# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Σοβαρές εξελίξεις στην υπόθεση της On Telecoms

## nnn

*Update:* Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του adslgr.com το δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής επιβεβαιώνεται καθώς τις επόμενες μέρες θα εκδοθούν και επίσημες ανακοινώσεις.

Δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής αναφέρει πως *η ΕΕΤΤ έδωσε το πράσινο φως στον ΟΤΕ για να διακόψει εντός 30 ημερών, τηνπαροχή υπηρεσιών των πελατών της On Telecoms.*

Αναλυτικά.


Το «πράσινο φως» στον ΟΤΕ να σταματήσει να παρέχει υπηρεσίες δικτύου (χονδρική) στην On Telecoms, κάτι που θα οδηγήσει την τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρεία σε αδυναμία να παρέχει υπηρεσίες στους συνδρομητές της, δίνει η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) με χθεσινή απόφαση της Ολομέλειας.

Ο ΟΤΕ θα έχει τη δυνατότητα να διακόψει την παροχή υπηρεσιών στην On Telecoms αφού παρέλθουν περίπου 30 μέρες προκειμένου οι συνδρομητές της να ενημερωθούν και να «μετακομίσουν» σε άλλο πάροχο της επιλογής τους (η διαδικασία της φορητότητας του τηλεφωνικού αριθμού χρειάζεται περίπου 10 μέρες).

Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η On έχει καταθέσει αίτηση πτώχευσης στο αρμόδιο δικαστήριο η οποία θα εκδικαστεί τον Σεπτέμβριο. Το χρέος της προς τον ΟΤΕ, βάσει πληροφοριών, είναι περίπου 5,5 εκατ. ευρώ. Εκτιμάται ότι έχουν απομείνει στο δίκτυό της περίπου 24.000 συνδρομητές, καθώς για πολύ μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, εξαιτίας του χρέους της στον ΟΤΕ, δεν είχε τη δυνατότητα να εγγράφει νέους συνδρομητές.

Μέλη της διοίκησης της On Telecoms θα έχουν σήμερα συνάντηση με στελέχη της ΕΕΤΤ. Εκτιμάται ότι η κατάσταση στην οποία έχει περιέλθει η τηλεπικοινωνιακή εταιρεία δύσκολα ανατρέπεται, εκτός αν βρεθεί κάποιος να επενδύσει ένα σημαντικό ποσό, κάτι εξαιρετικά απίθανο.

*Πηγή : Ναυτεμπορική online*

*Σχετικό θέμα : Την Τρίτη 26/5/15 εκδικάζεται η αίτηση πτώχευσης της On Telecoms*

----------


## john84

Πραγματικά πολύ κρίμα και νόμιζα ότι με την προστασία από τους πιστωτές που πέτυχε, είχε κάποια τύχη. Καλο κουράγιο στους εργαζομενους που περνούν δύσκολες ώρες.

----------


## nothing

Το βασικο θεμα βεβαια σε αυτο ειναι να μας πει η ΕΕΤΤ το 20αρικο που πληρωνει επειδη θα φυγεις θα πληρωθει?
Γιατι αφου φτασαμε εδω αυτο ειναι το πιο βασικο...

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω νομιζω οτι η ΕΕΤΤ το εχει ξεκαθαρισει αφου δινει το δικαιωμα στον ΟΤΕ να κατεβασει τους διακοπτες και να ενημερωθουν οι συνδρομητες της ΟΝ
εκκρεμει και η αιτηση πτωχευσης
ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι η εταιρεια κλεινει οριστικα και οι εργαζομενοι απολυονται

αυτο για μενα μετραει περισσοτερο καθως καποιοι συνανθρωποι μας μαθαινουν οτι η εταιρεια που δουλευουν κλεινει και πιθανον στις 30/9/2015 θα ειναι ανεργοι (χωρις δουλεια) αυτη την δυσκολη περιοδο που περναμε ολοι/ες 

δεν νομιζω να ειναι δυσκολο για εναν πελατη/συνδρομητη να επιλεξει τον οποιοδηποτε παροχο...

----------


## dreamer25

Το τηλεφωνο της ΕΕΤΤ ποιο ειναι?Πηρα στην on και μου ειπαν πως δε γνωριζουν τπτ για αυτο.Λογικο τι αλλο θα ελεγαν.Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι με συμβολαιο και θελω να αποδεσμευτω χωρις να πληρωσω ποινη.Για αυτο θελω να συμβουλευτω την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## manicx

Βλέπω τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει προσφορές και απλά να περνάει τους συνδρομητές στο δίκτυο του.

----------


## homo_digital

Κρίμα για τους υπαλλήλους την εποχή που ζούμε

----------


## marimo

Ήδη με πήραν από τη Wind για προσφορά.
"Ειδική για τους πελάτες της OnTelecoms που πτώχευσε".
Ταχύτατοι. 
Άρχισε το πλιάτσικο μεν, από την άλλη όντως θα πρέπει να βρω νέο πάροχο.

----------


## DVader

Ναι είναι κρίμα ....για όλους και για όλα !

Εδώ και πόσο καιρό η εταιρεία δεν μπορούσε να εγγράψει νέους πελάτες κανένας δεν της έδινε λεφτά και τα χρέη αυξάνονταν ! Φως φανάρι ότι η σημερινή μέρα θα ερχόταν !!!! Όποιοι εργαζόμενοι δεν τον βλέπανε τι να πώ έπρεπε να έχουν φύγει εδώ και καιρό ! Όποιος δεν το έκανε τι πω.... Όχι ότι δεν τους συμμερίζομαι αλλά λέω την αλήθεια !

Η αλήθεια ότι την On δεν την συμπάθησα ποτέ ! Κακή ποιότητα υπηρεσίας για τον αδελφό μου με συνεχώς προβλήματα χωρίς επίλυση !
Δεν με χαλάει που κλείνει !

Μόνο ο ανταγωνισμός με χαλάει που μειώνετε ....

----------


## marimo

Όπως έχει αναφερθεί πολλάκις, η ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας συνήθως εξαρτάται από τη γραμμή.
Είμαι στους 1000 πρώτους πελάτες (προεγγραφή), με άπειρα προβλήματα το πρώτο δίμηνο αλλά μετά 8 χρόνια χωρίς να ασχοληθώ καθόλου.
Προς άγραν τώρα παρόχων. Ευελπιστώ σε καλή επιλογή.
Όπως ανέφεραν όλοι, κρίμα για τα παιδιά που δουλεύουν εκεί και θα πρέπει να τρέχουν για να πάρουν τα χρήματά τους (αν τα πάρουν).
Για να μη συζητήσω πώς είναι η αγορά εργασίας στις 29/5/2015.
Καλή δύναμη σε όλους.

----------


## EnDLess

ωχ και που να πας τώρα....

----------


## homo_digital

> ωχ και που να πας τώρα....




Off Topic


		Μεταξύ hol ή forthnet υποθέτω. Δεν έχουμε και πείρα για να επιλέξουμε...

----------


## gthe

Είμαι πάνω από 5 χρόνια στην On, με ελάχιστα προβλήματα. Η ρύθμιση του profil της γραμμής από το user account ήταν πολύ μπροστά για την εποχή της. Και πάντα είχα ένα από τα ανταγωνιστικότερα συμβόλαια της αγοράς. Για την δική μου γραμμή τουλάχιστον που πάνω από 8.5 δεν ανεβαίνει σε κανέναν πάροχο και ήταν οι μόνοι που είχαν πάντα πακέτο για max 8 και δεν χρειαζόταν να πληρώνω για πλασματικά 24...

Πολύ κρίμα για την εταιρία, ακόμα μεγαλύτερο κρίμα για τους εργαζόμενους. Και φυσικά με το καρτελ που πάει να δημιουργηθεί και πάλι ... έρχονται δύσκολες μέρες. Ποιότητα υπηρεσιών μηδέν βλέπω στο μέλλον....

----------


## babis3g

Δυσκολα για τους εργαζομενους τετοιες εποχες ... αλλα αν καταλαβα καλα τωρα τα dslam της ΟΝ (αν ειχε) θα τα παρει ο οτε?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Κρίμα για την ΟΝ και τους εργαζόμενους, αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, η ελληνική αγορά δε χωράει πάνω από 3... Όπως πάει το πράγμα, τόσοι θα μείνουν...  :Sad:

----------


## gthe

Έχει κάποιος εμπειρία να μας πει τι γίνετε σε αυτή την περίπτωση με τους συνδρομητές ON που θα αναγκαστούν να κάνουν φορητότητα; Εγώ έχω 6 μήνες υπόλοιπο στο τελευταίο μου συμβόλαιο, που τυχαίνει να έχει και μια έκπτωση 25% πάνω; Υπάρχει ρήτρα που πληρώνεις όταν "σπας" αυτό το συμβόλαιο λόγω πτώχευσης της εταιρίας;

----------


## nyannaco

Φαίνεται ότι είχε πέσει πολύ -25% τοΜάρτιο, κι εγώ από αυτούς είμαι  :Smile: 
Επίσης είμαι από αυτούς που πίνουν νερό στο όνομά της στο θέμα της ποιότητας υπηρεσιών, μετά από χρόνια χτικιοάσματος στην Tellas/Wind.
Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όπου και να πάω (δηλαδή Hol ή Forthnet...) χειρότερα θα είναι... το θέμα είναι να μας ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος επίσημα τί γίνεται με το σπάσιμο των δεσμεύσεων υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες.

----------


## yyy

Ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα βγει και από τη σημερινή συνάντηση... Και μετά περιμένουμε επίσημη ενημέρωση...

----------


## Havic

> Βλέπω τον ΟΤΕ να κάνει προσφορές και απλά να περνάει τους συνδρομητές στο δίκτυο του.


Όταν παγώσει η κόλαση τότε θα γυρίσω στον Ποτε!

----------


## riptor01

> ... το θέμα είναι να μας ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος επίσημα τί γίνεται με το σπάσιμο των δεσμεύσεων υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες.


Οταν ρώτησα μου ειπαν οτι θα βγει ενημερωση και τοτε θα κανουμε μεταφορα! Το συμβολαιο το σπανε αυτοι με την χρεοκοπια τους οχι εσυ! Αυτοι σε διωχνουν, και προσωπικα εμενα πριν ληξει το συμβολαιο! Αρα δεν νομιζω να πληρωσουμε 20 ευρω. Τα εξοδα φορητοτητας ομως ειναι αλλο θεμα!

----------


## Hetfield

> Ήδη με πήραν από τη Wind για προσφορά.
> "Ειδική για τους πελάτες της OnTelecoms που πτώχευσε".
> Ταχύτατοι. 
> Άρχισε το πλιάτσικο μεν, από την άλλη όντως θα πρέπει να βρω νέο πάροχο.


Αν πραγματι το ανεφεραν ετσι με τετοιο θρασος τοτε θα επρεπε να ντρεπονται και αυτοι που το σκεφτηκαν αλλα και αυτοι που παιρνουν τηλεφωνο τους πελατες δεχομενοι να αναφερουν τετοιες μπουρδες.
Ειναι ασεβεια προς τους συναδελφους τους, και καποιος πρεπει να τους υπενθυμισει οτι η WIND πτωχευσε 2 φορες στο παρελθον

----------


## riptor01

> Ήδη με πήραν από τη Wind για προσφορά.
> "Ειδική για τους πελάτες της OnTelecoms που πτώχευσε".
> Ταχύτατοι. 
> Άρχισε το πλιάτσικο μεν, από την άλλη όντως θα πρέπει να βρω νέο πάροχο.


Εμενα με πηραν το απογευμα που βγηκε η πρωτη ειδηση. Τους απαντησα δεν γινεται να φυγω γιατι εχω συμβολαιο και πως αν φυγω θα πληρωσω 70 ευρω. Μου ελεγαν κατι ιστοριες οτι δεν ισχυουν αυτα και μετα τους ειπα οτι οταν κλεισει τοτε θα κανω ερευνα αγορας και θα αποφασισω. Αυτοι ψαχνουν για κωτσους να τους παρουν τωρα και να τους φεσωσουν κοστη μεταφορας και πεναλτυ συμβολαιου

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν πραγματι το ανεφεραν ετσι με τετοιο θρασος τοτε θα επρεπε να ντρεπονται και αυτοι που το σκεφτηκαν αλλα και αυτοι που παιρνουν τηλεφωνο τους πελατες δεχομενοι να αναφερουν τετοιες μπουρδες.
> Ειναι ασεβεια προς τους συναδελφους τους, και καποιος πρεπει να τους υπενθυμισει οτι η WIND πτωχευσε 2 φορες στο παρελθον


Σωστος! Ασε που η Wind και η Forthnet ειναι οι μονοι (απο οτι ξερω) που κανουν outsourcing τις πωλησεις και πολλοι απο αυτους ειναι ανεδεστατοι και με ενα υφακη λες και σε γνωριζαν απο την κουνια!

----------


## netblues

Με δεδομενη την αποφαση της ΕΕΤΤ περι διακοπης κυκλωματων δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα απαιτησης οποιουδηποτε τελους διακοπης.
Οι αποφασεις της ΕΕΤΤ ειναι ισχυροτερες σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις.

Το γεγονος της αδυναμιας παροχης υπηρεσιων με αποφαση της ΕΕΤΤ ειναι βασικος λόγος αναγκαστικης αλλαγης παρόχου, και κανεις δεν προκειται ουτε κατα διαννοια να ασχοληθει δικαστικα με μια χαμενη υποθεση.

----------


## riptor01

Παντως ειναι ντροπη για μια εταιρια να μην βγαζει επισημες ανακοινωσεις για τα διαφορα γεγονοτα που την αφορουν αμμεσα στην ιστοσελιδα της και στα διαφορα μεσα μαζικης δικτυωσης. Το τελευταιο δελτιο τυπου η ανακοινωση ειναι απο το 12. Σε κατι τετοια ειναι που φαινεται αν πραγματικα ειναι ακομα επαγγελματιες η οχι.

----------


## yiannis010

> Αν πραγματι το ανεφεραν ετσι με τετοιο θρασος τοτε θα επρεπε να ντρεπονται και αυτοι που το σκεφτηκαν αλλα και αυτοι που παιρνουν τηλεφωνο τους πελατες δεχομενοι να αναφερουν τετοιες μπουρδες.
> Ειναι ασεβεια προς τους συναδελφους τους, και καποιος πρεπει να τους υπενθυμισει οτι η WIND πτωχευσε 2 φορες στο παρελθον


προσπαθησε να μην εχεις υπαλληλικη νοοτροπια οταν παιζονται τοσα χρηματα.ολοι την δουλεια τους κανουν...να εισαι σιγουρος πως το ιδιο θα εκανε και η on αν πτωχευε καποιος αλλος παροχος.

----------


## Hetfield

> προσπαθησε να μην εχεις υπαλληλικη νοοτροπια οταν παιζονται τοσα χρηματα.ολοι την δουλεια τους κανουν...να εισαι σιγουρος πως το ιδιο θα εκανε και η on αν πτωχευε καποιος αλλος παροχος.


Τι σχεση εχει αυτο;
Ο σεβασμος ειναι θεμα νοοτροπιας γενικοτερα και υπαρχουν καποια ορια.

----------


## DVader

> Τι σχεση εχει αυτο;
> Ο σεβασμος ειναι θεμα νοοτροπιας γενικοτερα και υπαρχουν καποια ορια.


Ψάχνεις στην Ελλάδα για όρια ? Καλααααααααααααα ...  :Sorry:

----------


## MANTHES

Απο ποτε η πραγματικοτητα εγινε ελλειψη σεβασμου; Ειδικα αν σας κανουν προσφορα χωρις τελος ενεργοποιησης για αυτο τον λογο θα πατε οι πιο πολλοι τρεχοντας (αν και δεν θα το ηθελα για λογους επιβαρυνσης του δικτυου)

----------


## Hetfield

> Απο ποτε η πραγματικοτητα εγινε ελλειψη σεβασμου; Ειδικα αν σας κανουν προσφορα χωρις τελος ενεργοποιησης για αυτο τον λογο θα πατε οι πιο πολλοι τρεχοντας (αν και δεν θα το ηθελα για λογους επιβαρυνσης του δικτυου)


Εθιξα τον τροπο προσεγγισης και οχι την ιδια την προσεγγιση (αν και το να σε παιρνουν χωρις κανενα δικαιωμα τηλεφωνο ειναι απο μονο του ελλειψη σεβασμου).

----------


## riptor01

> Εθιξα τον τροπο προσεγγισης και οχι την ιδια την προσεγγιση (αν και το να σε παιρνουν χωρις κανενα δικαιωμα τηλεφωνο ειναι απο μονο του ελλειψη σεβασμου).


Το δικαιωμα νομιζω το παραχωρουμε οταν υπογραφουμε συμβολαιο με τον παροχο. Αυτοι μοιραζουν τον αριθμο μας απο εδω και απο εκει. Εχεις ομως δικαιωμα οταν σε περνουν να ζητας να σε αφαιρουν απο τις τηλ λιστες τους και να μην σε ξαναπαρουν τηλεφωνο!

----------


## homo_digital

> προσπαθησε να μην εχεις υπαλληλικη νοοτροπια οταν παιζονται τοσα χρηματα.ολοι την δουλεια τους κανουν...να εισαι σιγουρος πως το ιδιο θα εκανε και η on αν πτωχευε καποιος αλλος παροχος.


Ακριβώς. Παιδιά στον καπιταλισμό δεν υπάρχουν όρια, τουλάχιστον στους μεγάλους παίκτες (και στην ψωροκώσταινα) και οι συναισθηματισμοί και το fair play απλά δεν νοούνται. Είμαστε πελάτες τουτέστιν χρήμα τουτεστιν ξερολούκουμο για όλους τους παρόχους. Πάρτε ένα παράδειγμα  :Razz:  :Smile: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kcy7TOkqVzs#t=75m40s εμείς είμαστε τα ναυτάκια, τα american bars είναι οι πάροχοι!!

----------


## nm96027

> Δυσκολα για τους εργαζομενους τετοιες εποχες ... αλλα αν καταλαβα καλα τωρα τα dslam της ΟΝ (αν ειχε) θα τα παρει ο οτε?


Οχι. Ο ΟΤΕ θα "κόψει" τα LLU των πελάτων της on. Τα dslam Και να τα πάρει δεν του είναι πολύ χρησιμα.

----------


## dreamer25

Ηρθε το τελος παιδια...Πριν απο λιγο επικοινωνησα με την ΕΕΤΤ και μου επιβεβαιωσε το σχετικο αρθρο,αποφαση η οποια εληφθη σημερα.Την αλλη εβδομαδα μου ειπε ο κυριος επειδη ειναι σημερινη αποφαση η on θα ενημερωσει ολους τους συνδρομητες για αυτο δοθηκε περιθωριο 30 ημερων πριν κατεβασει το διακοπτη ο ΟΤΕ ωστε να παμε σε αλλο παροχο.Μου ειπε πως εχω τη δυνατοτητα πλεον να καταγγειλω τη συμβαση με δικη τους υπαιτιοτητα αλλα δεν ειναι αναγκαιο να μπω σε αυτη τη διαδικασια γιατι την αλλη εβδομαδα  ετσι και αλλιως θα γινει ενημερωση απο την on.Λυπαμαι γιατι 7 χρονια τωρα δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα απο την εταιρια.Ειμαι μεταξυ wind η hol.Περιμενω να βοηθησουν οι φιλοι εντος αττικης αν εχουν καποιο προβλημα σε αυτες τις 2 εταιριες.

----------


## mdplus

> Περιμενω να βοηθησουν οι φιλοι εντος αττικης αν εχουν καποιο προβλημα σε αυτες τις 2 εταιριες.




Off Topic


		Θέτεις λάθος ερώτημα. Να ψάξεις αυτούς που είναι απλά ικανοποιημένοι με τον πάροχό τους όχι αυτούς που ίσως κάπου είχαν πρόβλημα. Εκεί ξεχειλώνει το θέμα. 

Χτύπα καλύτερα σε κανέναν γείτονα που του έρχεται λογαριασμός από wind - HOL και ρώτα εντυπώσεις. 

Αν ρωτήσεις στο φόρουμ για πιθανά προβλήματα θα γράψουν κυριως αυτοί που έχουν καεί με τον χειλό από τον εκάστοτε πάροχο και τώρα φυσάνε και το γιαούρτι. Αυτός που δεν έχει προβλήματα στη σύνδεσή του δεν πολυασχολείται. Αυτον πρέπει να ρωτήσεις και αν είναι στην περιοχή σου.

Αυτοί οι 24000 που μείνατε στην ΟΝ προφανώς και είσαστε ευχαριστημένοι. Αν κάνεις μια ψαχτική στο google για προβλήματα της ΟΝ στις αρχές κυρίως της λειτουργίας της θα νομίζεις ότι μάλλον μιλάνε για άλλη εταιρία από αυτήν που πληρώνεις και είσαι ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ηρθε το τελος παιδια...Πριν απο λιγο επικοινωνησα με την ΕΕΤΤ και μου επιβεβαιωσε το σχετικο αρθρο,αποφαση η οποια εληφθη σημερα.Την αλλη εβδομαδα μου ειπε ο κυριος επειδη ειναι σημερινη αποφαση η on θα ενημερωσει ολους τους συνδρομητες για αυτο δοθηκε περιθωριο 30 ημερων πριν κατεβασει το διακοπτη ο ΟΤΕ ωστε να παμε σε αλλο παροχο.Μου ειπε πως εχω τη δυνατοτητα πλεον να καταγγειλω τη συμβαση με δικη τους υπαιτιοτητα αλλα δεν ειναι αναγκαιο να μπω σε αυτη τη διαδικασια για την αλλη εβδομαδα  ετσι και αλλιως θα γινει ενημερωση απο την on.Λυπαμαι γιατι 7 χρονια τωρα δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα απο την εταιρια.Ειμαι μεταξυ wind η hol.Περιμενω να βοηθησουν οι φιλοι εντος αττικης αν εχουν καποιο προβλημα σε αυτες τις 2 εταιριες.





> Φαίνεται ότι είχε πέσει πολύ -25% τοΜάρτιο, κι εγώ από αυτούς είμαι 
> Επίσης είμαι από αυτούς που πίνουν νερό στο όνομά της στο θέμα της ποιότητας υπηρεσιών, μετά από χρόνια χτικιοάσματος στην Tellas/Wind.
> Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όπου και να πάω (δηλαδή Hol ή Forthnet...) χειρότερα θα είναι... το θέμα είναι να μας ξεκαθαρίσει κάποιος επίσημα τί γίνεται με το σπάσιμο των δεσμεύσεων υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες.





Off Topic


		Μια χαρά είναι η HOL! Εγώ είμαι ευχαριστημένος από "ποιότητα" κι εξυπηρέτηση... Προσωπικά τη θεωρώ από τους καλύτερους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους, πίσω από τον ΟΤΕ... Έχουμε οικογενειακώς 3 γραμμές με Double Play από τη HOL, μία στην Αθήνα και δύο στην επαρχία, κανένα πρόβλημα... Εκτός από μία φορά το Δεκέμβριο, που μια μέρα στην Αθήνα έβρεξε τόσο πολύ, που σχεδόν όλο το δικό μου τετράγωνο έμεινε χωρίς τηλέφωνο/ίντερνετ, *από όλες τις εταιρίες*(ακόμα και ΟΤΕ) για 8 μέρες!! (τότε ήρθε ο ΟΤΕ να τα φτιάξει)   :Razz:

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Αν πραγματι το ανεφεραν ετσι με τετοιο θρασος τοτε θα επρεπε να ντρεπονται και αυτοι που το σκεφτηκαν αλλα και αυτοι που παιρνουν τηλεφωνο τους πελατες δεχομενοι να αναφερουν τετοιες μπουρδες.
> Ειναι ασεβεια προς τους συναδελφους τους, και καποιος πρεπει να τους υπενθυμισει οτι η WIND πτωχευσε 2 φορες στο παρελθον


Σιγά μην κοκκινίσουν απ'την ντροπή κιόλας, για ποιον συναδελφικό σεβασμό και όρια μεταξύ εταιρειών μιλάς αγαπητέ; Σε πια χώρα ζεις; Υπάλληλοι είναι που τηλεφωνούν και εκτελούν τις εντολές των αφεντικών τους για μάζεμα πελατείας, αλλιώς θα φάνε απόλυση.

----------


## Hetfield

> Σιγά μην κοκκινίσουν απ'την ντροπή κιόλας, για ποιον συναδελφικό σεβασμό και όρια μεταξύ εταιρειών μιλάς αγαπητέ; Σε πια χώρα ζεις; Υπάλληλοι είναι που τηλεφωνούν και εκτελούν τις εντολές των αφεντικών τους για μάζεμα πελατείας, αλλιώς θα φάνε απόλυση.


Το να μην ακουγεσαι σαν μ@@κας στην αλλη ακρη της γραμμης νομιζω ειναι κατι που ενδιαφερει εναν εργαζομενο, ή μηπως καταντησαμε πλεον αβουλα οντα για 350€;

----------


## dreamer25

Κλινω προς τη hol και το double play ευελικτο 300.Οσοι εχουν το συγκεκριμενο ειναι οντως 19 ευρω το μηνα αν πληρωνεις μεσω myhol??Υπαρχουν καποιες κρυφες χρεωσεις??Μπορεις να παρακολουθεις τη διαρκεια των κλησεων που σου απομενουν οπως γινεται και στην on?

----------


## dimitri_ns

Εχοντας κλάψει για άλλη εταιρεία (netone), θα ήθελα να συμβουλεύσω τους φίλους της ΟΝ, να μην βιαστούν να κάνουν σύμβαση με άλλο πάροχο.

Ειστε 24.000 και σε κάποιον πάροχο θα σας συστήσει η ΟΝ 
Η προσφορά που θα πάρετε θα έχει διάφορα bonus (px δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης κλπ) και πιθανόν να μην χρειαστεί να αλλάξετε και modem καθότι ο νέος πάροχος δεν θέλει να χρεωθεί 24.000 modem, οπότε θα προσαρμόσει το δίκτυό του

Και όσοι σκέπτεσθε wind να σας πληροφορήσω ότι η wind χρεώνει τα email, έχει τέλος επίσκεψης καταστήματος, αυθαίρετα ενεργοποίησε το w300 σε όλους τους πελάτες της κλπ

Περιμένετε και ρωτήστε την ΟΝ

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το να μην ακουγεσαι σαν μ@@κας στην αλλη ακρη της γραμμης νομιζω ειναι κατι που ενδιαφερει εναν εργαζομενο, ή μηπως καταντησαμε πλεον αβουλα οντα για 350€;


δυστυχως ναι 

για αυτα τα 150-350 ευρω και σε μερικες περιπτωσεις αν εισαι τυχερος 490 ευρω εχουμε καταντησει "αβουλα" οντα που κανουμε οτι θελουν τα αφεντικα/εργοδοτες για να μην χασουμε και αυτα τα ολιγα καθως στην γωνια περιμενουν κατι ...μύρια ανεργοι που θελουν δουλεια

(προσωπικα γλυτωσα απο την ημερα που εγραψα σταθερο/κινητα στο μητρωο του παροχου και στην ΑΠΠΔ δεν τολμαει κανεις να με ενοχλησει οποια ωρα της ημερας γιατι αν το κανει παραπανω απο μια φορα (οποιας εταιρειας και να ειναι)
εφαγε επωνυμα καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ/ΑΠΠΔ και αν με νευριασει θα τον παω και στα δικαστηρια για να με πληρωνει.

----------


## EnDLess

Πάντως εγώ θα περιμένω. Άλωστε το 10ημερο θα το καταπιούμε...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Εχοντας κλάψει για άλλη εταιρεία (netone), θα ήθελα να συμβουλεύσω τους φίλους της ΟΝ, να μην βιαστούν να κάνουν σύμβαση με άλλο πάροχο.
> 
> Ειστε 24.000 και σε κάποιον πάροχο θα σας συστήσει η ΟΝ 
> Η προσφορά που θα πάρετε θα έχει διάφορα bonus (px δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης κλπ) και πιθανόν να μην χρειαστεί να αλλάξετε και modem καθότι ο νέος πάροχος δεν θέλει να χρεωθεί 24.000 modem, οπότε θα προσαρμόσει το δίκτυό του
> 
> Και όσοι σκέπτεσθε wind να σας πληροφορήσω ότι η wind χρεώνει τα email, έχει τέλος επίσκεψης καταστήματος, αυθαίρετα ενεργοποίησε το w300 σε όλους τους πελάτες της κλπ
> 
> Περιμένετε και ρωτήστε την ΟΝ





Off Topic


		Όντως, πληρώνουμε με κάρτα και τις 3 γραμμές μέσω του myHOL και μας κόβει 1€ από τον επόμενο λογαριασμό...

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Το να μην ακουγεσαι σαν μ@@κας στην αλλη ακρη της γραμμης νομιζω ειναι κατι που ενδιαφερει εναν εργαζομενο, *ή μηπως καταντησαμε πλεον αβουλα οντα για 350€*;


Επειδή γνωρίζω άτομα που έχουν πάει σε εταιρείες τηλεφωνικού spamming/πριξίματος οι οποίες ξεφυτρώνουν σαν μανιτάρια, και μάλλον δεν έχεις ιδέα τι ψέμματα τους λένε να αναφέρουν στους πελάτες για να μαζέψουν ποσοστά, προσωπικά θεωρώ πολύ καλύτερο να πάρεις κάποιον και να του πεις ευθέως οτι κάνεις ειδική προσφορά για αυτόν επειδή έκλεισε ο isp του παρά άλλα πράγματα και κοροϊδίες. Αυτά πολύ γενικά. 
Σε αυτό που ρώτησες πλέον ισχύει το μπολνταρισμένο και με διαφορά. Υπάρχουν μερικά άτομα που μόλις βλέπουν τι γίνεται σε τέτοιες εταιρείες και πως σκαρώνεται το κόλπο αρνούνται να συνεχίσουν, αλλά όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί που θα πάει γιατί ο κόσμος δεν έχει δουλειά. Πλέον σου λέει ο άλλος ας πάω 6 μήνες εκεί να τηλεφωνώ να πρίζω παπάρια να φαίνεται οτι με κάτι ασχολούμαι και δεν τεμπελιάζω κι ας τρώω μπινελίκια και βρισίδια από όσους τηλεφωνώ, οτι και να γίνει μετά με μυνήσεις κτλ η εταιρεία έχει την ευθύνη. Έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα σήμερα δυστυχώς.

----------


## blade_

> Ήδη με πήραν από τη Wind για προσφορά.
> "Ειδική για τους πελάτες της OnTelecoms που πτώχευσε".
> Ταχύτατοι. 
> Άρχισε το πλιάτσικο μεν, από την άλλη όντως θα πρέπει να βρω νέο πάροχο.


εμετικοι

----------


## no_logo

> Κλινω προς τη hol και το double play ευελικτο 300.Οσοι εχουν το συγκεκριμενο ειναι οντως 19 ευρω το μηνα αν πληρωνεις μεσω myhol??Υπαρχουν καποιες κρυφες χρεωσεις??Μπορεις να παρακολουθεις τη διαρκεια των κλησεων που σου απομενουν οπως γινεται και στην on?


ναι στο πρώτο ερώτημα
όχι στο δεύτερο, δεν βλέπεις κάπου το χρόνο που σου απομένει

----------


## zenith

Θα περιμενω να διαβασω σημερα ή αυριο απο το δελτιο τυπου της ΕΕΤΤ την σχετικη ανακοινωση για διακοπη απο ΟΤΕ των κυκλωματων της ΟΝ.(δεν εχω βρει κανενα δελτιο τυπου/ανακοινωση ακομα)
Μετα θα περιμενω καμμια εβδομαδα ανακοινωση της ΟΝ.... σχετικα με το OFF
και μετα θα αλλαξω παροχο.

Αν εχετε κανενα νεο σχετικα παρακαλω ας το postαρουμε στο νημα

----------


## badweed

ειμαι περιεργος για το αν ηταν ο οτε στην θεση της ον , θα αποφασιζοταν το ιδιο ;

δηλαδη ,αν χρησιμοποιουσε ο οτε καποιες υποδομες μιας ιδιωτικης εταιριας και χρωσταγε , θα τον αποκοβανε απο τις υποδομες ;

----------


## GeorgeMan

> Θα περιμενω να διαβασω σημερα ή αυριο απο το δελτιο τυπου της ΕΕΤΤ την σχετικη ανακοινωση για διακοπη απο ΟΤΕ των κυκλωματων της ΟΝ.(δεν εχω βρει κανενα δελτιο τυπου/ανακοινωση ακομα)
> Μετα θα περιμενω καμμια εβδομαδα ανακοινωση της ΟΝ.... σχετικα με το OFF
> και μετα θα αλλαξω παροχο.
> 
> Αν εχετε κανενα νεο σχετικα παρακαλω ας το postαρουμε στο νημα



Και εγώ ακριβώς το ίδιο.
Αν υπάρξει οποιοδήποτε νεότερο, ενημερώστε μας.

----------


## nm96027

> ειμαι περιεργος για το αν ηταν ο οτε στην θεση της ον , θα αποφασιζοταν το ιδιο ;
> 
> δηλαδη ,αν χρησιμοποιουσε ο οτε καποιες υποδομες μιας ιδιωτικης εταιριας και χρωσταγε , θα τον αποκοβανε απο τις υποδομες ;


Γιατί όχι; Που είναι η έκπληξη; Στο ότι η On γράφει ζημιές; Στο ότι το peak της ήταν 125.000 πελάτες; Στο ότι εδώ και 2 χρόνια το wrcm ανοιγοκλείνει λόγω χρεών; Ο ΟΤΕ έχει credibility, έχει κέρδη και, ναι είναι μια πελώρια εταιρεία με assets. Η on έχει μόνο χρέη.

Στην είδηση "κλείνει η On" η πρώτη σωστή απάντηση είναι: "και πολύ άργησε". Επι τουλάχιστον 2 έτη προειδοποιούμε από την ετήσια ανασκόπηση του adslgr πως η On δεν είναι μια επ ουδενί βιώσιμη εταιρεία. Δυστυχώς για τους εργαζόμενους σήμερα επαληθευομαστε, αν και η πρόβλεψη μας είναι ανάλογη της πρόβλεψης χιονόπτωσης στην Αλάσκα. Τον Δεκέμβριο.  

Ευτυχώς δεν επαληθεύονται οι ατυχείς θεωρίες των εξαγορών: οι πελάτες της On μοιράστηκαν στους υπόλοιπους παρόχους χωρίς καμία εξαγορά...

----------


## aroutis

Αντε μετά 12 χρόνια να βρίσκεις νέο πάροχο... 
Ευτυχώς υπάρχει το forum ακριβώς για αυτή τη δουλειά.

----------


## yyy

> ... οι πελάτες της On μοιράστηκαν στους υπόλοιπους παρόχους χωρίς καμία εξαγορά...


Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Ότι δε θα δοθεί "πακέτο" όλη η συνδρομητική βάση της ΟΝ κάπου αλλού;

----------


## akisgr

8 χρονια περίπου πελάτης τις ontelecoms και κανένα απόλυτος πρόβλημα με την εταιρία...!!! έχουμε κάποια ενημέρωση ποτε περίπου μέρες θα κλείσει η εταιρία? εγώ τι κάνω τώρα σε αυτή την περίπτωση? περιμένω να με ενημερώσουνε?

----------


## DVader

> Γιατί όχι; Που είναι η έκπληξη; Στο ότι η On γράφει ζημιές; Στο ότι το peak της ήταν 125.000 πελάτες; Στο ότι εδώ και 2 χρόνια το wrcm ανοιγοκλείνει λόγω χρεών; Ο ΟΤΕ έχει credibility, έχει κέρδη και, ναι είναι μια πελώρια εταιρεία με assets. Η on έχει μόνο χρέη.
> 
> Στην είδηση "κλείνει η On" η πρώτη σωστή απάντηση είναι: "και πολύ άργησε". Επι τουλάχιστον 2 έτη προειδοποιούμε από την ετήσια ανασκόπηση του adslgr πως η On δεν είναι μια επ ουδενί βιώσιμη εταιρεία. Δυστυχώς για τους εργαζόμενους σήμερα επαληθευομαστε, αν και η πρόβλεψη μας είναι ανάλογη της πρόβλεψης χιονόπτωσης στην Αλάσκα. Τον Δεκέμβριο.  
> 
> Ευτυχώς δεν επαληθεύονται οι ατυχείς θεωρίες των εξαγορών: οι πελάτες της On μοιράστηκαν στους υπόλοιπους παρόχους χωρίς καμία εξαγορά...


Ακριβώς αυτό ! Η ΟΝ δεν ήταν ποτέ βιώσιμη εταιρεία και δεν επρόκειτο να γίνει !!!!
Όλοι το ήξεραν ότι θα κλείσει η εταιρεία ! Ακόμα και για όσους δουλεύουν εκεί μέσα (λυπάμαι ναι) θα έπρεπε να έχουν φύγει από το πλοίο εδώ και καιρό !!!  Οσο μένουν ή έμεναν έκαναν απλά κακό στον εαυτό τους !

- - - Updated - - -

Όσο για τους πελάτες θα πάνε αλλού !!

----------


## johnbars

Ελφρώς Off-Topic αλλά μάλλον χρήσιμο για κάποιους

Τώρα που θα ψάχνουμε όλοι για τον επόμενο πάροχό μας, να σημειώσω ότι ο ΟΤΕ πλέον προωθεί την αλλαγή όλων των συνδέσεών του σε VOB (Voice Over Broadband), δηλαδή μάλλον VoIP, και θα ξεκινήσει με καινούργιες συνδέσεις καθώς και με όποιες αλλαγές ή μετατροπές σε πακέτα προκύψουν από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## anderm

Ναι, για να έχει all ip δίκτυο μέχρι το τέλος του 16 που είχαν πει. Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν είναι το ίδιο με την ISDN...

----------


## intech

Γνωρίζει κάποιος τι θα γίνει με τα εμαιλ.. Πρέπει να διατηρούνται για 6 μήνες, τι λέει η ΕΕΤΤ για Αυτό?

- - - Updated - - -

Γιατί αν δεν "δουλεύουν" οι ποινικές ευθύνες, βαρύνουν όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους.. και τα προστιμα από το Ευρωπαικό δικαστήριο, είναι αμείλικτα.
Οι δε Αστικές αγωγές και απαιτήσεις, είναι σε εκατομύρια Ευρώ... σε ΟΝ, ΕΕΤΤ, ΟΤΕ,  Με όλους ισοδύναμα υπευθηνους. Την Δετέρα ο Δικηγορος στέλνει τα ερωτήματα πρός ΟΛΟΥΣ.

----------


## sdeft

> Ήδη με πήραν από τη Wind για προσφορά.
> "Ειδική για τους πελάτες της OnTelecoms που πτώχευσε".
> Ταχύτατοι. 
> Άρχισε το πλιάτσικο μεν, από την άλλη όντως θα πρέπει να βρω νέο πάροχο.


Δηλαδη τι προσφορα σου εκαναν ? Εγω τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και δεν ηξεραν τιποτα για ειδικη προσφορα!.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δηλαδη τι προσφορα σου εκαναν ? Εγω τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και δεν ηξεραν τιποτα για ειδικη προσφορα!.





Πάντα έτσι ήταν η wind. Κακό Μπουρδ@λο

----------


## Havic

> Δηλαδη τι προσφορα σου εκαναν ? Εγω τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και δεν ηξεραν τιποτα για ειδικη προσφορα!.


Έτσι θα του είπαν για να το ψαρώσουν, τηλεπωλήσεις FTW!

----------


## leandros

R.I.P.

----------


## dreamer25

> ναι στο πρώτο ερώτημα
> όχι στο δεύτερο, δεν βλέπεις κάπου το χρόνο που σου απομένει


Με απογοητευσες τωρα,νομιζα πως θα υπηρχε τροπος να βλεπεις τις κλησεις που εχεις κανει και τη διαρκεια τους ωστε να ελεγχεις τις κλησεις και να μη ξεπερνας το οριο.Ειναι σαν να σε υποχρεωνει να βαλεις το απεριοριστο αν και δεν εχει μεγαλη διαφορα,αλλα λογω κρισης προσπαθουμε να εξοικονομησουμε απο παντου.

----------


## DVader

> Δηλαδη τι προσφορα σου εκαναν ? Εγω τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και δεν ηξεραν τιποτα για ειδικη προσφορα!.


ΤΙ εννοείς για 6 μήνες...? 6 μήνες για το account ?

----------


## kourampies

Off Topic





> ή μηπως καταντησαμε πλεον αβουλα οντα για 350€;


Αυτό ακριβώς συμβαίνει, και για λιγότερα από 350€. Ο κόσμος παραιτείται οικειοθελώς (ακόμα και προληπτικά κάποιες φορές ώστε να είναι αρεστός στον εργοδότη) από κάθε εργασιακό δικαίωμα και ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά, για ψίχουλα. Για μένα το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα όλης αυτής της ιστορίας με την "κρίση".

----------


## FuS

Off Topic





> Ελφρώς Off-Topic αλλά μάλλον χρήσιμο για κάποιους
> 
> Τώρα που θα ψάχνουμε όλοι για τον επόμενο πάροχό μας, να σημειώσω ότι ο ΟΤΕ πλέον προωθεί την αλλαγή όλων των συνδέσεών του σε VOB (Voice Over Broadband), δηλαδή μάλλον VoIP, και θα ξεκινήσει με καινούργιες συνδέσεις καθώς και με όποιες αλλαγές ή μετατροπές σε πακέτα προκύψουν από εδώ και πέρα.


Είμαι off-topic αλλά μιας και το ανέφερες ο οτε πράγματι προωθεί το voip (vob το λέει αυτός αλλά τελοσπάντων) αλλά σταδιακά. Προς το παρόν ξεκινούν από κέντρο Αθήνας, Αλεξάνδρας και εκεί εκεί γύρω. Μπορώ να ενημερώσω αύριο τις περιοχές (κέντρα) αν θέλεις. Αφορά λοιπόν ένα πάρα πολύ μικρό κομμάτι συνδρομητών ακόμη που μένουν σε εκείνες τις περιοχές και μόνο. Προς το παρόν.

----------


## billing

Κρίμα, μια εταιρία με τόσες πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες, να έχει τέτοια κατάληξη....  

Οτι και να λέει η αγορά για συρρίκνωση κλπ. πιστεύω ότι μια μικρή "νοικοκυρεμένη" εταιρία που θα πρόσφερε καλές υπηρεσίες και σωστή εξυπηρέτηση,  και δεν θα κυνήγαγε τους φρενήρεις αριθμούς πωλήσεων που το μόνο που προσφέρουν είναι ολοένα και χαμηλότερες τιμές, συμπιέζοντας το κόστος, σίγουρα θα μπορούσε να σταθεί. 

Αλλά αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν ο ρυθμιστής είναι και ανταγωνιστής (ΟΤΕ), και θέλει να σε κλείσει... 
Ολοι οι πάροχοι το φωνάζουν εδώ και χρόνια αλλά η ΕΕΤΤ...
Σε ποιόν προμηθευτή θα έδινες σήμερα 800.000€ - 1μυριο τον μήνα,
και δεν θα σε διευκόλυνε να "ανοίξεις" για να έχεις έσοδα, και να του πληρώσεις τις υπόλοιπες οφειλές?
Και από την άλλη, αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν δεν ακούς τους συνεργάτες σου, και δεν πιστεύεις στην εταιρία σου...

Μην έχετε άγχος και διαδίδετε τον πανικό. Κανένας συνδρομητής δεν θα μείνει χωρίς υπηρεσία. Οπως έγινε και με τις άλλες εταιρίες, θα δοθεί ένα μεγάλο διάστημα (πχ 3-4 εβδομάδες)  να μεταφέρει κάποιος την συνδεσή του σε άλλο πάροχο. Αρκεί να μην κάνει κάποιος την αίτηση αργά, που σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι και μετά θα φταίνε οι "αλλοι".

Ήδη έχει πέσει "συρμα" (λογικό δεν το κατακρίνω) και έχουν αρχίσει οι προσφορές για συνδρομητές ΟΝ. Εσείς δεν θα κάνετε τίποτα. Θα δεχθείτε μερικά τηλεφωνήματα από άλλες εταιρίες και απλά θα υπογράψετε μια αίτηση που θα σας φέρουν. Αυτό είναι όλό.

Σήμερα κύριοι κάποιοι πονάμε...

----------


## netblues

> Οτι και να λέει η αγορά για συρρίκνωση κλπ. πιστεύω ότι μια μικρή "νοικοκυρεμένη" εταιρία που θα πρόσφερε καλές υπηρεσίες και σωστή εξυπηρέτηση,  και δεν θα κυνήγαγε τους φρενήρεις αριθμούς πωλήσεων που το μόνο που προσφέρουν είναι ολοένα και χαμηλότερες τιμές, συμπιέζοντας το κόστος, σίγουρα θα μπορούσε να σταθεί.


Εαν προσθεσεις και τη λεξη "με διαφοροποιημενο αντικειμενο" τοτε ίσως. Αυτο που λες, σε πάροχο προς το ευρυ κοινο ΔΕΝ γινεται.
Οποιος και να το δοκιμασε, παγκοσμιως, απετυχε παταγωδως. (εκλεισε, εξαγορασθηκε κλπ)
Σε αυτού του είδους της επιχειρησεις, χρειαζεται όγκος για να βγουν τα εξοδα και καποιο κερδος.
Ουσιαστικα το internet ειναι ζημιογονο, και χρειαζεται τα δεκανικια της κινητης για να "βγει" η άσκηση.
Απλα στην Ελλαδα τα πραγματα γινονται καπως αργα.
Απο τα πιο προσφατα γεγονοτα, η Hol μας τελειωσε (εγινε vodafone) η ΟΝ μας τελειωσε απλά, και η forthnet έχει μπει στο τραπέζι με τον μπαλτά, ενώ οι ενδοαφερομενοι (wind,voda) εχουν καπαρωσει κομματια και ο ΟΤΕ ξερογλυφεται.
Η Cyta ερωτοτροπει με το mvno αλλά δυσκολα τα πραγματα γενικως. (δλδ πιστευει οτι μπορει να πουλαει κινητη χωρις να έχει δικτυο κινητης. Ενταξει, και το carrefour το ιδιο πιστευε (στο απλουστερο) αλλά δεν...)
Ειναι απλα θεμα χρονου πότε θα σταματησουν να υπαρχουν οι δυο τελευταιοι.
Για τον τελικο χρήστη, αυτό απλα θα σημαινει αύξηση των τιμων.

----------


## Dimos35

Κρίμα κι από εμένα. Από το 2007 στην On, νιώθω ότι έχω πάρει στο ακεραιο ότι έχω πληρώσει με  το παραπάνω. 
Αυτό που θα μου λείψει είναι το myon. Απίστευτες υπηρεσίες και παραμετροποίηση. Έστελνα και τα fax μου όποτε χρειαζόταν, γρήγορη εξυπηρέτηση... ακόμα και σήμερα που ήθελα να διακόψω την πληρωμή μέσω πιστωτικής κάρτας μπήκα 2-3 κλικ και βουαλά. Άλλαξα τρόπο πληρωμής.

Καλή συνέχεια στους υπαλλήλους που μένουν χωρίς δουλειά και εύχομαι να εισπράξουν τα δεδουλευμένα τους.

Παρακολουθώ το νήμα για να δούμε τα νεότερα. Πρόβλημα στην επιλογή εναλλακτικού, καθώς δεν έχω σε εκτίμηση κανέναν. Με βλέπω για ΟΤΕ, εν αναμονή και του VDSL που φαίνεται να έρχεται σύντομα στην περιοχή μου.

----------


## nm96027

> Κρίμα, μια εταιρία με τόσες πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες, να έχει τέτοια κατάληξη....  
> 
> Οτι και να λέει η αγορά για συρρίκνωση κλπ. πιστεύω ότι μια μικρή "νοικοκυρεμένη" εταιρία που θα πρόσφερε καλές υπηρεσίες και σωστή εξυπηρέτηση,  και δεν θα κυνήγαγε τους φρενήρεις αριθμούς πωλήσεων που το μόνο που προσφέρουν είναι ολοένα και χαμηλότερες τιμές, συμπιέζοντας το κόστος, σίγουρα θα μπορούσε να σταθεί. 
> 
> Αλλά αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν ο ρυθμιστής είναι και ανταγωνιστής (ΟΤΕ), και θέλει να σε κλείσει... 
> Ολοι οι πάροχοι το φωνάζουν εδώ και χρόνια αλλά η ΕΕΤΤ...
> Σε ποιόν προμηθευτή θα έδινες σήμερα 800.000€ - 1μυριο τον μήνα,
> και δεν θα σε διευκόλυνε να "ανοίξεις" για να έχεις έσοδα, και να του πληρώσεις τις υπόλοιπες οφειλές?
> Και από την άλλη, αυτά συμβαίνουν όταν δεν ακούς τους συνεργάτες σου, και δεν πιστεύεις στην εταιρία σου...
> ...


Από ότι καταλαβαίνω είσαι εργαζόμενος στην On και σίγουρα συμμεριζόμαστε όλοι τον πόνο σου. 

Όμως: 

Λες πως θα μπορούσε να σταθεί στην αγορά μία μικρή και νοικοκυρεμένη εταιρεία. Η On ήταν μια μικρή, αλλά σίγουρα όχι νοικοκυρεμένη εταιρεία: 25 εκατομμύρια τζίρος, 20 εκατομμύρια ζημιές. Πουλάει υπηρεσίες double play με 20 ευρώ το μήνα. Τα 8.5 πάνε στον ΟΤΕ. Τα 4 στον ΦΠΑ. Πως ακριβώς θα ζήσει αυτή η εταιρεία; 

Ξαναλέω: συμμερίζομαι όσο γίνεται το προσωπικό σου πρόβλημα, και εύχομαι ολόψυχα κάθε επιτυχία για το μελλον.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Όμως: 
> 
> Λες πως θα μπορούσε να σταθεί στην αγορά μία μικρή και νοικοκυρεμένη εταιρεία. Η On ήταν μια μικρή, αλλά σίγουρα όχι νοικοκυρεμένη εταιρεία: 25 εκατομμύρια τζίρος, 20 εκατομμύρια ζημιές. Πουλάει υπηρεσίες double play με 20 ευρώ το μήνα. Τα 8.5 πάνε στον ΟΤΕ. Τα 4 στον ΦΠΑ. Πως ακριβώς θα ζήσει αυτή η εταιρεία;


Με 125.000 συνδρομητές μπορούσε να σταθεί?
Με 250.000  συνδρομητές μπορούσε να σταθεί?
Με την ΕΕΤΤ να παίζει το ρόλο της?

Το πρόβλημα σ'αυτή τη χώρα είναι ότι στήνονται εταιρείες με business plan by the book. Kαι μετά πέφτουν πάνω στους πειρατές οπότε πτωχεύουν
Κάπως έτσι την πάτησε κι η ΟΝ με το τηλεοπτικό της πρόγραμμα

Εμπλεξε με κάτι τύπους που έχουν τα κανάλια και τις εφημερίδες και που πουλάνε τα cd,dvd με 4-6% ΦΠΑ, ενώ όλη η υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα με 23% ΦΠΑ
Και μετά, με υποτυπώδες τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα, έπεσε πάνω στο fair play του ΟΤΕ

Να υπενθυμίσω ότι ήταν η μόνη εταιρεία που μέσω διαδικτύου σου έδινε το δικαίωμα να μάθεις σε ποιό δίκτυο είναι ένα κινητό ώστε να μην χρεώνεσαι παράλογα από τους κινητούς. Την πέσανε οι κινητοί στην ΕΕΤΤ, η ΕΕΤΤ στην ΟΝ και τόκοψε. 

Δες την wind που είναι ακόμα εδώ παρόλο ότι πέρασε από διαδοχικές αγοροπωλησίες με την "βοήθεια" των τραπεζών βεβαίως, βεβαίως. 

Εχει γραφτεί σε τοίχους. Δεν σου πίνουνε τα κουνούπια το αίμα. Αλλοι στο πίνουν
Business as usual

----------


## billing

............

- - - Updated - - -




> Από ότι καταλαβαίνω είσαι εργαζόμενος στην On και σίγουρα συμμεριζόμαστε όλοι τον πόνο σου. 
> 
> Όμως: 
> 
> Λες πως θα μπορούσε να σταθεί στην αγορά μία μικρή και νοικοκυρεμένη εταιρεία. Η On ήταν μια μικρή, αλλά σίγουρα όχι νοικοκυρεμένη εταιρεία: 25 εκατομμύρια τζίρος, 20 εκατομμύρια ζημιές. Πουλάει υπηρεσίες double play με 20 ευρώ το μήνα. Τα 8.5 πάνε στον ΟΤΕ. Τα 4 στον ΦΠΑ. Πως ακριβώς θα ζήσει αυτή η εταιρεία; 
> 
> Ξαναλέω: συμμερίζομαι όσο γίνεται το προσωπικό σου πρόβλημα, και εύχομαι ολόψυχα κάθε επιτυχία για το μελλον.



Αν διαβάσεις έγραψα "μια μικρή νοικοκυρεμένη εταιρία ", δεν ανέφερα την ΟΝ. 

Παρόλα αυτά η ερωτήσή σου με τα 20€ είναι κάτι που πρέπει να προβληματίσει την αγορά γενικότερα. Για να παρουσίασουν "νούμερα" και να πιάσουν "στόχους" βρίσκουν τον εύκολο δρόμο της μείωσης τιμών, 
άρα και της μείωσης κερδών.

----------


## sakis.kom

*Κείμενο το οποίο δημιούργησα και απέστειλα στους: CYTA, FORTHNET, HOL, OTE, WIND. Θα περιμένω να δω ποιοι θα απαντήσουν και θα σας ενημερώσω.*

Καλημέρα σας, είμαι συνδρομητής στην Vivodi/ON Telecoms, η οποία, απ' ότι ανακοινώθηκε από την ΕΕΤΤ στις 29/05/2015, θα διακόψει την λειτουργία της σε έναν μήνα.

Σας στέλνω το παρόν email ώστε να σας ενημερώσω και να σας ζητήσω προσφορά για εμάς τους συνδρομητές η οποία θα ανακοινωθεί στην μεγαλύτερη κοινότητα χρηστών (forum) που αφορά τις τηλεπικοινωνίες στην χώρα μας, το ADSLGR.com, και την οποία προσφορά θα μπορούν να λάβουν όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι συνδρομητές της ON Telecoms, με τα ίδια ακριβώς χαρακτηριστικά και με την ίδια τιμή. Εννοείτε πως οι συνδρομητές θα πρέπει να αποδείξουν με κάποιο έγγραφο όπως με τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό πληρωμής ή με τα συμβόλαια, πως είναι ενεργοί συνδρομητές στην ON Telecoms και να λάβουν την προσφορά.

Είμαι από τους παλαιούς συνδρομητές στην εταιρία, εδώ και 9 χρόνια, και όπως και οι περισσότεροι στην ON Telecoms λαμβάνουμε έως τώρα προηγμένες υπηρεσίες σε άριστη απόδοση τιμής και σαν πελάτες είμαστε απόλυτα ευχαριστημένοι.

*Δωρεάν απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις, χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό.
*Δωρεάν απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό, προς 43 χώρες, χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό.
*Απεριόριστο ίντερνετ χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό και με ταχύτητα έως 24Mbps.
*130' λεπτά της ώρας, κλήσεις προς κινητά.
*Δεύτερη ανεξάρτητη τηλεφωνική γραμμή (δεύτερος αριθμός τηλεφώνου 211-ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ). Η ON λειτουργεί μέσω τεχνολογίας VOIP η οποία υποστηρίζει αυτήν την δυνατότητα. Η γραμμή αυτή έχει ακριβώς τα ίδια χαρακτηριστικά με την πρώτη, ΔΕΝ είναι μόνο για FAX ή για εισερχόμενες, και φυσικά μπορεί και λειτουργεί ταυτόχρονα με την πρώτη γραμμή και με το ίντερνετ, χωρίς κανέναν απολύτως περιορισμό.

Για όλα τα παραπάνω οι παλαιοί συνδρομητές πληρώνουμε 19 ευρώ τελική τιμή τον μήνα, (23 ευρώ τον μήνα, με δύο μήνες δωρεάν). Οι νεότεροι συνδρομητές μπορεί να έχουν διαφορετικά προνόμια.

Επειδή γνωρίζουμε πως δεν υποστηρίζουν όλοι οι πάροχοι υπηρεσίες VOIP και επειδή πολύς κόσμος ενδιαφέρεται για VDSL 50, οι πάροχοι έχουν δυνατότητα για τις παρακάτω προσφορές, ανάλογα με το τι υποστηρίζουν οι πάροχοι και ανάλογα φυσικά με το αν το VDSL υπάρχει διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή των συνδρομητών:

1) Συνδιαστική προσφορά Double Play ADSL, με μία τηλεφωνική γραμμή PSTN.

2) Συνδιαστική προσφορά Double Play VDSL 50, με μία τηλεφωνική γραμμή VDSL 50.

3) Συνδιαστική προσφορά Double Play ADSL, με δύο τηλεφωνικές γραμμές VOIP, μέσω μίας γραμμής PSTN.

4) Συνδιαστική προσφορά Double Play VDSL 50, με δύο τηλεφωνικές γραμμές VOIP, μέσω μίας γραμμής VDSL 50.

5) Συνδιαστική προσφορά που θα περιλαμβάνει δύο διαφορετικές συνδρομές Double Play (δύο PSTN), στα ίδια στοιχεία πελάτη, θα είναι για την ίδια διεύθυνση, και η τιμή συνολικά θα είναι πάρα πολύ καλή και συμφέρουσα σε σχέση με την τιμή που υπάρχει για τους συνδρομητές εκτός ON Telecoms.

6) Συνδιαστική προσφορά που θα περιλαμβάνει δύο διαφορετικές συνδρομές Double Play (μία PSTN + μία VDSL 50), στα ίδια στοιχεία πελάτη, θα είναι για την ίδια διεύθυνση, και η τιμή συνολικά θα είναι πάρα πολύ καλή και συμφέρουσα σε σχέση με την τιμή που υπάρχει για τους συνδρομητές εκτός ON Telecoms.

*Για τις προσφορές 5) και 6) εννοείται πως πρέπει να υπάρχει κατάλληλη κτηριακή καλωδίωση που να υποστηρίζει δύο ζεύγη καλωδίων από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας έως και το διαμέρισμα του συνδρομητή.

Το παραπάνω κοινοποιείται προς όλους τους παρόχους ίντερνετ και τηλεφωνίας της χώρας μας και οι όποιες προσφορές θα ανακοινωθούν δημόσια στο ADSLGR.com (και όχι μόνο), ώστε να ενημερωθούν όλοι οι συνδρομητές της ON Telecoms και να γίνουν συνδρομητές (από την στιγμή που θελήσουν) στην εταιρία που θα προσφέρει το καλύτερο "πακέτο" στην καλύτερη τιμή.


Με εκτίμηση
xxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxx

----------


## EnDLess

το πιο σημαντικό δεν έγραψες. Η ον δίνει static που οι άλλοι το χρεώνουν κάνα 8€. Αν και πιστεύω πως δεν θα σου απαντήσουν... πόσο κάτω να πάνε πλέον... ήδη είναι πάτος.

----------


## sakis.kom

Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Μπορεί να θελήσουν να απαντήσουν....

----------


## netblues

Το να κανει κανεις την κινηση να ζητησει μια "μαζικη" προσφορα των (100? 200 συνδρομητων ΟΝ telecoms) ειναι ενα πραγμα.
Το να υπαγορευει ομως τιμες, διαδικασιες ΜΟΝΟΝ για συνδρομητες ΟΝ και οχι για τους αλλους, που πρεπει να αποδειξουν κλπ ειναι το σημειο που η προταση σου θα παει απατη. 

Με αυτη την επιστολη πρεπει ολα τα τμηματα πωλησεων να εχουν πεσει στα πατωματα και να γελανε...
Αληθεια, γιατι δεν οργανωνεις και ενα power buy για vdsl για ΟΛΟ το adsl.gr να δουμε τι θα πετυχουμε?

----------


## sakis.kom

> Με αυτη την επιστολη πρεπει ολα τα τμηματα πωλησεων να εχουν πεσει στα πατωματα και να γελανε...


Σε ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο σου.

----------


## aroutis

> Το να κανει κανεις την κινηση να ζητησει μια "μαζικη" προσφορα των (100? 200 συνδρομητων ΟΝ telecoms) ειναι ενα πραγμα.
> Το να υπαγορευει ομως τιμες, διαδικασιες ΜΟΝΟΝ για συνδρομητες ΟΝ και οχι για τους αλλους, που πρεπει να αποδειξουν κλπ ειναι το σημειο που η προταση σου θα παει απατη. 
> 
> Με αυτη την επιστολη πρεπει ολα τα τμηματα πωλησεων να εχουν πεσει στα πατωματα και να γελανε...
> Αληθεια, γιατι δεν οργανωνεις και ενα power buy για vdsl για ΟΛΟ το adsl.gr να δουμε τι θα πετυχουμε?


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι μόλις 100 - 200 συνδρομητές. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση η κίνηση του φίλου ειναι ευπρόσδεκτη και δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει τέτοιου είδους σχόλια.

----------


## pan24

Δεν νομιζω να κερδισετε κατι αλλα σιγουρα αξιζει μια προσπαθεια οποτε καλα εκανε και εστειλε την επιστολη
Δεν εχετε κατι να χασετε
Στην χειροτερη δεν θα απαντησουν

----------


## dreamer25

Τουλαχιστον να γλιτωσουμε τα τελη ενεργοποιησης.Αδικια να πω οτι αποφασισα απο μονος μου να αλλαξω παροχο να πω ok αλλα τωρα γυρω στα 80 Ευρω θα φυγουν σιγουρα αφου θα πρεπει να πληρωθει(λογικα) και ο τελευταιος λογαριασμος της οn και και τα τελη ενεργοποιησης και ο πρωτος μηνας στον αλλον παροχο.Απο τι ειδα μονο η cyta εχει δωρεαν τα τελη ενεργοποιησης για νεους συνδρομητες αλλα δεν με βλεπω να πηγαινω εκει.

----------


## netblues

Το λογαριασμο να τον πληρωσεις μεχρι και τη τελευταια μερα που σου παρειχε υπηρεσια. Δεν θα τον πληρωνες ουτως η αλλως?
Τα τελη ενεργοποιησης ας πουμε οτι μπορει να ειναι διαπραγματευσιμα. Προσπαθηστε, αλλα αλλοι θα το αποφασισουν αυτο.
Τα περι πρωτου μηνα κλπ προφανως σου εχει μηνει απο "συνδρομο ΟΤΕ".
Δεν ηρθε το τελος του κοσμου.
Οποιος ειχε σχετικο καλό ζευγαρι χαλκου, και ηταν ευχαριστημενος, θα ειναι και όπου αλλού πάει. Οι διαφορες ταχυτητας μεταξυ των διαφορων παροχων ειναι στη πραξη μικρες.
Τιμη και συνολικες παροχές τελικά κρινουν την επιλογη.
Και ο καθενας δεν εχει τις ιδιες αναγκες, ειδικοτερα οταν στο παιχνιδι βαλουμε τηλεοραση, συνδρομες κινητων, κλησεις εξωτερικου, ή απλά το απόλυτα φτηνοτερο internet.

----------


## graal

> Αν πραγματι το ανεφεραν ετσι με τετοιο θρασος τοτε θα επρεπε να ντρεπονται και αυτοι που το σκεφτηκαν αλλα και αυτοι που παιρνουν τηλεφωνο τους πελατες δεχομενοι να αναφερουν τετοιες μπουρδες.
> Ειναι ασεβεια προς τους συναδελφους τους, και καποιος πρεπει να τους υπενθυμισει οτι η WIND πτωχευσε 2 φορες στο παρελθον


 Ποιος την έχασε την ντροπή για να την βρουν οι ανεκδιήγητοι της wind?  :Evil:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι μόλις 100 - 200 συνδρομητές. 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση η κίνηση του φίλου ειναι ευπρόσδεκτη και δεν νομίζω ότι αξίζει τέτοιου είδους σχόλια.


ακριβως οπως τα λεει ο φιλος και συνομιλητης aroutis 

για την κινηση του φιλου μας και συνομιλητη μας αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια ανεξαρτητως αποτελεσματος

οπως αξιζουν συγχαρητηρια και στο ADSLgr.com γιατι και σε αυτο οφειλουμε πολλα πραγματα που αλλαξαν προς το καλυτερο

εννοειτε οτι δεν συμφωνω και δεν αξιζουν τετοιου ειδους σχολια απο φιλους και συνομιλητες μας.

μακαρι να ειμασταν ολοι/ες οι συνδρομητες ADSL/VDSL οργανωμενοι γιατι αν ειχε συμβει κατι τετοιο τωρα θα απολαμβαναμε καλυτερες υπηρεσιες και θα ειχαμε καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση απο τις εταιρειες τηλεπικοινωνιων

δυστυχως δεν εχει γινει αυτο για αυτο εχουμε οτι μας αξιζει.

----------


## whitehat

Είμαι και εγώ στην αναζήτηση νέου παρόχου..
Η μόνη προσφορά που βλέπω πως αξίζει είναι αυτή της hol με τα 23€.
Δείτε και το "hol your friend" για να πάρει και κανένα φιλαράκι σας δώρο 25€.

----------


## koprodogis

Καθώς προβλέπω να μας παίρνουν πολλά τηλέφωνα δε γράφετε τι προσφορές σας έχουν κάνει.
Προσωπικά επειδή γυρνάω αργά από τη δουλειά μου απλά βλέπω κάτι κλήσεις από νούμερα που δε γνωρίζω αλλά ψάχνοντας βλέπω ότι είναι για προσφορές τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## Helene

Πολύ κρίμα για την ΟΝ και τους εργαζόμενους στην εταιρία.

----------


## nm96027

> Με 125.000 συνδρομητές μπορούσε να σταθεί?
> Με 250.000  συνδρομητές μπορούσε να σταθεί?
> Με την ΕΕΤΤ να παίζει το ρόλο της?
> 
> Το πρόβλημα σ'αυτή τη χώρα είναι ότι στήνονται εταιρείες με business plan by the book. Kαι μετά πέφτουν πάνω στους πειρατές οπότε πτωχεύουν
> Κάπως έτσι την πάτησε κι η ΟΝ με το τηλεοπτικό της πρόγραμμα
> 
> Εμπλεξε με κάτι τύπους που έχουν τα κανάλια και τις εφημερίδες και που πουλάνε τα cd,dvd με 4-6% ΦΠΑ, ενώ όλη η υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα με 23% ΦΠΑ
> Και μετά, με υποτυπώδες τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα, έπεσε πάνω στο fair play του ΟΤΕ
> ...


Κοίτα, όσο δίκιο και να έχεις σε κάποια επιμέρους ζητήματα, δεν μπορώ να δεχθώ πως η On είναι κάποια εταιρεία θύμα, όπως την παρουσιάζεις. Δεν θα την εγγράψουμε και στα θύματα του καπιταλισμού. Έλεος. Τα φριχτά λάθη του managment, τις πωλήσεις κάτω του κόστους, τις επενδύσεις του ότι να ναι, δεν θα έρθω εγώ να το ξεπλύνω με συνθήματα για αίμα κουνουπιών. Μόνοι τους χαντακώθηκαν. 

Δεν την έφαγε κανείς την on. Πουλούσε διαρκώς κάτω του κόστους χωρίς να μπορέσει ποτέ να μαζέψει πελάτες (γιατί άραγε; ) και χωρίς να βρει προθυμους "επενδυτές" (ή επενδυτές) να της χρηματοδοτήσουν της ζημιές. 

Κάποιοι γράφετε για το πόσο καλές υπηρεσίες είχε η On αλλά αξίζει να αναρωτηθεί κανείς (πέρα από τους πόσους πελάτες στην ελληνική αγορά αφορά η online ρύθμιση του snr ratio) γιατί η εταιρεία έπεσε από τους 120.000 πελάτες στους 25.000. Αν ήταν τόσο καλή ΚΑΙ φθηνή, γιατί δεν μάζεψε όλη την αγορά;

----------


## tsioy

> Κοίτα, όσο δίκιο και να έχεις σε κάποια επιμέρους ζητήματα, δεν μπορώ να δεχθώ πως η On είναι κάποια εταιρεία θύμα, όπως την παρουσιάζεις. Δεν θα την εγγράψουμε και στα θύματα του καπιταλισμού. Έλεος. Τα φριχτά λάθη του managment, τις πωλήσεις κάτω του κόστους, τις επενδύσεις του ότι να ναι, δεν θα έρθω εγώ να το ξεπλύνω με συνθήματα για αίμα κουνουπιών. Μόνοι τους χαντακώθηκαν. 
> 
> Δεν την έφαγε κανείς την on. Πουλούσε διαρκώς κάτω του κόστους χωρίς να μπορέσει ποτέ να μαζέψει πελάτες (γιατί άραγε; ) και χωρίς να βρει προθυμους "επενδυτές" (ή επενδυτές) να της χρηματοδοτήσουν της ζημιές. 
> 
> Κάποιοι γράφετε για το πόσο καλές υπηρεσίες είχε η On αλλά αξίζει να αναρωτηθεί κανείς (πέρα από τους πόσους πελάτες στην ελληνική αγορά αφορά η online ρύθμιση του snr ratio) γιατί η εταιρεία έπεσε από τους 120.000 πελάτες στους 25.000. Αν ήταν τόσο καλή ΚΑΙ φθηνή, γιατί δεν μάζεψε όλη την αγορά;


Δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς το κόστος μίας γραμμής με internet, αλλά εδώ και πολύ καιρό στο πακέτο "απεριόριστα τηλέφώνα με internet 24 Mbps " ήταν η 3η ακριβότερη (πίσω από ΟΤΕ και Cyta). Δύσκολα θα μπορούσε να διατηρήσει τον ίδιο αριθμό συνδρομητών, σε μία αγορά, που οι περισσότεροι ψάχνουν "τον φτηνότερο".

----------


## sakis.kom

Φθηνή ήταν στην αρχή, όπως φθηνή ήταν και η VIVODI. Αν παρατηρήσεις, αυτοί που γράφουμε πως είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι είμαστε παλαιοί συνδρομητές.
Νέος συνδρομητής δεν άξιζε να γίνεις. Επίσης δεν έκανε τηλεοπτικά σποτ οπότε και δεν έβγαινε μαζικά προς τα έξω όπως κάνουν οι άλλες εταιρίες.

Τα δυο μοναδικά τηλεοπτικό σποτ που θυμάμαι ήταν το ένα με την Παπαρίζου με το "My Number One - Vidodi η πρώτη επιλογή σου" και το δεύτερο με μία κοπέλα ντυμένη στα λευκά σε λευκό σπίτι και διαφήμιζε την ΟΝ.
Το δεύτερο πρέπει να το είχα δει μόνο δύο φορές αλλά μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ ο τρόπος που το είχαν στήσει. Δεν μου έβγαζε μια ψευτιά ή κάτι άλλο όπως τα σημερινά σποτ. Της Παπαρίζου δεν το θυμάμαι σαν εικόνα.

----------


## nothing

> Κοίτα, όσο δίκιο και να έχεις σε κάποια επιμέρους ζητήματα, δεν μπορώ να δεχθώ πως η On είναι κάποια εταιρεία θύμα, όπως την παρουσιάζεις. Δεν θα την εγγράψουμε και στα θύματα του καπιταλισμού. Έλεος. Τα φριχτά λάθη του managment, τις πωλήσεις κάτω του κόστους, τις επενδύσεις του ότι να ναι, δεν θα έρθω εγώ να το ξεπλύνω με συνθήματα για αίμα κουνουπιών. Μόνοι τους χαντακώθηκαν. 
> 
> Δεν την έφαγε κανείς την on. Πουλούσε διαρκώς κάτω του κόστους χωρίς να μπορέσει ποτέ να μαζέψει πελάτες (γιατί άραγε; ) και χωρίς να βρει προθυμους "επενδυτές" (ή επενδυτές) να της χρηματοδοτήσουν της ζημιές. 
> 
> Κάποιοι γράφετε για το πόσο καλές υπηρεσίες είχε η On αλλά αξίζει να αναρωτηθεί κανείς (πέρα από τους πόσους πελάτες στην ελληνική αγορά αφορά η online ρύθμιση του snr ratio) γιατί η εταιρεία έπεσε από τους 120.000 πελάτες στους 25.000. Αν ήταν τόσο καλή ΚΑΙ φθηνή, γιατί δεν μάζεψε όλη την αγορά;


Προσωπικα δεν ειπα οτι ειναι η φθηνοτερη αλλα το αντιθετο...
Οι πιο πολλοι φευγαν διοτι ειχαν πολυ πιο φθηνες προσφορες απο αλλους...

ps και λιγο offtopic : εδω αλλη εταιρεια αυξανει τους πελατες συνεχως , εχει φθασει 600.000+ και συνεχιζει να γραφει ζημιες...

----------


## jap

> Νέος συνδρομητής δεν άξιζε *μπορούσες* να γίνεις.


fixed. Τι προσπάθειες να κάνουν δηλαδή και για ποιο λόγο; Εδώ σχολιάζαμε για ποιο λόγο είχαν ξεμείνει κάποια ραδιοφωνικά σποτ.

----------


## dreamer25

Καταρχας ειχε παγωσει τις τιμες γιατι δεν μπορουσε να κανει νεες συνδεσεις!!!Και τσαμπα να δινε το double play θα τρωγε πορτα απο τον ΟΤΕ!Οσο για τον προηγουμενο φιλο που αναρωτιεται πως εχασε τοσους πολλους συνδρομητες η on μηπως να δουμε τι συνδυασμο υπηρεσιων προσφερουν οι αλλοι παροχοι και μετα να αναρωτηθουμε????
1)ΟΤΕ με ΟΤΕΤV
2)FORTHNET με ΝOVA
3)HOL με VODAFONE(εκπτωση στο παγιο)
4)WIND με WINDκινητη!!!
E πως να αντεξει στον ανταγωνισμο??
Εγω ενα εχω να πω με το που επαiρνα τηλεφωνο στην on για οποιοδηποτε προβλημα(πραγμα σπανιο) ο χτυπος της αναμονης δε προλαβαινε να χτυπησει!!!Ηταν αμεσα εξυπηρετικοι.

----------


## sakis.kom

Από την αρχή που ξεκίνησε η Vivodi δεν μπήκαν δυναμικά μέσω των διαφημίσεων. Μπορούσαν να το είχαν κάνει αλλά δεν το έκαναν. Εκείνοι γνωρίζουν το γιατί.

----------


## no_logo

> Εγω ενα εχω να πω με το που επαiρνα τηλεφωνο στην on για οποιοδηποτε προβλημα(πραγμα σπανιο) ο χτυπος της αναμονης δε προλαβαινε να χτυπησει!!!Ηταν αμεσα εξυπηρετικοι.


με τόσο μικρό πελατολόγιο ήταν λογικό

----------


## dimigar

Δεν είχα καμία όρεξη να αλλάξω πάροχο αφού από το 2003 ήμουν στη Vivodi και από το 2010 στην Οn. Πολύ ευχαριστημένος και από τις δυό εταιρίες.
Με πήραν από τη Wind και μου πρότειναν *δωρεάν* τέλη φορητότητας-ενεργοποίησης, 24άρι ιντερνετ, απεριόριστα σταθερά με *20€* τον μήνα για δύο χρόνια.
Επίσης sim με 2 ώρες κάθε μήνα. Επειδή θα αιτηθεί και ο πατέρας μου, θα μου δώσουν και 7άρι τάμπλετ. Ο κούριερ (5 ευρώ πληρωμένα δυστυχώς από μένα) θα περάσει την Τρίτη για υπογραφές.
Μήπως βιάστηκα για την υπογραφή;
Αν είναι θα του πω του υπαλλήλου να περάσει ο κούριερ σε 10 μέρες όπου θα μάθουμε περισσότερα από την αγαπημένη μας ΟΝ..

----------


## no_logo

> Από την αρχή που ξεκίνησε η Vivodi δεν μπήκαν δυναμικά μέσω των διαφημίσεων. Μπορούσαν να το είχαν κάνει αλλά δεν το έκαναν. Εκείνοι γνωρίζουν το γιατί.


ήταν μια περίοδος, νομίζω προ κρίσης που είχανε γεμίσει όλες τις στάσεις της Αθήνας με διαφημίσεις της On

----------


## dimigar

Δεν είχα καμία όρεξη να αλλάξω πάροχο αφού από το 2003 ήμουν στη Vivodi και από το 2010 στην Οn. Πολύ ευχαριστημένος και από τις δυό εταιρίες
Με πήραν από τη Wind και μου πρότειναν *δωρεάν* τέλη φορητότητας-ενεργοποίησης, 24άρι ιντερνετ, απεριόριστα σταθερά με *20€* τον μήνα για δύο χρόνια.
Επίσης sim με 2 ώρες κάθε μήνα. Επειδή θα αιτηθεί και ο πατέρας μου θα μου δώσουν και 7άρι τάμπλετ. Ο κούριερ (5 ευρώ πληρωμένα δυστυχώς από μένα) θα περάσει την Τρίτη για υπογραφές.
Μήπως βιάστηκα για την υπογραφή;
Αν είναι θα του πω του υπαλλήλου να περάσει ο κούριερ σε 10 μέρες όπου θα μάθουμε περισσότερα από την αγαπημένη μας ΟΝ

----------


## daywalker06

Ποσο χρονων είναι ο πατέρας σας αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## homo_digital

Οσοι εχουν vodafone προγραμμα ανω των 15€ Παιζει προσφορα στη hol με adsl + σταθερα + 300' κινητα στα 18€
Οποιος ειναι φοιτητης και ειναι στο ονομα του το σταθερο κερδιζει τα τελη ενεργοποιησης
Αριστη τιμη, ελπιζω να αξιζει και να μη βλαστημαμε για την συνδεση

----------


## sakis.kom

> Δεν είχα καμία όρεξη να αλλάξω πάροχο αφού από το 2003 ήμουν στη Vivodi και από το 2010 στην Οn. Πολύ ευχαριστημένος και από τις δυό εταιρίες
> Με πήραν από τη Wind και μου πρότειναν δωρεάν τέλη φορητότητας-ενεργοποίησης, 24άρι ιντερνετ, απεριόριστα σταθερά με 20€ τον μήνα για δύο χρόνια.
> Επίσης sim με 2 ώρες κάθε μήνα. Επειδή θα αιτηθεί και ο πατέρας μου θα μου δώσουν και 7άρι τάμπλετ. Ο κούριερ (5 ευρώ πληρωμένα δυστυχώς από μένα) θα περάσει την Τρίτη για υπογραφές.
> Μήπως βιάστηκα για την υπογραφή;
> Αν είναι θα του πω του υπαλλήλου να περάσει ο κούριερ σε 10 μέρες όπου θα μάθουμε περισσότερα από την αγαπημένη μας ΟΝ


Την πέμπτη σε πήραν τηλέφωνο?

----------


## dimigar

> Ποσο χρονων είναι ο πατέρας σας αν επιτρέπεται?


86 ετών και κοτσονάτος..

- - - Updated - - -




> Την πέμπτη σε πήραν τηλέφωνο?


Την Τετάρτη με πήραν η hol και η Wind  και μου έκαναν διάφορες προσφορές. Χθες Παρασκευή, άλλος υπάλληλος της Wind μου πρότεινε αυτά που ανέφερα.. Τελικά να το τρενάρω καμιά 10αριά μέρες;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καταρχας ειχε παγωσει τις τιμες γιατι δεν μπορουσε να κανει νεες συνδεσεις!!!Και τσαμπα να δινε το double play θα τρωγε πορτα απο τον ΟΤΕ!Οσο για τον προηγουμενο φιλο που αναρωτιεται πως εχασε τοσους πολλους συνδρομητες η on μηπως να δουμε τι συνδυασμο υπηρεσιων προσφερουν οι αλλοι παροχοι και μετα να αναρωτηθουμε????
> 1)ΟΤΕ με ΟΤΕΤV
> 2)FORTHNET με ΝOVA
> 3)HOL με VODAFONE(εκπτωση στο παγιο)
> 4)WIND με WINDκινητη!!!
> E πως να αντεξει στον ανταγωνισμο??
> Εγω ενα εχω να πω με το που επαiρνα τηλεφωνο στην on για οποιοδηποτε προβλημα(πραγμα σπανιο) ο χτυπος της αναμονης δε προλαβαινε να χτυπησει!!!Ηταν αμεσα εξυπηρετικοι.


Μόνος σου το παραδέχεσαι. Εχουν απομείνει οι γνωστοί 3-4 (λόγω cosmote), η forthnet δεν καλοπατάει, ξέχασες και την cyta που θ'αποτύχει στην κινητή και θα την φάνε κι αυτή.

Σε όλες τις χώρες του κόσμου που δουλεύει ο ανταγωνισμός και που υπάρχουν ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΕΣ εταιρείες (πχ ΗΠΑ), επειδή υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός δημιουργούνται μικρές εταιρείες που αν πετύχουν εξαγοράζονται και δός του καινούργιες μικρές εταιρείες.

Εδώ ούτε mvno δεν μπορείς να γίνεις. Πότε θα δουλέψουν οι υπηρεσίες που προβλέπει το ΕΣΑ? Οποτε και αν το αποφασίσουν.  Σκοτώνουν τα πάντα και κυριαρχούν. Ξοδεύουμε συνεχώς λιγότερα κι αυτοί κάνουν συνέχεια αυξήσεις. Δεν λέει

----------


## sakis.kom

> Τελικά να το τρενάρω καμιά 10αριά μέρες;


Δύσκολο να σου απαντήσουμε...
Και αν γίνει κάτι και η ΟΝ κλείσει νωρίτερα? Ή αν η προσφορά αυτή που σου έκαναν δεν υπάρχει σε 10 μέρες?

----------


## dimigar

Υποτίθεται οτι θα βγάλει ανακοίνωση. Δεν θέλω να πληρώσω και τέλη αποσύνδεσης και ό,τι άλλο προκύψει πριν την μεγάλη ώρα που ο κακός ΟΤΕ θα της κλείσει τα φώτα...

----------


## sakis.kom

Εγώ πάντως με βλέπω για CYTA, όπως είχα κάνει τα χαρτιά μου και τα ακύρωσα, και ο λόγος είναι πως υποστηρίζει 2 νούμερα VOIP μέσω μιας γραμμής όπως δηλαδή και η ΟΝ. Μου βγαίνει στα 35 ευρώ.
Αν καταφέρω (όχι και τόσο δύσκολο) με δύο διαφορετικούς παρόχους να πάω στα ίδια λεφτά (max 40 ευρώ) θα το κάνω. ΠΧ Wind + Hol. Θα δω από δευτέρα.

----------


## Havic

> Με πήραν από τη Wind και μου πρότειναν *δωρεάν* τέλη φορητότητας-ενεργοποίησης, 24άρι ιντερνετ, απεριόριστα σταθερά με *20€* τον μήνα για δύο χρόνια.
> Επίσης sim με 2 ώρες κάθε μήνα. Επειδή θα αιτηθεί και ο πατέρας μου θα μου δώσουν και 7άρι τάμπλετ. Ο κούριερ (5 ευρώ πληρωμένα δυστυχώς από μένα) θα περάσει την Τρίτη για υπογραφές.


20€ για 24 μήνες ή 20€ τον πρώτο χρόνο και 25€ τον δέυτερο όπως λεεί και με μια υποσημείωση στο site της η wind (εκτός αν έχεις και συμβόλαιο κινητής σε wind), ξέχασες να αναφέρεις 300’ λεπτά προς κινητά στο σταθερό και 120’ + 1gb στο f2g κινητό ή είναι άλλο πρόγραμμα και δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται?

Με το ταblet τι παίζει?

----------


## dimigar

Σωστά, και 10 ώρες κινητά. Το ρώτησα 10 φορές για τα 20€ στα δύο χρόνια. Θα το γράφει το συμβόλαιο. Αν όχι, άντε γειά.. Περιμένει και η Hol...
To τάμπλετ μάλλον θα είναι καμιά κινεζιά. Τον ρώτησα για 8άρι αλλά δεν έχουν.. Κάτι διάβασα οτι το φέρνουν με κούριερ με έξοδα πάλι του πελάτη. Θα του τηλ. να το φέρει με τα συμβόλαια..

----------


## sakis.kom

Με είχαν πάρει και εμένα πριν καιρό, δύο φορές με μια διαφορά δύο εβδομάδων περίπου, για την προσφορά με το tablet. Είναι 7", θα δω τις σημειώσεις μου (τα έχω κρατήσει) αν μου είχαν πει μάρκα.
Είχα τονίσει 3-4 φορές την στιγμή που μιλούσαμε πως είναι όντως 20 ευρώ ΚΑΙ τα δύο χρόνια και όχι 20 + 25 ή 22.50 κάθε μήνα, και μου είχαν πει κατηγορηματικά πως είναι 20 + 20, τελική τιμή με ΦΠΑ ΚΑΙ δώρο το tablet.

----------


## nkar

Καταρχήν το 20€ για 2 χρόνια της WIND που σου είπαν τηλεφωνικά  είναι απάτη.
Δες τα χαρτιά και θα δεις οτι το 2ο χρόνο είναι 25 (εκτος αν κάνεις συνδεση wind ή πάς με πιστωτική με πάγια εντολή = πληρώνεται αυτόματα)
Αν ακυρώσεις την αυτόματη πληρωμή καταργείται και η προσφορα και δεν ξέρω αν πάει απλά 25 ή στα 45€(αν θυμαμαι καλά) που υποτιθεται οτι 
ειναι η αρχική τιμη.

Επίσης επιβεβαίωσε τα μηδενικά τελη ενεργοποίησης μήπως κι εκει παίζει απατεωνιά.

Εγω όταν βλέπω απατεώνες φεύγω μακρυά ακόμη κι αν φαίνονται οι πιο φθηνοί θα βρουν το τρόπο να στην κάνουν
και να είναι πιο ακριβοι και τα νεύρα τσαταλια

----------


## kasi

Κουράγιο στους άνεργους.

έχοντας αλλάξει σχεδόν ΌΛΕΣ τις εταιρίες , έχω να πω πώς πλέον όλες είναι καλές.

αρκεί να έχεις και ένα *αξιοπρεπές* modem.

είχα 

1)Hol Dial up
2)OTE - conn-x 384/128 (με όγκοχρέωση)
3)Vivodi 384/128
4)Teledome Dial up
5)Tellas 12/1
6)Hol 6/1
7)Wind 24/1
8)Forthnet 24/1

----------


## Havic

Άλλο τηλεπωλήσεις άλλο wind, βλέπεις το συμβόλαιο πριν υπογράψεις δεν βασίζεσαι στο τι σου είπε η πωλήτρια στο τηλέφωνο και επίσης αν κατά την διάρκεια που έχεις συμβόλαιο σου βάλουν αυθαίρετα κάποια παραπάνω χρέωση απλά δεν την αγνοείς και πληρώνεις κανονικά το πάγιο που υπέγραψες και να πάνε να …

----------


## nkar

Υποχρεωτικό Κουριερ με έξοδα του πελάτη ?!?!?!!!!!

ΕΛΕΟΣ με αυτη τη wind , τι κρυφές χρεώσεις σκαρφίζεται.

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει οτι χρεώνουν και τέλος χρησιμοποιήσης καταστήματος αν πάς στο κατάστημα για αλλαγές
Αν ισχύει κι αυτό είναι για @%#$#@#% οι τυποι

Πάντως σε προσφορές που μου έλεγαν τηλεφωνικά όταν τους έλεγα να μου τα στειλουν με e-mail πριν το συμβόλαιο
μου έλεγαν οτι είναι αδύνατο....

----------


## sakis.kom

Σου τα φέρνει το κούριερ και ΔΕΝ του τα παραδίδιδεις υπογραμμένα.
Τον διώχνεις, τα διαβάζεις με την ησυχία σου, βλέπεις πως όλα είναι εντάξει, τα υπογράφεις, τα σκανάρεις, και τα στέλνεις με email !

----------


## bill27

Ρε παιδια,περιμενετε να βγαλει ανακοινωση η ΟΝ και προσφορα-ες για το που θα πατε,μην βιαζεστε και την παθετε,θυμαμαι πως οταν εκλεισε η netone κατι παρομοιο ειχε γινει,οποτε ειστε στην αναμονη.

----------


## dimigar

> Σου τα φέρνει το κούριερ και ΔΕΝ του τα παραδίδιδεις υπογραμμένα.
> Τον διώχνεις, τα διαβάζεις με την ησυχία σου, βλέπεις πως όλα είναι εντάξει, τα υπογράφεις, τα σκανάρεις, και τα στέλνεις με email !


Αυτό θα κάνω. Έλεγα να τον αφήσω να περιμένει αλλά θα με ζάλιζε με την ώρα..Ή θα του πω να επανέλθει άλλη ώρα (χωρίς έξτρα χρέωση)..
(για να έχω και άλλους ενδιαφερόμενους μαζί και να μη την πατήσουμε, όποιος θέλει, έχω κρατήσει το τηλ. του πωλητή-είναι από εταιρία-και να του το δώσω. Έτσι θα προσέξουμε καλύτερα τις ενδεχόμενες απατεωνιές)..

----------


## sakis.kom

Βρήκα τις σημειώσεις μου για το tablet της Wind. Αυτό που μου είχαν πει είναι το 7άρι Trevi και λογικά (όχι όμως σίγουρα) είναι αυτό.
http://www.trevi.it/catalog/category...core-nero.html
Απ' ότι βλέπω έχω κρατήσει όλα τα στοιχεία της κυρίας που μου έδωσε τότε την προσφορά.

----------


## dimigar

> Απ' ότι βλέπω έχω κρατήσει όλα τα στοιχεία της κυρίας που μου έδωσε τότε την προσφορά.


Το τηλ. άρχιζε από 21268....;
Το τάμπλετ πράγματι είναι κινεζιά. σιγά μην έχει 70 €. Ούτε 20€ δεν δίνω..
http://www.smart-tech.gr/Trevi-Tab-7...with-WiFi.html

----------


## sakis.kom

Τηλέφωνο 211-108.....
Α. Κο...........

----------


## dimigar

> Τηλέφωνο 211-108.....
> Α. Κο...........


Είναι διαφορετικές εταιρίες. Μοιάζει να είναι αυτή:http://plegmanet.gr/%CE%B5%CF%80%CE%...D%CE%AF%CE%B1/

----------


## zenith

> Το τηλ. άρχιζε από 21268....;
> Το τάμπλετ πράγματι είναι κινεζιά. σιγά μην έχει 70 €. Ούτε 20€ δεν δίνω..
> http://www.smart-tech.gr/Trevi-Tab-7...with-WiFi.html


φιλε μου δεν μας ενδιαφερει το Tablet.  :Smile: 
Αυτο το thread ασχολειται με αλλο θεμα.

Και για να γινουμε on topic, εμεις οι συνδρομητες της ΟΝ σε τι φταιμε να παμε σε αλλη εταιρια και να πρεπει να πληρωσουμε και τελη φορητοτητας/συνδεσης στη νεα? Ας μη βιαστουμε να προλαβουμε τις εξελιξεις, καλυτερα να περιμενουμε τις ανακοινωσεις και τις προσφορες των εταιριων που ,κατα τη γνωμη μου, θα εχουν ως προσφορα τα τελη φορητοτητας( πιθανων και η μοναδικη τους προσφορα )

----------


## dreamer25

Το πιο λογικο ειναι να περιμενουμε να δουμε τις προσφορες που θα μας γινουν να εξετασουμε τη καθε μια ξεχωριστα και απο κει και περα να προχωρησουμε μετα στην αλλαγη παροχου.Μη παρουμε βιαστικες αποφασεις.Εγω μεχρι τη παρασκευη λεω να κανω ερευνας αγορας και μετα να προχωρησω.Μακαρι και η on να διευκολυνει τους πελατες της να μεταβουν σε αλλο παροχο με καλη προσφορα αν βεβαια επιθυμει ο καθε πελατης να παει εκει.Σε περιπτωση που επιλεξω να παω π.χ στη hol το Pirelli Που εχω τωρα θα μπορω να το δουλεψω και εκει αν δεν το ζητησει πλεον πισω η on?Γιατι βλεπω οτι δε δινουν δωρεαν εξοπλισμο σε hol,wind αν και πιστευω προς συνδρομητες Οn θα ειναι διαφορετικες οι προσφορες και ισως μεσα σε αυτες συμπεριλαμβανεται το router και τα τελη ενεργοποιησης.Μετα απο παρα πολυ καιρο θα αναγκαζομαι να ακουω καθε προσφορα μεχρι να καταληξω.

----------


## dimigar

> φιλε μου δεν μας ενδιαφερει το Tablet. 
> Αυτο το thread ασχολειται με αλλο θεμα.


Συμφωνώ αλλά απάντησα στο #104 και στο #114
Όσον αφορά τα τέλη φορητότητας στη προσφορά που δέχτηκα την Παρασκευή (#93) αυτά είναι μηδενικά..

----------


## zenith

:One thumb up: 

με ενδιαφερουν παρα πολυ οι εμπειριες σου απο την wind

----------


## DiM

Κρίμα που κλείνει η εταιρία ήμουνα 5 χρονάκια γενικά απροβλημάτιστο γρήγορο internet είχα, και βρήκα την υγεία μου φεύγοντας από την forthnet που ανά 3-4 μέρες τότε έπεφτε κάποιο κύκλωμα και το ping πήγαινε σελήνη.

Δυστυχώς ήταν προβλέψιμο ότι θα έκλεινε το ποτε δεν ξέραμε, εγώ το χα πάρει χαμπάρι από τον σεπτέβρη/οκτώβρη είχα κάνει τους υπολογισμούς ότι θα χε δικαστήριο κάποια στιγμή σε 6 μήνες και θα τρώγε πόρτα οποτε αρχές Μαΐου έφυγα από την εταιρία για καλο κακό να μην τρέχω.

Οι επιλογές μου ήταν απλές ήθελα να χω fast path και internet που να μην ψάχνομαι σε smokepings και forums τι γίνετε και να σέρνομαι ξανά.

Forthnet καμμένος φτιάξε όχι η κατάσταση 5 χρονια δεν με απασχολεί, και wind είχα κακή εμπειρία γιατί για το καλο μου οι τεχνικοί χωρίς να καμια αποσύνδεση μου κατέβαζαν το κλείδωμα στο router !!!

Οποιος ψάξει παλιές αναφορές στο forum θα βρει το κράξιμο είχαμε ρίξει τότε για τις πραχτικές αυτές τότε ....

Οποτε πήγα HOL και γενικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος μέχρι τώρα, ναι δεν έχω panel να επιλέγω γω τι θέλω αλλα με 1 phone και σε 5 λεπτά είχα fast path, και όσες φορες έπαιξα είχα μια χαρά pings.

Ο καθένας μας έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες ας ψάξει λίγο το forum κιόλας για να διαβάσει τι παίζει με τα δίκτυα των άλλων εταιριών πριν επιλέξει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κρίμα που κλείνει η εταιρία ήμουνα 5 χρονάκια γενικά απροβλημάτιστο γρήγορο internet είχα, και βρήκα την υγεία μου φεύγοντας από την forthnet που ανά 3-4 μέρες τότε έπεφτε κάποιο κύκλωμα και το ping πήγαινε σελήνη.
> 
> Δυστυχώς ήταν προβλέψιμο ότι θα έκλεινε το ποτε δεν ξέραμε, εγώ το χα πάρει χαμπάρι από τον σεπτέβρη/οκτώβρη είχα κάνει τους υπολογισμούς ότι θα χε δικαστήριο κάποια στιγμή σε 6 μήνες και θα τρώγε πόρτα οποτε αρχές Μαΐου έφυγα από την εταιρία για καλο κακό να μην τρέχω.
> 
> Οι επιλογές μου ήταν απλές ήθελα να χω fast path και internet που να μην ψάχνομαι σε smokepings και forums τι γίνετε και να σέρνομαι ξανά.
> 
> Forthnet καμμένος φτιάξε όχι η κατάσταση 5 χρονια δεν με απασχολεί, και wind είχα κακή εμπειρία γιατί για το καλο μου οι τεχνικοί χωρίς να καμια αποσύνδεση μου κατέβαζαν το κλείδωμα στο router !!!
> 
> Οποιος ψάξει παλιές αναφορές στο forum θα βρει το κράξιμο είχαμε ρίξει τότε για τις πραχτικές αυτές τότε ....
> ...


σωστος ο φιλος DiM.

ετσι πηγαινει το πραγμα αναλογα με τις αναγκες σας και αναλογα με τι γραμμη διαθετει το σπιτι σας/πολυκατοικια σας

για αυτο συμβουλευτειτε και τους γειτονες σας.

----------


## dimigar

O γείτονας μου έχει hol και είναι ευχαριστημένος.
 Μια άλλη γνωστή μου έχει wind και είναι μια χαρά.
Ο πεθερός μου έχει forthnet και δεν έχει πρόβλημα.
Τι να πω..
(offtopic:Πολλοί αναφέρουν οτι η Ευρώπη έχει μεγάλες ταχύτητες και με μικρό κόστος. Εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο, πχ. στη Γερμανία οι τιμές και οι ταχύτητες είναι ίδιες με την Ελλάδα:http://www.toptarif.de/intweb/wicket...hen#breadcrumb )..

----------


## Hetfield

> O γείτονας μου έχει hol και είναι ευχαριστημένος.
>  Μια άλλη γνωστή μου έχει wind και είναι μια χαρά.
> Ο πεθερός μου έχει forthnet και δεν έχει πρόβλημα.
> Τι να πω..
> (offtopic:Πολλοί αναφέρουν οτι η Ευρώπη έχει μεγάλες ταχύτητες και με μικρό κόστος. Εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο, πχ. στη Γερμανία οι τιμές και οι ταχύτητες είναι ίδιες με την Ελλάδα:http://www.toptarif.de/intweb/wicket...hen#breadcrumb )..


Εξαρταται πως το εννοεις το "μια χαρα".
Δηλαδη κανει τη δουλεια του; Πιανει ταβανι, δεν εχει αποσυνδεσεις; Εχει καλα pings;
Εγω παντως την ταχυτερη συνδεση, την εχω τωρα με την Forthnet

----------


## darax

Από διαφημίσεις ,θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά γύρω στο 2006-07 "και ο Πειραιάς είναι on "-Και η Καλλιθέα είναι on .Το έβλεπες παντού σε στάσεις ,πολυκατοικίες !!
Κρίμα πάντως γιατί ο ανταγωνισμός μικραίνει !!
Κουράγιο onίτες !!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> O γείτονας μου έχει *hol και είναι ευχαριστημένος*.
>  Μια άλλη γνωστή μου έχει *wind και είναι μια χαρά*.
> Ο πεθερός μου έχει *forthnet και δεν έχει πρόβλημα*.
> Τι να πω..
> (offtopic:Πολλοί αναφέρουν οτι η Ευρώπη έχει μεγάλες ταχύτητες και με μικρό κόστος. Εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο, πχ. στη Γερμανία οι τιμές και οι ταχύτητες είναι ίδιες με την Ελλάδα:http://www.toptarif.de/intweb/wicket...hen#breadcrumb )..


Είμαστε μία απροβλημάτιστη χώρα  :Razz: 

Μπαίνουν κι αυτοί στο adslgr ?
Ξέρω και κάποιον που δεν έχει internet, κι αυτός μιά χαρά και ευτυχής.
Δεν έχει απαιτήσεις

----------


## dimigar

Έτσι είναι. Για απλά πράγματα όλοι οι πάροχοι είναι μια χαρά και αυτό θέλουν το 98% των πελατών.Τώρα αν θέλει κάποιος να παίζει απαιτητικά παιχνίδια τότε ας το ψάξει πιο πολύ..

----------


## yiannis010

> O γείτονας μου έχει hol και είναι ευχαριστημένος.
>  Μια άλλη γνωστή μου έχει wind και είναι μια χαρά.
> Ο πεθερός μου έχει forthnet και δεν έχει πρόβλημα.
> Τι να πω..
> (offtopic:Πολλοί αναφέρουν οτι η Ευρώπη έχει μεγάλες ταχύτητες και με μικρό κόστος. Εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο, πχ. στη Γερμανία οι τιμές και οι ταχύτητες είναι ίδιες με την Ελλάδα:http://www.toptarif.de/intweb/wicket...hen#breadcrumb )..


να υποθεσω πως τρολαρεις.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Έτσι είναι. Για απλά πράγματα όλοι οι πάροχοι είναι μια χαρά και αυτό θέλουν το 98% των πελατών.Τώρα αν θέλει κάποιος να παίζει απαιτητικά παιχνίδια τότε ας το ψάξει πιο πολύ..


* Τι εννοείς απλά πράγματα ?
Να θέλω να φτιάξω μελιτζανοσαλάτα και να μην έχω internet ?*

----------


## cranky

> *Να θέλω να φτιάξω μελιτζανοσαλάτα και να μην έχω internet ?*


Και βέβαια.  :RTFM: 
Πώς αλλιώς θα μπείς στις «Ιστορίες υγιεινής διατροφής» για συνταγή ;  :Razz:

----------


## marimo

Η συμβουλή του "Ρώτα το γείτονά σου" είναι η καλύτερη.
Μπορεί κανείς να μου πει πού θα βρω γείτονα που έχει ανάλογες απαιτήσεις από τη γραμμή του;
Δυστυχώς, οι συνήθεις απαιτήσεις είναι σερφάρισμα και κανένα βίντεο στο youtube.



Off Topic


		Προσφορά Wind:
ADSL έως 24
5 ώρες προς κινητά τρίτων
5 ώρες προς κινητά Wind (αυτό είναι το 10 ώρες προς κινητά)
Απεριόριστα προς σταθερά και Διεθνείς
25 ευρώ / μήνα

Εννοείται πως επέμενε 20 λεπτά ότι υπάρχει κάλυψη VDSL για τον αριθμό μου και πως δεν έχω ενημερωθεί.
Ότι είναι μεγάλη ευκαιρία και να το προσθέσουμε με 10 ευρώ μόλις το μήνα.
Εννοείται πως κάλεσα ΟΤΕ και δεν υπάρχει ακόμη πρόβλεψη για το επόμενο τρίμηνο  :Whistle:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Η συμβουλή του "Ρώτα το γείτονά σου" είναι η καλύτερη.
> *Μπορεί κανείς να μου πει πού θα βρω γείτονα που έχει ανάλογες απαιτήσεις από τη γραμμή του;*
> Δυστυχώς, οι συνήθεις απαιτήσεις είναι σερφάρισμα και κανένα βίντεο στο youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...


Δώσε διεύθυνση να σου πούμε.
Να σημειώσω ότι στην Νέα Σμύρνη, ότι πληροφορία θέλουμε, ρωτάμε τους πάνθηρες. Ακόμα κι αν δεν ξέρουνε, ρωτάνε και τους σέβονται όλοι.

----------


## marimo

Καλό το τιπ με τους πάνθηρες. 
Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.

----------


## tsioy

Ποια από τις  εταιρείες σταθερης δίνει τηλέφωνό μέσω voip και, συνεπώς, για να έχουμε συσκευές σε όλες τις πρίζες του σπιτιού θα πρέπει να κάνουνε το κολπάκι που έχει αναφερθεί εδώ;
Είναι οι Cyta, HOL και ΟΤΕ*;

*=έχει αναφερθεί σε άλλο θέμα ότι  για τις νέες συνδέσεις, θα παρέχει τηλέφωνο μέσω voip.

----------


## nOiz

> Η συμβουλή του "Ρώτα το γείτονά σου" είναι η καλύτερη.
> Μπορεί κανείς να μου πει πού θα βρω γείτονα που έχει ανάλογες απαιτήσεις από τη γραμμή του;
> Δυστυχώς, οι συνήθεις απαιτήσεις είναι σερφάρισμα και κανένα βίντεο στο youtube.


Για ρίξε μια ματιά *εδώ* μήπως βοηθήσει να δεις τι παίζει γύρω γύρω

----------


## sakis.kom

> Ποια από τις  εταιρείες σταθερης δίνει τηλέφωνό μέσω voip και, συνεπώς, για να έχουμε συσκευές σε όλες τις πρίζες του σπιτιού θα πρέπει να κάνουνε το κολπάκι που έχει αναφερθεί εδώ;
> Είναι οι Cyta, HOL και ΟΤΕ*;
> 
> *=έχει αναφερθεί σε άλλο θέμα ότι  για τις νέες συνδέσεις, θα παρέχει τηλέφωνο μέσω voip.


Η HOL είναι αλλά όχι σε όλους. Είναι ανάλογα το αν το ζητήσεις ή ότι σου δώσουν?
Για την CYTA είναι το πιο βέβαιο, γι' αυτό και είχα κάνει τα χαρτιά μου προς αυτούς... άσχετα που μετά έκανα ακύρωση.

----------


## Havic

Λοιπόν έριξα μια ματιά να δω τι παίζει με χρεώσεις στα προγράμματα όπως είναι στα site τον εταιριών, δεν είναι όλες οι χρεώσεις υπάρχουν κι άλλες π.χ. Άσκοπη μετάβαση τεχνικού, αν μου έχει ξεφύγει κάποια βασική να το πείτε.

WIND Double Play


*Spoiler:*





20€ 12μήνες και 25€ τους άλλους 12 δλδ 22.5€ ανά μήνα 24μηνο

Internet έως 24 Mbps
Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις
Δωρεάν 300’/μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά (μετά 0,1710 €/λεπτό)
Δωρεάν 120’ προς σταθερά και κινητά στο F2G καρτοκινητό σου και δωρεάν 1GB Mobile Broadband κάθε μήνα

Κρυφές χρεώσεις
Tέλος Ενεργοποίησης 35.00 €
Υποστήριξη εξοπλισμού WIND (εφάπαξ) 19,90 € (δεν έχει δωρεάν εξοπλισμό)
Λογαριασμός Ηλεκτρονικού Ταχυδρομείου 1.99 €/μήνα
13800 -Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών  0.25 € Χρέωση ανά κλήση
Τέλος Απενεργοποίησης σε Περίπτωση Προσωρινής  Φραγής Υπηρεσιών (λόγω οφειλών) 5.17 €
αλλαγή προγράμματος ενεργοποιώντας πρόσθετη υπηρεσία 3.00 €
Σε περίπτωση ενεργοποίησης σε νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή ή μεταφορά ενεργής γραμμής σε νέα διεύθυνση, το κόστος είναι 75€




hol  

*Spoiler:*





double play GR + 300  23€  24μηνο
Internet έως24 Mbps
Απεριόριστα σταθερά Ελλάδος
300' προς κινητά Ελλάδος

hol double-play ευέλικτο 300΄ 20€  24μηνο
Internet έως24 Mbps
300’ προς σταθερά & κινητά Ελλάδος


Τεχνική Υποστήριξη 13844 (χωρίς χρέωση)
ecare@hol.gr

Κρυφές χρεώσεις
Τέλος ενεργοποίησης(εφάπαξ)35,90 €
Από τις 30/06 το hol email μεταφέρθηκε από το Windows Live mail
Κλήσεις προς εθνικά σταθερά και κινητά εκτος χρόνου 0,0493 €/ λεπτό, προς σταθερά  &  0,21€/ λεπτό, προς κινητά
Τιμή πώλησης Τηλεπικοινωνιακού Εξοπλισμού modem/router (ADSL2+) 19,90 € εφάπαξ
Επιπρόσθετο τέλος διακοπής σε περίπτωση “μη επιστροφής” χρησιδανεισμένου εξοπλισμού όταν διακόπτεται η υπηρεσία adsl internet 59,90 € εφάπαξ
Τέλος αλλαγής προγράμματος 12,00 € εφάπαξ
Τέλος Επανασύνδεσης σε περίπτωση προσωρινής διακοπής υπηρεσιών λόγω οφειλών 6,00 € εφάπαξ
Τέλος ανανέωσης συμβολαίου 3,00 € εφάπαξ





Forthnet

*Spoiler:*





Forthnet 2play Απεριόριστα 24,90€ 18μηνο (0χι 24μηνο)
Κλήσεις προς κινητά 12 ώρες Δωρεάν
Απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς σταθερά
ADSL2+ Wi-Fi Router Δωρεάν
50SMS/μήνα προς κινητά από PC ή tablet Δωρεάν
Τεχνική Υποστήριξη 13831 (χωρίς χρέωση_

Κλήσεις προς όλα τα κινητά 0,0299€/λεπτό
Τέλος ενεργοποίησης υφιστάμενης τηλεφωνικής γραμμής 34,90€εφάπαξ
Τέλος μετατροπής υπηρεσίας(ισχύει για υποβάθμιση) 69,90€εφάπαξ
Μετά τα 50 δωρεάν sms 0,082€/sms

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Η συμβουλή του "Ρώτα το γείτονά σου" είναι η καλύτερη.
> Μπορεί κανείς να μου πει πού θα βρω γείτονα που έχει ανάλογες απαιτήσεις από τη γραμμή του;
> Δυστυχώς, οι συνήθεις απαιτήσεις είναι σερφάρισμα και κανένα βίντεο στο youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...


αγαπητε φιλε μου

η συνδεση με το διαδικτυο (ADSL/VDSL) παει αναλογα με τις απαιτησεις του καθε χρηστη και τις αναγκες του

για αυτο ειπα εξ αρχης ολα ειναι θεμα γραμμης (που εχει) και οχι του παροχου

για αυτο ειπα επισης να μην παρει μετρητοις τι λεμε εμεις εδω για την γραμμη μας η τον παροχο μας αλλα να κοιταξει τι γραμμη εχει η κατοικια του και ποιος παροχος δινει το καλυτερο για αυτη

εγω π.χ εδω στην αθηνα-παγκρατι ειμαι ευχαριστημενος με τον ΟΤΕ (τον οποιο δεν αλλαζω)  , καποιος αλλος στην ιδια περιοχη / διαφορετικη κατοικια ειναι ευχαριστημενος με την FORTHNET , καποιος αλλος στην ιδια περιοχη / διαφορετικη κατοικια ειναι ευχαριστημενος με την HOL/VODAFONE.

κτλ

----------


## marimo

Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχει και ο ΟΤΕ με 35.90

----------


## dreamer25

> Λοιπόν έριξα μια ματιά να δω τι παίζει με χρεώσεις στα προγράμματα όπως είναι στα site τον εταιριών, δεν είναι όλες οι χρεώσεις υπάρχουν κι άλλες π.χ. Άσκοπη μετάβαση τεχνικού, αν μου έχει ξεφύγει κάποια βασική να το πείτε.
> 
> WIND Double Play
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ελεγα για hol ευελικτο 300 στα 20 Ε γιατι δε πολυχρησιμοποιω το σταθερο αλλα αν τα ξεπερασουμε τα λεπτα μετα τσουζουν οι χρεωσεις προς σταθερα και κινιτα.
0,0493 €/ λεπτό, προς σταθερά  &  0,21€/ λεπτό, προς κινητά στη hol ενω στη on ηταν  Κλήσεις προς Εθνικά Σταθερά 	€ 0,0289/ λεπτό και Κλήσεις προς Εθνικά Κινητά 	€ 0,0865/ λεπτό

----------


## dimigar

Αυτό το Λογαριασμός Ηλεκτρονικού Ταχυδρομείου 1.99 €/μήνα στη wind τι φρούτο είναι πάλι. Αμάν, πάνε να βγάλουν από τη μύγα ξύγκι.
Αχ βρε ΟΝ θα σε θυμόμαστε ....
Ακόμα απορώ γιατί φαλίρησε.'Ολοι έπρεπε να είμαστε εκεί. Οι άλλοι μου φαίνονται όλοι απατεώνες...

----------


## yiannis010

> Αυτό το Λογαριασμός Ηλεκτρονικού Ταχυδρομείου 1.99 €/μήνα στη wind τι φρούτο είναι πάλι. Αμάν, πάνε να βγάλουν από τη μύγα ξύγκι.
> Αχ βρε ΟΝ θα σε θυμόμαστε ....
> Ακόμα απορώ γιατί φαλίρησε.'Ολοι έπρεπε να είμαστε εκεί. Οι άλλοι μου φαίνονται όλοι απατεώνες...


καλύτερα ρώτα πρώτα ποιός την ήξερε...

----------


## tsioy

> Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχει και ο ΟΤΕ με 35.90


Aν αναφέρεσαι στο συνηθισμένο πακέτο (απεριόριστα τηλέφωνα με 24 Mbps internet), έχει online προσφορά στα €30 +30' κινητά.

----------


## dimigar

Πολύ τσιγγούνης ο ΟΤΕ..

----------


## marimo

Νομίζω ότι με 30.90 είναι 4(!) Mbps

------------------
Άκυρο. Όντως έχει -20% στα πακέτα.

- - - Updated - - -

Ερώτηση: 
Υπάρχουν πλέον πακέτα με 12μηνη παραμονή;

----------


## Homer1988

Όσοι σκεφτόσαστε να πάτε forthnet, ξανασκεφείτε το... Είναι η επόμενη...

----------


## Havic

_Το θέμα είναι ότι οι άλλες δυο είναι γτπ, η μεν wind σε χρεώνει 0.25€ για δηλώσεις τεχνικά προβλήματα που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι δικια της υπαιτιότητα_ και δε HoL σε χρεώνει 3€ επειδή αποφάσισες να ανανεώσεις το συμβόλαιο σου και να παραμείνεις πελάτης της, αμελητέα ποσά σίγουρα αλλά αφήνουν πολύ άσχημες εντυπώσεις... Aka φραγκοφονίαδες.

Τεσπα αν κάνει καμία εταιρία καμία σοβαρή προσφορά για τους συνδρομητές της On τότε βλέπουμε.

----------


## sdeft

> Το θέμα είναι ότι οι άλλες δυο είναι γτπ, η μεν wind σε χρεώνει 0.25€ για δηλώσεις τεχνικά προβλήματα που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι δικια της υπαιτιότητα και δε HoL σε χρεώνει 3€ επειδή αποφάσισες να ανανεώσεις το συμβόλαιο σου και να παραμείνεις πελάτης της, αμελητέα ποσά σίγουρα αλλά αφήνουν πολύ άσχημες εντυπώσεις... Aka φραγκοφονίαδες.
> 
> Τεσπα αν κάνει καμία εταιρία καμία σοβαρή προσφορά για τους συνδρομητές της On τότε βλέπουμε.


στην WIND υπαρχει το 1212 για βλαβες που ειναι δωρεαν.

----------


## Havic

u are right... fail is fail...

----------


## Hetfield

> Όσοι σκεφτόσαστε να πάτε forthnet, ξανασκεφείτε το... Είναι η επόμενη...


Ενω η WIND και η HOL ειναι σε καλυτερη μοιρα, πηγαιντε με κλειστα τα ματια  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## sakels

Η on ειχε 25.000 συνδρομες και εκλεισε η forthnet εχει 1.100.000. Δεν εινα δυνατο απλα να κλεισει, το πολυ να πουληθει σε αλλους ιδιοκτητες

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν ξερω για την FORTHNET/NOVA = παιζει το σεναριο

δεν ξερω για την WIND = παιζει το σεναριο

για την HOL/VODAFONE το βλεπω παντως δυσκολο να κλεισει οπως και ο ΟΤΕ/DT.

----------


## al3x1k0

> Καταρχήν το 20€ για 2 χρόνια της WIND που σου είπαν τηλεφωνικά  είναι απάτη.
> Δες τα χαρτιά και θα δεις οτι το 2ο χρόνο είναι 25 (εκτος αν κάνεις συνδεση wind ή πάς με πιστωτική με πάγια εντολή = πληρώνεται αυτόματα)
> Αν ακυρώσεις την αυτόματη πληρωμή καταργείται και η προσφορα και δεν ξέρω αν πάει απλά 25 ή στα 45€(αν θυμαμαι καλά) που υποτιθεται οτι 
> ειναι η αρχική τιμη.
> 
> Επίσης επιβεβαίωσε τα μηδενικά τελη ενεργοποίησης μήπως κι εκει παίζει απατεωνιά.
> 
> Εγω όταν βλέπω απατεώνες φεύγω μακρυά ακόμη κι αν φαίνονται οι πιο φθηνοί θα βρουν το τρόπο να στην κάνουν
> και να είναι πιο ακριβοι και τα νεύρα τσαταλια





> Υποχρεωτικό Κουριερ με έξοδα του πελάτη ?!?!?!!!!!
> 
> ΕΛΕΟΣ με αυτη τη wind , τι κρυφές χρεώσεις σκαρφίζεται.
> 
> Κάπου είχα διαβάσει οτι χρεώνουν και τέλος χρησιμοποιήσης καταστήματος αν πάς στο κατάστημα για αλλαγές
> Αν ισχύει κι αυτό είναι για @%#$#@#% οι τυποι
> 
> Πάντως σε προσφορές που μου έλεγαν τηλεφωνικά όταν τους έλεγα να μου τα στειλουν με e-mail πριν το συμβόλαιο
> μου έλεγαν οτι είναι αδύνατο....


Για να μην πω ότι παραπληροφορείς θα πω ότι δεν πέτυχες καλό πωλητή. Εγώ έλαβα κανονικά την προσφορά όπως και το συμβόλαιο με mail και η τιμή είναι 20€ και για τα 2 χρόνια (+10€ για μένα λόγω vdsl).

----------


## tsioy

> Για να μην πω ότι παραπληροφορείς θα πω ότι δεν πέτυχες καλό πωλητή. Εγώ έλαβα κανονικά την προσφορά όπως και το συμβόλαιο με mail και η τιμή είναι 20€ και για τα 2 χρόνια (+10€ για μένα λόγω vdsl).


Δε ξέρω για τον κούριερ, αλλά το πρώτο post του nkar είναι σωστό, ως προς τον 2ο χρόνο. Δες εδώ, στα ψιλά γράμματα κάτω από το πλαίσιο.
Μήπως πέτυχες εσύ καλό πωλητή; :Whistle:

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Όσοι σκεφτόσαστε να πάτε forthnet, ξανασκεφείτε το... Είναι η επόμενη...


Καλά άμα πτωχεύσει και η forthnet χαιρετίσματα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ενω η WIND και η HOL ειναι σε καλυτερη μοιρα, πηγαιντε με κλειστα τα ματια


Πες μας κατα την γνώμη σου που να πάμε δηλαδή, ή μήπως να είμαστε χωρίς internet για να ηρεμήσουμε.

----------


## yiannis010

> Για να μην πω ότι παραπληροφορείς θα πω ότι δεν πέτυχες καλό πωλητή. Εγώ έλαβα κανονικά την προσφορά όπως και το συμβόλαιο με mail και η τιμή είναι 20€ και για τα 2 χρόνια (+10€ για μένα λόγω vdsl).


μαλλον έχεις δικιο.γνωστος μουπηρε ακριβως την ιδια προσφορα για φορητοτητα απο οτε σε wind.σε συζητηση που ειχα μαζι του τον διαβεβαιωσαν πως και τον δευτερο χρονο ειναι 20 ευρω (δεν χρειαζεται παγεια εντολη για πληρωμη μεσω τραπεζης) + 2 ωρες σε καποιο καρτοκινητο.τα τελη φορητοτητας απο 35 του ειπαν 15.....τωρα τί να πω...λες να του την φέρουν;θα δειξει η ιστορια....

----------


## Hetfield

> Καλά άμα πτωχεύσει και η forthnet χαιρετίσματα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Πες μας κατα την γνώμη σου που να πάμε δηλαδή, ή μήπως να είμαστε χωρίς internet για να ηρεμήσουμε.


Αμα ηταν οι συνδρομητες επιλεγαν παροχο αναλογα με τους ισολογισμους των εταιριων, ολοι θα ημασταν στον ΟΤΕ

- - - Updated - - -




> Για να μην πω ότι παραπληροφορείς θα πω ότι δεν πέτυχες καλό πωλητή. Εγώ έλαβα κανονικά την προσφορά όπως και το συμβόλαιο με mail και η τιμή είναι 20€ και για τα 2 χρόνια (+10€ για μένα λόγω vdsl).


Υπαρχει το ενδεχομενο να μην παραπληροφορει κανεις απο τους 2 σας.
Δεν δινουν παντα ολοι οι πωλητες (outsource εξωτερικοι συνεργατες) τις ιδιες προσφορες.

Απλα να ελεγχετε πολυ καλα τι υπογραφετε.

----------


## Atheros

> Καλά άμα πτωχεύσει και η forthnet χαιρετίσματα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Πες μας κατα την γνώμη σου που να πάμε δηλαδή, ή μήπως να είμαστε χωρίς internet για να ηρεμήσουμε.


Ελάτε στη CYTA χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. πολύ καλή ποιότητα υπηρεσίας,καινοτομίες,καθαρός ήχος στο τηλέφωνο και τιμή αξιοπρεπέστατη χωρίς ψιλά γράμματα παγίδες.Μήν το σκέφτεστε! :One thumb up:

----------


## mpapouts

θα υπάρξουν προτάσεις από την on ή θα είμαστε κάθε άνθρωπος για τον εαυτό του;

----------


## dreamer25

Στη cyta ισχυει οτι για να κανεις κλησεις απο το τηλεφωνο θα πρεπει να ειναι και ανοιχτο το modem υποχρεωτικα?Εντελως ακυρο μου κανει...

----------


## Hetfield

> Στη cyta ισχυει οτι για να κανεις κλησεις απο το τηλεφωνο θα πρεπει να ειναι και ανοιχτο το modem υποχρεωτικα?Εντελως ακυρο μου κανει...


Ναι, αλλα το μοντεμ παντα ειναι ανοιχτο οπως και να 'χει. Το να το κλεινεις δεν εχει και καποιο νοημα

----------


## dreamer25

Οχι εγω δεν το εχω παντα ανοιχτο.Σε περιπτωση που δεν μας κανουν δωρο το modem στη hol (σεπεριπτωση που παω τλκ εκει) εκει),το pirelli αν δεν ζητηθει πλεον πισω μπορω να το χρησιμοποιησω στη hol?

----------


## Z€r0

Κρίμα που κλείνει η ON Telecoms.

Καλό κουράγιο στους εργαζόμενους που θα προστεθούν στο μεγαλύτερο δυστυχώς κομμάτι του ενεργού δυναμικού αυτής της χώρας το οποίο είναι άνεργο. Μακάρι να μην χάσουν και τα δεδουλευμένα που τους χρωστάνε.

Το MyON της ON Telecoms ήταν από... άλλη χώρα, πραγματικά λειτουργικό, εύχρηστο και με λειτουργείες προς τον τελικό χρήστη που δεν πρόκειται να ξαναδούμε ποτέ από άλλον πάροχο internet στην Ελλάδα. Η τεχνική της τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση δεν είχε καθόλου αναμονή και η αντιμετώπιση σε περίπτωση προβλημάτων πολύ ικανοποιητική. Η απόδοση του internet ήταν άψογη, π.χ. video στο Youtube έκαναν stream κανονικά όταν σε άλλους παρόχους ήσουν συνέχεια στο pause και τα προβλήματα με αργή απόκριση πολύ πιο σπάνια από άλλους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους. Τα pings ήταν ικανοποιητικά τις περισσότερες φορές. Η τηλεφωνία της ήταν αποδεκτή, είχε μερικά προβλήματα παλιότερα με διακοπές κατά διαστήματα. Τα ρούτερ που έδινε δεν ήταν και τόσο καλά συγκριτικά και ήταν καρακλειδωμένα όπως συμβαίνει και με τους περισσότερους παρόχους πλέον όπου μερικοί δεν παρέχουν ούτε δωρεάν ρούτερ με χρησιδανεισμό(κάτι που ίσως είναι και θετικό σε μερικές περιπτώσεις).

Πάντως με τον ΟΤΕ να της έχει μπλοκάρει τις αιτήσεις για νέες συνδρομές για πάνω από ένα χρόνο και πολύ περισσότερο με πάνω από 6 μήνες να μην μπορεί να δηλώσει και βλάβες στον ΟΤΕ και που άντεξε τόσο καιρό ανοικτή με αυτά τα προβλήματα ήταν ένα μικρό θαύμα.

Τώρα με τους συνδρομητές της να δούμε τι θα γίνει; Πού πάμε; Όλες οι εταιρείες χάλια είναι. Πια είναι η λιγότερο χάλια; Και δεν μιλάω για οικονομικά στοιχεία αλλά για απόδοση τιμής ως προς την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών.

Αυτό με τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα είναι τσάμπα κατάντια! Γιατί δεν βάζουν οι πάροχοι έστω και για συγκεκριμένο αριθμό αιτήσεων ότι καλύτερο μπορούν(ή θέλουν να μπορούν) διαθέσιμο πάνω στα site τους αντί να το δίνουν μέσω τρίτων; Τώρα πρέπει να καθόμαστε να περιμένουμε τηλεφωνικές προσφορές από κάθε κακοπληρωμένο υπάλληλο που γύρευε τί τραβάει και εκεί μέσα, μπας και γλιτώσουμε έστω τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης και να κάνουμε και τον έλεγχο μετά εάν αυτά που μας πουλάνε οι εκπρόσωποι τους είναι τα συμφωνηθέντα και στα συμβόλαια.

Για την ώρα βάση τιμών στα site τέλος ενεργοποίησης σε ενεργές γραμμές δεν έχουν μόνο η Cyta με το πρόγραμμα της στα 23€ το μήνα να είναι πολύ καλό εάν και με 2ετές συμβόλαιο αλλά προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να την προτιμήσω λόγω VOIP κυρίως γιατί θέλω να έχω δικό μου router πάνω(όσοι δεν έχουν ανάλογο θέμα την θεωρώ καλή επιλογή) και ο πανάκριβος ΟΤΕ που ακόμα και με -20% σε προσφορές του σε 2ετή και αυτός συμβόλαια δεν συμφέρει και θέλει στα περισσότερα προγράμματα του επιπλέον χρέωση για αναγνώριση κλήσεων.

Vodafone - HOL δεν θέλω να "συμμετέχω", ίσως συμφέρει όσους έχουν και σύνδεση κινητού vodafone από άποψη τιμής.

Είμαι μεταξύ Wind λόγω χαμηλότερου κόστους και Forthnet.

Wind εάν ισχύει η προσφορά από τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα για 20€ τον μήνα και για τα δύο χρόνια του συμβολαίου με δώρο τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης είναι ίσως η πιο συμφέρων οικονομικά προσφορά. Έχει κανείς link με το συμβόλαιο; Να ξέρουμε που να κοιτάξουμε ότι αναφέρεται η μεταβολή τον δεύτερο χρόνο(τα ψιλά γράμματα τα βλέπω online για 25€ τον δεύτερο χρόνο σε μη συνδρομητές κινητής Wind), μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει πού περίπου αναφέρεται στο συμβόλαιο, σελίδα ή παράγραφο και πού αναφέρεται το κόστος ενεργοποίησης; Επίσης τα 120' λεπτά αντί για F2G έχει καταφέρει κανείς να τα βάλει σε καρτοκινητό Q;
Η τηλεφωνική τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση της Wind έχει μεγάλο χρόνο αναμονής αντίστοιχο της Forthnet;

Forthnet θα πήγαινα εάν είχε μειώσει τον χρόνο αναμονής στην τηλεφωνική τεχνική της εξυπηρέτηση, αλλά εάν δεν κάνω λάθος ακόμα στην καλύτερη κανένα τέταρτο στο ακουστικό; Και εάν είχε κάποιο πρόγραμμα με λιγότερο χρόνο σε κινητά με χαμηλότερη τιμή από το πρόγραμμα της στα 24,90€ το μήνα για 18μηνο.

----------


## panoc

Μια χαρά μπαίνουν και σε  Q τα 120 λεπτά αρκεί να επιμηνεις λίγο. Το έχω κάνει σε τρεις συνδέσεις και τρία καρτοκινητα Q.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Για την ώρα βάση τιμών στα site τέλος ενεργοποίησης σε ενεργές γραμμές δεν έχουν μόνο η Cyta με το πρόγραμμα της στα 23€ το μήνα να είναι πολύ καλό εάν και με 2ετές συμβόλαιο αλλά προσωπικά δεν μπορώ να την προτιμήσω λόγω VOIP κυρίως γιατί θέλω να έχω δικό μου router πάνω(όσοι δεν έχουν ανάλογο θέμα την θεωρώ καλή επιλογή)
> 
> Είμαι μεταξύ Wind λόγω χαμηλότερου κόστους και Forthnet.


Καλησπέρα φίλε. Μπορείς να έχεις δικό σου router πάνω, απλά θα το βάλεις σε bridge mode για να έχεις τηλεφωνία από το ρούτερ της Cyta. Είναι περίπου πέντε λεπτά διαδικασία, εδώ είμαστε να βοηθήσουμε σε κάθε περίπτωση. Χωρίς πλάκα, αν το πρόβλημά σου είναι αυτό, μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου, λύνεται πανεύκολα.
Wind γνώμη μου μακριά.

----------


## Z€r0

> Μια χαρά μπαίνουν και σε  Q τα 120 λεπτά αρκεί να επιμηνεις λίγο. Το έχω κάνει σε τρεις συνδέσεις και τρία καρτοκινητα Q.


Καλό αυτό και με βήμα χρέωσης ανά δευτερόλεπτο; Από τηλεφωνική τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση έχεις εμπειρία; Έχουν μεγάλη αναμονή; Γιατί λόγω προβληματικής περιοχής δυστυχώς όπου και να πάω θα μου χρειαστεί.


> Καλησπέρα φίλε. Μπορείς να έχεις δικό σου router πάνω, απλά θα το βάλεις σε bridge mode για να έχεις τηλεφωνία από το ρούτερ της Cyta. Είναι περίπου πέντε λεπτά διαδικασία, εδώ είμαστε να βοηθήσουμε σε κάθε περίπτωση. Χωρίς πλάκα, αν το πρόβλημά σου είναι αυτό, μην το σκέφτεσαι καθόλου, λύνεται πανεύκολα.
> Wind γνώμη μου μακριά.


Το ξέρω αλλά γενικότερα δεν θα ήθελα να μπλέξω και συν της άλλης φοβάμαι μην έχω πρόβλημα και με την επιστροφή της φωνής στις υπόλοιπες τηλεφωνικές πρίζες. Έχω ήδη βρεί απαντήσεις σε όλα, απλά δεν θα ήθελα να ρισκάρω έστω και μια μικρή πιθανότητα προβλήματος με 2 ετή συμβόλαιο να τρέχει.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> .Το ξέρω αλλά γενικότερα δεν θα ήθελα να μπλέξω και συν της άλλης φοβάμαι μην έχω πρόβλημα και με την επιστροφή της φωνής στις υπόλοιπες τηλεφωνικές πρίζες. Έχω ήδη βρεί απαντήσεις σε όλα, απλά δεν θα ήθελα να ρισκάρω έστω και μια μικρή πιθανότητα προβλήματος με 2 ετή συμβόλαιο να τρέχει.


Ok, it's your choice. Απλά είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος πρώην πελάτης Cyta, και σου μεταφέρω την πείρα μου, που προφανώς δεν είναι και η απόλυτη συμπαντική αλήθεια. Με την επιστροφή σήματος δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα, και υπάρχει και τρόπος να την κάνεις χωρίς καμία μετατροπή στην καλωδίωση.

----------


## dimangelid

> Ερώτηση: 
> Υπάρχουν πλέον πακέτα με 12μηνη παραμονή;


Ναι, τουλάχιστον στην HOL, τον ΟΤΕ και την Cyta που έχω ψάξει πρόσφατα. Στην HOL βλέποντας την λίστα με τα πακέτα έχει σε κάθε ένα την επιλογή για 12μηνο/24μηνο και βλέπεις την αντίστοιχη τιμή. Στον ΟΤΕ ή παίρνεις το 13888 και σου λένε από εκεί τιμές για 12μηνο ή στο site του πας *Βοήθεια & Υποστήριξη/Τιμοκατάλογοι* και κατεβάζεις τον τιμοκατάλογο  *Οικονομικά Προγράμματα* . Στην Cyta σου λέει τις τιμές κατά την διάρκεια της online αίτησης, αμέσως μετά τον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας.

----------


## nkar

H CYTA ποιο Modem δινει?

----------


## panoc

> Καλό αυτό και με βήμα χρέωσης ανά δευτερόλεπτο; Από τηλεφωνική τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση έχεις εμπειρία; Έχουν μεγάλη αναμονή; Γιατί λόγω προβληματικής περιοχής δυστυχώς όπου και να πάω θα μου χρειαστεί..


Οχι καλο, φανταστικο ειναι. Βεβαια τα δωρεαν 120 ειναι με βημα 3 λεπτων. Αλλά οταν χρειαστει βαζω το πακετο με τα 3 ευρω 100 λεπτα προς ολους, που ειναι κανονικα με βημα ανα δεττερολεπτο.
Το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο απο τοτε που αρχισαμε να πληρωνουμε τη κληση 0.25Ε θα ελεγα οτι εχει βελτιωθει πολυ, τις περισσοτερες φορες δε χρειαστηκε να περιμενω πανω απο 1-2 λεπτα.

----------


## johnny_s23b

Ρώτησα σήμερα στην τεχνική υποστήριξη αν θα πρέπει να αλλάξω εταιρεία μέσα σε ένα μήνα(είμαι στη vivodi), αλλά δεν είχαν ενημέρωση. Μου είπε ο υπάλληλος ότι αν γίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα ειδοποιηθούμε.

----------


## aroutis

> Ok, it's your choice. Απλά είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος πρώην πελάτης Cyta, και σου μεταφέρω την πείρα μου, που προφανώς δεν είναι και η απόλυτη συμπαντική αλήθεια. Με την επιστροφή σήματος δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα, και υπάρχει και τρόπος να την κάνεις χωρίς καμία μετατροπή στην καλωδίωση.


Επειδή τη CYTA την σκεφτομαι, το router που δίνουν, επιτρέπει απο τη πλευρά του χρήστη παραμετροποίηση (access list για παράδειγμα για το ποιός έχει πρόσβαση στο wifi και τέτοια πράγματα ; )

----------


## Hetfield

> Επειδή τη CYTA την σκεφτομαι, το router που δίνουν, επιτρέπει απο τη πλευρά του χρήστη παραμετροποίηση (access list για παράδειγμα για το ποιός έχει πρόσβαση στο wifi και τέτοια πράγματα ; )


Οχι.
Μονο στα παλια thomson με τις διπλες θυρες VoIP μπορεις να ξεκλειδωσεις καποια χαρακτηριστικα στο Web Interface και πληρη προσβαση στο Command Line Interface.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Επειδή τη CYTA την σκεφτομαι, το router που δίνουν, επιτρέπει απο τη πλευρά του χρήστη παραμετροποίηση (access list για παράδειγμα για το ποιός έχει πρόσβαση στο wifi και τέτοια πράγματα ; )


Ναι μέσω MAC filtering. Εχε υπόψην σου πως ΟΛΑ τα ρούτερ πλέον το παρέχουν αυτό ως δυνατότητα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οχι.
> Μονο στα παλια thomson με τις διπλες θυρες VoIP μπορεις να ξεκλειδωσεις καποια χαρακτηριστικα στο Web Interface και πληρη προσβαση στο Command Line Interface.


Φίλε Hetfield νομίζω πως ο Aroutis αναφέρεται σε mac filtering για το ποιος θα μπορεί να μπαίνει στο wifi κλπ. Επίσης εδώ και μερικούς μήνες δε δίνουν τα tg782 πλέον. Μόνο τα adb και ZTE. Παρεμπιπτόντως, όποιος πάει προς cyta να ζητήσει να του δώσουν το ZTE H201L. Απίστευτα πιο σταθερό από το adb.

----------


## EnDLess

Αλήθεια,

ποιος είναι ο πιο "μπουκωμένος" πάροχος? έχουμε εικόνα συνδρομητές + συνδεση με έξω??? στο grix η forthnet εξακολουθεί να είναι συνδεδεμένη μόνο με οτε??? δίνει καμία static τζάμπα όπως η on???

----------


## Hetfield

> Αλήθεια,
> 
> ποιος είναι ο πιο "μπουκωμένος" πάροχος? έχουμε εικόνα συνδρομητές + συνδεση με έξω??? στο grix η forthnet εξακολουθεί να είναι συνδεδεμένη μόνο με οτε??? δίνει καμία static τζάμπα όπως η on???


Η Forthnet εχει ιδιωτικα peerings με HOL και Cyta. Για WIND δεν ξερω.
Πολυ καλη διασυνδεση με εξωτερικο εχει ο ΟΤΕ και η Forthnet. Αρκετα καλη εχει και η Cyta με HOL.

----------


## limplixos

Λοιπόν, επειδή με έχουν τρελάνει στα τηλέφωνα τα όρνια, ακούγοντας αμίμητες ατάκες τύπου "_Το ξέρετε πως η εταιρία σας έχει κλείσει;_" , παίρνοντας από μένα μια απάντηση "_Καλά, και τότε πως μιλάμε;_" αναγκάζοντας τους να κάνουν μια ωραιότατη τούμπα, θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω μόνο 1 πράγμα που με καίει. Εγώ αν φύγω τώρα, θα πρέπει να πληρώσω τη ρήτρα που έχω υπογράψει στην On, αφού το συμβόλαιο μου δεν έχει λήξει ακόμη (μένει ακόμη μισός χρόνος); Ή δεν είμαι πια υποχρεωμένος. H wind μου λέει πως δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος (όχι που θα μου έλεγε κάτι διαφορετικό) , η On (ντράπηκα λίγο να τους καλέσω , "_Να σας ρωτήσω, τώρα που θα κλείσετε και θα απολυθείτε, κτλ..._") μου λέει πως δεν έχει βγει κάποια επίσημη ανακοίνωση, οπότε ναι είμαι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσω τα 70-80 ευρώ, όσα είναι τέλος πάντων. Τι γνώμη (ή εμπειρία αν έχει κάνει κάποιος ήδη αίτηση φορητότητας) έχετε; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την απάντησή σας.

----------


## Hetfield

> Λοιπόν, επειδή με έχουν τρελάνει στα τηλέφωνα τα όρνια, ακούγοντας αμίμητες ατάκες τύπου "_Το ξέρετε πως η εταιρία σας έχει κλείσει;_" , παίρνοντας από μένα μια απάντηση "_Καλά, και τότε πως μιλάμε;_" αναγκάζοντας τους να κάνουν μια ωραιότατη τούμπα, θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω μόνο 1 πράγμα που με καίει. Εγώ αν φύγω τώρα, θα πρέπει να πληρώσω τη ρήτρα που έχω υπογράψει στην On, αφού το συμβόλαιο μου δεν έχει λήξει ακόμη (μένει ακόμη μισός χρόνος); Ή δεν είμαι πια υποχρεωμένος. H wind μου λέει πως δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος (όχι που θα μου έλεγε κάτι διαφορετικό) , η On (ντράπηκα λίγο να τους καλέσω , "_Να σας ρωτήσω, τώρα που θα κλείσετε και θα απολυθείτε, κτλ..._") μου λέει πως δεν έχει βγει κάποια επίσημη ανακοίνωση, οπότε ναι είμαι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσω τα 70-80 ευρώ, όσα είναι τέλος πάντων. Τι γνώμη (ή εμπειρία αν έχει κάνει κάποιος ήδη αίτηση φορητότητας) έχετε; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την απάντησή σας.


Σωστα στα λενε στην ON. Μεχρι στιγμης δεν υπαρχει καμια νεοτερη ενημερωση οτι η εταιρια θα σταματησει την λειτουργια της.
Αλλωστε οπως αναφερει και στο αρθρο, μια μικρη ελπιδα υπαρχει να σωθει η εταιρια (αν βρεθει επενδυτης), οποτε θα πρεπει να περιμενετε ενημερωση.

Αυτο που γινεται παντως με τις τηλεπωλησεις ειναι αθλιο. 
Θα επρεπε να ντρεπονται αυτοι που σε καλουν και σου αναφερουν με τετοιο θρασος αυτα τα πραγματα, καθως επισης κι αυτοι που τους δινουν τετοιες εντολες.

----------


## tsioy

Κάνε υπομονή 2-3 μέρες. Λογικά, θα βγάλει ανακοίνωση η On για το τί πρέπει να κάνουν οι πελάτες της...

----------


## limplixos

> Σωστα στα λενε στην ON. Μεχρι στιγμης δεν υπαρχει καμια νεοτερη ενημερωση οτι η εταιρια θα σταματησει την λειτουργια της.
> Αλλωστε οπως αναφερει και στο αρθρο, μια μικρη ελπιδα υπαρχει να σωθει η εταιρια (αν βρεθει επενδυτης), οποτε θα πρεπει να περιμενετε ενημερωση.
> 
> Αυτο που γινεται παντως με τις τηλεπωλησεις ειναι αθλιο. 
> Θα επρεπε να ντρεπονται αυτοι που σε καλουν και σου αναφερουν με τετοιο θρασος αυτα τα πραγματα, καθως επισης κι αυτοι που τους δινουν τετοιες εντολες.





> Κάνε υπομονή 2-3 μέρες. Λογικά, θα βγάλει ανακοίνωση η On για το τί πρέπει να κάνουν οι πελάτες της...


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Αυτό θα κάνω - υπομονή!

----------


## Havic

Πήρε ένας από cyta, το σηκώνει η μάνα μου και τις λέει “το ξέρετε ότι η on θα κλείσει και θα μείνετε χωρίς τηλέφωνο? Μετά για να ξανασυνδεθείτε θα πρέπει να πληρώσετε 600€!»

Ένα μπράβο στον υπάλληλο!

----------


## uncle_nontas

Ημαρτον.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ενω η WIND και η HOL ειναι σε καλυτερη μοιρα, πηγαιντε με κλειστα τα ματια


τουλάχιστον να checkάρουν αν η περιοχή τους έχει τα νέα KV του ΟΤΕ ή αν γίνονται έργα ή αν θα γίνουν έργα σύντομα...

είναι κρίμα να πάνε Forthnet και να έχουν "άθλιο" συγχρονισμό ενώ σε Wind/HOL/OTE θα έχουν καρφωτά 50...

----------


## Hetfield

> Πήρε ένας από cyta, το σηκώνει η μάνα μου και τις λέει “το ξέρετε ότι η on θα κλείσει και θα μείνετε χωρίς τηλέφωνο? Μετά για να ξανασυνδεθείτε θα πρέπει να πληρώσετε 600€!»
> 
> Ένα μπράβο στον υπάλληλο!


Εχεις μηπως το τηλεφωνο που σε καλεσαν;

----------


## Havic

> Εχεις μηπως το τηλεφωνο που σε καλεσαν;


Τα έχει παίξει η οθόνη στο τηλέφωνο και δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τίποτα.

----------


## sakis.kom

Έχει κανείς εύκαιρο κανένα τηλέφωνο από εξωτερικό συνεργάτη CYTA και HOL ?
Αλήθεια... τι σπαστικό αυτό με την επικοινωνία στην HOL. Πήρα τηλέφωνο και βγαίνει αυτόματη επικοινωνία και όχι υπάλληλος.

Η CYTA δίνει ότι δίνει και στο site.

Μίλησα με 2 εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες WIND και...

Πάγιο 20 ευρώ και για τα 2 χρόνια
+5 ευρώ για απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό
5 ώρες κινητά WIND/Q + 5 ώρες προς άλλα δίκτυα
Δωρεάν καρτοκινητό με 2 ώρες προς όλους, κάθε μήνα
Ο ένας: Ενεργοποίηση δωρεάν
Ο άλλος: Ενεργοποίηση 15 ευρώ
Νέος βρόγχος (για όποιον θέλει και δεύτερη ή καθαρά νέα γραμμή) 75 ευρώ
Δώρο ρούτερ
Το Tablet το έδιναν παλιότερα, τώρα δίνουν το ρούτερ
VDSL +10 ευρώ

----------


## dreamer25

> Λοιπόν, επειδή με έχουν τρελάνει στα τηλέφωνα τα όρνια, ακούγοντας αμίμητες ατάκες τύπου "_Το ξέρετε πως η εταιρία σας έχει κλείσει;_" , παίρνοντας από μένα μια απάντηση "_Καλά, και τότε πως μιλάμε;_" αναγκάζοντας τους να κάνουν μια ωραιότατη τούμπα, θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω μόνο 1 πράγμα που με καίει. Εγώ αν φύγω τώρα, θα πρέπει να πληρώσω τη ρήτρα που έχω υπογράψει στην On, αφού το συμβόλαιο μου δεν έχει λήξει ακόμη (μένει ακόμη μισός χρόνος); Ή δεν είμαι πια υποχρεωμένος. H wind μου λέει πως δεν είμαι υποχρεωμένος (όχι που θα μου έλεγε κάτι διαφορετικό) , η On (ντράπηκα λίγο να τους καλέσω , "_Να σας ρωτήσω, τώρα που θα κλείσετε και θα απολυθείτε, κτλ..._") μου λέει πως δεν έχει βγει κάποια επίσημη ανακοίνωση, οπότε ναι είμαι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσω τα 70-80 ευρώ, όσα είναι τέλος πάντων. Τι γνώμη (ή εμπειρία αν έχει κάνει κάποιος ήδη αίτηση φορητότητας) έχετε; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την απάντησή σας.


Επειδη και γω στην ιδια φαση με σενα ειμαι,προσφατα εκανα ανανεωση συμβολαιου,απευθυνθηκα στην ΕΕΤΤ την παρασκευη για να εχω μια σιγουρη και εγκυρη απαντηση.Ο ανθρωπος μου ανεφερε πως η αποφαση για κλεισιμο των υπηρεσιων της on εληφθη τη παρασκευη και πως αυτη τη βδομαδα θα γινει ενημερωση απο την on.Φανταζομαι ειναι θεμα κοινοποιησης της αποφασης προς την εταιρια.Μου ειπε οτι πλεον μπορω να καταγγειλω τη συμβαση με δικη τους υπαιτιοτητα απο τη στιγμη που παρθηκε αυτη η αποφαση αλλα δεν εχει νοημα αφου η on θα ειναι υποχρεωμενη να προβει σε ανακοινωσεις...

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχει κανείς εύκαιρο κανένα τηλέφωνο από εξωτερικό συνεργάτη CYTA και HOL ?
> Αλήθεια... τι σπαστικό αυτό με την επικοινωνία στην HOL. Πήρα τηλέφωνο και βγαίνει αυτόματη επικοινωνία και όχι υπάλληλος.
> 
> Η CYTA δίνει ότι δίνει και στο site.
> 
> Μίλησα με 2 εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες WIND και...
> 
> Πάγιο 20 ευρώ και για τα 2 χρόνια
> +5 ευρώ για απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό
> ...


20 ευρω και δωρεαν ενεργοποιηση και εξοπλισμος για 2 χρονια???Μηπως εχει κρυφες χρεωσεις που θα φανουν στη πορεια???Ειναι πολυ καλη προσφορα αλλα για τη wind διαβαζω διαφορα σχολια που με χουν μπερδεψει...

----------


## sakis.kom

Αυτά μου είπαν.

Ξέχασα, η δεύτερη κοπέλα που μου είπε για δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση, μου είπε πως υπάρχει χρέωση κούριερ 5 ευρώ.
Όταν είπα να γίνει αποστολή με email, είπε... αν δεχτώ άμεσα (τώρα δηλαδή) να κάνω το συμβόλαιο. Δεν επεκτάθηκα παραπάνω.

Την πρώτη δεν την ρώτησα για χρέωση κούριερ.

----------


## jap

"Ξέχασαν" Σάκη να σου πουν το bonus της ενεργοποίησης μιας νέας επί πληρωμή υπηρεσίας το μήνα και τις ενέργειες που πρέπει να κάνεις για να τις καταργείς.  :Evil:

----------


## sdeft

> Αυτά μου είπαν.
> 
> Ξέχασα, η δεύτερη κοπέλα που μου είπε για δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση, μου είπε πως υπάρχει χρέωση κούριερ 5 ευρώ.
> Όταν είπα να γίνει αποστολή με email, είπε... αν δεχτώ άμεσα (τώρα δηλαδή) να κάνω το συμβόλαιο. Δεν επεκτάθηκα παραπάνω.
> 
> Την πρώτη δεν την ρώτησα για χρέωση κούριερ.


να φανταστω οτι η μια ηταν η plegmanet, η αλλη ?

----------


## aroutis

> Ναι μέσω MAC filtering. Εχε υπόψην σου πως ΟΛΑ τα ρούτερ πλέον το παρέχουν αυτό ως δυνατότητα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Φίλε Hetfield νομίζω πως ο Aroutis αναφέρεται σε mac filtering για το ποιος θα μπορεί να μπαίνει στο wifi κλπ. Επίσης εδώ και μερικούς μήνες δε δίνουν τα tg782 πλέον. Μόνο τα adb και ZTE. Παρεμπιπτόντως, όποιος πάει προς cyta να ζητήσει να του δώσουν το ZTE H201L. Απίστευτα πιο σταθερό από το adb.


Ακριβώς αυτό εννοώ. MAC filtering στο δίκτυό μου, ACL κλπ κλπ

----------


## sakis.kom

> να φανταστω οτι η μια ηταν η plegmanet, η αλλη ?


Δεν ξέρω από που είναι. Τηλέφωνα έχω.

Επίσης ψάχνοντας μαθαίνεις, οι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες σου δίνουν καρτοκινητό με 2 ώρες ομιλίας προς όλους... αλλά... η WIND δίνει ΚΑΙ μία SIM με 1GB ίντερνετ κάθε μήνα.


Προσφορά σε 3ο τηλεφώνημα σε εξωτερικό συνεργάτη WIND 211-1086-XXX που δίνει...

Πάγιο 20 ευρώ και για τα 2 χρόνια
5 ώρες κινητά WIND/Q + 5 ώρες προς άλλα δίκτυα
+5 ευρώ για απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό ΑΛΛΑ αν βάλεις εξωτερικό σου μειώνουν τις ώρες προς κινητά σε σύνολο 5 ώρες και όχι 10
Δωρεάν καρτοκινητό με 2 ώρες προς όλους, κάθε μήνα
Ενεργοποίηση δωρεάν
Χωρίς χρέωση κούριερ
Νέος βρόγχος + Ρούτερ (για όποιον θέλει και δεύτερη ή καθαρά νέα γραμμή) 75 ευρώ
Νέος βρόγχος χωρίς Ρούτερ (για όποιον θέλει και δεύτερη ή καθαρά νέα γραμμή) 55 ευρώ
Δώρο ασύρματο τηλ. Sagem αντί του ρούτερ που λένε οι άλλοι. Λογικά θα γίνεται αν θες ρούτερ να σου το αλλάζουν με το Sagem
Αν αφαιρέσουμε το Sagem, παίρνουμε και την SIM με 1GB ίντερνετ κάθε μήνα.
VDSL +10 ευρώ

----------


## Chryssostomos

> Ποιος την έχασε την ντροπή για να την βρουν οι ανεκδιήγητοι της wind?


όχι ότι η wind δεν είναι της ντροπής,αλλά με την εξής σειρά πρώτη με πήρε η Cyta τέλη Μαρτίου,να μου πει ότι η On θα κλείσει μπλα μπλα μπλα.Ακολούθησε η Hol αρχές Απρίλη με το ίδιο πλάνο μπλα μπλα μπλα και τέλος η Wind που απλά έδινε το καλύτερο πακέτο.
Δεν υπάρχει καμία ντροπή απο κανέναν τους και χωρίς να θέλω να δικαιολογήσω κάποιον απο αυτούς,πιστεύω πως όλοι το ίδιο ακριβώς θα κάνουνε ξανά μόλις μυρίσει φρέσκο αίμα.

----------


## johnny_s23b

εμένα με τρόμαξαν τα τέλη διακοπής πριν τη λήξη του συμβολαίου. Στη wind μου είπαν 120 ευρώ ενώ για  cyta 120 για διετή συμβόλαιο και 70 για συμβόλαιο 1 έτος. (περίπου τόσα , δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς). Υπάρχει κανένας με φτηνότερα τέλη διακοπής συμβολαίου?

----------


## sakis.kom

Η VIVODI.  :Razz:  Κανένα συμβόλαιο μου δεν είχε ποτέ τέλη αποσύνδεσης, άσχετα τι είχαν οι μετέπειτα συνδρομητές.

----------


## marimo

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Dimangelid.
Για την ώρα κερδίζει στα 12μηνα η HOL μιας και έχει πολύ μικρή διαφορά με τους 24 μήνες.
Από φίλους και συναδέλφους βέβαια μου αναφέρονται χειρότερες ταχύτητες με εξωτερικό από ότι με Forthnet & OTE αλλά η διαφορά στην τιμή είναι θέμα.
Περιμένουμε και την επίσημη ανακοίνωση, μήπως βρεθεί κάτι.

Εννοείται ότι τώρα με καλούν τουλάχιστον 2 υπάλληλοι της Wind καθημερινά για προσφορές.

----------


## Chryssostomos

Εδώ παίρνουν εμένα ακόμα που έχω πάει ήδη στη Wind :P

----------


## marimo

Έχει διαφορά η παροχή VDSL από τη Forth?
Έχουν αλλάξει καμπίνες στην περιοχή αλλά δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κάτι. 
Αυτό βέβαια μπορεί να αλλάξει, οπότε καλό είναι να έχουμε κινηθεί κατάλληλα.

----------


## sdeft

> Δεν ξέρω από που είναι. Τηλέφωνα έχω.
> 
> Επίσης ψάχνοντας μαθαίνεις, οι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες σου δίνουν καρτοκινητό με 2 ώρες ομιλίας προς όλους... αλλά... η WIND δίνει ΚΑΙ μία SIM με 1GB ίντερνετ κάθε μήνα.
> 
> 
> Προσφορά σε 3ο τηλεφώνημα σε εξωτερικό συνεργάτη WIND 211-1086-XXX που δίνει...
> 
> Πάγιο 20 ευρώ και για τα 2 χρόνια
> 5 ώρες κινητά WIND/Q + 5 ώρες προς άλλα δίκτυα
> ...


δεν κανεις post τα τηλεφωνα για να ξερουμε...η τριτη προσφορα νομιζω ειναι η καλυτερη!

----------


## ThReSh

> Έχει διαφορά η παροχή VDSL από τη Forth?
> Έχουν αλλάξει καμπίνες στην περιοχή αλλά δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κάτι. 
> Αυτό βέβαια μπορεί να αλλάξει, οπότε καλό είναι να έχουμε κινηθεί κατάλληλα.


η Forthnet ΔΕΝ παρέχει VDSL από τις νέες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ (FTTC), μόνο από Α/Κ...

----------


## johnny_s23b

για το κόστος φορητότητας του αριθμού έχει ρωτήσει κανένας? γιατί ξέχασα να ρωτήσω. Μόνο στον ΟΤΕ ρώτησα και είναι ακριβό.35 αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## dimigar

> Λοιπόν, επειδή ..... Εγώ αν φύγω τώρα, θα πρέπει να πληρώσω τη ρήτρα που έχω υπογράψει στην On, αφού το συμβόλαιο μου δεν έχει λήξει ακόμη (μένει ακόμη μισός χρόνος); Ή δεν είμαι πια υποχρεωμένος. H wind μου λέει ..... Τι γνώμη (ή εμπειρία αν έχει κάνει κάποιος ήδη αίτηση φορητότητας) έχετε; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την απάντησή σας.


Ακριβώς αυτό το πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ. Είπα και στο υπάλληλο της Wind να ελθει αύριο ο κούριερ να υπογράψω, αλλά θέλω να περιμένω τι θα μας ανακοινώσει η On. Tι λέτε να κάνω; Να πω στη γυναίκα μου να του πει οτι λείπω εκτός Αθηνών και θα επιστρέψω το Σάββατο για να καθυστερίσω την υπογραφή;

----------


## jap

Επειδή ψάχνεστε και χωρίς να θέλω να προτείνω σε κανέναν τη forthnet, παίζει κι αυτό:

- Internet 24/1
- Απεριόριστα σταθερά
- 12 ώρες (720 λεπτά) προς κινητά
- 18μηνη δέσμευση
- Κόστος €24,90
- Δυνατότητα προσθήκης nova με + €5

Η προσφορά είναι στα 3 ευρώ από το στάνταρ πακέτο με τα ίδια + δώρο τα λεπτά προς κινητά

----------


## dimigar

> για το κόστος φορητότητας του αριθμού έχει ρωτήσει κανένας? γιατί ξέχασα να ρωτήσω. Μόνο στον ΟΤΕ ρώτησα και είναι ακριβό.35 αν θυμάμαι καλά.


Αυτός της Wind μου δίνει δωρεάν το κόστος φορητότητας. Το κόστος ενεργοποίησης το ίδιο δεν είναι; Δεν μου δίνει όμως το modem.Το δίνουν σήμερα ΄΄μόνο΄΄

----------


## marimo

Εγώ προς το πακέτο της Forth με 24.9 έκλεινα αλλά το 18μηνο (αντί για 12μηνο που μπορώ στη HOL) και το θέμα της ασυμβατότητας με τις καμπίνες VDSL του ΟΤΕ που ανεφέρθη παραπάνω μου έβαλε πάγο.
Μου κάνει πάντως εντύπωση η αγορά αυτήν την περίοδο μιας και δεν υπάρχει (κατ'εμέ πάντα) κάποια πρόταση που πραγματικά να πλεονεκτεί.
Όλες οι εταιρείες έχουν τα θέματά τους στο ζήτημα εξυπηρέτηση και υπηρεσίες, ενώ ο ΟΤΕ που φαίνεται ως μια σοβαρή λύση είναι (όπως πάντα) κατά πολύ ακριβότερος.
Οψόμεθα...

----------


## sakis.kom

Μόλις μιλούσα με έναν εξωτερικό συνεργάτη της HOL. Εκείνος με κάλεσε.
Για να μην πολυλογώ γιατί μιλούσα μαζί του 35 λεπτά!... δίνει τα "κλασικά".

Ίντερνετ 24άρι.
Απεριόριστα σταθερά.
5 ώρες προς κινητά προς όλους.
+7 ευρώ για όποιον θέλει κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό. Μου φαίνεται πως αυτό πρέπει να έχει και ένα τέλος 3 ευρώ.
36 ευρώ ενεργοποίηση, που ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνει δωρεάν, είναι να κάνει κάποιος νέα σύνδεση κινητού VODAFONE ή να το συνδυάσει με κινητό... κάπως έτσι μου το είπε.
Όποιος θέλει νέο βρόγχο +50 ευρώ
Πάγιο 23 ευρώ τον μήνα.

Σημ. Αν "δηλώσετε" απλά (ακόμα και χωρίς να πραγματοποιήσετε) πως στο μέλλον "μπορεί" και "ίσως" να πάτε σε συμβόλαιο κινητού VODAFONE, τότε οι πρώτοι 6 μήνες πάγιο γίνονται 18 ευρώ και μετά πάτε κανονικά στα 23 ευρώ.

----------


## johnny_s23b

> Αυτός της Wind μου δίνει δωρεάν το κόστος φορητότητας. Το κόστος ενεργοποίησης το ίδιο δεν είναι; Δεν μου δίνει όμως το modem.Το δίνουν σήμερα ΄΄μόνο΄΄


Στον ΟΤΕ δεν είναι το ίδιο ενεργοποίηση/φορητότητα, έχει παραπάνω κόστος. Στους υπόλοιπους ελπίζω να είναι το ίδιο

----------


## sakis.kom

Σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους το ίδιο ένα πράγμα είναι.

----------


## dimigar

Τελικά πήρα τηλ στον πωλητή της Wind (ευγενέστατος μπορώ να πω, εν αντιθέσει με τις γυναίκες που ακούγονται σαν ερινύες) και του είπα να έλθει την Παρασκευή για υπογραφές. Πιστεύω η On να μας ενημερώσει μέχρι τότε.
Πάντως και σήμερα η Wind έδωσε ρέστα.. Μπούχτισα και μπερδεύτηκα..

----------


## sakis.kom

Αυτός από την HOL προσπαθούσε να με πείσει πως το δεύτερο νούμερο που έχουμε στην ΟΝ δεν μπορούμε να το μεταβιβάσουμε σε κανέναν άλλον πάροχο.
Του είπα πως αυτό που λέει δεν στέκει και μου έλεγε πως ότι και να λένε οι πάροχοι, το 211 δεν μπορεί να το πάρει κανένας για χρήση.
Μπορεί να ισχύει αυτό?  :Sad:

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Αλήθεια... τι σπαστικό αυτό με την επικοινωνία στην HOL. Πήρα τηλέφωνο και βγαίνει αυτόματη επικοινωνία και όχι υπάλληλος.


Υπάρχει εδώ και 1.5 έτος αυτό το σύστημα. Και εμένα με ξενίζει πολύ. Μια φορά ανέφερα μεμονωμένες λέξεις και περίμενα να απαντήσει το μηχάνημα, με άκουγε η μάνα μου και μου λέει σε ποιον μιλάς έτσι μήπως τους κάνεις φάρσα; Μάλλον βαριούνται να πληρώνουν υππαλλήλους για την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών.

----------


## dreamer25

> Μόλις μιλούσα με έναν εξωτερικό συνεργάτη της HOL. Εκείνος με κάλεσε.
> Για να μην πολυλογώ γιατί μιλούσα μαζί του 35 λεπτά!... δίνει τα "κλασικά".
> 
> Ίντερνετ 24άρι.
> Απεριόριστα σταθερά.
> 5 ώρες προς κινητά προς όλους.
> +7 ευρώ για όποιον θέλει κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό. Μου φαίνεται πως αυτό πρέπει να έχει και ένα τέλος 3 ευρώ.
> 36 ευρώ ενεργοποίηση, που ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνει δωρεάν, είναι να κάνει κάποιος νέα σύνδεση κινητού VODAFONE ή να το συνδυάσει με κινητό... κάπως έτσι μου το είπε.
> Όποιος θέλει νέο βρόγχο +50 ευρώ
> ...


Τοτε ελαχιστοι θα ειναι και αυτοι που θα επιλεξουν να πανε στη hol αν χρεωνουν τα τελη ενεργοποιησης και modem.Επειδη σκεφτομαι για hol μονο με δωρεαν τα προηγουμενα θα παω.Γιατι εκτος απο τη hol θα εχουμε και τους τελευταιους λογαριασμους της οn να πληρωσουμε.

----------


## al3x1k0

> Δε ξέρω για τον κούριερ, αλλά το πρώτο post του nkar είναι σωστό, ως προς τον 2ο χρόνο. Δες εδώ, στα ψιλά γράμματα κάτω από το πλαίσιο.
> Μήπως πέτυχες εσύ καλό πωλητή;


Όχι, γιατί μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα πήρα το 13800 και μετά από μικρή αναμονή μου είπαν ότι η τιμή ισχύει κανονικά και για τα 2 χρόνια.




> μαλλον έχεις δικιο.γνωστος μουπηρε ακριβως την ιδια προσφορα για φορητοτητα απο οτε σε wind.σε συζητηση που ειχα μαζι του τον διαβεβαιωσαν πως και τον δευτερο χρονο ειναι 20 ευρω (δεν χρειαζεται παγεια εντολη για πληρωμη μεσω τραπεζης) + 2 ωρες σε καποιο καρτοκινητο.τα τελη φορητοτητας απο 35 του ειπαν 15.....τωρα τί να πω...λες να του την φέρουν;θα δειξει η ιστορια....


Αυτή η προσφορά έχει παίξει γενικά... Μην πιστεύεται προσφορές όπως δεν χρειάζεται να πληρώσετε τέλη αποσύνδεσης, ένα πάγιο δώρο κλπ...




> Επειδή ψάχνεστε και χωρίς να θέλω να προτείνω σε κανέναν τη forthnet, παίζει κι αυτό:
> 
> - Internet 24/1
> - Απεριόριστα σταθερά
> - 12 ώρες (720 λεπτά) προς κινητά
> - 18μηνη δέσμευση
> - Κόστος €24,90
> - Δυνατότητα προσθήκης nova με + €5
> 
> Η προσφορά είναι στα 3 ευρώ από το στάνταρ πακέτο με τα ίδια + δώρο τα λεπτά προς κινητά


Το ρώτησα για γνωστό το πρόγραμμα και μου είπαν ότι αν βάλω με +5€ τη forthnet θα χάσω το 12ωρο προς κινητά. Μου πρότειναν να βάλω το απλό πακέτο και αφού συνδεθώ να διαπραγματευτώ και για την nova (ό,τι να 'ναι όμως).




> Μόλις μιλούσα με έναν εξωτερικό συνεργάτη της HOL. Εκείνος με κάλεσε.
> Για να μην πολυλογώ γιατί μιλούσα μαζί του 35 λεπτά!... δίνει τα "κλασικά".
> 
> Ίντερνετ 24άρι.
> Απεριόριστα σταθερά.
> 5 ώρες προς κινητά προς όλους.
> +7 ευρώ για όποιον θέλει κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό. Μου φαίνεται πως αυτό πρέπει να έχει και ένα τέλος 3 ευρώ.
> 36 ευρώ ενεργοποίηση, που ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνει δωρεάν, είναι να κάνει κάποιος νέα σύνδεση κινητού VODAFONE ή να το συνδυάσει με κινητό... κάπως έτσι μου το είπε.
> Όποιος θέλει νέο βρόγχο +50 ευρώ
> ...


Αυτό με την δήλωση δεν παίζει να ισχύει. Σου φαίνεται λογικά να δίνουν έκπτωση έτσι απλά για κάτι που μπορεί να κάνεις;

----------


## nkar

Σου τα έστειλε αυτά γραπτώς?

Ειναι ιδέα μου οτι κάθε πωλητής της WIND τάζει οτι θέλει προκειμένου να πάρει την πώληση και όταν 
έχουν προχωρησει οι διαδικασίες φορητότητας και θα θέλεις 1 τόνο χαρτιά και νεύρα για να τα ακυρώσεις 
όλα θα σου εμφανίσουν και τα υπόλοιπα?
Δε μπορεί στον ένα να λένε να πληρώσει τον courier-στον άλλο όχι , 
στον ένα οτι το τέλος ενεργοποίησης είναι 35€ ,στον άλλο 15€ και στον τρίτο 0€
Στον ένα το 2ο χρόνο 20€, στο site 25€
Ασε με τις ώρες προς Κινητά αλλού οτι σου δίνουν 300 λεπτα f2G , αλλου 600 και αλλού όλα αυτά και Q

Πλέον αν με ξαναπάρουν θα τους ρώτάω σαν 1η ερωτηση αν τα δίνουν γραπτώς με e-mail και όνομα
Αν όχι τους το κλείνω στα μούτρα όπως επίσης αν το e-mail γράφει τα μισά από αυτά που θα συμφωνήσουμε...





> Δεν ξέρω από που είναι. Τηλέφωνα έχω.
> 
> Επίσης ψάχνοντας μαθαίνεις, οι εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες σου δίνουν καρτοκινητό με 2 ώρες ομιλίας προς όλους... αλλά... η WIND δίνει ΚΑΙ μία SIM με 1GB ίντερνετ κάθε μήνα.
> 
> 
> Προσφορά σε 3ο τηλεφώνημα σε εξωτερικό συνεργάτη WIND 211-1086-XXX που δίνει...
> 
> Πάγιο 20 ευρώ και για τα 2 χρόνια
> 5 ώρες κινητά WIND/Q + 5 ώρες προς άλλα δίκτυα
> ...

----------


## sakis.kom

> Αυτό με την δήλωση δεν παίζει να ισχύει. Σου φαίνεται λογικά να δίνουν έκπτωση έτσι απλά για κάτι που μπορεί να κάνεις;


Τι να σου πω. Έτσι μου είπε, έτσι σας λέω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Soy τα έστειλε αυτά γραπτώς?


Τηλεφωνικώς. Είχα ξαναμιλήσει μαζί της και πήρα και σήμερα για επιβεβαίωση σε αυτά που μου είχε πει τότε.
Η διαφορά με αυτούς και με το site της WIND είναι...

Δεν χρεώνουν ενεργοποίηση
Δεν χρεώνουν κούριερ
Πάγιο 20 ευρώ κάθε μήνα
5 ώρες επιπλέον προς κινητά
Δωρεάν ασύρματο τηλέφωνο Sagem... ίσως να το αλλάζουν με ρούτερ... ίσως να το αλλάζουν με tablet (παλιότερα μου είχαν πει για 7" Trevi)
Νέος βρόγχος 55 ευρώ αντί 75 ευρώ (δεν σου δίνουν το ρούτερ που πάει πακέτο με νέο βρόγχο και τα 75 ευρώ)

----------


## Z€r0

> Οχι καλο, φανταστικο ειναι. Βεβαια τα δωρεαν 120 ειναι με βημα 3 λεπτων. Αλλά οταν χρειαστει βαζω το πακετο με τα 3 ευρω 100 λεπτα προς ολους, που ειναι κανονικα με βημα ανα δεττερολεπτο.
> Το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο απο τοτε που αρχισαμε να πληρωνουμε τη κληση 0.25Ε θα ελεγα οτι εχει βελτιωθει πολυ, τις περισσοτερες φορες δε χρειαστηκε να περιμενω πανω απο 1-2 λεπτα.


Ωραία, ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση. Εντάξει για την εξυπηρέτηση τα 0,25€ ευρώ είναι από τα "μαργαριτάρια" της Wind αλλά συνήθως θα έχει πέσει η γραμμή για να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο από κινητό για το οποίο υπάρχει το 211 120 1212 αλλά αναφέρεται και το 1212 για βλάβες χωρίς χρέωση: http://www.wind.gr/gr/wind/upostirix...-dieuthunseis/ ή μόνο με το 13800 βγάζεις άκρη;




> Αλήθεια,
> 
> ποιος είναι ο πιο "μπουκωμένος" πάροχος? έχουμε εικόνα συνδρομητές + συνδεση με έξω??? στο grix η forthnet εξακολουθεί να είναι συνδεδεμένη μόνο με οτε??? δίνει καμία static τζάμπα όπως η on???


Πάντως η Wind ξέμεινε πρώτη από IPv4 και μοιράζει IP από ΝΑΤ δεν ξέρω εάν αυτό λέει κάτι γενικότερα.

----------


## johnny_s23b

Η διαφορά τιμής στη wind 20/25 ευρώ υπάρχει και στο site
* Η προσφορά ισχύει για 24μηνη διάρκεια συμβολαίου σε συνδρομητές κινητής WIND, σε διαφορετική περίπτωση η τιμή διαμορφώνεται στα 20,00€ για τον πρώτο χρόνο και στα 25,00€ για τον δεύτερο χρόνο.
-υπάρχουν και τα 300 λεπτά στα κινητά και και ο χρόνος στο  f2g
http://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idioti...d-double-play/

----------


## Z€r0

> Να σας ρωτήσω, τώρα που θα κλείσετε και θα απολυθείτε, κτλ...[/SIZE][/I]") μου λέει πως δεν έχει βγει κάποια επίσημη ανακοίνωση, οπότε ναι είμαι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσω τα 70-80 ευρώ, όσα είναι τέλος πάντων. Τι γνώμη (ή εμπειρία αν έχει κάνει κάποιος ήδη αίτηση φορητότητας) έχετε; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την απάντησή σας.


Να περιμένεις καλύτερα ανακοινώσεις, για την ώρα δεν βρίσκω επίσημη ανακοίνωση πουθενά. Λογικά οι τουλάχιστον 30 μέρες για μετάβαση θα ξεκινήσουν να μετράνε μετά τις ανακοινώσεις. Τώρα εάν σου κάνουν κάποια καλή προσφορά κράτα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας εάν θες. Εάν δεν σου δώσουν στοιχεία επικοινωνίας τις περισσότερες φορές οι σούπερ προσφορές με δωρεάν τέλη, κτλ. είναι παγίδα. Αλλά και εγώ αυτό με τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα δεν το μπορώ. Ας έβαζαν ότι μπορούν να δώσουν στα site τους να τελειώνει.




> Φίλε Hetfield νομίζω πως ο Aroutis αναφέρεται σε mac filtering για το ποιος θα μπορεί να μπαίνει στο wifi κλπ. Επίσης εδώ και μερικούς μήνες δε δίνουν τα tg782 πλέον. Μόνο τα adb και ZTE. Παρεμπιπτόντως, όποιος πάει προς cyta να ζητήσει να του δώσουν το ZTE H201L. Απίστευτα πιο σταθερό από το adb.


Port forwarding γίνεται στα router της Cyta από τον χρήστη και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο ZTE H201L ή πρέπει να μιλάς με τον support για να ανοίγουν τα ports απομακρυσμένα; 

Γενικά υπάρχει πάροχος πλέον που τα router που δίνει να μην γίνεται να μπαίνει απομακρυσμένα όποτε θέλει να κάνει ρυθμίσεις στο τελικό εξοπλισμό των πελατών;

----------


## achilleas13

Από on έφυγα τον Ιανουάριο και πήγα hol.Μόνο τέλη ενεργοποίησης έχει.Το μόντεμ είναι τσάμπα.Τους είπα ότι δεν θέλω να μου στείλουν μόντεμ γιατί έχω δικό μου αυτοί όμως μου έστειλαν.

----------


## Z€r0

> Επειδή ψάχνεστε και χωρίς να θέλω να προτείνω σε κανέναν τη forthnet, παίζει κι αυτό:
> 
> - Internet 24/1
> - Απεριόριστα σταθερά
> - 12 ώρες (720 λεπτά) προς κινητά
> - 18μηνη δέσμευση
> - Κόστος €24,90
> - Δυνατότητα προσθήκης nova με + €5
> 
> Η προσφορά είναι στα 3 ευρώ από το στάνταρ πακέτο με τα ίδια + δώρο τα λεπτά προς κινητά


Nova δεν με ενδιαφέρει αλλά είμαι μεταξύ Wind λόγω κόστους(ιδίως εάν ισχύουν οι τηλεπροσφορές) και Forthnet. Η τηλεφωνική τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση της Forthnet μπορεί να μου απαντήσει κανείς εάν βελτιώθηκε μετά από τόσα χρόνια στο θέμα αναμονής ή ακόμα τους περιμένεις μισάωρα;

----------


## dimigar

Σε μια φίλη μου πάντως που έχει wind και είμουν παρών το σήκωσαν αμέσως το τηλ. για κάποιο πρόβλημα που είχε..

----------


## jap

H Wind έχει άλλα θέματα, όχι αυτό. Μόνο κάποιες φορές που πέφτει το σύστημα απαντούν μεν, αλλά κρατούν το νούμερο και καλούν αργότερα. Για τη Forthnet που λέει ο Z€ro, υπήρχε παλιά τεράστιο θέμα, για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο προσωπικά τους κούνησα το μαντήλι. Δεν έχω αντιληφθεί πρόσφατα αντίστοιχο θέμα, αλλά ας πει κάποιος που ξέρει.

----------


## marimo

> H Wind έχει άλλα θέματα, όχι αυτό. Μόνο κάποιες φορές που πέφτει το σύστημα απαντούν μεν, αλλά κρατούν το νούμερο και καλούν αργότερα. Για τη Forthnet που λέει ο Z€ro, υπήρχε παλιά τεράστιο θέμα, για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο προσωπικά τους κούνησα το μαντήλι. Δεν έχω αντιληφθεί πρόσφατα αντίστοιχο θέμα, αλλά ας πει κάποιος που ξέρει.


Θα μπορούσες να αναφέρεις τα βασικά θέματα της Wind? Γιατί με τις τιμές που δίνει είναι από τους πολύ πιθανούς μνηστήρες.

----------


## dmans1

Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα για τους εργαζόμενους.
Συνδρομητής από το 2007. Άψογη εξυπηρέτηση τις ελάχιστες φορές που τους χρειάστηκα, myOn και αλλαγή profile γραμμής κατά βούληση και....

*Spoiler:*




			...για τους γνώστες δυνατότητα να έχεις profile γραμμής που υπό κανονικές συνθήκες δεν επιτρέπονταν από το συμβόλαιό σου
		


Αναμένουμε την επίσημη ανακοίνωση η οποία λογικά θα έχει και προσφορά-πακέτο για τους συνδρομητές και πάμε (δυστυχώς) για άλλα.

----------


## no_logo

πριν βρίσετε τους πωλητές που σας έχουν βάλει στο στόχαστρο, καλύτερα θα είναι να αναρωτηθείτε που βρήκαν το πελατολόγιο της on  :Whistle: 
ποιος το πούλησε

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα μπορούσες να αναφέρεις τα βασικά θέματα της Wind? Γιατί με τις τιμές που δίνει είναι από τους πολύ πιθανούς μνηστήρες.


τα συμβόλαια τα έχει γραμμένα στα παλαιότερα της
ειδικά το τελευταίο διάστημα μας έχει τρελάνει σε αλλαγές τιμολογίων προς τα πάνω πάντα

----------


## miltosk

Παπαλα... κριμα για τους εργαζομενους! Οι συνδρομητες θα βρουν τη λυση!!!

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Να περιμένεις καλύτερα ανακοινώσεις, για την ώρα δεν βρίσκω επίσημη ανακοίνωση πουθενά. Λογικά οι τουλάχιστον 30 μέρες για μετάβαση θα ξεκινήσουν να μετράνε μετά τις ανακοινώσεις. Τώρα εάν σου κάνουν κάποια καλή προσφορά κράτα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας εάν θες. Εάν δεν σου δώσουν στοιχεία επικοινωνίας τις περισσότερες φορές οι σούπερ προσφορές με δωρεάν τέλη, κτλ. είναι παγίδα. Αλλά και εγώ αυτό με τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα δεν το μπορώ. Ας έβαζαν ότι μπορούν να δώσουν στα site τους να τελειώνει.
> 
> Port forwarding γίνεται στα router της Cyta από τον χρήστη και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο ZTE H201L ή πρέπει να μιλάς με τον support για να ανοίγουν τα ports απομακρυσμένα; 
> 
> Γενικά υπάρχει πάροχος πλέον που τα router που δίνει να μην γίνεται να μπαίνει απομακρυσμένα όποτε θέλει να κάνει ρυθμίσεις στο τελικό εξοπλισμό των πελατών;


Ελα φίλος, σε έχω! Port Forward γίνεται κανονικότατα από σένα και δουλεύει και μια χαρά. Για το ρούτερ της Cyta υπάρχει τρόπος να τους κόψεις την απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση αν βρεις τον κωδικό του ui του router ώστε να έχεις admin δικαιώματα. Με λίγο ψάξιμο εδώ μέσα θα τον βρεις πάντως, εκτός εάν τον έχουν αλλάξει.

----------


## jap

> Θα μπορούσες να αναφέρεις τα βασικά θέματα της Wind? Γιατί με τις τιμές που δίνει είναι από τους πολύ πιθανούς μνηστήρες.


Κατ' αρχήν, κι εγώ ένοχος, από on στη wind πήγα, με μοναδικό κριτήριο τις τιμές, αλλά πριν 3 χρόνια.

Τά 'χουμε πει τόσες φορές, υπάρχει ένα θέμα για το καθένα... Από τον Απρίλιο έβαλαν στα ψιλά γράμματα του λογαριασμού πρώτα 2 ευρώ χρέωση για χρήση λέει email, πιο πρόσφατα ένα ευρώ για πακέτο με λεπτά προς Wind/Q, τα οποία ενεργοποίησαν αυθαίρετα στους πάντες. Κι όποιος δεν το πήρε χαμπάρι θα αναρωτιέται γιατί αυξήθηκε ο λογαριασμός. Επίσης, χρεώνουν χώρια πλέον τις ψηφιακές ευκολίες, μεταξύ των οποίων και την αναγνώριση κλήσης. Με κάτι ψιλά από το ένα, κάτι ψιλά από το άλλο, κάτι τα 25λεπτά για την κλήση στην υποστήριξη, αυξάνεται ο λογαριασμός.

Είναι και το θέμα να μην σου κάτσει κανονική βλάβη, αλλά αυτό ισχύει για όλους όσους συζητάτε.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Θα μπορούσες να αναφέρεις τα βασικά θέματα της Wind? Γιατί με τις τιμές που δίνει είναι από τους πολύ πιθανούς μνηστήρες.


1) Όπως είπε και ο no logo, είναι οι χειρότεροι στις μονομερείς ενέργειες.
2) Μοιράζουν ip μέσω ΝΑΤ, λόγω έλλειψης ipv4, πράγμα που κάνει ορισμένες υπηρεσίες να μη δουλεύουν σωστά.
3) Σε Online games υπάρχουν αρκετά μεγάλα lag spikes.

----------


## Z€r0

> Για τη Forthnet που λέει ο Z€ro, υπήρχε παλιά τεράστιο θέμα, για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο προσωπικά τους κούνησα το μαντήλι. Δεν έχω αντιληφθεί πρόσφατα αντίστοιχο θέμα, αλλά ας πει κάποιος που ξέρει.


Όντως το μόνο παράπονο που είχα όταν έφυγα από την Forthnet ήταν αυτό. Και ξέρω πολύ κόσμο που έφυγε για αυτόν τον λόγο από την Forthnet. Ελπίζω να έχει βελτιωθεί.




> Ελα φίλος, σε έχω! Port Forward γίνεται κανονικότατα από σένα και δουλεύει και μια χαρά. Για το ρούτερ της Cyta υπάρχει τρόπος να τους κόψεις την απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση αν βρεις τον κωδικό του ui του router ώστε να έχεις admin δικαιώματα. Με λίγο ψάξιμο εδώ μέσα θα τον βρεις πάντως, εκτός εάν τον έχουν αλλάξει.


Εάν καταλήξω στην Cyta θα είναι από τα πρώτα που θα κοιτάξω. Σε ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## dimigar

> Τά 'χουμε πει τόσες... Επίσης, χρεώνουν χώρια πλέον τις ψηφιακές ευκολίες, μεταξύ των οποίων και την αναγνώριση κλήσης. Με κάτι ψιλά από το ένα, κάτι ψιλά από το άλλο, κάτι τα 25λεπτά για την κλήση στην υποστήριξη, αυξάνεται ο λογαριασμός.


Στον τιμοκατάλογό τους αναφέρουν ότι είναι δωρεάν η *ενεργοποίηση* ψηφιακών ευκολιών (Αναγνώριση, Απόκρυψη, Φραγή, Εκτροπή, Αναμονή, Αυτόματη κλήση, Απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη, «Μην ενοχλείτε»).
Θα έπρεπε να γράφουν η *παροχή* κλπ.  Μήπως εννοούν οτι μετά θα υπάρχει χρέωση;

----------


## Z€r0

> Κατ' αρχήν, κι εγώ ένοχος, από on στη wind πήγα, με μοναδικό κριτήριο τις τιμές, αλλά πριν 3 χρόνια.
> 
> Τά 'χουμε πει τόσες φορές, υπάρχει ένα θέμα για το καθένα... Από τον Απρίλιο έβαλαν στα ψιλά γράμματα του λογαριασμού πρώτα 2 ευρώ χρέωση για χρήση λέει email, πιο πρόσφατα ένα ευρώ για πακέτο με λεπτά προς Wind/Q, τα οποία ενεργοποίησαν αυθαίρετα στους πάντες. Κι όποιος δεν το πήρε χαμπάρι θα αναρωτιέται γιατί αυξήθηκε ο λογαριασμός. Επίσης, χρεώνουν χώρια πλέον τις ψηφιακές ευκολίες, μεταξύ των οποίων και την αναγνώριση κλήσης. Με κάτι ψιλά από το ένα, κάτι ψιλά από το άλλο, κάτι τα 25λεπτά για την κλήση στην υποστήριξη, αυξάνεται ο λογαριασμός.


Και εγώ στην ΟΝ για φθηνότερα είχα πάει παλιότερα αλλά κατά τύχη τελικά μου είχε βγεί και καλύτερη γενικότερα. Και για να στα απενεργοποιήσουν τα αυθαίρετα, έβγαλες άκρη, στα πίστωσαν μετά τα ποσά ή σε χρέωσαν και από πάνω; Εάν φύγεις καταγγέλλοντας την σύμβαση δεν σου κάνουν αντιπροσφορά έστω να μην σου βάλουν τις extra χρεώσεις; 'Η δεν τους νοιάζει γιατί έτσι και αλλιώς παραμένουν φθηνότεροι;




> Στον τιμοκατάλογό τους αναφέρουν ότι είναι δωρεάν η *ενεργοποίηση* ψηφιακών ευκολιών (Αναγνώριση, Απόκρυψη, Φραγή, Εκτροπή, Αναμονή, Αυτόματη κλήση, Απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη, «Μην ενοχλείτε»).
> Θα έπρεπε να γράφουν η *παροχή* κλπ.  Μήπως εννοούν οτι μετά θα υπάρχει χρέωση;


Στην αρχή δωρεάν θα είναι. Αλλά τελευταία κάνουν αυξήσεις, αλλαγές τιμοκαταλόγων και χρεώσεων και στα ενεργά προγράμματα των συνδρομητών τους και δίνουν ένα μήνα να καταγγείλεις την σύμβαση. Άρα, ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Και η HOL κινείται ανάλογα.




> Είναι και το θέμα να μην σου κάτσει κανονική βλάβη, αλλά αυτό ισχύει για όλους όσους συζητάτε.


Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να δηλώσει ούτε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ ή είναι τόσο άσχετοι πιά;




> 2) Μοιράζουν ip μέσω ΝΑΤ, λόγω έλλειψης ipv4, πράγμα που κάνει ορισμένες υπηρεσίες να μη δουλεύουν σωστά.


Καλό είναι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για Wind να διαβάσουν το ανάλογο θέμα "Ξεκίνησε να μοιράζει ip διευθύνσεις μέσω nat η wind?" όπου αναφέρονται στην πρώτη σελίδα όλα τα πιθανά προβλήματα με όσες εφαρμογές ή λειτουργίες χρειάζονται πραγματική IP.
Eάν και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι σύντομα θα ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι να μοιράζουν IP από NAT.

----------


## SfH

> πριν βρίσετε τους πωλητές που σας έχουν βάλει στο στόχαστρο, καλύτερα θα είναι να αναρωτηθείτε που βρήκαν το πελατολόγιο της on 
> ποιος το πούλησε


Δε θεωρώ δύσκολο για κάποιον τηλεπικοινωνιακό πάροχο να μάθει ούτε το φάσμα αλλά ούτε και τις φορητότητες ενός άλλου παρόχου. Λίγο ανορθόδοξη χρήση της βάσης φορητότητας ίσως.




> Eάν και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι σύντομα θα ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι να μοιράζουν IP από NAT.


Ήδη το κάνει κι άλλος, και σιγά θα ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι όντως. Εφόσον όμως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να βγει κάποιος από το NAT αν το ζητήσει, δεν είναι και τόσο μείζον θέμα.

----------


## rasputin

Μέτα από μια εβδομάδα ψάξιμο όπως και ο Σάκης την καλύτερη προσφορά την βρήκα στην Wind .
20 ευρώ το μήνα για 2 χρόνια 
Απεριόριστο Ίντερνετ έως 24 mbps
Απεριόριστες αστικές + υπεραστικές κλήσεις
300' προς όλα τα κινητά + 300' προς Wind & Q
Τέλος ενεργοποίησης δωρεάν 
Δωρεάν Sim F2Go 120' το μήνα  
Δωρεάν ψηφιακές ευκολίες τηλεφωνίας (Αναγνώριση, Απόκρυψη, Φραγή, Εκτροπή, Αναμονή, Αυτόματη κλήση, Απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη, «Μην ενοχλείτε»).
Σε περίπτωση ενεργοποίησης σε νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή το κόστος είναι 75 ευρώ 
Σε περίπτωση φορητοτητας βρόγχου με νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή το κόστος είναι 20 ευρώ
Αν ήθελα δώρα πχ Σαγεμ ασύρματο τηλ , τάμπλετ 7' TurboX , eStar  έπρεπε να πληρώσω 20 ευρώ + 5 κούριερ

Τους είπα την πέμπτη θα περάσω από το γραφείο τους να υπογράψω και δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για τα δώρα

----------


## dimangelid

> Ήδη το κάνει κι άλλος, και σιγά θα ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι όντως. Εφόσον όμως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να βγει κάποιος από το NAT αν το ζητήσει, δεν είναι και τόσο μείζον θέμα.


Ωπ, και άλλος μπήκε στον χορό; Ποιος είναι; Εδώ δεν έχω διαβάσει κάτι  :Thinking:

----------


## EnDLess

Ναυ αυτό θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα.

----------


## johnny_s23b

> Μέτα από μια εβδομάδα ψάξιμο όπως και ο Σάκης την καλύτερη προσφορά την βρήκα στην Wind .
> 20 ευρώ το μήνα για 2 χρόνια 
> Απεριόριστο Ίντερνετ έως 24 mbps
> Απεριόριστες αστικές + υπεραστικές κλήσεις
> 300' προς όλα τα κινητά + 300' προς Wind & Q
> Τέλος ενεργοποίησης δωρεάν 
> Δωρεάν Sim F2Go 120' το μήνα  
> Δωρεάν ψηφιακές ευκολίες τηλεφωνίας (Αναγνώριση, Απόκρυψη, Φραγή, Εκτροπή, Αναμονή, Αυτόματη κλήση, Απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη, «Μην ενοχλείτε»).
> Σε περίπτωση ενεργοποίησης σε νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή το κόστος είναι 75 ευρώ 
> ...


αυτή τη προσφορά την έκανε η ίδια η wind ή εταιρεία που συνεργάζεται μαζί τους?

----------


## jap

> Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να δηλώσει ούτε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ ή είναι τόσο άσχετοι πιά;


Αναφερόμουν στο φαινόμενο να πηγαίνει η βλάβη μπαλάκι στον OTE. Σε προσωπική δική μου περίπτωση με τη Wind, η βλάβη λύθηκε μετά από 1,5 μήνα και αφού χρειάστηκε να προηγηθεί καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ. Ναι, από ασχετοσύνη δήλωναν τη βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ ενώ είχε καεί μια κάρτα που με εξυπηρετούσε στον δικό τους εξοπλισμό, μέχρι να τα πάρω και να κάνω την καταγγελία τη μία μέρα έστελναν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, την άλλη ενημέρωνε ο ΟΤΕ ότι δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα, εγώ συνέχιζα να μην έχω υπηρεσίες. Αλλά αντίστοιχα περιστατικά συμβαίνουν και στις Forthnet-HOL.




> Στον τιμοκατάλογό τους αναφέρουν ότι είναι δωρεάν η *ενεργοποίηση* ψηφιακών ευκολιών (Αναγνώριση, Απόκρυψη, Φραγή, Εκτροπή, Αναμονή, Αυτόματη κλήση, Απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη, «Μην ενοχλείτε»).
> Θα έπρεπε να γράφουν η *παροχή* κλπ.  Μήπως εννοούν οτι μετά θα υπάρχει χρέωση;


Δες εδώ: 



> Επίσης, από 25 Ιουλίου 2014 θα ισχύσουν οι κάτωθι αλλαγές:
> 
> Εφαρμόζεται μηνιαίο πάγιο 0,50€ για την Ψηφιακή ευκολία «Αναγνώρισης κλήσεων», στα προγράμματα WIND Double Play L, WIND Double Play M, WIND Telephony L και WIND Telephony M.


Για τα λοιπά πρόσφατα χαΐρια της Wind, διαβάστε εδώ και εδώ, και φυσικά στη θεματάρα του ΝΑΤ που ξέχασα να αναφέρω.

----------


## dreamer25

Με καλεσαν και μενα μολις απο τη wind λεγοντας το γνωστο οτι η on τελος ιουνιου κλεινει και μου εκαναν την ιδια προσφορα.
Απεριοριστο σταθερα,ιντερνετ,κινιτα τηλ,δωρεαν ενεργοποιηση,modem και καρτοκινητο με 20Ευρω.Πολυ καλη προσφορα ρε παιδια αλλα με τοσα που εχω διαβασει για τη wind δε ξερω διατηρω επιφυλαξεις.Τους ειπα οτι μεχρι τελος εβδομαδος θα κανω ερευνα αγορας και τη παρασκευη θα αποφασισω.Περιμενω και απο τη hol προταση.

----------


## limplixos

Ιστορίας συνέχεια με τις κλήσεις . Σειρά έχει η αγαπημένη μας κυπριακή εταιρία : "Γεια σας. Το ξέρετε πως σύμφωνα με *ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ* μέχρι *και 30 Ιουνίου* θα πρέπει να αλλάξετε πάροχο;" Εγώ : "Έχει βγάλει ανακοίνωση η ΕΤΤΤ;" "Φυσικά κύριε, είναι πολύ πρόσφατο." (facepalm) Να μην σας τα πολυλογώ τους ανέφερα πως αυτό που κάνουν είναι παραπληροφόρηση και ανεύθυνο. Μετά άκουσα το αμίμητο : "Το έγραψε η Ναυτεμπορική. Δηλαδή αν το γράψει το in.gr δεν είναι αλήθεια;" (facepalm x 2).....

----------


## nothing

Η wind την τελευταια βδομαδα πρεπει να εχει παρει τηλεφωνο σπιτι 20 φορες.
Μας τα εχουν ζαλισει κοινως...
Τηλεφωνα 3 μερα με τη nova να ακολουθει με τα μισα περιπου...

----------


## limplixos

> Να περιμένεις καλύτερα ανακοινώσεις, για την ώρα δεν βρίσκω επίσημη ανακοίνωση πουθενά. Λογικά οι τουλάχιστον 30 μέρες για μετάβαση θα ξεκινήσουν να μετράνε μετά τις ανακοινώσεις.


Μόλις με ενημέρωσε η ΕΕΤΤ (εργαζόμενη εκεί δηλαδή) πως *οποιοσδήποτε συνδρομητής μπορεί να φύγει ατελώς και χωρίς να πληρώσει τίποτα.* Μπορείτε να καλέσετε και εσείς αν θέλετε για να επιβεβαιώσετε τα λεγόμενά μου.

----------


## nyannaco

Αν δεν υπάρχει κάπου γραπτώς και επίσημα, ό,τι (και ό,ποιος) και να λένε από το τηλέφωνο, δεν στέκει σε κανένα δικαστήριο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Η wind την τελευταια βδομαδα πρεπει να εχει παρει τηλεφωνο σπιτι 20 φορες.
> Μας τα εχουν ζαλισει κοινως...
> Τηλεφωνα 3 μερα με τη nova να ακολουθει με τα μισα περιπου...


Σε παίρνουν τώρα, γιατί μετά όταν θα τους παίρνεις εσύ δεν θα το σηκώνουν   :Razz:

----------


## nothing

> Σε παίρνουν τώρα, γιατί μετά όταν θα τους παίρνεις εσύ δεν θα το σηκώνουν


Η wind ειναι ισως η μονη που θα πηγαινα αν δε παω ΟΤΕ αλλα με αυτα που κανουν απλα μου δειξαν το δρομο...

----------


## sakis.kom

> ...Περιμενω και απο τη hol προταση.


Και εγώ περιμένω να ακούσω κάποιον που του έγινε καλή προσφορά για HOL.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μόλις με ενημέρωσε η ΕΕΤΤ (εργαζόμενη εκεί δηλαδή) πως *οποιοσδήποτε συνδρομητής μπορεί να φύγει ατελώς και χωρίς να πληρώσει τίποτα.* Μπορείτε να καλέσετε και εσείς αν θέλετε για να επιβεβαιώσετε τα λεγόμενά μου.


Κάλεσα και εγώ μόλις τώρα, χωρίς να είχα δει το μήνυμα σου.  :Razz: 
Επικοινώνησα με την ΕΕΤΤ και μου επιβεβαίωσαν πως κλείνει και πως όλοι φεύγετε/φεύγουμε "αζημίως", χωρίς κάποιο πρόστιμο δηλαδή.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ιστορίας συνέχεια με τις κλήσεις . Σειρά έχει η αγαπημένη μας κυπριακή εταιρία...


Σου έκαναν κάποια καλύτερη προσφορά από αυτή που έχουν στο site?
Ηταν μέσα ή έξω από την CYTA?

----------


## limplixos

> Αν δεν υπάρχει κάπου γραπτώς και επίσημα, ό,τι (και ό,ποιος) και να λένε από το τηλέφωνο, δεν στέκει σε κανένα δικαστήριο.


Ναι συμφωνώ, απλώς το ανέφερα σαν απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ.




> Κάλεσα και εγώ μόλις τώρα, χωρίς να είχα δει το μήνυμα σου. 
> Επικοινώνησα με την ΕΕΤΤ και μου επιβεβαίωσαν πως κλείνει και πως όλοι φεύγετε/φεύγουμε "αζημίως", χωρίς κάποιο πρόστιμο δηλαδή.


 :Wink:  Συγχρονιστήκαμε.




> - - - Updated - - -
> Σου έκαναν κάποια καλύτερη προσφορά από αυτή που έχουν στο site?
> Ηταν μέσα ή έξω από την CYTA?


Μου είπαν για 23 ευρώ το μήνα, χωρίς τέλη ενεργοποίησης - δεν ξέρω τι γράφει στο σάιτ... 
Νομίζω από έξω. Το τηλ πάντως άρχιζε με 215...

----------


## dreamer25

Με χουν παρει ολοι οι αλλοι εκτος απο τη hol!Τι εγινε δε θελουν να αυξησουν το πελατολογιο τους?Στο τελος θα τους παρω απο μονος μου.Κανα τηλ για να μιλησουμε αμεσα με τη HOL χωρις διαμεσολάβητες-εξωτ.συνεργατες.

----------


## zenith

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/EETT/Newsrelease/

εγω επανω κοιταω για ανακοινωσεις, δεν εχω δει κατι....

Ειναι ρισκο να κανεις διακοπη τωρα , να σε χρεωσουν τελη αποσυνδεσης και μετα να κλεισει η εταιρια και να τρεχεις να παρεις τα τα τελη πισω

----------


## nnn

> *Update: Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του adslgr.com το δημοσίευμα της Ναυτεμπορικής επιβεβαιώνεται καθώς τις επόμενες μέρες θα εκδοθούν και επίσημες ανακοινώσεις.*


......

----------


## dreamer25

Δε πληρωνεις τπτ.Σε περιπτωση που η οn χρεωσει τελη ο ανθρωπος απο την ΕΕΤΤ μου ειπε για αυτο ειμαστε εμεις εδω.Απευθυνεσαι εκει κ θα το αναλαβουν εκεινοι.

----------


## nnn

> Δε πληρωνεις τπτ.Σε περιπτωση που η οn χρεωσει τελη ο ανθρωπος απο την ΕΕΤΤ μου ειπε για αυτο ειμαστε εμεις εδω.Απευθυνεσαι εκει κ θα το αναλαβουν εκεινοι.


Κάντε υπομονή μέχρι να βγουν οι ανακοινώσεις, το εδώ είμαστε της ΕΕΤΤ είναι αστείο, η ΕΕΤΤ δεν είναι πουθενά πλέον  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nyannaco

> Δε πληρωνεις τπτ.Σε περιπτωση που η οn χρεωσει τελη ο ανθρωπος απο την ΕΕΤΤ μου ειπε για αυτο ειμαστε εμεις εδω.Απευθυνεσαι εκει κ θα το αναλαβουν εκεινοι.


Δηλαδή αν τα πληρώσει κανείς αχρεωστήτως, θα του τα επιστρέψει η ΕΕΤΤ? 'Η θα κυνηγάει τον εκκαθαριστή να τα επσιτρέψει αφού πληρωθούν εργαζόμενοι και πιστωτές; Και πού θα βρεθούν;
Κι αν τα χρεώσει η On λόγω βιασύνης στη φορητότητα, και δεν τα πληρώσει κανείς, αν τον κυνηγάει μετά ο εκκαθαριστής, η ΕΕΤΤ θα αναλάβει να "καθαρίσει";
Το δεύτερο "ίιιιιιιιιιισως", αλλά γιατί να μπλέξει κανείς, το πρώτο έιναι μόνο ανέκδοτο.
Λίγη υπομονή, να βγουν οι ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## dreamer25

Ο ανθρωπος μου ανεφερε πως πλεον απο τη στιγμη που βγηκε η αποφαση μπορω να καταγγειλω τη συμβαση με δικη τους υπαιτιοτητα.Σε περιπτωση που η on χρεωνε τελη αποσυνδεσης (πραγμα αδυνατο) αφου γνωριζει πως η αιτια διακοπης συμβολαιου οφειλεται στο κλεισιμο της εταιριας ο πελατης απευθυνεται στην ΕΕΤΤ.Απο κει και περα μου ανεφερε πως ετσι και αλλιως θα υπαρχουν και ανακοινωσεις απο την ΟΝ αυτη τη βδομαδα.

----------


## nnn

> Ο ανθρωπος μου ανεφερε πως πλεον απο τη στιγμη που βγηκε η αποφαση μπορω να καταγγειλω τη συμβαση με δικη τους υπαιτιοτητα.Σε περιπτωση που η on χρεωνε τελη αποσυνδεσης (πραγμα αδυνατο) αφου γνωριζει πως η αιτια διακοπης συμβολαιου οφειλεται στο κλεισιμο της εταιριας ο πελατης απευθυνεται στην ΕΕΤΤ.Απο κει και περα μου ανεφερε πως ετσι και αλλιως θα υπαρχουν και ανακοινωσεις απο την ΟΝ αυτη τη βδομαδα.


Έχεις δει την απόφαση ???

Όχι, απλά έχουμε το δημοσίευμα της Ν και την δική μας επιβεβαίωση από τον ΟΤΕ.

Δεν έχεις αριθμό πρωτοκόλου ούτε κάποιο άλλο reference, μην κάνεις/κάνετε βιαστικές κινήσεις δεν θα μείνετε χωρίςυπηρεσία.

- - - Updated - - -

Όπως έλεγαν οι Λατίνοι, scripta manent, verba volant

----------


## riptor01

Περνω τηλ στο 13801 για να ρωτησω σχετικα με το ποτε θα βγουν ανακοινωσεις η αν ισχυει αυτο με την εετ και τις χρεωσεις και μετα τα αυτοματα μηνυματα δεν χτυπαει καν. Πηρα αρκετες φορες! Δεν με βαζει καν σε αναμονη. Περιεργο?

----------


## dreamer25

> Περνω τηλ στο 13801 για να ρωτησω σχετικα με το ποτε θα βγουν ανακοινωσεις η αν ισχυει αυτο με την εετ και τις χρεωσεις και μετα τα αυτοματα μηνυματα δεν χτυπαει καν. Πηρα αρκετες φορες! Δεν με βαζει καν σε αναμονη. Περιεργο?


Oυτε στο 2117000330??

----------


## Dimos35

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο να ξεκινήσω διαδικασία αλλαγής παρόχου από τώρα.
Λογικά μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου δεν πρόκειται να «πέσουν» οι γραμμές της ON, οπότε περιμένω υπομονετικά (και σιγά την υπομονή, αφού έχω υπηρεσίες) και σκέφτομαι τι θα κάνω.
Ο χρόνος είναι υπέρ μου, έχω την εντύπωση ότι μετά τις ανακοινώσεις της ON, θα γίνει του κουτρούλη ο γάμος από πλευράς προσφορών. Είναι σεβαστός ο αριθμός των 25.000 γραμμών και όλοι θα προσπαθήσουν να τον πλευρίσουν, ο κάθε ένας με τον δικό του τρόπο.


Off Topic


		Μέχρι στιγμής με βλέπω μετά από 8 χρόνια απιστίας να γυρνάω σα μετανοημένη παλλακίδα στον αρχικό δυνάστη μου (ΟΤΕ)  :Razz:

----------


## riptor01

Δεν το γνωριζα καν αυτο τον αριθμο. Θα προσπαθησω! Ευχαριστω!

- - - Updated - - -

Τωρα με εβαλε σε αναμονη αλλα παλι κανει υπαρχει ενα κενο διαστημα και τελος ενα μπιπ και κλεινει

----------


## dreamer25

> Δεν το γνωριζα καν αυτο τον αριθμο. Θα προσπαθησω! Ευχαριστω!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τωρα με εβαλε σε αναμονη αλλα παλι κανει υπαρχει ενα κενο διαστημα και τελος ενα μπιπ και κλεινει


Και μενα το ιδιο.

----------


## riptor01

Επισης, ηθελα να επισημανω πως αν η ον στειλει ταχυδρομικως την ενημερωση για αλλαγη παροχου κτλ τοτε δημιουργειτε ενα καινουργιο προβλημα! Υπαρχουν περιοχες μεσα στην αθηνα που τα γραμματα κανουν μεχρι 3ς εβδομαδες να φτασουν στα σπιτια και αυτο οφειλεται στο οτι τα ΕΛΤΑ δεν εχουν αρκετους ταχυδρομους. πχ ο χολαργος και η αγιοι αναργυροι ειναι 2 απο αυτες τις περιοχες. φτανουν τα γραμματα στην Μερικη Διαχειρηση της καθε περιοχης και μετα καθονται καμια βδομαδα το λιγοτερο μεχρι να ξαναπερασει ο Χ ταχυδρομος απο την καθε γειτονια. Το γνωριζω καθως εχω γνωστους που μενουν εκει και οταν περιμενουν σημαντικα η συστημενα δεματα πανε οι ιδιοι και τα περνουν απο το συγκεκριμενο γραφειο (δεν ειναι τα ελτα που πατε οταν εχετε ειδοποιητηριο). Αυτο θα δημιουργησει λοιπον προβλημα στους πελατες να ενημερωθουν εγκαιρα και να κανουν μεταφορα!!! Για αυτο αν γνωριζετε οτι μενετε σε τετοιες περιοχες με μεγαλη καθυστερηση παραλαβης η αν περναει απο την γειτονια μια φορα την εβδομαδα τοτε να εχετε το νου σας απο αλλους που θα εχουν ενημερωθει να κανετε κινησεις πριν ειναι αργα και μεινετε οντως χωρις συνδεση!

----------


## akisgr

κανεις δεν θα μείνει χωρίς internet..! θα μας ειδοποίηση όλους η ONtelecoms...! 

εγώ τώρα το μονο που σκέφτομαι είναι σε τι εταιρία θα πάω... με την ON ήμουνα απίστευτα ευχαριστημένος αυτά τα 8 χρονια :/

σκέφτομαι να πάω στην wind.. το θέμα είναι πως θέλω να ξέρω αν έχει καλο internet γενικά..

----------


## marimo

Σήμερα αποφάσισα να απαντάω στο σταθερό όταν πρόκειται για προσφορά για να δούμε τί ψάρια θα πιάσουμε.
Είχα 3-4 από Wind (έλεος) και 1 NOVA.
Από τους ανθρώπους της Wind (διαφορετικά τηλέφωνα, οπότε θα είναι από διαφορετικές εταιρείες τηλεπωλήσεων) άκουσα αμίμητα:
Από "Δεν ξέρετε από πότε ξεκίνησε αυτός ο μήνας να μετράει, οπότε θα βρεθείτε ξαφνικά χωρίς τηλέφωνο" και "αν χάσετε τον αριθμό σας, πόσες δουλειές θα χαθούν και θα πρέπει να τους ειδοποιήσετε όλους έναν έναν" έως "αν το κέντρο σας δεν έχει νέους αριθμούς θα ψάχνετε βουλευτή να σας βρει αριθμό". 
Οι προσφορές της wind είναι 2 (επιβεβαιωμένες από πολλούς πωλητές τις τελευταίες ημέρες):
1 που είναι 20 τον πρώτο χρόνο και 25 τον δεύτερο και μία καλύτερη (η οποία παίζει τις τελευταίες λίγες μέρες και δεν είναι όλοι ενήμεροι | την έχουν αναφέρει και προηγουμένως αλλά 1-2 λεπτομέρειες είναι διαφορετικές) με:
*Wind Last Offer*
20 ευρώ για δύο χρόνια σταθερά
ADSL έως 24
απεριόριστα σταθερά
5 ώρες προς κινητά 
Δωρεάν έξοδα μεταφοράς
Δυνατότητα χρήσης υπάρχοντος εξοπλισμού. Σε περίπτωση που δεν αγοραστεί νέος εξοπλισμός δεν υπάρχει και κόστος courrier.
1 κάρτα με 120 λεπτά Wind/Q
1 κάρτα με 1GB το μήνα
+1 ευρώ για 5 ώρες προς κινητά Wind από το σταθερό
+5 ευρώ για Διεθνείς προορισμούς
+6 ευρώ Static IP

Είχα και μία από *NOVA* (όχι Forthnet) με:
29.90 για 18 μήνες
ADSL έως 24
Απεριόριστα αστικά - υπεραστικά
NOVA start pack + 1 NOVA start pack δώρο για το λάπτοπ ή για κάποιον άλλο
34.90 έξοδα μεταφοράς
Δώρο εξοπλισμός / εγκατάσταση / δορυφορικα πιάτα - ποτήρια 
static IP 8.90

Πάντως μετά από το πρώτο ψάξιμο και καμιά 30ριά τηλεφωνικά ψηστήρια, το 2007 πλήρωνα λιγότερα από τις υπηρεσίες που θα λάβω τώρα.
Ακόμη και της Wind + διεθνή + static + email + παροχές βγαίνει αρκετά παραπάνω
Για να μην αναφερθώ στους υπόλοιπους
Θα περίμενε κανείς 8 χρόνια να έχουν γίνει μεγάλες αλλαγές στα κόστη των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών....

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> κανεις δεν θα μείνει χωρίς internet..! θα μας ειδοποίηση όλους η ONtelecoms...! 
> 
> εγώ τώρα το μονο που σκέφτομαι είναι σε τι εταιρία θα πάω... με την ON ήμουνα απίστευτα ευχαριστημένος αυτά τα 8 χρονια :/
> 
> σκέφτομαι να πάω στην wind.. το θέμα είναι πως θέλω να ξέρω αν έχει καλο internet γενικά..





Off Topic


		Κοίτα, αν θέλεις ένα φθηνό πάροχο και χρειάζεσαι το ίντερνετ για επαγγελματικούς λόγους ή για online games, προσωπικά δε θα επέλεγα WIND... Καλύτερα HOL (έχουμε 3 γραμμές οικογενειακώς) ή Forthnet, για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου (πιο) ήσυχο, σε σύγκριση με την Ανεμοδαρμένη...  :Cool:  

Από την άλλη, αν θες ένα απλό ίντερνετ έτσι για να χαζεύεις, να κατεβάζεις διάφορα ή για να βλέπεις καμιά ταινία, μια χαρά είναι η WIND. Απλά προσωπικά και σαν παλιός πελάτης, δε θα την πρότεινα σε κάποιον, που θέλει αξιοπιστία και παίζει πολλά online games...

----------


## nnn

Τα κόστη είναι ήδη κάτω του κόστους με μεγάλη χασούρα. Η πώληση υπηρεσιών κάτω του κόστους με κάλυψη της διαφοράς με δάνεια έφερε το σημερινό φαλίρημα της On και θα φέρει τα επόμενα που ετοιμάζονται.

----------


## marimo

Δηλαδή σε άλλες χώρες που είναι σαφώς φθηνότερες οι παροχές, εκεί δεν υπάρχουν εργατικά κόστη και επενδύσεις;
Και δε συζητάμε για χώρες με 100 εκ. κατοίκους.

----------


## akisgr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κοίτα, αν θέλεις ένα φθηνό πάροχο και χρειάζεσαι το ίντερνετ για επαγγελματικούς λόγους ή για online games, προσωπικά δε θα επέλεγα WIND... Καλύτερα HOL (έχουμε 3 γραμμές οικογενειακώς) ή Forthnet, για να έχεις το κεφάλι σου (πιο) ήσυχο, σε σύγκριση με την Ανεμοδαρμένη...  
> 
> Από την άλλη, αν θες ένα απλό ίντερνετ έτσι για να χαζεύεις, να κατεβάζεις διάφορα ή για να βλέπεις καμιά ταινία, μια χαρά είναι η WIND. Απλά προσωπικά και σαν παλιός πελάτης, δε θα την πρότεινα σε κάποιον, που θέλει αξιοπιστία και παίζει πολλά online games...


καλά για την forthnet δεν θέλω να μιλήσω...! στην περιοχή μου είναι χαλια...!!! με το ζόρι 2mbps πιάνεις... και συνεχώς αποσύνδεσης.. είχε ο γείτονας και πλήρωσε για να φύγει από την εταιρία γιατί δεν μπορούσε να κάνει τίποτα...!!

εγώ είμαι απαιτητικός και θέλω γρήγορες ταχύτητες... τόσο για streaming που χρησιμοποιώ πολύ όσο και για online games...! χρησιμοποιώ 4 υπολογιστές στο σπίτι με την ontelecoms στα 12mbps ήμουνα μια χαρά..! ίσος σκεφτώ να πάω σε hol..! το θέμα είναι πως θα μάθω αν στην περιοχή μου σαν εταιρία είναι καλή..! γενικά στην περιοχή μου από δίκτυα παίζουνε οτε/hol/cyta

----------


## sakis.kom

Forthnet και εγώ δεν κοιτάω, γιατί δεν την συμπαθώ από παλιά.

Για CYTA, με πήρε μία κυρία για προσφορά, εξωτερική συνεργάτις, αλλά μου είπε πως δεν μπορούνε να δώσουν με τίποτα κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που γράφουν στο site.
Οπότε αν μας κάνουν τα 23 ευρώ, καλώς, γιατί άλλη τιμή στην CYTA δεν βλέπω να έχουμε.

----------


## nOiz

> Τα κόστη είναι ήδη κάτω του κόστους με μεγάλη χασούρα. Η πώληση υπηρεσιών κάτω του κόστους με κάλυψη της διαφοράς με δάνεια έφερε το σημερινό φαλίρημα της On και θα φέρει τα επόμενα που ετοιμάζονται.


Αυτό νομίζω χωράει συζήτηση και μάλλον θα βγούμε off-topic αλλά πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψιν ότι εκτός από τις τιμές των retail πακέτων έχουν πέσει και οι μισθοί των εργαζομένων στους ISPs (και όχι μόνο) οπότε υπάρχει μια σχετική εξισορρόπηση πιστεύω

----------


## dreamer25

Σε οποιον εχει γινει προσφορα απο hol αν μπορει να μας ενημερωσει γτ εχω καταληξει η σε hol η σε wind να παω.Δε βιαζομαι βεβαια θα περιμενω μεχρι τη παρασκευη η το πολυ την αλλη εβδομαδα αναλογα με το περιθωριο που θα μας δοθει.

----------


## johnbars

Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά εμένα δεν με έχει ενοχλήσει κανείς έως τώρα. (Όχι ότι παραπονιέμαι, απλά το θεωρώ περίεργο). Μάλλον έχουν ξεκινήσει από Αθήνα ?? (Εγώ είμαι Θεσσαλονίκη)

----------


## sakis.kom

Στο σχετικό κείμενο που είχα στείλει σε όλους τους παρόχους, μου ήρθαν πριν λίγο τα παρακάτω από CYTA και HOL.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...87#post5692887

CYTA...



> _Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι προωθήσαμε το μήνυμα σας στο αρμόδιο τμήμα της εταιρείας μας.
> Στη διάθεση σας.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ,
> 
> Διεύθυνση Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών_


HOL...



> _Αγαπητέ συνδρομητη,
> 
> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε, σχετικά με αίτημα που μας έχετε θέσει, ότι
> Το έγγραφο αίτημά σας έχει παραληφθεί επιτυχώς στις 29/06/2015
> Σύντομα θα επικοινωνήσουμε μαζί σας και θα ενημερωθείτε για την εξέλιξή του._

----------


## nnn

> Αυτό νομίζω χωράει συζήτηση και μάλλον θα βγούμε off-topic αλλά πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψιν ότι εκτός από τις τιμές των retail πακέτων έχουν πέσει και οι μισθοί των εργαζομένων στους ISPs (και όχι μόνο) οπότε υπάρχει μια σχετική εξισορρόπηση πιστεύω


8,5€ ή λίγο παραπάνω είναι το μηνιαίο κόστος της γραμμής που εισπράτει ο ΟΤΕ βρέξει-χιονίσει από έναν πάροχο. Από τα 23€ πχ μιας τυπικής συνδρομής, ο πάροχος με τα υπόλοιπα 15€ πρέπει να πληρώσει το προσωπικό του (με μισθούς Βαλκανίων πλέον), την υποστήριξη, τα διεθνή κυκλώματα που στοιχίζουν, τα τέλη τερματισμού της τηλεφωνίας, να συντηρήσει τον εξοπλισμό του, να αποδώσει τον ΦΠΑ και τα λοιπά ανελαστικά έξοδα.

Αν νομίζεις πως βγαίνει κάνεις λάθος.

----------


## riptor01

Μετα απο τηλ. επικοινωνια με την ΟΝ (μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες) εχω να πω πως το τηλ. κεντρο ειναι υπο καταρευση. Οποιος/α να ναι σηκωνουν τηλ και απαντανε σε ολα τα ερωτηματα ασχετως θεματος. Δεν τους κατηγορω και φαινεται οτι δεν ειναι και στα καλυτερα τους αλλα παρολα αυτα ειναι ευγενικοι και ευδιαθετοι οσο γινετε. 

Μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι τελος ιουνιου θα εχουμε εγγραφη ενημερωση, καποιοι ισως και τηλεφωνικα! Δεν θα μας πασαρουν σε αλλον παροχο 10000% ουτε θα μας κανονισουν διακανονισμο. Οσοι εχουμε ακομα συμβολαιο που τρεχει με δεσμευση μου ειπε να μην κανουμε μεταφορα ακομα γιατι ηταν σαν να μου ελεγε στον τελευταιο λογαριασμο θα δεις ενα 70+. Επισης ρωτησα για τον εξοπλισμο και η απαντηση της κοπελας ηταν οτι ισως μας ζητηθει να τον επιστρεψουμε (εφοσον εχει γινειι η μεταφορα σε αλλον παροχο) αλλα δεν ηταν 100% σιγουρη αλλα θα μας δοθουν οδηγιες στην εγγραφη ενημερωση σχετικα με αυτο.

----------


## Z€r0

> Ήδη το κάνει κι άλλος, και σιγά θα ακολουθήσουν και οι υπόλοιποι όντως. Εφόσον όμως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να βγει κάποιος από το NAT αν το ζητήσει, δεν είναι και τόσο μείζον θέμα.


Μήπως μπορείς να αναφέρεις ποιός; Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο πάντως ότι θα αποτελέσει πρόβλημα και για τους υπόλοιπους και βλέπω τις πραγματικές IP να πωλούνται σαν υπηρεσία όπως τώρα οι static.

----------


## FuS

Off Topic


		Με τέτοιες "σκοτωμένες" τιμές (βλ. παραπάνω προσφορές) που κάνουν οι άλλοι πάροχοι πάνε τρέχοντας προς τον γκρεμό, όπως πολύ σωστά επισήμανε και ο nnn.
Μετά εδώ πάλι θα είμαστε και θα λέμε "ήταν πολύ καλή η <τάδε>.." "κρίμα που κλείνει.." κλπ.
Πολλοί εδώ πέρα ψάχνουν την χαμηλότερη (ακόμη και κάτω από το κόστος) τιμή χωρίς να λογαριάζουν πως αυτό είναι βλαπτικό αρχικά για την εταιρία και με τη σειρά του για τους υπαλλήλους και ύστερα για τους πελάτες της. Δυστυχώς, τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο.
(αναλογιστείτε απλά πόσα πληρώνεται ο υπάλληλος για να βγάλει την χασούρα. Τίποτα άλλο.)

----------


## Z€r0

> Ιστορίας συνέχεια με τις κλήσεις . Σειρά έχει η αγαπημένη μας κυπριακή εταιρία : "Γεια σας. Το ξέρετε πως σύμφωνα με *ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ* μέχρι *και 30 Ιουνίου* θα πρέπει να αλλάξετε πάροχο;" Εγώ : "Έχει βγάλει ανακοίνωση η ΕΤΤΤ;" "Φυσικά κύριε, είναι πολύ πρόσφατο." (facepalm) Να μην σας τα πολυλογώ τους ανέφερα πως αυτό που κάνουν είναι παραπληροφόρηση και ανεύθυνο. Μετά άκουσα το αμίμητο : "Το έγραψε η Ναυτεμπορική. Δηλαδή αν το γράψει το in.gr δεν είναι αλήθεια;" (facepalm x 2).....





> Η wind την τελευταια βδομαδα πρεπει να εχει παρει τηλεφωνο σπιτι 20 φορες.
> Μας τα εχουν ζαλισει κοινως...
> Τηλεφωνα 3 μερα με τη nova να ακολουθει με τα μισα περιπου...


Wind ίσως τελικά να μην πάω μόνο και μόνο γιατί το έχουν ξεφτιλίσει για τα καλά το θέμα και η Cyta πραγματικά οι τηλεφωνικές της προωθήσεις είναι μιά αποτυχία και μόνο κακό κάνουν στην εικόνα της γενικότερα και τσάμπα αφού η τελική της προσφορά είναι για την ώρα στο site της και καλύτερα έτσι.

Wind να ψαχνόμαστε για τον δεύτερο χρόνο πριν υπογράψουμε και για τέλη ενεργοποίησης γιατί; Ας βάλει έστω και μετά τις ανακοινώσεις (μπας και είναι τυπικοί έστω και μία φορά) ότι καλύτερο μπορεί για συνδρομητές ON ή γενικότερα στο site της και στα καταστήματα της και να σταματήσει αυτή η γελοιότητα με τα τηλε-φωνικά κέντρα.

----------


## marimo

> ...Μου ειπαν οτι μεχρι τελος ιουνιου θα εχουμε εγγραφη ενημερωση, καποιοι ισως και τηλεφωνικα! Δεν θα μας πασαρουν σε αλλον παροχο 10000% ουτε θα μας κανονισουν διακανονισμο. Οσοι εχουμε ακομα συμβολαιο που τρεχει με δεσμευση....


Το τέλος Ιουνίου μήπως είναι λίγο μακριά; Λέμε τώρα..

----------


## Z€r0

> Έχεις δει την απόφαση ???
> 
> Όχι, απλά έχουμε το δημοσίευμα της Ν και την δική μας επιβεβαίωση από τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Δεν έχεις αριθμό πρωτοκόλου ούτε κάποιο άλλο reference, μην κάνεις/κάνετε βιαστικές κινήσεις δεν θα μείνετε χωρίςυπηρεσία.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Όπως έλεγαν οι Λατίνοι, scripta manent, verba volant


Μάλλον πρέπει να μπεί στο αρχικό μήνυμα του θέματος κάτι σχετικό με μεγάλα γράμματα.

Όταν φθάσει η αίτηση μεταφοράς στην ON πριν τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις ακόμα και ο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα "άνεργος - υπάλληλος" (ελληνική πατέντα πλέον και αυτή δυστυχώς) εάν δεν έχει επίσημη σχετική ενημέρωση θα πρέπει να περάσει τις σχετικές χρεώσεις στον τελευταίο λογαριασμό άσχετα εάν μπορεί αυτό να διορθωθεί αργότερα εάν μεσολαβήσουν οι ανακοινώσεις με πιστώσεις στον εξοφλητήριο λογαριασμό αλλά μετά από εταιρεία που έχει κατεβάσει ρολά άντε να τα πάρεις πίσω.

----------


## schumacher_

> 8,5€ ή λίγο παραπάνω είναι το μηνιαίο κόστος της γραμμής που *εισπράτει* ο ΟΤΕ βρέξει-χιονίσει από έναν πάροχο. Από τα 23€ πχ μιας τυπικής συνδρομής, ο πάροχος με τα υπόλοιπα 15€ πρέπει να πληρώσει το προσωπικό του (με μισθούς Βαλκανίων πλέον), την υποστήριξη, τα διεθνή κυκλώματα που στοιχίζουν, τα τέλη τερματισμού της τηλεφωνίας, να συντηρήσει τον εξοπλισμό του, να αποδώσει τον ΦΠΑ και τα λοιπά ανελαστικά έξοδα.
> 
> Αν νομίζεις πως βγαίνει κάνεις λάθος.


Νομίζω το "χρεώνει" ταιριάζει καλύτερα...
Κατά τα άλλα, συμφωνώ 100% με τα υπόλοιπα

----------


## sakis.kom

Το τέλος Ιουνίου θεωρώ μπορεί να είναι γνώμη του/της υπαλλήλου και τίποτε άλλο.
Είναι πολύ μακρυά αυτό και δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να περιμένω τόσο.

----------


## Z€r0

Εάν κάποιος κάνει αίτηση πριν την προθεσμία κλεισίματος των κυκλωμάτων της ΟΝ που θα ανακοινωθεί, αλλά δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τότε η μετάβαση στον νέο πάροχο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάσει τον αριθμό του ή να χρεωθεί για ενεργοποίηση σε μη ενεργή γραμμή;

----------


## marimo

Μίλησα με υπάλληλο της ΟΝ (13801) και αφενός απάντησαν αμέσως (στο 1'), αφετέρου προσπάθησε να μου μεταφέρει ό,τι γνωρίζει που δυστυχώς (για τους υπαλλήλους που χάνουν τη δουλειά τους περισσότερο) είναι πολύ λίγα.
Εν τάχει:
Δεν έχουν καμία μα καμία επίσημη ενημέρωση για το τί θα γίνει, πότε, έως πότε, κλπ.
Γνωρίζουν ότι όταν θα είναι η ώρα θα ενημερωθούμε με έντυπη επιστολή.
Ανεφέρθη ο Σεπτέμβρης ως μια σημαντική ημερομηνία για την τύχη της ΟΝ και πιθανώς να συνεχίσει να παρέχει υπηρεσίες έως τότε. (???!)
Από εκεί κι έπειτα δε νομίζουν (με κάθε επιφύλαξη) ότι θα ζητηθούν τα 70άρια από τους πελάτες που έφυγαν.
Η σύσταση πάντως ήταν για αναμονή επίσημης ενημέρωσης.
 :Thinking:

----------


## Z€r0

> Το τέλος Ιουνίου μήπως είναι λίγο μακριά; Λέμε τώρα..


Η απάντηση του υπαλλήλου μάλλον είναι ενδεικτική του χάους που επικρατεί σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, ξέρουν και αυτοί ότι η ON κλείνει αλλά δεν ξέρουν λεπτομέρειες όχι μόνο για τους πελάτες της εταιρείας που κλείνει αλλά ούτε λεπτομέρειες για το τί θα γίνει με δικά τους θέματα με το κλείσιμο της εταιρείας.

Και από την ΕΕΤΤ καλό θα ήταν να μας πούν μόνο εάν ξέρουν πότε θα βγεί επίσημη ανακοίνωση αλλά και γιατί τις επίσημες ανακοινώσεις της εφόσον τις επιβεβαιώνει τις έχουν αναλάβει οι εφημερίδες.

----------


## homo_digital

Καλα μιλάμε η wind είναι άπαικτη, πρεπει να έχουν πάρει τρεις φορές μόνο σήμερα, τη μία φορά έκαναν και καμάκι στο γιό μου. 
Προσωπικά αιτήθηκα στη hol με 18€ λόγω vodafone συνδεσης και δωρεάν έξοδα ενεργοποίησης λόγω φοιτητικού πακέτου όπως είχα γράψει και αρχικά.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Καλα μιλάμε η wind είναι άπαικτη, πρεπει να έχουν πάρει τρεις φορές μόνο σήμερα, τη μία φορά έκαναν και καμάκι στο γιό μου. 
> Προσωπικά αιτήθηκα στη hol με 18€ λόγω vodafone συνδεσης και δωρεάν έξοδα ενεργοποίησης λόγω φοιτητικού πακέτου όπως είχα γράψει και αρχικά.


Μια χαρά σου έκατσε.

----------


## dimangelid

> Εάν κάποιος κάνει αίτηση πριν την προθεσμία κλεισίματος των κυκλωμάτων της ΟΝ που θα ανακοινωθεί, αλλά δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τότε η μετάβαση στον νέο πάροχο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάσει τον αριθμό του ή να χρεωθεί για ενεργοποίηση σε μη ενεργή γραμμή;


Γνωρίζω μόνο για την περίπτωση του αριθμού. Τον αριθμό δεν τον χάνεις, μπορείς να τον ξαναπάρεις μέσα σε 6 μήνες από την στιγμή που διακόπηκε η σύνδεση ή ακόμα και να τον μεταφέρεις σε άλλο πάροχο.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Εάν κάποιος κάνει αίτηση πριν την προθεσμία κλεισίματος των κυκλωμάτων της ΟΝ που θα ανακοινωθεί, αλλά δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τότε η μετάβαση στον νέο πάροχο, υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάσει τον αριθμό του ή να χρεωθεί για ενεργοποίηση σε μη ενεργή γραμμή;


Έχω μιλήσει με την ΕΕΤΤ πριν 3 μήνες για αυτό το πράγμα, τι γίνεται δηλαδή αν ο οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος κλείσει κάποια στιγμή και μου είχαν πει
πως το/τα νούμερο/α από την στιγμή που είναι καταχωρημένα με τα στοιχεία μας (όπως είναι και το 100% των συμβολαίων) δεν τα χάνουμε για ένα 6μηνο.

----------


## jap

> Γνωρίζουν ότι όταν θα είναι η ώρα θα ενημερωθούμε με έντυπη επιστολή.


Αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι ο τρόπος που πάντα προτιμούσε η ON να ενημερώνει.




> Ανεφέρθη ο Σεπτέμβρης ως μια σημαντική ημερομηνία για την τύχη της ΟΝ και πιθανώς να συνεχίσει να παρέχει υπηρεσίες έως τότε. (???!)


Κι εγώ αν ήμουν το αφεντικό της ON θα άφηνα τους (μήνες απλήρωτους και αβέβαιους για το αύριο εδώ και 3 χρόνια+) υπαλλήλους να πιστεύουν πως θα είχαν δουλειά ως το τέλος του έτους και να μη φοβούνται αιφνίδιο θάνατο, γιατί αλλιώς θα τα παρατούσαν όλα στην τύχη τους. Όποιος θυμάται τα τραγελαφικά που είχαν συμβεί τις τελευταίες ημέρες της Lannet, καταλαβαίνει τι εννοώ.

----------


## dimigar

Tρόμος από τους μελλοντικούς επίδοξους παρόχους:
Η HOL χθες μου ανέφερε οτι η Οn κλείνει και ξαφνικά θα μεταφερθούμε στον ΟΤΕ με πάγιο €35.!!!! Θέλετε να πληρώνετε αυτό το ποσόν κύριε; 
Την Τετάρτη πάλι η HOL μου είπε οτι θα χάσω το αριθμό τώρα που κλείνει η On!!
Όρνια στο πτώμα της αγαπημένης μας!!

Τελικά τι συνέβη με τη Lannet.Μου την ανέφεραν κι αυτή ως παράδειγμα..

----------


## DVader

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο να ξεκινήσω διαδικασία αλλαγής παρόχου από τώρα.
> Λογικά μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου δεν πρόκειται να «πέσουν» οι γραμμές της ON, οπότε περιμένω υπομονετικά (και σιγά την υπομονή, αφού έχω υπηρεσίες) και σκέφτομαι τι θα κάνω.
> Ο χρόνος είναι υπέρ μου, έχω την εντύπωση ότι μετά τις ανακοινώσεις της ON, θα γίνει του κουτρούλη ο γάμος από πλευράς προσφορών. Είναι σεβαστός ο αριθμός των 25.000 γραμμών και όλοι θα προσπαθήσουν να τον πλευρίσουν, ο κάθε ένας με τον δικό του τρόπο.
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μέχρι στιγμής με βλέπω μετά από 8 χρόνια απιστίας να γυρνάω σα μετανοημένη παλλακίδα στον αρχικό δυνάστη μου (ΟΤΕ)


Έτσι έτσι ...έτσι !  :Respekt:  Νυν παλλακίδα του ΟΤΕ !  :Lock:

----------


## akisgr

> Καλα μιλάμε η wind είναι άπαικτη, πρεπει να έχουν πάρει τρεις φορές μόνο σήμερα, τη μία φορά έκαναν και καμάκι στο γιό μου. 
> Προσωπικά αιτήθηκα στη hol με 18€ λόγω vodafone συνδεσης και δωρεάν έξοδα ενεργοποίησης λόγω φοιτητικού πακέτου όπως είχα γράψει και αρχικά.


καλά εκεί στην wind δεν παίζονται με τα τηλεφωνα... καθημερινά έχω τηλέφωνο από την wind και φυσικά και απαντάω... τους λέω δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για τα προγράμματα σας όμως ενδιαφέρομαι για εσάς.. κάθε φορα πιάνω συζήτηση για άσχετα θέματα... έχει πολύ γέλιο..!! :P

άλλη το βρίσκουνε ενοχλητικό... εγώ πάλι όχι.. :P την επομενη φορα θα ζητήσω να βγω και ραντεβού έτσι όπως πάει... χαχαχα

καλη επιλογη η hol...

----------


## aroutis

> Tρόμος από τους μελλοντικούς επίδοξους παρόχους:
> Η HOL χθες μου ανέφερε οτι η Οn κλείνει και ξαφνικά θα μεταφερθούμε στον ΟΤΕ με πάγιο €35.!!!! Θέλετε να πληρώνετε αυτό το ποσόν κύριε; 
> Την Τετάρτη πάλι η HOL μου είπε οτι θα χάσω το αριθμό τώρα που κλείνει η On!!
> Όρνια στο πτώμα της αγαπημένης μας!!
> 
> Τελικά τι συνέβη με τη Lannet.Μου την ανέφεραν κι αυτή ως παράδειγμα..


Tηλ. στη δουλειά παρακαλώ από συνεργάτες της ForthNet για προσφορά συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης ... δεν θυμάμαι τη προσφορά, όταν τους εξηγησα ότι δεν ενδιαφέρομαι, με ρωτήσαν που είμαι συνδρομητής για internet και τηλέφωνο.

Οταν τους είπα Vivodi/On, αρχισε το μπιρι μπιρι...
ΕΡ :"Ειστε ενήμερος ότι θα κλείσει, κρίμα δεν είναι να μεινετε ξαφνικά χωρίς τηλέφωνο ;"
ΑΠ:"Ξαφνικά δεν παίζει να μείνω, υπάρχει διαδικασία ενημέρωσης και μετά ένας μήνας (περίπου) που προβλέπεται για την μετάβαση σε νέο πάροχο".
ΕΡ:"Ναι, αλλά όμως μια και τα λέμε , γιατί δεν κάνετε την μετάβαση από τώρα ;"
ΑΠ:"Οπως σας είπα, πρέπει να προηγηθεί επίσημη ενημέρωση καθότι υπάρχει συμβαση με προνομιακή τιμολόγηση εν ισχύ και για να σπάσει πρέπει να υπάρχει υπαιτιότητα του παρόχου".
ΕΡ:"Ναι αλλά καταλαβαίνετε ότι μπορεί να μείνετε ανα πάσα στιγμή χωρίς internet"
ΑΠ:"Θα σας παρακαλέσω να μη το συνεχίσουμε, υπάρχουν και ενήμεροι άνθρωποι που δεν τρομοκρατούνται από τέτοιες συζητήσεις ευχαριστώ"*click*

Ελεος...

----------


## Hetfield

> 8,5€ ή λίγο παραπάνω είναι το μηνιαίο κόστος της γραμμής που εισπράτει ο ΟΤΕ βρέξει-χιονίσει από έναν πάροχο. Από τα 23€ πχ μιας τυπικής συνδρομής, ο πάροχος με τα υπόλοιπα 15€ πρέπει να πληρώσει το προσωπικό του (με μισθούς Βαλκανίων πλέον), την υποστήριξη, τα διεθνή κυκλώματα που στοιχίζουν, τα τέλη τερματισμού της τηλεφωνίας, να συντηρήσει τον εξοπλισμό του, να αποδώσει τον ΦΠΑ και τα λοιπά ανελαστικά έξοδα.
> 
> Αν νομίζεις πως βγαίνει κάνεις λάθος.





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Με τέτοιες "σκοτωμένες" τιμές (βλ. παραπάνω προσφορές) που κάνουν οι άλλοι πάροχοι πάνε τρέχοντας προς τον γκρεμό, όπως πολύ σωστά επισήμανε και ο nnn.
> Μετά εδώ πάλι θα είμαστε και θα λέμε "ήταν πολύ καλή η <τάδε>.." "κρίμα που κλείνει.." κλπ.
> Πολλοί εδώ πέρα ψάχνουν την χαμηλότερη (ακόμη και κάτω από το κόστος) τιμή χωρίς να λογαριάζουν πως αυτό είναι βλαπτικό αρχικά για την εταιρία και με τη σειρά του για τους υπαλλήλους και ύστερα για τους πελάτες της. Δυστυχώς, τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο.
> (αναλογιστείτε απλά πόσα πληρώνεται ο υπάλληλος για να βγάλει την χασούρα. Τίποτα άλλο.)




Off Topic



Πολυ σωστα τα λετε και συμφωνω 1000%, τα εχουμε πει και σε αλλα θεματα αλλωστε.
Δυστυχως τον καταναλωτη ουτε τον ενδιαφερουν αυτα, ουτε επισης αν ο ιδιος θα πληρωνεται 350€ (αλιμονο που θα τον ενδιεφερε), ουτε αν την χασουρα των εταιριων (κατ'επεκταση των τραπεζων) θα την πληρωσει διπλα και τριπλα μεσω της φορολογιας.
Και βεβαια η ΕΕΤΤ οπως παντα ειναι απουσα σε αυτη την τοξικη αγορα τηλεπικοινωνιων

----------


## jap

> Τελικά τι συνέβη με τη Lannet.Μου την ανέφεραν κι αυτή ως παράδειγμα..


Σε περίπτωση που ξέρω, έγινε αυτόματα μετάβαση στον ΟΤΕ, δεν ήταν όμως πλήρης βρόχος.

Τα τραγελαφικά ήταν όταν μπήκαν στα γραφεία οι κλητήρες από τις πιστώτριες τράπεζες, βρήκαν τα πάντα παρατημένα, από υπολογιστές και μηχανήματα μέχρι βάσεις δεδομένων.

----------


## ThReSh

τις static που έχει καβατζωμένες η On τις κάνει ό,τι θέλει?

----------


## dreamer25

Καλο ειναι οι συνδρομητες της On να παρουμε παλι την ΕΕΤΤ προκειμενου να ζητησουμε την αμεση αναρτηση της αποφασης στο διαδικτυο προκειμενου να προχωρησουμε και τυπικα σε αλλαγη παροχου.Η οn εννοειται αν δεν της εχει κοινοποιηθει η αποφαση ισχυριζεται αυτο που ισχυριζεται παρολο που ο κοσμος το χει τουμπανο καθως και μια μερα παραπανω να παραμενουν οι συνδρομητες θα ειναι + στο τελευταιο λογαριαμο που θα μας ερθει.Πιστευω παντως μεχρι τη παρασκευη θα εχουμε επισημες ανακοινωσεις.

----------


## vegg

...δε νομίζω η On να ζητήσει κάποιο ποσό για τις αποχωρήσεις, μια που θα ήταν πολύ προκλητικό...
Από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει αφενός επίσημη αίτηση της εταιρείας για πτώχευση, αφετέρου η έγκριση του ΕΕΤΤ...,  δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται άλλη υπαιτιότητα του παρόχου...
Στο κάτω κάτω, δε πιστεύω να μπορεί να τα διεκδικήσει κιόλας η On αφού δε θα υπάρχει και δε θα μπορεί να υποστηρίξει τους όρους της όποιας σύμβασης-συμβολαίου.
Να σημειωθεί ότι αν δεν έχει ανανεώσει κάποιος επίσημα το συμβόλαιο που έχει υπογράψει πριν από χρόνια (λόγο κάποιας μετάβασης σε οικονομικότερο πακέτο ή κάποια τροποποίηση των υπηρεσιών του...), δεν έχει ανάλογες οικονομικές δεσμεύσεις σε ισχύ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ...
 Κρίμα για τον κόσμο που θα ψάχνει για δουλειά τέτοιες εποχές... Fair well On Telecoms.

----------


## yiannis010

παντως φροντιστε να κανετε υπομονη,γιατι εχω την εντυπωση πως οποιος βιαστει ενδεχωμενος να χασει μια καλυτερη προσφορα σε σχεση μ αυτη που θα του δωσουνε μεμονομενα.επισης οσοι δεν εχετε οικονομικο προβλημα και σας ενδιαφερει η ταχυτητα το gaming τα ping κτλ εχετε το νου σας και στην hcn .ειναι λιγο τσιμπιμενη ειναι η αληθεια,αλλα τις ταχυτητες που λεει αυτες ακριβως προσφερει.(οπτικες ινες).τουλαχιστον για οσους βρισκονται θεσ/νικη.για μενα ηταν αλμυρες οι τιμες και προτιμησα αλλο παροχο.

----------


## Z€r0

> Γνωρίζω μόνο για την περίπτωση του αριθμού. Τον αριθμό δεν τον χάνεις, μπορείς να τον ξαναπάρεις μέσα σε 6 μήνες από την στιγμή που διακόπηκε η σύνδεση ή ακόμα και να τον μεταφέρεις σε άλλο πάροχο.





> Έχω μιλήσει με την ΕΕΤΤ πριν 3 μήνες για αυτό το πράγμα, τι γίνεται δηλαδή αν ο οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος κλείσει κάποια στιγμή και μου είχαν πει
> πως το/τα νούμερο/α από την στιγμή που είναι καταχωρημένα με τα στοιχεία μας (όπως είναι και το 100% των συμβολαίων) δεν τα χάνουμε για ένα 6μηνο.


Ωραία γιατί ακούω ακόμα περιπτώσεις που η μετάβαση παίρνει και 3 εβδομάδες. Οπότε μην τρέχουμε για να σώσουμε αριθμό με το που βγούν οι ανακοινώσεις.

----------


## crimson

Είμαι άλλος ένας ευχαριστημένος πελάτης της On.

Όποτε χρειάστηκα υποστήριξη, οι εργαζόμενοι είχαν άψογη συμπεριφορά.

Ξέρω ότι δεν θα πάω στη Forthnet και στη Wind, επειδή ήμουν για πάρα πολλά συνδρομητής, και το "λογιστικό τους σύστημα" είχε χάσει πληρωμές που είχα κάνει. Ευτυχώς είχα αντίγραφα των εξοφλημένων λογαριασμών. Για την (μη) υποστήριξη που είχα από τις δύο εταιρείες σε άλλα θέματα δε χρειάζεται να μιλήσω.

Προς το παρόν περιμένω...

----------


## HellV1L

Αυτό φαινόταν έχω και μήνες.... 

Όποιος δεν την έκανε με ελαφρά πηδηματακια εδώ και καιρό έκανε λάθος πιστεύω... 

Έχω πάει σε άλλο παροχο με δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση και πόσα άλλα καλούδια και έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο

----------


## sakis.kom

> Ξέρω ότι δεν θα πάω στη Forthnet και στη Wind, επειδή ήμουν για πάρα πολλά συνδρομητής, και το "λογιστικό τους σύστημα" είχε χάσει πληρωμές που είχα κάνει. Ευτυχώς είχα αντίγραφα των εξοφλημένων λογαριασμών


Τι μου θύμισες... αυτό με το "χάσιμο" πληρωμών μου το είχε κάνει η HOL κάπου το 2007, δεν έβρισκαν ένα ποσό 300 ευρώ για ετήσια *προπληρωμένη!* σύνδεση που είχα το 2005.
Τους έστειλα με fax την απόδειξη... μετά από μήνες πάλι τα ίδια... και ξανά μετά τρίτη φορά από το πουθενά, μου ξαναζήτησαν την απόδειξη!
Τα άκουσε η υπάλληλος αλλά ήταν απαράδεκτο αυτό που έκαναν!

----------


## marimo

> παντως φροντιστε να κανετε υπομονη,γιατι εχω την εντυπωση πως οποιος βιαστει ενδεχωμενος να χασει μια καλυτερη προσφορα σε σχεση μ αυτη που θα του δωσουνε μεμονομενα.επισης οσοι δεν εχετε οικονομικο προβλημα και σας ενδιαφερει η ταχυτητα το gaming τα ping κτλ εχετε το νου σας και στην hcn .ειναι λιγο τσιμπιμενη ειναι η αληθεια,αλλα τις ταχυτητες που λεει αυτες ακριβως προσφερει.(οπτικες ινες).τουλαχιστον για οσους βρισκονται θεσ/νικη.για μενα ηταν αλμυρες οι τιμες και προτιμησα αλλο παροχο.


Υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο Αθήνα;
Γενικεύω.
Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος πάροχος που θα άξιζε τον κόπο να συζητάμε εκτός από Cyta, Forthet, HOL, OTE, Wind?

----------


## DVader

> Υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο Αθήνα;
> Γενικεύω.
> Υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος πάροχος που θα άξιζε τον κόπο να συζητάμε εκτός από Cyta, Forthet, HOL, OTE, Wind?


OXI !!!!!

----------


## jim68

Αν μένεις στην περιοχή υπάρχει

----------


## tsioy

Έβγαλε ανακοίνωση η On (προς το παρόν, δεν ανοίγει το pdf...)
Παύση παροχής υπηρεσιών *30 Ιουνίου 2015*.
 :Crying:

----------


## tolispolo

Επισημη ανακοινωση απο το site της on (Το λινκ στην αρχικη σελιδα εχει σφαλμα!!!)

http://www.on.gr/export/sites/defaul...rtant-note.pdf

Για τουλαχιστον 6 χρονια συνδρομητης, αρκετα ευχαριστημενος με τις υπηρεσιες αλλα τον τελευταιο χρονο ειχε αρχισει η κατω βολτα...Ενω ειχε τεχνικους με καλες γνωσεις και γρηγορο εντοπισμο των προβληματων,τον τελευταιο χρονο μαλλον στις περικοπες προσωπικου τους εδιωξε...Ηταν σημαντικος λογος που αποχωρησα τον Μαρτιο καθως φαινοταν η πορεια της εταιρείας.....Κριμα για τον απληρωτο κοσμο εδω και πολυ καιρο.....

----------


## sedix

Ηρθε το τελος και επισημως ....

----------


## DVader

> Ηρθε το τελος και επισημως ....


 :Goodnight: 

- - - Updated - - -

Καιρός ήτανε ! Το κακό είναι ότι μειώνετε ο ανταγωνισμός !

----------


## aroutis

Φλερτάρω τελικά να πάω CYTA. 

Εχει κάποιος κάποια άποψη για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία ; 
Η χρήση που κάνω είναι πιο πολύ streaming , VPN, και τα κλασσικά (browsing etc) ..

----------


## Chryssostomos

> Φλερτάρω τελικά να πάω CYTA. 
> 
> Εχει κάποιος κάποια άποψη για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία ; 
> Η χρήση που κάνω είναι πιο πολύ streaming , VPN, και τα κλασσικά (browsing etc) ..


έχει η αδερφή μου.
Περιοχή Κορυδαλλού.
Συγχρονίζει γύρω στα 8mbps αλλά όσες φορές πάω σπίτι της,μου δίνει την αίσθηση πως το νούμερο είναι πλασματικό.
αργό youtube,το streaming είναι μια περιπέτεια,και το τηλέφωνο παίρνει σήμα από το ρούτερ.

----------


## tsioy

> έχει η αδερφή μου.
> Περιοχή Κορυδαλλού.
> Συγχρονίζει γύρω στα 8mbps αλλά όσες φορές πάω σπίτι της,μου δίνει την αίσθηση πως το νούμερο είναι πλασματικό.
> αργό youtube,το streaming είναι μια περιπέτεια,και το τηλέφωνο παίρνει σήμα από το ρούτερ.


α) Με άλλους παρόχους πώς ήταν;
β)  Περιοχή στον Κορυδαλλό;


Επίσης, όποιος ξέρει ας μας πει εκτος από Cyta , ποιοι άλλοι δίνουν σε νέους συνδρομητές τηλεφωνία voip;

----------


## Chryssostomos

> α) Με άλλους παρόχους πώς ήταν;
> β)  Περιοχή στον Κορυδαλλό;
> 
> 
> Επίσης, όποιος ξέρει ας μας πει εκτος από Cyta , ποιοι άλλοι δίνουν σε νέους συνδρομητές τηλεφωνία voip;


είναι ο πρώτος πάροχος που έβαλε στο σπίτι,οπότε δε ξέρω να σου πω.
Κοντά στον οτέ είναι αν ξέρεις που είναι ο οτε
εγώ πχ τον έχω δίπλα και με την On έπιανα 8mbps και τώρα με την wind 16

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Φλερτάρω τελικά να πάω CYTA. 
> 
> Εχει κάποιος κάποια άποψη για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία ; 
> Η χρήση που κάνω είναι πιο πολύ streaming , VPN, και τα κλασσικά (browsing etc) ..


Κάποια χρονάκια στη cyta, εγώ παλιότερα αδσλ, τώρα vdsl και η κόρη μου adsl.  
Το vdsl καμπάνα και η ποιότητα internet πολύ καλή
Στο adsl έχω την εντύπωση πως υποβιβάζει λίγο την γραμμή (κανά 2άρι κάτω, αντί για 16->14)
Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 14 άψογη εξυπηρέτηση σε όλα
Μετά άρχισαν λάθος λογαριασμοί και ολίγο μπάχαλο
Πιστεύω πως μαζί με τον ΟΤΕ έχουν την καλύτερη τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση, ενδιαφέρονται

Εχω περάσει από wind kai forthnet, never again που να με πληρώνουνε

Δεν με νοιάζουνε τα λίγα ευρώ παραπάνω, με νοιάζει η τεχνική υποστήριξη (αχρείαστη νάναι) και η ποιότητα του internet. Είμαι ευχαριστημένος
Πάντα με συμβόλαιο 12 μηνών

----------


## blade_

καλο κουραγιο και καλο θα ειναι να μη βιαστειτε να αλλαξετε παροχο..

----------


## marimo

Κλείνω προς HOL μεριά αλλά είναι και η μόνη που δεν έχει πάρει για προσφορά.
Να περιμένω καμιά δυο μέρες μήπως βγει κάτι ή τους χτυπάω την πόρτα?

----------


## nyannaco

> Κλείνω προς HOL μεριά αλλά είναι και η μόνη που δεν έχει πάρει για προσφορά.
> Να περιμένω καμιά δυο μέρες μήπως βγει κάτι ή τους χτυπάω την πόρτα?


Το ίδιο. Μάλλον θα περιμένω 1-2 μέρες.

----------


## aroutis

Θα κάνω το ίδιο, από Δευτέρα η όποια κίνηση.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## GeorgeMan

Εμενα δεν με εχει καλεσει κανεις.
Θα περασω την επομενη εβδομαδα απο Wind και HOL που ειναι οι φθηνοτερες με διαφορα στο VDSL απο καμπινα και.... οποια δωσει την καλυτερη προσφορα.

Δεν χρειαζονται βιαστικες κινησεις.

----------


## limplixos

> Κάποια χρονάκια στη cyta, εγώ παλιότερα αδσλ, τώρα vdsl και η κόρη μου adsl.  
> Το vdsl καμπάνα και η ποιότητα internet πολύ καλή
> Στο adsl έχω την εντύπωση πως υποβιβάζει λίγο την γραμμή (κανά 2άρι κάτω, αντί για 16->14)
> Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 14 άψογη εξυπηρέτηση σε όλα
> Μετά άρχισαν λάθος λογαριασμοί και ολίγο μπάχαλο
> Πιστεύω πως μαζί με τον ΟΤΕ έχουν την καλύτερη τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση, ενδιαφέρονται
> 
> Εχω περάσει από wind kai forthnet, never again που να με πληρώνουνε
> 
> ...


Να μη πάω στη Wind δηλαδή; Μένεις Νέα Σμύρνη σωστά; Εγώ σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση εκεί λόγω οικονομικής προφοράς στην αγορά. Θα έχει η οικογένειά μου μια εξοικονομήση ετήσια της τάξης των 150 ευρώ (σε σχέση με την on) και πάνω από 200 ευρώ αν τη συγκρινείς με ΟΤΕ κτλ. 

Τόσο χάλια είναι πια η τεχνική υποστήριξη;

----------


## DVader

> Να μη πάω στη Wind δηλαδή; Μένεις Νέα Σμύρνη σωστά; Εγώ σκέφτομαι να κάνω αίτηση εκεί λόγω οικονομικής προφοράς στην αγορά. Θα έχει η οικογένειά μου μια εξοικονομήση ετήσια της τάξης των 150 ευρώ (σε σχέση με την on) και πάνω από 200 ευρώ αν τη συγκρινείς με ΟΤΕ κτλ. 
> 
> Τόσο χάλια είναι πια η τεχνική υποστήριξη;


Και μόνο το NAT αντί για πραγματικές φτάνει ...για να μην πας ! Βέβαια με ένα τηλέφωνο φτιάχνει αλλά γιατί να το κάνεις !

----------


## limplixos

> Και μόνο το NAT αντί για πραγματικές φτάνει ...για να μην πας ! Βέβαια με ένα τηλέφωνο φτιάχνει αλλά γιατί να το κάνεις !


Φτιάχνει με ένα τηλέφωνο; Ε, αν αυτό το τηλέφωνο είναι αξίας 150 ευρώ, τότε για αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο θα το κάνω!  :Wink:

----------


## tsioy

> Φτιάχνει με ένα τηλέφωνο; Ε, αν αυτό το τηλέφωνο είναι αξίας 150 ευρώ, τότε για αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο θα το κάνω!


Φαντάζομαι ότι ο DVader εννοεί τηλεφώνημα.

----------


## limplixos

> Φαντάζομαι ότι ο DVader εννοεί τηλεφώνημα.


Ναι βρε και εγώ τηλεφώνημα εννοώ! Η μεταφορά μου ήταν και καλά αν το κέρδος μου από τη wind είναι 150 ευρώ, τότε αυτό το τηλεφώνημα θα αξίζει 150 ευρώ (και καλά..!)  :Wink:

----------


## dreamer25

Ελεος εχω χασει το μετρημα με τοσες φορες που με χει παρει η wind απο χτες.Περιμενω και γω προσφορα απο τη hol.Μεχρι τις 10 του μηνος λογικα μας δινεται το περιθωριο να παμε σε αλλο παροχο ωστε να χει γινει η μεταφορα μεχρι τις 30???

----------


## Siba

Rip ON, μαλλον με βλεπω για Forthnet 2Play

----------


## sakis.kom

Είχα τηλεφωνική απάντηση στο θέμα, από τον ΟΤΕ...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...87#post5692887

Μίλησα με έναν ευγενέστατο υπάλληλο, μου είπε πως δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που δίνεται και επίσημα σε όλον τον κόσμο γιατί θα υπήρχε θέμα ανταγωνισμού, κλπ.

Κράτησε το τηλέφωνο μου ώστε να με πάρει αργότερα κάποιος και να με ενημερώσει για γραμμή ISDN, αν θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε και τα 2 νούμερα τηλεφώνου.
Το κόστος έτσι όπως μου το εξήγησε βγαίνει τελική με 2 αριθμούς και ίντερνετ 24άρι = 36 ευρώ.
Ρώτησα και αν υπάρχει τέλος φορητότητας και μου είπε πως κάθε πελάτης εξετάζεται ξεχωριστά και ανάλογα την περίπτωση μπορεί να μην υπάρχει τέτοια χρέωση.

Αν υπάρξει κάτι αξιόλογο, θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## Chryssostomos

Με πήρε τηλέφωνο πριν λίγο μια αγενέστατη κοπελιά απο την Forthnet.
Κάνουμε λέει προσφορά στους πελάτες της On που έκλεισε...(διακόπτω)..ξέρετε της λέω(πληθυντικός εγώ) δεν έκλεισε ακόμα,αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι στην Οn πια.(διακόπτει αυτή) Α δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εμείς κάνουμε την προσφορά που σας λέω μπλα μπλα... 
της λέω ξέρετε σας το είπα ξανά δεν με ενδιαφέρει γιατί έχω φύγει από την ON και... Με ξαναδιακόπτει,μα εμείς σας κάνουμε αυτή τη προσφορά για να μην μείνετε χωρίς τηλέφωνο δεν σας εδνιαφέρει??
(εγώ)Μα δεν είμαι στην Ον καλή μου κυρία...
Δεν μας ενδιαδέρει μου ξανα λέει...
ΑΑ μήπως μου λέει είστε δυσαρεστημένος από εμάς γιατί εγώ τους μυρίζομαι τους πελάτες τόσα χρόνια και ...
κλικ μπιπ,μπιπ μπιπ της το έκλεισα στα μούτρα.
Για να μην λέμε ότι μόνο οι άλλοι είναι χάλια...

----------


## Siba

ΧXAXAXA Tι νουμερο ηταν αυτο που σου εκατσε!

----------


## Chryssostomos

> ΧXAXAXA Tι νουμερο ηταν αυτο που σου εκατσε!


Έλα μου ντε.
Καλά εδώ με παίρνει η ίδια η wind ακόμα μετά απο 2 μήνες. :Clap:

----------


## Johanvil

Στελνουμε αιτημα πρωτα προς ON για να φυγουμε και θα περιμενουμε αναλογη απαντηση πρωτα γραπτως προτου ψαξουμε για αλλη εταιρια;




> Ως εκ τούτου, σας γνωρίζουμε ότι έχετε τη δυνατότητα, *με σχετικό αίτημά σας*, να
> αποχωρήσετε από το δίκτυo της On Telecoms αζημίως (δηλαδή χωρίς την καταβολή
> τέλους απενεργοποίησης – αποσύνδεσης) και χωρίς οποιοδήποτε περιορισμό, με
> την αυτονόητη υποχρέωση εξόφλησης τυχόν οφειλόμενων τελών χρήσης των
> υπηρεσιών της εταιρείας μας.

----------


## DVader

> Φαντάζομαι ότι ο DVader εννοεί τηλεφώνημα.


Οχι ...... Την συσκευή εννοώ ...  :Thinking:  Μα τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να εννοώ ...

----------


## sakis.kom

> Στελνουμε αιτημα πρωτα προς ON για να φυγουμε και θα περιμενουμε αναλογη απαντηση πρωτα γραπτως προτου ψαξουμε για αλλη εταιρια;


Κάνεις τα χαρτιά σου όπου εσύ θες και ο νέος σου πάροχος ασχολείται με όοοοολα τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## DVader

εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ....

Πέραν το humor μου .... Με ένα τηλεφώνημα εννοώ.... Σύμφωνα με όσα λένε εδώ με ένα τηλεφώνημα στην υποστήριξή της Wind το θέμα λήγει !
Πρέπει να έχεις την γνώση για μένα ώστε να το καταλάβεις ότι είσαι με NAT γιατί θα ψάχνεις γιατί δεν παίζουν κάποιες σελίδες ! Και εδώ είναι για μένα το πρόβλημα με την Wind και η ένστασή μου !!!!!!!!!

----------


## tsioy

Off Topic





> Οχι ...... Την συσκευή εννοώ ...  Μα τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να εννοώ ...


Eννοείς πως το θέμα με το NAT φτιάχνει με μία συσκευή;  :Thinking: 
 :Laughing: 
fixed

----------


## DVader

> Κάνεις τα χαρτιά σου όπου εσύ θες και ο νέος σου πάροχος ασχολείται με όοοοολα τα υπόλοιπα.


Τι αίτημα ..? Αφού κλείνει ! Θέλεις δεν θέλεις πρέπει να φύγεις !

- - - Updated - - -




> Με πήρε τηλέφωνο πριν λίγο μια αγενέστατη κοπελιά απο την Forthnet.
> Κάνουμε λέει προσφορά στους πελάτες της On που έκλεισε...(διακόπτω)..ξέρετε της λέω(πληθυντικός εγώ) δεν έκλεισε ακόμα,αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι στην Οn πια.(διακόπτει αυτή) Α δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εμείς κάνουμε την προσφορά που σας λέω μπλα μπλα... 
> της λέω ξέρετε σας το είπα ξανά δεν με ενδιαφέρει γιατί έχω φύγει από την ON και... Με ξαναδιακόπτει,μα εμείς σας κάνουμε αυτή τη προσφορά για να μην μείνετε χωρίς τηλέφωνο δεν σας εδνιαφέρει??
> (εγώ)Μα δεν είμαι στην Ον καλή μου κυρία...
> Δεν μας ενδιαδέρει μου ξανα λέει...
> ΑΑ μήπως μου λέει είστε δυσαρεστημένος από εμάς γιατί εγώ τους μυρίζομαι τους πελάτες τόσα χρόνια και ...
> κλικ μπιπ,μπιπ μπιπ της το έκλεισα στα μούτρα.
> Για να μην λέμε


  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


Ηχογράφηση υπάρχει για να σπάσιμο γέλιου........... ?

----------


## sakis.kom

> Είχα τηλεφωνική απάντηση στο θέμα, από τον ΟΤΕ...
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...87#post5692887
> 
> Μίλησα με έναν ευγενέστατο υπάλληλο, μου είπε πως δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που δίνεται και επίσημα σε όλον τον κόσμο γιατί θα υπήρχε θέμα ανταγωνισμού, κλπ.
> 
> Κράτησε το τηλέφωνο μου ώστε να με πάρει αργότερα κάποιος και να με ενημερώσει για γραμμή ISDN, αν θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε και τα 2 νούμερα τηλεφώνου.
> Το κόστος έτσι όπως μου το εξήγησε βγαίνει τελική με 2 αριθμούς και ίντερνετ 24άρι = 36 ευρώ.
> Ρώτησα και αν υπάρχει τέλος φορητότητας και μου είπε πως κάθε πελάτης εξετάζεται ξεχωριστά και ανάλογα την περίπτωση μπορεί να μην υπάρχει τέτοια χρέωση.
> ...


Από την HOL, για το ίδιο θέμα της προσφοράς που ζήτησα, μου ζήτησαν τώρα κινητό για επικοινωνία... άντε να δούμε αν θα έχουμε κάποιο καλό κέρδος... όλοι μας!
Εύχομαι να μας έχουν διαβάσει!

----------


## Chryssostomos

> Τι αίτημα ..? Αφού κλείνει ! Θέλεις δεν θέλεις πρέπει να φύγεις !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
>          
> 
> 
> Ηχογράφηση υπάρχει για να σπάσιμο γέλιου........... ?


δε το περίμενα ρε συ μου ήρθε ξαφνικό.
 :ROFL:

----------


## Yabba

> Με πήρε τηλέφωνο πριν λίγο μια αγενέστατη κοπελιά απο την Forthnet.
> Κάνουμε λέει προσφορά στους πελάτες της On που έκλεισε...(διακόπτω)..ξέρετε της λέω(πληθυντικός εγώ) δεν έκλεισε ακόμα,αλλά και πάλι δεν είμαι στην Οn πια.(διακόπτει αυτή) Α δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εμείς κάνουμε την προσφορά που σας λέω μπλα μπλα... 
> της λέω ξέρετε σας το είπα ξανά δεν με ενδιαφέρει γιατί έχω φύγει από την ON και... Με ξαναδιακόπτει,μα εμείς σας κάνουμε αυτή τη προσφορά για να μην μείνετε χωρίς τηλέφωνο δεν σας εδνιαφέρει??
> (εγώ)Μα δεν είμαι στην Ον καλή μου κυρία...
> Δεν μας ενδιαδέρει μου ξανα λέει...
> ΑΑ μήπως μου λέει είστε δυσαρεστημένος από εμάς γιατί εγώ τους μυρίζομαι τους πελάτες τόσα χρόνια και ...
> κλικ μπιπ,μπιπ μπιπ της το έκλεισα στα μούτρα.
> Για να μην λέμε




Off Topic



Από την ίδια την FORTHnet δεν ήταν.
Από Online Sales ήταν standard, που είναι μεταπώλητής τους.
Έκανα αμάν για να απαλλαγώ από τα τηλεφωνήματα τους.
Ακόμα και στο Μητρώο 11 είχα κάνει εγγραφή και συνέχιζαν να με ενοχλούν.
Απευθύνθηκα σε δικηγόρο που επικοινώνησε μαζί τους και επιτέλους ηρέμησα.

----------


## Chryssostomos

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Από την ίδια την FORTHnet δεν ήταν.
> Από Online Sales ήταν standard, που είναι μεταπώλητής τους.
> Έκανα αμάν για να απαλλαγώ από τα τηλεφωνήματα τους.
> Ακόμα και στο Μητρώο 11 είχα κάνει εγγραφή και συνέχιζαν να με ενοχλούν.
> Απευθύνθηκα σε δικηγόρο που επικοινώνησε μαζί τους και επιτέλους ηρέμησα.


Από όπου και να ήταν δεν μιλάς έτσι στο τηλέφωνο.
Και εμένα απο την PlegmaNet με πήρανε τότε όχι απο την ίδια την Wind.
ίσως ο πιο ευγενικός άνθρωπος που με έχει καλέσει.
Μπορεί να φταίει και το γεγονός πως ήταν άντρας.:P

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Φλερτάρω τελικά να πάω CYTA. 
> 
> Εχει κάποιος κάποια άποψη για τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία ; 
> Η χρήση που κάνω είναι πιο πολύ streaming , VPN, και τα κλασσικά (browsing etc) ..




Off Topic


		Με τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζει η Cyta τους τελευταίους μήνες, προσωπικά δε θα την επέλεγα... Απλά δες ή ρώτα εδώ στο σχετικό θέμα...

Επίσης, αν γίνει τελικά αυτό που ακούγεται, δηλαδή η εξαγορά της, σύντομα (ή αργότερα) θα είσαι πελάτης της WIND...  :ROFL:

----------


## spyrakos81

Έκανα ένα τηλέφωνο στη HOL, δε μου έδωσαν κάτι περισσότερο από αυτά που αναγράφουν στο site τους. Τους ζήτησα να μου κάνουν δώρο τα τέλη σύνδεσης (35,90€) όπως κάνουν ΟΤΕ και Wind και θα προχωρήσουμε σε συμφωνία, αλλά μου είπαν ότι δε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Είμαι ανάμεσα σε HOL & Forthnet, Wind & Cyta δε θέλω με τίποτα. Για να δούμε...

----------


## Yabba

> Από όπου και να ήταν δεν μιλάς έτσι στο τηλέφωνο.
> Και εμένα απο την PlegmaNet με πήρανε τότε όχι απο την ίδια την Wind.
> ίσως ο πιο ευγενικός άνθρωπος που με έχει καλέσει.
> Μπορεί να φταίει και το γεγονός πως ήταν άντρας.:P


Όταν εξαρτώνται από το πόσες νέες συνδέσεις θα ολοκληρώσουν για να πάρουν το ποσοστό τους και τον μισθό τους, μιλάνε με αγένεια και όπως τους έρχεται.
Εδώ σου τάζουν ψεύτικες προσφορές για να κάνεις την σύνδεση.
Και μετά αφότου υπογράψεις δεν ξέρουν τίποτα.
Λίγες γιαγιάδες και παππούδες έχουν εξαπατήσει με αυτό τον τρόπο;

----------


## EnDLess

Hol  που είσαι;;;;  η wind με έχει πάρει 3 τηλέφωνα...

----------


## Yabba

Μην τσιμπάτε οτι σας παίρνουν από τις ίδιες τις εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών.
99,9% σας παίρνουν μεταπωλητές τους. 
Αν ενδιαφέρεστε να πάτε σε κάποια εταιρεία, πάρτε εσείς οι ίδιοι τηλέφωνο και ρωτήστε αν σας κάνουν κάποια προσφορά σαν πελάτες της On.

----------


## dimigar

Ιδού τα νέα:
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/s...roxi-upiresion

(''... σας γνωρίζουμε ότι έχετε τη δυνατότητα, με σχετικό αίτημά σας, να αποχωρήσετε από το δίκτυo της On Telecoms αζημίως...,''τι ενοούν με το σχετικό αίτημα;. )

----------


## Chryssostomos

> Μην τσιμπάτε οτι σας παίρνουν από τις ίδιες τις εταιρείες τηλεπικοινωνιών.
> 99,9% σας παίρνουν μεταπωλητές τους. 
> Αν ενδιαφέρεστε να πάτε σε κάποια εταιρεία, πάρτε εσείς οι ίδιοι τηλέφωνο και ρωτήστε αν σας κάνουν κάποια προσφορά σαν πελάτες της On.


τις ίδιες προσφορές που σου δίνουν και στα μαγαζιά,τις ίδιες δίνουν και στο τηλέφωνο.
Εύκολο να το καταλάβεις.
το πολύ πολύ να κάνεις κανα παζάρι παραπάνω.

----------


## johnny_s23b

Έκανα αίτηση στη forthnet.
 μου ζήτησαν να καταργήσω τη δεύτερη γραμμή που έχω (vivodi) για να μην αντιμετωπίσω πρόβλημα στη μεταφορά.
 Στην on μου ζήτησαν να στείλω fax και να ζητήσω κατάργηση του αριθμού και του βρόχου.
 βλέπω ότι ο αριθμός βρόχου που μου έδωσαν στη  forthnet και αυτός που μου είπαν στη  vivodi είναι ο ίδιος.την αίτηση την  έστειλα στο fax 210 6151300 . Φοβάμαι μήπως καταργηθεί εντελώς η γραμμή μου, εγώ θέλω να καταργηθεί ο ένας αριθμός μόνο.

----------


## Yabba

> τις ίδιες προσφορές που σου δίνουν και στα μαγαζιά,τις ίδιες δίνουν και στο τηλέφωνο.
> Εύκολο να το καταλάβεις.
> το πολύ πολύ να κάνεις κανα παζάρι παραπάνω.


Συνήθως οι μεταπωλητές ψεύδονται για να πουλήσουν την σύνδεση.
Το έγραψα και πριν.
Αν εσύ καταφέρεις να σου δώσουν επιπλέον έκπτωση και να ισχύει τότε πάω πάσο.

----------


## Chryssostomos

> Συνήθως οι μεταπωλητές ψεύδονται για να πουλήσουν την σύνδεση.
> Το έγραψα και πριν.
> Αν εσύ καταφέρεις να σου δώσουν επιπλέον έκπτωση και να ισχύει τότε πάω πάσο.


την προσφορά που μου έκανε ο τηλεπωλητής,ακριβώς την ίδια μου έδωσαν και σε κατάστημα wind.
Που είναι το ψέμα;

----------


## Yabba

Για αυτό έγραψα την λέξη συνήθως.
Υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις.

----------


## dimigar

> Έκανα αίτηση στη forthnet.
>  ....Στην on μου ζήτησαν να στείλω fax και να ζητήσω κατάργηση του αριθμού και του βρόχου.......


Στο Fax τι αναγράφεις όνομα, κωδικός πελάτου και τι άλλο;

----------


## restos

To "σχετικο αιτημα" που λέει η ανακοινωση μηπως γνωριζει καποιος τι ειναι.Το pdf  στη σελιδα της ον δεν το εμφανιζει

----------


## Atheros

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Με τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζει η Cyta τους τελευταίους μήνες, προσωπικά δε θα την επέλεγα... Απλά δες ή ρώτα εδώ στο σχετικό θέμα...
> 
> Επίσης, αν γίνει τελικά αυτό που ακούγεται, δηλαδή η εξαγορά της, σύντομα (ή αργότερα) θα είσαι πελάτης της WIND...


Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα η cyta.Η εξαγορά -συγχώνευση με Wind ναυάγησε.Επιλέξτε την άφοβα!

----------


## limplixos

> To "σχετικο αιτημα" που λέει η ανακοινωση μηπως γνωριζει καποιος τι ειναι.Το pdf  στη σελιδα της ον δεν το εμφανιζει

----------


## johnny_s23b

> Στο Fax τι αναγράφεις όνομα, κωδικός πελάτου και τι άλλο;


Τελικά ήταν λάθος, δεν έπρεπε να ζητήσω κατάργηση αριθμού βρόχου αλλά μόνο κατάργηση του αριθμού 211χχχχχχ.
μου ζήτησαν να την ξαναστείλω. θα τη στείλω με  email τώρα, θέλουν και την ταυτότητα. στο customer.care@on.gr
έγραψα
"Επιθυμώ οριστική κατάργηση του αριθμού 211χχχχχχχ που έχω στην εταιρία και ουδεμία ευθύνη 
φέρει η vivodi Telecom για την απόφασή μου αυτή." +όνομα , για υπογραφή

----------


## mpapouts

να δούμε που θα μας βγάλει...

Καλό ψάξιμο όλοι.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Έκανα ένα τηλέφωνο στη HOL, δε μου έδωσαν κάτι περισσότερο από αυτά που αναγράφουν στο site τους. Τους ζήτησα να μου κάνουν δώρο τα τέλη σύνδεσης (35,90€) όπως κάνουν ΟΤΕ και Wind και θα προχωρήσουμε σε συμφωνία, αλλά μου είπαν ότι δε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.





> Hol  που είσαι;;;;  η wind με έχει πάρει 3 τηλέφωνα...


Παιδιά, για την HOL κρατήστε ακόμα 1-2 μέρες και μην βιαστείτε! Έχω μιλήσει μαζί τους!

Επίσης μιλώντας με HOL, μπορούμε να μεταφέρουμε εκεί ΚΑΙ τα δύο μας νούμερα, θα δουλεύουν και τα 2, αλλά ΌΧΙ ταυτόχρονα.
Αν μας καλούν στο ένα ενώ μιλάμε στο άλλο, η δεύτερη κλήση θα μπαίνει σε αναμονή. Η μεταφορά του δεύτερου αριθμού, ΧΩΡΙΣ επιπλέον χρέωση.
Η συσκευή τηλεφώνου μπαίνει κανονικά στην πρίζα και όχι σε ρούτερ.

----------


## Hetfield

> Παιδιά, για την HOL κρατήστε ακόμα 1-2 μέρες και μην βιαστείτε! Έχω μιλήσει μαζί τους!
> 
> Επίσης μιλώντας με HOL, μπορούμε να μεταφέρουμε εκεί ΚΑΙ τα δύο μας νούμερα, θα δουλεύουν και τα 2, αλλά ΌΧΙ ταυτόχρονα.
> Αν μας καλούν στο ένα ενώ μιλάμε στο άλλο, η δεύτερη κλήση θα μπαίνει σε αναμονή. Η μεταφορά του δεύτερου αριθμού, ΧΩΡΙΣ επιπλέον χρέωση.
> Η συσκευή τηλεφώνου μπαίνει κανονικά στην πρίζα και όχι σε ρούτερ.


Τοτε ποιο το νοημα;
Εγω στη Cyta τα χρησιμοποιουσα και τα δυο ταυτοχρονα.

----------


## dimigar

> Τελικά ήταν λάθος, δεν έπρεπε να ζητήσω κατάργηση αριθμού βρόχου αλλά μόνο κατάργηση του αριθμού 211χχχχχχ.
> μου ζήτησαν να την ξαναστείλω. θα τη στείλω με  email τώρα, θέλουν και την ταυτότητα. στο customer.care@on.gr
> έγραψα
> "Επιθυμώ οριστική κατάργηση του αριθμού 211χχχχχχχ που έχω στην εταιρία και ουδεμία ευθύνη 
> φέρει η vivodi Telecom για την απόφασή μου αυτή." +όνομα , για υπογραφή


Γιατί να καταργήσουμε τον αριθμό άραγε; Και ο νέος πάροχος θα μπορεί να το πάρει εκ νέου;
Η hol λέει οτι μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε και τα δύο νούμερα, γιατί να τα καταργήσουμε;

----------


## sakis.kom

> Τοτε ποιο το νοημα;
> Εγω στη Cyta τα χρησιμοποιουσα και τα δυο ταυτοχρονα.


Ότι δεν χάνεται τελείως το δεύτερο νούμερο. Κάτι είναι και αυτό. Πχ το παιδί που έγραψε πιο πριν ζήτησε την κατάργηση του κατά την αλλαγή παρόχου.




> Η hol λέει οτι μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε και τα δύο νούμερα, γιατί να τα καταργήσουμε;


Αμ δεν το ξέραμε αυτό, εγώ δεν το ήξερα, παρά τώρα το έμαθα που μίλησα με άνθρωπο από την HOL.

----------


## johnny_s23b

> Γιατί να καταργήσουμε τον αριθμό άραγε; Και ο νέος πάροχος θα μπορεί να το πάρει εκ νέου;
> Η hol λέει οτι μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε και τα δύο νούμερα, γιατί να τα καταργήσουμε;


Δεν έψαξα για hol, απλά στη  forthnet, το τέλος διακοπής είναι 70 ευρώ, γι' αυτό τη διάλεξα, διαφορετικά θα πήγαινα  wind. Αν η hol  δε χρεώνει παραπάνω τότε συμφέρει να κρατήσει κάποιος τους 2 αριθμούς, εμένα όμως δε μου χρειάζονται.

----------


## Eaglos

Ήμουν NetOne και πέρασα στη Cyta όταν έκλεισε η πρώτη. Σε 3 σημεία στο Βύρωνα δεν έχω πρόβλημα
με τη σύνδεση. Η χρήση είναι σερφάρισμα, torrents, streaming και καθόλου on line gaming. Η αναμονή στο
τηλεφωνικό κέντρο έχει ανέβει και μια φορά στα τέλη του 2014 έμεινα κοντά 20 μέρες με την ελάχιστη τα-
χύτητα συγχρονισμού. Η βλάβη διορθώθηκε από ΟΤΕ απλά για κάποιο λόγο άργησε πάρα πολύ να α-
σχοληθεί η CYTA με το αίτημα και κατ' επέκταση να το λάβει ο ΟΤΕ.

Για το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα ζήτησα μέσω email να έχω την ανάλογη έκπτωση στον επόμενο λογαρισμό.
Αν και δεν πήρα ποτέ κάποια απάντηση, φαίνεται ότι διάβασαν τα email και πέρασε η έκπτωση 2 λογαρια-
σμούς μετά.

Το ένα και μοναδικό πρόβλημα είναι ο κλασικός καρκίνος όπου το τηλέφωνο πρέπει να συνδέεται στο router
και φυσικά αν πέσει το ρεύμα, καεί ο ρούτερ, απορυθμιστεί ο ρούτερ, κοπεί η σύνδεση τότε χαιρετάς το τηλέ-
φωνο και μετά τρως και το τρολάρισμα από τη Cyta που λέει "αν έχετε πρόβλημα καλέστε μας στο χχχχ δω-
ρεάν από cyta".

Σαν τιμή δεν ξέρω τι παίζει σήμερα. Εγώ για 8άρι net, απεριόριστα και 30´ κινητά δίνω 19,5 Ευρώ μετά τις τε-
λευταίες αυξήσεις και ζητώντας μόνο ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό και έχοντας κάτι εκπτώσεις λόγω παλαιότητας.

----------


## marimo

> Παιδιά, για την HOL κρατήστε ακόμα 1-2 μέρες και μην βιαστείτε! Έχω μιλήσει μαζί τους!


Νέα προσφορά;

----------


## sakis.kom

> Δεν έψαξα για hol, απλά στη  forthnet, το τέλος διακοπής είναι 70 ευρώ, γι' αυτό τη διάλεξα...


Χωρίς να γνωρίζω, απλά ρωτάω, μήπως "παίζει" η χρέωση ανάλογα το πόσο καιρό έχεις παραμείνει στην υπηρεσία?

----------


## Atallos

Αν σταματησω την On τωρα κ περασω σε Forthnet πχ , θα πρεπει να περιμενω χωρις ιντερνετ/τηλεφωνο καποιες μερες?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Off Topic


		H HOL πολύ δύσκολα δίνει κάτι παραπάνω από αυτά που λέει το σάιτ της... Μην το ψάχνετε πολύ. Σας το λέω από... εμπειρία!  :Razz:

----------


## sakis.kom

> Νέα προσφορά;


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Δεν μπορώ να επεκταθώ γιατί δεν θέλω να στραβώσει κάτι, αλλά... αφήστε το μέχρι Παρασκευή πρωί αν θέλετε να μεταβείτε στην HOL.
Η HOL το γνωρίζει το θέμα μας μέσω του κειμένου που έστειλα πριν μερικές μέρες και έχω και κάποια συνομιλία/απάντηση.
Εννοείται πως δεν κάνω πλάκα για το παραμικρό.

----------


## gthe

Προτείνω άπαντες να μην βιαστείτε και να αφήσετε 1-2 μέρες τουλάχιστον που λογικά θα είναι προς όφελος μας. Εγώ έκανα μια μίνι έρευνα σε OTE, HOL, WIND και αυτή τη στιγμή παίζουν απλά οι τρέχουσες προσφορές (που είναι και στα site των παρόχων). 

Λογικά το επιθετικό marketing των εταιριών θα διαμορφώσει νέες προσφορές για τους πρώην πλέον συνδρομητές της on εντός των ημερών. Αν όχι κάνουμε την Δευτέρα την αίτηση με τις τρέχουσες τιμές πιστεύω

----------


## sakis.kom

> Αν σταματησω την On τωρα κ περασω σε Forthnet πχ , θα πρεπει να περιμενω χωρις ιντερνετ/τηλεφωνο καποιες μερες?


Δεν χρειάζεται να σταματήσεις την ΟΝ τώρα. Κάνεις τα χαρτιά σου προς Forthnet και η ΟΝ θα καταργηθεί "αυτόματα" όταν ενεργοποιηθεί η Forthnet

----------


## nyannaco

> Αν σταματησω την On τωρα κ περασω σε Forthnet πχ , θα πρεπει να περιμενω χωρις ιντερνετ/τηλεφωνο καποιες μερες?


Φυσιολογικά στη μετάβαση μένεις χωρίς υπηρεσίες λίγες ώρες, όχι μέρες.

----------


## Atallos

Ναι το εθεσα λαθος

Εφοσον λοιπον κανω ας πουμε την αιτηση απο Δευτερα , θα περιμενω απλα μεχρι τις 30 με On κ μετα αμεσως εφοσον εχουν ερθει router κτλ θα περασω σε αλλη εταιρεια χωρις downtime? σε τηλ/internet?

----------


## johnny_s23b

> Χωρίς να γνωρίζω, απλά ρωτάω, μήπως "παίζει" η χρέωση ανάλογα το πόσο καιρό έχεις παραμείνει στην υπηρεσία?


στη wind μου είπαν πχ ξεκινάει στα 150 ευρώ και χαμηλώνει μετά τους 18 μήνες... στη cyta δε μου είπαν ότι μειώνεται όσο περνάει ο χρόνος . Αν όμως ήξερα όλα  θα κυλούσαν όλα καλά, στη wind θα πήγαινα.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Ναι το εθεσα λαθος
> 
> Εφοσον λοιπον κανω ας πουμε την αιτηση απο Δευτερα , θα περιμενω απλα μεχρι τις 30 με On κ μετα αμεσως εφοσον εχουν ερθει router κτλ θα περασω σε αλλη εταιρεια χωρις downtime? σε τηλ/internet?


Όχι, η ενεργοποίηση μπορεί να γίνει νωρίτερα. Θα σε πάρουν τηλέφωνο ή θα σε ενημερώσουν με SMS πως η γραμμή σας έχει ενεργοποιηθεί.
Βάζεις τον εξοπλισμό και είσαι έτοιμος. Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια εκείνη την ημέρα, γράψε στο φόρουμ ή πάρε τους ένα τηλέφωνο. Το 30 της ΟΝ δεν σε απασχολεί.

----------


## Siba

> Αν σταματησω την On τωρα κ περασω σε Forthnet πχ , θα πρεπει να περιμενω χωρις ιντερνετ/τηλεφωνο καποιες μερες?


H μεταφορα διαρκει περιπου 2 εβδομαδες και στο μεταξυ συνεχιζεις να εχεις τις υπηρεσιες της ΟΝ.

----------


## homo_digital

Δεν ξέρω για σας αλλά αυτές τις μέρες με την on κατεβάζω κοντά στο 1,2mb και ανεβάζω γύρω στα 120Kb ταχύτητες πρωτόγνωρες για μένα τα τελευταία 7 χρόνια που είμαι πελάτης της. Τι έγινε, ανοίξανε τη βρύση;

----------


## Atallos

> H μεταφορα διαρκει περιπου 2 εβδομαδες και στο μεταξυ συνεχιζεις να εχεις τις υπηρεσιες της ΟΝ.


Αρα το πολυ πολυ να μην εχω internet/τηλ για καποιες ωρες max φανταζομαι

----------


## intech

Με τα εμαιλ τι γίνεται....?

----------


## Siba

> Αρα το πολυ πολυ να μην εχω internet/τηλ για καποιες ωρες max φανταζομαι


Aν ολα πανε καλα φανταζομαι καπως ετσι.

----------


## HuX_FluX

Φανταζομαι οτι θα εχει ξαναειπωθει, αλλα επειδη δεν εχω χρονο να διαβασω τις 26 σελιδες που προηγηθηκαν ρωτω οχι τοσο για την on αλλα γενικοτερα:
Με ποιο δικαιωμα η on και η καθε on σταματα μονομερως τα συμβολαια με τους πελατες;
Τι εννοω;
Αν εγω υπογραψω 24μηνο συμβολαιο με μια εταιρεια και στη διαρκεια αυτη "βαρεσω κανονι" (πχ αδυναμια πληρωμης ή μονομερης καταγγελια συμβολαιου) θα εχω απο οικονομικες εως και νομικες συνεπειες απεναντι στην εταιρεια.
Γιατι οταν μια εταιρεια βαρεσει κανονι, οχι απλα δεν αποζημιωνει τους πελατες της για την μονομερη καταγγελια του συμβολαιου, αλλα απαιτει να πληρωθει μεχρι το τελευταιο σεντ των υπηρεσιων που παρειχε, ενημερωνοντας τους παραλληλα οτι δεν θα τηρησει τη δεσμευση της εναντι τους, να συνεχισει να τους παρεχει τις υπηρεσιες της;

Τι ειδους κοροιδια ειναι αυτη; Υπογραφουν 2 πλευρες συμβολαιο, αλλα κυρωσεις ισχυουν μονο για την μια;

----------


## marimo

> Με τα εμαιλ τι γίνεται....?


Κανονικα θα έπρεπε να παραμείνει ενεργό για ένα εξάμηνο αλλά προβλέπω να πεθαίνει τέλος Ιουνίου.

Κρίμα και το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει αρκετά αυτά τα 8 χρόνια.

----------


## sakis.kom

*Προσφορά από την HOL για τους συνδρομητές της ON Telecoms. Δηλώστε συμμετοχή!* :Clap: 
*Η προσφορά αυτή είναι "δική μας" προσπάθεια μέσω του ADSLgr.com και δεν θα την βρείτε πουθενά αλλού.* :Clap: 

Θα ποστάρω και εγώ... αλλά μου ενώνει αυτόματα το κείμενο με το προηγούμενο, οπότε πρέπει να μπω δεύτερος. :Razz: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...82-ON-Telecoms

_Εννοείται πως έχει ενημερωθεί και ο Admin του φόρουμ και είμαστε σε συνεργασία για το καλύτερο όλων._

----------


## Z€r0

Έφθασε η ώρα και τυπικά λοιπόν...

Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιές εταιρείες δίνουν δωρεάν έντυπο αναλυτικό λογαριασμό; Έχουν έστω κάποιο συγκεντρωτικό αρχείο όπως το .xls που έδινε το MyOn με τις κλήσεις αναλυτικά κάθε μήνα;

Στην Wind ή άλλη εταιρεία πληρώνεις extra για να πληρώσεις εκεί τον λογαριασμό σου και όχι ηλεκρονικά;

Με την ON για την όποια χρήση του Ιουνίου θα μείνει ανοικτό το MyOn για ηλεκρονικές πληρωμές και θα προλάβουν να εκδώσουν λογαριασμούς; Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο λογαριασμός του Μαίου να ήταν και ο τελευταίος;

Εάν η μεταφορά της γραμμής δεν ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τις 30/6 τί προβλήματα μπορεί να προκύψουν στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;

----------


## sakis.kom

> Έφθασε η ώρα και τυπικά λοιπόν...
> Με την ON η όποια χρήση για του Ιούνιο θα μείνει ανοικτό το MyOn για ηλεκρονικές πληρωμές και θα προλάβουν να εκδώσουν λογαριασμούς; Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο λογαριασμός του Μαίου να ήταν και ο τελευταίος;


Λογικά, θα έχουμε και λογαριασμό Ιουνίου.




> Εάν η μεταφορά της γραμμής δεν ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τις 30/6 τί προβλήματα μπορεί να προκύψουν στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;


Δεν χάνουμε τους αριθμούς τηλεφώνου αν εννοείς αυτό, ακόμα και αν ο πάροχος που θα μεταβούμε μας κάνει ενεργοποίηση μετά τις 30/06.

----------


## aroutis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Με τα προβλήματα που παρουσιάζει η Cyta τους τελευταίους μήνες, προσωπικά δε θα την επέλεγα... Απλά δες ή ρώτα εδώ στο σχετικό θέμα...
> 
> Επίσης, αν γίνει τελικά αυτό που ακούγεται, δηλαδή η εξαγορά της, σύντομα (ή αργότερα) θα είσαι πελάτης της WIND...


ΜΑΚΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!! lol

Οπότε ... HOL ? ...

----------


## Z€r0

> Λογικά, θα έχουμε και λογαριασμό Ιουνίου.
> 
> 
> Δεν χάνουμε τους αριθμούς τηλεφώνου αν εννοείς αυτό, ακόμα και αν ο πάροχος που θα μεταβούμε μας κάνει ενεργοποίηση μετά τις 30/06.


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.


> *Προσφορά από την HOL για τους συνδρομητές της ON Telecoms. Δηλώστε συμμετοχή!*
> *Η προσφορά αυτή είναι "δική μας" προσπάθεια μέσω του ADSLgr.com και δεν θα την βρείτε πουθενά αλλού.*
> 
> Θα ποστάρω και εγώ... αλλά μου ενώνει αυτόματα το κείμενο με το προηγούμενο, οπότε πρέπει να μπω δεύτερος.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...80#post5696580
> 
> _Εννοείται πως έχει ενημερωθεί και ο Admin του φόρουμ και είμαστε σε συνεργασία για το καλύτερο όλων._


Καταρχάς μπράβο για την προσπάθεια, αλλά καλό θα ήταν και η HOL να δώσει εξαρχής κάποιους στόχους. Πάντως έτσι και αλλιώς όσοι σκοπεύατε να πάτε HOL καλό είναι να μαζευτείτε για ότι καλύτερο.

Μακάρι να γινόταν κάποια ανάλογη κίνηση και από τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους.

----------


## sakis.kom

Πείτε ρε σεις κανένα σχόλιο για την HOL να μαζευτούμε!
Εγώ θα δηλώσω συμμετοχή γιατί και τους δύο αριθμούς παίρνουν (άσχετα που δεν τους έχουν ανεξάρτητα), και χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση, και σε σχέση με άλλους τους θεωρώ καλύτερους.

----------


## marimo

> *Προσφορά από την HOL για τους συνδρομητές της ON Telecoms. Δηλώστε συμμετοχή!*
> *Η προσφορά αυτή είναι "δική μας" προσπάθεια μέσω του ADSLgr.com και δεν θα την βρείτε πουθενά αλλού.*
> 
> Θα ποστάρω και εγώ... αλλά μου ενώνει αυτόματα το κείμενο με το προηγούμενο, οπότε πρέπει να μπω δεύτερος.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...80#post5696580
> 
> _Εννοείται πως έχει ενημερωθεί και ο Admin του φόρουμ και είμαστε σε συνεργασία για το καλύτερο όλων._


Ασχέτως εκβάσεως θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω a priori το sakis.kom αλλά και το adslgr για αυτήν την πολύ καλή κίνηση.

Εύγε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Z€r0

> Ελεος εχω χασει το μετρημα με τοσες φορες που με χει παρει η wind απο χτες.Περιμενω και γω προσφορα απο τη hol.Μεχρι τις 10 του μηνος λογικα μας δινεται το περιθωριο να παμε σε αλλο παροχο ωστε να χει γινει η μεταφορα μεχρι τις 30???


Για την ώρα όμως η τηλε-προσφορά της Wind (εκπροσώπου της δηλαδή) με δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση και 20€ και για τα 2 χρόνια ακούγεται η καλύτερη οικονομικά. Αλλά μπορεί όποιος τελικά την υπογράψει να μας πεί εάν όντως ισχύει και στα συμβόλαια;

Forthnet έλεγα να πάω αλλά δεν κάνει κάποια προσφορά πέραν των 24,90€ του site της, ούτε δωρεάν την ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## sakis.kom

Παιδιά το λινκ διορθώθηκε. Συγνώμη για το λάθος url !

Το ποστάρω και εδώ!

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...82-ON-Telecoms

----------


## Z€r0

> Και μόνο το NAT αντί για πραγματικές φτάνει ...για να μην πας ! Βέβαια με ένα τηλέφωνο φτιάχνει αλλά γιατί να το κάνεις !


Το ότι η Wind ξέμεινε πρώτη από IPv4 σίγουρα δίνει μια εικόνα για αυτήν αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι να ξεμείνουν σύντομα και οι υπόλοιποι οπότε μάλλον αυτό το πρόβλημα σε λίγο ίσως υπάρχει και στους υπόλοιπους παρόχους.

----------


## jap

Ωραίος ο Σάκης!  :One thumb up:  Ό,τι και να βγει καλό θα είναι.

----------


## Z€r0

> Επίσης μιλώντας με HOL, μπορούμε να μεταφέρουμε εκεί ΚΑΙ τα δύο μας νούμερα, θα δουλεύουν και τα 2, αλλά ΌΧΙ ταυτόχρονα.
> Αν μας καλούν στο ένα ενώ μιλάμε στο άλλο, η δεύτερη κλήση θα μπαίνει σε αναμονή. Η μεταφορά του δεύτερου αριθμού, ΧΩΡΙΣ επιπλέον χρέωση.
> Η συσκευή τηλεφώνου μπαίνει κανονικά στην πρίζα και όχι σε ρούτερ.


Σίγουρα σε ενημέρωσαν σωστά από την HOL; Ή θα σας το παρέχει μέσω VOIP; Υπάρχει επιστροφή της φωνής από το router και στις υπόλοιπες τηλεφωνικές πρίζες του σπιτιού μόνο με ένα splitter και ένα Τ. Εάν σας το δίνουν μέσω VOIP θα ισχύουν ακριβώς οι ίδιοι περιορισμοί με την Cyta και εάν δεν κάνει κάποια σούπερ προσφορά η HOL να σας συμφέρει τελικά καλύτερα η Cyta.

Για την ώρα για 2 γραμμές τί τιμή σου δίνει η HOL και τί η Cyta;

Πάντως και VOIP εάν δεν σκοπεύετε να κλείνετε το router σας, δεν έχετε πρόβλημα να χρησιμοποιείτε μόνο το router του παρόχου(ή να μπλέκετε με bridge mode) και έχετε μόνο τηλεφωνικές συσκευές που θέλουν και αυτές ρεύμα για να λειτουργήσουν γνώμη μου είναι να μην το φοβάστε εάν σας συμφέρει οικονομικά.

----------


## mdplus

> Φανταζομαι οτι θα εχει ξαναειπωθει, αλλα επειδη δεν εχω χρονο να διαβασω τις 26 σελιδες που προηγηθηκαν ρωτω οχι τοσο για την on αλλα γενικοτερα:
> Με ποιο δικαιωμα η on και η καθε on σταματα μονομερως τα συμβολαια με τους πελατες;
> Τι εννοω;
> Αν εγω υπογραψω 24μηνο συμβολαιο με μια εταιρεια και στη διαρκεια αυτη "βαρεσω κανονι" (πχ αδυναμια πληρωμης ή μονομερης καταγγελια συμβολαιου) θα εχω απο οικονομικες εως και νομικες συνεπειες απεναντι στην εταιρεια.
> Γιατι οταν μια εταιρεια βαρεσει κανονι, οχι απλα δεν αποζημιωνει τους πελατες της για την μονομερη καταγγελια του συμβολαιου, αλλα απαιτει να πληρωθει μεχρι το τελευταιο σεντ των υπηρεσιων που παρειχε, ενημερωνοντας τους παραλληλα οτι δεν θα τηρησει τη δεσμευση της εναντι τους, να συνεχισει να τους παρεχει τις υπηρεσιες της;
> 
> Τι ειδους κοροιδια ειναι αυτη; Υπογραφουν 2 πλευρες συμβολαιο, αλλα κυρωσεις ισχυουν μονο για την μια;


1) Αν φτάσεις στο σημείο να μην μπορείς να πληρώσεις *ΔΕΝ πληρώνεις*. Δεν θα είσαι ούτε ο πρώτος ούτε ο τελευταίος. Πέρα από το πρήξιμο από τις εισπρακτικές δεν θα σε κλείσουν και φυλακή για ένα πιστόλι της τάξης των 100-200 ευρώ σε τηλεφωνική εταιρία.

2) Καπιταλισμό έχουμε (πάθει). Αν μια εταιρία δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει τους πιστωτές της και τους προμηθευτές της κλείνει (εκτός αν είναι κανάλι και αναχρηματοδοτεί το χρέος με νεα δάνεια). Επειδή η ΟΝ στην προκειμένη παρέχει υπηρεσία κοινής οφέλειας υπάρχει μια σχετική μέριμνα για κάποιον εύλογο χρόνο μετάβασης σε άλλον πάροχο πριν πάψουν οριστικά οι υπηρεσίες από την εταιρία. 

3) Εξαλλου ο κάθε πελάτης της ΟΝ έχει υπογράψει και το παρακάτω:



> _9. ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΤΩΝ ΟΡΩΝ-ΑΝΩΤΕΡΑ ΒΙΑ
> 9.1. Η Εταιρεία ουδεμία ευθύνη υπέχει για τη μη τήρηση ή την αδυναμία τήρησης των όρων της παρούσας, όταν αυτό οφείλεται σε
> ανωτέρα βία ή εξαιτίας άλλου λόγου, εκτός της σφαίρας επιρροής της Εταιρείας, όπως ενδεικτικά, πόλεμοι, απεργίες, ατυχήματα,
> σεισμοί, πλημμύρες, πυρκαγιές, καταιγίδες, ή άλλα φυσικά φαινόμενα, τρομοκρατικές ενέργειες, δολιοφθορές, κυβερνητικές
> απαγορεύσεις, πράξεις Ελληνικών ή Κοινοτικών ή άλλων αρχών, εμπορικός αποκλεισμός, διακοπή ή βλάβη στο σταθερό δημόσιο
> τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο ή σε τηλεπικοινωνιακά δίκτυα τρίτων, δικαστικές αποφάσεις, εισαγγελικές παραγγελίες, αύξηση της
> απόστασης του Πελάτη από την αστική περιοχή κάλυψης από την Εταιρεία, αντικατάσταση του δικτύου χαλκού, κ.λπ.)._


4) Επειδή έχω υπάρξει και πελάτης της Altec Telecoms και είχα μείνει με λειψές υπηρεσίες μετά από το κόψιμο κυκλωμάτων που της είχε ξηγηθεί τότε ο ΟΤΕ (για να δείς ότι πόσο κομπλέ είναι να σε προειδοποιούν όπως έγινε τώρα με την ΟΝ) είχα τηλεφωνήσει στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών τους και είχα ρωτήσει για τον τότε τρέχοντα λογαριασμό και μου είχαν πεί ότι πρέπει να πληρωθεί κανονικά. Ε, κανονικά έφαγαν και το πιστόλι και μετά από λίγες μέρες έκλεισε η εταιρία.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Σίγουρα σε ενημέρωσαν σωστά από την HOL; Ή θα σας το παρέχει μέσω VOIP;


Δεν μας το δίνουν μέσω VOIP στην HOL, θα μας το δώσουν απευθείας μέσω της πρίζας, και όπως είπα, όταν μιλάμε στον έναν αριθμό στον άλλο θα φαίνεται πως μιλάμε.
Δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς το πετυχαίνει αυτό η HOL. Αν κάποιος το δουλεύει έτσι ας μας πει.
Το σίγουρο είναι πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο μπέρδεμα στο να μου είπε κάτι άλλο και να σας λέω κάτι άλλο.
Ουσιαστικά μας βολεύει γιατί με τα ίδια χρήματα δεν χάνουμε το δεύτερο νούμερο. ΟΚ, η CYTA δουλεύει καθαρά και τα δύο, αλλά... η CYTA θέλει +10.70 για το δεύτερο νούμερο.

----------


## Z€r0

> Δεν μας το δίνουν μέσω VOIP στην HOL, θα μας το δώσουν απευθείας μέσω της πρίζας, και όπως είπα, όταν μιλάμε στον έναν αριθμό στον άλλο θα φαίνεται πως μιλάμε.
> Δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς το πετυχαίνει αυτό η HOL. Αν κάποιος το δουλεύει έτσι ας μας πει.
> Το σίγουρο είναι πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο μπέρδεμα στο να μου είπε κάτι άλλο και να σας λέω κάτι άλλο.
> Ουσιαστικά μας βολεύει γιατί με τα ίδια χρήματα δεν χάνουμε το δεύτερο νούμερο. ΟΚ, η CYTA δουλεύει καθαρά και τα δύο, αλλά... η CYTA θέλει +10.70 για το δεύτερο νούμερο.


ΟΚ είσαι ξεκάθαρος αφού σου είπαν ότι δεν είναι VOIP. Δεν έχω 2 αριθμούς απλά για ενημέρωση των υπολοίπων.

Από Forthnet ή Wind δεν σου απάντησαν για προσφορά; Είδα μόνο για HOL που ξεκίνησε η προσπάθεια και για OTE που σου απάντησε αρνητικά για κάποια περαιτέρω προσφορά.

----------


## mdplus

> Έφθασε η ώρα και τυπικά λοιπόν...
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιές εταιρείες δίνουν δωρεάν έντυπο αναλυτικό λογαριασμό; Έχουν έστω κάποιο συγκεντρωτικό αρχείο όπως το .xls που έδινε το MyOn με τις κλήσεις αναλυτικά κάθε μήνα;
> 
> Στην Wind ή άλλη εταιρεία πληρώνεις extra για να πληρώσεις εκεί τον λογαριασμό σου και όχι ηλεκρονικά;
> 
> Με την ON για την όποια χρήση του Ιουνίου θα μείνει ανοικτό το MyOn για ηλεκρονικές πληρωμές και θα προλάβουν να εκδώσουν λογαριασμούς; Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο λογαριασμός του Μαίου να ήταν και ο τελευταίος;
> 
> Εάν η μεταφορά της γραμμής δεν ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τις 30/6 τί προβλήματα μπορεί να προκύψουν στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;


_Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιές εταιρείες δίνουν δωρεάν έντυπο αναλυτικό λογαριασμό; Έχουν έστω κάποιο συγκεντρωτικό αρχείο όπως το .xls που έδινε το MyOn με τις κλήσεις αναλυτικά κάθε μήνα;_
*(UPDATE: δεν πρόσεξα ότι ρωτάς για αναλυτικό λογαριασμό)* Θεωρητικά όλες.  Ακόμα και η CYTA που αύξησε μονομερώς το πάγιο αφήνει σαν επιλογή τον ηλεκτρονικό λογαριασμό και τον πριμοδοτεί με έκπτωση στο πάγιο - αυτό που αύξησε! Ταχυδαχτυλουργία.
Στην WIND επιλέγεις ένα από τα δυο. Αν επιλέξεις έντυπο δεν μπορείς να έχεις ηλεκτρονικό και δεν μπορείς να δεις αναλυτικές καταστάσεις κλπ. Αν έχεις ηλεκτρονικό σου έχει δυνατότητα να κατεβάσεις κάθε λογαριασμό σε pdf από το mywind και να κατεβάσεις και αρχείο xls κάθε μήνα με ανάλυση κλήσεων. ΗΟL και ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρω.

_Στην Wind ή άλλη εταιρεία πληρώνεις extra για να πληρώσεις εκεί τον λογαριασμό σου και όχι ηλεκρονικά;_
Δεν την κατάλαβα ακριβώς την ερώτηση. Ακόμα και τους εκπρόθεσμους λογαριασμούς τους πληρώνω με χρεωστική στο mywind. Δεν χρεώνει κάτι παραπάνω. Τωρα αν εννοείς αν πληρώνεις κάτι έξτρα αν πας στο κατάστημα της εταιρίας για να εξοφλήσεις δεν χρεώνουν κάτι παραπάνω. Όπως και όλες οι εταιρίες εκτός αν κάνω τραγικό λάθος οπότε κάποιος να διορθώσει. Φυσικά εξαιρούνται ΕΛΤΑ και συνεργάτες που κρατάνε προμήθεια.

_Με την ON για την όποια χρήση του Ιουνίου θα μείνει ανοικτό το MyOn για ηλεκρονικές πληρωμές και θα προλάβουν να εκδώσουν λογαριασμούς; Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο λογαριασμός του Μαίου να ήταν και ο τελευταίος;_
Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι το τελευταίο που πρέπει να σε ενδιαφέρει αν βγάλει ή όχι λογαριασμό. Η εταιρία και τυπικά έκλεισε.

_Εάν η μεταφορά της γραμμής δεν ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τις 30/6 τί προβλήματα μπορεί να προκύψουν στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;_
Να μείνεις χωρίς υπηρεσίες. Αλλά γιατί να μην έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τις 30;

----------


## sakis.kom

> Από Forthnet ή Wind δεν σου απάντησαν για προσφορά; Είδα μόνο για HOL που ξεκίνησε η προσπάθεια και για OTE που σου απάντησε αρνητικά για κάποια περαιτέρω προσφορά.


Όχι, δεν είχα κάποια προσφορά, "καθαρή" επικοινωνία, ή απάντηση από τους άλλους.

Από CYTA μου ήρθε ένα email χθες (το έχω αναφέρει σε περασμενο μήνυμα) την ίδια ώρα με το email της HOL, και μου έγραφαν το παρακάτω.

CYTA...



> Καλησπέρα σας,
> 
> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι προωθήσαμε το μήνυμα σας στο αρμόδιο τμήμα της εταιρείας μας.
> Στη διάθεση σας.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ,
> 
> Διεύθυνση Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών


Από ΟΤΕ μου είπαν ότι έγραψα. Επίσης μου είπαν πως θα με έπαιρνε κάποιος για να με ενημερώσει για ISDN, αλλά δεν με πήρε κανείς. Δεν ξέρω αν εννοούσε για αύριο ή μεθαύριο.

Θα μιλήσω εννοείται και αύριο μαζί με την HOL και θα κοιτάξω αν πάνε να μας πουν πως είμαστε λίγοι, να μας απαντήσουν Παρασκευή για την τιμή,
γιατί όσο και να το κάνεις δεν είχαμε τον χρόνο να το κανονίσουμε όλο αυτό στο τσακ μπαμ από το απόγευμα!

----------


## al3xis

Ποιοι provider δίνουν σίγουρα fastpath ξέρουμε; 
Ένας φίλος π.χ. πιο πριν γράφει ότι η ΗOL του το γύρισε με ένα τηλεφώνημα αλλά εγώ από HOL έφυγα (και) για αυτό το λόγο.

----------


## eyw

Επειδή είδα αυτό: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...F%82-30-6-2015
γράφω εδώ:

Μάλιστα, όρισαν και ημερομηνία.
Μερικοί λένε ότι μέσα στο 2015 θα υπάρξει και άλλος που θα έχει την τύχη της ΟΝ ή άντε ίσως και λίγο καλύτερη.
Τι να πιστέψεις, ακούγονται τόσα πολλά, είναι και η οικονομική συγκυρία που τα κάνει όλα πιθανά.

Και τώρα έτσι κουβέντα να γίνεται, μεταξύ μας είμαστε και δεν μας ακούει κανένας, με τα σημερινά δεδομένα στην οικονομία πόσους παίκτες λέτε ότι σηκώνει ή ελληνική αγορά?
2?
ίσως 3?
περισσότερους?

----------


## sakis.kom

3

DT/OTE
VODA/HOL
WIND/CYTA

----------


## dreamer25

Εγω βλεπω 25000 και κατι εμφανισεις για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα,δεν εχω ξαναθει θεμα με τοσο μεγαλη επισκεψιμοτητα!Και μιλαμε για την On που οι εμφανισεις στο θεμα αυτο ειναι περισσοτερες απο τους συνδρομητες που ειχε!!!Kριμα ρε γμτ γιατι ημουν πολυ ευχαριστημενος και ας ειχαν καποια τεχνικα ζητηματα το τελευταιο καιρο στη καταγραφη κλησεων στο Myon.

----------


## dimigar

Και η Altec όταν πτώχευσε είχε εδώ 277.563 εμφανίσεις..
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/search.php?searchid=8182520

----------


## sakis.kom

Εμείς "φταίμε" που έχει το θέμα αυτό τόσες εμφανίσεις, που ενδιαφερόμαστε και συζητάμε.
Πλάκα πλάκα, μια χαρά συζήτηση δεν έχουμε? Αν δεν είχαμε δώσει σημασία σημασία από την αρχή μπορεί το θέμα να είχε πατώσει.
Και όχι μόνο αυτό, δεν λέμε και κακά λόγια που να μας πάρει! :Razz:

----------


## eyw

Σάκης, αισιόδοξος.
Το τρίτο ζευγάρι είναι αντικείμενο φημών, (αν θέλετε πέστε το και αρνητική δημοσιότητα, κακόβουλες διαδόσεις etc) ότι ένα μέλος θα αποδημήσει, οικονομική συγκυρία κλπ.

dreamer25,
έχεις δίκιο αλλά είναι ο φόβος για το μετά και ο χρόνος του γεγονότος που κάνει το thread ενδιαφέρον, απο μόνο του δεν είναι και σπουδαίο.
Και πάλι η συγκυρία, timing, αγωνία για το αύριο και τέτοια.
Σκεψου να σκάσει και άλλος μέσα στο 15 να δείς τι θα γίνει.

----------


## dreamer25

> Και η Altec όταν πτώχευσε είχε εδώ 277.563 εμφανίσεις..
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/search.php?searchid=8182520


Και ετυχε να ειμαι και συνδρομητης στην altec τοτε και ολο καζουρα δεχομαι απο τους φιλους μου μετα το κλεισιμο και της on.Με ρωτανε σε ποιο παροχο θα παω αυτη τη φορα ωστε να μη πανε εκεινοι γτ το χουν δεδομενο πως θα κλεισει και αυτος!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Smile: 
Τι μου θυμησες τωρα.Ουτε 2 μηνες ιντερνετ δε προλαβα να χαρω στην αλτεκ.Ειχε τοτε προσφορα πακετο 70 ευρω για καποιους μηνες και μετα θα δινα 10 ευρω το μηνα.Εννοειται πως ακομη κλαιω τα 70.

----------


## daywalker06

Στο σιγουράκι να ποντάρεις για να τριτώσει  :Razz:

----------


## valen_gr

> Δεν μας το δίνουν μέσω VOIP στην HOL, θα μας το δώσουν απευθείας μέσω της πρίζας, και όπως είπα, όταν μιλάμε στον έναν αριθμό στον άλλο θα φαίνεται πως μιλάμε.
> Δεν ξέρω πως ακριβώς το πετυχαίνει αυτό η HOL. Αν κάποιος το δουλεύει έτσι ας μας πει.
> Το σίγουρο είναι πως δεν υπάρχει κάποιο μπέρδεμα στο να μου είπε κάτι άλλο και να σας λέω κάτι άλλο.
> Ουσιαστικά μας βολεύει γιατί με τα ίδια χρήματα δεν χάνουμε το δεύτερο νούμερο. ΟΚ, η CYTA δουλεύει καθαρά και τα δύο, αλλά... η CYTA θέλει +10.70 για το δεύτερο νούμερο.


Στις γραμμες, pstn οπου έχεις στην ουσια μονο 1 καναλι φωνης, εχεις εναν αριμο στον οποιο και δεχεσαι αλλα και πραγματοποιείς κλησεις. Εαν εχεις και 2ο αριθμο, πχ απο isdn η απο voip, στον βαζουν σαν msn .Οποτε ο 2ος αριθμος χρησιμευει μονο στο να δεχεται κλησεις, αλλα δεν θα φανει ποτε σαν το νουμερο απο το οποιο καλεις. Απλα σημαινει οτι εαν ξερει ο κοσμος και τα 2 νουμερα σου, δεν θα χανεις κλησεις. Δεν θα σου βγαζει την γραμμη busy εαν μιλας ηδη, παιζει και αναμονη κλησης, εκτος κι εαν την απενεργοποιησεις

----------


## Z€r0

> Στην WIND επιλέγεις ένα από τα δυο. Αν επιλέξεις έντυπο δεν μπορείς να έχεις ηλεκτρονικό και δεν μπορείς να δεις αναλυτικές καταστάσεις κλπ. Αν έχεις ηλεκτρονικό σου έχει δυνατότητα να κατεβάσεις κάθε λογαριασμό σε pdf από το mywind και να κατεβάσεις και αρχείο xls κάθε μήνα με ανάλυση κλήσεων. ΗΟL και ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρω.
> 
> _Με την ON για την όποια χρήση του Ιουνίου θα μείνει ανοικτό το MyOn για ηλεκρονικές πληρωμές και θα προλάβουν να εκδώσουν λογαριασμούς; Υπάρχει περίπτωση ο λογαριασμός του Μαίου να ήταν και ο τελευταίος;_
> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να είναι το τελευταίο που πρέπει να σε ενδιαφέρει αν βγάλει ή όχι λογαριασμό. Η εταιρία και τυπικά έκλεισε.
> 
> _Εάν η μεταφορά της γραμμής δεν ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τις 30/6 τί προβλήματα μπορεί να προκύψουν στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση;_
> Να μείνεις χωρίς υπηρεσίες. Αλλά γιατί να μην έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τις 30;


Δηλαδή με την Wind εάν επιλέξεις έντυπο λογαριασμό οι κλήσεις δεν εμφανίζονται στο MyWind;

Απλά για την χρήση του Ιουνίου ο λογαριασμός θα έβγαινε αρχές Ιουλίου και θα είχε προθεσμία πληρωμής μέχρι τέλος Ιουλίου - τουλάχιστον στην δική μου σύνδεση - ρώτησα μήπως ξέρει κάποιος κάτι σχετικό. Ότι είναι να πληρώσω στην ΟΝ θα το πληρώσω εννοείται.

Μέχρι τις 30/6 μπορεί να μην έχει ολοκληρωθεί εάν αργήσει η μεταφορά πέραν του συνηθισμένου.

----------


## riptor01

> Έκανα ένα τηλέφωνο στη HOL, δε μου έδωσαν κάτι περισσότερο από αυτά που αναγράφουν στο site τους. Τους ζήτησα να μου κάνουν δώρο τα τέλη σύνδεσης (35,90€) όπως κάνουν ΟΤΕ και Wind και θα προχωρήσουμε σε συμφωνία, αλλά μου είπαν ότι δε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο. Είμαι ανάμεσα σε HOL & Forthnet, Wind & Cyta δε θέλω με τίποτα. Για να δούμε...


Μηπως εννοεις τα εξοδα μεταφορας? Σου προσφερε ο ΟΤΕ εξοδα μεταφορας τζαμπα? Υπαρχει κανενας εδω που να του προσφερε ο ΟΤΕ τελη μεταφορας τζαμπα? Ρωταω γιατι σε δικη μου τηλ. επικοινωνια επιμενουν πως δεν γινετε και οτι αλλοι παροχοι δεν κανουν κατι τετοιο βαση νομου. Τους ειπα για Wind και μου λενε ειναι ψεματα πως θα τα φεσωσουν μετα και τετοια. Αν καποιος μεταφερθηκε στον οτε με δωρεαν μεταφορικα η του εκαναν τετοια προταση παρακαλω ας ενημερωσει!

----------


## nikosnikolakis

Δεδομένου ότι βάζει λουκέτο η on, όποιος έχει σκοπό να μεταφερθεί στη hol αν θέλει να τον συστήσω να μοιραστούμε τα 25€ από τη σύσταση

----------


## Z€r0

> Μηπως εννοεις τα εξοδα μεταφορας? Σου προσφερε ο ΟΤΕ εξοδα μεταφορας τζαμπα? Υπαρχει κανενας εδω που να του προσφερε ο ΟΤΕ τελη μεταφορας τζαμπα? Ρωταω γιατι σε δικη μου τηλ. επικοινωνια επιμενουν πως δεν γινετε και οτι αλλοι παροχοι δεν κανουν κατι τετοιο βαση νομου. Τους ειπα για Wind και μου λενε ειναι ψεματα πως θα τα φεσωσουν μετα και τετοια. Αν καποιος μεταφερθηκε στον οτε με δωρεαν μεταφορικα η του εκαναν τετοια προταση παρακαλω ας ενημερωσει!


Στον ΟΤΕ στο είπαν αυτό; Στο site τους μπαίνουν ποτέ; Ή τα κλασσικά όπως παλιά άλλα λέμε και άλλα εννοούμε; Στο site τους, στα πακέτα που έχουν τουλάχιστο σε -20% προσφορά για την ώρα αναφέρεται <<Δωρεάν Τέλος Ενεργοποίησης>>. Υπόψιν ότι δεν έχουν όλα τα προγράμματα αυτά δωρεάν αναγνώριση κλήσεων. Και με τον ΟΤΕ είναι μην μπλέξεις μου φαίνεται.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Δεδομένου ότι βάζει λουκέτο η on, όποιος έχει σκοπό να μεταφερθεί στη hol αν θέλει να τον συστήσω να μοιραστούμε τα 25€ από τη σύσταση




Off Topic


		Τα 25€ τα κερδίζει *μόνο αυτός που προσκαλεί* άλλον στη HOL... Ο νέος πελάτης δεν κερδίζει απολύτως τίποτα... Το έχω κάνει 2 φορές, γιατί έχω προσκαλέσει 2 συγγενείς μου...  :Razz:

----------


## Z€r0

Off Topic


		Τί να την κάνω την πρόσκληση στην HOL, υπάρχει κανείς να μου κάνει πρόσκληση από εξωτερικό για δουλειά μπας και γλιτώσω γενικότερα;

----------


## riptor01

> Στον ΟΤΕ στο είπαν αυτό; Στο site τους μπαίνουν ποτέ; Ή τα κλασσικά όπως παλιά άλλα λέμε και άλλα εννοούμε; Στο site τους, στα πακέτα που έχουν τουλάχιστο σε -20% προσφορά για την ώρα αναφέρεται <<Δωρεάν Τέλος Ενεργοποίησης>>. Υπόψιν ότι δεν έχουν όλα τα προγράμματα αυτά δωρεάν αναγνώριση κλήσεων. Και με τον ΟΤΕ είναι μην μπλέξεις μου φαίνεται.


Ναι μου λένε πως δεν γίνεται δώρο τα τέλη. Βέβαια μου έκαναν άλλη φθηνότερη προσφορά που δεν αναγράφεται πουθενά στο σαιτ τους για double play αλλά όσο αφορά τα τέλη μεταφορας δεν τα κόβουν θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω αν είναι αύριο. Και όσο αφορά την αναγνώριση κλήσεων σε όλους που ρώτησα είναι τσάμπα

----------


## Z€r0

> Ναι μου λένε πως δεν γίνεται δώρο τα τέλη. Βέβαια μου έκαναν άλλη φθηνότερη προσφορά που δεν αναγράφεται πουθενά στο σαιτ τους για double play αλλά όσο αφορά τα τέλη μεταφορας δεν τα κόβουν θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω αν είναι αύριο. Και όσο αφορά την αναγνώριση κλήσεων σε όλους που ρώτησα είναι τσάμπα


Μήπως μπορείς να αναφέρεις τί προσφορά σου έκαναν από ΟΤΕ για να έχουμε μια εικόνα; Σε πήραν τηλέφωνο ή ζήτησες εσύ προσφορά; Τώρα για την αναγνώριση κλήσεων οι άλλοι δωρεάν την έχουν σε όλες τους τις προσφορές στα site τους ο ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον στο link πιο πάνω με το -20% στα 2 προγράμματα αναφέρει "Δωρεάν Αναγνώριση Κλήσεων" και στα άλλα 2 δεν το αναφέρει. Μακάρι να βγάλεις άκρη.

----------


## FuS

> Ναι μου λένε πως δεν γίνεται δώρο τα τέλη. Βέβαια μου έκαναν άλλη φθηνότερη προσφορά που δεν αναγράφεται πουθενά στο σαιτ τους για double play αλλά όσο αφορά τα τέλη μεταφορας δεν τα κόβουν θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω αν είναι αύριο. Και όσο αφορά την αναγνώριση κλήσεων σε όλους που ρώτησα είναι τσάμπα


Είναι αναλόγως την καμπάνια (offer) που παίζει αυτή τη στιγμή και το σημείο (call center) που στο είπανε.

*Spoiler:*




			(μη σε παραξενεύει αν στην αναγνώριση κλήσης βλέπεις 13888, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι απαραίτητα από εκείνο -το γνωστό- call center)
Τα παραπάνω εφόσον σε καλέσανε. Γενικότερα υπάρχουν διάφορες υπηρεσίες με διαφορά offers η καθεμία ..αναλόγως την "περίσταση". Δεν μπορείς να τους καλέσεις εσύ. Είτε θα σε κάνουν transfer από το front office του 13888 είτε θα σε καλέσουν εκείνοι (πιθανότερο αυτό).
		






> Στον ΟΤΕ στο είπαν αυτό; Στο site τους μπαίνουν ποτέ; Ή τα κλασσικά όπως παλιά άλλα λέμε και άλλα εννοούμε; Στο site τους, στα πακέτα που έχουν τουλάχιστο σε -20% προσφορά για την ώρα αναφέρεται <<Δωρεάν Τέλος Ενεργοποίησης>>. Υπόψιν ότι δεν έχουν όλα τα προγράμματα αυτά δωρεάν αναγνώριση κλήσεων. Και με τον ΟΤΕ είναι μην μπλέξεις μου φαίνεται.


Με την ελάχιστη επιφύλαξη να κάνω λάθος, το "δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης" που γράφουν αφορά την ενεργοποίηση της adsl (DP) και όχι το τέλος επιστροφής βρόχου για μεταφορά από άλλο πάροχο.

----------


## riptor01

> Μήπως μπορείς να αναφέρεις τί προσφορά σου έκαναν από ΟΤΕ για να έχουμε μια εικόνα; Σε πήραν τηλέφωνο ή ζήτησες εσύ προσφορά; Τώρα για την αναγνώριση κλήσεων οι άλλοι δωρεάν την έχουν σε όλες τους τις προσφορές στα site τους ο ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον στο link πιο πάνω με το -20% στα 2 προγράμματα αναφέρει "Δωρεάν Αναγνώριση Κλήσεων" και στα άλλα 2 δεν το αναφέρει. Μακάρι να βγάλεις άκρη.


Δεν έχει νόημα να πω προσφορά γιατί δεν ισχύει για όλους. Δεν με πήραν ποτέ από ΟΤΕ εγώ πήρα στο κλασσικό νούμερο και μίλησα ζήτησα προσφορά και μου είπε ότι ακριβώς υπάρχει στο σαιτ αλλά της ζήτησα να μιλήσω με ένα τμήμα που έχουν κάτι λίστες VIP και αν είναι μέσα στην λίστα ο αριθμός σου τότε σε καλεί το τμήμα εκείνο και σου κάνει προσφορά ειδικά για σένα. Το έμαθα αρχές του χρόνου όταν με πήραν και μου έκαναν την ίδια προσφορά με ον στα 23 ευρώ όλα αλλά μόλις είχα υπογράψει συμβόλαιο για 18 μήνες. Οταν ζήτησα να μιλήσω μέ το τμήμα αυτό η κοπέλα παραξενεύτηκε που το γνώριζα και μου έλεγε καλούν αυτοί μόνο και μόνο αν είστε στην λίστα κτλ. Ο γείτονας μου που πήρε δεν είναι στην λίστα και άρα ότι γράφει στο σαιτ. Πάντως για ΟΤΕ είναι φτηνό το πρόγραμμα απλά ήθελα να γλιτώσω και τα έξοδα μεταφοράς

----------


## george_zaxaro

Καλημέρα στο forum. Είμαι κι εγώ ένας ex-vivodi-er και ήθελα να αναφέρω ότι στο site της wind αναφέρει και τα επιβεβαίωσα σε επικοινωνία με τη wind ότι: 
1. Η προσφορά είναι στα 20€ για τον πρώτο χρόνο και 25€ για το δεύτερο, δηλαδή μέσο κόστος για τους 24 μήνες 22,50€.
2. Το τέλος ενεργοποίησης δεν είναι δωρεάν αλλά 35€
3. Υπάρχει κόστος εξοπλισμού 19,90€ μιας και το router που έχουμε δεν είναι συμβατό με το δίκτυο της wind.

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν το δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης και τα 20€ για τα δυο χρόνια που αναφέρουν κάποιοι έχει προκύψει από κάποιο συνεργάτη της wind ή από την ίδια την εταιρεία?

Επίσης εάν κάποιος από την περιοχή των Βριλησσίων έχει άποψη για το δίκτυο της wind ή τη cyta και τι σημαίνει για την ταχύτητα της γραμμής αυτό που μου βγάζει ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας στην cyta ότι "Η απόσταση απο το πλησιέστερο αστικό κέντρο είναι 2122,4 μέτρα"
Επίσης να ενημερώσω ότι τα 120' δωρεάν στο f2g τα δίνουν και στο καρτοκινητό της Q.

----------


## nyannaco

> Υπάρχει κόστος εξοπλισμού 19,90€ μιας και το router που έχουμε δεν είναι συμβατό με το δίκτυο της wind.


Ποιός τις λέει αυτές τις παπαριές;;; Ολα τα modem/router παίζουν, αλλιώς θα το έδιναν υποχρεωτικά σε όλους το modem/router, και όχι προαιρετικά. Τα προβλήματα είναι τη ίδιας της Wind, όχι του modem/router, αλλα όπως λέει και ο σοφός λαός, της κοντής @%$^# η τρίχα της φταίει.

----------


## jap

Αυτό που λέει ο nyannaco. Είναι κρίμα να βάλεις στην άκρη ένα μέτριο router για να το αντικαταστήσεις με ένα κακό.

----------


## raspoutiv

off telecoms

----------


## Siba

Εκλεισα το web offer Forthnet 2play τελικα στα 25€ (18μηνη συνδεση) με απεριοριστα αστικα/υπεραστικα και 12ωρες προς (ολα) τα κινητα. 
35€ τελος φορητοτητας, δωρεαν εξοπλισμος. (wifi router)
 Ευλογησον

----------


## sakis.kom

*Προσφορά από την WIND, από εξωτερικό συνεργάτη της εταιρίας. Επιβεβαιωμένη τηλεφωνικά.*

Έχω μιλήσει πολλές φορές από την προηγούμενη παρασκευή μαζί τους γιατί πίεζα και εγώ
για το τι μπορούν να προσφέρουν περισσότερο, και είναι ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει μεταξύ όλων των εξωτερικών συνεργατών της WIND.

Τα παρακάτω είναι ακριβώς όπως τα γράφει στο site η WIND...

Απεριόριστο Internet έως 24 Mbps
Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις
Δωρεάν 300’/μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά
Για συνδρομητές κινητής WIND επιπλέον έκπτωση έως 20% στο μηνιαίο πάγιο του κινητού
Δωρεάν 120’ προς σταθερά και κινητά στο F2G καρτοκινητό σου και δωρεάν 1GB Mobile Broadband κάθε μήνα

*Και μας δίνουν επιπλέον...*

Δωρεάν το τέλος ενεργοποίησης
300' τον μήνα προς κινητά WIND/Q
Δωρεάν το ρούτερ ή ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο SAGEM (ή το ένα ή το άλλο)
Αποστολή κούριερ με δική τους χρέωση
Περιλαμβάνεται και η κάρτα SIM 1GB Mobile Brodband κάθε μήνα (αυτή κανένας δεν την έδινε μαζί με όλα τα άλλα που είπα)

*20 ευρώ τελική τιμή και για τα 2 χρόνια*

Τηλέφωνο δεν θέλω να δώσω ανοιχτά καθώς δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται, όποιος θέλει μου στέλνει ένα ΠΜ και του το στέλνω.
Και εγώ εδώ θα κάνω τα χαρτιά μου, για την μία μου συνδρομή.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Havic

Τελικά το internet και τα 120’ είναι διαφορετικές sim? Ένας που μνε πήρε χτες έτσι έλεγε αλλά ως γνωστών οι μεταπωλητές είναι άσχετοι και ψεύτες, στο site της wind λέει «Δωρεάν 120’ προς σταθερά και κινητά στο F2G καρτοκινητό σου *και* δωρεάν 1GB Mobile Broadband κάθε μήνα» δεν έχει «ή» διαζευκτικό.

----------


## sakis.kom

Η κάρτα F2G με την 1GB Broadband είναι διαφορετική SIM. Είχα την ίδια απορία και το έχω επιβεβαιώσει και με τα κεντρικά της WIND.

----------


## johnny_s23b

> Εκλεισα το web offer Forthnet 2play τελικα στα 25€ (18μηνη συνδεση) με απεριοριστα αστικα/υπεραστικα και 12ωρες προς (ολα) τα κινητα. 
> 35€ τελος φορητοτητας, δωρεαν εξοπλισμος. (wifi router)
>  Ευλογησον


vivodi κι εσύ? σου ζήτησαν να καταργήσεις το δεύτερο αριθμό για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα στη φορητότητα ή το έκαναν μόνο σε εμένα?

----------


## dimangelid

> Ποιός τις λέει αυτές τις παπαριές;;; Ολα τα modem/router παίζουν, αλλιώς θα το έδιναν υποχρεωτικά σε όλους το modem/router, και όχι προαιρετικά. Τα προβλήματα είναι τη ίδιας της Wind, όχι του modem/router, αλλα όπως λέει και ο σοφός λαός, της κοντής @%$^# η τρίχα της φταίει.


Έχει μια μικρή βάση αυτό που λένε. Ο εξοπλισμός της On Telecoms είναι κλειδωμένος, άρα δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις username και password και άλλες παραμέτρους της σύνδεσης. Βέβαια μέχρι τώρα όταν συνδέεσαι απευθείας στα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών και όχι μέσω των DSLAM του ΟΤΕ, δεν χρειάζεται username και password, άρα θα παίξει όπως είναι το modem/router της ON. Αν αλλάξει αυτό στο μέλλον, τότε θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα αν κάποιος κρατήσει τον κλειδωμένο εξοπλισμό της ON  :Wink:

----------


## Chryssostomos

> Έχει μια μικρή βάση αυτό που λένε. Ο εξοπλισμός της On Telecoms είναι κλειδωμένος, άρα δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις username και password και άλλες παραμέτρους της σύνδεσης. Βέβαια μέχρι τώρα όταν συνδέεσαι απευθείας στα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών και όχι μέσω των DSLAM του ΟΤΕ, δεν χρειάζεται username και password, άρα θα παίξει όπως είναι το modem/router της ON. Αν αλλάξει αυτό στο μέλλον, τότε θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα αν κάποιος κρατήσει τον κλειδωμένο εξοπλισμό της ON


αν έχεις το zte της Ον μια χαρά συνδέεσαι.
Εγώ το έχω δοκιμάσει στην wind και δουλεύει.
Συγχρονίζει κιόλας ακριβώς το ίδιο.

----------


## stakar

Απο οτι βλέπω άρχισαν οι προσφορές... :Razz: 
και μέχρι στιγμής αυτή της WIND παραπάνω του φίλου "sakis.kom" 
είναι η πρώτη που εμφανίστηκε (αν δεν κάνω λάθος...) με δωρεάν το τέλος ενεργοποίησης!!!

----------


## Siba

> vivodi κι εσύ? σου ζήτησαν να καταργήσεις το δεύτερο αριθμό για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα στη φορητότητα ή το έκαναν μόνο σε εμένα?


Vivo ναι, τo διαβασα που το εγραψες και τους το ρωτησα αλλα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα ειπαν, απλα δηλωσα ποιο απο τα δυο νουμερα θελω να κρατησω.

----------


## sedix

> Έχει μια μικρή βάση αυτό που λένε. Ο εξοπλισμός της On Telecoms είναι κλειδωμένος, άρα δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις username και password και άλλες παραμέτρους της σύνδεσης. Βέβαια μέχρι τώρα όταν συνδέεσαι απευθείας στα δίκτυα των εναλλακτικών και όχι μέσω των DSLAM του ΟΤΕ, δεν χρειάζεται username και password, άρα θα παίξει όπως είναι το modem/router της ON. Αν αλλάξει αυτό στο μέλλον, τότε θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα αν κάποιος κρατήσει τον κλειδωμένο εξοπλισμό της ON


Δε παιζει αυτο που λες . Εχω το αρχαιο pirelli και μια χαρα ξεκλειδωτο ειναι !!

----------


## sakis.kom

> Απο οτι βλέπω άρχισαν οι προσφορές...
> και μέχρι στιγμής αυτή της WIND παραπάνω του φίλου "sakis.kom" 
> είναι η πρώτη που εμφανίστηκε (αν δεν κάνω λάθος...) με δωρεάν το τέλος ενεργοποίησης!!!


Για την WIND από την περασμένη παρασκευή είχα κρατήσει 3 διαφορετικές. Δεν τους είχα πει όχι και με ξαναέπαιρναν, αλλά και εγώ έπαιρνω να δω τι γίνεται καλύτερο.
Και άλλοι έδιναν δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση, το έχουμε αναφέρει ε παλιότερα μηνύματα, αλλά δεν έδιναν και όλα τα άλλα.

Χθες είχα μιλήσει με την κυρία για την παραπάνω προσφορά να μας δώσει ΚΑΙ το ρούτερ δωρεάν και μου είπε θα μιλήσει με τον διευθυντή.
Σήμερα με πήρε και μου είπε πως γίνεται και αυτό.

Οπότε είναι αυτό που περίμενα για την ανάρτηση. Άλλη καλύτερη από WIND, χωρίς να κάνεις και συμβόλαιο κινητού δεν υπάρχει πουθενα. :Razz:

----------


## EnDLess

Πήρα τηλ στα κεντρικα της hol και δίνουν δωρεάν τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης. Εγώ λόγω voda θα πάω εκεί. 18€

----------


## dimangelid

> αν έχεις το zte της Ον μια χαρά συνδέεσαι.
> Εγώ το έχω δοκιμάσει στην wind και δουλεύει.
> Συγχρονίζει κιόλας ακριβώς το ίδιο.


Δεν είπα ότι δεν θα συνδεθεί κάποιος, διάβασε προσεκτικά το μήνυμά μου και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ...





> Δε παιζει αυτο που λες . Εχω το αρχαιο pirelli και μια χαρα ξεκλειδωτο ειναι !!


Αν είχες τον κωδικό του administrator ή στο ξεκλείδωσε κάποιος από μέσα, λογικό είναι.

----------


## messinia3

> Πήρα τηλ στα κεντρικα της hol και δίνουν δωρεάν τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης. Εγώ λόγω voda θα πάω εκεί. 18€


Μήπως ξέρεις εάν υπάρχει χρέωση για να μεταφέρω το σταθερό στο όνομά μου που έχω VODAFONE?

----------


## Chryssostomos

> Δεν είπα ότι δεν θα συνδεθεί κάποιος, διάβασε προσεκτικά το μήνυμά μου και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αν είχες τον κωδικό του administrator ή στο ξεκλείδωσε κάποιος από μέσα, λογικό είναι.


Ξεκλείδωτα ναι δεν είναι.
Και σε περίπτωση βλάβης θα πρέπει να βάλεις το δικό τους ρούτερ.
Βέβαια με την τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση που έχω μιλήσει,μου έχουν πει πως αν δεν μου έχω δώσει οι ίδιοι ρούτερ,μπορώ να έχω όποιο θέλω και θα έκαναν αυτοί τις ρυθμίσεις.
Τώρα αν ισχύει αυτό,δε μπορώ να το ξέρω και δε ξέρω αν γίνεται.

----------


## dreamer25

Ρε παιδια αυτο που λετε οτι η wind εχει σταματησει να δινει IPv και δινει ΝΑΤ τι εννοειται???Γιατι το μονο ΝΑΤ που ξερω ειναι το Ναυτικο Ταμειο!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Chryssostomos

> Ρε παιδια αυτο που λετε οτι η wind εχει σταματησει να δινει IPv και δινει ΝΑΤ τι εννοειται???Γιατι το μονο ΝΑΤ που ξερω ειναι το Ναυτικο Ταμειο!!!!


δε σου δίνει πραγματική ip.Με συνέπεια να έχεις θέματα σε torrents,online παιχνίδια μερικά sites klp.
Με ένα τηλεφώνημα αλλάζει.

----------


## dimigar

Στη Wind μπορείς να κρατήσεις άραγε και το δεύτερο νούμερο της vivodi;

----------


## sakis.kom

> Στη Wind μπορείς να κρατήσεις άραγε και το δεύτερο νούμερο της vivodi;


Με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!! Το έχω ψάξει από τα Χριστούγγενα με 1002 τρόπους. ΜΟΝΟ αν κάνεις 2 ανεξάρτητες συνδρομές.

----------


## spyrakos81

Μόλις αποδέχθηκα την προσφορά της HOL, 23€ και δώρο τα τέλη σύνδεσης. Ελπίζω η αξιοπιστία της να είναι εφάμιλλη της ΟΝ, της οποίας ήμουν ευχαριστημένος πελάτης τα τελευταία 3,5 σχεδόν χρόνια...

----------


## Atallos

> Μόλις αποδέχθηκα την προσφορά της HOL, 23€ και δώρο τα τέλη σύνδεσης. Ελπίζω η αξιοπιστία της να είναι εφάμιλλη της ΟΝ, της οποίας ήμουν ευχαριστημένος πελάτης τα τελευταία 3,5 σχεδόν χρόνια...


Router πηρες εσυ?

----------


## sakis.kom

> Router πηρες εσυ?


Σωστή ερώτηση.

----------


## spyrakos81

> Router πηρες εσυ?


Δε χρειάζομαι router, παιδιά, έχω δικό μου. Συνεπώς, δε με έκαιγε αυτό το ζήτημα, δεν ήταν deal breaker για εμένα...

----------


## Atallos

Ωραια ας το θεσω αλλιως τοτε , σου προσφερεραν router κ ειπες οχι η σου ειπαν οτι στην προσφορα δεν σου δινουν ?

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τα 25€ τα κερδίζει *μόνο αυτός που προσκαλεί* άλλον στη HOL... Ο νέος πελάτης δεν κερδίζει απολύτως τίποτα... Το έχω κάνει 2 φορές, γιατί έχω προσκαλέσει 2 συγγενείς μου...


Το ξέρω. Αν υπάρχει καλή θέληση όα γίνοντα (πχ μπορείς να στειλεις τα μισά μέσω PayPal ή μέσω πληρωμής στο σταθερό του νέου μέλους)

----------


## spyrakos81

> Ωραια ας το θεσω αλλιως τοτε , σου προσφερεραν router κ ειπες οχι η σου ειπαν οτι στην προσφορα δεν σου δινουν ?


Ας το θέσω κι εγώ διαφορετικά τότε, μου ξεκαθάρισαν ότι μπορώ να παραλάβω το modem/router τους από κατάστημα Vodafone με χρέωση 19,90€. Με άλλα λόγια, δε δίνουν δωρεάν εξοπλισμό.

----------


## koprodogis

Να κάνω μία ερώτηση σχετικά με το ρούτερ της ΟΝ,
θέλει να τους το επιστρέψουμε ή το κρατάμε?
Προσωπικά δε το χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ απλά ρωτάω αν πρέπει να μπούμε και σε αυτόν τον κόπο.
(στις τελευταίες 5 σελίδες δεν είδα να αναφέρετε κάτι οπότε μη βαράτε αν το είπατε νωρίτερα)

----------


## sakis.kom

Κανονικά πρέπει να επιστραφεί, έτσι γράφει και το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## IneL

> Κανονικά πρέπει να επιστραφεί, έτσι γράφει και το συμβόλαιο.


Το οποιο συμβόλαιο όμως καταγγέλεται απο την πλευρά τους. Δεν νομίζω να το ζητησουν πίσω.. (με ευχαρίστηση θα το εδινα, δεν το εχω χρησιμοποιησει-πιανει χώρο)

----------


## Z€r0

> Είναι αναλόγως την καμπάνια (offer) που παίζει αυτή τη στιγμή και το σημείο (call center) που στο είπανε.
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			(μη σε παραξενεύει αν στην αναγνώριση κλήσης βλέπεις 13888, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι απαραίτητα από εκείνο -το γνωστό- call center)
> Τα παραπάνω εφόσον σε καλέσανε. Γενικότερα υπάρχουν διάφορες υπηρεσίες με διαφορά offers η καθεμία ..αναλόγως την "περίσταση". Δεν μπορείς να τους καλέσεις εσύ. Είτε θα σε κάνουν transfer από το front office του 13888 είτε θα σε καλέσουν εκείνοι (πιθανότερο αυτό).
> ...


Συγνώμη προσωπικά δεν βγάζω άκρη με τον ΟΤΕ. Στους άλλους η δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση άλλο σημαίνει, δηλαδή δωρεάν μεταφορά ενεργής γραμμής και αριθμού.

Αυτό που λές για το 13888(Στο Spoiler) εννοείται πώς είναι σωστό. Εάν ζητήσεις κάποιο τηλέφωνο για να τους καλέσεις εσύ σου δίνουν των call center που συνεργάζεται ο ΟΤΕ. Μου είχαν κάνει παλιότερα προσφορά.




> Δε παιζει αυτο που λες . Εχω το αρχαιο pirelli και μια χαρα ξεκλειδωτο ειναι !!


Ποιά router της ΟΝ/Vivodi είναι ξεκλείδωτα; Αλλιώς θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι περιορισμοί και πιθανά προβλήματα:
- Τα router της ΟΝ θα παίζουν αλλά μερικά χαρακτηριστικά που είναι κλειδωμένα π.χ. στο ΖΤΕ της δεν θα μπορεί ο νέος πάροχος να μπαίνει απομακρυσμένα σε αυτά και να λύνει μερικά συγκεκριμένα προβλήματα με ρυθμίσεις σε κλειδωμένα χαρακτηριστικά.
- Δεν ξέρω επίσης εάν ίσως και σε μερικές περιπτώσεις HOL αλλά και Wind που δεν δίνουν δωρεάν router το επικαλούνται και σαν δικαιολογία ότι φταίει το router μας σε περιπτώσεις προβλήματος αλλά αυτό είναι υποθετικό.

Εγώ έχω δικό μου router και δεν με απασχολεί ιδιαίτερα.




> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση σχετικά με το ρούτερ της ΟΝ,
> θέλει να τους το επιστρέψουμε ή το κρατάμε?
> Προσωπικά δε το χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ απλά ρωτάω αν πρέπει να μπούμε και σε αυτόν τον κόπο.
> (στις τελευταίες 5 σελίδες δεν είδα να αναφέρετε κάτι οπότε μη βαράτε αν το είπατε νωρίτερα)


Η ΟΝ δεν ξέρουμε σίγουρα αλλά θεωρώ δύσκολο να ζητήσει πίσω τα router της πλέον γιατί είναι εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να βγεί κέρδος από κάτι τέτοιο.




> αν έχεις το zte της Ον μια χαρά συνδέεσαι.
> Εγώ το έχω δοκιμάσει στην wind και δουλεύει.
> Συγχρονίζει κιόλας ακριβώς το ίδιο.


Το ΖΤΕ της ON είναι κλειδωμένο. Θα παίζει αλλά από ρυθμίσεις σχεδόν τίποτα.

----------


## jap

> Να κάνω μία ερώτηση σχετικά με το ρούτερ της ΟΝ,
> θέλει να τους το επιστρέψουμε ή το κρατάμε?
> Προσωπικά δε το χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ απλά ρωτάω αν πρέπει να μπούμε και σε αυτόν τον κόπο.
> (στις τελευταίες 5 σελίδες δεν είδα να αναφέρετε κάτι οπότε μη βαράτε αν το είπατε νωρίτερα)


Επειδή παλιά έστελνε δικό της courier για να το πάρει και κάποια στιγμή ζητούσε να τα πληρώσει ο συνδρομητής, εγώ όπως και πολλοί άλλοι πρώην συνδρομητές έχουμε πάρει επ' αόριστο αναβολή και στην πράξη το έχουμε κρατήσει. Όλα γραπτά πάντα, γιατί στο τηλέφωνο επέμεναν να το επιστρέψουμε. Προσωπικά, είχα πατήσει στο ότι χρέωναν ως 'διαχειριστικά έξοδα' ή κάτι τέτοιο αόριστο 20 ευρώ για την αποσύνδεση και τους έγραφα ότι σε αυτά έπρεπε να περιλαμβάνεται και η επιστροφή. 

Όπως και να έχει, για την εταιρεία που κλείνει τα router είναι άνευ αξίας, θα το θεωρούσα τουλάχιστον περίεργο να τα ζητήσει.

----------


## kmpatra

> Σας ευχαριστούμε θερμά για την εμπιστοσύνη με την οποία μας περιβάλατε επί μακρό χρονικό διάστημα και ελπίζουμε ότι σύντομα θα είμαστε σε θέση να σας παράσχουμε ξανά τις ποιοτικές και πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας, γρήγορου Internet & οπτικοακουστικού περιεχομένου (ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης) για τις οποίες μας ξεχωρίσατε.


αυτο το κομμάτι της ανακοινωσης μου κανει εντυπωση...θα είναι σε θεση ποτε να προσφερουν ξανα υπηρεσιες και με ποιό τροπο?

Καθαρα απο περιεργια (δεν εχει on εδω),αν ζητησει καποιος να ξεκλειδωσουν τα ρουτερ απο την εταιρια,θα δωθει η δυνατοτητα? Το να τα ζητησουν πισω χλωμο το κοβω,τι να τα κανουν,αυτά λογικα ανακυκλωνονται στους συνδρομητες,φευγει καποιος το γυριζει πισω,τα δινουν σε αλλον.Χωρις καινουργιους συνδρομητες τι να κανουν τα μεταχειρισμενα. Εκτος αν θελουν να τα σπρωξουν πουθενα οπως εγινε με τα draytec της altec.

----------


## sakis.kom

Να ενημερώσω πως για το θέμα προσφοράς που είχα επικοινωνήσει με email ή φόρμα επικοινωνίας με όλες τις εταιρίες...

Από τα κεντρικά της CYTA δεν είχαμε την παραμικρή απάντηση.

Από τα κεντρικά της FORTHNET δεν είχαμε την παραμικρή απάντηση.

Από τα κεντρικά της WIND δεν είχαμε την παραμικρή απάντηση.
Μόνο ο εξωτερικός συνεργάτης της WIND που έκανε ότι καλύτερο γίνεται και είναι ότι καλύτερο για WIND. Αν είναι το ίδιο και στα συμβόλαια, θα είναι ο πιο σωστός μέχρι στιγμής.

Ο ΟΤΕ μας ξεκαθάρισε από την πρώτη στιγμή πως δεν μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα.
Ακόμα και σήμερα το μεσημέρι που άφησα ξανά τα στοιχεία μου για να με ενημερώσουν για ISDN, δεν με πήρε κανείς. Δεν ξαναασχολούμαι μαζί τους.

Η HOL μας παιδεύει για να μας δώσει κάτι, όπως όλοι γνωρίζετε.


Αυτά... για σήμερα.

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν θα νοιαστουν ιδιαιτερα, γιατι πλεον εχουν σφιξει τα οικονομικα δεδομενα με τα πακετα κατω του κοστους (πλην ΟΤΕ).
Οποτε γιατι να τρεξουν να προσθεσουν αλλο ενα λιθαρακι στο τεραστιο οικονομικο τους προβλημα;

Εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι να κοιταξετε και λιγο τις παρεχομενες υπηρεσιες, αντι να δωσετε το αποκλειστικο βαρος στο οικονομικο.
Ολα τα πακετα των εταιριων (πλην ΟΤΕ) που διαβαζω 30 σελιδες τωρα ειναι αρκετα οικονομικα, σαφως ομως δεν ειναι το ιδιο ποιοτικα.

----------


## messinia3

> Το ξέρω. Αν υπάρχει καλή θέληση όα γίνοντα (πχ μπορείς να στειλεις τα μισά μέσω PayPal ή μέσω πληρωμής στο σταθερό του νέου μέλους)


Το θέμα είναι ότι για να πάρει κάποιος τα 25 ευρώ πρέπει να λάβει την τρέχουσα Web προσφορά και εμείς προσπαθούμε για δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης...σήμερα πάντως ουδείς από τη hol μπήκε στον κόπο να με πάρει τηλέφωνο για προσφορά παρότι τους έστειλα τόσο μηνύματα στο site τους όσο και στο Facebook...περίεργα πράγματα.

----------


## contime

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
Η προσφορά της γουιντ είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστή, για την χολ ξέρουμε κάτι? Βλέπω κάποιους που λέει για 18 το μήνα και άλλους για 23. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## yyy

> Εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι να κοιταξετε και λιγο τις παρεχομενες υπηρεσιες, αντι να δωσετε το αποκλειστικο βαρος στο οικονομικο.
> Ολα τα πακετα των εταιριων (πλην ΟΤΕ) που διαβαζω 30 σελιδες τωρα ειναι αρκετα οικονομικα, σαφως ομως δεν ειναι το ιδιο ποιοτικα.


Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά στην πράξη είναι δύσκολο να το αξιολογήσει κανείς αυτό. Εξαρτάται κυρίως από το κέντρο της περιοχής σου και από τη γραμμή σου. Σε όλες τις εταιρίες υπάρχουν και ευχαριστημένοι και δυσαρεστημένοι.

----------


## Hetfield

> Δίκιο έχεις, αλλά στην πράξη είναι δύσκολο να το αξιολογήσει κανείς αυτό. Εξαρτάται κυρίως από το κέντρο της περιοχής σου και από τη γραμμή σου. Σε όλες τις εταιρίες υπάρχουν και ευχαριστημένοι και δυσαρεστημένοι.


Σωστα! Μια καλη υπηρεσια εξαρταται απο πολλα.
Υπαρχουν και σχολια συνδρομητων στα αλλα νηματα, αν το ψαξετε ισως βγαλετε πιο ασφαλη συμπερασματα

----------


## messinia3

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά.
> Η προσφορά της γουιντ είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστή, για την χολ ξέρουμε κάτι? Βλέπω κάποιους που λέει για 18 το μήνα και άλλους για 23. Ευχαριστώ.


23 για όλους, 18 για όσους έχουν παράλληλα VODAFONE κινητή.

----------


## artart

ονομαστικα  η καλυτερη προσφορα ειναι της wind λογω του δωρεαν χρονου σε κινητο  f2g 120 λεπτα τον μηνα.  ολες δινουν 24αρι ιντερνετ  απεριοριστα σε σταθερα και 300 λεπτα σε κινητα με 23 €  η φορθ δινει 720 σε κινητα με 24.90 €   η  HOL cyta εχουν δωρεαν την ενεργοποιηση νεας γραμμης.  η HOL μόνο για οσους ειναι απο την ον.  η φορθ  και η wind εχουν τελη ενεργοποιησης περιπου 35 €

----------


## anti exploit 7

καλησπέρα σε όλους ,8 χρόνια στην ον ήμουν και εγώ και τελικά κανόνισα με wind double play+ WIND International. μην ασχολείστε καν με hol τους είπα από την προηγούμενη πέμπτη να μου κάνουν μια καλή προσφορά αλλά ούτε καν. καλύτερα να παίρνετε τηλ απευθείας της εταιρείες για συμφωνίες,η εξωτερική είναι απάτη.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Εμενα η γνωμη μου ειναι να κοιταξετε και λιγο τις παρεχομενες υπηρεσιες, αντι να δωσετε το αποκλειστικο βαρος στο οικονομικο.


Εγώ τι κάνω, θα πήγαινα στην CYTA και τα δύο νούμερα και θα πλήρωνα κάθε μήνα 34 ευρώ.
Είπα, τι να δίνω 34, αν μπορέσω και καταφέρω με 40 να έχω δύο παρόχους, η διαφορά είναι 6 ευρώ.

Πριν μερικές μέρες αγόρασα ένα νουμεράκι 210-300ΧΧΧΧ από το Yuboto.gr και λέω θα χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό σαν δεύτερο μου, γιατί είναι και πιο εύκολο.
Έκατσε η προσφορά της WIND που με 20 ευρώ με καλύπτει 100% με όλα αυτά που προσφέρει και θα πάρει το 210-300ΧΧΧΧ

Με το που μίλησα χθες με τον υπάλληλο για την προσφορά στην HOL, μου είπε πως παίρνουν και τα δύο νούμερα της ΟΝ, και χωρίς χρέωση. Ώπα λέω, εδώ είμαστε.
Το ότι δεν θα είναι ανεξάρτητα, αυτό πλέον δεν με απασχολεί καθόλου. Έχω και κέρδος γιατί υπολόγιζα με τα παραπάνω πως θα το έχανα το δεύτερο.

Οπότε με την WIN καλύπτομαι και αν κάτσει και η HOL για τις ανάγκες μου είμαι στο 110%. Οπότε και γι' αυτό κάθομαι και περιμένω ακόμα την HOL.
Αν και με τους δύο μου έβγαινε 25+23 = 48 τον μήνα, ούτε καν θα κοιτούσα δύο παρόχους. Δεν βγαίνουν. Ενώ με 40 ευρώ τελική, είναι αλλιώς.

----------


## messinia3

Υπεραπλουστεύεις..κι εγώ δεν εμπιστεύομαι καθόλου τους εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες, αλλά περιμένω να διαβάσω τον πρώτο που θα πάρει στα χέρια του συμβόλαια να μας επιβεβαιώσει εάν ήταν τα συμφωνηθέντα.
Η Hol πράγματι μας έχει κουράσει αλλά πιθανόν μετά την εξαγορά της από τη VODAFONE πλέον οι αποφάσεις να είναι πιο χρονοβόρες(και φυσικά δε θέλουν να ακουστεί στην αγορά ότι κατεβάζει τις τιμές για να πάρει τους λιγοστούς συνδρομητές της on)Πιθανόν για όσους δεν έχουμε καταλήξει αόμα να μας βγει σε καλό αφού εάν δουν ότι η wind προσελκύει όλους τους πρώην πελάτες την on επανέλθουν με ανταγωνιστικότερη προσφορά.

----------


## sakis.kom

> κι εγώ δεν εμπιστεύομαι καθόλου τους εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες, αλλά περιμένω να διαβάσω τον πρώτο που θα πάρει στα χέρια του συμβόλαια να μας επιβεβαιώσει εάν ήταν τα συμφωνηθέντα.


Αν η HOL είχε κανει την κίνηση της, θα είχα κάνει και εγώ την δική μου να κλείσω και στην WIND (την προσφορά που λέμε) και στην HOL, και αύριο θα είχατε νέα μου από τα συμβόλαια της WIND.

Δεν μπορώ όμως να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου σε έναν πάροχο και μετά να μην ξέρω τι θα κάνω με τον δεύτερο, γιατί πολλά μπορεί να συμβούν.
Είναι 3 εταιρίες στην μέση (4 με την Yuboto) και 3 νούμερα. Αν κάτι πάει στραβά, την έκατσα. Άντε μετά να βρω την άκρη.

----------


## Z€r0

Ξέρουμε ποιές εταιρείες δίνουν τα router με χρησιδανεισμό άσχετα εάν το δίνουν δωρεάν ή με χρέωση;

----------


## sakis.kom

Όταν το δίνουν με χρέωση... ας έρθουν να το πάρουν αν τους βαστάει! Είναι δικό μας.

----------


## johnny_s23b

> Ξέρουμε ποιές εταιρείες δίνουν τα router με χρησιδανεισμό άσχετα εάν το δίνουν δωρεάν ή με χρέωση;


η cyta το δίνει με χρησιδανεισμό - χωρίς χρέωση όπως και η  vivodi
η forthnet δίνει ένα zte με δυο χρόνια εγγύηση χωρίς χρέωση(δεν το επιστρέφεις)

----------


## CDExpert

Λοιπόν η καλύτερη προσφορά είναι Wind.
Δίνει: Με 20ε το μήνα για 24μηνο συμβόλαιο
Δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης (από 37,5 νομίζω)
120' μηνιαίως σε ένα αριθμό Free2Go μόνιμα
Ένα Alcatel τηλεφωνάκι (της πλάκας βέβαια - μη ψαρώνετε)
Εως 24mbps (με ΟΝ είχα 7-9, κάτσε να μη τα πιάνει όπως υπόσχονται και τα λέμε...)
300' μηνιαίως προς όλα τα κινητά
300' μηνιαίως προς Wind/Q κινητά
Απεριόριστα αστικά/Υπερ.

Για router δε ρώτησα και σχετικά με τη sim που μπαίνει 1 gb το μήνα μου είπαν οτι αφορά ΜΟΝΟ τις tripleplay δηλ. ΚΑΙ κινητό με συμβόλαιο...

Αα και courier με 5ε δικά μου -- αλλά τι στο  :Evil:  μετά από τέτοιο ξεβράκωμα ντράπηκα να τους πω οτι δε το πληρώνω... 

Νομίζω οτι για όσους δεν έχουν και πολλά να διαθέσουν είναι η καλύτερη προσφορά.

Να ζήσουμε να τους θυμόμαστε.

----------


## Z€r0

Τα default SNR των ISP πλέον ποιά είναι;

ΟΤΕ, HOL, Wind, Cyta στο 8;
Forthnet στο 6;

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Τα default SNR των ISP πλέον ποιά είναι;
> 
> ΟΤΕ, HOL, Wind, Cyta στο 8;
> Forthnet στο 6;


OTE 11 (14 αν έχεις OTE TV μέσω xDSL)
HOL 11
Wind κανείς δεν ασχολείται
Cyta 8
Forthnet 6

----------


## Z€r0

> OTE 11 (14 αν έχεις OTE TV μέσω xDSL)
> HOL 11
> Wind κανείς δεν ασχολείται
> Cyta 8
> Forthnet 6


Wind πόσο είναι το default SNR; Γιατί προς Wind μάλλον με βλέπω λόγω προσφοράς.

Με 11 SNR εγώ δεν θα συγχρονίζω ούτε στα 3Mbps. Cyta με τηλεφωνία VOIP έχει default SNR 8 και η ΗOL 11;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Τα default SNR των ISP πλέον ποιά είναι;
> 
> ΟΤΕ, HOL, Wind, Cyta στο 8;
> Forthnet στο 6;





Off Topic


		Tα default SNR των παρόχων είναι τα εξής:

OTE: 9 
HOL: 11 
WIND: 9 
Cyta: 9 
Forthnet: 6 

Αυτά όλα πολύ εύκολα (ή δύσκολα π.χ. σε ΟΤΕ πρέπει να δηλώσεις βλάβη) αλλάζουν μ' ένα τηλεφώνημα στην Εξυπηρέτηση Πελατών > Τεχνικό τμήμα... Εγώ σε 3 γραμμές HOL έχω SNR 6... Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα SNR που βλέπετε, π.χ. 8 ή 5, δεν ισχύουν... Αλλάζουν από μόνα τους αν π.χ. αυξηθεί για κάποιο λόγο ο θόρυβος στη γραμμή... Αν κάντε restart το ρούτερ όμως, θα ξαναπάει στο default το SNR, έστω κι αν κλειδώσει σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα...

----------


## Z€r0

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Tα default SNR των παρόχων είναι τα εξής:
> 
> OTE: 9 
> HOL: 11 
> WIND: 9 
> Cyta: 9 
> ...


Ναι το γνωρίζω. Υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα SNR Tweak στο δικό μου router. Πάντως με προφίλ της ON από το MyON με το SNR στο 7 ήμουν μια χαρά από σταθερότητα, Forthnet μου το είχαν αναβάσει στο 8 λόγω αποσυνδέσεων.

----------


## crimson

> Λοιπόν η καλύτερη προσφορά είναι Wind.
> Δίνει: Με 20ε το μήνα για 24μηνο συμβόλαιο
> Δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης (από 37,5 νομίζω)
> 120' μηνιαίως σε ένα αριθμό Free2Go μόνιμα
> Ένα Alcatel τηλεφωνάκι (της πλάκας βέβαια - μη ψαρώνετε)
> Εως 24mbps (με ΟΝ είχα 7-9, κάτσε να μη τα πιάνει όπως υπόσχονται και τα λέμε...)
> 300' μηνιαίως προς όλα τα κινητά
> 300' μηνιαίως προς Wind/Q κινητά
> Απεριόριστα αστικά/Υπερ.
> ...





Η Wind αλλάζει το πάγιο στο 2ο έτος στα 25 ευρώ το μήνα...


"Η προσφορά ισχύει για νέες 24μήνες συνδέσεις με μηνιαίο πάγιο 20,00€ για τον πρώτο χρόνο και 25,00€ για το δεύτερο χρόνο."

----------


## marimo

Από καθαρά πρακτική εμπειρία, νομίζω ότι σε γραμμές ΟΤΕ υπάρχει ένα κάπως καλύτερο responsiveness, χωρίς να μεταφράζεται απαραίτητα σε χαμηλότερα ping ή άλλα στατιστικά.

----------


## netblues

Ναι, σιγουρα. Λεγεται το φαινομενο placebo.

----------


## DVader

> Ναι, σιγουρα. Λεγεται το φαινομενο placebo.


Τι εννοείς ?

----------


## stakar

Φιλε "crimson" η προσφορά που δίνει αυτη τη στιγμή λόγω της προσέλκυσης πελατών απο την πρώην ΟΝ ειναι πάγιο 20,00€ τελική τιμη και για τα δυο χρόνια!!!

----------


## marimo

Ότι όντως είναι η ιδέα μου.

Από τεχνικής πλευράς πάντως, η εμπειρία χρήσης δεν εξαρτάται μόνο από ping και ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού.

----------


## DVader

> Από καθαρά πρακτική εμπειρία, νομίζω ότι σε γραμμές ΟΤΕ υπάρχει ένα κάπως καλύτερο responsiveness, χωρίς να μεταφράζεται απαραίτητα σε χαμηλότερα ping ή άλλα στατιστικά.


Πως το εννοείς αυτό ? Ταχύτερη φόρτωση σελίδων ? Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λές ! Αν πάρουμε σαν δεδομένα ότι μιλάμε για ίδιο δίκτυο πελάτη και αν η μόνη αλλαγή είναι από OTE 4άρι -> Forthnet 4άρι π.χ  τότε το 4άρι που θα δεις πρακτικά εξαρτάτε από την ποιότητα του δικτύου του Forthnet στην περιοχή σου ! Κανονικά δεν έπρεπε να ισχύει αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι το ίδιο αλλά αν λάβουμε υπόψην ότι στα δύο δίκτυα υπάρχουν διαφορετικοί αριθμοί πελατών στην ίδια περιοχή πάντα και ο εξοπλισμός που έχουν οι πάροχοι δεν είναι ίδιος στην περιοχή τότε μπορεί να διαφέρει λίγο.... Αν π.χ το Forthnet έχει λιγότερους πελάτες στην περιοχή μπορέι να έχεις καλύτερο 4άρι ...από ότι στον ΟΤΕ ! Υπάρχουν και άλλοι παράγοντες αλλά αυτούς μου ήρθε να γράψω τώρα !  :Razz:

----------


## netblues

Οντως η εμπειρια χρησης δεν εξαρταται μονο απο το ping και τη ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου.
Προφανως εννοουμε για τα ιδια websites αλλιως δεν εχει νοημα η συζητηση.
Ο ποιο βασικος παραγοντας ειναι το browser render time αλλά και το caching.
Ενα αργο laptop, με διαφορα plugin και ολιγον spyware μπορει να θελει τριπλασiο χρονο να φορτωσει την ιδια σελιδα.
Αν μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε δικτυο απλα αλλαζοντας default gateway τοτε οι συγκρισεις τελικης "εμπειριας" χρησης εχουν νοημα.
Αν τωρα εχουμε ενα φρεσκο desktop pc στο γραφειο (με πχ οτε) (με κανα squid αναμεσα) και ενα "καπως" λαπτοπ στο σπιτι με forthnet και η ναυτεμπορικη στο σπιτι ερχεται πιο αργα, δεν ειναι φαινομενο placebo, αλλα ρεαλιστικο. Ομως  ο παροχος ειναι ο τελευταιος που φταιει.

----------


## anderm

Βασικά έχει να κάνει με την διασύνδεση στο εξωτερικό που είναι διαφορετική ανά πάροχο.

----------


## nothing

Off Topic


		Η wind συνεχιζει απτοητη παιρνοντας τουλαχιστον 4-5 τηλεφωνα την ημερα.
Τετοιο πρηξιμο δεν υπαρχει μεχρι που πλεον το κλεινουμε με το που ακουσουμε το ονομα.
Μια πιθανοτητα που υπηρχε να παμε πλεον εφυγε και αυτη.

----------


## DVader

Πρόσεξε να δείς ...Εγώ με τον αδελφό μου μένω στο ίδιο κτήριο σε διαφορετικούς ορόφους ! Το κτήριο είναι νεόδμητο με καλωδιώσεις νέες ! Ο Αδελφός μου είναι Forthnet και εγώ ΟΤΕ ! Ο αδελφός μου έχει 8άρι και εγώ 4άρι !  Στο κατέβασμα είναι καλύτερος γενικά ο αδελφός μου !
Ποιοτικά η γραμμή που έχω εγώ είναι καλύτερη ! Δεν έχω echo στο τηλέφωνο ο αδελφός μου έχει .... Εχω καλύτερη ποιότητα φωνής ο αδελφός μου ώρες ώρες είναι χάλια.... σε ορισμένες σελίδες κάποιες φορές μπαίνουν έξτρα hops του forthnet για να φέρει την σελίδα .... Επειδή είναι από πάνω μου στον ίδιο υπολογιστή και τα δύο καλώδια ...  Εγώ π.χ για να μπώ στο nooz.gr σταθερά έχω τα ίδια hops στον ΟΤΕ, στο forthnet κάποια αλλάζουν και δεν εννοώ σαν ips αλλά στο σύνολο ... στην μια βγάζει 15 την άλλη 17 και μετά 11 ... και όχι πάντα  Αυτά είναι όμως θέμα εσωτερικού δικτύου  του παρόχου και δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι κακό .... 

Στην Cyta έχω δεί π.χ καλή ποιότητα φωνής και γενικά καλή παροχή υπηρεσίας με καλά γενικά χαρακτηριστικά ....

Αλός μπορεί να έχει άλλη άποψη ! 

Στην δουλειά π.χ που είμαστε ΟΤΕ με εσωτερικό DNS έχουμε ένα τικ καλύτερο surf από ότι έχω στο σπίτι !

Όλα εξαρτιόνται από τι ψάχνεις και τι θέλεις να βρεις !

----------


## EnDLess

τα ρουτερ σε προωθούν βάση της παραμετροποίησης και του πρωτοκόλλου που τρέχουν

----------


## marimo

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Η wind συνεχιζει απτοητη παιρνοντας τουλαχιστον 4-5 τηλεφωνα την ημερα.
> Τετοιο πρηξιμο δεν υπαρχει μεχρι που πλεον το κλεινουμε με το που ακουσουμε το ονομα.
> Μια πιθανοτητα που υπηρχε να παμε πλεον εφυγε και αυτη.



Πλέον δεν κάνω τον κόπο να σηκώσω το σταθερό στο σπίτι. Έλεος!

Πήρα πάντως ΟΤΕ και ρώτησα αν μπορούν να δουν αν είμαι στη λίστα και δεν ήξεραν κάτι. Υπάρχει κάποιο παρασύνθημα;

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Και ετυχε να ειμαι και συνδρομητης στην altec τοτε και ολο καζουρα δεχομαι απο τους φιλους μου μετα το κλεισιμο και της on.Με ρωτανε σε ποιο παροχο θα παω αυτη τη φορα ωστε να μη πανε εκεινοι γτ το χουν δεδομενο πως θα κλεισει και αυτος!!!
> Τι μου θυμησες τωρα.Ουτε 2 μηνες ιντερνετ δε προλαβα να χαρω στην αλτεκ.Ειχε τοτε προσφορα πακετο 70 ευρω για καποιους μηνες και μετα θα δινα 10 ευρω το μηνα.Εννοειται πως ακομη κλαιω τα 70.


Στον πατέρα μου ειχα βάλει Altec μέσω προσφοράς από Microland, έκλεισε
Στην μητέρα μου ειχα βάλει Netone, έκλεισε.
Εγω ειχα βάλει On για 4 μήνες, έκλεισε.

Μονο Lannet δεν έχω βαλει νομιζω

----------


## homo_digital

> Στον πατέρα μου ειχα βάλει Altec μέσω προσφοράς από Microland, έκλεισε
> Στην μητέρα μου ειχα βάλει Netone, έκλεισε.
> Εγω ειχα βάλει On για 4 μήνες, έκλεισε.
> 
> Μονο Lannet δεν έχω βαλει νομιζω


Μήπως είχες περάσει απ έξω απο τα γραφεία τους; Χαχαχα

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Μήπως είχες περάσει απ έξω απο τα γραφεία τους; Χαχαχα


Είχα βαλει και Xtreme και Internet Hellas πάντως  :Smile:

----------


## DVader

> Βασικά έχει να κάνει με την διασύνδεση στο εξωτερικό που είναι διαφορετική ανά πάροχο.


Και με αυτό ...Το ξέχασα ! Και είναι το σημαντικότερο από όλα !!!!!!!!!!!! Η διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό και πως την χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας !

- - - Updated - - -




> Στον πατέρα μου ειχα βάλει Altec μέσω προσφοράς από Microland, έκλεισε
> Στην μητέρα μου ειχα βάλει Netone, έκλεισε.
> Εγω ειχα βάλει On για 4 μήνες, έκλεισε.
> 
> Μονο Lannet δεν έχω βαλει νομιζω


Μήπως είσαι λίγο γκαντέμης ... :Thinking:  Μητσοτάκης ένα πράγμα !  :Thinking:

----------


## marimo

> Και με αυτό ...Το ξέχασα ! Και είναι το σημαντικότερο από όλα !!!!!!!!!!!! Η διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό και πως την χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας !


Θυμάμαι πανηγύρια όταν είχε συνδεθεί η HOL προς το εξωτερικό με 2Mbit και μετά με 8mbit (PIPEX νομίζω)...

----------


## sakisvele

Εχει καποιος στην περιοχη Ιλιον σχετικη εμπειρια με* Cyta*  π.χ καλή ποιότητα φωνής , παροχή υπηρεσίας με καλά γενικά χαρακτηριστικά ....γραμμης ,με πακετο ιδιο της *ΟΝ-ViVodi* ( 2-πλή γραμμη απεριοριστα τηλεφ.) και αν ναι ποσο το εκλεισε?

----------


## CDExpert

> Η Wind αλλάζει το πάγιο στο 2ο έτος στα 25 ευρώ το μήνα...
> 
> 
> "Η προσφορά ισχύει για νέες 24μήνες συνδέσεις με μηνιαίο πάγιο 20,00€ για τον πρώτο χρόνο και 25,00€ για το δεύτερο χρόνο."


Κάνεις ΛΑΘΟΣ αδερφέ.. Και νομίζεις οτι κάνουν και όλοι οι άλλοι. Αυτές είναι προσφορές εκτός ιστοσελίδας. 20ε με ΦΑΠΑ για ΔΥΟ χρόνια με όλα τα παραπάνω. Όπως ακριβώς τα έγραψα για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Και άμα θέλεις να σου πω και το κόλπο να μάθεις - τους βρίζεις κανά δυο φορές και μετά   :Worthy:  σου κάνουν την προσφορά -.

----------


## nyannaco

> Στον πατέρα μου ειχα βάλει Altec μέσω προσφοράς από Microland, έκλεισε
> Στην μητέρα μου ειχα βάλει Netone, έκλεισε.
> Εγω ειχα βάλει On για 4 μήνες, έκλεισε.
> 
> Μονο Lannet δεν έχω βαλει νομιζω


Σε παρακαλώ πες μας πού πας τώρα, να το αποφύγουμε, μην ξαναμπλέκουμε σύντομα  :Razz:

----------


## sakis.kom

Καλησπέρα παιδιά 7 το πρωί έστειλα email στον κ. Λ...... Π.......

L........ P.........
Fixed Inbound Sales Representative
Retail Sales

Commercial




"Καλημέρα σας, ελπίζω μέχρι το μεσημέρι να έχουμε απάντηση στο θέμα της προσφοράς.
Θα περιμένω απάντηση σας μέσω email ώστε και θα ενημερώσω το φόρουμ το μεσημέρι."


Μέχρι τώρα δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή αλλαγή και ενημέρωση τους από χθες!
Ούτε σε email, ούτε σε κινητό, ούτε σε σταθερό!

----------


## anti exploit 7

όταν το δεις γραμμένο στο συμβόλαιό 20,00€ για 24μήνες κανε το κόπο να το ποστάρεις σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## sakis.kom

Λοιπόν, μίλησα με την HOL τηλεφωνικά, με τον κύριο που έχει αναλάβει το θέμα και σε περίπου μία ώρα θα έχουμε επίσημη απάντηση!
Η προσφορά μου είπε αφορά και άλλες "ομάδες" που έχουν κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο σαν και εμάς εδώ και υπάρχει σύσκεψη αυτήν την στιγμή σε εξέλιξη για το θέμα.
Οπότε, καλό είναι να συνεχίσετε την λίστα (στο άλλο θέμα) όσοι πραγματικά ενδιαφέρεστε και σε περίπου μία ώρα με το που πάρω απάντηση, θα έχετε ΑΜΕΣΑ νέα μου.  :One thumb up: 

Επίσης για την WIND που λέτε, αν πάρουμε θετική απάντηση στην προσφορά από την HOL, εγώ θα κάνω σήμερα και τα χαρτιά μου στην προσφορά της WIND,
οπότε θα έχετε ποστάρισμα επιβεβαίωσης με το που λάβω τα συμβόλαια. Μακάρι να με προλάβει και να το κάνει άλλος φίλος.

----------


## riptor01

Ενα μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ που ενω εχω κανει αιτηση μεταφορας στο δικτυο του σημερα με πηραν για να μου κανουν προσφορα σαν συνδρομητη ΟΝ. Τους απαντησα κυριολεκτικα "πλακα μου κανετε τωρα" και μετα υπηρξε μια μικρη παυση αμηχανιας και του εξηγησα οτι ηδη εχω κανει αιτηση μεταφορας. Παντως η προσφορα που κανουν για τους συνδρομητες ΟΝ ειναι 24αρι απεριοριστα και 30' κινητα με δικα μας τελη φορητοτητας 31.90 και δωρεαν εξοπλισμο με χρισιδανειο προφανως και ολα αυτα με 24.90 το μηνα για 2 χρονια! καπως κοντα με την προσφορα που πηρα και εγω απο το VIC τμημα τους.

----------


## anti exploit 7

το θέμα με την wind απλά όταν ρώτησα στα κεντρικά μου το ξεκαθάρισαν ότι αυτά που λένε η εξωτερική είναι απάτη. θα δείξει στην πορεία ποίος λέει αλήθεια. όσο αναφορά την hol ήδη στο πατρικό μου έχω hol και τους είπα να μου κάνουν μια καλή προσφορά εδώ και μια βδομάδα αλλά δυστυχώς με γείωσαν .  τι να κάτσω να ασχοληθώ όταν πέρυσι το hol double play GR + 300 + διεθνή σταθερά απεριόριστα είχε 22  ευρώ για 2 χρόνια μαζί με router και φέτος το συγκεκριμένο έχει 30 ευρώ+ ότι τα διεθνή γίνανε 1600 λεπτά και χωρίς router . Μιλάμε για τρέλα.....

----------


## sakis.kom

ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ HOL!

Μόνο το τέλος ενεργοποίησης μας δίνουν δώρο.

*Καλησπέρα σας ,
Μετά από νέα ενημέρωση που λάβαμε η προσφορά για μετάβαση απόon σε hol δεν θα αλλάξει και ισχύουν δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης και οι προσφορές που είναι ανεβασμένες στο site  .

Με εκτίμηση . 

P......... L.........

Fixed Inbound Sales Representative
Retail Sales

Commercial* 


-------------------------------------------------------------

Την ίδια στιγμή με την απάντηση μιλούσα με CYTA!
Με άφησε στην αναμονή και ΆΜΕΣΑ σε 1 λεπτό μου απάντησε πως τώρα ΆΜΕΣΑ μπορούμε να έχουμε το πακέτο με ένα πάγιο (το πάγιο του ίντερνετ) 18 ευρώ δώρο.

- - - Updated - - -

Με κάλεσαν ήδη. Έτσι γίνονται οι σωστές δουλειές. Για το DP κάνουν μόνο το πρώτο πάγιο δώρο (το πάγιο του ιντερνετ), δεν μπορούν κάτι άλλο.
Θα μου στείλουν σε email συνδιαστική προσφορά μαζί με κινητό ώστε να την αναρτήσω.

Να σημειώσω πως... αυτή η προσφορά που μου έκαναν είναι ατομική.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται καλεί Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ την CYTA και μπορεί να αιτηθεί την ίδια προσφορά, αλλά όχι μαζικά όπως είμασταν με την HOL.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Δε χρειάζομαι router, παιδιά, έχω δικό μου. Συνεπώς, δε με έκαιγε αυτό το ζήτημα, δεν ήταν deal breaker για εμένα...


Καλή τύχη αν παρουσιαστεί κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα... Εγώ είχα αλλάξει router μια φορά, είχα βγάλει το fritz box fon και έβαλα ένα άλλο της linksys, όταν υπήρξε τεχνικό πρόβλημα και δεν είχα σήμα μου λένε πρέπει να βάλετε το παλιό για να κοιτάξουν κάτι ρυθμίσεις με την γραμμή από τα κεντρικά αλλιώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι. Ευτυχώς που το είχα φυλάξει στο σπίτι και δεν το είχα πετάξει.

----------


## spyrakos81

> Καλή τύχη αν παρουσιαστεί κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα... Εγώ είχα αλλάξει router μια φορά, είχα βγάλει το fritz box fon και έβαλα ένα άλλο της linksys, όταν υπήρξε τεχνικό πρόβλημα και δεν είχα σήμα μου λένε πρέπει να βάλετε το παλιό για να κοιτάξουν κάτι ρυθμίσεις με την γραμμή από τα κεντρικά αλλιώς δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι. Ευτυχώς που το είχα φυλάξει στο σπίτι και δεν το είχα πετάξει.


Ευτυχώς για εμένα, το router που χρησιμοποιώ είναι ήδη της HOL...  :Whistle:

----------


## yyy

Η προσφορά της Cyta είναι με 23€ για πάντα; Αρκεί να κάνεις αρχικά 24μηνο συμβόλαιο; Ή ισχύει το 23€/μήνα για τα πρώτα 2 χρόνια και μετά κάτι άλλο; Όπως είναι πχ στη wind;

----------


## sakis.kom

Η CYTA είναι 23 όπως το διαβάζεις. Δεν υπάρχει δεύτερος χρόνος με άλλη τιμή.

----------


## zenith

Η hol δινει δωρο το ρουτερ στο dp Με τα 23 ευρω?

----------


## yyy

> Η CYTA είναι 23 όπως το διαβάζεις. Δεν υπάρχει δεύτερος χρόνος με άλλη τιμή.


Στην ιστοσελίδα της λέει ότι η τιμή αυτή ισχύει αν γίνει 24μηνο συμβόλαιο. Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν αν η τιμή μένει η ίδια και μετά το 24μηνο.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Η hol δινει δωρο το ρουτερ στο dp Με τα 23 ευρω?


Τσου! Κοίτα πως λειτουργούν... σου αφαιρουν τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης... αλλά... σου αφαιρούν και το ρούτερ!
Οπότε 36 - 20 = Ουσιαστικά κάνουν δώρο 16 ευρώ.

Αν το πάρουμε τελείως και πολύ χοντρικά, η CYTA κάνει δώρο 18 ευρώ ενώ η HOL 16.

----------


## riptor01

> Στην ιστοσελίδα της λέει ότι η τιμή αυτή ισχύει αν γίνει 24μηνο συμβόλαιο. Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν αν η τιμή μένει η ίδια και μετά το 24μηνο.


Κανενας παροχος δεν μπορει να εγγυηθει τιμη μετα απο 24 μηνες (ακομα και η φορθνετ) που λεει για παντα 29.90 (απο ατομο που δουλευει στις κεντρικες τηλεπωλησεις) μου εχει πει πως ειναι ψεμα οτι παντα αλλαζει ειτε θετικα και σου λενε αλλαζει το συμβολαιο ειτε μειωνετε και ο πελατης συνεχιζει και πληρωνει 29.90! Επισης τα οικονομικα της φορθνετ δεν ειναι και τα καλυτερα οπως με πληροφορησε! Ενας λογος που δεν την επελεξα ειναι γιατι εσωτερικα φοβουνται μην εχουν την ιδια μοιρα με ΟΝ.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Στην ιστοσελίδα της λέει ότι η τιμή αυτή ισχύει αν γίνει 24μηνο συμβόλαιο. Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν αν η τιμή μένει η ίδια και μετά το 24μηνο.


Θα πάρεις 2 μήνες πριν λήξει και θα ζητήσεις να σου κρατήσουν την τιμή αλλιώς θα φύγεις.

----------


## Chryssostomos

> ! Ενας λογος που δεν την επελεξα ειναι γιατι εσωτερικα φοβουνται μην εχουν την ιδια μοιρα με ΟΝ.


Λίγο άσχετο με το θέμα,αλλά εχθές που είχα τεχνικό στο σπίτι,μου είπε πως η επόμενη που φοβούνται για σκάσιμο είναι η cyta,με την forthet να ακολουθεί....

----------


## nyannaco

> Η hol δινει δωρο το ρουτερ στο dp Με τα 23 ευρω?


Οχι, αν το θέλεις χρεώνεσαι €19,90

----------


## riptor01

> Λίγο άσχετο με το θέμα,αλλά εχθές που είχα τεχνικό στο σπίτι,μου είπε πως η επόμενη που φοβούνται για σκάσιμο είναι η cyta,με την forthet να ακολουθεί....


Για την συτα δεν γνωριζω κατι φιλε μου, αλλα για φορθνετ οντως δεν πανε καλα εξου και οι πολυ επιθετικες τηλεπωλησεις καθημερινα απο τους ιδιους αλλα και απο τριτες εταιριες συνεργατες. Μια κυρια που με πηρε τηλ για να παω φορθνετ μου λεει γιορταζουμε 700.000 πελατες και ο φιλος μου που δουλευει εκει μου ειπε κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει και πως αν υπαρχει τετοιος αριθμος ειναι μαζι φορθνετ και οσοι εχουν νοβα αλλα μονο για τηλεοραση και οχι τηλ και ιντερνετ. Η κοπελα ηταν απο τριτη εταιρια προφανως.

----------


## Archon

Off Topic


		Αν κλεισει η forthnet θα κλεισει και η νοβα ή χωρια?

----------


## Chryssostomos

> Για την συτα δεν γνωριζω κατι φιλε μου, αλλα για φορθνετ οντως δεν πανε καλα εξου και οι πολυ επιθετικες τηλεπωλησεις καθημερινα απο τους ιδιους αλλα και απο τριτες εταιριες συνεργατες. Μια κυρια που με πηρε τηλ για να παω φορθνετ μου λεει γιορταζουμε 700.000 πελατες και ο φιλος μου που δουλευει εκει μου ειπε κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει και πως αν υπαρχει τετοιος αριθμος ειναι μαζι φορθνετ και οσοι εχουν νοβα αλλα μονο για τηλεοραση και οχι τηλ και ιντερνετ. Η κοπελα ηταν απο τριτη εταιρια προφανως.


Δε ξέρω τι γίνεται σε καμία απο τις δύο,αλλά μιας και συζητάτε για όλες τις εταιρία πια είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας αυτό που μου είπε.
Φαντάσου μου λέει εγώ έχω οτε και δε φεύγω για κανένα λόγο.Ας τα σκάω λίγο παραπάνω.ε κάπου εκεί μένεις μαλάκας.

----------


## riptor01

Εγω παντως τωρα πηγα ΟΤΕ. Μου εκαναν μια αρκετα καλη προσφορα μπορω να πω σε συγκριση με τις προσφορες που εχουν στο σαιτ και σε προσφορες που κανουν σε αλλους απο οτι βλεπω και ακουω και περιμενω να δω αν οντως θα αξιζει οσο πιστευω!

----------


## CDExpert

Σαν φιλική συμβουλή λέω σε όσους σκοπεύουν να πάνε στη σίτα τα εξής:
Η μάνα μου έκανε το λάθος και έβαλε το 2012 το πρόγραμμα με τα 20ε/μήνα με συμβόλαιο 2 χρόνια. Με το που περνάνε τα 2 χρόνια και φυσικά δεν το πήρε χαμπάρι αρχίζουν οι λογαριασμοί με 32 ή 35ε αν θυμάμαι καλά. Βρε αμάν τι πάθανε αρχίζει τα τηλέφωνααα. Δεν έβγαινε κανείς για καμμιά δεκαριά μέρες - μόνο κασέτα. Τελικά λίγο πριν το εγκεφαλικό το σήκωσε κάποιος στην "εξυπηρέτηση πελατών" και αφού έπεσε το κράξιμο γιατί δεν ειδοποίησε κανείς, τη διαβεβαιώνει οτι θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί της κάποιος εεε... λιγάκι πιο αρμόδιος.  :Closed topic:  Τέλος, έκανε αίτηση μεταφοράς στον ΟΤΕ, συνδέθηκε και οι λογαρισμοί ακόμα της πάνε. Μάλλον δεν έχουν καταλάβει ακόμα οι κύπριοι αδελφοί οτι μετακόμισεν.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Προσοχή λοιπόν.

----------


## DVader

Ρε τι καλά κάνω που δεν φεύγω από τον ΠΟΤΕ ! Αντε να σκάσει και η Cyta & Forthnet ! Για την Forthnet το ξέρω ..πάντως !

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Σε παρακαλώ πες μας πού πας τώρα, να το αποφύγουμε, μην ξαναμπλέκουμε σύντομα


Αν πάτε στη Wind, ειναι που ειναι οίκος ανοχής, πουλάει και κάτω του κόστους, αν πάτε όλοι εκει, θα κλείσει σε 3 μηνες

----------


## babis3g

> Οχι. Ο ΟΤΕ θα "κόψει" τα LLU των πελάτων της on. Τα dslam Και να τα πάρει δεν του είναι πολύ χρησιμα.


 :Smile: 
τωρα ξαναμπηκα σε αυτο το τοπικ
δηλαδη τοσα κεντρα οτε που ειναι γεματα, για βοηθημα, λιγο θα του επεφταν?
αλλα ο οτε κατι θα ξερει

----------


## marimo

> Εγω παντως τωρα πηγα ΟΤΕ. Μου εκαναν μια αρκετα καλη προσφορα μπορω να πω σε συγκριση με τις προσφορες που εχουν στο σαιτ και σε προσφορες που κανουν σε αλλους απο οτι βλεπω και ακουω και περιμενω να δω αν οντως θα αξιζει οσο πιστευω!


Πήρα ΟΤΕ σήμερα και κάτω από το 29.90 δεν έπεφταν.

----------


## riptor01

> Πήρα ΟΤΕ σήμερα και κάτω από το 29.90 δεν έπεφταν.


Οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενο ποστ, δεν κανουν σε ολους την ιδια προσφορα, γενικα στους περισσοτερους κανουν οτι λεει το σαιτ, σημερα που με πηραν για να μου κανουν προσφορα παρολο που ηδη εχω κανει αιτηση μεταφορας μου ειπαν 24.90 24αρι απεριοριστα 30' κινητα με 31.90 μεταφορα και δωρο το ρουτερ κτλ..ομως εγω πηρα προσφορα απο ενα τμημα αλλο στυλ Very Important Customer το οποιο πρεπει να εχουν το τηλ. σου σε καταλογο αλλιως δεν σε περνουν με τιποτα. Μου εκαναν κατι λιγο καλυτερο απο αυτο. Απλα ηθελα και εγω να γλυτωσω τα εξοδα μεταφορας ομως μου ειπαν για την προσφορα αυτη ειναι αδυνατον. Οπως ειχα πει με ειχαν παρει και το εμαθα αυτο το τμημα τον δεκεμβριο 2 βδομαδες αφου ειχα ανανεωσει με ον για 23 ευρω και μου ειχαν δωσει ακριβως την ιδια προσφορα και στον οτε. ομως επρεπε να δωσω 70 ευρω και τους ειπα αν τα δωσετε εσεις ερχομαι αρνηθηκαν λογο χαμηλου συμβολαιου και ετσι αρνηθηκα και εγω. Πηρα ομως τωρα ζητησα να μιλησω με αυτο το τμημα με πηραν τηλ την επομενη μερα και μου εκαναν προσφορα!

----------


## zenith

Σχετικα με τις εταιριες που υποσχονται τα παντα.... και σχετικα με το συμβολαιο...πως μπορει να γινει απατεωνια?

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ: υποσχονται 20+20, αν αυτο φαινεται καπου στο συμβολαιο, πως γινεται να το αρνηθει μετα η wind (και να σου ζητα 25 ευρω το δευτερο χρονο)?

το ιδιο και με τα τελη φορητοτητας....αν υπαρχει στο συμβολαιο και φαινεται οτι εναι δωρεαν..ειναι δυνατον να τα γυρισει και να πει η wind οτι "ξερετε κε. ταδε πεσατε θυμα απατης , ποτε δεν ειχαμε τετοια προσφορα κλπ κλπ" εφοσον σε εχει ενεργοποιησει?



φωτιστε με

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Ρε τι καλά κάνω που δεν φεύγω από τον ΠΟΤΕ ! Αντε να σκάσει και η Cyta & Forthnet ! Για την Forthnet το ξέρω ..πάντως !


Δεν είναι καθόλου θετικά αυτά τα γεγονότα, μακάρι να μην συμβούν.

----------


## yiannis010

> Πήρα ΟΤΕ σήμερα και κάτω από το 29.90 δεν έπεφταν.


τι σου εδωσε ο οτε στα 29,90?

----------


## marimo

Αυτά που αναφέρει και στο website (-20%).
Τίποτε άλλο

----------


## yiannis010

> Αυτά που αναφέρει και στο website (-20%).
> Τίποτε άλλο


ξοδευτηκανε παλι

----------


## nothing

Επειδη καναμε αιτηση σε ΟΤΕ πριν απο λιγο για το vdsl 30 με απεριοριστα που το ειχανε για 18 μηνες 39,90 μας ειπε η κοπελα οτι τρεχει μια προσφορα λιγων ημερων οπου αν κανουμε δυο χρονια αντι για 18 μηνες παει το μηνα 35€ οποτε ακομα καλυτερα για αυτο που θελαμε.

Ενημερωνω απλα για το τυπικο ωστε να το ξερετε.

ps: Παραγγελια εκανα απο το site μονος μου και μετα αυτα ειπωθηκαν στην επιβεβαιωση που μας πηραν.Παω να συμπληρωσω την αιτηση σγα σγα...

----------


## riptor01

> Επειδη καναμε αιτηση σε ΟΤΕ πριν απο λιγο για το vdsl 30 με απεριοριστα που το ειχανε για 18 μηνες 39,90 μας ειπε η κοπελα οτι τρεχει μια προσφορα λιγων ημερων οπου αν κανουμε δυο χρονια αντι για 18 μηνες παει το μηνα 35€ οποτε ακομα καλυτερα για αυτο που θελαμε.
> 
> Ενημερωνω απλα για το τυπικο ωστε να το ξερετε.
> 
> ps: Παραγγελια εκανα απο το site μονος μου και μετα αυτα ειπωθηκαν στην επιβεβαιωση που μας πηραν.Παω να συμπληρωσω την αιτηση σγα σγα...


φιλε μου βλεπω απο το προφιλ σου οτι εχεις γυρω στα 16μβπς και μενεις μαρουσι...μπορεις να εχεις την καλοσυνη να μου πεις περιπου σε ποια περιοχη γιατι εγω κοντα στο κολυμβητηριο και σχολες δουκα πιανω με το ζορι 8.5 σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## knbsep

Κρίμα στα παιδιά που θα μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά.

----------


## Z€r0

> Σχετικα με τις εταιριες που υποσχονται τα παντα.... και σχετικα με το συμβολαιο...πως μπορει να γινει απατεωνια?
> 
> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ: υποσχονται 20+20, αν αυτο φαινεται καπου στο συμβολαιο, πως γινεται να το αρνηθει μετα η wind (και να σου ζητα 25 ευρω το δευτερο χρονο)?
> 
> το ιδιο και με τα τελη φορητοτητας....αν υπαρχει στο συμβολαιο και φαινεται οτι εναι δωρεαν..ειναι δυνατον να τα γυρισει και να πει η wind οτι "ξερετε κε. ταδε πεσατε θυμα απατης , ποτε δεν ειχαμε τετοια προσφορα κλπ κλπ" εφοσον σε εχει ενεργοποιησει?
> 
> 
> 
> φωτιστε με


Εγώ πάντως μάλλον έμπλεξα με την εν λόγο προσφορά. Άκρη δεν πρόλαβα να βγάλω σήμερα.

Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο απάτης, τουλάχιστον για τις προσφορές αναφορικά με το θέμα "Προσφορά WIND (εξωτερικός συνεργάτης) για συνδρομητές ON Telecoms, και όχι μόνο" *εννοείται μόνον όσον αφορά το call center και τον εξωτερικό συνεργάτη* προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...76#post5698976

----------


## akisgr

μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο και εγώ κατέληξα στον οτε... επειδή με ενδιάφερε και το οτε tv full pack. adsl 24mbps και full pack + αποδικοπιητης και HDD 350GB +δωρεάν όλη η εγκατάσταση του δορυφόρου.. επειδή ήθελα βεβαια και κλήσης προς εξωτερικό +10 ευρώ περίπου το πακέτο πήγε στα 54,80/μηνα..!

----------


## dimigar

> μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο ....... το πακέτο πήγε στα 54,80/μηνα..!


Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη!! :Razz:

----------


## akisgr

> Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη!!


είναι αλλα νομίζω τα αξίζει με όλες αυτές τις υπηρεσίες..!

αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι με τον Αποκωδικοποιητή PVR αν θα πάει τώρα +4ευρώ...

----------


## zenith

> Εγώ πάντως μάλλον έμπλεξα με την εν λόγο προσφορά. Άκρη δεν πρόλαβα να βγάλω σήμερα.
> 
> Υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο απάτης, τουλάχιστον για τις προσφορές αναφορικά με το θέμα "Προσφορά WIND (εξωτερικός συνεργάτης) για συνδρομητές ON Telecoms, και όχι μόνο" *εννοείται μόνον όσον αφορά το call center και τον εξωτερικό συνεργάτη* προσπαθώ να βγάλω άκρη: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...76#post5698976


Πολυ ενδιαφερων,

Και εγω ειχα τετοια φανταστικη προσφορα σημερα.Μονο τζαμπα τηλεφωνικο σεξ δεν μου προσεφεραν  :Smile: .

οχι απο τον ιδιο με εσενα αριθμο, απο αλλη εταιρια.

θα περιμενω το συμβολαιο, να το μελετησω, να δω αν γραφει ολες τις παροχες και μετα θα δω τι θα κανω.

αν εχεις νεοτερα γραψτα στο φορουμ

ευχαριστω

----------


## Z€r0

> οχι απο τον ιδιο με εσενα αριθμο, απο αλλη εταιρια.
> 
> θα περιμενω το συμβολαιο, να το μελετησω, να δω αν γραφει ολες τις παροχες και μετα θα δω τι θα κανω.


 Εάν μπορέσεις να εξακριβώσεις προσφορά πες μας.

----------


## zenith

φυσικα

απο δευτερα....

----------


## cypher

Κρίμα για την εταιρία και τους εργαζόμενους...  :Sad: 

Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με την εταιρία, και οι τιμές ήταν επίσης καλές...

Στο ψάξιμο τώρα!

----------


## Z€r0

Σήμερα μου ήρθε και e-mail - στα spam - με το περιεχόμενο της ανακοίνωσης που είναι αναρτημένο και στο site της ON Telecoms σχετικά με την διακοπή των υπηρεσιών της προς του πελάτες της την 30.06.2015. Φυσικά εδώ είμαστε ήδη ενήμεροι.

Επίσης μήπως έμαθε κανείς τί θα γίνει με τους εξοφλητήριους λογαριασμούς; Εάν θα σταλούν εντύπως και μέχρι πότε θα είναι ανοικτές οι πληρωμές στο MyON; Γιατί π.χ. στον τελευταίο λογαριασμό έχει πάγια μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου και ενώ οι όποιες επιπλέον χρεώσεις θα έμπαιναν στον επόμενο.

----------


## nothing

> φιλε μου βλεπω απο το προφιλ σου οτι εχεις γυρω στα 16μβπς και μενεις μαρουσι...μπορεις να εχεις την καλοσυνη να μου πεις περιπου σε ποια περιοχη γιατι εγω κοντα στο κολυμβητηριο και σχολες δουκα πιανω με το ζορι 8.5 σε ευχαριστω.


Είμαι κοντά στο δημαρχείο στο αστικό κέντρο πιο κοντά αλλά λόγω θορύβου με τα χρόνια έφτασα στα 17 από τα 24 σχεδόν που έπιανε. Δεν έχουμε vdsl καφάο οπότε από Α/Σ ότι πιάνουμε.

----------


## riptor01

> Είμαι κοντά στο δημαρχείο στο αστικό κέντρο πιο κοντά αλλά λόγω θορύβου με τα χρόνια έφτασα στα 17 από τα 24 σχεδόν που έπιανε. Δεν έχουμε vdsl καφάο οπότε από Α/Σ ότι πιάνουμε.


Ποιο αστικό κέντρο γιατί εγώ είμαι στου ψυχικού ενώ από ότι κατάλαβα πρέπει να έχει αστικό κέντρο και στο μέγαρο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## nothing

Off Topic





> Ποιο αστικό κέντρο γιατί εγώ είμαι στου ψυχικού ενώ από ότι κατάλαβα πρέπει να έχει αστικό κέντρο και στο μέγαρο του ΟΤΕ.


Στο δημαρχειο κοντα απεναντι απο το ΙΚΑ ειναι το Α/Κ που λεω. Οτι εχει σχεση με αυτο το Α/Κ σε αποσταση μεγαλυτερη των 800m εχει μπει vdsl καφαο και και σε λιγοτερη οχι. Για την περιοχη που λες δε γνωριζω λεπτομερειες αλλα μπορεις να ρωτησεις στο καταλληλο thread για το vdsl Μαρουσι.

----------


## sakisvele

Πηρα στην CYTA  και μου εκαναν και καλα το πακετο που ειχαμε στην ΟΝ με 2 τηλεφωνικες γραμμες , απεριοριστα αστικα υπεραστικα και τελος ενεργοποιησης δωρεαν με 30 ευρω απο 22.80 που πληρωνα.

----------


## Onyx_

Παιδιά και εγω συνδρομητής ON από τους πρώτους και ψαχνω τωρα για νεο πάροχο. 
Εχω ήδη απορρίψει την Wind λόγω του NAT αντί για public ip και σκέφτομαι να παω προς ΟΤΕ. 

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δίνει και ο ΟΤΕ IP μέσω NAT. Χρησιμοποιώ πολύ συχνά remote desktop και επίσης με ενδιαφέρουν και τα ping καθώς παίζω games online. 

ΕΠίσης έχει καποιος εμπειρία με το πως  τα παει ο ΟΤΕ στον Άλιμο?

----------


## yyy

Σήμερα άρχισαν και σε μένα τα τηλεφωνήματα. Εκτός από το σταθερό και στο κινητό!!!

HOL από το τμήμα πωλήσεων:
α) 24Mpbs, 2 χρόνια με 21€/μήνα και μετά 25,70€/μήνα
β) 24Mbps + 300' σταθερά/κινητά, 2 χρόνια με 21€/μήνα και μετά 27€/μήνα
Μου είπαν ότι χρεώνουν τον εξοπλισμό, αλλά με τον υπάρχοντα της ΟΝ δε θα έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Επίσης, μετά τα 2 χρόνια θα μπορούν να μου κάνουν πάλι κάποια από τις τότε ισχύουσες προσφορές.

Ότι γνωρίζαμε και από εδώ λοιπόν...

----------


## netblues

Μα ειναι λογος τωρα το nat να απορριψεις την wind? Αφου βγαινει με ενα τηλεφωνο.
Κανεις δεν σου εγγυαται οτι δεν θα βαλει ο οτε η η hol nat αυριο το πρωι.

Πρεπει να το δεις συνολικα τι σε βολευει και απο πλευρας πακετου και απο πλευρας τιμης. Λεπτομεριες περι ping κλπ που μεταβαλλονται οποτεδηποτε ειτε προς το καλυτερο ειτε προς το χειροτερο. Οσο για το πως παει ο οτε στον αλιμο, εε παει οπως παει η ΟΝ και οι υπολοιποι στο ιδιο ζευγαρι χαλκου που θα συνεχισεις να χρησιμοποιεις οπου και αν πας.

----------


## Onyx_

netblues συνολικά το εξετάζω, αλλα τα πραγματα που "εμποδίζει" το ΝΑΤ ειναι όλα πράγματα που χρησιμοποιώ συχνά οπότε ακομα και αν βγαίνει με ενα τηλεφωνήμα δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι μια καλή αρχή με ενα νεο provider. Σίγουρα μπορει να βάλουν ΝΑΤ και οι υπόλοιποι στο μέλλον αλλα ρωτάω αυτη τη στιγμή αν είναι κατι που κανει και ο ΟΤΕ. 
Σχετικά με τα pings αυτό που λες makes sense και πιο πολυ δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για καλύτερα pings καθως είμαι ικανοποιημένος ήδη αλλα την πιθανότητα για παράδειγμα με τον ΟΤΕ να ήταν χειρότερα. Οπότε αυτο που καταλαβαίνω ειναι οτι δεν παίζει ρόλο ο provider αλλά η περιοχή?

----------


## netblues

Οπως εχεις διαβασει, αν το 30% των συνδρομητων παει σε nat οι υπολοιποι δεν χρειαζεται να πανε.
Απλα ζητας να μην εισαι και τελειωνει εκει το θεμα.
Σημερα δεν εχει παρατηρηθει να το κανει αλλος provider. Αλλα εγγυησεις δεν υπαρχουν για αυριο
Για τα pings, αν η γραμμη δεν ειναι πολυ μακρια, τοτε το fastpath ειναι η μεγαλυτερη βελτιωση.

Σε επιπεδο δικτυου, τουλαχιστον στην Αθηνα, ειναι απιθανο να υπαρχουν κορεσμενοι απο bandwidth κομβοι οπου και αν πας.
Οποτε ολες οι περιοχες ειναι πρακτικα το ιδιο. Απο κει και περα, με δεδομενο οτι ο χαλκος που εχεις ηδη δεν θα αλλαξει, δεν αναμενονται σημαντικες διαφορες ποιοτητας στο last mile, παρα μονο οι λεπτομεριες του dslam και του profile.
Τωρα για τα ping, εξαρταται που ειναι ο server που σε ενδιαφερει.
Εντος ελλαδος μαλλον δεν εχει σημασια.
Εκτος, παιζει ρολο το που ακριβως ειναι και ποιον carrier χρησιμοποιει. Αυτα ομως αλλαζουν οποτεδηποτε.
Και οι συγκριτικες δοκιμες ειναι καπως δυσκολες. 
Δυσκολα ομως θα στηριζα την δευσμευση μου για τα επομενα δυο χρονια με το routing οποιαδηποτε παροχου σήμερα.
Αφου οπως λες ησουν ευχαριστημενος με το τυπικο routing της on, δυσκολα θα βρεις σημαντικες διαφορες ουτως ή αλλως

Απο την αλλη, απο οσο θυμαμαι ο αλιμος εχει vdsl. Αφου χρησιμοποιεις πολυ remote desktop, τα 5mbit upload του vdsl θα κανουν για σενα τεραστια διαφορα απο οτιδηποτε αλλο.
Επισης, οσο μιλαμε για wind, στα vdsl πακετα της δινει σε ολους αυτοματως public ip. (και με fastpath από kv επισης, οπως και η hol, οπως και ο ΟΤΕ)

----------


## Onyx_

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ netblues, πολυ χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες σου

----------


## messinia3

> Σήμερα άρχισαν και σε μένα τα τηλεφωνήματα. Εκτός από το σταθερό και στο κινητό!!!
> 
> HOL από το τμήμα πωλήσεων:
> α) 24Mpbs, 2 χρόνια με 21€/μήνα και μετά 25,70€/μήνα
> β) 24Mbps + 300' σταθερά/κινητά, 2 χρόνια με 21€/μήνα και μετά 27€/μήνα
> Μου είπαν ότι χρεώνουν τον εξοπλισμό, αλλά με τον υπάρχοντα της ΟΝ δε θα έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Επίσης, μετά τα 2 χρόνια θα μπορούν να μου κάνουν πάλι κάποια από τις τότε ισχύουσες προσφο
> 
> Ότι γνωρίζαμε και από εδώ λοιπόν...


23 δίνουν την προσφορά με σταθερά και κινητά.σε εσένα το έδωσαν 21?έχεις κρατήσει τηλέφωνο και στοιχεία εκπροσώπου?

----------


## Wiseved

Καλημέρα από εναν ακόμη συνδρομητή Οn,από Vivodi εποχές.
Είμαι και γω,όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ σε αναζήτηση.Το θέμα μου είναι οτι έχω μόνο adsl στην on (19ε/μήνα) και το τηλέφωνο είναι στον οτε(40ε/δίμηνο) (μην ρωτάτε γιατί,ξεροκεφαλιά γονέων).
Υπάρχει,κάποια επιπλέον διαδικασία που πρέπει αν κάνω εκτός απο την αίτηση σε έναν τρίτο πάροχο (πχ hol) για συνδιασμό τηλεφωνίας και internet?Κανονίζει τα διαδικαστικά,μόνος του ο νεός πάροχος και με οτε και με on?

Επειδή,με ενδιαφέρει το vdsl μελλοντικά(προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν καμπίνες),και είμαι 1,6km μακριά απο το DSLAM,σκέφτομαι έναν από τους 3 παρόχους που δίνουν απο καμπίνα(οτε,hol,wind).
Έχει καθόλου λογική ο συλλογισμός μου?
Wind δεν εχώ ακούσει και τα καλύτερα,και οτε είναι ακριβός,οποτε εχώ νομίζω καταληξει σε hol.
Μου πρόσφεραν 24αρι με απεριόριστα,χώρις τέλη μεταφοράς/ενεργοποίησης αλλά δεν δίνουν router,πράγμα που δεν με ενοχλεί καθώς έχω αγοράσει δικό μου.Πρόγραμμα για 2 χρόνια με 23ε/μήνα.
Ενας φίλος,ακριβώς στο δίπλα σπίτι,έχει το συγκεκριμένο και συγχρονίζει γύρω στα 9Mbps (εγώ είμαι στα 7) και το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά.
Επίσης,παίζω αρκετά Online games,streaming etc,μπορώ να αλλάξω οποιαδήποτε στιγμή σε fast path?

----------


## yyy

> 23 δίνουν την προσφορά με σταθερά και κινητά.σε εσένα το έδωσαν 21?έχεις κρατήσει τηλέφωνο και στοιχεία εκπροσώπου?


Από το τμήμα πωλήσεων της HOL. Της είπα ότι θέλω μόνο internet, καθόλου χρόνο ομιλίας και μου είπε ότι είναι στην ίδια τιμή. Τηλ. 2130013801, τμήμα πωλήσεων.

----------


## dreamer25

> Από το τμήμα πωλήσεων της HOL. Της είπα ότι θέλω μόνο internet, καθόλου χρόνο ομιλίας και μου είπε ότι είναι στην ίδια τιμή. Τηλ. 2130013801, τμήμα πωλήσεων.


Μηπως δεν ακουσες καλα??Μηπως σου ειπαν 23 αντι 21?Γιατι και μενα πριν απο λιγο με πηραν απο αυτο το τηλ και μου ειπαν 23 ευρω με δωρεαν τελη.Μοντεμ μου ειπε δε θα χρειαστει να παρουμε γιατι η οn δεν θα το ζητησει πισω.

----------


## yyy

> Μηπως δεν ακουσες καλα??Μηπως σου ειπαν 23 αντι 21?Γιατι και μενα πριν απο λιγο με πηραν απο αυτο το τηλ και μου ειπαν 23 ευρω με δωρεαν τελη.Μοντεμ μου ειπε δε θα χρειαστει να παρουμε γιατι η οn δεν θα το ζητησει πισω.


Τι να σου πω. Τα σημείωνα σε ένα χαρτί μπροστά μου και έχω γράψει για 21€. Και θυμάμαι που μου είπε ότι είναι η ίδια τιμή με το απλό πακέτο, μόνο ίντερνετ, γιατί εγώ αυτό ζήτησα αρχικά. Η διαφορά τους ήταν μετά τα 2 χρόνια. Τι να πω, μπορεί ν' αρχίζω να τα χάνω ή να έκανε κάποιο λάθος η κυρία που μιλούσαμε!

----------


## dreamer25

Μαλλον τα επιπλεον 2 ευρω θα ηταν kinder εκπληξη στο πρωτο λογαριασμο....Οσους εχουν καλεσει 23Ευρω εχουν πει,εκτος αν εχεις και vodafone αλλα κανονικα και παλι θα επρεπε να σου πει 18....

----------


## yyy

> Μαλλον τα επιπλεον 2 ευρω θα ηταν kinder εκπληξη στο πρωτο λογαριασμο....Οσους εχουν καλεσει 23Ευρω εχουν πει,εκτος αν εχεις και vodafone αλλα κανονικα και παλι θα επρεπε να σου πει 18....


Ναι, μου είπε ότι πάει 18€ αν έχει κάποιος συμβόλαιο vodafone.

----------


## dreamer25

Προφανως το αλλο που σου πε θα ταν το ευελικτο 300  με 300 προς σταθερα και κινιτα που μετα τη διετια παει στα 27 ευρω.

----------


## ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ

Στις 12:00 υπέγραψα συμβόλαιο στο κατάστημα WIND ΝΕΑΣ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ. 
Για πελάτες On, Vivodi.
Κόστος 20,99 ευρώ τον μήνα σταθερό για 2 χρόνια
ADSL απεριόριστο έως 24 Mbps/1Mbps
Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις
300 λεπτά δωρεάν τον μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά
120 λεπτά δωρεάν προς όλα τα κινητά από καρτοκινητό Q ή Free2Go
Χωρίς κόστος ενεργοποίησης γραμμής (μεταφορά)
Επίσης με 5 Ευρώ επί πλέον τον μήνα, πήρα και απεριόριστα εξωτερικό.

----------


## Batigoal

Για τηλεφωνία σκέτο (απεριόριστο ή περιορισμένο χρόνο ομιλίας) έχει βρει κανείς κάτω από 20ε?

----------


## EvaAthens

> Σήμερα μου ήρθε και e-mail - στα spam - με το περιεχόμενο της ανακοίνωσης που είναι αναρτημένο και στο site της ON Telecoms σχετικά με την διακοπή των υπηρεσιών της προς του πελάτες της την 30.06.2015. Φυσικά εδώ είμαστε ήδη ενήμεροι.
> 
> Επίσης μήπως έμαθε κανείς τί θα γίνει με τους εξοφλητήριους λογαριασμούς; Εάν θα σταλούν εντύπως και μέχρι πότε θα είναι ανοικτές οι πληρωμές στο MyON; Γιατί π.χ. στον τελευταίο λογαριασμό έχει πάγια μέχρι τέλος Ιουνίου και ενώ οι όποιες επιπλέον χρεώσεις θα έμπαιναν στον επόμενο.


Εγώ όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και ρώτησα για εξοπλισμό και λογαριασμούς, το μόνο που μου είπε το παιδί που μίλησα, ήταν ότι θα μας ενημερώσουν τηλεφωνικώς και για τα δύο. Όσο και αν προσπάθησα να μάθω κάτι παραπάνω, δεν ήξερε να μου πει. Παρόλα αυτά το παιδί ήταν ευγενέστατο και με διάθεση να εξηγήσει ό,τι μπορούσε τέλος πάντων!

- - - Updated - - -

Έχω διαβάσει άπειρα posts τις τελευταίες μέρες, οπότε δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν και τι ακριβώς έχει ειπωθεί. Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για ΟΤΕ και μένει κέντρο: πήγα σε κατάστημα cosmote σήμερα και η κοπέλα μου είπε μεταξύ άλλων, ότι ο ΟΤΕ υποχρεωτικά, είτε για καινούργια γραμμή είτε για μεταφορά γραμμής, πλέον είναι με voip. Έχει ξεκινήσει από το κέντρο και σιγά σιγά θα το κάνει και σε άλλες περιοχές

----------


## riptor01

> Εγώ όταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και ρώτησα για εξοπλισμό και λογαριασμούς, το μόνο που μου είπε το παιδί που μίλησα, ήταν ότι θα μας ενημερώσουν τηλεφωνικώς και για τα δύο. Όσο και αν προσπάθησα να μάθω κάτι παραπάνω, δεν ήξερε να μου πει. Παρόλα αυτά το παιδί ήταν ευγενέστατο και με διάθεση να εξηγήσει ό,τι μπορούσε τέλος πάντων!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Έχω διαβάσει άπειρα posts τις τελευταίες μέρες, οπότε δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν και τι ακριβώς έχει ειπωθεί. Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται για ΟΤΕ και μένει κέντρο: πήγα σε κατάστημα cosmote σήμερα και η κοπέλα μου είπε μεταξύ άλλων, ότι ο ΟΤΕ υποχρεωτικά, είτε για καινούργια γραμμή είτε για μεταφορά γραμμής, πλέον είναι με voip. Έχει ξεκινήσει από το κέντρο και σιγά σιγά θα το κάνει και σε άλλες περιοχές


Ισχυει αυτο φιλε μου. Μολις επικοινωνησα με ΟΤΕ και ρωτησα αν θα ειμαι και εγω με VOIP και μου ειπαν μονο κεντρο, και παλι συγκεκριμενες περιοχες στο κεντρο, και οτι αργοτερα θα γινει καθολικο παρολο που καποιοι πελατες πιλοτικα εχουν VOIP και σε αλλες περιοχες. Στην ερωτηση αν θα ειναι πιο φτηνα με VOIP λογω ενως κυκλωματος η απαντηση ηταν δεν γνωριζουμε και οι κλασσικες δικαιολογιες. Επισης δεν θα υπαρχουν περιορισμοι στις συσκευες οπως εχει η CYTA (μεχρι τρεις).

----------


## Z€r0

> αν εχεις νεοτερα γραψτα στο φορουμ
> 
> ευχαριστω


Μάλλον είναι ΟΚ η προσφορά.

----------


## EvaAthens

> Ισχυει αυτο φιλε μου. Μολις επικοινωνησα με ΟΤΕ και ρωτησα αν θα ειμαι και εγω με VOIP και μου ειπαν μονο κεντρο, και παλι συγκεκριμενες περιοχες στο κεντρο, και οτι αργοτερα θα γινει καθολικο παρολο που καποιοι πελατες πιλοτικα εχουν VOIP και σε αλλες περιοχες. Στην ερωτηση αν θα ειναι πιο φτηνα με VOIP λογω ενως κυκλωματος η απαντηση ηταν δεν γνωριζουμε και οι κλασσικες δικαιολογιες. Επισης δεν θα υπαρχουν περιορισμοι στις συσκευες οπως εχει η CYTA (μεχρι τρεις).


Ακριβώς έτσι! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να δώσω σε όλους από μια μούντζα (και ειδικά στη HOL, παρόλο που μάλλον για εκεί με βλέπω  :Badmood: ) και να την κάνω για ΟΤΕ, αλλά για 12μηνο που θέλω εγώ, είναι ο πιο ακριβός από όλους

----------


## akisgr

παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος ποσο απόσταση έχει το αστικό κέντρο του οτε από την πετρούπολη?

----------


## riptor01

> παιδιά γνωρίζει κάποιος ποσο απόσταση έχει το αστικό κέντρο του οτε από την πετρούπολη?


η ερωτηση σου δεν εχει νοημα. αν εννοεις ποσο αποσταση εχει απο σενα περιπου μπορεις να το βρεις (στο περιπου) σε αυτο το σαιτ http://www.speedguide.net/dsl_speed_calc.php

----------


## Z€r0

> HOL από το τμήμα πωλήσεων:
> α) 24Mpbs, 2 χρόνια με 21€/μήνα και μετά 25,70€/μήνα


Για μόνο internet η Cyta:
Εώς 24Mbps / 12μηνο στα 21€ / Με Τέλος Σύνδεσης Υφιστάμενης Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής 30,00€.
Εώς 24Mbps / 24μηνο στα 18€ / Με Τέλος Σύνδεσης Υφιστάμενης Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής 30,00€.

Για μόνο internet η Forthnet:
Εώς 24Mbps / 18μηνο στα 19,90€ / Τέλος ενεργοποίησης υφιστάμενης τηλεφωνικής γραμμής 34,90€

Για μόνο internet η Wind:
Εώς 24Mbps / 12μηνο στα 20€ / Τέλος ενεργοποίησης σε ενεργή γραμμή 35€
Εώς 24Mbps / 24μηνο στα 17€ / Τέλος ενεργοποίησης σε ενεργή γραμμή 35€

----------


## gthe

Εγω τελικα πηγα ΟΤΕ με 24.90 24αρι απεριοριστα 30' κινητα με 31.90 μεταφορα και δωρο το ρουτερ. Οπως ενημερωθηκα απο φιλη μου που δουλευει στον ΟΤΕ, αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη προσφορα που μπορεις να πετυχεις ΜΟΝΟ αν στην κανουν μεσω τελεμαρκετιγνκ. Διαφορετικα παει 29,90 το πακετο. Α πηρα και -15% στο συμβολαιο του κινητου μου.

Και γιατι τον προτιμησα τωρα ... wind χαος, 4νετ παει ασχημα και στην hol βλεπω να μαζευετε τρελος λαος (το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο εχει και 30λεπτακια αναμονη...). Λιγο πιο ακριβος προφανως, αλλα και λιγοτερο χαοτικος πλεον. Ειχαμε καλομαθεο στην on να ειμαστε λιγοι και καλοι τοσα χρονια ☺

----------


## Z€r0

> Στις 12:00 υπέγραψα συμβόλαιο στο κατάστημα WIND ΝΕΑΣ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ. 
> Για πελάτες On, Vivodi.
> Κόστος 20,99 ευρώ τον μήνα σταθερό για 2 χρόνια
> ADSL απεριόριστο έως 24 Mbps/1Mbps
> Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις
> 300 λεπτά δωρεάν τον μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά
> 120 λεπτά δωρεάν προς όλα τα κινητά από καρτοκινητό Q ή Free2Go
> Χωρίς κόστος ενεργοποίησης γραμμής (μεταφορά)
> Επίσης με 5 Ευρώ επί πλέον τον μήνα, πήρα και απεριόριστα εξωτερικό.


Μάλλον έχεις και extra 300' λεπτά προς κινητά Q/Wind καθώς σε άλλο κατάστημα της Wind, μου ανέφεραν ότι σε αυτήν την προσφορά 20.99€ μήνα χρεώνεται αναγκαστικά 0.99€ η υπηρεσία Wind 300'. Αλλά με τις προσφορές με Wind ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, τσέκαρε το συμβόλαιο.

----------


## akisgr

> η ερωτηση σου δεν εχει νοημα. αν εννοεις ποσο αποσταση εχει απο σενα περιπου μπορεις να το βρεις (στο περιπου) σε αυτο το σαιτ http://www.speedguide.net/dsl_speed_calc.php


ε αυτο...

βασικά να μάθω ποσο απόσταση θα έχει από το σπίτι μου...  από το site που μου έστειλες δεν γνωρίζω πως θα βρω αυτό που θέλω.. δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα οτε..

----------


## Z€r0

> Εγω τελικα πηγα ΟΤΕ με 24.90 24αρι απεριοριστα 30' κινητα με 31.90 μεταφορα και δωρο το ρουτερ. Οπως ενημερωθηκα απο φιλη μου που δουλευει στον ΟΤΕ, αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη προσφορα που μπορεις να πετυχεις ΜΟΝΟ αν στην κανουν μεσω τελεμαρκετιγνκ. Διαφορετικα παει 29,90 το πακετο. Α πηρα και -15% στο συμβολαιο του κινητου μου.
> 
> Και γιατι τον προτιμησα τωρα ... wind χαος, 4νετ παει ασχημα και στην hol βλεπω να μαζευετε τρελος λαος (το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο εχει και 30λεπτακια αναμονη...). Λιγο πιο ακριβος προφανως, αλλα και λιγοτερο χαοτικος πλεον. Ειχαμε καλομαθεο στην on να ειμαστε λιγοι και καλοι τοσα χρονια ☺


Για ΟΤΕ πολύ καλή προσφορά... 2ετές φαντάζομαι; Έχει και δωρεάν αναγνώριση κλήσεων το πρόγραμμα; Μήπως μπορείς να μου στείλεις pm με τα στοιχειά του πωλητή/εκπροσώπου.

----------


## dimangelid

> Εγω τελικα πηγα ΟΤΕ με 24.90 24αρι απεριοριστα 30' κινητα με 31.90 μεταφορα και δωρο το ρουτερ. Οπως ενημερωθηκα απο φιλη μου που δουλευει στον ΟΤΕ, αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη προσφορα που μπορεις να πετυχεις ΜΟΝΟ αν στην κανουν μεσω τελεμαρκετιγνκ. Διαφορετικα παει 29,90 το πακετο. Α πηρα και -15% στο συμβολαιο του κινητου μου.
> 
> Και γιατι τον προτιμησα τωρα ... wind χαος, 4νετ παει ασχημα και στην hol βλεπω να μαζευετε τρελος λαος (το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο εχει και 30λεπτακια αναμονη...). Λιγο πιο ακριβος προφανως, αλλα και λιγοτερο χαοτικος πλεον. Ειχαμε καλομαθεο στην on να ειμαστε λιγοι και καλοι τοσα χρονια ☺


Τηλεφωνία σου δώσανε με VoIP ή PSTN;

----------


## riptor01

> Εγω τελικα πηγα ΟΤΕ με 24.90 24αρι απεριοριστα 30' κινητα με 31.90 μεταφορα και δωρο το ρουτερ. Οπως ενημερωθηκα απο φιλη μου που δουλευει στον ΟΤΕ, αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη προσφορα που μπορεις να πετυχεις ΜΟΝΟ αν στην κανουν μεσω τελεμαρκετιγνκ. Διαφορετικα παει 29,90 το πακετο. Α πηρα και -15% στο συμβολαιο του κινητου μου.
> 
> Και γιατι τον προτιμησα τωρα ... wind χαος, 4νετ παει ασχημα και στην hol βλεπω να μαζευετε τρελος λαος (το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο εχει και 30λεπτακια αναμονη...). Λιγο πιο ακριβος προφανως, αλλα και λιγοτερο χαοτικος πλεον. Ειχαμε καλομαθεο στην on να ειμαστε λιγοι και καλοι τοσα χρονια ☺


Και ομως υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο! με 6 ωρες κινητα και ολα τα υπολοιπα οπως ειπες.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> ε αυτο...
> 
> βασικά να μάθω ποσο απόσταση θα έχει από το σπίτι μου...  από το site που μου έστειλες δεν γνωρίζω πως θα βρω αυτό που θέλω.. δεν έχω βάλει ακόμα οτε..



Στο σάιτ της Cyta, αν βάλεις την ακριβή σου διεύθυνση αριστερά, θα σου δείξει πόσο περίπου απέχεις από το Αστικό Κέντρο...

----------


## Z€r0

> Και ομως υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο! με 6 ωρες κινητα και ολα τα υπολοιπα οπως ειπες.


Από τηλεπωλήσεις; Υπάρχει κάποιο τηλέφωνο διαθέσιμο για προσφορά από ΟΤΕ;

----------


## akisgr

μίλησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα του οτε και μου λέει στην περιοχή σου δεν έχει θέση για 24mbps... μονο 4mbps.. ενώ η γείτονες έχουνε 24mbps γραμμές... τι στο καλο συμβαίνει??? δεν έχω υπογράψει ακόμα... μπορώ να φύγω?? σας παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου άμεσα....!!!

----------


## Onyx_

Δηλαδή σε λίγο καιρό και στον οτε αν δεν έχουμε ρεύμα δεν θα έχουμε τηλέφωνο?
Super...

----------


## riptor01

> μίλησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα του οτε και μου λέει στην περιοχή σου δεν έχει θέση για 24mbps... μονο 4mbps.. ενώ η γείτονες έχουνε 24mbps γραμμές... τι στο καλο συμβαίνει??? δεν έχω υπογράψει ακόμα... μπορώ να φύγω?? σας παρακαλώ απαντήστε μου άμεσα....!!!


και μενα κατι τετοιο μου ειπαν. αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο ακομα. μου ειπαν να περιμενω. σε τετοια περιπτωση παντως η σου κανουν καινουργιο συμβολαιο για 4αρι και το αλλαζουν μετα παλι με δικη σου εντολη στα 24 οταν υπαρξει διαθεσιμη πορτα 24αρα η απλα φευγεις. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΜΩΣ. πολλοι αλλοι παροχοι δεν εχουν αστικα κεντρα οπως ο οτε. πχ στο μαρουσι που ειμαι εγω υπαρχουν 2 αστικα κεντρα και η ον με ειχε βαλει στου ψυχικου γιατι δεν εχει δσλαμ στα αστικα κεντρα μεγαρου και στο κεντρο αμαρουσιου. εγω θα παραμεινω με οτε μονο και μονο για να ειμαι στο κοντινοτερο αστικο κεντρο και σε περιπτωση που δεν εχει και για μενα 24αρα πορτα τοτε θα μεινω στ 4αρι μεχρι να υπαρξει διαθεσιμο. Στην παραπανω ερωτηση φιλε ΖΕΡΟ οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενα ποστ εμενα με πηραν απο ενα ειδικο τμημα για πρωην πελατες ΟΤΕ και μου εκαναν αυτη την προσφορα αποκλειστικα για μενα.

----------


## Sauber

τα τηλέφωνα θα μετατρέπονται σε voip στο Α/Κ η ακόμα και στο KV που θα εχει UPS/γεννήτριες για λειτουργία ακόμα και σε blackout..

----------


## Z€r0

> Στην παραπανω ερωτηση φιλε ΖΕΡΟ οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενα ποστ εμενα με πηραν απο ενα ειδικο τμημα για πρωην πελατες ΟΤΕ και μου εκαναν αυτη την προσφορα αποκλειστικα για μενα.


Μου είχαν κάνει και εμένα πριν κάτι μήνες αλλά ήμουν σε συμβόλαιο και δεν είχα θέμα και με την ΟΝ και αυτή επέμενε ότι δεν θα πληρώσω τίποτα για αποδέσμευση πριν από το 12μηνο. Τότε 24,90€ μου φαίνονταν πολλά και μέχρι πριν λίγο σκεφτόμουν για Forthnet με τα ίδια. Και από κινητά 30' λεπτά με φθάνουν πλέον με τα λεπτά προς όλους στα κινητά. 13888 φαινόταν στο νούμερα αλλά είχα ζητήσει στοιχεία επικοινωνίας(δεν τα έχω κρατήσει) αλλά ενώ η ίδια μου έλεγε ότι με παίρνει από τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ και είναι προσφορά ειδικά για εσάς το τηλέφωνο που μου έδωσε το googlαρα και ήταν τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.

----------


## riptor01

> Μου είχαν κάνει και εμένα πριν κάτι μήνες αλλά ήμουν σε συμβόλαιο και δεν είχα θέμα και με την ΟΝ και αυτή επέμενε ότι δεν θα πληρώσω τίποτα για αποδέσμευση πριν από το 12μηνο. Τότε 24,90€ μου φαίνονταν πολλά και μέχρι πριν λίγο σκεφτόμουν για Forthnet με τα ίδια. Και από κινητά 30' λεπτά με φθάνουν πλέον με τα λεπτά προς όλους στα κινητά. 13888 φαινόταν στο νούμερα αλλά είχα ζητήσει στοιχεία επικοινωνίας(δεν τα έχω κρατήσει) αλλά ενώ η ίδια μου έλεγε ότι με παίρνει από τα κεντρικά του ΟΤΕ και είναι προσφορά ειδικά για εσάς το τηλέφωνο που μου έδωσε το googlαρα και ήταν τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.


και μενα με ειχαν παρει 1.5 2 εβδομαδες μετα το καινουργιο συμβολαιο με την ον και μου ειπαν 23 ευρω 24αρ απεριοριστα και δεν θυμαμαι ποσα λεπτα πολυ λιγα για κινητα και δεν ηθελαν να πληρωσουν τα 70 ευρω αρα αρνηθηκαν. Εμενα τοτε μου ειχαν πει απο το τμημα παλιων πελατων προσφορα για να σας κερδισουμε πισω. πηρα λοιπον πριν μερες στο 13888 και ζητησα αυτο το τμημα. μου ειπε η κοπελα θα προωθησω το αιτημα σας αλλα μονο αν ειστε στην λιστα ηδη θα σας καλεσουν. γνωριζα οτι ημουν αρα δεν ειχα θεμα. την επομενη ειχα τηλ και δεχτηκα την γεναιοδωρη προσφορα  :Razz:

----------


## akisgr

> και μενα κατι τετοιο μου ειπαν. αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο ακομα. μου ειπαν να περιμενω. σε τετοια περιπτωση παντως η σου κανουν καινουργιο συμβολαιο για 4αρι και το αλλαζουν μετα παλι με δικη σου εντολη στα 24 οταν υπαρξει διαθεσιμη πορτα 24αρα η απλα φευγεις. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΟΜΩΣ. πολλοι αλλοι παροχοι δεν εχουν αστικα κεντρα οπως ο οτε. πχ στο μαρουσι που ειμαι εγω υπαρχουν 2 αστικα κεντρα και η ον με ειχε βαλει στου ψυχικου γιατι δεν εχει δσλαμ στα αστικα κεντρα μεγαρου και στο κεντρο αμαρουσιου. εγω θα παραμεινω με οτε μονο και μονο για να ειμαι στο κοντινοτερο αστικο κεντρο και σε περιπτωση που δεν εχει και για μενα 24αρα πορτα τοτε θα μεινω στ 4αρι μεχρι να υπαρξει διαθεσιμο. Στην παραπανω ερωτηση φιλε ΖΕΡΟ οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενα ποστ εμενα με πηραν απο ενα ειδικο τμημα για πρωην πελατες ΟΤΕ και μου εκαναν αυτη την προσφορα αποκλειστικα για μενα.


και εγώ τώρα περιμένω τηλέφωνο για αυτό το θέμα...! αλλιώς θα πάω στην wind.. γιατί μέχρι να βάλει να ανοίξει την πόρτα ο οτε για 24 αστο... από 2016 και μετά... 

εγώ χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά streaming και downloading... με την on που συχρονιζε στα 12mbps ήμουνα απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος...! με την wind με ενημερώσανε πως στην περιοχή μου θα κλειδώνω στα 13 με 14mbps...! το ίδιο και με την hol

----------


## riptor01

> και εγώ τώρα περιμένω τηλέφωνο για αυτό το θέμα...! αλλιώς θα πάω στην wind.. γιατί μέχρι να βάλει να ανοίξει την πόρτα ο οτε για 24 αστο... από 2016 και μετά... 
> 
> εγώ χρησιμοποιώ καθημερινά streaming και downloading... με την on που συχρονιζε στα 12mbps ήμουνα απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος...! με την wind με ενημερώσανε πως στην περιοχή μου θα κλειδώνω στα 13 με 14mbps...! το ίδιο και με την hol


ποτε εκανες την αιτηση μεταφορας αν επιτρεπετε?

----------


## Z€r0

> Εμενα τοτε μου ειχαν πει απο το τμημα παλιων πελατων προσφορα για να σας κερδισουμε πισω. πηρα λοιπον πριν μερες στο 13888 και ζητησα αυτο το τμημα. μου ειπε η κοπελα θα προωθησω το αιτημα σας αλλα μονο αν ειστε στην λιστα ηδη θα σας καλεσουν. γνωριζα οτι ημουν αρα δεν ειχα θεμα. την επομενη ειχα τηλ και δεχτηκα την γεναιοδωρη προσφορα


Εμένα ήταν πριν 2 - 3 μήνες περίπου και δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο. Οπότε δεν νομίζω να είμαι σε αυτή την λίστα. ΟΤΕ οι προσφορές που μου έκανε ήταν ίδιες με το site.

----------


## akisgr

> ποτε εκανες την αιτηση μεταφορας αν επιτρεπετε?


χθες...  :Smile:

----------


## riptor01

> χθες...


και σου απαντησαν τοσο γρηγορα? εγω εχω κανει χαρτια εδω και τρεις μερες περιπου και ακομα δεν εχει προχωρησει η αιτηση μου σημερα που μιλησα, τυχαια εμαθα και εγω οτι ισως δεν υπαρχει 24αρα πορτα. μου ειπαν απο δευτερα θα συνεχισει μαλλον και μολις λαβω ενα μηνυμα στο κινητο τοτε θα εχω νεοτερα απο το τμημα συνδεσης και μεταφορας πελατων. μου εδωσαν και εναν αριθμο να παρω για να ρωτησω αν ολα πανε καλα και να ρωτησω να δω τι θα γινει με το αστικο κεντρο κτλ.

----------


## DVader

> Παιδιά και εγω συνδρομητής ON από τους πρώτους και ψαχνω τωρα για νεο πάροχο. 
> Εχω ήδη απορρίψει την Wind λόγω του NAT αντί για public ip και σκέφτομαι να παω προς ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δίνει και ο ΟΤΕ IP μέσω NAT. Χρησιμοποιώ πολύ συχνά remote desktop και επίσης με ενδιαφέρουν και τα ping καθώς παίζω games online. 
> 
> ΕΠίσης έχει καποιος εμπειρία με το πως  τα παει ο ΟΤΕ στον Άλιμο?


Εγώ έιμαι ΟΤΕ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια ...Δίνει dymanic ip και ΟΧΙ μέσω ΝΑΤ !
Παίζω άψογα RDP,ssh,VPN και πολλά άλλα τέτοια που θέλουν καθαρό IP χωρίς πρόβλημα...

Μην το φοβάσαι !

----------


## akisgr

> και σου απαντησαν τοσο γρηγορα? εγω εχω κανει χαρτια εδω και τρεις μερες περιπου και ακομα δεν εχει προχωρησει η αιτηση μου σημερα που μιλησα, τυχαια εμαθα και εγω οτι ισως δεν υπαρχει 24αρα πορτα. μου ειπαν απο δευτερα θα συνεχισει μαλλον και μολις λαβω ενα μηνυμα στο κινητο τοτε θα εχω νεοτερα απο το τμημα συνδεσης και μεταφορας πελατων. μου εδωσαν και εναν αριθμο να παρω για να ρωτησω αν ολα πανε καλα και να ρωτησω να δω τι θα γινει με το αστικο κεντρο κτλ.



πήρα εγώ ο ίδιος τηλέφωνο στον οτε...

με αυτά που μου είπανε εγώ κατάλαβα πως ούτε 4mbps δεν θα έχω..  ούτε καν υπήρχε στον χάρτη τους η περιοχή εδώ.. θα περιμένω λέει από δευτερα τηλέφωνο για νεότερα.. από τεχνικό τμήμα...! μήπως καταφέρουνε να κάνουνε κάτι για 24άρα..

αλλιώς αποφάσισα να πάω στην hol που μου είπανε πως σίγουρα θα έχω 13mbps

----------


## messinia3

> και σου απαντησαν τοσο γρηγορα? εγω εχω κανει χαρτια εδω και τρεις μερες περιπου και ακομα δεν εχει προχωρησει η αιτηση μου σημερα που μιλησα, τυχαια εμαθα και εγω οτι ισως δεν υπαρχει 24αρα πορτα. μου ειπαν απο δευτερα θα συνεχισει μαλλον και μολις λαβω ενα μηνυμα στο κινητο τοτε θα εχω νεοτερα απο το τμημα συνδεσης και μεταφορας πελατων. μου εδωσαν και εναν αριθμο να παρω για να ρωτησω αν ολα πανε καλα και να ρωτησω να δω τι θα γινει με το αστικο κεντρο κτλ.


Ζητώ συγνώμη εκ των προτέρων για το ύφος μου και ελπίζω ο χρήστης riptor να μην παρεξηγηθεί.Την πρώτη φορά που έγραψες για καλύτερη προσφορά από τα 24.90 για το 24αρι Internet με απεριόριστα σταθερά, υπεραστικά και 30 λεπτά προς κινητά δεν απάντησα...
Επειδή πιστεύω ότι σκοπός του κάθε φόρουμ είναι η ενημέρωση των μελών του και η ανταλλαγή απόψεων(και προσφορών στη δική μας περίπτωση) το να γράφουμε απίθανα πράγματα δε βοηθάει.Κάποιοι από εμάς έχουμε πλήρη γνώση για τη λειτουργία και τις πρακτικές ενός ή περισσότερων παρόχων.Είμαι πρόθυμος να ανακάλεσω άμεσα εάν μας ανεβάσεις το συμβόλαιό σου ή τον πρώτο λογαριασμό σου.
Πρώτη παρατήρηση:Είπες ότι σε κάλεσαν από κάποιο τμήμα VERY IMPORTANT CUSTOMERS του οτέ.Καταρχήν τέτοιο τμήμα δεν υφίσταται. Κάθε πάροχος βέβαια διατηρεί ένα προσωπικό προφίλ για κάθε πελάτη του βασισμένο κυρίως στη συνέπεια καταβολής των συνδρομών του, το ύψος των συνδρομών του,τον αριθμό των συνδέσεων που έχει στην κατοχή του,τις αιτήσεις φορητότητας που έχει κάνει,κτλ. Η βάση αυτή δεδομένων φυσικά δε μεταβιβάζεται επουδενί σε άλλους παρόχους.
Αφού λοιπόν εσύ είχες σύνδεση στην οn telecoms πως σε θεωρεί very important customer o οτε?εκτός εάν παρέλειψες να μας αναφέρεις ότι παράλληλα έχεις π.χ. και 3 συνδέσεις κινητής στο όνομα σου σε πρόγραμμα Cosmote 65.
Να γνωρίζετε ότι κάθε επικοινωνία που πραγματοποιούμε φαίνεται αυτόματα στο σύστημα του κάθε πάροχου είτε αυτή αφορά φορητότητα, είτε βλάβη,παράπονο,κτλ.
Δεύτερη παρατήρηση:Τα call centers του οτέ είναι υποχρεωμένα να δίνουν ακριβώς τις ίδιες προσφορές που προσφέρονται από τα κεντρικά του οτέ για να προστατέψουν την αξιοπιστία της επιχείρησης από τις διάφορες ΄΄υπερπροσφορές΄΄ εξωτερικών συνεργατών.(Υπάρχει μόνο η δυνατότητα για μία μείωση τιμής σε σχέση με Web offer,αλλά αυτή παρέχεται σε όλους call centers,πωλητές οτέ και καταστήματα)Γι αυτό και τα τηλεφωνα που πάντα αναγράφονται όταν μας καλούν είναι τα 13888.Για να προλάβω τυχόν ενστάσεις υπάρχει και το 210 6295102 που ανήκει και αυτό στον οτέ όμως.
Δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν περίπτωση να έλαβες καλύτερη προσφορά από 24άρι ίντερνετ, απεριόριστα αστικά και υπεραστικά και 30 λεπτά προς κινητά με χρέωση ανά 1 λεπτό σε τιμή καλύτερη από 24.90 και φυσικά με τίποτα να σου έκαναν αυτή την τιμή για τα 300 λεπτά προς κινητά.
Για να λάβει κάποιος τέτοια έκπτωση πρέπει να υπάρχουν άλλου είδους προυποθέσεις και η διαδικασία παρακάμπτεται σε εξαιρετικές και μόνο περιπτώσεις.
Τρίτη παρατήρηση: Εάν ήσουν ήδη στον οτέ και έπαιρνες καλύτερη τιμή για να παραμείνεις θα το δεχόμουν χωρίς αντιρρήσεις. Ο όρος επιθυμητός προς διατήρηση πελάτης σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις διαφοροποιεί κατά πολύ τις εκάστοτε προσφορές και εξαρτάται τόσο από τις διαπραγματευτικές ικανότητες του συνδρομήτη, όσο και από τις κατά τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο συνθήκες(ποσοστά επίτευξης στόχων,επιμονή του πωλητή για κάτι καλύτερο στον άμεσα προιστάμενο  του τμήματος συμβολαίων,κ.α.)Δυστυχώς βέβαια για να πάρει ο οποιοσδήποτε έκπτωση άνω του 20% που μπορεί να δοθεί από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών πρέπει να προβεί σε αίτηση φορητότητας(εκτός ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων),με όποιους κινδύνους αυτή συνεπάγεται εάν ο συνδρομητής ουσιαστικά επιθυμεί απλά μία πραγματικά μεγάλη έκπτωση στον υπάρχον του πάροχο.
ΥΓ. τα 31,90 που σου ζητάνε ονομάζονται τέλη φορητότητας. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι ο μοναδικός πάροχος που τα χρεώνει σε υφιστάμενες γραμμές και πέραν των τελών ενεργοποίησης. Εγώ πήγα να επωφεληθώ από λάθος διατύπωση του εκπροσώπου που με πήρε για προσφορά(καθώς μου ανέφερε ότι είναι εφάπαξ τέλος που αποδίδεται στην ΕΕΤΤ)και αναγκάστηκαν να με καλέσουν 2 προιστάμενοι πωλήσεων για να το διατυπώσουν ορθά αφού άμεσα είχα ενημερώθει από αρμόδιο πρόσωπο στην ΕΕΤΤ ότι κάτι τέτοιο φυσικά δεν ισχύει..μόλις άκουσαν το όνομα στον οτε τα θυμήθηκαν όλα και επανόρθωσαν για να μη μπορώ να προβώ σε καταγγελία)
ΔΕΝ έχω καμία πρόθεση να σε αμφισβητήσω απλά η προσφορά που αναφέρεις δε βγαίνει(εκτός ένα κάποιο πρόσωπο πρώτου βαθμού συγγένειας εμπλέκεται) ή απλά κάτι έχεις κατανοήσει λάθος(π.χ. 4αρι ίντερνερ αντί για 24 αρι)

----------


## john84

> Ζητώ συγνώμη εκ των προτέρων για το ύφος μου και ελπίζω ο χρήστης riptor να μην παρεξηγηθεί.Την πρώτη φορά που έγραψες για καλύτερη προσφορά από τα 24.90 για το 24αρι Internet με απεριόριστα σταθερά, υπεραστικά και 30 λεπτά προς κινητά δεν απάντησα...
> Επειδή πιστεύω ότι σκοπός του κάθε φόρουμ είναι η ενημέρωση των μελών του και η ανταλλαγή απόψεων(και προσφορών στη δική μας περίπτωση) το να γράφουμε απίθανα πράγματα δε βοηθάει.Κάποιοι από εμάς έχουμε πλήρη γνώση για τη λειτουργία και τις πρακτικές ενός ή περισσότερων παρόχων.Είμαι πρόθυμος να ανακάλεσω άμεσα εάν μας ανεβάσεις το συμβόλαιό σου ή τον πρώτο λογαριασμό σου.
> Πρώτη παρατήρηση:Είπες ότι σε κάλεσαν από κάποιο τμήμα VERY IMPORTANT CUSTOMERS του οτέ.Καταρχήν τέτοιο τμήμα δεν υφίσταται. Κάθε πάροχος βέβαια διατηρεί ένα προσωπικό προφίλ για κάθε πελάτη του βασισμένο κυρίως στη συνέπεια καταβολής των συνδρομών του, το ύψος των συνδρομών του,τον αριθμό των συνδέσεων που έχει στην κατοχή του,τις αιτήσεις φορητότητας που έχει κάνει,κτλ. Η βάση αυτή δεδομένων φυσικά δε μεταβιβάζεται επουδενί σε άλλους παρόχους.
> Αφού λοιπόν εσύ είχες σύνδεση στην n telecoms πως σε θεωρεί very important customer o οτε?εκτός εάν παρέλειψες να μας αναφέρεις ότι παράλληλα έχεις π.χ. και 3 συνδέσεις κινητής στο όνομα σου σε πρόγραμμα Cosmote 65.
> Να γνωρίζετε ότι κάθε επικοινωνία που πραγματοποιούμε φαίνεται αυτόματα στο σύστημα του κάθε πάροχου είτε αυτή αφορά φορητότητα, είτε βλάβη,παράπονο,κτλ.
> Δεύτερη παρατήρηση:Τα call centers του οτέ είναι υποχρεωμένα να δίνουν ακριβώς τις ίδιες προσφορές που προσφέρονται από τα κεντρικά του οτέ για να προστατέψουν την αξιοπιστία της επιχείρησης από τις διάφορες ΄΄υπερπροσφορές΄΄ εξωτερικών συνεργατών.(Υπάρχει μόνο η δυνατότητα για μία μείωση τιμής σε σχέση με Web offer,αλλά αυτή παρέχεται σε όλους call centers,πωλητές οτέ και καταστήματα)Γι αυτό και τα τηλεφωνα που πάντα αναγράφονται όταν μας καλούν είναι τα 13888.Για να προλάβω τυχόν ενστάσεις υπάρχει και το 210 6295102 που ανήκει και αυτό στον οτέ όμως.
> Δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν περίπτωση να έλαβες καλύτερη προσφορά από 24άρι ίντερνετ, απεριόριστα αστικά και υπεραστικά και 30 λεπτά προς κινητά με χρέωση ανά 1 λεπτό σε τιμή καλύτερη από 24.90 και φυσικά με τίποτα να σου έκαναν αυτή την τιμή για τα 300 λεπτά προς κινητά.
> Για να λάβει κάποιος τέτοια έκπτωση πρέπει να υπάρχουν άλλου είδους προυποθέσεις και η διαδικασία παρακάμπτεται σε εξαιρετικές και μόνο περιπτώσεις.
> Τρίτη παρατήρηση: Εάν ήσουν ήδη στον οτέ και έπαιρνες καλύτερη τιμή για να παραμείνεις θα το δεχόμουν χωρίς αντιρρήσεις. Ο όρος επιθυμητός προς διατήρηση πελάτης σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις διαφοροποιεί κατά πολύ τις εκάστοτε προσφορές και εξαρτάται τόσο από τις διαπραγματευτικές ικανότητες του συνδρομήτη, όσο και από τις κατά τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο συνθήκες(ποσοστά επίτευξης στόχων,επιμονή του πωλητή για κάτι καλύτερο στον άμεσα προιστάμενο  του τμήματος συμβολαίων,κ.α.)Δυστυχώς βέβαια για να πάρει ο οποιοσδήποτε έκπτωση άνω του 20% που μπορεί να δοθεί από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών πρέπει να προβεί σε αίτηση φορητότητας(εκτός ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων),με όποιους κινδύνους αυτή συνεπάγεται εάν ο συνδρομητής ουσιαστικά επιθυμεί απλά μία πραγματικά μεγάλη έκπτωση στον υπάρχον του πάροχο.
> ...


Τέτοια τμήματα υπάρχουν κανονικά και δεν είναι τριτες εταιρίες αλλα υπηρεσίες του OTE και της Cosmote. Η συνήθης προσφορα τους μέσω φορητότητας είναι το OTE DP 24 Απεριόριστα Plus στα 29.9 και στο ΟΤΕ DP 24 Απεριόριστα 24.9 και το TV από 21.90 στα 10.95. 
Έχω πάρει την προσφορα στα 29.90 + 10.95 για το TV πέρυσι αλλα απ φίλους που έχουν πάρει και την προσφορα αυτή πριν 1 μηνα , φαίνεται ότι τις δίνουν ακόμα. Στα συμβόλαια που έρχονται δεν αναφέρεται τιμή αλλα οι λογαριασμοί μου , έρχονται σωστά εδώ και σχεδόν 1 χρόνο. Οποτε ο φίλος δεν έλεγε ψέματα. Προσωπικά πάντως αγωνιώ περισσότερο για την λήξη των συμβολαιων μου τώρα που θα πανε σε τιμές κανονικού τιμοκαταλογου... 
Ο φίλος που αναφέρω είναι πιο τυχερός γιατί τα δικά του συμβόλαια είναι διετή με τις ίδιες τιμές οποτε και έχει μια σχετική προστασία.....

----------


## messinia3

> Τέτοια τμήματα υπάρχουν κανονικά και δεν είναι τριτες εταιρίες αλλα υπηρεσίες του OTE και της Cosmote. Η συνήθης προσφορα τους μέσω φορητότητας είναι το OTE DP 24 Απεριόριστα Plus στα 29.9 και στο ΟΤΕ DP 24 Απεριόριστα 24.9 και το TV από 21.90 στα 10.95. 
> Έχω πάρει την προσφορα στα 29.90 + 10.95 για το TV πέρυσι αλλα απ φίλους που έχουν πάρει και την προσφορα αυτή πριν 1 μηνα , φαίνεται ότι τις δίνουν ακόμα. Στα συμβόλαια που έρχονται δεν αναφέρεται τιμή αλλα οι λογαριασμοί μου , έρχονται σωστά εδώ και σχεδόν 1 χρόνο. Οποτε ο φίλος δεν έλεγε ψέματα. Προσωπικά πάντως αγωνιώ περισσότερο για την λήξη των συμβολαιων μου τώρα που θα πανε σε τιμές κανονικού τιμοκαταλογου... 
> Ο φίλος που αναφέρω είναι πιο τυχερός γιατί τα δικά του συμβόλαια είναι διετή με τις ίδιες τιμές οποτε και έχει μια σχετική προστασία.....


Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο φίλος έγραψε ότι του προσέφεραν το ΟΤΕ DP απεριόριστα plus στα 24.90!!!εάν έγραφε 29.90 δε θα έλεγα κουβέντα.

----------


## john84

μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει εμπορική πολιτική λόγω των πρόσφατων εξελίξεων με την ON ή απλα ο φίλος μπέρδεψε τα πρόγραμματα.  :Smile:

----------


## nikosnikolakis

messinia3, θέλεις να πεις ότι κάποιος που θα μεταβεί στον πΟΤΕ, εκτός από τα 31,90€ θα πληρώσει και κάποιο άλλο ποσό;

----------


## dreamer25

Ρε παιδια κατι ασχετο πως θα καταλαβω αν η γραμμη μου ειναι pstn ή isdn???Στο λογαριασμο της On δε μου το γραφει.sorry αν ειπα μπαρουφα αλλα βλεπω οτι θα χρειαστει να ξερω για να το σημειωσω στην αιτηση.

----------


## riptor01

> Ζητώ συγνώμη εκ των προτέρων για το ύφος μου και ελπίζω ο χρήστης riptor να μην παρεξηγηθεί.Την πρώτη φορά που έγραψες για καλύτερη προσφορά από τα 24.90 για το 24αρι Internet με απεριόριστα σταθερά, υπεραστικά και 30 λεπτά προς κινητά δεν απάντησα...
> Επειδή πιστεύω ότι σκοπός του κάθε φόρουμ είναι η ενημέρωση των μελών του και η ανταλλαγή απόψεων(και προσφορών στη δική μας περίπτωση) το να γράφουμε απίθανα πράγματα δε βοηθάει.Κάποιοι από εμάς έχουμε πλήρη γνώση για τη λειτουργία και τις πρακτικές ενός ή περισσότερων παρόχων.Είμαι πρόθυμος να ανακάλεσω άμεσα εάν μας ανεβάσεις το συμβόλαιό σου ή τον πρώτο λογαριασμό σου.
> Πρώτη παρατήρηση:Είπες ότι σε κάλεσαν από κάποιο τμήμα VERY IMPORTANT CUSTOMERS του οτέ.Καταρχήν τέτοιο τμήμα δεν υφίσταται. Κάθε πάροχος βέβαια διατηρεί ένα προσωπικό προφίλ για κάθε πελάτη του βασισμένο κυρίως στη συνέπεια καταβολής των συνδρομών του, το ύψος των συνδρομών του,τον αριθμό των συνδέσεων που έχει στην κατοχή του,τις αιτήσεις φορητότητας που έχει κάνει,κτλ. Η βάση αυτή δεδομένων φυσικά δε μεταβιβάζεται επουδενί σε άλλους παρόχους.
> Αφού λοιπόν εσύ είχες σύνδεση στην οn telecoms πως σε θεωρεί very important customer o οτε?εκτός εάν παρέλειψες να μας αναφέρεις ότι παράλληλα έχεις π.χ. και 3 συνδέσεις κινητής στο όνομα σου σε πρόγραμμα Cosmote 65.
> Να γνωρίζετε ότι κάθε επικοινωνία που πραγματοποιούμε φαίνεται αυτόματα στο σύστημα του κάθε πάροχου είτε αυτή αφορά φορητότητα, είτε βλάβη,παράπονο,κτλ.
> Δεύτερη παρατήρηση:Τα call centers του οτέ είναι υποχρεωμένα να δίνουν ακριβώς τις ίδιες προσφορές που προσφέρονται από τα κεντρικά του οτέ για να προστατέψουν την αξιοπιστία της επιχείρησης από τις διάφορες ΄΄υπερπροσφορές΄΄ εξωτερικών συνεργατών.(Υπάρχει μόνο η δυνατότητα για μία μείωση τιμής σε σχέση με Web offer,αλλά αυτή παρέχεται σε όλους call centers,πωλητές οτέ και καταστήματα)Γι αυτό και τα τηλεφωνα που πάντα αναγράφονται όταν μας καλούν είναι τα 13888.Για να προλάβω τυχόν ενστάσεις υπάρχει και το 210 6295102 που ανήκει και αυτό στον οτέ όμως.
> Δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν περίπτωση να έλαβες καλύτερη προσφορά από 24άρι ίντερνετ, απεριόριστα αστικά και υπεραστικά και 30 λεπτά προς κινητά με χρέωση ανά 1 λεπτό σε τιμή καλύτερη από 24.90 και φυσικά με τίποτα να σου έκαναν αυτή την τιμή για τα 300 λεπτά προς κινητά.
> Για να λάβει κάποιος τέτοια έκπτωση πρέπει να υπάρχουν άλλου είδους προυποθέσεις και η διαδικασία παρακάμπτεται σε εξαιρετικές και μόνο περιπτώσεις.
> Τρίτη παρατήρηση: Εάν ήσουν ήδη στον οτέ και έπαιρνες καλύτερη τιμή για να παραμείνεις θα το δεχόμουν χωρίς αντιρρήσεις. Ο όρος επιθυμητός προς διατήρηση πελάτης σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις διαφοροποιεί κατά πολύ τις εκάστοτε προσφορές και εξαρτάται τόσο από τις διαπραγματευτικές ικανότητες του συνδρομήτη, όσο και από τις κατά τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο συνθήκες(ποσοστά επίτευξης στόχων,επιμονή του πωλητή για κάτι καλύτερο στον άμεσα προιστάμενο  του τμήματος συμβολαίων,κ.α.)Δυστυχώς βέβαια για να πάρει ο οποιοσδήποτε έκπτωση άνω του 20% που μπορεί να δοθεί από την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών πρέπει να προβεί σε αίτηση φορητότητας(εκτός ελαχίστων περιπτώσεων),με όποιους κινδύνους αυτή συνεπάγεται εάν ο συνδρομητής ουσιαστικά επιθυμεί απλά μία πραγματικά μεγάλη έκπτωση στον υπάρχον του πάροχο.
> ...


Καλημερα φιλε messinia3. 

Μην αγχωνεσαι και δεν κραταω κακια ουτε παρεξηγουμαι τοσο ευκολα. Θα σε παρακαλουσα ομως αν θες να με πεις ψευτη να το κανεις ευθεως και οχι εμμεσως. Ελπιζω και εσυ να μην παρεξηγησεις τον τονο μου και υφος μου. Προσωπικα δεν εχω καποιο σκοπο/λογο για να πω ψεμματα για κατι τοσο ασημαντο. Απο τα λεγομενα σου, και διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος, πρεπει να εισαι εργαζομενος στον ΟΤΕ ειτε να εχεις εργαστει εκει στον παρελθον εξου και οι γνωσεις που κατεχεις επι του θεματος. Μπορει εγω παλι να εχω κανει λαθος. 
Οσο αφορα την πρωτη παρατηρηση αν ειδες σε προηγουμενα ποστ ειπα οτι το τμημα αυτο που με ειχε καλεσει και παλαιοτερα αλλα και τωρα εινα κατι του ΣΤΥΛ! VIC χωρις να σημαινει οτι εχει την συγκεκριμενη ονομασια και αν οντως υποθηκε κατι τετοιο να με συγχωρεσετε ολοι. Απο εκει και περα δεν γνωριζω συγκεκριμενη ονομασια. Επισης μην ξεχνας οτι σχεδον οι περισσοτεροι πελατες πριν πανε στην ΟΝ ηταν πελατες ΟΤΕ για καποια χρονια, στην δικη μου περιπτωση ημουν ΟΤΕ και το 07 μεταφερθηκα και εγω στην ΟΝ. Επισης στο ονομα μου υπαρχουν 4ς συνδεσεις VPN (Business Plus S) απο τις οποιες οι 2 ειναι παντα μηδενικες γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιούνται και οι αλλοι 2 ειναι το πολυ 10~15 ευρω ΜΑΧ το μηνα αναλογως τις κλησεις μιας και δεν υπαρχει παγιο σε αυτες τις συνδεσεις. Δεν βρηκα λογο να αναφερθω σε κατι τετοιο (συγχωρεστε με παλι) αν και δεν νομιζω οτι 10 15 ευρω ειναι σημαντικα ποσα για τα οποια μαλιστα η κοπελα που με εξυπηρετησε δεν γνωριζε αν γινεται καποια εκπτωση σε εναν απο τους αριθμους λογω VPN και μου ειπε με τον 1ο λογαριασμο να παω σε καποιο γερμανο η cosmote και να ρωτησω εκει. 
Οσο αφορα την δευτερη σου παρατηρηση δεν γνωριζω κατι επι του θεματος, και να σου πω την αληθεια δεν θυμαμαι τι αριθμος με πηρε για την προσφορα, ομως οταν τους ζητησα να το σκεφτω και αν απαντησω αργοτερα μου ειπαν να καλεσω στο 210 6295102 στο οποιο κατευθειαν το σηκωνει καποιος/α χωρις κανενα αυτοματο μηνυμα και λεει το ονομα του η της οτι η κληση καταγρεφεται και μετα συνεχιζει η συνομιλια. Δυστυχως δεν εχω καποιο συγκενικο προσωπο στον ΟΤΕ μιας και οσοι δουλευουν εκει απο οσο εχω ακουσει (στελεχη παντα) εχουν καλυτερες τιμες σε πακετα αρκει η συνδεση να ειναι στο ονομα τους και οχι σε καποιο αλλο συγκενικο προσωπο (ξανα διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος) επομενως αν ημουν τετοια περιπτωση, για ποιο λογο να πηγαιναι στην ΟΝ και να εμενα εκει 8 χρονια και να μην εκμεταλλευομουν την περισταση.?? Τελος επειδη η προσφορα εγινε τηλεφωνικα και δεχτηκα τηλεφωνικα με καταγραφη παντα της συνομιλιας το μονο που ελλαβα μεσω εμαιλ ηταν τα χαρτια της αιτησης μεταφορας και οι γενικοι οροι κτλ κλτ οπου δεν αναγραφεται καμια λεπτομερεια του πακετου αλλα μονο τα στοιχεια για την μεταφορα. Το συμβολαιο θα το παραλαβω με το ρουτερ. Ευχαριστως λοιπον να ανεβασω εδω ειτε το συμβολαιο ειτε εναν λογαριασμο αρκει βεβαια να μην προκυψει προβλημα με την διαθεσιμοτητα 24αρας πορτας και αναγκαστω ειτε να αλλαξω προγραμμα ειτε να παω σε αλλον παροχο. Ειμαι στην διαθεση σου να απαντησω σε οποια αλλη ερωτηση η απορια εχεις. 

Φιλικα παντα!  :Smile: 

***Επισης δεν εχω αναφερει οτι μου εκαναν και προσφορα 3πλει τα ιδια με πριν +15.90 το μηνα για φουλ πακ οτε με δωρο το μποχ το πιατο την εγκατασταση και 30 ευρω δωροεπιταγη για εξαργυρωση απο καποιο ΟΤΕshop η γερμανο αν και δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος για τον γερμανο. Η προσφορα ηταν για ΕΝΑ χρονο ομως και 2 το τηλ με ιντερνετ. Δηλαδη στο τελος του 1ου χρονου θα με επερναν τηλ για να συνεχισω με μια καινουργια τιμη η θα το εκανα διακοπη. Δεν με ενδιεφερε ομως το ΟΤΕ τι βι αρα δεχτηκα την προσφορα για 2πλει

----------


## athenaum

Πάντως υπάρχει από τη cyta το πακέτο με τα απεριόριστα σταθερά με 2καναλια νούμερα 24 20 στατική χωρίς έξοδα φορητότητας και με χρησιδανισμο ρουτερ της επιλογής μας με 25 ευρώ το μήνα

----------


## marimo

> Εγω τελικα πηγα ΟΤΕ με 24.90 24αρι απεριοριστα 30' κινητα με 31.90 μεταφορα και δωρο το ρουτερ. Οπως ενημερωθηκα απο φιλη μου που δουλευει στον ΟΤΕ, αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη προσφορα που μπορεις να πετυχεις ΜΟΝΟ αν στην κανουν μεσω τελεμαρκετιγνκ. Διαφορετικα παει 29,90 το πακετο. Α πηρα και -15% στο συμβολαιο του κινητου μου.


Υπάρχει τηλέφωνο για να έρθουμε σε επαφή μαζί τους;

----------


## Wiseved

> Καλημέρα από εναν ακόμη συνδρομητή Οn,από Vivodi εποχές.
> Είμαι και γω,όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ σε αναζήτηση.Το θέμα μου είναι οτι έχω μόνο adsl στην on (19ε/μήνα) και το τηλέφωνο είναι στον οτε(40ε/δίμηνο) (μην ρωτάτε γιατί,ξεροκεφαλιά γονέων).
> Υπάρχει,κάποια επιπλέον διαδικασία που πρέπει αν κάνω εκτός απο την αίτηση σε έναν τρίτο πάροχο (πχ hol) για συνδιασμό τηλεφωνίας και internet?Κανονίζει τα διαδικαστικά,μόνος του ο νεός πάροχος και με οτε και με on?
> 
> Επειδή,με ενδιαφέρει το vdsl μελλοντικά(προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν καμπίνες),και είμαι 1,6km μακριά απο το DSLAM,σκέφτομαι έναν από τους 3 παρόχους που δίνουν απο καμπίνα(οτε,hol,wind).
> Έχει καθόλου λογική ο συλλογισμός μου?
> Wind δεν εχώ ακούσει και τα καλύτερα,και οτε είναι ακριβός,οποτε εχώ νομίζω καταληξει σε hol.
> Μου πρόσφεραν 24αρι με απεριόριστα,χώρις τέλη μεταφοράς/ενεργοποίησης αλλά δεν δίνουν router,πράγμα που δεν με ενοχλεί καθώς έχω αγοράσει δικό μου.Πρόγραμμα για 2 χρόνια με 23ε/μήνα.
> Ενας φίλος,ακριβώς στο δίπλα σπίτι,έχει το συγκεκριμένο και συγχρονίζει γύρω στα 9Mbps (εγώ είμαι στα 7) και το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά.
> Επίσης,παίζω αρκετά Online games,streaming etc,μπορώ να αλλάξω οποιαδήποτε στιγμή σε fast path?


Aν μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος,θα το εκτιμούσα!

----------


## lewton

> Aν μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος,θα το εκτιμούσα!


OTE double play για να μη μπλέξεις;

----------


## Wiseved

Και γω αυτό σκεφτόμουν,απλά είναι αρκετά ακριβός (όχι οτι πληρώνω λιγότερα τώρα) και έλεγα μπας και μειώσω τα έξοδα.
Σκέφτομαι για vdsl,αν και όποτε βάλουν καμπίνες εδώ πάνω,θα πάει αρκετά ψηλά η τιμή.

Αν γνωρίζει κανείς τι παίζει με τον μεριζόμενο βρόχο ας ρίξει ένα reply.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## EvaAthens

> Εκλεισα το web offer Forthnet 2play τελικα στα 25€ (18μηνη συνδεση) με απεριοριστα αστικα/υπεραστικα και 12ωρες προς (ολα) τα κινητα. 
> 35€ τελος φορητοτητας, δωρεαν εξοπλισμος. (wifi router)
>  Ευλογησον


Συνδρομητής On δεν είσαι; Το θυμόμουνα αυτό το post που έγραψες. Εγώ που μίλησα χτες με Forthnet, μου είπαν για το πακέτο αυτό που έκλεισες εσύ, ακριβώς όπως τα έχεις γράψει, με μία διαφορά: για συνδρομητές On και μόνο για αυτούς ΚΑΙ το τέλος είναι δωρεάν. Εσύ γιατί θα πληρώσεις 35€; Μήπως να τους πάρεις κανά τηλέφωνο μπας και το γλιτώσεις;

----------


## restos

> Συνδρομητής On δεν είσαι; Το θυμόμουνα αυτό το post που έγραψες. Εγώ που μίλησα χτες με Forthnet, μου είπαν για το πακέτο αυτό που έκλεισες εσύ, ακριβώς όπως τα έχεις γράψει, με μία διαφορά: για συνδρομητές On και μόνο για αυτούς ΚΑΙ το τέλος είναι δωρεάν. Εσύ γιατί θα πληρώσεις 35€; Μήπως να τους πάρεις κανά τηλέφωνο μπας και το γλιτώσεις;


 Me τα κενρικα της φορθνετ μιλησες?,γιατι σκεφτομαι να κανω αγορα απο το site της φορθνετ και στα σχολια να ζητησω δωρεαν τα τελη(πριν με παρουν τηλ.να ξερουν),αυτο με ενδιαφερει να γλιτωσω

----------


## EvaAthens

> Me τα κενρικα της φορθνετ μιλησες?,γιατι σκεφτομαι να κανω αγορα απο το site της φορθνετ και στα σχολια να ζητησω δωρεαν τα τελη(πριν με παρουν τηλ.να ξερουν),αυτο με ενδιαφερει να γλιτωσω


Κοίτα, εγώ αρχικά είχα επικοινωνία με email, μέχρι που μου ζήτησαν το τηλέφωνο για να με πάρουν αυτοί. Πράγματι, με πήραν χτες το απόγευμα (με 1-2 μέρες καθυστέρηση από τα email). Πρέπει να ήταν από call centre, αλλά δε ρώτησα λεπτομέρειες για αυτό, να σου πω την αλήθεια. Πάντως, η αρχική επικοινωνία είχε γίνει μέσω email που είχα βρει στο site της Forthnet. Στο αρχικό email που τους έστειλα, είχα αναφέρει μεταξύ άλλων ότι είμαι στην On. Χτες που μίλησα η κοπέλα μου είπε από μόνη της ότι και το τέλος είναι δωρεάν και ότι ισχύει μόνο για συνδρομητές On. Σε άλλη περίπτωση είναι όντως 35ευρώ. Τι να σου πω...Μήπως να δοκιμάσεις και εσύ έτσι, να τους στείλεις email, για να γνωρίζουν εξαρχής ότι είσαι συνδρομητής On; Δε γνωρίζω πώς ακριβώς γίνεται η όλη διαδικασία online, δλδ αν σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να αναφέρεις κάπου ότι είσαι στην On, για να σου αφαιρέσουν το τέλος, χωρίς να μπλέκεις με τηλέφωνα, call centre κτλ

Εγώ, αν και ενδιαφέρομαι περισσότερο για 12μηνο, η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου ακούγεται πολύ καλό αυτό της Forthnet. Έχω διαβάσει όμως κάτι σχόλια παραπάνω που δεν με κάνουν να πάω τρέχοντας κιόλας....Το σκέφτομαι πάρα πολύ. Άλλοι λένε για εξαγορά, άλλοι ότι είναι η επόμενη που θα σκάσει...και ειλικρινά δεν θέλω να περάσω πάλι αυτή τη διαδικασία...

----------


## restos

και κατι ακομα το "σχετικο αιτημα" που λεει στην ανακοινωση η ον για να αποχωρισεις αζημιως τι ενοει?

----------


## EvaAthens

> και κατι ακομα το "σχετικο αιτημα" που λεει στην ανακοινωση η ον για να αποχωρισεις αζημιως τι ενοει?


Φεύγεις χωρίς να πληρώσεις τέλος αποσύνδεσης. Τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό όμως, μαζί με οποιοδήποτε άλλο ποσό προκύψει μέχρι και τη μέρα που χρησιμοποίησες τις υπηρεσίες της, θα πρέπει να τα πληρώσεις. Εγώ που μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο, δεν ήξεραν να μου πουν ακριβώς τι θα γίνει και πώς. Το μόνο που μου είπαν ότι για τον εξοπλισμό και για τους λογαριασμούς, θα μας ειδοποιήσουν τηλεφωνικώς όλους. Πότε θα γίνει αυτό, ειλικρινά δεν γνωρίζω

----------


## restos

αυτο δε καταλαβαινω δηλαδη υπογραφεις καποιο χαρτι στην ον,η απλα πας σε αλλο παροχο

----------


## riptor01

> αυτο δε καταλαβαινω δηλαδη υπογραφεις καποιο χαρτι στην ον,η απλα πας σε αλλο παροχο


κανεις αιτηση σε καποιο καινουργιο παροχο και ασχολειται μετα ο παροχος για τις αιτησης κτλ. εσυ δεν χρειαζεται να ενημερωσεις με καποιο αλλο τροπον την ΟΝ

----------


## EvaAthens

> κανεις αιτηση σε καποιο καινουργιο παροχο και ασχολειται μετα ο παροχος για τις αιτησης κτλ. εσυ δεν χρειαζεται να ενημερωσεις με καποιο αλλο τροπον την ΟΝ


Αυτό ακριβώς!

----------


## sakis.kom

> Ρε παιδια κατι ασχετο πως θα καταλαβω αν η γραμμη μου ειναι pstn ή isdn???Στο λογαριασμο της On δε μου το γραφει.sorry αν ειπα μπαρουφα αλλα βλεπω οτι θα χρειαστει να ξερω για να το σημειωσω στην αιτηση.


Μόνο ΟΝ δεν έχεις? Παλιότερα είχες ΟΤΕ ή άλλο πάροχο πάλι με έναν αριθμό? Αν ναι, έχεις γραμμή PSTN.

----------


## DVader

> Ρε παιδια κατι ασχετο πως θα καταλαβω αν η γραμμη μου ειναι pstn ή isdn???Στο λογαριασμο της On δε μου το γραφει.sorry αν ειπα μπαρουφα αλλα βλεπω οτι θα χρειαστει να ξερω για να το σημειωσω στην αιτηση.


Πόσες κλήσεις δέχεσαι στον ίδιο αριθμό ταυτόχρονα και πόσους αριθμούς έχεις ? Η PSTN πάντως δέχεται 1 κλήση που σημαίνει ότι όταν μιλάς και σε καλέσει άλλος ακούει σήμα κατηλλημένο ! Να σου πώς επίσης στο VOIP αλλάζει αυτό ! Μιλάμε πάντα για PSTN...Στην ISDN θέλεις στην είσοδο της γραμμής splitter για να διαχωρήσει την φωνή από το Internet ! Το καλώδιο της φωνής πάει στο netMod (ή οποίος αλλιώς το λέει το καθένας )  από όπου συνδέονται όλες οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές αλλιώς τηλέφωνο δεν έχεις ! Το καλώδιο του Internet πάει στον Router ! Ακόμα αν γύρισεις τον Router ανάποδα λεει ξεκάθαρα PSTN/ISDN Router ... Το λέει ξεκάθαρα ! O ISDN δεν παίζει σε απλές γραμμές και ανάποδα ! 

Το καθένα έχει διαφορετική φιλοσοφία ! Ελπίζω να σε ξεμπέρδεψα !


ISDN η Ον δεν δίνει νομίζω .....αλλά ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν το ξέρεις καλύτερα !

Έχεις κάτι από αυτά που είπαν ! Τι ακριβώς έχεις από εξοπλισμό ... Τα τηλέφωνα που τα βάζεις ?

----------


## riptor01

> Η PSTN πάντως δέχεται 1 κλήση που σημαίνει ότι όταν μιλάς και σε καλέσει άλλος ακούει σήμα κατηλλημένο !


Εγω εχω πστν και οταν μιλαω στο σταθερο, αν με καλεσει τριτο ατομο, ακουω ενα μπιπ που με ενημερωνει πως υπαρχει κληση σε αναμονη, και οποιος/α καλει ακουνε μια κοπελα να λεει οτι ειναι σε αναμονη και να μην κλεισουν αν δεν ακουσουν σημα κατηλλημενου. Εκτος αν εννοεις αυτο κατηλλημενη γραμμη.

----------


## dreamer25

Ναι μια γραμμη εχω παιδια.Πριν την on ειχα οτε στο σταθερο.Νομιζω και γω κατα 99,9% pstn εχω.Μια συσκευη τηλεφωνου που εχω βαλει και το φιλτρο και το birelli που το χω κατευθειαν στη πριζα!

----------


## DVader

> Εγω εχω πστν και οταν μιλαω στο σταθερο, αν με καλεσει τριτο ατομο, ακουω ενα μπιπ που με ενημερωνει πως υπαρχει κληση σε αναμονη, και οποιος/α καλει ακουνε μια κοπελα να λεει οτι ειναι σε αναμονη και να μην κλεισουν αν δεν ακουσουν σημα κατηλλημενου. Εκτος αν εννοεις αυτο κατηλλημενη γραμμη.


Αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ...Άρα 1 PSTN έχεις !
100% PSTN είναι !

----------


## dreamer25

Ναι ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια!Ευτυχως που υπαρχει και το adslgr και μας λυνονται ολες οι αποριες!!! :Worthy:  :Clap:  :One thumb up:

----------


## nemesis1

Μίλησα με OTE την Παρασκευή με 2 διαφορετικους υπαλλήλους και δεν συγκινήθηκαν καθόλου να μου κάνουν μια προσφορά της προκοπής, παρόλο που τους είπα για τις προσφορές των άλλων. (WIND με δωρεάν τέλη μεταφοράς.) και ότι ειμαι στην ON και θα αλλάξω θέλω δεν θέλω πάροχο.

Μου δίνουν:

Αστικά Υπεραστικά απεριόριστα
30' Κινητά
Αναγνώριση δωρεάν
24αρι νετ
Δωρεάν εξοπλισμό router κτλ
Για 2 χρόνια με 24,90
Πληρώνω επίσης 31,25 τέλη μεταφοράς....


Κοινώς ότι και στο site περίπου...
Πίεσα για δωρεάν έξοδα μεταφοράς τουλάχιστον αλλά τίποτα.
Τους είπα ότι έχω και Cosmote συμβόλαιο 12 χρόνια ΑΔΙΑΛΕΙΠΤΑ αλλά τίποτα....

Αναρωτιέμαι, ΔΕΝ θέλουν κόσμο?
Ή πρέπει σώνει και καλά να κρατούν "κάποιες ισορροπίες" με τους άλλους??

Αυτή την προσφορά της Forthnet καλοβλέπω αλλά δεν γουστάρω την εταιρεία να πάρει...

----------


## dreamer25

Εμενα ειναι και ο μοναδικος παροχος απο οταν εγινε αυτο με την on που δεν με εχουν καλεσει ουτε μια φορα για προσφορα!!!Αλλα και να επαιρναν με τετοιες τιμες που εχει και αυτα που προσφερει ουτε καν θα ακουγα τη προσφορα!Βεβαια ο οτε tv με το champions league που θα εχει ειναι ενα δελεαρ αλλα αναγκαστικα παμε στα οικονομικα πακετα...

----------


## riptor01

> Εμενα ειναι και ο μοναδικος παροχος απο οταν εγινε αυτο με την on που δεν με εχουν καλεσει ουτε μια φορα για προσφορα!!!Αλλα και να επαιρναν με τετοιες τιμες που εχει και αυτα που προσφερει ουτε καν θα ακουγα τη προσφορα!Βεβαια ο οτε tv με το champions league που θα εχει ειναι ενα δελεαρ αλλα αναγκαστικα παμε στα οικονομικα πακετα...


Εγω πισευω (αποψη μου παντα) οτι το κανουν επιτηδες! Πονταρουν οτι πολλοι δεν εχουν καταλαβει τι γινεται και οτι δεν θα αλλαξουν παροχο και αυτοματα ο αριθμος θα μεταφερθει στον ΟΤΕ με χρονοχρεωση που αυτο μπορει να ειναι πολυ τσουχτερο για τον πελατη και κερδοφορο για τον ΟΤΕ! Ομως εμενα με πηραν τηλ για να μου κανουν προσφορα παρολο που ηδη ειχα δεχτει και ειχα κανει αιτηση φορητοτητας  :Laughing:  Γενικα ομως ισχυει οτι δεν εχουν κανει επιθετικες κινησεις οπως Wind και Forthnet.

----------


## Hetfield

> Μίλησα με OTE την Παρασκευή με 2 διαφορετικους υπαλλήλους και δεν συγκινήθηκαν καθόλου να μου κάνουν μια προσφορά της προκοπής, παρόλο που τους είπα για τις προσφορές των άλλων. (WIND με δωρεάν τέλη μεταφοράς.) και ότι ειμαι στην ON και θα αλλάξω θέλω δεν θέλω πάροχο.
> 
> Μου δίνουν:
> 
> Αστικά Υπεραστικά απεριόριστα
> 30' Κινητά
> Αναγνώριση δωρεάν
> 24αρι νετ
> Δωρεάν εξοπλισμό router κτλ
> ...


Δηλαδη τι καλυτερο να σου κανουν απο 24,90€;
Τα τελη μεταφορας ξεχασε το, πανε στον διαχειριστη του δικτυου προσβασης, δηλαδη παλι στον ΟΤΕ και θα τσιγκλισει η ΕΕΤΤ για αθεμιτο ανταγωνισμο.

----------


## akisgr

καλά εμενα στον οτε μου λένε ότι θα είσαι κλειδωμένος στα 4mbps... φυσικά δεν υπόγραψα... λέω θέλω γραμμή 24άρα.. μου λέει θα το ψάξουμε και θα σας απαντήσουμε...  στην γειτονιά μου έχουνε κανονικά άλλη κανονικά γραμμές 24αρες...  εγώ διάλεξα από τα πιο ακριβά πακέτα με οτε tv full pack και 24mbps αστικά-υπεραστικά και 360lepta προς κινητά στα 60 euro το μηνα...! και μου λένε πως θα έχω 4mbps επειδή δεν έχουνε λέει θέση? θα πάρουνε λέει τηλέφωνο να πάω να πάρω τον εξοπλισμό μου και να υπογράψω... φυσικά και δεν θα υπογράψω αν μιλάμε για 4MBPS γραμμή...! τι είναι αυτes h ξεφτίλες twra? στο 2015 είμαστε....  αν είναι δυνατόν...!!! 

στο τεχνικό τμήμα του οτε επίσης δεν γνωρίζανε καν που βρίσκετε η περιοχή επειδή δεν ύπαρξη λέει στον χάρτη τους...!!! όπως κατάλαβα με κοροϊδεύουνε και προσπαθούνε να με βάλουνε στα 4mbps που και από αυτά μονο 2 θα έχει...!!! 

επικοινώνησα με την χολ και άμεσος με εξυπηρέτησε και γνώριζε ακριβώς μέχρι και την ταχύτητα που θα "συχρονιζο"... στα 13mbps έχουνε και αλλα άτομα εδώ στην περιοχή μου και το αστικό κέντρο είναι 100μετρα από το σπίτι μου..! βεβαια ακόμα vdsl δεν έχουνε πέραση αλλα θα γίνει και αυτό σύντομα...! όταν πάω από αύριο στην κοσμοτέ θα δω το συμβόλαιο και αν με έχουνε σε 4mbps κλειδωμένο θα τους πω ευχαριστώ πολύ δεν ενδιαφέρομαι... και θα φύγω...! 

μάλλον ο οτε δεν θέλει πελάτες... βεβαια έχει ανάγκη νομίζετε..?  

ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ....  :Cool:

----------


## papazo

από Δευτέρα 8/6/15, η HOL / Voda βγαίνει στο δρόμο σβάρνα με πωλητές, πόρτα πόρτα στους πελάτες της ON... εντός αττικής.. μάλλον αγόρασαν λίστα με το πελατολόγιο και θα "πλακώσουν" για νέα συμβόλαια.. δεν ξέρω τι προσφέρουν, αλλά θα παίξει για 2 εβδομάδες το πρόγραμμα.. αναμείνατε στην.. πόρτα σας! :-)

----------


## Z€r0

> Aν μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος,θα το εκτιμούσα!


Εάν το online gaming σε ενδιαφέρει πολύ πας για ΟΤΕ. Εάν πας για κόστος αναγκαστικά αλλού, είναι με τις ώρες τους, Forthnet μάλλον είναι καλύτερη τελευταία αλλά δεν έχει κάποια πολύ καλή προσφορά για συνδρομητές ΟΝ για την ώρα και έχει και αυτή θέματα κατά καιρούς.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μίλησα με OTE την Παρασκευή με 2 διαφορετικους υπαλλήλους και δεν συγκινήθηκαν καθόλου να μου κάνουν μια προσφορά της προκοπής, παρόλο που τους είπα για τις προσφορές των άλλων. (WIND με δωρεάν τέλη μεταφοράς.) και ότι ειμαι στην ON και θα αλλάξω θέλω δεν θέλω πάροχο.
> 
> Μου δίνουν:
> 
> Αστικά Υπεραστικά απεριόριστα
> 30' Κινητά
> Αναγνώριση δωρεάν
> 24αρι νετ
> Δωρεάν εξοπλισμό router κτλ
> ...


Αφού θες να έχεις συμβόλαιο στο κινητό και δεν τρομάζεις με τις ιστορίες περί "αναξιοπιστίας",  αν το ζητούσες από τη WIND, πιστεύω θα σου έκανε ένα δυνατό triple Play πακέτο. Δηλαδή να πας και το κινητό σου εκεί και για όλα μαζί θα δίνεις πολύ λιγότερα από ότι στον ΠΟΤΈ...  :Smile:

----------


## Z€r0

> Συνδρομητής On δεν είσαι; Το θυμόμουνα αυτό το post που έγραψες. Εγώ που μίλησα χτες με Forthnet, μου είπαν για το πακέτο αυτό που έκλεισες εσύ, ακριβώς όπως τα έχεις γράψει, με μία διαφορά: για συνδρομητές On και μόνο για αυτούς ΚΑΙ το τέλος είναι δωρεάν. Εσύ γιατί θα πληρώσεις 35€; Μήπως να τους πάρεις κανά τηλέφωνο μπας και το γλιτώσεις;


Εμένα προσφορά που ζήτησα από Forthnet τις πρώτες μέρες τίποτα, έπειτα λένε είναι ενήμεροι και θα με καλέσουν αυτοί για προσφορά αλλά δεν κάλεσαν.

Δηλαδή η καλύτερη προσφορά της Forthnet είναι δωρεάν τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης για την ώρα;

----------


## Zer0c00L

καταρχην απο μενα συγχαρητηρια στον χρηστη Sakiskom για την προσπαθεια του

δυστυχως βλεπω μερικοι βιαζεστε να αλλαξετε παροχο και να φυγετε απο την ON/VIVODI και αν "στραβωσει" η δουλεια και δεν κλεισει η εταιρεια αλλα βρεθει επενδυτης και πληρωσει τα χρεη τοτε θα σας καλεσουν να πληρωσετε τα 70 ευρω (δεν νομιζω κανεις στην ΕΕΤΤ η στον νεο παροχο να σας τα δωσει)

εκτος αυτου δεν λεω καλες οι προσφορες που μαζευεται απο τους τηλεπωλητες αλλα ξεχνατε ενα βασικο κανονα που εχει ειπωθει απο τους γνωστες

ποια περιοχη μενετε

σε τι ακινητο μενετε

τι κατασταση ειναι η γραμμη σας (καλωδιωση)

και φυσικα ξεχνατε να ρωτησετε τους γειτονες σας που ηδη εχουν τηλεφωνο/διαδικτυο απο καποιον παροχο

σας τα λεω φιλικα και χωρις να εκφερω γνωμη για τις εταιρειες που εχετε πει

OTE/DT
WIND
HOL/VODAFONE
CYTA
FORTHNET

μην φωναζετε μετα γιατι δεν θα ειναι τα πραγματα οπως νομιζατε γιατι τοτε θα ειναι αργα ξερετε καθως θα εχετε υπογραψει...

----------


## Z€r0

> Εγώ, αν και ενδιαφέρομαι περισσότερο για 12μηνο, η αλήθεια είναι ότι μου ακούγεται πολύ καλό αυτό της Forthnet. Έχω διαβάσει όμως κάτι σχόλια παραπάνω που δεν με κάνουν να πάω τρέχοντας κιόλας....Το σκέφτομαι πάρα πολύ. Άλλοι λένε για εξαγορά, άλλοι ότι είναι η επόμενη που θα σκάσει...και ειλικρινά δεν θέλω να περάσω πάλι αυτή τη διαδικασία...


18μήνο δεν ήταν η Forthnet και με τα τέλη δωρεάν που σου έδιναν; Λογικά δεν θα κλείσει έτσι ή δεν θα είναι το ίδιο με την ON. Εάν γίνει κάτι με την Forthnet θα είναι λογικά εξαγορά ή συγχώνευση της και απλά δεν ξέρεις σε ποια εταιρεία θα βρεθείς. Οπότε δεν θα πρέπει να ψάχνεις πάροχο πάλι μέσα σε έναν μήνα.

Forthnet το χειρότερο είναι ο χρόνος αναμονής στην τηλεφωνική τους εξυπηρέτηση εάν τους χρειαστείς.




> Μίλησα με OTE την Παρασκευή με 2 διαφορετικους υπαλλήλους και δεν συγκινήθηκαν καθόλου να μου κάνουν μια προσφορά της προκοπής, παρόλο που τους είπα για τις προσφορές των άλλων. (WIND με δωρεάν τέλη μεταφοράς.) και ότι ειμαι στην ON και θα αλλάξω θέλω δεν θέλω πάροχο.
> 
> Μου δίνουν:
> 
> Αστικά Υπεραστικά απεριόριστα
> 30' Κινητά
> Αναγνώριση δωρεάν
> 24αρι νετ
> Δωρεάν εξοπλισμό router κτλ
> ...


Εάν έκανε καλή προσφορά ο ΟΤΕ κοντά στα 25€ και δώρο τα τέλη και η αναγνώριση κλήσεων με περισσότερα όμως κινητά οι περισσότεροι εκεί θα πηγαίναμε. Κρίμα.

Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε και η προσφορά που σου έκαναν(δεν χρειάζομαι 300'+ προς κινητά π.χ. που δίνουν οι άλλοι) αλλά σε μένα 2 φορές μόνο ότι έχει στο site τους έδιναν.

Μετά σε εναλλακτικό είναι τί θα σου κάτσει και καλό είναι μήπως καταφέρεις να μάθεις τί γίνεται γειτονικά σου με τον καθένα(όχι τί θα λένε εννοείται από εταιρείες αλλά από γείτονες).

----------


## Havic

> δυστυχως βλεπω μερικοι βιαζεστε να αλλαξετε παροχο και να φυγετε απο την ON/VIVODI και *αν "στραβωσει" η δουλεια και δεν κλεισει η εταιρεια αλλα βρεθει επενδυτης και πληρωσει τα χρεη τοτε θα σας καλεσουν να πληρωσετε τα 70 ευρω* (δεν νομιζω κανεις στην ΕΕΤΤ η στον νεο παροχο να σας τα δωσει)





> Ως εκ τούτου, σας γνωρίζουμε ότι έχετε τη δυνατότητα, με σχετικό αίτημά σας, να αποχωρήσετε από το δίκτυo της On Telecoms αζημίως (δηλαδή χωρίς την καταβολή τέλους απενεργοποίησης – αποσύνδεσης) και χωρίς οποιοδήποτε περιορισμό, με την αυτονόητη υποχρέωση εξόφλησης τυχόν οφειλόμενων τελών χρήσης των υπηρεσιών της εταιρείας μας.



*Spoiler:*





Σημαντική ειδοποίησηΜε την παρούσα, επιθυμούμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι, παρά τις υπεράνθρωπες προσπάθειες που καταβάλαμε το τελευταίο χρονικό διάστημα για την εξυγίανση της εταιρείας μας On Telecoms εν μέσω μιας ιδιαίτερα δυσχερούς οικονομικής συγκυρίας, θα είμαστε σε θέση να σας παράσχουμε τις υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας και τις λοιπές ηλεκτρονικές επικοινωνίες που απολαμβάνετε μέσω της σύνδεσής σας στο δίκτυό μας έως την 30.6.2015.

Ως εκ τούτου, σας γνωρίζουμε ότι έχετε τη δυνατότητα, με σχετικό αίτημά σας, να αποχωρήσετε από το δίκτυo της On Telecoms αζημίως (δηλαδή χωρίς την καταβολή τέλους απενεργοποίησης – αποσύνδεσης) και χωρίς οποιοδήποτε περιορισμό, με την αυτονόητη υποχρέωση εξόφλησης τυχόν οφειλόμενων τελών χρήσης των υπηρεσιών της εταιρείας μας.

Για τη διασφάλιση της αδιάλειπτης παροχής υπηρεσιών και για την αποφυγή τυχόν προβλημάτων κατά τη διατήρηση των τηλεφωνικών αριθμών που χρησιμοποιείτε, σας συνιστούμε ιδιαιτέρως και σας καλούμε όπως απευθυνθείτε άμεσα σε πάροχο υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών της επιλογής σας και προβείτε στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες μετάβασης σε άλλο δίκτυο ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών το συντομότερο δυνατό, λαμβανομένων υπόψη των συναφών τεχνικών ζητημάτων.

Εάν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν μεταβείτε σύμφωνα με τα ανωτέρω αναφερόμενα στο δίκτυο άλλου παρόχου υπηρεσιών ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών της επιλογής σας, σας γνωρίζουμε ότι η μεταξύ μας συμβατική σχέση θα παύσει οριστικά την 30.6.2015, χωρίς περαιτέρω ειδοποίηση εκ μέρους της εταιρείας μας. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, η παρούσα αποτελεί ειδοποίηση καταγγελίας της μεταξύ μας σύμβασης, με ισχύ την 30η Ιουνίου 2015.

Σας ευχαριστούμε θερμά για την εμπιστοσύνη με την οποία μας περιβάλατε επί μακρό χρονικό διάστημα και ελπίζουμε ότι σύντομα θα είμαστε σε θέση να σας παράσχουμε ξανά τις ποιοτικές και πρωτοποριακές υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνίας, γρήγορου Internet & οπτικοακουστικού περιεχομένου (ψηφιακής τηλεόρασης) για τις οποίες μας ξεχωρίσατε.

Σας διαβεβαιώνουμε ότι θα καταβάλουμε κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την έγκαιρη και ομαλή μεταφορά της σύνδεσής σας και των τηλεφωνικών αριθμών που χρησιμοποιείτε στο δίκτυο του παρόχου της επιλογής σας.

Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι για την εμπιστοσύνη σας,

On Telecoms

----------


## Z€r0

> καλά εμενα στον οτε μου λένε ότι θα είσαι κλειδωμένος στα 4mbps... φυσικά δεν υπόγραψα... λέω θέλω γραμμή 24άρα.. μου λέει θα το ψάξουμε και θα σας απαντήσουμε...  στην γειτονιά μου έχουνε κανονικά άλλη κανονικά γραμμές 24αρες...  εγώ διάλεξα από τα πιο ακριβά πακέτα με οτε tv full pack και 24mbps αστικά-υπεραστικά και 360lepta προς κινητά στα 60 euro το μηνα...! και μου λένε πως θα έχω 4mbps επειδή δεν έχουνε λέει θέση? θα πάρουνε λέει τηλέφωνο να πάω να πάρω τον εξοπλισμό μου και να υπογράψω... φυσικά και δεν θα υπογράψω αν μιλάμε για 4MBPS γραμμή...! τι είναι αυτes h ξεφτίλες twra? στο 2015 είμαστε....  αν είναι δυνατόν...!!! 
> 
> στο τεχνικό τμήμα του οτε επίσης δεν γνωρίζανε καν που βρίσκετε η περιοχή επειδή δεν ύπαρξη λέει στον χάρτη τους...!!! όπως κατάλαβα με κοροϊδεύουνε και προσπαθούνε να με βάλουνε στα 4mbps που και από αυτά μονο 2 θα έχει...!!! 
> 
> επικοινώνησα με την χολ και άμεσος με εξυπηρέτησε και γνώριζε ακριβώς μέχρι και την ταχύτητα που θα "συχρονιζο"... στα 13mbps έχουνε και αλλα άτομα εδώ στην περιοχή μου και το αστικό κέντρο είναι 100μετρα από το σπίτι μου..! βεβαια ακόμα vdsl δεν έχουνε πέραση αλλα θα γίνει και αυτό σύντομα...! όταν πάω από αύριο στην κοσμοτέ θα δω το συμβόλαιο και αν με έχουνε σε 4mbps κλειδωμένο θα τους πω ευχαριστώ πολύ δεν ενδιαφέρομαι... και θα φύγω...! 
> 
> μάλλον ο οτε δεν θέλει πελάτες... βεβαια έχει ανάγκη νομίζετε..?  
> 
> ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΤΕ....


Έπεσες στην περίπτωση πάντως, να μην έχει πόρτες ο ΟΤΕ και να έχουν οι υπόλοιποι.

Τώρα από τιμές επειδή θα με ενδιέφερε και η 4άρα του ΟΤΕ (δεν συγχρονίζω πολύ παραπάνω λόγω απόστασης) αλλά πήγαινε 25,90€(και με -20%) το πρόγραμμα που με ενδιέφερε + το κόστος της αναγνώρισης κλήσεων + τα τέλη φορητότητας.

Τώρα για HOL ο υπάλληλος μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει για να πουλήσει, εμένα έλεγα το κλασσικό παραμύθι για τις οπτικές ίνες και ότι στην περιοχή μου και ότι βλέπει ότι θα συγχρονίζω 13 - 16 Mbps ενώ κανείς δεν πάει στην γειτονιά πάνω από 5 πλέον!

Από την HOL με κάλεσαν και κυριακάτικα στο κινητό 9 η ώρα το πρωί για προσφορά (2130013801)! Εντάξει άστο HOL. Καλά στο σταθερό πρωταθλήτρια η Wind ή από Wind αλλά σήμερα τίποτα ευτυχώς.

Εάν μπορείς μάθε από γείτονα τί γίνεται με τους ενναλακτικούς. Μετά στις ταχύτητες που αναφέρεις πέρα από download και torrents, το browsing, streaming, και πολλά άλλα μπορεί να είναι καλύτερα με κάποιον πάροχο που συγχρονίζει στα 10 - 11 παρά με κάποιο που συγχρονίζει στα 12 - 13 εκτός εάν θες να διαμοιράσεις το bandwith σε πολλές συνδέσεις ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## nemesis1

> Εάν έκανε καλή προσφορά ο ΟΤΕ κοντά στα 25€ και δώρο τα τέλη και η αναγνώριση κλήσεων με περισσότερα όμως κινητά οι περισσότεροι εκεί θα πηγαίναμε. Κρίμα.
> 
> Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε και η προσφορά που σου έκαναν(δεν χρειάζομαι 300'+ προς κινητά π.χ. που δίνουν οι άλλοι) αλλά σε μένα 2 φορές μόνο ότι έχει στο site τους έδιναν.
> 
> Μετά σε εναλλακτικό είναι τί θα σου κάτσει και καλό είναι μήπως καταφέρεις να μάθεις τί γίνεται γειτονικά σου με τον καθένα(όχι τί θα λένε εννοείται από εταιρείες αλλά από γείτονες).


Βασικά με χαλάει το κόστος μεταφοράς αλλά και τα 2 χρόνια...Ειδικά τα 2 χρόνια τσούζει πολύ ρε γαμώτο.

Απο ταχύτητες στην γειτονιά γενικά δεν είναι καλά τα πράματα.
Η περιοχή εδω ειναι για τα πανηγύρια ο απο πανω έχει OTE αλλα δεν σκαμπάζει πολλά για να ρωτήσω...
Ο απο κάτω ειχε Forthnet με πολλά προβλήματα και τώρα εβαλε ΟΤΕ με συγχρονισμό 5 Mbps περίπου...Όσα κι εγώ στην ON δλδ...

Στην τελική OTE θα πάω μάλλον γιατι καλοβλέπω μετα το καλοκαίρι τον OTE TV...Απο τώρα δεν λέει δεν εχει και τιποτα.

----------


## akisgr

> Έπεσες στην περίπτωση πάντως, να μην έχει πόρτες ο ΟΤΕ και να έχουν οι υπόλοιποι.
> 
> Τώρα από τιμές επειδή θα με ενδιέφερε και η 4άρα του ΟΤΕ (δεν συγχρονίζω πολύ παραπάνω λόγω απόστασης) αλλά πήγαινε 25,90€(και με -20%) το πρόγραμμα που με ενδιέφερε + το κόστος της αναγνώρισης κλήσεων + τα τέλη φορητότητας.
> 
> Τώρα για HOL ο υπάλληλος μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει για να πουλήσει, εμένα έλεγα το κλασσικό παραμύθι για τις οπτικές ίνες και ότι στην περιοχή μου και ότι βλέπει ότι θα συγχρονίζω 13 - 16 Mbps ενώ κανείς δεν πάει στην γειτονιά πάνω από 5 πλέον!
> 
> Από την HOL με κάλεσαν και κυριακάτικα στο κινητό 9 η ώρα το πρωί για προσφορά (2130013801)! Εντάξει άστο HOL. Καλά στο σταθερό πρωταθλήτρια η Wind ή από Wind αλλά σήμερα τίποτα ευτυχώς.
> 
> Εάν μπορείς μάθε από γείτονα τί γίνεται με τους ενναλακτικούς. Μετά στις ταχύτητες που αναφέρεις πέρα από download και torrents, το browsing, streaming, και πολλά άλλα μπορεί να είναι καλύτερα με κάποιον πάροχο που συγχρονίζει στα 10 - 11 παρά με κάποιο που συγχρονίζει στα 12 - 13 εκτός εάν θες να διαμοιράσεις το bandwith σε πολλές συνδέσεις ταυτόχρονα.



ίσος ακουστή περίεργο... αλλα μέσα από κατάστημα wind αρχικά μου είπανε πως θα exw 12-13mbps  με την hol και μάλιστα ο υπάλληλος από την wind με πρότεινε στην HOL

εδώ πάντως στην γειτονιά μου έχει 5 σπίτια που έχουνε hol.. μίλησα και με το τεχνικό τμήμα και γνωρίζανε ακριβές ταχύτητες για το κάθε σπίτι...!! 

τώρα εγώ οτε ήθελα.. και ας είναι ο ακριβότερος αλλα αν δεν βρούνε πόρτα για 24άρει δεν θέλω να πάω με tpt...  

δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να έχουνε πόρτες για 24αρα σύνδεση? μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο όλο αυτό.. και μάλιστα από τον οτε...

ίσος να είναι η περιοχή πάντως εκεί που αναφέρεις που δεν έχει καλο δίκτυο η χολ..

παλιά λέγανε για την ontelecoms πως είναι ότι χειρότερο υπάρχει...!  εγώ πάλι ήμουνα από τους πιο ευχαριστημένους πελάτες με πολύ σταθερή γραμμή που συχρονιζε πάντα μεταξύ 10-12mbps

νομίζω και με την χολ στα ίδια επίπεδα θα είμαι...!!

4άρα στον οτε δεν πρόκειται να βάλω...

----------


## Z€r0

> Βασικά με χαλάει το κόστος μεταφοράς αλλά και τα 2 χρόνια...Ειδικά τα 2 χρόνια τσούζει πολύ ρε γαμώτο.
> 
> Απο ταχύτητες στην γειτονιά γενικά δεν είναι καλά τα πράματα.
> Η περιοχή εδω ειναι για τα πανηγύρια ο απο πανω έχει OTE αλλα δεν σκαμπάζει πολλά για να ρωτήσω...
> Ο απο κάτω ειχε Forthnet με πολλά προβλήματα και τώρα εβαλε ΟΤΕ με συγχρονισμό 5 Mbps περίπου...Όσα κι εγώ στην ON δλδ...
> 
> Στην τελική OTE θα πάω μάλλον γιατι καλοβλέπω μετα το καλοκαίρι τον OTE TV...Απο τώρα δεν λέει δεν εχει και τιποτα.


Και οι άλλοι τις καλές τιμές με 2 χρόνια τις δίνουν δυστυχώς - Forthnet με 18μήνο, γι' αυτό μετανιώνω ήδη με την Wind αλλά είναι η φθηνότερη και πάνω κάτω στην περιοχή μου όλοι τα ίδια χάλια είναι αλλά ο ΟΤΕ θα βόλευε γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές συχνές βλάβες στο δίκτυο του στην περιοχή μου όπου φυσικά σε αυτόν λύνονται γρήγορα στους άλλους είναι λαχείο.




> ίσος ακουστή περίεργο... αλλα μέσα από κατάστημα wind αρχικά μου είπανε πως θα exw 12-13mbps  με την hol και μάλιστα ο υπάλληλος από την wind με πρότεινε στην HOL
> 
> εδώ πάντως στην γειτονιά μου έχει 5 σπίτια που έχουνε hol.. μίλησα και με το τεχνικό τμήμα και γνωρίζανε ακριβές ταχύτητες για το κάθε σπίτι...!! 
> 
> τώρα εγώ οτε ήθελα.. και ας είναι ο ακριβότερος αλλα αν δεν βρούνε πόρτα για 24άρει δεν θέλω να πάω με tpt...  
> 
> δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να έχουνε πόρτες για 24αρα σύνδεση? μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο όλο αυτό.. και μάλιστα από τον οτε...


Για να μην έχουν πόρτες 24άρας δεν μου έχει τύχει και πολλές φορές σε περίπτωση όμως ενεργοποίησης σε νέα γραμμή ενώ εναλλακτικοί σου λένε ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει ελεύθερες γραμμές και για αυτό σε καθυστερούν εάν κάνεις αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ ως δια μαγείας ο ΟΤΕ σε ενεργοποιεί μετά από 1 - 2 εβδομάδες.

----------


## messinia3

> Καλημερα φιλε messinia3. 
> 
> Μην αγχωνεσαι και δεν κραταω κακια ουτε παρεξηγουμαι τοσο ευκολα. Θα σε παρακαλουσα ομως αν θες να με πεις ψευτη να το κανεις ευθεως και οχι εμμεσως. Ελπιζω και εσυ να μην παρεξηγησεις τον τονο μου και υφος μου. Προσωπικα δεν εχω καποιο σκοπο/λογο για να πω ψεμματα για κατι τοσο ασημαντο. Απο τα λεγομενα σου, και διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος, πρεπει να εισαι εργαζομενος στον ΟΤΕ ειτε να εχεις εργαστει εκει στον παρελθον εξου και οι γνωσεις που κατεχεις επι του θεματος. Μπορει εγω παλι να εχω κανει λαθος. 
> Οσο αφορα την πρωτη παρατηρηση αν ειδες σε προηγουμενα ποστ ειπα οτι το τμημα αυτο που με ειχε καλεσει και παλαιοτερα αλλα και τωρα εινα κατι του ΣΤΥΛ! VIC χωρις να σημαινει οτι εχει την συγκεκριμενη ονομασια και αν οντως υποθηκε κατι τετοιο να με συγχωρεσετε ολοι. Απο εκει και περα δεν γνωριζω συγκεκριμενη ονομασια. Επισης μην ξεχνας οτι σχεδον οι περισσοτεροι πελατες πριν πανε στην ΟΝ ηταν πελατες ΟΤΕ για καποια χρονια, στην δικη μου περιπτωση ημουν ΟΤΕ και το 07 μεταφερθηκα και εγω στην ΟΝ. Επισης στο ονομα μου υπαρχουν 4ς συνδεσεις VPN (Business Plus S) απο τις οποιες οι 2 ειναι παντα μηδενικες γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιούνται και οι αλλοι 2 ειναι το πολυ 10~15 ευρω ΜΑΧ το μηνα αναλογως τις κλησεις μιας και δεν υπαρχει παγιο σε αυτες τις συνδεσεις. Δεν βρηκα λογο να αναφερθω σε κατι τετοιο (συγχωρεστε με παλι) αν και δεν νομιζω οτι 10 15 ευρω ειναι σημαντικα ποσα για τα οποια μαλιστα η κοπελα που με εξυπηρετησε δεν γνωριζε αν γινεται καποια εκπτωση σε εναν απο τους αριθμους λογω VPN και μου ειπε με τον 1ο λογαριασμο να παω σε καποιο γερμανο η cosmote και να ρωτησω εκει. 
> Οσο αφορα την δευτερη σου παρατηρηση δεν γνωριζω κατι επι του θεματος, και να σου πω την αληθεια δεν θυμαμαι τι αριθμος με πηρε για την προσφορα, ομως οταν τους ζητησα να το σκεφτω και αν απαντησω αργοτερα μου ειπαν να καλεσω στο 210 6295102 στο οποιο κατευθειαν το σηκωνει καποιος/α χωρις κανενα αυτοματο μηνυμα και λεει το ονομα του η της οτι η κληση καταγρεφεται και μετα συνεχιζει η συνομιλια. Δυστυχως δεν εχω καποιο συγκενικο προσωπο στον ΟΤΕ μιας και οσοι δουλευουν εκει απο οσο εχω ακουσει (στελεχη παντα) εχουν καλυτερες τιμες σε πακετα αρκει η συνδεση να ειναι στο ονομα τους και οχι σε καποιο αλλο συγκενικο προσωπο (ξανα διορθωσε με αν κανω λαθος) επομενως αν ημουν τετοια περιπτωση, για ποιο λογο να πηγαιναι στην ΟΝ και να εμενα εκει 8 χρονια και να μην εκμεταλλευομουν την περισταση.?? Τελος επειδη η προσφορα εγινε τηλεφωνικα και δεχτηκα τηλεφωνικα με καταγραφη παντα της συνομιλιας το μονο που ελλαβα μεσω εμαιλ ηταν τα χαρτια της αιτησης μεταφορας και οι γενικοι οροι κτλ κλτ οπου δεν αναγραφεται καμια λεπτομερεια του πακετου αλλα μονο τα στοιχεια για την μεταφορα. Το συμβολαιο θα το παραλαβω με το ρουτερ. Ευχαριστως λοιπον να ανεβασω εδω ειτε το συμβολαιο ειτε εναν λογαριασμο αρκει βεβαια να μην προκυψει προβλημα με την διαθεσιμοτητα 24αρας πορτας και αναγκαστω ειτε να αλλαξω προγραμμα ειτε να παω σε αλλον παροχο. Ειμαι στην διαθεση σου να απαντησω σε οποια αλλη ερωτηση η απορια εχεις. 
> 
> Φιλικα παντα! 
> 
> ***Επισης δεν εχω αναφερει οτι μου εκαναν και προσφορα 3πλει τα ιδια με πριν +15.90 το μηνα για φουλ πακ οτε με δωρο το μποχ το πιατο την εγκατασταση και 30 ευρω δωροεπιταγη για εξαργυρωση απο καποιο ΟΤΕshop η γερμανο αν και δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος για τον γερμανο. Η προσφορα ηταν για ΕΝΑ χρονο ομως και 2 το τηλ με ιντερνετ. Δηλαδη στο τελος του 1ου χρονου θα με επερναν τηλ για να συνεχισω με μια καινουργια τιμη η θα το εκανα διακοπη. Δεν με ενδιεφερε ομως το ΟΤΕ τι βι αρα δεχτηκα την προσφορα για 2πλει


Δε σε λέω ψεύτη φίλε αλλιώς δε θα είχα πρόβλημα να το γράψω εξ αρχής. Απλά επιμένω ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα κάτι να κατάλαβες λάθος. Μόνο από το τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας 210 6295102 καταλαβαίνεις ότι γνωρίζω αρκετά πράγματα...κι εγώ απλά είπα ότι δεν υπάρχει τμήμα του ΄΄στυλ΄΄ που ανέφερες...πιθανόν να έπεσες στην περίπτωση να συμπληρωνόταν π.χ. κάποιος αριθμός-στόχος συνδέσεων λοιπόν και να σου έδωσαν ακριβώς αυτά που γράφεις(αλλά κάτι τέτοιο είναι ελάχιστα πιθανό και πίστεψε με δεν έχει να κάνει με λίστες που πρέπει να είσαι μέσα,κτλ)
Μακάρι λοιπόν να βρεθεί 24 αρα γραμμή και να πάρεις όσα συμφώνησες..κι αν γίνεται να μου κάνουν το ίδιο για να υπογράψω με κλειστά μάτια σήμερα κιόλας.
Οπότε υπάλληλος του οτέ δεν είμαι και δεν έχω έκπτωση...
Συγνώμη εάν θεώρησες ότι σε αμφισβήτησα...απλά θεώρησα σκόπιμο να εξηγήσω κάποια πράγματα για να μην ψαχνόμαστε όλοι πως θα μπούμε σε αυτές τις περιβόητες λίστες επιθυμητών πελατών.

----------


## riptor01

> Δε σε λέω ψεύτη φίλε αλλιώς δε θα είχα πρόβλημα να το γράψω εξ αρχής. Απλά επιμένω ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα κάτι να κατάλαβες λάθος. Μόνο από το τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας 210 6295102 καταλαβαίνεις ότι γνωρίζω αρκετά πράγματα...κι εγώ απλά είπα ότι δεν υπάρχει τμήμα του ΄΄στυλ΄΄ που ανέφερες...πιθανόν να έπεσες στην περίπτωση να συμπληρωνόταν π.χ. κάποιος αριθμός-στόχος συνδέσεων λοιπόν και να σου έδωσαν ακριβώς αυτά που γράφεις(αλλά κάτι τέτοιο είναι ελάχιστα πιθανό και πίστεψε με δεν έχει να κάνει με λίστες που πρέπει να είσαι μέσα,κτλ)
> Μακάρι λοιπόν να βρεθεί 24 αρα γραμμή και να πάρεις όσα συμφώνησες..κι αν γίνεται να μου κάνουν το ίδιο για να υπογράψω με κλειστά μάτια σήμερα κιόλας.
> Οπότε υπάλληλος του οτέ δεν είμαι και δεν έχω έκπτωση...
> Συγνώμη εάν θεώρησες ότι σε αμφισβήτησα...απλά θεώρησα σκόπιμο να εξηγήσω κάποια πράγματα για να μην ψαχνόμαστε όλοι πως θα μπούμε σε αυτές τις περιβόητες λίστες επιθυμητών πελατών.


Μιας και φαινεται οτι γνωριζεις αρκετα, η προσφορα 3πλει σου ακουγεται νορμαλ? εννοω για τα 15.90+ το μηνα τα δωρα και την 30 ευρη δωροεπιταγη. Αν απαντησεις ναι τοτε να δεχτω οτι ισως δεν ακουσα καλα το 6 ωρες κινητα (αν και δεν νομιζω) αλλιως αν μου πεις οχι τοτε ειναι οπως τα λεω εγω και αρα μαλλον δεν γνωριζεις τοσο καλα οσο υποστηριζεις. αλλα μιας και λες οτι γνωριζεις αρκετα πραγματα και δεν εισαι και εργαζομενος οτε γιατι δεν μας εξηγεις ολους πως γνωριζεις ολες τις λεπτομερειες που αναφερεις και εισαι και σιγουρος και επιμενεις, οχι τιποτα αλλο, θα αποδειχτει οτι οντως εισαι σωστος και εγω παρακουσα και οντως εγραφα μπαρουφες αναφορικα με τα λεπτα στα κινητα

----------


## sakis.kom

> Καλημέρα από εναν ακόμη συνδρομητή Οn,από Vivodi εποχές.
> Είμαι και γω,όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ σε αναζήτηση.Το θέμα μου είναι οτι έχω μόνο adsl στην on (19ε/μήνα) και το τηλέφωνο είναι στον οτε(40ε/δίμηνο) (μην ρωτάτε γιατί,ξεροκεφαλιά γονέων).
> Υπάρχει,κάποια επιπλέον διαδικασία που πρέπει αν κάνω εκτός απο την αίτηση σε έναν τρίτο πάροχο (πχ hol) για συνδιασμό τηλεφωνίας και internet?Κανονίζει τα διαδικαστικά,μόνος του ο νεός πάροχος και με οτε και με on?


Σπίτι σου έχετε δύο γραμμές ή πες μας πως έχετε τις συνδέσεις.

Για το VDSL, όπως τα λες αλλά αν δεν βάλει ο ΟΤΕ καμπίνα δίπλα σου, δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

Για HOL, ας σου πουν τα παιδιά που ήδη έχουν. Η τιμή είναι αυτή που λες.

----------


## messinia3

Σου έχω απαντήσει σε πμ και για το 3πλευ που λες πιθανόν να έχεις δίκιο.για το 2πλευ όμως είπα ότι τα 24.90 είναι για 30 λεπτά.αυτό μόνο.
Και 31,24 τα τέλη φορητότητας που αποδίδονται στον οτέ ως διαχειριστή δικτύου..οπως έγραψε κι ένας φίλος παραπάνω.

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> από Δευτέρα 8/6/15, η HOL / Voda βγαίνει στο δρόμο σβάρνα με πωλητές, πόρτα πόρτα στους πελάτες της ON... εντός αττικής.. μάλλον αγόρασαν λίστα με το πελατολόγιο και θα "πλακώσουν" για νέα συμβόλαια.. δεν ξέρω τι προσφέρουν, αλλά θα παίξει για 2 εβδομάδες το πρόγραμμα.. αναμείνατε στην.. πόρτα σας! :-)


Μου είχε έρθει ενα ωραιο μωρο κάποτε, και ο βλάκας δεν την έβαλα μέσα να την κεράσω ενα καφε...Ημουν και με το μποξεράκι... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Z€r0

Στον ΜyON ενώ εμφανίζει Τρέχον υπόλοιπο : € τάδε και Ημ. πληρωμής τέλος Ιουνίου κάτω από την online πληρωμή εάν πάω στον λογαριασμό μου και επιλέξω Λήψη λογαριασμού και Αρχείο κλήσεων για τον Μάιο 2015 μου πετάει μήνυμα ότι το τιμολόγιο δεν είναι διαθέσιμο.

Να δω τί θα γίνει με τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό.

----------


## EvaAthens

> Εμένα προσφορά που ζήτησα από Forthnet τις πρώτες μέρες τίποτα, έπειτα λένε είναι ενήμεροι και θα με καλέσουν αυτοί για προσφορά αλλά δεν κάλεσαν.
> 
> Δηλαδή η καλύτερη προσφορά της Forthnet είναι δωρεάν τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης για την ώρα;


I'm afraid so....Όσο και αν πίεσα την κοπέλα, δεν μου έδωσε κάτι άλλο εκτός από αυτό το πακέτο. Οπως και η HOL που δεν κάνει κάτι καλύτερο, με τη διαφορά ότι η Forthnet σου δίνει και τον εξοπλισμό δωρεάν

----------


## jap

@Z€ro: Έχει γραφτεί εδώ μέσα, καμιά βδομάδα πριν σκάσει η είδηση για την ON, πως έχουν πάψει να ενημερώνονται τα συστήματα λογαριασμών και κλήσεων. Δεν είναι μόνο με σένα το θέμα.

----------


## Z€r0

> @Z€ro: Έχει γραφτεί εδώ μέσα, καμιά βδομάδα πριν σκάσει η είδηση για την ON, πως έχουν πάψει να ενημερώνονται τα συστήματα λογαριασμών και κλήσεων. Δεν είναι μόνο με σένα το θέμα.


Συγνώμη δεν το πρόσεξα. Πάντως οι πρόσφατες κλήσεις σε μένα ανανεώνονται κανονικά για την ώρα στο MyON.




> I'm afraid so....Όσο και αν πίεσα την κοπέλα, δεν μου έδωσε κάτι άλλο εκτός από αυτό το πακέτο. Οπως και η HOL που δεν κάνει κάτι καλύτερο, με τη διαφορά ότι η Forthnet σου δίνει και τον εξοπλισμό δωρεάν


Κάτι είναι και αυτό. Εγώ τους είπα στην Forthnet εάν γίνεται να μου κάνουν και κάποια προσφορά με 300' λεπτά προς κινητά ή και λιγότερα και όχι 720' μήπως πετύχω κάποια μείωση αλλά τίποτα ούτε την δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση. Άμα δεν σε θέλει... γι' αυτό πάω Wind.

----------


## EvaAthens

> 18μήνο δεν ήταν η Forthnet και με τα τέλη δωρεάν που σου έδιναν; Λογικά δεν θα κλείσει έτσι ή δεν θα είναι το ίδιο με την ON. Εάν γίνει κάτι με την Forthnet θα είναι λογικά εξαγορά ή συγχώνευση της και απλά δεν ξέρεις σε ποια εταιρεία θα βρεθείς. Οπότε δεν θα πρέπει να ψάχνεις πάροχο πάλι μέσα σε έναν μήνα.
> 
> Forthnet το χειρότερο είναι ο χρόνος αναμονής στην τηλεφωνική τους εξυπηρέτηση εάν τους χρειαστείς.


Ναι για 18μηνο. Υποθέτω ότι και για παραπάνω πάλι το ίδιο για ισχύει σε συνδρομητή On.

Αυτό είναι το άλλο που φοβάμαι σε τυχόν εξαγορά...σε ποιον θα πέσω! λολ Πάντως αν κρίνω ότι από τη στιγμή που επικοινώνησα μαζί τους, μέχρι να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο, πέρασαν 2 μέρες+ότι εσένα ακόμα σου τηλεφωνούν+ό,τι άλλο έχει ειπωθεί για την τηλεφωνική τους εξυπηρέτηση γενικώς...ε, ναι, δε δείχνει promising  :Laughing:

----------


## Z€r0

> Αυτό είναι το άλλο που φοβάμαι σε τυχόν εξαγορά...σε ποιον θα πέσω! λολ Πάντως αν κρίνω ότι από τη στιγμή που επικοινώνησα μαζί τους, μέχρι να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο, πέρασαν 2 μέρες+ότι εσένα ακόμα σου τηλεφωνούν+ό,τι άλλο έχει ειπωθεί για την τηλεφωνική τους εξυπηρέτηση γενικώς...ε, ναι, δε δείχνει promising


Αυτό είναι να πάω Wind και να βρεθώ σε Forthnet ή το ανάποδο στα ξαφνικά. Πού ξέρεις γι' αυτό ας πάω στο φθηνότερο. Forthnet πριν πάω ΟΝ πλήρωνα 40€+ για double-play μόνο και δεν είχα καθυστερήσει ποτέ λογαριασμό και τώρα δεν με θέλουν. Μία φορά μίλησα και πήρα προσφορά, μετά ξαναπήρα μήπως άλλαξε κάτι και λένε θα μου τηλεφωνήσουν αλλά τίποτα, ίσως να είδαν ότι υπήρξε αρχική επικοινωνία γι' αυτό.

Πάντως και από τηλεπωλήσεις όσα σήκωσα κανείς δεν πήρε για Forthnet παλιότερα έπαιρναν συνέχεια για Nova με προσφορές για δωρεάν τα δωρεάν κανάλια, τώρα τίποτα.

----------


## EvaAthens

> Κάτι είναι και αυτό. Εγώ τους είπα στην Forthnet εάν γίνεται να μου κάνουν και κάποια προσφορά με 300' λεπτά προς κινητά ή και λιγότερα και όχι 720' μήπως πετύχω κάποια μείωση αλλά τίποτα ούτε την δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση. Άμα δεν σε θέλει... γι' αυτό πάω Wind.


Ναι, δε το συζητώ. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι όμως για Forthnet, προσπάθησε να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον από εκεί μέσα. Δε μπορεί σε μένα να λένε δωρεάν τα τέλη και σε άλλους όχι! Όταν είχα πρωτομιλήσει με HOL, μου έλεγαν δεν είναι δωρεάν τα τέλη. Σε κατάστημα που πήγα το παιδί μου είχε πει ότι τους είχε έρθει ενημέρωση εκείνο το πρωί για δωρεάν τέλη στους συνδρομητές της On. Τελικά αποφασίστηκε ότι ναι είναι δωρεάν και όποιον και αν μίλαγες από HOL, σου έλεγε το ίδιο. Στη Forthnet παίζει εκτός από τις ταχύτητες στο internet, να πρέπει να συγχρονιστούν και οι υπάλληλοί τους, μέχρι να συμφωνήσουν ότι για εμάς είναι δωρεάν  :Laughing:

----------


## Z€r0

> Ναι, δε το συζητώ. Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι όμως για Forthnet, προσπάθησε να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον από εκεί μέσα. Δε μπορεί σε μένα να λένε δωρεάν τα τέλη και σε άλλους όχι! Όταν είχα πρωτομιλήσει με HOL, μου έλεγαν δεν είναι δωρεάν τα τέλη. Σε κατάστημα που πήγα το παιδί μου είχε πει ότι τους είχε έρθει ενημέρωση εκείνο το πρωί για δωρεάν τέλη στους συνδρομητές της On. Τελικά αποφασίστηκε ότι ναι είναι δωρεάν και όποιον και αν μίλαγες από HOL, σου έλεγε το ίδιο. Στη Forthnet παίζει εκτός από τις ταχύτητες στο internet, να πρέπει να συγχρονιστούν και οι υπάλληλοί τους, μέχρι να συμφωνήσουν ότι για εμάς είναι δωρεάν


Στην Wind να δεις συγχρονισμό που θέλουν χθες δύο μαγαζιά της με διαφορετικές χρεώσεις και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να μοιράζουν πακέτα της οι εξωτερικοί-call centers φθηνότερα ενώ θα μπορούσε να τα δίνει στα καταστήματα και πιο πολύ στο site το ίδιο φθηνά και να κερδίζει η ίδια περισσότερα... τρελοκομείο.

----------


## EvaAthens

> Αυτό είναι να πάω Wind και να βρεθώ σε Forthnet ή το ανάποδο στα ξαφνικά. Πού ξέρεις γι' αυτό ας πάω στο φθηνότερο. Forthnet πριν πάω ΟΝ πλήρωνα 40€+ για double-play μόνο και δεν είχα καθυστερήσει ποτέ λογαριασμό και τώρα δεν με θέλουν. Μία φορά μίλησα και πήρα προσφορά, μετά ξαναπήρα μήπως άλλαξε κάτι και λένε θα μου τηλεφωνήσουν αλλά τίποτα, ίσως να είδαν ότι υπήρξε αρχική επικοινωνία γι' αυτό.
> 
> Πάντως και από τηλεπωλήσεις όσα σήκωσα κανείς δεν πήρε για Forthnet παλιότερα έπαιρναν συνέχεια για Nova με προσφορές για δωρεάν τα δωρεάν κανάλια, τώρα τίποτα.


Εμένα πάλι με τρομάζει η Wind! Δε θέλω με τίποτα. Εμπειρία από άλλον πάροχο δεν έχω. Vivodi και μετά κατευθείαν On Telecoms. Και πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένη. 

Εμένα όσες φορές έχει χτυπήσει είναι Wind. Μόνο wind όμως. All day, everyday λέμε. Τη Παρασκευή πρέπει να είχα τουλάχιστον 6-7 κλησεις. Μόνο την Παρασκευή! Καταλαβαίνεις τι γίνεται τις υπόλοιπες μέρες....Ή κάποιον θα δείρω, ή κάποιον θα πνίξω στο τέλος. Αναίμακτα πάντως δεν πρόκειται να τελειώσει αυτή η ιστορία  :Evil:

----------


## Z€r0

> Εμένα πάλι με τρομάζει η Wind! Δε θέλω με τίποτα. Εμπειρία από άλλον πάροχο δεν έχω. Vivodi και μετά κατευθείαν On Telecoms. Και πάρα πολύ ευχαριστημένη. 
> 
> Εμένα όσες φορές έχει χτυπήσει είναι Wind. Μόνο wind όμως. All day, everyday λέμε. Τη Παρασκευή πρέπει να είχα τουλάχιστον 6-7 κλησεις. Μόνο την Παρασκευή! Καταλαβαίνεις τι γίνεται τις υπόλοιπες μέρες....Ή κάποιον θα δείρω, ή κάποιον θα πνίξω στο τέλος. Αναίμακτα πάντως δεν πρόκειται να τελειώσει αυτή η ιστορία


Και εγώ δεν ήθελα να ακούω κλήσεις από call centers αλλά τώρα που ήμουν στο ψάξιμο αναγκάστηκα να ασχοληθώ λόγω καλύτερης προσφοράς. Wind εάν είχε πριν συμφωνήσω 20,99€ στο κατάστημα δεν θα ασχολιόμουν καν με τα 20€ του call center.

Άντε να τελειώνει αυτή η ιστορία να σταματήσουν και οι 10 κλήσεις την ημέρα! Ελπίζω να μην καλούν και μετά τις 30.06.2015 σχετικά με την ON.




> Πονταρουν οτι πολλοι δεν εχουν καταλαβει τι γινεται και οτι δεν θα αλλαξουν παροχο και αυτοματα ο αριθμος θα μεταφερθει στον ΟΤΕ με χρονοχρεωση που αυτο μπορει να ειναι πολυ τσουχτερο για τον πελατη και κερδοφορο για τον ΟΤΕ!


Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο; Και θα πληρώνω ΟΤΕ χωρίς να έχω υπογράφει κάτι μαζί του; Δεν νομίζω.

----------


## EvaAthens

> Και εγώ δεν ήθελα να ακούω κλήσεις από call centers αλλά τώρα που ήμουν στο ψάξιμο αναγκάστηκα να ασχοληθώ λόγω καλύτερης προσφοράς. Wind εάν είχε πριν συμφωνήσω 20,99€ στο κατάστημα δεν θα ασχολιόμουν καν με τα 20€ του call center.
> 
> Άντε να τελειώνει αυτή η ιστορία να σταματήσουν και οι 10 κλήσεις την ημέρα! Ελπίζω να μην καλούν και μετά τις 30.06.2015 σχετικά με την ON.


Κανείς δεν θέλει να ασχολείται με call centres, είμαι σίγουρη. Καλώς ή κακώς είναι αναγκαίο κακό. 
Και εγώ σε αυτό ελπίζω. Ότι μετά τις 30/6, θα σταματήσουν. Πολύ φοβάμαι όμως, ότι τώρα που έχουν τα τηλέφωνα, μάλλον δεν θα τους ξεφορτωθούμε ποτέ. Και αυτό με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα. Ίσως όχι με τη συχνότητα που γίνεται τώρα, αλλά σίγουρα θα φροντίζουν να μας υπενθυμίζουν την τηλεφωνική τους παρουσία. Ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα με τηλέφωνα σπίτι, κανείς δεν με ενοχλούσε, είχα την ησυχία μου και μάλλον από εδώ και πέρα θα πρέπει να την αποχαιρετήσω...  :Sad:

----------


## sakis.kom

> από Δευτέρα 8/6/15, η HOL / Voda βγαίνει στο δρόμο σβάρνα με πωλητές, πόρτα πόρτα στους πελάτες της ON... εντός αττικής.. μάλλον αγόρασαν λίστα με το πελατολόγιο και θα "πλακώσουν" για νέα συμβόλαια.. δεν ξέρω τι προσφέρουν, αλλά θα παίξει για 2 εβδομάδες το πρόγραμμα.. αναμείνατε στην.. πόρτα σας! :-)


_Οι μεταπωλητές και οι συνεργάτες των παρόχων που έρχονται σε προσωπική επαφή με τους δυνητικούς πελάτες οφείλουν να επιδεικνύουν ταυτότητα,
ή κάρτα, ή άλλο διακριτικό σήμα με τα στοιχεία τους, φωτογραφία τους και την επωνυμία του παρόχου με τον οποίο συνεργάζονται ._

----------


## riptor01

Η ενημερωση που ειχα απο ον ειναι πως ο αριθμος σε περιπτωση που δεν γινει τιποτα απο μερος μας μεταφερετε αυτοματα στον οτε με χρονοχρεωση για περιπου 6 μηνες αν θυμαμαι καλα. μου το επιβεβαιωσε και η ΗΟΛ οταν μου ειπαν οτι θα χαθει ο αριθμος σας και τους ειπα οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει και μου λεει μετα ναι αλλα θα ειστε με χρονοχρεωση οτε.

----------


## Z€r0

> Κανείς δεν θέλει να ασχολείται με call centres, είμαι σίγουρη. Καλώς ή κακώς είναι αναγκαίο κακό. 
> Και εγώ σε αυτό ελπίζω. Ότι μετά τις 30/6, θα σταματήσουν. Πολύ φοβάμαι όμως, ότι τώρα που έχουν τα τηλέφωνα, μάλλον δεν θα τους ξεφορτωθούμε ποτέ. Και αυτό με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα. Ίσως όχι με τη συχνότητα που γίνεται τώρα, αλλά σίγουρα θα φροντίζουν να μας υπενθυμίζουν την τηλεφωνική τους παρουσία. Ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα με τηλέφωνα σπίτι, κανείς δεν με ενοχλούσε, είχα την ησυχία μου και μάλλον από εδώ και πέρα θα πρέπει να την αποχαιρετήσω...


Πάντα είχα τηλέφωνα, ιδίως από Forthnet - Νοva παλιότερα. Δεν γνωρίζω κάποιον που να μην είχε. Αυτό μου με δυσαρεστεί περισσότερο είναι ότι τώρα έχουν και το κινητό μου από τους καταλόγους της ON.




> Η ενημερωση που ειχα απο ον ειναι πως ο αριθμος σε περιπτωση που δεν γινει τιποτα απο μερος μας μεταφερετε αυτοματα στον οτε με χρονοχρεωση για περιπου 6 μηνες αν θυμαμαι καλα. μου το επιβεβαιωσε και η ΗΟΛ οταν μου ειπαν οτι θα χαθει ο αριθμος σας και τους ειπα οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει και μου λεει μετα ναι αλλα θα ειστε με χρονοχρεωση οτε.


Από HOL δεν πιστεύω τίποτα. Στο επιβεβαίωσαν όντως από την ΟΝ κάτι τέτοιο; Και για 6 μήνες κιόλας;

----------


## chrisd

Δεχτηκα σημερα τηλ. στο κινητο μου απο την Ηοl.
Εχει μια θεια μου ΟΝ και επειδη εγω της ειχα κανει την αιτηση τοτε σαν κινητο ειχα βαλει το δικο μου.
Τους εξηγω οτι θα παρουν στο σταθερο που εχουν να μιλησουν με εκεινη και τους εξηγησα οτι επειδη η θεια μου δεν εχει κινητο ειχα βαλει τοτε το δικο μου.
Ε ηταν τοσο γκαου που μου λεει οτι θα ξαναδεχτω κλησεις απο την ΗOL και για να διαγραφει το νουμερο μου θα πρεπει η κυρια ταδε να μας κανει επαληθευση με ΑΦΜ μεσω τηλεφωνου.
Και του λεω συγνωμη ρε φιλε να σε ρωτησω κατι?
Απο ποτε η Ηοl εχει προσωπικα δεδομενα χρηστων απο αλλη εταιρια?
Και μου απανταει το θεϊκο για αυτο θα μιλησετε με την ΟΝ 
Αν τον ειχα μπροστα μου θα τον χαστουκιζα.
Απο εκεινη την ωρα και μετα εχω ξαναδεχτει απο αυτους αλλλες 5-6 κλησεις στις οποιες δεν απαντησα.
Μα ειναι τοσο μ@λ@κες ? 

Επειδη τα πηρα ασχημα μαζι τους μονο στην Hol δεν θα παει η γραμμη.

----------


## restos

δε ξερω που να παω ρε πστ μου,μ αυτα που διαβαζω,ψαχνουμε τον λιγοτερο απατεωνα απο τους απατεωνες μ φαινεται

----------


## athenaum

αυτο ακριβως ειχε γινει τις προηγουμενες φορες που διεκοψαν παροχους altec teledome lanet netone γυρισαν οτε λιγα λεπτα μετα το κατεβασμα του διακοπτη

----------


## yyy

> Η ενημερωση που ειχα απο ον ειναι πως ο αριθμος σε περιπτωση που δεν γινει τιποτα απο μερος μας μεταφερετε αυτοματα στον οτε με χρονοχρεωση για περιπου 6 μηνες αν θυμαμαι καλα. μου το επιβεβαιωσε και η ΗΟΛ οταν μου ειπαν οτι θα χαθει ο αριθμος σας και τους ειπα οτι κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει και μου λεει μετα ναι αλλα θα ειστε με χρονοχρεωση οτε.


Συγνώμη, για να καταλάβω: έστω ότι μέχρι 30/6 δεν κάνω τίποτα. Μετά ο αριθμός μου μεταφέρεται στον ΟΤΕ; Και λειτουργεί; Με καλούν; Καλώ με χρονοχρέωση; Και λογαριασμός για εκείνο το διάστημα; Από ΟΤΕ, με πάγιο τηλεφωνικής γραμμής; Χωρίς να έχω κάνει καμιά σύμβαση με τον ΟΤΕ; Περίεργο δεν είναι;

----------


## Z€r0

> Δεχτηκα σημερα τηλ. στο κινητο μου απο την Ηοl.
> Εχει μια θεια μου ΟΝ και επειδη εγω της ειχα κανει την αιτηση τοτε σαν κινητο ειχα βαλει το δικο μου.
> Τους εξηγω οτι θα παρουν στο σταθερο που εχουν να μιλησουν με εκεινη και τους εξηγησα οτι επειδη η θεια μου δεν εχει κινητο ειχα βαλει τοτε το δικο μου.
> Ε ηταν τοσο γκαου που μου λεει οτι θα ξαναδεχτω κλησεις απο την ΗOL και για να διαγραφει το νουμερο μου θα πρεπει η κυρια ταδε να μας κανει επαληθευση με ΑΦΜ μεσω τηλεφωνου.
> Και του λεω συγνωμη ρε φιλε να σε ρωτησω κατι?
> Απο ποτε η Ηοl εχει προσωπικα δεδομενα χρηστων απο αλλη εταιρια?
> Και μου απανταει το θεϊκο για αυτο θα μιλησετε με την ΟΝ 
> Αν τον ειχα μπροστα μου θα τον χαστουκιζα.
> Απο εκεινη την ωρα και μετα εχω ξαναδεχτει απο αυτους αλλλες 5-6 κλησεις στις οποιες δεν απαντησα.
> ...


Εμένα μου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να το σβήσει και ότι τα στοιχεία τους τα έδωσε η ΟΝ. Δεν παλεύονται. Ήξέραν και διεύθυνση για να μου πουν ότι θα συγχρονίζω καλύτερα, παλιότερα και να είχαν τα στοιχεία σε ρώταγαν για ξεκάρφωμα σε ποια εταιρεία είστε, κτλ.

Ωραία δηλαδή τώρα έχουν και ΑΦΜ και από όλα στα σίγουρα και στεναχωριόμουν που έδωσα τα στοιχεία μου τηλεφωνικά για την αίτηση στην Wind, τα πήρε η ΗΟL(τουλάχιστον) έτσι και αλλιώς. 
Σε λίγο θα μας στέλνουν και προσφορές με αιτήσεις συμπληρωμένες σαν προσφορά με ταχυδρομείο.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Δεχτηκα σημερα τηλ. στο κινητο μου απο την Ηοl.
> Εχει μια θεια μου ΟΝ και επειδη εγω της ειχα κανει την αιτηση τοτε σαν κινητο ειχα βαλει το δικο μου.
> Τους εξηγω οτι θα παρουν στο σταθερο που εχουν να μιλησουν με εκεινη και τους εξηγησα οτι επειδη η θεια μου δεν εχει κινητο ειχα βαλει τοτε το δικο μου.
> Ε ηταν τοσο γκαου που μου λεει οτι θα ξαναδεχτω κλησεις απο την ΗOL και για να διαγραφει το νουμερο μου θα πρεπει η κυρια ταδε να μας κανει επαληθευση με ΑΦΜ μεσω τηλεφωνου.
> Και του λεω συγνωμη ρε φιλε να σε ρωτησω κατι?
> Απο ποτε η Ηοl εχει προσωπικα δεδομενα χρηστων απο αλλη εταιρια?
> Και μου απανταει το θεϊκο για αυτο θα μιλησετε με την ΟΝ 
> Αν τον ειχα μπροστα μου θα τον χαστουκιζα.
> Απο εκεινη την ωρα και μετα εχω ξαναδεχτει απο αυτους αλλλες 5-6 κλησεις στις οποιες δεν απαντησα.
> ...





Off Topic


		Προσωπικά θεωρώ τη HOL ως τον καλύτερο εναλλακτικό πάροχο... Απλά έπεσες στην περίπτωση βλακέντιου??!!  :Razz:

----------


## EvaAthens

> Πάντα είχα τηλέφωνα, ιδίως από Forthnet - Νοva παλιότερα. Δεν γνωρίζω κάποιον που να μην είχε. Αυτό μου με δυσαρεστεί περισσότερο είναι ότι τώρα έχουν και το κινητό μου από τους καταλόγους της ON.


Και όμως εγώ ποτέ και από κανέναν! Ίσως επειδή ήμουν πάντα στον ίδιο πάροχο και ποτέ δεν έψαξα να φύγω να πάω σε άλλον; Μπορεί. 

Τι έχουνε λέει;; WTF?!? Δε μπορεί να μιλάς σοβαρά! Μέχρι στιγμής δεν είχα καμία κλήση σε κινητό. Έρε γλέντια...αυτό μου έλειπε τώρα να με παίρνουν και στο κινητό!

----------


## Z€r0

> αυτο ακριβως ειχε γινει τις προηγουμενες φορες που διεκοψαν παροχους altec teledome lanet netone γυρισαν οτε λιγα λεπτα μετα το κατεβασμα του διακοπτη


Από που προβλέπεται κάτι τέτοιο;




> Και όμως εγώ ποτέ και από κανέναν! Ίσως επειδή ήμουν πάντα στον ίδιο πάροχο και ποτέ δεν έψαξα να φύγω να πάω σε άλλον; Μπορεί. 
> 
> Τι έχουνε λέει;; WTF?!? Δε μπορεί να μιλάς σοβαρά! Μέχρι στιγμής δεν είχα καμία κλήση σε κινητό. Έρε γλέντια...αυτό μου έλειπε τώρα να με παίρνουν και στο κινητό!


Εάν το είχες δώσει στην ΟΝ σαν τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας ότι είχες δώσει πάντως σαν κινητό το έχουν και μάλλον και ότι είχες δώσει στην αίτηση και βλέπεις στο λογαριασμό, ΑΦΜ, ΑΔΤ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να στο πω σίγουρα αυτό, άστα να πάνε. Κινητό πάντως το έχουν.

----------


## EvaAthens

> Εάν το είχες δώσει στην ΟΝ σαν τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας ότι είχες δώσει πάντως σαν κινητό το έχουν και μάλλον και ότι είχες δώσει στην αίτηση και βλέπεις στο λογαριασμό, ΑΦΜ, ΑΔΤ, αλλά δεν μπορώ να στο πω σίγουρα αυτό, άστα να πάνε. Κινητό πάντως το έχουν.


Κατάλαβα...μου αρέσει που τα λέμε και 'προσωπικά δεδομένα'. Τεσπά, αυτό είναι μια άλλη, πολύ μεγάλη κουβέντα. 

Όσο για το κινητό, ευκαιρία να αλλάξω αριθμό  :Laughing:  
Πάω να ξεκουραστώ, καλή συνέχεια σε όλους

----------


## anti exploit 7

Κανονικά πρέπει να καταγγείλουμε την on telecoms που έχει δώσει τα προσωπικά δεδομένα μας.

----------


## yyy

> Κανονικά πρέπει να καταγγείλουμε την on telecoms που έχει δώσει τα προσωπικά δεδομένα μας.


Μπορεί να μην έγινε επίσημα από την εταιρεία, αλλά και έτσι να είναι, ποιος μπορεί να το αποδείξει κιόλας;

----------


## riptor01

Το τελευταιο τηλ. που ειχα χτες απο το 2130013801 στο κινητο μου το οποιο ΜΟΝΟ η ον και η κοσμοτε το εχει!!! μου ειπε πως η ον εκαν την ΗΟΛ "αποκλειστικο αντιπροσωπο" για τους πελατες της. οταν ρωτησα πως γινεται αυτο, οτι αν ισχυε κατι τετοιο θα ειχαμε ενημερωση και δεν μας προτεινε η ον να παμε ΗΟΛ, μου ειπε πως εχουν ολο το πελατολογιο της ον και πως κανουν αποκλειστικη προσφορα την οποια δεν δεχτηκα να ακουσω καν. Προφανως η ον πουλησε η χαρισε την λιστα στην ΗΟΛ

----------


## anti exploit 7

Δεν έχει δικαίωμα να το κάνει αυτό η on telecoms ,θέλει καταγγελία αύριο το πρωί..

----------


## riptor01

Φιλοι, επειδη εδω το θεμα εχει ξεφυγει εντελως και οπως ειπε και ο φιλος messinia3 ο σκοπος ειναι να υπαρχει σωστη πληροφορηση και οχι παραπληροφορηση, συνιστω μια ψυχραιμια και να μην περνετε τις μετρητοις ΟΛΑ οσα λεγονται εδω γιατι υπαρχει κινδυνος παραπληροφορησης. μετα απο επικοινωνια που ειχα με τον φιλο messinia3 μου εξηγησε γιατι του ακουγεται "κουλη" η προσφορα που υποστηριξα οτι δεχτηκα για αυτο και αυριο θα ενημερωθω ξανα για να δω αν εχω κανει εγω λαθος και θα ζητησω συγνωμη (αναφορικα παντα με τον χρονο στα κινητα) για την παραπληροφορηση εκ μερους μου η απλα να το επιβεβαιωσω οτι εχω δικιο. Οσο αφορα τωρα αυτο με τις λιστες και την αυτοματη μεταφορα στον ΟΤΕ, εγω αυτες τις πληροφοριες ειχα, μπορει ομως να ειπωθηκαν διαφορετικα και να μην καταλαβα εγω σωστα. Ομως οπως φανηκε απο εναν παραπανω χρηστη στις προηγουμενες περιπτωσεις οι αριθμοι μεταφερθηκαν αυτοματα, τωρα αν θα ειναι με χρονοχρεωση η αν θα ζητησουν να κανετε πακετο η δεν ξερω τι αλλο παρτε ο καθενας τηλ ξεχωριστα στην ΟΝ η ΕΕΤ η ΟΤΕ και ρωτηστε επισης την ΟΝ γιατι περνει η ΗΟΛ στα κινητα μας ενω δεν τα ειχαν και υποστηριζει οτι τα εδωσε η ΟΝ για να ξεκαθαρισει και αυτο το ζητημα!

----------


## marimo

Ό, τι και να πει κανείς είναι λίγο..

Πέρα από το ότι είναι όλοι απατεώνες, τώρα το λογικό είναι να περιμένουμε να δούμε αν θα παίξει τίποτα καλύτερο;

Είχα βάλει όριο τη Δευτέρα, η οποία έφτασε.

Είμαι μεταξύ πΟΤΕ και HOL μιας και έχω την ψευδαίσθηση ότι είναι ίσως οι πιο αξιόπιστοι.

Σε πρακτικό επίπεδο τί διαφορές παίζουν μεταξύ των δύο (πέρα από το ότι ο κοινωνικής ωφέλειας είναι σαφώς ακριβότερος);

----------


## riptor01

> Σε πρακτικό επίπεδο τί διαφορές παίζουν μεταξύ των δύο (πέρα από το ότι ο κοινωνικής ωφέλειας είναι σαφώς ακριβότερος);


Σε πρακτικο επιπεδο, ο ΟΤΕ υποστιριζει οτι δεν επιτρεπει σε ΟΛΑ τα αστικα του κεντρα να βαζουν DSLAM αλλοι παροχοι, στην περιπτωση μου που μενω Μαρουσι, υπαρχουν 2 αστικα κεντρα (μεγαρο οτε και διπλα στο ΙΚΑ αμαρουσιου) απο οσω γνωριζω στα οποια συμφωνα με την εξυπηρετηση εχει μονο ο οτε. Για αυτο και με την ΟΝ ημουν στου ψυχικου και επιανα 8.5 η ΗΟΛ μου δειχνει το σαιτ της οτι θα ειμαι στου χαλανδριου με αγνωστη παντα ταχυτητα και η φορθνετ πρεπει να εχει και αυτη ψυχικο γιατι οι γειτονες μου πιανουν 8 και αυτοι. Αρα εγω ενω ειχα διπλα μου 8 χρονια τωρα αστικο κεντρο του μεγαρου οτε που θα επιανα πανω απο 10 σιγουρα ημουν στου ψυχικου. Με λιγα λογια κανει κουμαντο και στις ταχυτητες των αλλων παροχων με αυτο τον τροπο. Με αλλες περιοχες δεν γνωριζω τι γινεται.

Βασικα εχει να κανει με την χρηση που εχει αναγκη ο καθενας. Φανταζομαι πως αν καποιος θελει πολυ απλη χρηση τηλ και ιντερνετ μονο για εμαιλς φεισμποοκ και τραγουδια τοτε οποιος παροχος ειναι φτηνοτερος ειναι καλη επιλογη. Αν ομως καποιος θελει βαρια χρηση με καλο λατενσι (πινγκς) και τις υψηλοτερες δυνατον ταχυτητες τοτε ο ΟΤΕ ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη εκτος και αν γνωριζει με σιγουρια ο χρηστης ποια αστικα κεντρα εχει διπλα του σε τι αποστασεις και ποιοι παραχοι εχουν DSLAM σε αυτα. Εγω θελω βαρια χρηση και αρα θα επιλεξω οτε αρκει να εχει 24αρα πορτα

----------


## akisgr

> Βασικα εχει να κανει με την χρηση που εχει αναγκη ο καθενας. Φανταζομαι πως αν καποιος θελει πολυ απλη χρηση τηλ και ιντερνετ μονο για εμαιλς φεισμποοκ και τραγουδια τοτε οποιος παροχος ειναι φτηνοτερος ειναι καλη επιλογη. Αν ομως καποιος θελει βαρια χρηση με καλο λατενσι (πινγκς) και τις υψηλοτερες δυνατον ταχυτητες τοτε ο ΟΤΕ ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη εκτος και αν γνωριζει με σιγουρια ο χρηστης ποια αστικα κεντρα εχει διπλα του σε τι αποστασεις και ποιοι παραχοι εχουν DSLAM σε αυτα. Εγω θελω βαρια χρηση και αρα θα επιλεξω οτε αρκει να εχει 24αρα πορτα


και εγώ για βαριά χρήση χρειάζομαι το internet... και περιμένω από τον οτε να με πάρει τηλέφωνο και να μου πει πως έχει 24αρα πόρτα...

αλλιώς πάω στην hol.. και σε περίπτωση που βρεθεί πόρτα από το οτε θα πληρώσω για να φύγω από την hol... :P

μακάρι λοιπόν να είμαστε τυχεροί και να βρεθεί...!!!

----------


## riptor01

> και σε περίπτωση που βρεθεί πόρτα από το οτε θα πληρώσω για να φύγω από την hol... :P
> 
> μακάρι λοιπόν να είμαστε τυχεροί και να βρεθεί...!!!


θα πληρωσεις δηλαδη 70ευρω για να φυγεις απο συμβολαιο? αν σου περισσευουν καλως αλλα το θεωρω λιγο χαζη κινηση αυτη. Ρωτα τον ΟΤΕ ποιο ειναι το κοντινοτερο αστικο κεντρο που υπαρχει στο σπιτι σου να σου πουνε και μετα ρωτα τους αλλους παροχους που εινια το αστικο τους κεντρο που θα σε εξυπηρετει χωρις ομως να τους πεις οτι ξερεις πως ο οτε εχει εκει που θα σου πουν για να δεις αν θα ειναι και αυτοι στο ιδιο με τον οτε διπλα σου η αν θα ειναι πιο μακρυα. αν τους πεις που εχει ο οτε σιγουρα θα σου πουν ψεμματα για να κανεις συμβολαιο.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Βασικα εχει να κανει με την χρηση που εχει αναγκη ο καθενας. Φανταζομαι πως αν καποιος θελει πολυ απλη χρηση τηλ και ιντερνετ μονο για εμαιλς φεισμποοκ και τραγουδια τοτε οποιος παροχος ειναι φτηνοτερος ειναι καλη επιλογη. Αν ομως καποιος θελει βαρια χρηση με καλο λατενσι (πινγκς) και τις υψηλοτερες δυνατον ταχυτητες τοτε ο ΟΤΕ ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη εκτος και αν γνωριζει με σιγουρια ο χρηστης ποια αστικα κεντρα εχει διπλα του σε τι αποστασεις και ποιοι παραχοι εχουν DSLAM σε αυτα. Εγω θελω βαρια χρηση και αρα θα επιλεξω οτε αρκει να εχει 24αρα πορτα


Για βαριά χρήση δε θεωρώ μόνο τον ΟΤΕ ιδανικό, αλλά και τις Forthnet, HOL... Με τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις (SNR 6, Fastpath κλπ) όλα γίνονται... Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ξαναγυρίζω ποτέ στον ΟΤΕ, να δίνω τα διπλάσια λεφτά για να νιώθω "αξιόπιστος"... Με HOL σε 3 γραμμές πιάνουμε download 18 Mbps, 16 και 12, που σύμφωνα με την απόστασή τους από το Αστικό Κέντρο, οι ταχύτητες είναι φυσιολογικές και τα pings στα online παιχνίδια είναι πολύ καλά...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## akisgr

> θα πληρωσεις δηλαδη 70ευρω για να φυγεις απο συμβολαιο? αν σου περισσευουν καλως αλλα το θεωρω λιγο χαζη κινηση αυτη. Ρωτα τον ΟΤΕ ποιο ειναι το κοντινοτερο αστικο κεντρο που υπαρχει στο σπιτι σου να σου πουνε και μετα ρωτα τους αλλους παροχους που εινια το αστικο τους κεντρο που θα σε εξυπηρετει χωρις ομως να τους πεις οτι ξερεις πως ο οτε εχει εκει που θα σου πουν για να δεις αν θα ειναι και αυτοι στο ιδιο με τον οτε διπλα σου η αν θα ειναι πιο μακρυα. αν τους πεις που εχει ο οτε σιγουρα θα σου πουν ψεμματα για να κανεις συμβολαιο.


σχετικά για την χολ το αστικό κέντρο είναι 100μετρα από το σπίτι μου.. απλά δεν δίνει vdsl το συγκεκριμένο..! συγκεκριμένα είναι σίγουρη πως θα πιάνω τουλάχιστον 12-13mbps σταθερά..  επειδή έχουνε και αλλα σπίτια εδώ γύρο χολ

τώρα σχετικά με τον οτε από αύριο θα επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους ξανά... γιατί δεν γνωρίζανε ούτε που είναι η περιοχή μου και τι απόσταση έχει το αστικό τους κέντρο...

απορώ δηλαδή τι παίζεται με αυτούς εκεί...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> θα πληρωσεις δηλαδη 70ευρω για να φυγεις απο συμβολαιο? αν σου περισσευουν καλως αλλα το θεωρω λιγο χαζη κινηση αυτη. Ρωτα τον ΟΤΕ ποιο ειναι το κοντινοτερο αστικο κεντρο που υπαρχει στο σπιτι σου να σου πουνε και μετα ρωτα τους αλλους παροχους που εινια το αστικο τους κεντρο που θα σε εξυπηρετει χωρις ομως να τους πεις οτι ξερεις πως ο οτε εχει εκει που θα σου πουν για να δεις αν θα ειναι και αυτοι στο ιδιο με τον οτε διπλα σου η αν θα ειναι πιο μακρυα. αν τους πεις που εχει ο οτε σιγουρα θα σου πουν ψεμματα για να κανεις συμβολαιο.


δεν προκειται να του πουν που εχουν κεντρο αλλα θα του πουν ψεμματα οτι τον καλυπτουν για να τον δεσμευσουν με συμβολαιο (παλια τακτικη)

αν ο ΟΤΕ στην περιοχη σου και στα δικα του κεντρα δεν εχει διαθεσιμες πορτες τοτε να με συγχωρεις που στο λεω ουτε οι εναλλακτικοι θα εχουν διαθεσιμες πορτες (εκτος αν τα κεντρα που εξυπηρετουν την περιοχη σου ειναι απλα μακρια)

για αυτο σκεψου το καλα

οπως και σκεφτειτε τι ειπα προηγουμενως (γιατι δεν το προσεχετε και μετα θα χτυπατε το κεφαλι σας , θα βριζετε και θα ειναι αργα γιατι εσεις θα εχετε την ευθυνη)

κοιταξτε αναλογα με την περιοχη σας
κοιταξτε αναλογα με την κατοικια σας
κοιταξτε αναλογα με την γραμμη που εχετε (καλωδιωση)
και το κυριοτερο καντε ερευνα αγορας να μαθετε εντυπωσεις απο γειτονες σας.

----------


## riptor01

> Για βαριά χρήση δε θεωρώ μόνο τον ΟΤΕ ιδανικό, αλλά και τις Forthnet, HOL... Με τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις (SNR 6, Fastpath κλπ) όλα γίνονται... Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ξαναγυρίζω ποτέ στον ΟΤΕ, να δίνω τα διπλάσια λεφτά για να νιώθω "αξιόπιστος"... Με HOL σε 3 γραμμές πιάνουμε download 18 Mbps, 16 και 12, που σύμφωνα με την απόστασή τους από το Αστικό Κέντρο, οι ταχύτητες είναι φυσιολογικές και τα pings στα online παιχνίδια είναι πολύ καλά...


Φιλε σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, εσυ τι μου προτεινεις να κοιταξω σε περιπτωση που δεν παω ΟΤΕ, μενω μαρουσι κοντα στις σχολες δουκα και κολυμβητηριο. Με τιποτα δεν παω cyta, wind, αρα θα ειμαι αναμεσα σε HOL και Forthnet. Γνωριζω οπως ειπα πριν οτι με forthnet θα εχω παλι κοντα στα 8. Δεν γνωριζω αλλο ατομο στην γειτονια που να εχει HOL για να δω ταχυτητες.

- - - Updated - - -

Επισης μπορει καποιος να μου πει τι ειναι οι καμπινες πασσιβ και ακτιβ που βλεπω στον χαρτη διαθεσιμοτητας και ποια η διαφορα με το τηλ. κεντρο ?

- - - Updated - - -




> αν ο ΟΤΕ στην περιοχη σου και στα δικα του κεντρα δεν εχει διαθεσιμες πορτες τοτε να με συγχωρεις που στο λεω ουτε οι εναλλακτικοι θα εχουν διαθεσιμες πορτες (εκτος αν τα κεντρα που εξυπηρετουν την περιοχη σου ειναι απλα μακρια)


Με τρομαζεις φιλε μου και δεν μου αρεσει που το ακουω αυτο γιατι ηλπιζα σε κατι καλυτερο τωρα μετα την ΟΝ απο θεμα ταχυτητας παντα!

----------


## Z€r0

Τα κέντρα όλων των παρόχων έχουν λίγο πολύ την ίδια απόσταση σε όλες τις περιοχές - δήμους. Γι' αυτό και οι διαφορές μεταξύ των παρόχων συνήθως είναι μέχρι +/- 1 Mbps στο συγχρονισμό.

Είμαι στα όρια του δήμου και ενώ το κέντρο - DSLAM του δήμου που συνορεύω είναι πολύ πιο κοντά και μάλιστα και λιγότερο "συνωστισμένο" ούτε ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ με συνδέει σε αυτό που το πιθανότερο να είχα τουλάχιστον διπλάσιο συγχρονισμό.
Τώρα σε περιοχές ή δήμους που μπορεί να έχουν παραπάνω από 1 κέντρα δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται.




> Όσο για το κινητό, ευκαιρία να αλλάξω αριθμό


Οι περισσότεροι όμως δεν θέλουμε και δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε νούμερο για πολλούς λόγους.




> Για βαριά χρήση δε θεωρώ μόνο τον ΟΤΕ ιδανικό, αλλά και τις Forthnet, HOL... Με τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις (SNR 6, Fastpath κλπ) όλα γίνονται... Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ξαναγυρίζω ποτέ στον ΟΤΕ, να δίνω τα διπλάσια λεφτά για να νιώθω "αξιόπιστος"... Με HOL σε 3 γραμμές πιάνουμε download 18 Mbps, 16 και 12, που σύμφωνα με την απόστασή τους από το Αστικό Κέντρο, οι ταχύτητες είναι φυσιολογικές και τα pings στα online παιχνίδια είναι πολύ καλά...


Είναι και τί ποιότητα γραμμής μπορείς να πετύχεις. Εσένα και οι τρείς γραμμές είναι κοντά στο κέντρο. Στην δική μου περίπτωση με SNR στο 6 και Fastpath θα έχω συνέχεια αποσυνδέσεις όπου και εάν πάω. Ακόμα και με Interleaved με SNR 7 στην ΟΝ είμαι οριακά σταθερός, ενώ forthnet ήμουν πολύ σταθερός με SNR 8(είχα ζητήσει να μου το ανεβάσουν λόγω αποσυνδέσεων έπειτα θυμάμαι είχα uptime κάτι μήνες και το είχα χάσει γιατί έπρεπε να κλείσω τον router).

Συνήθως εάν δεν είχες προβλήματα με τον ένα πάροχο δεν θα έχεις και με τον άλλο. Εάν η γραμμή σου είναι προβληματική σαν την δική μου λόγω απόστασης, καλωδίων και ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ που όταν βρέχει λίγο παραπάνω δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο τον σκέφτεσαι τον ΟΤΕ παραπάνω. Έχει δηλωθεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ για την γραμμή μου πάνω 8 φορές τα τελευταία χρόνια και με την ΟΝ τελευταία να μην μπορεί να δηλώσει βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ κατά τύχη δεν έκατσε στραβή τους τελευταίους μήνες. Οι εναλλακτικοί είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια και κατά καιρούς πότε έχει ένας καλύτερα ping πότε ο άλλος. Κάπου μπορεί να έχει καλύτερες διασυνδέσεις κάποιος κάπου ο άλλους. Μετά σε άλλες περιοχές είναι πιο συνωστισμένα τα κέντρα του ενός, σε άλλα του άλλου. Εσένα σου έκατσε η HOL που εγώ την έχω για χειρότερη και την θεωρείς καλύτερη, εγώ θεωρώ καλύτερη την Forthnet, άλλος Cyta, άλλος Wind. Είναι και τί πρόβλημα μπορεί να σου κάτσει με κάποια αλλά και τί μπορεί να σε κάνει να συμπαθήσεις κάποια άλλη π.χ. την αντιμετώπιση κάποιου προβλήματος. Άλλος πετυχαίνει καλό τεχνικό κάπου άλλος κάπου αλλού.

ΟΤΕ που είχα μια 4Mbps σύνδεση χρόνια πριν είχα συνέχεια αποσυνδέσεις λόγω του άθλιου router που μου είχαν δώσει(ένα Philips) και μου έλεγαν ότι είναι γενικότερο πρόβλημα της περιοχής λόγω απόστασης και εάν θέλω να με κλειδώσουν στα 2 για να λυθεί. Έκανα αίτηση τότε 6+ χρόνια πριν για forthnet και δοκίμασα το router που έδωσαν με την αίτηση στο κατάστημα Τhomson 585v7 πάνω στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ και από αποσυνδέσεις τίποτα. Έπειτα με forthnet έπιανα 5.5 Mbps σταθερά μέχρι που λόγω crosstalk γενικότερα στην περιοχή έπεσα στα 4.8 - 5. Τώρα είμαι 4 - 4,5. Οπότε ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τί θα σου κάτσει και το άσχημο είναι ότι τα συμβόλαια για καλές τιμές είναι πλέον τις περισσότερες φορές 24μηνα.




> Δεν έχει δικαίωμα να το κάνει αυτό η on telecoms ,θέλει καταγγελία αύριο το πρωί..


Έχεις δίκιο αλλά με την ON Telecoms να κλείνει είναι δύσκολο να το βρεις πιστεύω. Γύρευε πώς έγινε η διαρροή εάν κάνεις καταγγελία βέβαια θα πρέπει και η HOL να μας πεί ποιός της τα έδωσε συγκεκριμένα γιατί εμπλέκετε και αυτή.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Φιλε σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, εσυ τι μου προτεινεις να κοιταξω σε περιπτωση που δεν παω ΟΤΕ, μενω μαρουσι κοντα στις σχολες δουκα και κολυμβητηριο. Με τιποτα δεν παω cyta, wind, αρα θα ειμαι αναμεσα σε HOL και Forthnet. Γνωριζω οπως ειπα πριν οτι με forthnet θα εχω παλι κοντα στα 8. Δεν γνωριζω αλλο ατομο στην γειτονια που να εχει HOL για να δω ταχυτητες.



Δε μπορώ να γνωρίζω τις ταχύτητες στην περιοχή. Αν θέλεις, επικοινώνησε με τη HOL και θα σου πουν πόσο κλειδώνουν τα ρούτερ των γειτόνων. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό βέβαια εξαρτώνται και η καλωδίωση στο σπίτι σου, το αν ο ΟΤΕ θα σου δώσει καλή γραμμή κλπ... Σε όλες τις εταιρίες η ταχύτητα περίπου ίδια θα είναι. Η HOL βέβαια δίνει αρχικό Noise Margin (SNR) στο 11, οπότε θα είναι λίγο πιο αργή από τις άλλες στο download, αλλά μ' ένα τηλεφώνημα στο Τεχνικό τμήμα, σε 1 λεπτό στο ρίχνουν το SNR στο 9, όπως έχουν και οι άλλες εταιρίες... Η Forthnet έχει το πιο γρήγορο στο 6, αλλά με τόσο χαμηλές ταχύτητες μπορεί να έχεις αποσυνδέσεις... Κι εκεί μ' ένα τηλεφώνημα το κάνεις 9, για να έχεις πιο αξιόπιστη γραμμή. Εγώ Fastpath δεν έχω σε καμία σύνδεση HOL, γιατί τα ping είναι αρκετά καλά και δε το χρειαζόμαστε, άσε που θα τρώει τσάμπα ταχύτητα... Και στις 3 γραμμές στη HOL όμως, έχουμε SNR 6 για μάξιμουμ ταχύτητες και παίζουν μια χαρά, γιατί είμαστε σχετικά κοντά στα κέντρα...



Off Topic


*@Z€r0*  Σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο και παλαιότερη εμπειρία και λες δεν ξαναγυρίζω ποτέ... Κι εγώ πριν 1,5 χρόνο είχα φοβερά προβλήματα με ΟΤΕ, που του πλήρωνα πάγιο 43€/μήνα και όταν πήγα στη HOL με 20€, ως δια μαγείας τα προβλήματα εξαφανίστηκαν (ίσως μου έδωσαν καλύτερη γραμμή)... Είναι ανάλογα τι θα σου τύχει... Είχαμε μέχρι πέρσι WIND στο πατρικό μου, μέτρια εμπειρία (όχι κακή όμως), πήγα τους γονείς μου στη HOL που φυσάει... Μόλις προχθές το πρωί, έκανα αίτηση στη WIND για τη δική μου γραμμή στην Αθήνα, για φθηνό VDSL και ο Θεός να βάλει το χέρι του... Η HOL που είμαι ευχαριστημένος και δε θα ήθελα να φύγω, δε μου έριχνε την τιμή για VDSL, οπότε θα ρισκάρω για το φθηνότερο πακέτο...  :Razz:

----------


## riptor01

Επικοινώνησα με Ηολ σήμερα και δεν μπορούν να δουν ταχύτητα γιατί μάλλον δεν υπάρχει πελάτης τους στην διεύθυνση μου. Επίσης υποστηρίζουν πως ανήκω στο ΑΚ Χαλανδρίου και ότι αυτό είναι το πιο κοντινό. Όταν τον ρώτησα για διαθεσιμότητα μου είπε πως πρέπει να μιλήσω με τις πωλήσεις και πως για να γίνονται πωλήσεις υπάρχει 24αρα διαθεσιμότητα

----------


## marimo

> Για βαριά χρήση δε θεωρώ μόνο τον ΟΤΕ ιδανικό, αλλά και τις Forthnet, HOL... Με τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις (SNR 6, Fastpath κλπ) όλα γίνονται... Εγώ προσωπικά δεν ξαναγυρίζω ποτέ στον ΟΤΕ, να δίνω τα διπλάσια λεφτά για να νιώθω "αξιόπιστος"... Με HOL σε 3 γραμμές πιάνουμε download 18 Mbps, 16 και 12, που σύμφωνα με την απόστασή τους από το Αστικό Κέντρο, οι ταχύτητες είναι φυσιολογικές και τα pings στα online παιχνίδια είναι πολύ καλά...


Είχα SNR 6 και σε ΟΝ και κλείδωνα ψηλά αλλά με πολλά προβλήματα. Εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό έχω κατέβει στα μισά (8Mbps με SNR 8) και είναι σαφώς καλύτερα. Για "βαριά χρήση" που αναφέρει και ο συνάδελφος (remote desktop/applications κυρίως και πολλά data πέρα δώθε) στον ΟΤΕ θα υπάρχει διαφορά στο SNR, ποιότητα γραμμής/υπηρεσιών;

----------


## DVader

> Είχα SNR 6 και σε ΟΝ και κλείδωνα ψηλά αλλά με πολλά προβλήματα. Εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό έχω κατέβει στα μισά (8Mbps με SNR 8) και είναι σαφώς καλύτερα. Για "βαριά χρήση" που αναφέρει και ο συνάδελφος (remote desktop/applications κυρίως και πολλά data πέρα δώθε) στον ΟΤΕ θα υπάρχει διαφορά στο SNR, ποιότητα γραμμής/υπηρεσιών;


Όπως έχω πει και άλλο θέμα...ναι υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά στην ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών στον ΟΤΕ !
Χρισιμοπιώ συνεχώς VPN συνδέσεις για να συνδέομαι σε δίκτυα και από εκεί ή RDP ή Dameware NT Utilities για διαχείριση υπολογιστών... Μπορώ να πώ ότι ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα πουθενά και δεν καταλάβαινα ότι το μηχάνημα που ήμουν συνδεδεμένος ήταν απομακρυσμένο ! Λαμβάνοντας υπόψην ότι το Internet του άλλου άκρου είναι εντάξει ! Ακόμα και μεταφορές αρχείων έχω κάνει χωρίς πρόβλημα ... Μικρών όμως..... αλλά για αρχεία ρυθμίσεων και τέτοια μια χαρά ..Με απλό Copy/Paste !

Εγώ έχω 4άρα σπίτι και παίζει χρόνια χωρίς προβλήματα .... Αναβάθμιση δεν τολμώ να κάνω βέβαια δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο στο σημείο που είμαι .. Πάω για VDSL όμως οσονούπω να δω διαφορά ! Απλά περιμένω να μην το χρειάζομαι το Internet πολύ για να το κάνω !

Όσο αναφορά την τηλεφωνία δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα ...Εχω ISDN και το μόνο που αλλάζω κατά καιρούς είναι το splitter που χαλάει ... Εχω αλλάξει κανά 2-3 σε βάθος 5 ετών ! 

Αυτό που δεν έχει ο ΟΤΕ είναι customer support ! Τα παιδιά πέραν από κάποια πολύ βασικά και χοντρά πράγματα δεν μπορούν να βοηθήσουν παραπάνω και πολλές φορές λένε λάθος πράγματα...Θέλει λίγο προσοχή εδώ...Αλλά τους χρειάζεσαι ελάχιστα οπότε λες εντάξει ...δεν με ενοχλεί !
Με το Customer Support έχω ζήσει πολλά ευτράπελα αλλά λόγω ποιότητας υπηρεσιών που παρέχουν το αντιπαρέρχομαι !

Σε τεχνικό επίπεδο ο ΟΤΕ 1 φορά έχει έρθει δεν είχα πρόβλημα !

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Είχα SNR 6 και σε ΟΝ και κλείδωνα ψηλά αλλά με πολλά προβλήματα. Εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό έχω κατέβει στα μισά (8Mbps με SNR 8) και είναι σαφώς καλύτερα. Για "βαριά χρήση" που αναφέρει και ο συνάδελφος (remote desktop/applications κυρίως και πολλά data πέρα δώθε) στον ΟΤΕ θα υπάρχει διαφορά στο SNR, ποιότητα γραμμής/υπηρεσιών;




Off Topic


		To SNR 6 είναι πιο πολύ για μεγάλες ταχύτητες. Αν είσαι μακριά από το Αστικό Κέντρο, ενδέχεται να υπάρξει πρόβλημα, σε όποια εταιρία κι αν είσαι και ειδικά αν υπάρχει θέμα με την καλωδίωση στο σπίτι κλπ... Οπότε η γραμμή θα είναι πιο σταθερή με SNR 9. Στον ΟΤΕ απλά, αν υπάρξουν βλάβες στη σύνδεση, διορθώνονται πιο γρήγορα και με τις βλάβες από άλλες εταιρίες ασχολούνται όποτε αυτοί θέλουν... Μπορεί να κάνουν 3 μέρες, μπορεί και 13...  :Razz:

----------


## Wiseved

@sakis.kom
Από το 1ο συμβόλαιο στη vivodi έχω το Max 24 σε μεριζόμενο βρόχο στα 19,12e το μήνα, το οποίο δεν έχει αλλάξει από τοτε,ούτε όταν εξαγοράστηκε από την on.To συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα προσφέρεται στις περιοχές που καλύπτονται από το ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο της Vivodi όπως αναφέρει και εδώ : http://www.on.gr/vivodi/timokatalogoi/
Tώρα,δεν ξέρω αν θεωρείται 2η γραμμή,δεν γνωρίζω πως δουλεύει τεχνικά αυτό.
Στο σπίτι,έρχεται η γραμμή,στην 1η πρίζα είναι το τηλέφωνο που είναι κλασσικά με pstn filter και συνεχίζει σε πρίζα που συνδέεται με ethernet καλώδιο το router.
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω,θα χρειαστούν τέλη αποδέσμευσης για το σταθερό που είναι στον οτέ,για να πάω σε κάποιον 3ο πάροχο,πχ hol.
Σε μια κλήση που είχα για μια προσφορά από τη hol,ρώτησα για το συγκεκριμένο και μου είπε ότι η οn είναι θυγατρική του οτέ (lol?) και ότι δεν θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Τώρα,δεν έχω ιδέα τι παίζει με το συγκεκριμένο,μάλλον θα πάω μια βόλτα από κάποιο κατάστημα,μπας και βγάλω άκρη.

----------


## marimo

Παρεμπιπτόντως τα στοιχεία των πελατών της ΟΝ έφτασαν και στη Cyta. 

Ξανά παρεμπιπτόντως δε λειτουργούν emails @on.gr από το πρωί...

Πολύ ωραία πάμε..

----------


## akisgr

> Παρεμπιπτόντως τα στοιχεία των πελατών της ΟΝ έφτασαν και στη Cyta. 
> 
> Ξανά παρεμπιπτόντως δε λειτουργούν emails @on.gr από το πρωί...
> 
> Πολύ ωραία πάμε..


αυτο ειναι σιγουρο???

----------


## artart

forthnet  15λεπτη τουλαχιστον αναμονη  hol  δινουν την αισθηση οτι δεν θελουν νεους πελατες.

----------


## Hetfield

> forthnet  15λεπτη τουλαχιστον αναμονη  hol  δινουν την αισθηση οτι δεν θελουν νεους πελατες.


2-3 φορες που καλεσα την τεχνικη υποστηριξη απαντησαν αμεσα.

----------


## artart

το τμημα πωλησεων τουλαχιστον 15 λεπτα αναμονη. το εκλεισα. δυο φορες εγινε αυτο.

----------


## riptor01

Θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη για την παραπληροφορηση εκ μερους μου οσο αφορα την προσφορα που δεχτηκα απο τον ΟΤΕ σχετικα με τα λεπτα στα κινητα! Ο φιλος messinia3 ειχε απολυτο δικιο οτι στην τιμη 24.90 ειναι 30' και οχι 300'. Ελπιζω να μην δημιουργησα προβλημα στο φορουμ και τους αναγνωστες του με την παραπληροφορηση μου. Οσο αφορα ομως το "ειδικο" τμημα και "ειδικη" προσφορα αυτο ισχυει κανονικα καθως στο 13888 δεν μπορουν να μου απαντησουν σε καμια ερωτηση μου και προωθουν τα αιτηματα μου σε ενα "ειδικο" τμημα "παλιων πελατων" οπως το ανεφερε και η κοπελα και με καλεσε η κοπελα που μου εκανε την προσφορα καθως μονο αυτη μπορουσε να μου πει λεπτομερειες για την αιτηση μου.

----------


## Talos82

> Μίλησα με OTE την Παρασκευή με 2 διαφορετικους υπαλλήλους και δεν συγκινήθηκαν καθόλου να μου κάνουν μια προσφορά της προκοπής, παρόλο που τους είπα για τις προσφορές των άλλων. (WIND με δωρεάν τέλη μεταφοράς.) και ότι ειμαι στην ON και θα αλλάξω θέλω δεν θέλω πάροχο.
> 
> Μου δίνουν:
> 
> Αστικά Υπεραστικά απεριόριστα
> 30' Κινητά
> Αναγνώριση δωρεάν
> 24αρι νετ
> Δωρεάν εξοπλισμό router κτλ
> ...


Πες μας σε παρακαλώ σε ποιο τηλέφωνο πηρες γιατι μας ενδιαφερει αυτο το πακετο.

----------


## zenith

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...28#post5699028




> φυσικα
> 
> απο δευτερα....


Σημερα δευτέρα δεν ελαβα το συμβολαιο αλλα ενα απλο χαρτι με λογοτυπα της wind με τις προσφορες οπως ειχα συννενοηθει.

Επισης ξεκινησαν και τα sms απο wind οτι ξεκινησε η διαδικασια φορητοτητας....... καταλαβαινετε τι παιχτηκε φανταζομαι.....!!!!!

ομως, πηρα την wind (περιμενα 4 λεπτα μεχρι να βγει ενας ευγενεστατος υπαλληλος) και μου επιβεβαιωσε οτι πραγματι στο συμβολαιο εμφανιζονται οι προσφορες..... και ηρεμησα

----------


## riptor01

Μολις ελαβα τηλ απο τμημα του ΟΤΕ που με ενημερωνε πως μαλλον δεν υπαρχει διαθεσημοτιτα για 24αρα πορτα και ισως χρειαστει να με βαλουν σε 4αρα μεχρι να υπαρξει διαθεσιμοτητα. Οταν ρωτησα τι τιμη θα πληρωνω η απαντηση ηταν 24.90 ισως μου ειπε και λιγο ακριβοτερα. Οταν το ακουσα αυτο τρελαθηκα και την ενημερωσα πως αν οντως γινει κατι τετοιο οταν με παρουν τηλ να μου κανουν και αντιστοιχη προσφορα για 4αρα για να μεινω μεχρι να υπαρξει διαθεσιμη 24αρα αλλιως θα παω σε αλλο παροχο. Μιλησα και με την κοπελα που μου ειχε κανει την προσφορα για το 24αρι και η απαντηση της ηταν πως αυτοι δεν μπορουν και δεν κανουν καθολου 4αρια συμβολαια και πως δεν τους επιτρεπει το συστημα τους κατι τετοιο. Η περιοχη που συμβαινει αυτο ειναι για το μαρουσι. Μου ειπε η πρωτη κοπελα οτι αυτο ετυχε να συμβει σε μενα και δεν ειναι κατι κοινο, οταν ομως της ειπα πως υπαρχει και αλλος με αυτο το θεμα σε αλλη περιοχη τοτε αρχισε να λεει παλι κατι δικαιολογιες και οτι θα μιλαγε με τον υπευθυνο της και εχει αφησει την αιτηση μου σε παρακολουθηση απο "ειδικο" για να ενημερωθω αμμεσα και να αποφασησω πως θα κινηθω! Τους εκραξα προφανως πως ειναι απαραδεκτο το 2015 το μεγαρο του οτε σαν αστικο κεντρο να μην μπορει να παρεχει 24αρες γραμμες και πως ειναι δυνατον να κανουν προωθητικες ενεργειες οταν μετα δεν μπορουν να ανταπεξελθουν σε αυτα που υποσχονται, μου ελεγε παλι οτι εχω δικιο, επισης μου ειπε οτι οταν υπαρχει μεγαλη ζητηση και αναμονη τοτε βαζουν καινουργια DSLAM

----------


## akiss

Καταρχην καλησπερα. την κυριακη με πηραν απο την HOL στις 9 το πρωϊ στο κινητο, και σημερα απο WIND και CYTA.Επισης με πηραν απο εισπρακτικη εταιρεια της Eurobank. To κινητο μου δεν το εχω δωσει ΠΟΤΕ πουθενα, εκτος απο την ΟΝ μια φορα για να ερθουν να παραλαβουν το TV box.Τυχαιο? Δεν νομιζω....

----------


## dimigar

> Σημερα δευτέρα δεν ελαβα το συμβολαιο αλλα ενα απλο χαρτι με λογοτυπα της wind με τις προσφορες οπως ειχα συννενοηθει.
> Επισης ξεκινησαν και τα sms απο wind οτι ξεκινησε η διαδικασια φορητοτητας....... καταλαβαινετε τι παιχτηκε φανταζομαι.....!!!!!
> ομως, πηρα την wind (περιμενα 4 λεπτα μεχρι να βγει ενας ευγενεστατος υπαλληλος) και μου επιβεβαιωσε οτι πραγματι στο συμβολαιο εμφανιζονται οι προσφορες..... και ηρεμησα


 Θα σου στείλω πμ. για να μου πείς ποια εταιρία είναι και το τηλ. αν θέλεις.
Τελικά τι παροχές θα σου δώσουν;

----------


## EvaAthens

> Καταρχην καλησπερα. την κυριακη με πηραν απο την HOL στις 9 το πρωϊ στο κινητο, και σημερα απο WIND και CYTA.Επισης με πηραν απο εισπρακτικη εταιρεια της Eurobank. To κινητο μου δεν το εχω δωσει ΠΟΤΕ πουθενα, εκτος απο την ΟΝ μια φορα για να ερθουν να παραλαβουν το TV box.Τυχαιο? Δεν νομιζω....


Για HOL, Wind, Cyta, ναι από την On έχουν δώσει τα πελατολόγια. Ή κάποιος τα πούλησε ή κάποιος τα χάρισε, τρέχα γύρευε. Για την τράπεζα, αν αυτή χρησιμοποιείς, δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με την On. Η ίδια η τράπεζα πρέπει να έχει δώσει τα στοιχεία σου σε αυτούς

----------


## marimo

Στις προσφορές ΟΤΕ (210 6295102 αν είναι λάθος που ανεβάζω το τηλέφωνο, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με για διαγραφή), δίνουν το 24.9 για δύο έτη (37.9 για ένα(!) / όσο δίνουν το VDSL), με 30' κινητά.

Cyta με πήραν (κινητό εννοείται) 23 ευρώ για απεριόριστα σταθερά, 300' κινητά, απεριόριστα σταθερά/κινητά Cyta, 24άρι, διετές

HOL (πάλι κινητό εννοείται) τα ίδια που έχει το website (καμία αλλαγή και σήμερα), μόνο δωρεάν η μεταφορά/ενεργοποίηση όπως έχουμε πει.

Σήμερα δεν πήρε η Wind (τουλάχιστον κινητό) και ανησυχώ...

----------


## EvaAthens

> Οι περισσότεροι όμως δεν θέλουμε και δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε νούμερο για πολλούς λόγους.




Off Topic


		Το ξέρω αυτό και είναι απόλυτα κατανοητό και σεβαστό. Σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν το έγραψα με διάθεση να πικάρω κάποιον που δεν μπορεί/δεν θέλει

----------


## akiss

> Για HOL, Wind, Cyta, ναι από την On έχουν δώσει τα πελατολόγια. Ή κάποιος τα πούλησε ή κάποιος τα χάρισε, τρέχα γύρευε. Για την τράπεζα, αν αυτή χρησιμοποιείς, δεν νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με την On. Η ίδια η τράπεζα πρέπει να έχει δώσει τα στοιχεία σου σε αυτούς


Δεν το εχω δωσει ποτε-πουθενα, ειναι εταιρικο και στο ονομα της εταιρειας που δεν εχει καμια σχεση με εμενα και δεν με εχουν ξανακαλεσει ποτε.

----------


## akisgr

> Μολις ελαβα τηλ απο τμημα του ΟΤΕ που με ενημερωνε πως μαλλον δεν υπαρχει διαθεσημοτιτα για 24αρα πορτα και ισως χρειαστει να με βαλουν σε 4αρα μεχρι να υπαρξει διαθεσιμοτητα. Οταν ρωτησα τι τιμη θα πληρωνω η απαντηση ηταν 24.90 ισως μου ειπε και λιγο ακριβοτερα. Οταν το ακουσα αυτο τρελαθηκα και την ενημερωσα πως αν οντως γινει κατι τετοιο οταν με παρουν τηλ να μου κανουν και αντιστοιχη προσφορα για 4αρα για να μεινω μεχρι να υπαρξει διαθεσιμη 24αρα αλλιως θα παω σε αλλο παροχο. Μιλησα και με την κοπελα που μου ειχε κανει την προσφορα για το 24αρι και η απαντηση της ηταν πως αυτοι δεν μπορουν και δεν κανουν καθολου 4αρια συμβολαια και πως δεν τους επιτρεπει το συστημα τους κατι τετοιο. Η περιοχη που συμβαινει αυτο ειναι για το μαρουσι. Μου ειπε η πρωτη κοπελα οτι αυτο ετυχε να συμβει σε μενα και δεν ειναι κατι κοινο, οταν ομως της ειπα πως υπαρχει και αλλος με αυτο το θεμα σε αλλη περιοχη τοτε αρχισε να λεει παλι κατι δικαιολογιες και οτι θα μιλαγε με τον υπευθυνο της και εχει αφησει την αιτηση μου σε παρακολουθηση απο "ειδικο" για να ενημερωθω αμμεσα και να αποφασησω πως θα κινηθω! Τους εκραξα προφανως πως ειναι απαραδεκτο το 2015 το μεγαρο του οτε σαν αστικο κεντρο να μην μπορει να παρεχει 24αρες γραμμες και πως ειναι δυνατον να κανουν προωθητικες ενεργειες οταν μετα δεν μπορουν να ανταπεξελθουν σε αυτα που υποσχονται, μου ελεγε παλι οτι εχω δικιο, επισης μου ειπε οτι οταν υπαρχει μεγαλη ζητηση και αναμονη τοτε βαζουν καινουργια DSLAM


και εμενα τα ίδια ενημερώθηκα σήμερα πως δεν έχει πόρτα για 24άρα.. να αναφέρω πως είχα επιλέξει πακέτο με οτε tv SAT full pack με PVR η τιμή ήτανε στα 58,90 και με 4άρα σύνδεση στα 56,90 λέω ευχαριστώ δεν ενδιαφέρομαι..    θα παω σε άλλο πάροχο..

----------


## intech

Τα εμαιλ της ΟΝ...πάνε.... από το πρωί.
Με πήραν από τα κεντρικά της Ηολ, (Σιγουρο), με δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης, ..
Θα τους πάρω πίσω Αυριο.
Είμαι μεταξύ ΗΟΛ και Φορθ...
wind δεν πάω, μάλλον προς φορθνετ, αλλά το ψάχνω...

Αρκεί να μου αφήσουν το ιδιο ζευγος, που με τόσο κόπο "βρήκαμε", με τους Φίλους
Οτετζήδες (λόγω μακριάς παλιάς συνεργασίας)..

----------


## schumacher_

> Αρκεί να μου αφήσουν το ιδιο ζευγος, που με τόσο κόπο "βρήκαμε", με τους Φίλους
> Οτετζήδες (λόγω μακριάς παλιάς συνεργασίας)..


Επειδή από πολλούς φίλους αναφέρεται αυτό, αν κατά τη φορητότητα του αριθμού δώσεις και τον αριθμό βρόχου σου στο νέο πάροχο (και αυτός τον χρησιμοποιήσει) θα κρατήσεις το ίδιο ζεύγος  :One thumb up:

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Εγώ βλέπω να πηγαίνω προς wind double play & International & VDSL. Όλα αυτά για 35€+3€(τέλος ενεργοποίησης για το International) το πρώτο χρόνο ,μου φαίνεται καλή επιλογή.

----------


## messinia3

> Θα ηθελα να ζητησω συγνωμη για την παραπληροφορηση εκ μερους μου οσο αφορα την προσφορα που δεχτηκα απο τον ΟΤΕ σχετικα με τα λεπτα στα κινητα! Ο φιλος messinia3 ειχε απολυτο δικιο οτι στην τιμη 24.90 ειναι 30' και οχι 300'. Ελπιζω να μην δημιουργησα προβλημα στο φορουμ και τους αναγνωστες του με την παραπληροφορηση μου. Οσο αφορα ομως το "ειδικο" τμημα και "ειδικη" προσφορα αυτο ισχυει κανονικα καθως στο 13888 δεν μπορουν να μου απαντησουν σε καμια ερωτηση μου και προωθουν τα αιτηματα μου σε ενα "ειδικο" τμημα "παλιων πελατων" οπως το ανεφερε και η κοπελα και με καλεσε η κοπελα που μου εκανε την προσφορα καθως μονο αυτη μπορουσε να μου πει λεπτομερειες για την αιτηση μου.


Ο καθένας μπορεί να μην καταλάβει κάτι ορθά όταν τον έχουν ζαλίσει σε προσφορές όλοι οι πάροχοι. Απλά το διευκρίνησα για να μην περιμένει κάποιος ανάλογη προσφορά. Οι όροι ειδικό τμήμα και ειδικές προσφορές χρησιμοποιούνται κατά κόρον από τα call centers γιατί ηχούν όμορφα στα αυτάκια μας.
Όσοι καλύπτονται από την προσφορά ας πάρουν μόνοι τους στο 210 6295102 και να τη ζητήσουν...Απλά μόνο από εκεί μπορούν να τη λάβουν(μιλάω για τα 24,90 με 24αρι ιντερνετ, απεριόριστα σταθερά +30 λεπτά προς κινητά)με 29,90 τα κάνετε 300.απλά να ξέρετε ότι χρεώνει και 31,24 για τη μεταφορά γραμμής.

----------


## homo_digital

> Επειδή από πολλούς φίλους αναφέρεται αυτό, αν κατά τη φορητότητα του αριθμού δώσεις και τον αριθμό βρόχου σου στο νέο πάροχο (και αυτός τον χρησιμοποιήσει) θα κρατήσεις το ίδιο ζεύγος


Το οποίο τί ακριβώς σημαίνει; Μήπως έχει να κάνει με τις ταχύτητες;

----------


## Z€r0

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> *@Z€r0*  Μόλις προχθές το πρωί, έκανα αίτηση στη WIND για τη δική μου γραμμή στην Αθήνα, για φθηνό VDSL και ο Θεός να βάλει το χέρι του... Η HOL που είμαι ευχαριστημένος και δε θα ήθελα να φύγω, δε μου έριχνε την τιμή για VDSL, οπότε θα ρισκάρω για το φθηνότερο πακέτο...


Ελπίζω να είναι όλα καλά με Wind, VDSL θα είναι από καμπίνα δύσκολα να πάει κάτι στραβά εκτός και εάν η Wind μπουκώσει τώρα με τόσες φορητότητες σε αυτήν γενικότερα, fastpath στην VDSL τους δίνουν; Και εγώ στο φθηνότερο ADSL της Wind και καλή μας τύχη.

----------


## schumacher_

> Το οποίο τί ακριβώς σημαίνει; Μήπως έχει να κάνει με τις ταχύτητες;


Σε μεγάλο βαθμό η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που έχεις από ένα πάροχο εξαρτάται από το φυσικό μέσο, δηλαδή το καλώδιο που φτάνει μέχρι το σπίτι σου. Αυτό μεταφράζεται σε ένα συνδυασμό ταχύτητας, σταθερότητας γραμμής, κλπ.
Αν από αυτή την άποψη είσαι σε καλό επίπεδο, τότε μπορείς να ζητήσεις η φορητότητα του αριθμού να γίνει πάνω στον ήδη ενεργό βρόχο που χρησιμοποιείς κι έτσι αποφεύγεις δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις.
Εννοείται ότι αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνο όταν ζητάς φορητότητα αριθμού στην ίδια διεύθυνση εγκατάστασης και όχι παράλληλα με αλλαγή διεύθυνσης ή εσωτερική φορητότητα.

----------


## Z€r0

> το τμημα πωλησεων τουλαχιστον 15 λεπτα αναμονη. το εκλεισα. δυο φορες εγινε αυτο.


Forthnet μέγιστος χρόνος αναμονής για τις πωλήσεις της πάνω από 15 λεπτά. Μπορείς να ζητήσεις επικοινωνία και μέσω του facebook τους. 

Δοκίμασα και το τεχνικό τους τμήμα και είχε 2,5 λεπτά μέγιστο χρόνο αναμονής.

Το καλύτερο που σου κάνουν είναι δωρεάν η ενεργοποίηση και έπειτα ότι χρεώσεις έχουν και στο site τους.

----------


## riptor01

> Σε μεγάλο βαθμό η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών που έχεις από ένα πάροχο εξαρτάται από το φυσικό μέσο, δηλαδή το καλώδιο που φτάνει μέχρι το σπίτι σου. Αυτό μεταφράζεται σε ένα συνδυασμό ταχύτητας, σταθερότητας γραμμής, κλπ.
> Αν από αυτή την άποψη είσαι σε καλό επίπεδο, τότε μπορείς να ζητήσεις η φορητότητα του αριθμού να γίνει πάνω στον ήδη ενεργό βρόχο που χρησιμοποιείς κι έτσι αποφεύγεις δυσάρεστες εκπλήξεις.
> Εννοείται ότι αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνο όταν ζητάς φορητότητα αριθμού στην ίδια διεύθυνση εγκατάστασης και όχι παράλληλα με αλλαγή διεύθυνσης ή εσωτερική φορητότητα.


Ο οτε παντως στην δικη μου φορητοτητα μου ζητησε τον αριθμο βρογχου και πολυ πιθανων να μην αλλαξουν τιποτα, μαλιστα μου ειπαν οτι παιζει να μην χρειαστει να ερθει καν τεχνικος στο ΚΟΦΑΟ ΚΑΦΑΟ? και να κανει ρυθμισεις και να γινουν ολα λεει απο το κεντρο τους

----------


## Z€r0

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...28#post5699028
> 
> 
> 
> Σημερα δευτέρα δεν ελαβα το συμβολαιο αλλα ενα απλο χαρτι με λογοτυπα της wind με τις προσφορες οπως ειχα συννενοηθει.
> 
> Επισης ξεκινησαν και τα sms απο wind οτι ξεκινησε η διαδικασια φορητοτητας....... καταλαβαινετε τι παιχτηκε φανταζομαι.....!!!!!
> 
> ομως, πηρα την wind (περιμενα 4 λεπτα μεχρι να βγει ενας ευγενεστατος υπαλληλος) και μου επιβεβαιωσε οτι πραγματι στο συμβολαιο εμφανιζονται οι προσφορες..... και ηρεμησα


Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. Ανέφερε αναλυτικά τα συμφωνηθέντα και την δωρεάν ενεργοποίηση; Η επιβεβαίωση έγινε αφού έλαβαν τα υπογραφέντα χαρτιά; Γιατί εγώ έχω θέμα, για την ώρα δεν φαίνονται τα συμφωνηθέντα με τον συνεργάτη και στα κεντρικά της Wind και ο συνεργάτης τους μου λέει θα φανούν μετά τις υπογραφές.



Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το ξέρω αυτό και είναι απόλυτα κατανοητό και σεβαστό. Σε καμία περίπτωση όμως δεν το έγραψα με διάθεση να πικάρω κάποιον που δεν μπορεί/δεν θέλει


Μα δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο, εγώ απλά μια άποψη ανέφερα γενικότερα.

----------


## sakis.kom

Γερός σεισμός παιδιά!!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

οτι αφορα το θεμα ελπιζω να κανετε καλη επιλογη στον νεο σας παροχο



Off Topic



ναι οντως εγινε ισχυρος σεισμος στην αθηνα (μπορω να πω αρκετα αισθητος παρα την μικρη του διαρκεια)

Χρόνος γένεσης: 09/06/2015 01:09:02 (GMT) Τοπικό Μέγεθος (ML): 5.2 Γεωγραφικό Πλάτος: 38.6424° Γεωγραφικό Μήκος: 23.4314° Εστιακό Βάθος: 5 χμ πηγή: http://www.gein.noa.gr/el/

----------


## schumacher_

> Ο οτε παντως στην δικη μου φορητοτητα μου ζητησε τον αριθμο βρογχου και πολυ πιθανων να μην αλλαξουν τιποτα, μαλιστα μου ειπαν οτι παιζει να μην χρειαστει να ερθει καν τεχνικος στο ΚΟΦΑΟ ΚΑΦΑΟ? και να κανει ρυθμισεις και να γινουν ολα λεει απο το κεντρο τους


Ο νέος πάροχος συμφέρει να χρησιμοποιεί τον ενεργό βρόχο για λόγους ταχύτητας φορητότητας και κόστους εργασιών. Ο ΟΤΕ γλιτώνει χρήματα που θα χρειαζόταν για τους τεχνικούς του, οι άλλοι πάροχοι από τα χρήματα που θα έπρεπε να δώσουν στον ΟΤΕ για να τους παραδόσει νέο βρόχο. Εργασίες στο αστικό κέντρο θα γίνουν έτσι κι αλλιώς.

----------


## marimo

> Τα εμαιλ της ΟΝ...πάνε.... από το πρωί.


Κάνουν οι τεχνικοί ό,τι μπορούν για να ξανασηκωθεί ο Mail server αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα λειτουργήσει.

----------


## nyannaco

Αυτή τη στιγμή το www.on.gr είναι μία λευκή σελίδα.

----------


## sakisvele

ΟΤΕ με 24.90 και δευτερη γραμμη 31,30 για 2 χρόνια  τηλεφ . 210 6295102
Αστικά Υπεραστικά απεριόριστα
30' Κινητά
Αναγνώριση δωρεάν
24αρι νετ
Δωρεάν εξοπλισμό router κτλ router philips ή ZTE δεν ξερω, τι να προτιμισω ?
Πληρώνω επίσης 31,25 τέλη μεταφοράς....

----------


## DVader

> Αυτή τη στιγμή το www.on.gr είναι μία λευκή σελίδα.


Τετέλεσται και web

----------


## nyannaco

Κι όμως, ξαναανέβηκε!!!

----------


## nasos27

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι επίσημο για την επιστροφή του ρούτερ; Κατάφερε να μιλήσει κανείς με την On; Τους είχα αφήσει μήνυμα στη σελίδα τους την Παρασκευή αλλά ακόμη ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση και σήμερα που τους παίρνω δεν απαντάει κανείς στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν ξέρω κάτι, αλλά το θεωρω πολύ απίθανο να τα μαζέψουν. Τί να τα κάνουν, δεν έχουν εμπορική αξία, και υπάρχει και διαχειριστικό ζήτημα στο μάζεμα, ακόμη κι αν τους τα πάμε ή τους τα στείλουμε, εφόσον κάποιος θα πρέπει να παραλαμβάνεικαι να καταγράφει. Εδώ δεν έχουν άτομα να σηκώσουν τα τηλέφωνα...

----------


## sakisvele

Cyta 
23 ευρώ και δευτερη γραμμη 33,70 για απεριόριστα σταθερά,
300' κινητά, 
απεριόριστα σταθερά/κινητά Cyta, 24άρι, διετές
Χωρίς κόστος ενεργοποίησης γραμμής (μεταφορά)
Δωρεάν εξοπλισμό router κτλ

----------


## sakis.kom

Αν δηλώσεις πως είσαι από ΟΝ, θα έχεις και έκπτωση 18 ευρώ. Αν σου πούνε πως δεν γίνεται, να τους πεις να το ξανακοιτάξουν γιατί γίνεται.
Μου το έχουν δώσει σε προσωπική προσφορά και αν θέλει κάποιος το ίδιο καλεί και θα το πάρει.

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Άμα θέλουν πίσω το router(ZTE που είναι μούφα) τους το πάω με το κουτί ,αμα λάχει.Τι να το κάνω,αφού δεν λειτουργεί όπως πρέπει.

----------


## nasos27

> Δεν ξέρω κάτι, αλλά το θεωρω πολύ απίθανο να τα μαζέψουν. Τί να τα κάνουν, δεν έχουν εμπορική αξία, και υπάρχει και διαχειριστικό ζήτημα στο μάζεμα, ακόμη κι αν τους τα πάμε ή τους τα στείλουμε, εφόσον κάποιος θα πρέπει να παραλαμβάνεικαι να καταγράφει. Εδώ δεν έχουν άτομα να σηκώσουν τα τηλέφωνα...


Σωστό αυτό, απλώς ήθελα να το επιβεβαιώσω μη τυχόν και έρθει χρέωση για το ρούτερ στον εκκαθαριστικό λογαριασμό και ψαχνόμαστε μετά.

----------


## riptor01

Σημερα ειχα επικοινωνια με την ΗΟΛ και μου ειπαν πως ουτε αυτοι μπορουν να μου παρεχουν λεει 24αρι με την δικαιολογια οτι δεν εχω αποκλειστικη γραμμη και χρησιμοποιω την γραμμη αλλου γειτονα??? WHAT THE FUCK?? μιλησα με ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν πως κατι τετοιο πρακτικα δεν γινεται και οτι 1η φορα ακουνε τετοια δικαιολογια!!!! το οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη θυρα 24αρα ειναι αληθεια, το οτι δεν εχω λεει αποκλειστικη γραμμη σε αυτο γελαγε ενω το ακουγε και το ξαναελεγε. Μπορει καποιος να μου πει λιγο τι παιζει? Παντως ο οτε μου λεει οτι συντομα θα υπαρξει διαθεσιμοτητα ειτε με καινουργιες "καρτες" στα ηδη υπαρχον DSLAM ειτε με καινουργια DSLAM και οτι αν σε περιπτωση που αργησει θα με παρουν να μου κανουν μια εκπτωση η προσφορα λογω δικης τους υπαιτιοτητας. Αυτο ομως που με ενδιαφερει εμενα τωρα ειναι να μαθω αν ισχυει αυτο με την αποκλειστικη γραμμη η ειναι μπουρδες της υπαλληλου της ΗΟΛ

----------


## anderm

Δεν είναι shared οι γραμμές....απλά λένε ότι θέλουν εκεί πέρα.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Σημερα ειχα επικοινωνια με την ΗΟΛ και μου ειπαν πως ουτε αυτοι μπορουν να μου παρεχουν λεει 24αρι με την δικαιολογια οτι δεν εχω αποκλειστικη γραμμη και χρησιμοποιω την γραμμη αλλου γειτονα???


Πως την χρησιμοποιείς δηλαδή?
Και αν ο γείτονας μετακομίσει και πάρει και την γραμμή μαζί του με φορητότητα, τότε?
Ή μήπως αν γίνει αυτό και "φύγει" ο γείτονας από την γραμμή, τότε θα είναι όλη δική σου?

Να στο δώσει αυτό γραπτώς σε email!

----------


## riptor01

> Δεν είναι shared οι γραμμές....απλά λένε ότι θέλουν εκεί πέρα.


Ρωτησα την υπαλληλο πως γνωριζει κατι τετοιο και μου λεει καναμε ελεγχο ταχυτητας και δεν εβγαλε αποτελεσματα και εβγαζε κατι λεει κωδικους και αυτο σημαινει οτι ο ΟΤΕ με εχει βαλει σε γειτονικη γραμμη και δεν εχω αποκλειστικοτητα. Εμενα χωρις να ειμαι ο ειδικος γκουρου σε δικτυα μου φαινεται λιγο μπουρδες. μπας και εχει να κανει οτι ειμαι στην φαση της μεταφορας απο ΟΝ σε ΟΤΕ και για αυτο δεν βγαζει ταχυτητες η ειναι λαθος η σκεψη μου?

- - - Updated - - -




> Πως την χρησιμοποιείς δηλαδή?
> Και αν ο γείτονας μετακομίσει και πάρει και την γραμμή μαζί του με φορητότητα, τότε?
> Ή μήπως αν γίνει αυτό και "φύγει" ο γείτονας από την γραμμή, τότε θα είναι όλη δική σου?
> 
> Να στο δώσει αυτό γραπτώς σε email!


Μου φαινεται ακυρο παντως αυτο. Αφου με την ΟΝ ειχα 8αρα γραμμη, εκει δηλαδη πως ειχα δηλαδη "λογικη" ταχυτητα και τωρα ξαφνικα δεν θα εχω γιατι δεν εχω αποκλειστικη γραμμη. Εναν γνωστο μου που ρωτησα που γνωριζει ενα κλικ παραπανω απο μενα σε τετοια θεματα μου ειπε πως αν ισχυε κατι τετοιο οταν δεν θα ειχα δικο μου αριθμο και οτι οταν χτυπαγε το τηλ του γειτονα θα χτυπαγε και σε μενα. Υποψιν δεν μου ειπαν και με ποιον γειτονα η ποια απλα μου ειπαν γειτονικη γραμμη. Αρα μαλλον χαζομαρες μου ελεγε αυτη. Η προσφορα παντως που μου εδωσε ειναι τα γνωστα 24αρια 5 ωρες κινητα και τηλ απεριοριστα στα 23 ευρω με δωρο την μεταφορα αλλα χωρις ρουτερ.

----------


## sakis.kom

Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση ή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ, ή δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες, και έχουν κάνει πατέντα με κάποιο κύκλωμα για να έχεις και εσύ γραμμή ενώ αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσες, τι να σου πω.
Γιατί shared με αυτήν την έννοια δεν είναι. Αλλιώς θα είχατε και το ίδιο νούμερο με τον γείτονα και όταν μίλαγε αυτός ή όταν χτυπούσε σε αυτόν, θα άκουγες τα ίδια και εσύ.

----------


## dimangelid

> Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση ή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ, ή δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες, και έχουν κάνει πατέντα με κάποιο κύκλωμα για να έχεις και εσύ γραμμή ενώ αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσες, τι να σου πω.


Αφού έχει ήδη ADSL από άλλο πάροχο, δεν παίζει να έχουν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλιώς δύσκολα θα είχε internet. Μόνο σε φερέσυχνο θα μπορούσαν να τον έχουν, αλλά αυτό μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και αν ήταν τέτοια περίπτωση δεν θα μπορούσε καν να πάει σε άλλο πάροχο αν δεν υπήρχε ελεύθερο αποκλειστικό ζεύγος καλωδίων μόνο για αυτόν!

----------


## Artemius

> Σημερα ειχα επικοινωνια με την ΗΟΛ και μου ειπαν πως ουτε αυτοι μπορουν να μου παρεχουν λεει 24αρι με την δικαιολογια οτι δεν εχω αποκλειστικη γραμμη και χρησιμοποιω την γραμμη αλλου γειτονα??? WHAT THE FUCK?? μιλησα με ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν πως κατι τετοιο πρακτικα δεν γινεται και οτι 1η φορα ακουνε τετοια δικαιολογια!!!! το οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη θυρα 24αρα ειναι αληθεια, το οτι δεν εχω λεει αποκλειστικη γραμμη σε αυτο γελαγε ενω το ακουγε και το ξαναελεγε. Μπορει καποιος να μου πει λιγο τι παιζει? Παντως ο οτε μου λεει οτι συντομα θα υπαρξει διαθεσιμοτητα ειτε με καινουργιες "καρτες" στα ηδη υπαρχον DSLAM ειτε με καινουργια DSLAM και οτι αν σε περιπτωση που αργησει θα με παρουν να μου κανουν μια εκπτωση η προσφορα λογω δικης τους υπαιτιοτητας. Αυτο ομως που με ενδιαφερει εμενα τωρα ειναι να μαθω αν ισχυει αυτο με την αποκλειστικη γραμμη η ειναι μπουρδες της υπαλληλου της ΗΟΛ



χα00χαχα00χααχχαχα00χχαχ0χα  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε από αυτά τα call center των παρόχων!





> Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση ή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ, ή δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες, και έχουν κάνει πατέντα με κάποιο κύκλωμα για να έχεις και εσύ γραμμή ενώ αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσες, τι να σου πω.



δεν υπάρχει καμία πατέντα. δεν υφίσταται ADSL χωρίς ζεύγος καλωδίων,αποκλειστικά για μία γραμμή.

----------


## aroutis

> Σημερα ειχα επικοινωνια με την ΗΟΛ και μου ειπαν πως ουτε αυτοι μπορουν να μου παρεχουν λεει 24αρι με την δικαιολογια οτι δεν εχω αποκλειστικη γραμμη και χρησιμοποιω την γραμμη αλλου γειτονα??? WHAT THE FUCK?? μιλησα με ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν πως κατι τετοιο πρακτικα δεν γινεται και οτι 1η φορα ακουνε τετοια δικαιολογια!!!! το οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμη θυρα 24αρα ειναι αληθεια, το οτι δεν εχω λεει αποκλειστικη γραμμη σε αυτο γελαγε ενω το ακουγε και το ξαναελεγε. Μπορει καποιος να μου πει λιγο τι παιζει? Παντως ο οτε μου λεει οτι συντομα θα υπαρξει διαθεσιμοτητα ειτε με καινουργιες "καρτες" στα ηδη υπαρχον DSLAM ειτε με καινουργια DSLAM και οτι αν σε περιπτωση που αργησει θα με παρουν να μου κανουν μια εκπτωση η προσφορα λογω δικης τους υπαιτιοτητας. Αυτο ομως που με ενδιαφερει εμενα τωρα ειναι να μαθω αν ισχυει αυτο με την αποκλειστικη γραμμη η ειναι μπουρδες της υπαλληλου της ΗΟΛ


http://computer.howstuffworks.com/dsl.htm

----------


## Artemius

> Αφού έχει ήδη ADSL από άλλο πάροχο, δεν παίζει να έχουν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλιώς δύσκολα θα είχε internet. Μόνο σε φερέσυχνο θα μπορούσαν να τον έχουν, αλλά αυτό μόνο ο ΟΤΕ και αν ήταν τέτοια περίπτωση δεν θα μπορούσε καν να πάει σε άλλο πάροχο αν δεν υπήρχε ελεύθερο αποκλειστικό ζεύγος καλωδίων μόνο για αυτόν!


όχι δύσκολα,καθόλου. PCM a.k.a. "φερέσυχνο" = no internet που να κάνεις θυσίες στους θεούς των Μάγια  :Razz: 

και ναι,τέτοια πατέντα μόνο ο ΟΤΕ μπορεί -μάλλον μπορούσε?- να κάνει. (και θα είχε μόνο τηλέφωνο. και πιθανότερα χωρίς ψηφιακές ευκολίες)

----------


## aroutis

> Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην καλωδίωση ή στο ΚΑΦΑΟ, ή δεν υπάρχουν πόρτες, και έχουν κάνει πατέντα με κάποιο κύκλωμα για να έχεις και εσύ γραμμή ενώ αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσες, τι να σου πω.
> Γιατί shared με αυτήν την έννοια δεν είναι. Αλλιώς θα είχατε και το ίδιο νούμερο με τον γείτονα και όταν μίλαγε αυτός ή όταν χτυπούσε σε αυτόν, θα άκουγες τα ίδια και εσύ.


Απλά δεν μπορεί να γίνει να έχεις γραμμή μοιρασμένη με κάποιον άλλο, ο βρόχος είναι δικός σου. .... 




> δεν υπάρχει καμία πατέντα. δεν υφίσταται ADSL χωρίς ζεύγος καλωδίων,αποκλειστικά για μία γραμμή.


Ακριβώς.

----------


## DVader

> Κι όμως, ξαναανέβηκε!!!


Ήτα γιατί κράξαμε !

- - - Updated - - -




> Ρωτησα την υπαλληλο πως γνωριζει κατι τετοιο και μου λεει καναμε ελεγχο ταχυτητας και δεν εβγαλε αποτελεσματα και εβγαζε κατι λεει κωδικους και αυτο σημαινει οτι ο ΟΤΕ με εχει βαλει σε γειτονικη γραμμη και δεν εχω αποκλειστικοτητα. Εμενα χωρις να ειμαι ο ειδικος γκουρου σε δικτυα μου φαινεται λιγο μπουρδες. μπας και εχει να κανει οτι ειμαι στην φαση της μεταφορας απο ΟΝ σε ΟΤΕ και για αυτο δεν βγαζει ταχυτητες η ειναι λαθος η σκεψη μου?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μου φαινεται ακυρο παντως αυτο. Αφου με την ΟΝ ειχα 8αρα γραμμη, εκει δηλαδη πως ειχα δηλαδη "λογικη" ταχυτητα και τωρα ξαφνικα δεν θα εχω γιατι δεν εχω αποκλειστικη γραμμη. Εναν γνωστο μου που ρωτησα που γνωριζει ενα κλικ παραπανω απο μενα σε τετοια θεματα μου ειπε πως αν ισχυε κατι τετοιο οταν δεν θα ειχα δικο μου αριθμο και οτι οταν χτυπαγε το τηλ του γειτονα θα χτυπαγε και σε μενα. Υποψιν δεν μου ειπαν και με ποιον γειτονα η ποια απλα μου ειπαν γειτονικη γραμμη. Αρα μαλλον χαζομαρες μου ελεγε αυτη. Η προσφορα παντως που μου εδωσε ειναι τα γνωστα 24αρια 5 ωρες κινητα και τηλ απεριοριστα στα 23 ευρω με δωρο την μεταφορα αλλα χωρις ρουτερ.


Μπούρτδες σου είπε ! Δεν υπάρχει shared γραμμή έτσι όπως το λες ! Εχω ακούσει πολλά από το CS του ΟΤΕ ! Μην κολάς !

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν είναι shared οι γραμμές....απλά λένε ότι θέλουν εκεί πέρα.


 :Razz:  Ότι λεω και εγώ !

----------


## messinia3

Ρε παίδες υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει συμφωνήσει με hol στην τιμή των 20,89 ευρώ?και έχει παραλάβει αίτηση,συμβόλαια.κάτι τελοσπάντων?

----------


## riptor01

Παιδια ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες και τις απαντησεις σας. Καταρχας εχω δικο μου βρογχο και τον γνωριζω και μαλιστα τον εδωσα και στον ΟΤΕ γιατι μου τον ζητησε, στον οτε μαλιστα μου εξηγησαν οτι υπαρχει ενα βοηθητικο δικτυο , το οποιο χρησιμοποιειτε πια σε πολυ σπανιες και δυσμενεις περιπτωσεις που το μονο που εχεις ειναι τηλ και αυτο παλι χωρις αναγνωριση κλησης, δηλαδη ψηφιακες ευκολιες. Επισης μου ειπαν οτι σε αυτο το δευτερευον δικτυο δεν παιζει με τιποτα ιντερνετ, εξου και για αυτο γελαγαν στον ΟΤΕ οταν τους τα λεγα και γελαγαν καθολη την διαρκεια οταν μου εξηγουσαν. Παντος γνωριζω οτι εχω βρογχο και γνωριζω οτι εχω δικο μου ζευγος στο ΚΑΦΑΟ

----------


## nyannaco

Προς επίρρωση των παραπάνω, πριν κάποια χρόνια που ζούτσε ακόμη το dial-up, είχα την "τύχη" να έχω PCM γραμμή, και στo dial-up δεν έπιανε ούτε 30kbps συγχρονισμό!
Για ADSL ούτε λόγος βέβαια...

----------


## akiss

> Ρε παίδες υπάρχει κανείς που να έχει συμφωνήσει με hol στην τιμή των 20,89 ευρώ?και έχει παραλάβει αίτηση,συμβόλαια.κάτι τελοσπάντων?


Δεν μπορουν να το στειλουν με εμαιλ η αλλο τροπο, την παρασκευη που θα μου στειλουν το συμβολαιο θα ξερω.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Δεν μπορουν να το στειλουν με εμαιλ η αλλο τροπο, την παρασκευη που θα μου στειλουν το συμβολαιο θα ξερω.


Εγώ με τα κεντρικά που μίλησα νωρίτερα με μια ευγενέστατη κοπέλα, της είπα πως περιμένω κάποια απάντηση και άμεσα θα σε καλέσω για να κάνουμε τα συμβόλαια τηλεφωνικά.
Θα τα συμπληρώσουμε και θα μου τα στείλει με email, θα τα εκτυπώσω, υπογράψω, σκανάρω, και θα της τα στείλω πάλι πίσω για άμεση αποδοχή.
Μου είχε πει για κούριερ, αλλά όταν της είπα πως έχω τον εξοπλισμό για τα παραπάνω, δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα. Ίσα ίσα που την βολεύει και αυτήν και εμένα, μου είπε.

----------


## messinia3

σακη τελικά σου επιβεβαίωσαν το 20,89?και με τα 23 δίνουν και εξοπλισμό?

----------


## nyannaco

> Εγώ με τα κεντρικά που μίλησα νωρίτερα με μια ευγενέστατη κοπέλα, της είπα πως περιμένω κάποια απάντηση και άμεσα θα σε καλέσω για να κάνουμε τα συμβόλαια τηλεφωνικά.
> Θα τα συμπληρώσουμε και θα μου τα στείλει με email, θα τα εκτυπώσω, υπογράψω, σκανάρω, και θα της τα στείλω πάλι πίσω για άμεση αποδοχή.
> Μου είχε πει για κούριερ, αλλά όταν της είπα πως έχω τον εξοπλισμό για τα παραπάνω, δεν είχε κανένα πρόβλημα. Ίσα ίσα που την βολεύει και αυτήν και εμένα, μου είπε.


Το ίδιο έκανα (με HOL, αν τυχόν μιλάτε για άλλο πάροχο). Μια χαρά.

----------


## sakis.kom

Τώρα ΜΟΛΙΣ με πήραν από τα κεντρικά. Είχα επικοινωνήσει με τον φίλο jjokeris και μου είχε δώσει τα στοιχεία της κοπέλας που είχε μιλήσει εκείνος.
Με πήρε άλλη κυρία (έχω όνομα) και η απάντηση της είναι πως ΝΑΙ το 20.89 ισχύει και ταυτόχρονα ΚΑΙ το 35.90 για δωρεάν τέλη Θα πάρω τώρα εγώ στα κεντρικά,
σε μια ευγενέστατη κοπέλα που έχω μιλήσει ήδη νωρίτερα, ώστε να μου κάνει αυτή την προσφορά. Θα ενημερώσω!

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν...! Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι στην HOL, όπως και σε όλες τις εταιρίες, που είναι ευγενέστατοι και κάνουν ότι γίνεται καλύτερο μπορούν!
Προσφορά μέσα από την HOL.

Πακέτο Double Play GR +300 με ότι αναφέρουν και στο site.
Ρούτερ δεν γίνεται ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ να το έχουμε δωρεάν. Αν ήταν στο χέρι της και η αλλαγή με την χρέωση είχε συμβεί πρόσφατα, θα μπορούσε να μου το δώσει.
Φορητότητα του δεύτερου αριθμού μου της ΟΝ. Περνάνε επάνω και το 210-300 που έχω από Yuboto.gr, περνάνε και ένα 213 που θα μου δώσουν γιατί έχω αιτηθεί νέο βρόγχο.
Δώρο: Προπληρωμένη SIM με νέο αριθμό, για έναν χρόνο, και αυτόματη φόρτωση 120' ομιλίας κάθε μήνα.
Δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης/φορητότητας (για πελάτες ON)

Τελική 20.89 ευρώ για 2 χρόνια
Νέος βρόγχος (δικό μου αίτημα) 49.90

Σε λίγο θα μου στείλει το συμβόλαιο μέσω email


Ευχαριστώ φίλε jjokeris! :Clap:

----------


## messinia3

> Τώρα ΜΟΛΙΣ με πήραν από τα κεντρικά. Είχα επικοινωνήσει με τον φίλο jjokeris και μου είχε δώσει τα στοιχεία της κοπέλας που είχε μιλήσει εκείνος.
> Με πήρε άλλη κυρία (έχω όνομα) και η απάντηση της είναι πως ΝΑΙ το 20.89 ισχύει και ταυτόχρονα ΚΑΙ το 35.90 για δωρεάν τέλη Θα πάρω τώρα εγώ στα κεντρικά,
> σε μια ευγενέστατη κοπέλα που έχω μιλήσει ήδη νωρίτερα, ώστε να μου κάνει αυτή την προσφορά. Θα ενημερώσω!
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Λοιπόν...! Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι στην HOL, όπως και σε όλες τις εταιρίες, που είναι ευγενέστατοι και κάνουν ότι γίνεται καλύτερο μπορούν!
> 
> ...


Saki περιμένω πμ με τα στοιχεία να τελειώνω κι εγώ.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Saki περιμένω πμ με τα στοιχεία να τελειώνω κι εγώ.


Σου ήρθε! :One thumb up:

----------


## messinia3

> Σου ήρθε!


ρε είστε σίγουροι ότι είναι από τα κεντρικά της hol?

----------


## sakis.kom

Ρε ναι λέμε!  :Razz:  Πάρε το 13844 / 213-0013844 και ζήτα την κοπέλα που σου είπα.

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Σωστό αυτό, απλώς ήθελα να το επιβεβαιώσω μη τυχόν και έρθει χρέωση για το ρούτερ στον εκκαθαριστικό λογαριασμό και ψαχνόμαστε μετά.


Και τι θα γινει; Τι θα σου κάνει μια εταιρεία που βάζει λουκέτο;

----------


## deliol

> Ρε ναι λέμε!  Πάρε το 13844 / 213-0013844 και ζήτα την κοπέλα που σου είπα.


Καλησπέρα Σάκη,
Στείλε αν θες ένα pm και προς τα εδώ...
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sakis.kom

> Καλησπέρα Σάκη,
> Στείλε αν θες ένα pm και προς τα εδώ...
> Ευχαριστώ


Πάρτο και εσύ!

Μου έστειλε τα συμβόλαια, έχουν ένα μικρό ορθογραφικό και θα μου τα ξαναστείλει.
Οι τιμές και γενικά η προσφορά θα μου έρθει σε νέο email.
Τα συμβόλαια έχουν τις κανονικές τιμές και φαίνεται ακόμα και το τέλος ενεργοποίησης 35.90

Η προσφορά ισχύει και αφορά μόνο νέες αιτήσεις και όχι αιτήσεις που έχουν ήδη γίνει ή που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## crimson

> Κανονικά πρέπει να καταγγείλουμε την on telecoms που έχει δώσει τα προσωπικά δεδομένα μας.


Αυτό έγινε ΤΩΡΑ από υπάλληλο που δούλευε κάποια στιγμή στην On, κι έβαλε χέρι στο πελατολόγιο, και μπορεί να 'χει φύγει εδώ και μήνες...

Ήσουν στη πιο σοβαρή εταιρεία, που ούτε με δικηγορικά γραφεία ούτε με εισπρακτικές εταιρείες έκανε κολπάκια,
σε αντίθεση με Wind, Forthnet, ΟΤΕ

Είχαν απίστευτους τεχνικούς που ήξεραν τι τους γίνετε κι όχι απλούς τηλεφωνητές που σου απαντούσαν με βάση φόρμας/ερωτηματολογίου

Είχαν ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά

Κι εσύ φαντάζεσαι ότι τώρα που κλείνουν, θα τους καταγγείλεις για ποιο πράγμα και θα πετύχεις τι?

Θα βρεις ποιος υπάλληλος βούτηξε το πελατολόγιο??

Δε νομίζω.

----------


## Artemius

> Αυτό έγινε ΤΩΡΑ από υπάλληλο που δούλευε κάποια στιγμή στην On, κι έβαλε χέρι στο πελατολόγιο, και μπορεί να 'χει φύγει εδώ και μήνες...
> 
> Ήσουν στη πιο σοβαρή εταιρεία, που ούτε με δικηγορικά γραφεία ούτε με εισπρακτικές εταιρείες έκανε κολπάκια,
> σε αντίθεση με Wind, Forthnet, ΟΤΕ
> 
> Είχαν απίστευτους τεχνικούς που ήξεραν τι τους γίνετε κι όχι απλούς τηλεφωνητές που σου απαντούσαν με βάση φόρμας/ερωτηματολογίου
> 
> Είχαν ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά
> 
> ...




(δεν ήμουν ποτέ πελάτης της εν λόγω εταιρείας,άρα ούτε και ξέρω,ουτε και με ενδιέφεραν ποτέ οι πρακτικές της,η ποιότητα εξυπ. και η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών της,

αλλά αν θυμάμαι σωστά στην On ήταν που είχε την επιλογή ο Πελάτης να αλλάζει το dbSNR του,online,κατα βούληση. αυτό ήταν πρωτοποριακό,κανείς άλλος δεν το κανε ποτέ.)

----------


## crimson

> (δεν ήμουν ποτέ πελάτης της εν λόγω εταιρείας,άρα ούτε και ξέρω,ουτε και με ενδιέφεραν ποτέ οι πρακτικές της,η ποιότητα εξυπ. και η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών της,
> 
> αλλά αν θυμάμαι σωστά στην On ήταν που είχε την επιλογή ο Πελάτης να αλλάζει το dbSNR του,online,κατα βούληση. αυτό ήταν πρωτοποριακό,κανείς άλλος δεν το κανε ποτέ.)


κι αυτό ισχύει  :Smile:

----------


## marimo

> Ρε ναι λέμε!  Πάρε το 13844 / 213-0013844 και ζήτα την κοπέλα που σου είπα.


Σάκη, θα ήθελα κι εγώ την κοπέλα.. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## riptor01

Με συγχωρειτε για την λιγο ασχετη ερωτηση αυτη την στιγμη στο θεμα αυτο, αλλα παρατηρω που πολλοι απο εσας εχετε χαμηλο SNR απο 6~8. Αυτο υποτιθεται πως ειναι ιδανικο? Θυμαμαι απο το myON στις ρυθμισεις που ελεγε οτι οσο υψηλοτερο ειναι το SNR 11~12 τοσο καλυτερο για την γραμμη. Υπαρχει καποιος που να μπορει να βοηθησει πανω στο θεμα αυτο και να μου εξηγησει τι παιζει? γνωριζω οτι εχει αμμεση σχεση με αποσταση και ποιοτητα γραμμης (Sound to Noise Ratio)

----------


## sakis.kom

> Σάκη, θα ήθελα κι εγώ την κοπέλα.. Ευχαριστώ!


Σου ρχεται...!

----------


## DVader

> Αυτό έγινε ΤΩΡΑ από υπάλληλο που δούλευε κάποια στιγμή στην On, κι έβαλε χέρι στο πελατολόγιο, και μπορεί να 'χει φύγει εδώ και μήνες...
> 
> Ήσουν στη πιο σοβαρή εταιρεία, που ούτε με δικηγορικά γραφεία ούτε με εισπρακτικές εταιρείες έκανε κολπάκια,
> σε αντίθεση με Wind, Forthnet, ΟΤΕ
> 
> Είχαν απίστευτους τεχνικούς που ήξεραν τι τους γίνετε κι όχι απλούς τηλεφωνητές που σου απαντούσαν με βάση φόρμας/ερωτηματολογίου
> 
> Είχαν ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά
> 
> ...


Χωρίς να θέλω να προστατέψω την Ον... δεν έχει νόημα ! Αν είναι έτσι όπως λέτε, ποτέ δεν ήμουν στην Ον και δεν ξέρω, είναι σίγουρο δεν τον έκανε η Ον.... 
Κάποιος υπάλληλος το έκανε και άντε να τον βρεις !

----------


## superalex405

> Με συγχωρειτε για την λιγο ασχετη ερωτηση αυτη την στιγμη στο θεμα αυτο, αλλα παρατηρω που πολλοι απο εσας εχετε χαμηλο SNR απο 6~8. Αυτο υποτιθεται πως ειναι ιδανικο? Θυμαμαι απο το myON στις ρυθμισεις που ελεγε οτι οσο υψηλοτερο ειναι το SNR 11~12 τοσο καλυτερο για την γραμμη. Υπαρχει καποιος που να μπορει να βοηθησει πανω στο θεμα αυτο και να μου εξηγησει τι παιζει? γνωριζω οτι εχει αμμεση σχεση με αποσταση και ποιοτητα γραμμης (Sound to Noise Ratio)




Off Topic


		Το ποιο είναι το ιδανικό snr εξαρτάται από την γραμμή. Σε γραμμές χωρίς πολύ θόρυβο, μπορεί να πάει και στα 6 (άρα μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα), χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και σφάλματα. Όμως σε ορισμένες προβληματικές και απομακρυσμένες γραμμές, ένα υψηλότερο snr είναι καλύτερο, διότι η γραμμή είναι πιο σταθερή και με λιγότερα σφάλματα. Όμως η ταχύτητα πέφτει αισθητά.

----------


## alieus

> Εγω τελικα πηγα ΟΤΕ με 24.90 24αρι απεριοριστα 30' κινητα με 31.90 μεταφορα και δωρο το ρουτερ. Οπως ενημερωθηκα απο φιλη μου που δουλευει στον ΟΤΕ, αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη προσφορα που μπορεις να πετυχεις ΜΟΝΟ αν στην κανουν μεσω τελεμαρκετιγνκ. Διαφορετικα παει 29,90 το πακετο. Α πηρα και -15% στο συμβολαιο του κινητου μου.
> 
> Και γιατι τον προτιμησα τωρα ... wind χαος, 4νετ παει ασχημα και στην hol βλεπω να μαζευετε τρελος λαος (το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο εχει και 30λεπτακια αναμονη...). Λιγο πιο ακριβος προφανως, αλλα και λιγοτερο χαοτικος πλεον. Ειχαμε καλομαθεο στην on να ειμαστε λιγοι και καλοι τοσα χρονια ☺


Τι να πούμε και οι...βιβοντιανοί!!! :Crying:

----------


## riptor01

> Αυτό έγινε ΤΩΡΑ από υπάλληλο που δούλευε κάποια στιγμή στην On, κι έβαλε χέρι στο πελατολόγιο, και μπορεί να 'χει φύγει εδώ και μήνες...
> 
> Ήσουν στη πιο σοβαρή εταιρεία, που ούτε με δικηγορικά γραφεία ούτε με εισπρακτικές εταιρείες έκανε κολπάκια,
> σε αντίθεση με Wind, Forthnet, ΟΤΕ
> 
> Είχαν απίστευτους τεχνικούς που ήξεραν τι τους γίνετε κι όχι απλούς τηλεφωνητές που σου απαντούσαν με βάση φόρμας/ερωτηματολογίου
> 
> Είχαν ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά
> 
> ...


Συμφωνω, αφηστε που μπορει να το εχει κανει ηδη καποιο στελεχος της εταιριας που ηξερε οτι θα φτασουν σε αυτο το σημειο, ειχε ηδη κανονισει να φυγει να παει να εργαστει με αυτους (γιατι σιγουρα καποιοι θα απορροφηθουν απο αλλους παροχους, δεν παιζει να μεινουν ολοι ανεργοι) και να πηρε μαζι λιστες, η απλα οντως καποιοι απλοι εργαζομενοι τις πουλησαν για να βγαλουν καποια χρηματα, ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ!! δεν γνωριζω σιγουρα, εικαζω απλα!!

----------


## anti exploit 7

> Αυτό έγινε ΤΩΡΑ από υπάλληλο που δούλευε κάποια στιγμή στην On, κι έβαλε χέρι στο πελατολόγιο, και μπορεί να 'χει φύγει εδώ και μήνες...
> 
> Ήσουν στη πιο σοβαρή εταιρεία, που ούτε με δικηγορικά γραφεία ούτε με εισπρακτικές εταιρείες έκανε κολπάκια,
> σε αντίθεση με Wind, Forthnet, ΟΤΕ
> 
> Είχαν απίστευτους τεχνικούς που ήξεραν τι τους γίνετε κι όχι απλούς τηλεφωνητές που σου απαντούσαν με βάση φόρμας/ερωτηματολογίου
> 
> Είχαν ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά
> 
> ...


δεν κατάλαβα?

----------


## riptor01

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το ποιο είναι το ιδανικό snr εξαρτάται από την γραμμή. Σε γραμμές χωρίς πολύ θόρυβο, μπορεί να πάει και στα 6 (άρα μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα), χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και σφάλματα. Όμως σε ορισμένες προβληματικές και απομακρυσμένες γραμμές, ένα υψηλότερο snr είναι καλύτερο, διότι η γραμμή είναι πιο σταθερή και με λιγότερα σφάλματα. Όμως η ταχύτητα πέφτει αισθητά.


Σε ευχαριστω!! απο ποση αποσταση και πανω θεωρειτε μια γραμμη απομακρυσμενη? 2km ειναι πολλα?

----------


## superalex405

> Σε ευχαριστω!! απο ποση αποσταση και πανω θεωρειτε μια γραμμη απομακρυσμενη? 2km ειναι πολλα?




Off Topic


		Συνήθως εως τα 3 δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Εαν θες κάτι παραπάνω να ρωτήσεις στείλε Personal message γιατί είμαστε εκτός θέματος!

----------


## burlan

Καλησπέρα. Έγινε και σε μένα αυτή η προσφορά με τα 20.89 ευρώ της HOL. Όμως δεν φαίνεται πουθενά στο συμβόλαιο η εν λόγω τιμή. Πως μπορώ να το κατοχυρώσω αυτό? Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει τις τιμές όπως ειπώθηκαν πιο πάνω από τον Σάκη.

----------


## GeoKom

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Κατακαίνουριος στο forum, μόνιμος κάτοικος εξωτερικού, πελαγωμένος πελάτης Vivodi  και με μια πολυ βασική ερώτηση...

*Yπάρχει πάροχος που να προσφέρει double play χωρίς ελάχιστη διάρκεια συμβολαίου;*

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Καλησπέρα. Έγινε και σε μένα αυτή η προσφορά με τα 20.89 ευρώ της HOL. Όμως δεν φαίνεται πουθενά στο συμβόλαιο η εν λόγω τιμή. Πως μπορώ να το κατοχυρώσω αυτό? Συγκεκριμένα αναφέρει τις τιμές όπως ειπώθηκαν πιο πάνω από τον Σάκη.


Ζητάς να στα στείλουν σε email. Δες εδώ, έτσι έκανα εγώ...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...80#post5702280

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Κατακαίνουριος στο forum, μόνιμος κάτοικος εξωτερικού, πελαγωμένος πελάτης Vivodi  και με μια πολυ βασική ερώτηση...
> 
> *Yπάρχει πάροχος που να προσφέρει double play χωρίς ελάχιστη διάρκεια συμβολαίου;*
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας.


Και η HOL το κάνει αλλά δεν σε συμφέρει γιατί λένε πως μετά τους 24 μήνες η τιμή διαμορφώνεται στα 42 αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Σταθερή τιμή όπως θέλεις, όχι, δεν δίνει κανένας.

----------


## burlan

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Θα επικοινωνήσω αύριο μαζί τους.  :Smile:

----------


## messinia3

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Κατακαίνουριος στο forum, μόνιμος κάτοικος εξωτερικού, πελαγωμένος πελάτης Vivodi  και με μια πολυ βασική ερώτηση...
> 
> *Yπάρχει πάροχος που να προσφέρει double play χωρίς ελάχιστη διάρκεια συμβολαίου;*
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για το χρόνο σας.


θεωρητικά η Forthnet προσφέρει asdl 24αρι με σταθερά και 700 λεπτά σε κινητά με 24,90 για ΄΄πάντα΄΄.(με 18μηνη αρχική δέσμευση)

----------


## dimangelid

> θεωρητικά η Forthnet προσφέρει asdl 24αρι με σταθερά και 700 λεπτά σε κινητά με 24,90 για ΄΄πάντα΄΄.(με 18μηνη αρχική δέσμευση)


Ο άνθρωπος ρωτάει άλλο πράγμα... Θέλει συμβόλαιο αορίστου χρόνου από την πρώτη μέρα, πράγμα που δεν πιστεύω να κάνει κανένας πλέον. Πριν αρκετά χρόνια έδινε ο ΟΤΕ τέτοια συμβόλαια και χρέωνε μόνο το τέλος ενεργοποίησης της υπηρεσίας.

----------


## sakis.kom

> θεωρητικά η Forthnet προσφέρει asdl 24αρι με σταθερά και 700 λεπτά σε κινητά με 24,90 για ΄΄πάντα΄΄.(με 18μηνη αρχική δέσμευση)


Η NOVA θα πουληθεί κάποια στιγμή. Όταν αυτοί οι δύο θα σπάσουν την συνεργασία, αυτό το "για πάντα" δεν μπορεί να το εγγυηθεί κανένας τους.

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Ο άνθρωπος ρωτάει άλλο πράγμα... Θέλει συμβόλαιο αορίστου χρόνου από την πρώτη μέρα, πράγμα που δεν πιστεύω να κάνει κανένας πλέον. Πριν αρκετά χρόνια έδινε ο ΟΤΕ τέτοια συμβόλαια και χρέωνε μόνο το τέλος ενεργοποίησης της υπηρεσίας.


Ε ας κάνει στη Wind ή στη HOL, έτσι κι αλλιώς, καθε βδομάδα αλλάζουν τον τιμοκαταλογο. Στην ουσία αοριστου θα ειναι αφού θα έχει δικαιωμα υπαναχώρησης

----------


## Sauber

> Ρε ναι λέμε!  Πάρε το 13844 / 213-0013844 και ζήτα την κοπέλα που σου είπα.


Αν μπορείς, στείλε και σε μένα τα στοιχεία της κοπέλας αυτής.. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## aroutis

Σημερα παρατήρησα ότι εχουν κατεβάσει 2 MBps τη γραμμή και τους άνοιξα ticket. 

Κατά τα άλλα πήγα HOL , τη Wind απλά δεν την εμπιστεύομαι.

----------


## sakisvele

> Αν δηλώσεις πως είσαι από ΟΝ, θα έχεις και έκπτωση 18 ευρώ. Αν σου πούνε πως δεν γίνεται, να τους πεις να το ξανακοιτάξουν γιατί γίνεται.
> Μου το έχουν δώσει σε προσωπική προσφορά και αν θέλει κάποιος το ίδιο καλεί και θα το πάρει.


Σε ποια εταιρια θα έχεις και έκπτωση 18 ευρώ?
Ποιος εχει παρει καλη προσφορα για δευτερη γραμμη τελικα και ποιο το τηλεφωνο να ενημερωθώ

----------


## Hetfield

> Συμφωνω, αφηστε που μπορει να το εχει κανει ηδη καποιο στελεχος της εταιριας που ηξερε οτι θα φτασουν σε αυτο το σημειο, ειχε ηδη κανονισει να φυγει να παει να εργαστει με αυτους (γιατι σιγουρα καποιοι θα απορροφηθουν απο αλλους παροχους, δεν παιζει να μεινουν ολοι ανεργοι) και να πηρε μαζι λιστες, η απλα οντως καποιοι απλοι εργαζομενοι τις πουλησαν για να βγαλουν καποια χρηματα, ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ!! δεν γνωριζω σιγουρα, εικαζω απλα!!


Η εξωρυξη τετοιων δεδομενων απο βασεις φυσικα και μπορει να γινει αντιληπτη και να βρεθει ο υπαιτιος. Για αυτο υπαρχουν και τα logs των πληροφοριακων συστηματων  :Wink:

----------


## akiss

> Σημερα παρατήρησα ότι εχουν κατεβάσει 2 MBps τη γραμμή και τους άνοιξα ticket. 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα πήγα HOL , τη Wind απλά δεν την εμπιστεύομαι.


Προχθες ειδα οτι μου ειχαν αλλαξει προφιλ και ημουν στα 8. Το αλλαξα μεσα απο το σιτε και κλειδωσα στα 14.

----------


## anti exploit 7

> Προχθες ειδα οτι μου ειχαν αλλαξει προφιλ και ημουν στα 8. Το αλλαξα μεσα απο το σιτε και κλειδωσα στα 14.


εμένα από 18 mbps fast path με πήγαν στα 12 mbps fast path.. τι να τους πεις τώρα ? και δεν έχω δυνατότητά να αλλάξω από MyOn γιατί είμαι ξαφνικά κάτω από 16 .

----------


## nkar

> Εγω πισευω (αποψη μου παντα) οτι το κανουν επιτηδες! Πονταρουν οτι πολλοι δεν εχουν καταλαβει τι γινεται και οτι δεν θα αλλαξουν παροχο και αυτοματα ο αριθμος θα μεταφερθει στον ΟΤΕ με χρονοχρεωση που αυτο μπορει να ειναι πολυ τσουχτερο για τον πελατη και κερδοφορο για τον ΟΤΕ! .


Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γίνει με τη γραμμή αν δεν κάνουμε τίποτε (ούτε αίτηση φορητότητας) .
Ξερει κανείς?

Υπάρχει το σενάριο αυτό για μεταφορά στον ΟΤΕ υποχρεωτικά και να πληρώνουμε εκει?
Χλωμο μου φαίνεται χωρις να έχουμε υπογράψει τίποτε.

- - - Updated - - -

Μπορεις να στείλεις κι απο εδω τα στοιχεία?
Ευχαριστώ




> Σου ήρθε!

----------


## anti exploit 7

έχει παρατήρηση κανένας άλλος για μεγάλη πτώση συγχρονισμού ταχύτητάς ιντερνέτ?

----------


## Atallos

> Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα γίνει με τη γραμμή αν δεν κάνουμε τίποτε (ούτε αίτηση φορητότητας) .
> Ξερει κανείς?
> 
> Υπάρχει το σενάριο αυτό για μεταφορά στον ΟΤΕ υποχρεωτικά και να πληρώνουμε εκει?
> Χλωμο μου φαίνεται χωρις να έχουμε υπογράψει τίποτε.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Μπορεις να στείλεις κι απο εδω τα στοιχεία?
> Ευχαριστώ


Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αλλα καποια παιδια εδω ανεφεραν οτι περνας αυτοματα στον ΟΤΕ για 6 μηνες με χρονοχρεωση

----------


## riptor01

Μετά από επικοινωνία με ΟΤΕ μου είπαν ότι όντως πάει ο αριθμός σε αυτούς αλλά δεν λειτουργεί και θέλει ξανά διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης και προφανώς το τέλος ενεργοποίησης

----------


## sakis.kom

> Σε ποια εταιρια θα έχεις και έκπτωση 18 ευρώ?
> Ποιος εχει παρει καλη προσφορα για δευτερη γραμμη τελικα και ποιο το τηλεφωνο να ενημερωθώ


Το -18 για CYTA, για μία φορά.

Αν θες δεύτερη ανεξάρτητη γραμμή όπως στην ΟΝ, τότε πας CYTA με 33.70
Αν αρκείσαι στο να σε παίρνουν και στα δύο νούμερα αλλά να μιλάς μόνο στο ένα και όχι παράλληλα, τότε HOL και γίνεται χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση.

- - - Updated - - -

Παιδιά, τα ΠΜ ένα ένα, δεν σας προλαβαίνω!!!  :Razz: 
Τα τεχνικά θέματα που ζητάτε, γράψτε τα ανοιχτά και όχι με ΠΜ. Πάλε θα παίρνετε απαντήσεις απλά με βοηθάτε στον τρόπο που απαντάω.

Φιλικα... Σάκης!

- - - Updated - - -




> Μπορεις να στείλεις κι απο εδω τα στοιχεία?
> Ευχαριστώ


Για ποια εταιρία?

----------


## Wiseved

Σάκη αν μπορείς ένα pm τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας με hol. 
Thanks!

----------


## stakar

Αν και έχουν αναφερθεί φθηνότερες προσφορές παραπάνω είπα να το ποστάρω!
Σήμερα που κατεβήκα στο κέντρο λεω δεν περνάς απο WIND και HOL να ρωτήσεις για double-play ως πρών συνδρομητής On ετσι ενημερωτικά!
και μου εδωσαν γραπτως τα εξης:
*WIND:* 
ADSL 24αρι, Απεριοριστά σταθερά Ελλάδος, 300' προς κινητά Vodafone & Comote, 24μηνο συμβόλαιο, Δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποιήσης, 300' προς κινητά Wind, με το δικό μόντεμ, ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ: 22 ευρώ (Αν δεν βάλω τα 300' προς κινητά Wind η τιμη πεφτει στα 21 ευρώ

*HOL:* 
ADSL 24αρι, Απεριοριστά σταθερά Ελλάδος, 300' προς κινητά, 24μηνο συμβόλαιο, Δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποιήσης, με το δικό μόντεμ, ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΤΙΜΗ: 23 ευρώ

----------


## sakis.kom

Της WIND είναι καλύτερη από αυτή που έχουν στο site.
Της HOL το πακέτο είναι COPY/PASTE ότι γράφουν και στο site τους με εξαίρεση το δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σάκη αν μπορείς ένα pm τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας με hol. 
> Thanks!


Έτοιμος!

----------


## EvaAthens

Σάκη και από μένα ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ! Πραγματικά έχεις βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο εδώ μέσα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## messinia3

> Σάκη και από μένα ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ! Πραγματικά έχεις βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο εδώ μέσα!


Και παράλληλα επιβραβεύουμε και την ευγενέστατη κοπέλα προσφέροντας τις νέες συνδέσεις μαζικά και χωρίς κόπο.

----------


## EvaAthens

> Και παράλληλα επιβραβεύουμε και την ευγενέστατη κοπέλα προσφέροντας τις νέες συνδέσεις μαζικά και χωρίς κόπο.


Επειδή όλες αυτές τις μέρες έχω μιλήσει με πολλούς και διάφορους από hol, η κοπέλα αυτή πραγματικά ξέρει πολύ καλά τη δουλειά της. Μπράβο και στο Σάκη για την όλη του προσπάθεια, αλλά μπράβο και στην κοπέλα αυτή!

----------


## yyy

Εμένα με αγνοούν προκλητικά  :Smile:  :Ρ
Όλες αυτές τις ημέρες, μόνο ένα τηλεφώνημα στο κινητό μου από τα κεντρικά της hol και ένα στο σταθερό από εξωτερικό συνεργάτη wind+cyta+OTE!
Δουλεύει καλά φαίνεται η λίστα του άρθρου 11 που έχω γραφτεί!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sakis.kom

> Σάκη και από μένα ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ! Πραγματικά έχεις βοηθήσει πολύ κόσμο εδώ μέσα!


Ευχαριστώ Εύα! Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!
Σίγουρα και η κοπέλα από την HOL μας ευχαριστεί όλους και για τις νέες συνδρομές αλλά και για τα καλά μας λόγια.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Dimos35

Sakis φαίνεται ότι η κοπέλα θα πίνει νερό στο όνομα σου. Άξιος.
Και επειδή πρέπει να επιβραβέυουμε τους αξιοπρεπείς και καλούς στη δουλειά τους, σε παρακαλώ θα ήθελα και εγώ το όνομα της κοπέλας.
(άραγε μπορεί να την βρω και τέτοιες ώρες; )

----------


## sakis.kom

> Sakis φαίνεται ότι η κοπέλα θα πίνει νερό στο όνομα σου. Άξιος.


Θα ήθελα ένα ρούτερ αλλά μου είπε πως δεν γίνεται.  :Razz:   :Embarassed: 
Οπότε θα της ζητήσω μια τηλεόραση!  :ROFL: 


Είναι μέχρι 21:00. Έχεις ΠΜ.

----------


## dimigar

Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω να μου τηλ. εδώ και μια ώρα!!!

----------


## EvaAthens

> Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω να μου τηλ. εδώ και μια ώρα!!!


Μην αγχωνεσαι, θα σε πάρει τηλέφωνο. Άμα σκεφτείς ότι σχεδόν όλο το φόρουμ εδώ ζητάει αυτήν, καταλαβαίνεις ότι έχει πέσει πολύ δουλειά πάνω της

----------


## sakisvele

> Το -18 για CYTA, για μία φορά.
> 
> Αν θες δεύτερη ανεξάρτητη γραμμή όπως στην ΟΝ, τότε πας CYTA με 33.70
> Αν αρκείσαι στο να σε παίρνουν και στα δύο νούμερα αλλά να μιλάς μόνο στο ένα και όχι παράλληλα, τότε HOL και γίνεται χωρίς επιπλέον χρέωση.


*Πηρα προσφορα απο ΟΤΕ για 2η γραμμη 31.30 με ρουτερ PHilips ή ZTE.
Ti λετε αξιζει?*

----------


## Zer0c00L

ναι οντως ο φιλος και συνομιλητης sakis.kom εχει βοηθησει πραγματικα παρα πολλους εδω μεσα με το προβλημα που παρουσιαστηκε με την ON/VIVODI

ελπιζω απλα οι φιλοι να κανουν σωστη επιλογη βαση δικων τους κριτηριων (δεν μπορω να κανω κουμαντο στην τσεπη τους) και να κοιταξουν αυτα που εχω πει εγω και αλλοι για τα καλωδια τους - γειτονες (θα τους βοηθησουν να βρουν τον σωστο παροχο για την περιπτωση τους και να γλυτωσουν απο μπελαδες).

----------


## akisgr

> Μην αγχωνεσαι, θα σε πάρει τηλέφωνο. Άμα σκεφτείς ότι σχεδόν όλο το φόρουμ εδώ ζητάει αυτήν, καταλαβαίνεις ότι έχει πέσει πολύ δουλειά πάνω της


ευτυχώς που υπάρχουνε και άλλες σαν και αυτή και κατάφερα να πάρω και δωρεάν router :P

yeaaaah baby...!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## EvaAthens

> Θα ήθελα ένα ρούτερ αλλά μου είπε πως δεν γίνεται.  
> Οπότε θα της ζητήσω μια τηλεόραση!


Την οποία και δικαιωματικά αξίζεις με τόσο κόσμο που της έχεις στείλει!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Την οποία και δικαιωματικά αξίζεις με τόσο κόσμο που της έχεις στείλει!


πιο ευκολο νομιζω ειναι να της ζητησει το προσωπικο της κινητο απο οτι να του δωσει τηλεοραση.

- - - Updated - - -




> Θα ήθελα ένα ρούτερ αλλά μου είπε πως δεν γίνεται.  
> Οπότε θα της ζητήσω μια τηλεόραση! 
> 
> 
> Είναι μέχρι 21:00. Έχεις ΠΜ.


χλωμο το κοβω να σου δωσει τηλεοραση

πιο πιθανο ειναι αν σου δωσει το προσωπικο της κινητο

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Θα ήθελα ένα ρούτερ αλλά μου είπε πως δεν γίνεται.  
> Οπότε θα της ζητήσω μια τηλεόραση! 
> 
> 
> Είναι μέχρι 21:00. Έχεις ΠΜ.



Αν ζητήσεις προσφορά με τηλεόραση, ίσως σου δώσουν τα ίδια με +4€... Αυτοί εντολές ακολουθούν, δε βγάζουν προσφορές από το μυαλό τους...  :One thumb up:

----------


## akisgr

> πιο ευκολο νομιζω ειναι να της ζητησει το προσωπικο της κινητο απο οτι να του δωσει τηλεοραση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> χλωμο το κοβω να σου δωσει τηλεοραση
> 
> πιο πιθανο ειναι αν σου δωσει το προσωπικο της κινητο


δεν θα το ξεχάσει αυτό...!!! :P

----------


## sakisvele

Κανε την προσφορα της HOL εμφανη καπου να την βλεπουμε με το τηλεφωνο της κυριας ,να μπορουμε να την ενοχλουμε

----------


## messinia3

> πιο ευκολο νομιζω ειναι να της ζητησει το προσωπικο της κινητο απο οτι να του δωσει τηλεοραση.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> χλωμο το κοβω να σου δωσει τηλεοραση
> 
> πιο πιθανο ειναι αν σου δωσει το προσωπικο της κινητο


Ρε το προσωπικό της κινητό το έχουμε και τρίτοι...τηλεόραση πρέπει να πάρει.

----------


## dimigar

> ευτυχώς που υπάρχουνε και άλλες σαν και αυτή και κατάφερα να πάρω και δωρεάν router :P
> 
> yeaaaah baby...!!!!!


Γιατί δεν το λες και σε μας: Ποιά κοπέλλα ήταν αυτή; Από το ίδιο τηλ. του Σάκη;

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω να μου τηλ. εδώ και μια ώρα!!!


Παρ΄όλο που ξαναπήρα τηλ. και ειδοποιήθηκε δεν με πήρε πίσω. Χυλόπιτα!

----------


## ifesys

Καλησπερα,
ανήκω και εγώ στους ευχαριστημενους πελάτες της τεως Vivodi και πλεον τεως ΟΝ με συνδεση απο το 2005 αν θυμάμαι.
Χωρις εξαιρετικά πράγματα καλυπτε τις ανάγκες μου και το σημαντικότερο έχω καταμετρήσει ελάχιστες διακοπές.
Το ερώτημα που υπάρχει τώρα είναι που πάω?  Τι σύνδεση internet να βάλω;  Αν κάποιος εχει ασχοληθεί ας βοηθήσει. Ισως να υπάρχει κάπου καμμιά αναφορά αλλά συγχωρέστε με δεν την βρήκα. Και 54 σελίδες σαυτό το νήμα δεν μπόρεσα να τις διαβάσω.
Βασικά μιλάμε για double play αφού προτεραιότητα είναι το internet και το τηλέφωνο, αν και η προσφορά της nova φαινεται ενδιαφέρουσα αν εγγυάται τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## akisgr

> Καλησπερα,
> ανήκω και εγώ στους ευχαριστημενους πελάτες της τεως Vivodi και πλεον τεως ΟΝ με συνδεση απο το 2005 αν θυμάμαι.
> Χωρις εξαιρετικά πράγματα καλυπτε τις ανάγκες μου και το σημαντικότερο έχω καταμετρήσει ελάχιστες διακοπές.
> Το ερώτημα που υπάρχει τώρα είναι που πάω?  Τι σύνδεση internet να βάλω;  Αν κάποιος εχει ασχοληθεί ας βοηθήσει. Ισως να υπάρχει κάπου καμμιά αναφορά αλλά συγχωρέστε με δεν την βρήκα. Και 54 σελίδες σαυτό το νήμα δεν μπόρεσα να τις διαβάσω.
> Βασικά μιλάμε για double play αφού προτεραιότητα είναι το internet και το τηλέφωνο, αν και η προσφορά της nova φαινεται ενδιαφέρουσα αν εγγυάται τα υπόλοιπα.


θα σου πρότεινα να μείνεις μακριά από την forthnet είναι μια εταιρία που γενικά έχει αρκετά προβλήματα... θα σου πρότεινα να πας στην hol..

----------


## ifesys

Ευχαριστώ πολύ,
επειδή τα κριτήριά μου δεν είναι μόνο οικονομικά αν και ειχα καλομάθει με την Vivodi λέω μηπως υπάρχει καμμιά αξιολογηση ποιότητας των παρόχων για να βοηθήσει στην επιλογη. Από ατυπη δημοσκόπηση (μεταξύ γνωστών και φίλων) οι πρότάσεις είναι HOL η WIND. Αλλά αν υπάρχει μια "αντικειμενική" αξιολόγηση θα βοηθούσε πχ όλοι ξερουμε ότι το 24αρι είναι ευσεβής πόθος, το ερώτημα είναι πόσο κάτω από αυτό. Αυτό ψάχνω,α καιόσον αφορτά την τιμή και η WiND το παει πολύ κοντά στη HOL (η πληροφορία δεν ειναι από την ιδια αλλά από έναν φιλο που ψάχνεται κι αυτός).

----------


## kkgas

ακουσα αρκετους να μιλανε για τον βρονχο, πως μπορουμε να ξερουμε ποιος ειναι ο δικος μας?

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> Καλησπερα,
> ανήκω και εγώ στους ευχαριστημενους πελάτες της τεως Vivodi και πλεον τεως ΟΝ με συνδεση απο το 2005 αν θυμάμαι.
> Χωρις εξαιρετικά πράγματα καλυπτε τις ανάγκες μου και το σημαντικότερο έχω καταμετρήσει ελάχιστες διακοπές.
> Το ερώτημα που υπάρχει τώρα είναι που πάω?  Τι σύνδεση internet να βάλω;  Αν κάποιος εχει ασχοληθεί ας βοηθήσει. Ισως να υπάρχει κάπου καμμιά αναφορά αλλά συγχωρέστε με δεν την βρήκα. Και 54 σελίδες σαυτό το νήμα δεν μπόρεσα να τις διαβάσω.
> Βασικά μιλάμε για double play αφού προτεραιότητα είναι το internet και το τηλέφωνο, αν και η προσφορά της nova φαινεται ενδιαφέρουσα αν εγγυάται τα υπόλοιπα.


Αν θες καλες τιμές πας Wind αλλά αν εχεις προβλήματα, κάνεις το σταυρό σου
Αν θες λίγα προβλήματα, αλλά μέτρια εξυπηρέτηση, πας ΟΤΕ
Αν καλή εξυπηρέτηση όταν τη χρειαστείς, πας HOL
Αν μιλάς πολύ σε κινητά, πας Forthnet

----------


## riptor01

> ακουσα αρκετους να μιλανε για τον βρονχο, πως μπορουμε να ξερουμε ποιος ειναι ο δικος μας?


Συνηθως αναγραφεται στο πισω μερος του λογαριασμου, ειναι ενας αριθμος με γραμματα. Προσωπικα στους λογαριασμους ΟΝ και WIND το αναγραφουν στο πισω μερος. Αν παλι δεν το βρεις με ενα τηλ στην εξυπηρετηση θα στο πουνε.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Καλησπερα,
> ανήκω και εγώ στους ευχαριστημενους πελάτες της τεως Vivodi και πλεον τεως ΟΝ με συνδεση απο το 2005 αν θυμάμαι.
> Χωρις εξαιρετικά πράγματα καλυπτε τις ανάγκες μου και το σημαντικότερο έχω καταμετρήσει ελάχιστες διακοπές.
> Το ερώτημα που υπάρχει τώρα είναι που πάω?  Τι σύνδεση internet να βάλω;  Αν κάποιος εχει ασχοληθεί ας βοηθήσει. Ισως να υπάρχει κάπου καμμιά αναφορά αλλά συγχωρέστε με δεν την βρήκα. Και 54 σελίδες σαυτό το νήμα δεν μπόρεσα να τις διαβάσω.
> Βασικά μιλάμε για double play αφού προτεραιότητα είναι το internet και το τηλέφωνο, αν και η προσφορά της nova φαινεται ενδιαφέρουσα αν εγγυάται τα υπόλοιπα.


Αν θες δύο νούμερα, πας CYTA, αλλιώς πας HOL.
Αν δεν σε πειράζει το οικονομικό, πας ΟΤΕ.

- - - Updated - - -




> ακουσα αρκετους να μιλανε για τον βρονχο, πως μπορουμε να ξερουμε ποιος ειναι ο δικος μας?


Φαίνεται στον λογαριασμό, πάνω αριστερά.

- - - Updated - - -




> ευτυχώς που υπάρχουνε και άλλες σαν και αυτή και κατάφερα να πάρω και δωρεάν router :P
> 
> yeaaaah baby...!!!!!


Πήρες δηλαδή ότι ανέφερα + ρούτερ?
Την SIM με 120' ομιλίας?

----------


## akisgr

> Γιατί δεν το λες και σε μας: Ποιά κοπέλλα ήταν αυτή; Από το ίδιο τηλ. του Σάκη;


με πήρανε σήμερα στο κινητό τις εταιρίας μου vodafone.. από την hol και μου κάνανε προσφορα.. 

24mbps internet
δωρεάν αστικές+υπεραστικές κλήσης
1600 προς εξωτερικό
300λεπτά προς κινητά

στα 26 euro..

σχετικά για το δωρεάν router ήτανε από το πιο δύσκολο κομμάτι...!

δεν γινότανε τίποτα όσο και αν την πίεζα.. μέχρι που τελικά μου δώσανε δωροεπιταγή 20 euro από την vodafone για να πάρω το router lol...

----------


## equinox

> *Πηρα προσφορα απο ΟΤΕ για 2η γραμμη 31.30 με ρουτερ PHilips ή ZTE.
> Ti λετε αξιζει?*


Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Σας διαβάζω χρόνια αλλά δεν πήρα ποτέ το θάρρος να γράψω μέχρι σήμερα που κάπως τρελάθηκα γιατί είχα κι εγώ ΟΝ για χρόνια μέχρι που μετακόμισα και τώρα κλέβω από γείτονες!
Πριν λίγο μου είπε συγγενής μου που είχε ΟΝ, ότι τον πήρε ένας από το 13888 και έκλεισε 24άρα με 25,9 με δωρεάν φορητότητα! και του έδιναν λέει και καινούργιο ρούτερ και δορυφορική τιβι φουλ πακέτο με +15,9 και με δωρεάν το πιάτο/δέκτη και όλη την εγκατάσταση...
Μου έδωσε και στοιχεία του πωλητή γιατί θέλω το πρωί να πάρω κι εγώ να το βεβαιώσω, αλλά πραγματικά είναι δυνατόν; Ξερει κανείς κάτι σχετικά;.....

----------


## ifesys

Ευχαριστώ, όλους για τις απαντήσεις τους.
έχω καταλήξει σε WIND γιατί μετά από επικοινωνία με φίλο με κατάστημα Η/Υ διπλα μου εχει WIND εδώ και αρκετό καιρό χωρίς κανενα πρόβλημα (2paly).
Επίσης για να γνωρίζετε μου μίλησε με πολύ καλά λόγια και για την HOL. Συνεπώς η επιλογή πεφτει στο τι δινει ο καθένας παροχος και ποσο κοστιζει.
Η δική μου επιλογή βασίζεται στην εικόνα της ποιότητας που μου μεταφερει ένας επαγγελαμτίας για τον οποίο τηλ + internet είναι εργαλείο και το ότι περνάμε από το ιδιο στην κυριολεξια κουτί. Αντίθετα δεν θα επελεγα ΟΤΕ γιατί ο γείτονάς μου (ηθελε και VDSL) εχει συχνά προβλήματα και επικοινωνούσε απο τη δική μου φτωχοvivodi για να του τα λύσουνε.
Sakis η προσφορά που εγραφες σε διπλανό νημα (Προσφορά WIND (εξωτερικός συνεργάτης) για συνδρομητές ON Telecoms, και όχι μόνο) ισχύει και πως μπορουμε να την εχουμε.

----------


## riptor01

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Σας διαβάζω χρόνια αλλά δεν πήρα ποτέ το θάρρος να γράψω μέχρι σήμερα που κάπως τρελάθηκα γιατί είχα κι εγώ ΟΝ για χρόνια μέχρι που μετακόμισα και τώρα κλέβω από γείτονες!
> Πριν λίγο μου είπε συγγενής μου που είχε ΟΝ, ότι τον πήρε ένας από το 13888 και έκλεισε 24άρα με 25,9 με δωρεάν φορητότητα! και του έδιναν λέει και καινούργιο ρούτερ και δορυφορική τιβι φουλ πακέτο με +15,9 και με δωρεάν το πιάτο/δέκτη και όλη την εγκατάσταση...
> Μου έδωσε και στοιχεία του πωλητή γιατί θέλω το πρωί να πάρω κι εγώ να το βεβαιώσω, αλλά πραγματικά είναι δυνατόν; Ξερει κανείς κάτι σχετικά;.....


Εμενα μου εκανα προτασ 24αρι ιντερνετ απεριοριστα σταθερα και 30' κινητα με 24.90 το μηνα για 2 χρονια με δωρεαν ρουτερ και εκπτωση αν υπαρχει συνδεση κοσμοτε στο ονομα που θα γινει η συνδεση στον οτε. επισης αν ηθελα μου εδιναν +15.90 το μηνα για οτε τι βι φουλ πακ με δωρο τον εξοπλισμο ολο και την εγκατασταση και επισης στην περιπτωση αυτη μου εδιναν και 30 ευρω δωροεπιταγη για οτεσοπ/γερμανο. τα εξοδα ομως φορητοτητας 31.90 δεν τα εκαναν δωρο. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ομως, υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη σου, κατι που δεν ειχα δει εγω και τωρα εχω κανει την μεταφορα και περιμενω να με ενημερωσουν για διαθεσιμοτητα αλλιως θα φυγω για ΗΟΛ αν και αυτη μου ειπε πως μαλλον ουτε αυτη θα εχει για μενα λογω περιοχης που ειμαι. μπορεις να κανεις εναν ελεγχο εδω 
https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/check-a...p_v_l_s_g_id=0
με διευθυνση παντα μιας και δεν εχεις αριθμο ΟΤΕ

----------


## ifesys

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Σας διαβάζω χρόνια αλλά δεν πήρα ποτέ το θάρρος να γράψω μέχρι σήμερα που κάπως τρελάθηκα γιατί είχα κι εγώ ΟΝ για χρόνια μέχρι που μετακόμισα και τώρα κλέβω από γείτονες!
> Πριν λίγο μου είπε συγγενής μου που είχε ΟΝ, ότι τον πήρε ένας από το 13888 και έκλεισε 24άρα με 25,9 με δωρεάν φορητότητα! και του έδιναν λέει και καινούργιο ρούτερ και δορυφορική τιβι φουλ πακέτο με +15,9 και με δωρεάν το πιάτο/δέκτη και όλη την εγκατάσταση...
> Μου έδωσε και στοιχεία του πωλητή γιατί θέλω το πρωί να πάρω κι εγώ να το βεβαιώσω, αλλά πραγματικά είναι δυνατόν; Ξερει κανείς κάτι σχετικά;.....


Αγαπητέ, αυτό μου θυμίζει την προσφορά της Nοva που μου κανανε τηλ το μεσημέρι (29,90) με 24αρι + αστικά, υπεραστικά+300 προς κινητα + πιατο - αποκωδ. εγκατασταση κλπ την ιδια που εχει στο site. Εξαρτάται τι θέλεις. Παντως τα σχόλια για forthnet δεν ειναι θετικά από οτι διαβάζω εδω, ιδιαν αντιληψη δεν εχω, αν και πρεπει να ομολογήσω ότι μεχρι το 2008 που ειχα στο αλλο σπιτι ημουν απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος αλλά επειδή ημουν και με τη vivodi εδω δεν μπορουσα να καταλάβω τι παραπάνω μου προσφεραν και πλήρωνα παραπανω.

----------


## riptor01

μπορει οντως να ισχυει η δωρεαν μεταφορα μιας και εβαλε οτε τιβι και του ζητανε και 25.90 αντι για 24.90 οπως εμενα

----------


## sakis.kom

> Sakis η προσφορά που εγραφες σε διπλανό νημα (Προσφορά WIND (εξωτερικός συνεργάτης) για συνδρομητές ON Telecoms, και όχι μόνο) ισχύει και πως μπορουμε να την εχουμε.


Εγώ δεν την έχω κάνει ακόμα γιατί πρέπει πρώτα να πάρει το δεύτερο μου νούμερο η HOL, και μετά μπορώ να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου και για εκεί (δεύτερη γραμμή).
Έχουνε κάνει παιδιά τα χαρτιά αλλά ΞΕΚΑΚΑΘΑΡΗ απάντηση πως όλα είναι ΟΚ 100% δεν έχουμε από κάποιον, εκτός και αν έχουμε και δεν το θυμάμαι.

----------


## equinox

> Παράθεση Αρχικό μήνυμα από equinox Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Σας διαβάζω χρόνια αλλά δεν πήρα ποτέ το θάρρος να γράψω μέχρι σήμερα που κάπως τρελάθηκα γιατί είχα κι εγώ ΟΝ για χρόνια μέχρι που μετακόμισα και τώρα κλέβω από γείτονες!
> Πριν λίγο μου είπε συγγενής μου που είχε ΟΝ, ότι τον πήρε ένας από το 13888 και έκλεισε 24άρα με 25,9 με δωρεάν φορητότητα! και του έδιναν λέει και καινούργιο ρούτερ και δορυφορική τιβι φουλ πακέτο με +15,9 και με δωρεάν το πιάτο/δέκτη και όλη την εγκατάσταση...
> Μου έδωσε και στοιχεία του πωλητή γιατί θέλω το πρωί να πάρω κι εγώ να το βεβαιώσω, αλλά πραγματικά είναι δυνατόν; Ξερει κανείς κάτι σχετικά;.....
> Εμενα μου εκανα προτασ 24αρι ιντερνετ απεριοριστα σταθερα και 30' κινητα με 24.90 το μηνα για 2 χρονια με δωρεαν ρουτερ και εκπτωση αν υπαρχει συνδεση κοσμοτε στο ονομα που θα γινει η συνδεση στον οτε. επισης αν ηθελα μου εδιναν +15.90 το μηνα για οτε τι βι φουλ πακ με δωρο τον εξοπλισμο ολο και την εγκατασταση και επισης στην περιπτωση αυτη μου εδιναν και 30 ευρω δωροεπιταγη για οτεσοπ/γερμανο. τα εξοδα ομως φορητοτητας 31.90 δεν τα εκαναν δωρο. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ομως, υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα στην περιοχη σου, κατι που δεν ειχα δει εγω και τωρα εχω κανει την μεταφορα και περιμενω να με ενημερωσουν για διαθεσιμοτητα αλλιως θα φυγω για ΗΟΛ αν και αυτη μου ειπε πως μαλλον ουτε αυτη θα εχει για μενα λογω περιοχης που ειμαι. μπορεις να κανεις εναν ελεγχο εδω
> https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/check-a...p_v_l_s_g_id=0
> με διευθυνση παντα μιας και δεν εχεις αριθμο ΟΤΕ



Όχι το τιβι δεν το έβαλε! Αλλά τρελάθηκα γιατί το λιμπίζομαι εγώ!!!
Το καλύτερο που ήξερα ήταν 21,90 που λένε στη σελίδα τους, αλλά βλέπω εδώ ότι κι άλλος φίλος βασικά επιβεβαιώνει την τιμή! Βέβαια η δωροεπιταγή εμένα δεν με απασχολεί γιατί προτιμώ να εξοικονομήσω μετρητά πόρκα μιζέρια...
Το μόνο που έχω αγωνία μεγάλη είναι αν θα δικαιούμαι αυτές τις τιμές γιατί εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου γραμμή αυτή την στιγμή.

----------


## sakis.kom

> Αγαπητέ, αυτό μου θυμίζει την προσφορά της Nοva που μου κανανε τηλ το μεσημέρι (29,90) με 24αρι + αστικά, υπεραστικά+300 προς κινητα + πιατο - αποκωδ. εγκατασταση κλπ την ιδια που εχει στο site. Εξαρτάται τι θέλεις. Παντως τα σχόλια για forthnet δεν ειναι θετικά από οτι διαβάζω εδω, ιδιαν αντιληψη δεν εχω, αν και πρεπει να ομολογήσω ότι μεχρι το 2008 που ειχα στο αλλο σπιτι ημουν απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος αλλά επειδή ημουν και με τη vivodi εδω δεν μπορουσα να καταλάβω τι παραπάνω μου προσφεραν και πλήρωνα παραπανω.


Με πήρε και εμένα μια χαζούλα κοπελίτσα το μεσημέρι και μου έλεγε τα παραπάνω. Τιμές ούτε καν συγκράτησα, της είπα πως πάω HOL + WIND, και της το έκλεισα.

----------


## riptor01

> Όχι το τιβι δεν το έβαλε! Αλλά τρελάθηκα γιατί το λιμπίζομαι εγώ!!!
> Το καλύτερο που ήξερα ήταν 21,90 που λένε στη σελίδα τους, αλλά βλέπω εδώ ότι κι άλλος φίλος βασικά επιβεβαιώνει την τιμή! Βέβαια η δωροεπιταγή εμένα δεν με απασχολεί γιατί προτιμώ να εξοικονομήσω μετρητά πόρκα μιζέρια...
> Το μόνο που έχω αγωνία μεγάλη είναι αν θα δικαιούμαι αυτές τις τιμές γιατί εγώ δεν έχω καθόλου γραμμή αυτή την στιγμή.


μιας και δεν εχεις καν γραμμη δεν ξερω αν ισχυουν οι προσφορες για σενα (φανταζομαι πως ναι) απλα εσυ θα πληρωσεις 80 ευρω τελη ενεργοποιησης καινουργιας γραμμης. διορθωστε με αν λεω λαθος τιμη.

----------


## equinox

> Αγαπητέ, αυτό μου θυμίζει την προσφορά της Nοva που μου κανανε τηλ το μεσημέρι (29,90) με 24αρι + αστικά, υπεραστικά+300 προς κινητα + πιατο - αποκωδ. εγκατασταση κλπ την ιδια που εχει στο site. Εξαρτάται τι θέλεις. Παντως τα σχόλια για forthnet δεν ειναι θετικά από οτι διαβάζω εδω, ιδιαν αντιληψη δεν εχω, αν και πρεπει να ομολογήσω ότι μεχρι το 2008 που ειχα στο αλλο σπιτι ημουν απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος αλλά επειδή ημουν και με τη vivodi εδω δεν μπορουσα να καταλάβω τι παραπάνω μου προσφεραν και πλήρωνα παραπανω.


Θέλω να βλέπω μπάρτσα, μπαγερν και λίβερπουλ γιατί έχω τρέλλα και θέλω και το Ε που με έχει πρήξει η σύζυγος! 
Κατά τα άλλα ιντερνετικά έχω πολύ καλή άποψη για την φορθνετ από αυτά που ακούω βέβαια πάντα - προσωπική εμπειρία δεν έχω...

- - - Updated - - -




> μιας και δεν εχεις καν γραμμη δεν ξερω αν ισχυουν οι προσφορες για σενα (φανταζομαι πως ναι) απλα εσυ θα πληρωσεις 80 ευρω τελη ενεργοποιησης καινουργιας γραμμης. διορθωστε με αν λεω λαθος τιμη.


Θα καλέσω αύριο και θα σας ενημερώσω!!!
Είχα μια ΣΥΤΑ εγώ, αλλά λόγω της κρίσης αναγκάστηκα να την σταματήσω από τον δεκέμβρη του 14 και να κλέβω από γείτονες και συγγενείς - δεν νομίζω να  ισχύει ακόμα αυτή η γραμμή. Τώρα είμαι καλύτερα οικονομικά και ψάχνομαι κι εγώ. Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια.

Σας διαβάζω πάντως καιρό και νομίζω πως αν δεν ψηθώ με το οτε τιβι, μάλλον τείνω προς wind ή hol. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οικονομικά τουλάχιστον δεν συγκρίνονται...

----------


## riptor01

> Θέλω να βλέπω μπάρτσα, μπαγερν και λίβερπουλ γιατί έχω τρέλλα και θέλω και το Ε που με έχει πρήξει η σύζυγος! 
> Κατά τα άλλα ιντερνετικά έχω πολύ καλή άποψη για την φορθνετ από αυτά που ακούω βέβαια πάντα - προσωπική εμπειρία δεν έχω...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Θα καλέσω αύριο και θα σας ενημερώσω!!!
> Είχα μια ΣΥΤΑ εγώ, αλλά λόγω της κρίσης αναγκάστηκα να την σταματήσω από τον δεκέμβρη του 14 και να κλέβω από γείτονες και συγγενείς - δεν νομίζω να  ισχύει ακόμα αυτή η γραμμή. Τώρα είμαι καλύτερα οικονομικά και ψάχνομαι κι εγώ. Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια.
> 
> Σας διαβάζω πάντως καιρό και νομίζω πως αν δεν ψηθώ με το οτε τιβι, μάλλον τείνω προς wind ή hol. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οικονομικά τουλάχιστον δεν συγκρίνονται...


Δεν θελω να ανοιξω πολεμο με κανεναν απο εδω μεσα αλλα ειμαι της αποψης οτι η WIND ειναι απο τις πιο απαραδεκτες εταιριες που εχω γνωρισει ποτε και σαν πελατης (στο εξοχικο) και σαν απλος πολιτης. Μονο απο τις τριτες εταιριες που περνουν και σου μιλανε με ενα στυλακι του στυλ εγω ειμαι ο μαμιας και εσυ εισαι ενα τιποτα και εγω ξερω τα παντα για σενα λες και σε γνωριζουν απο χτες δειχνει το επιπεδο της εταιριας και ποσο σοβαρη ειναι. Ασε που και τεχνικα που ειναι πιο σημαντικο εχω τις χειροτερες εντυπωσεις. Βεβαια απο πισω ακολουθει και η φορθνετ. για αυτο και εγω δοκιμαζω ΟΤΕ που εχω ακουσει τουλαχιστον για την περιοχη μου τα καλυτερα απο γνωστους και φιλους και αν δεν βγαλω ακρη η μονη λυση ειναι η ΗΟΛ. θα πηγαινα και ΣΥΤΑ αλλα μου βαζουν περιορισμο οτι θα μπορουν να δουλευουν μεχρι 3ς τηλ. συσκευες στο σπιτι λογω VOIP αλλα εγω εχω 4ς και δεν δεχομαι να καταργησω καμια συσκευη.

- - - Updated - - -

αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι φτηνα αλλα δεν κοιταζω μονο αυτο εγω σε μια εταιρια που θα συνεργαστω. και τζαμπα να μου παρειχαν ιντερνετ και τηλ δεν θα δεχομουν τωρα που τους ξερω καλυτερα. Προφανως οταν ληξει η συμβαση μου στο εξοχικο θα κοιταξω για αλλον παροχο

----------


## equinox

> Δεν θελω να ανοιξω πολεμο με κανεναν απο εδω μεσα αλλα ειμαι της αποψης οτι η WIND ειναι απο τις πιο απαραδεκτες εταιριες που εχω γνωρισει ποτε και σαν πελατης (στο εξοχικο) και σαν απλος πολιτης. Μονο απο τις 3ς εταιριες που περνουν και σου μιλανε με ενα στυλακι του στυλ εγω ειμαι ο μαμιας και εσυ εισαι ενα τιποτα και εγω ξερω τα παντα για σενα λες και σε γνωριζουν απο χτες δειχνει το επιπεδο της εταιριας και ποσο σοβαρη ειναι. Ασε που και τεχνικα που ειναι πιο σημαντικο εχω τις χειροτερες εντυπωσεις. Βεβαια απο πισω ακολουθει και η φορθνετ. για αυτο και εγω δοκιμαζω ΟΤΕ που εχω ακουσει τουλαχιστον για την περιοχη μου τα καλυτερα απο γνωστους και φιλους και αν δεν βγαλω ακρη η μονη λυση ειναι η ΗΟΛ. θα πηγαινα και ΣΥΤΑ αλλα μου βαζουν περιορισμο οτι θα μπορουν να δουλευουν μεχρι 3ς τηλ. συσκευες στο σπιτι λογω VOIP αλλα εγω εχω 4ς και δεν δεχομαι να καταργησω καμια συσκευη.


Φίλε ριπτορ, ελπίζω και πιστεύω ότι δεν παρεξηγείται κανείς με το να καταθέτουμε τις απόψεις μας και τις εμπειρίες μας από την αγορά!
Νομίζω πως αυτός τουλάχιστον είναι και ο σκοπός της σελίδας!

Τώρα σχετικά με αυτά που γράφεις, επειδή είμαι και τεχνικός υπολογιστών και έχω πολλαπλές εμπειρίες με πελάτες, παρατηρώ πως ΟΛΕΣ ανεξαιρέτως οι εταιρίες έχουν προβλήματα και κάπου είναι και λίγο λαχείο τελικά το να σου "κάτσει" μια σύνδεση και να ανταποκρίνεται στις ανάγκες σου.
Οι παράγοντες υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι πάρα πολλοί πέρα από την εταιρεία.
Η ακριβής διεύθυνσή μας και το κέντρο που την εξυπηρετεί.
Η απόστασή μας από το κέντρο.
Το αν ο πάροχος μας στην συγκεκριμένη διεύθυνση έχει πολλούς συνδρομητές.
Οι ανάγκες μας επίσης είναι σημαντικός παράγοντας (πχ κάποιος δεν ενδιαφέρεται πολύ για το νετ αλλά για τα συνδιαστικά με την κινητή)
Ή έχω έναν πελάτη που έχει ταξί και έχει πάρει ένα τεράστιο πακέτο για mobile internet ανγκαστικά, οπότε μόνο συμπληρωματικά και μόνο από θέμα τιμής τον απασχολεί το ενσύρματο ιντερνετ.
Είναι και αρκετοί άλλοι παράγοντες και ακόμα ακόμα και η υποδομή στο κτίριο μας πολλές φορές έχει βραχυκυκλώματα και τα φορτώνουμε από άγνοια στον πάροχο!

Η χολ που αναφέρεις φαίνεται να είναι καλή μα δεν έχει τόσο καλά συνδιαστικά με την τηλεφωνία όσο η γουίντ.
Ο οτε είναι κλασσικά ακριβότερος αλλά έχει άσσους όπως το τιβι και το mywifi (κι επίσης όπως ακούμε θα γίνει ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ voip)
H σύτα καλή αλλά όπως είπες είναι voip κι μένεις και χωρίς νετ αν δεν έχεις ρεύμα.
Η γουίντ άπειρα τεχνικά ακούμε αλλά πχ εγώ τώρα κλέβω από γουίντ και πάει ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ η συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση και δεν παίζεται και στα συνδιαστικά με το κινητό.

....πολλά, πάρα πολλά παίζουν ρόλο στην επιλογή!

----------


## riptor01

> (κι επίσης όπως ακούμε θα γίνει ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ voip)


Ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε πως και αυτος θα γινει VOIP, ηδη στο κεντρο σε καποιες περιοχες και πιλοτικα σε καποιους πελατες σε διαφορες αλλες περιοχες ετσι ειναι, και θα γινει καθολικο για καλυτερη παροχη υπηρεσιων, για μειωση τιμης ομως οταν τον ρωτησα μιας και ειναι ενα κυκλωμα εκει δεν ηξερε να απαντησει. και οπως παει το θεμα ολοι οι παροχοι ετσι θα γινουν πιστευω με τον καιρο.

----------


## FuS

> Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! Σας διαβάζω χρόνια αλλά δεν πήρα ποτέ το θάρρος να γράψω μέχρι σήμερα που κάπως τρελάθηκα γιατί είχα κι εγώ ΟΝ για χρόνια μέχρι που μετακόμισα και τώρα κλέβω από γείτονες!
> Πριν λίγο μου είπε συγγενής μου που είχε ΟΝ, ότι τον πήρε ένας από το 13888 και έκλεισε 24άρα με 25,9 με δωρεάν φορητότητα! και του έδιναν λέει και καινούργιο ρούτερ και δορυφορική τιβι φουλ πακέτο με +15,9 και με δωρεάν το πιάτο/δέκτη και όλη την εγκατάσταση...
> Μου έδωσε και στοιχεία του πωλητή γιατί θέλω το πρωί να πάρω κι εγώ να το βεβαιώσω, αλλά πραγματικά είναι δυνατόν; Ξερει κανείς κάτι σχετικά;.....


H προσφορά που σου είπε ισχύει κανονικά (είναι campaign από το τλμ του οτε και τον καλέσαν από εκεί).
Μην σε παραξενεύει η λίγο διαφορετική προσφορά που κάνανε στον riptor01. Σε εκείνον κάνανε προσφορά από το retention desk της e-value.

Kαι μια παρατήρηση πάνω σε κάτι που διάβασα πολλές σελίδες πριν (και αφορά κυρίως τον riptor01).
Δεν υπάρχει "ειδικό" τμήμα του οτε για "vip" πελάτες και άλλα τέτοια που διάβασα. Υπάρχουν πολλές (και όχι 1-2 που αναφέρθηκε) υπηρεσίες που είτε θα σε καλέσουν εξερχόμενη και θα σου κάνουν offers βάση συγκεκριμένης καμπάνιας, που γίνεται roll-out σχεδόν κάθε μήνα, είτε αν καλέσεις εσύ ενδέχεται να κάνουν ένα sr (ας το πούμε "υποσημείωση/παράπονο") στο crm ώστε σε καλέσουν από αλλού (δεν θέλω να αναφέρω από που).




> Ο ΟΤΕ μου ειπε πως και αυτος θα γινει VOIP, ηδη στο κεντρο σε καποιες περιοχες και πιλοτικα σε καποιους πελατες σε διαφορες αλλες περιοχες ετσι ειναι, και θα γινει καθολικο για καλυτερη παροχη υπηρεσιων, για μειωση τιμης ομως οταν τον ρωτησα μιας και ειναι ενα κυκλωμα εκει δεν ηξερε να απαντησει. και οπως παει το θεμα ολοι οι παροχοι ετσι θα γινουν πιστευω με τον καιρο.


Λογικά θα γίνει -συνολική- μείωση τιμής (πακέτου). Ο agent που κάλεσες προφανώς δεν γνωρίζει διότι δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί. Όταν είμαι σε θέση να την γνωρίζω 100% και μπορώ να το κάνω (το σημαντικότερο) θα ενημερώσω εδώ μέσα ή όποιον ενδιαφέρεται με pm.

----------


## sakisvele

> Εγώ δεν την έχω κάνει ακόμα γιατί πρέπει πρώτα να πάρει το δεύτερο μου νούμερο η HOL, και μετά μπορώ να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου και για εκεί (δεύτερη γραμμή).
> Έχουνε κάνει παιδιά τα χαρτιά αλλά ΞΕΚΑΚΑΘΑΡΗ απάντηση πως όλα είναι ΟΚ 100% δεν έχουμε από κάποιον, εκτός και αν έχουμε και δεν το θυμάμαι.


*Δευτερη γραμμη στη* *HOL* *μου ειπαν δεν υφίσταται πως μας λες οτι μπορεις να το κανεις εσυ? εκτος και αν ο πωλητης δεν γνωριζε και ποσο σου ειπε?*

----------


## IOANNAPI

> ευτυχώς που υπάρχουνε και άλλες σαν και αυτή και κατάφερα να πάρω και δωρεάν router :P
> 
> yeaaaah baby...!!!!!


Μπορεις να μας πεις με ποια μιλησες?

- - - Updated - - -

Με πάγιο στα 20,89 σου δινει και το ρουτερ?

----------


## sakisvele

Απο οτε το προγραμμα μεταφορας γραμμης πακετου οπως ειναι στην ΟΝ με 2 γραμμες απο 31,30 αλλαξε σε 36,30 .
Αυτα για να βλεπετε το ηθος την ποιοτητα και την αξιοπρεπεια του.

----------


## aroutis

> Σημερα παρατήρησα ότι εχουν κατεβάσει 2 MBps τη γραμμή και τους άνοιξα ticket.


Επικοινωνήσαν μαζί μου σήμερα για να με ενημερώσουν ότι μεταβάλλαν το profile μου και πλέον είμαι στα 15MBps αντί για τα 12 και επίσης ότι λόγω των εξελίξεων πρέπει να πάω σε νέο provider.
Τους ευχαρίστησα για τις υπηρεσίες τους και τους ευχήθηκα τα καλύτερα, πραγματικά λυπάμαι για το ότι τους συμβαίνει, ειμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος μαζί τους.

----------


## sakis.kom

_- Sakis η προσφορά που εγραφες σε διπλανό νημα (Προσφορά WIND (εξωτερικός συνεργάτης) για συνδρομητές ON Telecoms, και όχι μόνο) ισχύει και πως μπορουμε να την εχουμε._

_- Εγώ δεν την έχω κάνει ακόμα γιατί πρέπει πρώτα να πάρει το δεύτερο μου νούμερο η HOL, και μετά μπορώ να κάνω τα χαρτιά μου ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙ (δεύτερη γραμμή)._




> *Δευτερη γραμμη στη* *HOL* *μου ειπαν δεν υφίσταται πως μας λες οτι μπορεις να το κανεις εσυ? εκτος και αν ο πωλητης δεν γνωριζε και ποσο σου ειπε?*


Η δεύτερη γραμμή αναφέρεται στην WIND και όχι στην HOL. Το έχω τονίσει και εγώ σε πόσα post μου πως η HOL δεν δίνει "καθαρά" δεύτερη γραμμή.

Τώρα έκανα και το συγκεκριμένο συμβόλαιο της προσφοράς που αναφέρω για την WIND.

----------


## DVader

> Επικοινωνήσαν μαζί μου σήμερα για να με ενημερώσουν ότι μεταβάλλαν το profile μου και πλέον είμαι στα 15MBps αντί για τα 12 και επίσης ότι λόγω των εξελίξεων πρέπει να πάω σε νέο provider.
> Τους ευχαρίστησα για τις υπηρεσίες τους και τους ευχήθηκα τα καλύτερα, πραγματικά λυπάμαι για το ότι τους συμβαίνει, ειμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος μαζί τους.


Κοίτα βασικά δεν πρέπει να λυπάσαι ! Να λυπάσαι για τους χιλιάδες συνδρομητές που τρέχουν να πάνε σε άλλους παρόχους ! Να λυπάσαι την εταιρεία που δεν κάλυπτε τις υποχρεώσεις της ενώ πληρωνόταν από τους συνδρομητές π.χ ? 

Ακόμα και για τους εργαζόμενους να δεκτό ότι μπαίνουν σε ταλαιπωρία... Ελπίζω να μην καθυστερούμε τις πληρωμές τους...και να μην χάσανε οι εργαζόμενοι τα λεφτά τους...

Ναι οκ...δέχομαι ότι έχει καλές υπηρεσίες και μπράβο της για αυτό ...αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό... 

Δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς δεν ξέρω τι είναι ..από τα δύο αλλά είμαστε μια αλυσίδα όλοι ... Όταν δε καλύπτεις τις υποχρεώσεις σου τότε και ο άλλος δεν μπορεί επίσης ....και πάει λέγοντας...  Σκέψου να μην πλήρωνε κανείς πελάτης χονδρικός τον ΟΤΕ π.χ ... Δεν προστατεύω τον ΟΤΕ απλά τους μπαταξήδες δεν χωνεύω... 

Και εδώ στο γραφείο έχουμε πολλούς μπαταξήδες οπότε τους έχω άχτι !

Off Topc είναι απλά για χάρη aroutis σχολίασα.....Εσύ φιλαράκο οκ !

- - - Updated - - -

Απλά τέλος Off TOpic

----------


## nyannaco

> Κοίτα βασικά δεν πρέπει να λυπάσαι ! Να λυπάσαι για τους χιλιάδες συνδρομητές που τρέχουν να πάνε σε άλλους παρόχους ! Να λυπάσαι την εταιρεία που δεν κάλυπτε τις υποχρεώσεις της ενώ πληρωνόταν από τους συνδρομητές π.χ ? 
> 
> Ακόμα και για τους εργαζόμενους να δεκτό ότι μπαίνουν σε ταλαιπωρία... Ελπίζω να μην καθυστερούμε τις πληρωμές τους...και να μην χάσανε οι εργαζόμενοι τα λεφτά τους...


Φίλε μου θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Ναι, και για μένα το συνδρομητή δεν είναι ευχάριστο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να με λυπηθώ περισσότερο από όσο λυπάμαι τον υπάλληλο που ξέρω ότι εδώ και λίγα χρόνια πληρωνόταν έναντι, όντας αρκετούς μήνες πίσω (παίζει να τους χρωστάνε και κανένα χρόνο), και τώρα θα μείνει στο δρόμο... κι όμως όλο αυτό τον  καιρό έκανε τη δουλειά του ευσυνείδητα, και είχα άψογες υπηρεσίες, παρά τα προβλήματά τους σε εταιρικό και ατομικό επίπεδο. Ναι, αυτόν λυπάμαι, όχι εμένα.

----------


## IOANNAPI

ΣΩΣΤΟΣ

----------


## nemesis1

> Ήσουν στη πιο σοβαρή εταιρεία, που ούτε με δικηγορικά γραφεία ούτε με εισπρακτικές εταιρείες έκανε κολπάκια,
> σε αντίθεση με Wind, Forthnet, ΟΤΕ
> 
> Είχαν απίστευτους τεχνικούς που ήξεραν τι τους γίνετε κι όχι απλούς τηλεφωνητές που σου απαντούσαν με βάση φόρμας/ερωτηματολογίου
> 
> Είχαν ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά





> (δεν ήμουν ποτέ πελάτης της εν λόγω εταιρείας,άρα ούτε και ξέρω,ουτε και με ενδιέφεραν ποτέ οι πρακτικές της,η ποιότητα εξυπ. και η ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών της,
> 
> αλλά αν θυμάμαι σωστά στην On ήταν που είχε την επιλογή ο Πελάτης να αλλάζει το dbSNR του,online,κατα βούληση. αυτό ήταν πρωτοποριακό,κανείς άλλος δεν το κανε ποτέ.)



Είναι η πρώτη φορά που δεν θέλω να φύγω απο κάπου αφού απολάμβανα τις απροβλημάτιστες υπηρεσίες τους






> Βασικά με χαλάει το κόστος μεταφοράς αλλά και τα 2 χρόνια...Ειδικά τα 2 χρόνια τσούζει πολύ ρε γαμώτο.
> 
> Απο ταχύτητες στην γειτονιά γενικά δεν είναι καλά τα πράματα.
> Η περιοχή εδω ειναι για τα πανηγύρια ο απο πανω έχει OTE αλλα δεν σκαμπάζει πολλά για να ρωτήσω...
> Ο απο κάτω ειχε Forthnet με πολλά προβλήματα και τώρα εβαλε ΟΤΕ με συγχρονισμό 5 Mbps περίπου...Όσα κι εγώ στην ON δλδ...
> 
> Στην τελική OTE θα πάω μάλλον γιατι καλοβλέπω μετα το καλοκαίρι τον OTE TV...Απο τώρα δεν λέει δεν εχει και τιποτα.



Τελικώς έκλεισα ΟΤΕ χωρίς ΟΤΕ TV προς το παρόν...

Απεριόριστα σταθερά
30' κινητά
έως 24 ADSL (εως 5~6 στην περίπτωσή μου  :Thumb down: )
Αναγνώριση δωρεάν
15% έκπτωση στο κινητό μου Cosmote
Δωρεάν router..

Όλα αυτα με 24,90 για 2 χρόνια και εννοείται με έξοδα μεταφοράς 31,23

Αύριο περιμένω courier για υπογραφές κτλ.
Με ρώτησαν και αριθμό βρόχου οπότε 100% κρατώ την γραμμή ως έχει.


*Ξέρετε σε πόσες μέρες μετά τις υπογραφές γίνετε η μεταφορά-ενεργοποίηση?
*

----------


## dimangelid

> Είναι η πρώτη φορά που δεν θέλω να φύγω απο κάπου αφού απολάμβανα τις απροβλημάτιστες υπηρεσίες τους
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τελικώς έκλεισα ΟΤΕ χωρίς ΟΤΕ TV προς το παρόν...
> 
> ...


Εφόσον δώσει αμέσως η ON την γραμμή, μπορεί να ενεργοποιηθείς πολύ γρήγορα γιατί πας στον ΟΤΕ. Έχω διαβάσει εδώ περιπτώσεις που ενεργοποιήθηκαν από εναλλακτικό προς ΟΤΕ σε λιγότερο από μια εβδομάδα.

----------


## DVader

> Φίλε μου θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Ναι, και για μένα το συνδρομητή δεν είναι ευχάριστο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να με λυπηθώ περισσότερο από όσο λυπάμαι τον υπάλληλο που ξέρω ότι εδώ και λίγα χρόνια πληρωνόταν έναντι, όντας αρκετούς μήνες πίσω (παίζει να τους χρωστάνε και κανένα χρόνο), και τώρα θα μείνει στο δρόμο... κι όμως όλο αυτό τον  καιρό έκανε τη δουλειά του ευσυνείδητα, και είχα άψογες υπηρεσίες, παρά τα προβλήματά τους σε εταιρικό και ατομικό επίπεδο. Ναι, αυτόν λυπάμαι, όχι εμένα.


Αν και Off TOpic με κάνεις να θέλω απαντήσω...  :Razz:  :ROFL: 

Βασικά το έχω πεί εδώ αρκετές φορές... Όταν βλέπεις ότι δεν πληρώνεσαι δεν κάθεσαι, φεύγεις ! Αν κάτσεις είσαι συνυπεύθυνος και εσύ ! Άρα αυτοί που κάθονταν και δεν έφευγαν είχαν συνειδητά αποφασίσει .... να μείνουν... Αυτό είναι το ρίσκο ! Όταν είσαι σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις μειώνεις την χασούρα όσο μπορείς ! 

Είμαι υπάλληλος εδώ και πολλά και συνεχίζω να είμαι ...και κάποια τέτοια τα τηρώ σαν αρχή ! Εχω μείνει στον δρόμο επειδή κάποια εταιρεία μάλιστα δεν με πλήρωνε ! Βασικά δεν πλήρωνε καν το προσωπικό της...Τον 2ο μήνα που δεν πληρώθηκα έφυγα ! Αλλού... μείωσης χασούρας...  και να μην αυξάνονται οι υποχρεώσεις μου !

Εμπάς σύ περιπτώσει είναι τελίως άλλο θέμα αυτό οπότε δεν λέω κάτι παραπάνω !

Δεν τους κατηγορώ.... Τους συμπονώ... απλά λέω θα έπρεπε να έχουν εγκαταλείψει το πλοίο νωρίτερα...

----------


## EvaAthens

> Φίλε μου θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Ναι, και για μένα το συνδρομητή δεν είναι ευχάριστο, αλλά δεν μπορώ να με λυπηθώ περισσότερο από όσο λυπάμαι τον υπάλληλο που ξέρω ότι εδώ και λίγα χρόνια πληρωνόταν έναντι, όντας αρκετούς μήνες πίσω (παίζει να τους χρωστάνε και κανένα χρόνο), και τώρα θα μείνει στο δρόμο... κι όμως όλο αυτό τον  καιρό έκανε τη δουλειά του ευσυνείδητα, και είχα άψογες υπηρεσίες, παρά τα προβλήματά τους σε εταιρικό και ατομικό επίπεδο. Ναι, αυτόν λυπάμαι, όχι εμένα.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και εγώ. Παρόλα τα εσωτερικά θέματα που προφανώς αντιμετωπίζει μια εταιρεία όταν οδεύει προς πτώχευση, όσες φορές τους χρειάστηκα, ήταν ευγενικότατοι, ευδιάθετοι και εξυπηρετικοί. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα, ναι σίγουρα, λυπάμαι τα παιδιά που θα μείνουν χωρίς δουλειά, παρά εμένα. Εγώ άλλο πάροχο βρήκα, αυτοί θα βρουν άλλη δουλειά;

----------


## nap

> *Ξέρετε σε πόσες μέρες μετά τις υπογραφές γίνετε η μεταφορά-ενεργοποίηση?*


Από ΟΝ κι εγώ για ΟΤΕ, έστειλα μέιλ τα συμβόλαια υπογεγραμμένα Δευτέρα βράδυ, Τετάρτη πρωί μου ήρθε SMS ότι κατατέθηκε η αίτηση μεταφοράς στον πάροχό μου, Τετάρτη απόγευμα μου ήρθε SMS ότι ο πάροχός μου έκανε δεκτή την αίτηση μεταφοράς, σήμερα Πέμπτη με πήραν τηλέφωνο να περάσει αύριο Παρασκευή τεχνικός και να με ενεργοποιήσουν.

----------


## EvaAthens

> Επικοινωνήσαν μαζί μου σήμερα για να με ενημερώσουν ότι μεταβάλλαν το profile μου και πλέον είμαι στα 15MBps αντί για τα 12 και επίσης ότι λόγω των εξελίξεων πρέπει να πάω σε νέο provider.
> Τους ευχαρίστησα για τις υπηρεσίες τους και τους ευχήθηκα τα καλύτερα, πραγματικά λυπάμαι για το ότι τους συμβαίνει, ειμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος μαζί τους.


Από την On; Ρώτησες καθόλου για λογαριασμούς και εξοπλισμό; Εμένα μου είχαν πει θα μας ενημερώσουν τηλεφωνικά, αλλά μέχρι στιγμής τίποτα

----------


## nemesis1

> Από ΟΝ κι εγώ για ΟΤΕ, έστειλα μέιλ τα συμβόλαια υπογεγραμμένα Δευτέρα βράδυ, Τετάρτη πρωί μου ήρθε SMS ότι κατατέθηκε η αίτηση μεταφοράς στον πάροχό μου, Τετάρτη απόγευμα μου ήρθε SMS ότι ο πάροχός μου έκανε δεκτή την αίτηση μεταφοράς, σήμερα Πέμπτη με πήραν τηλέφωνο να περάσει αύριο Παρασκευή τεχνικός και να με ενεργοποιήσουν.


Απορώ γιατί δεν μου πρότειναν κι έμενα αποστολή με mail...
Δευτέρα συμφώνησα κι εγώ...Θα είχαμε κερδίσει μια εβδομάδα σχεδόν...

Δεν το σκέφτηκα κι εγω βέβαια αλλά προς υπεράσπιση μου κοιμόμουν και μίλαγα απο το κρεβάτι... :Whistle:

----------


## sakis.kom

> Από ΟΝ κι εγώ για ΟΤΕ, έστειλα μέιλ τα συμβόλαια υπογεγραμμένα Δευτέρα βράδυ, Τετάρτη πρωί μου ήρθε SMS ότι κατατέθηκε η αίτηση μεταφοράς στον πάροχό μου, Τετάρτη απόγευμα μου ήρθε SMS ότι ο πάροχός μου έκανε δεκτή την αίτηση μεταφοράς, σήμερα Πέμπτη με πήραν τηλέφωνο να περάσει αύριο Παρασκευή τεχνικός και να με ενεργοποιήσουν.


Η φορητότητα από ΟΝ σε όλους τους παρόχους, από αυτά που ακούω, πάνε στις 10 μέρες με max τις 15. Αν έχετε δει κάτι άλλο, διορθώστε με.

- - - Updated - - -




> Απορώ γιατί δεν μου πρότειναν κι έμενα αποστολή με mail...
> Δευτέρα συμφώνησα κι εγώ...Θα είχαμε κερδίσει μια εβδομάδα σχεδόν...


Το email είναι η καλύτερη λύση! Εγώ μίλησα με HOL μεσημέρι 09/06 με απορίες, και το ίδιο βράδυ είχα αποφασίσει και είχα στείλει τα συμβόλαια υπογεγραμμένα.
Σήμερα πήρα SMS πως έχουν λάβει το αίτημα και έχει σταλεί προς υλοποίηση.

Αν έχετε δυνατότητα ΜΗΝ μπερδεύεστε με κούριερ. Σκεφτείτε πόσες αιτήσεις μπορεί να έχουν οι πάροχοι, πιθανόν καθυστερήσεις στα κούριερ, και έρχεται και Σ/Κ!

----------


## EvaAthens

> Η φορητότητα από ΟΝ σε όλους τους παρόχους, από αυτά που ακούω, πάνε στις 10 μέρες με max τις 15. Αν έχετε δει κάτι άλλο, διορθώστε με.


Και εγώ με όσους μίλησα (παρόχους) αυτό μου έλεγαν όλοι. Επίσης, μου είπαν ότι γενικά προσπαθούν να επισπεύσουν όσο γίνεται τις διαδικασίες φορητότητας, ακριβώς λόγω της πτώχευσης. Βέβαια, για αυτούς που πάνε ΟΤΕ, ενδέχεται να γίνει πολύ πιο γρήγορα, για ευνόητους λόγους. Ίδωμεν...

- - - Updated - - -




> Το email είναι η καλύτερη λύση! Εγώ μίλησα με HOL μεσημέρι 09/06 με απορίες, και το ίδιο βράδυ είχα αποφασίσει και είχα στείλει τα συμβόλαια υπογεγραμμένα.
> Σήμερα πήρα SMS πως έχουν λάβει το αίτημα και έχει σταλεί προς υλοποίηση.
> 
> Αν έχετε δυνατότητα ΜΗΝ μπερδεύεστε με κούριερ. Σκεφτείτε πόσες αιτήσεις μπορεί να έχουν οι πάροχοι, πιθανόν καθυστερήσεις στα κούριερ, και έρχεται και Σ/Κ!


Και με fax μπορεί κάποιος να στείλει την αίτηση. Ούτε και εγώ θα συνιστούσα courier. Έστειλα σήμερα με fax την αίτηση κατά τις 12 και μόλις μου ήρθε το μνμ στο κινητό. Σάκη, για μία ακόμη φορά, σε ευχαριστώ!  :Smile:

----------


## sakis.kom

> Και με fax μπορεί κάποιος να στείλει την αίτηση. Ούτε και εγώ θα συνιστούσα courier. Έστειλα σήμερα με fax την αίτηση κατά τις 12 και μόλις μου ήρθε το μνμ στο κινητό.


Σωστό και αυτό.




> Σάκη, για μία ακόμη φορά, σε ευχαριστώ!


Και πάλι, Εύα, να είσαι καλά για τα καλά σου λόγια.  :Embarassed:

----------


## EvaAthens

> Και πάλι, Εύα, να είσαι καλά για τα καλά σου λόγια.


Η αλήθεια πρέπει να λέγεται! Εγώ τελικά το έκλεισα για 1χρόνο, 24αρι και απεριόριστα, με πάγιο 20,75. Δε με ενδιέφερε ούτε δωρεάν σε κινητά, ούτε σε εξωτερικό και σίγουρα όχι καρτοκινητό (έχω ήδη ένα κινητό και ώρες ώρες δεν την παλεύω ούτε με αυτό το ένα! δεύτερο;; no thanks!). Φαντάζομαι ότι πολλοί εδώ μέσα μπορεί να πέσουν από την καρέκλα τους που δεν έχω έξτρα παροχές, αλλά ειλικρινά δεν ήθελα και δεν τις χρειαζόμουνα και το είχα δηλώσει από την αρχή όταν μίλαγα με hol. Αυτά ακριβώς που ήθελα πήρα και ειδικά για το πάγιο, βοήθησε ο Σάκης, και so far, είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένη!

----------


## riptor01

Εμενα ο ΟΤΕ πήρε τα χαρτια μου Δευτέρα και Τρίτη είχε δώσει η ον το ελεύθερο. Όμως ακόμα δεν έχω μεταφερθεί και έχω μείνει ον γιατί δεν υπάρχει διάθεση θύρα 24αρα. Θα με αφήσουν λέει ον μέχρι να υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα για να μην μου κοπεί το ίντερνετ και σε περίπτωση που αργήσει να ελευθερωθεί θύρα θα με βάλουν σε 4αρα. Και όλα αυτά για την περιοχή του Αμαρουσίου

----------


## aroutis

> Κοίτα βασικά δεν πρέπει να λυπάσαι ! Να λυπάσαι για τους χιλιάδες συνδρομητές που τρέχουν να πάνε σε άλλους παρόχους ! Να λυπάσαι την εταιρεία που δεν κάλυπτε τις υποχρεώσεις της ενώ πληρωνόταν από τους συνδρομητές π.χ ? 
> 
> Ακόμα και για τους εργαζόμενους να δεκτό ότι μπαίνουν σε ταλαιπωρία... Ελπίζω να μην καθυστερούμε τις πληρωμές τους...και να μην χάσανε οι εργαζόμενοι τα λεφτά τους...
> 
> Ναι οκ...δέχομαι ότι έχει καλές υπηρεσίες και μπράβο της για αυτό ...αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό... 
> 
> Δυστυχώς η ευτυχώς δεν ξέρω τι είναι ..από τα δύο αλλά είμαστε μια αλυσίδα όλοι ... Όταν δε καλύπτεις τις υποχρεώσεις σου τότε και ο άλλος δεν μπορεί επίσης ....και πάει λέγοντας...  Σκέψου να μην πλήρωνε κανείς πελάτης χονδρικός τον ΟΤΕ π.χ ... Δεν προστατεύω τον ΟΤΕ απλά τους μπαταξήδες δεν χωνεύω... 
> 
> Και εδώ στο γραφείο έχουμε πολλούς μπαταξήδες οπότε τους έχω άχτι !
> ...


Προσωπικά λυπάμαι για το εξαιρετικό τεχνικό τμήμα απ΄το οποίο δεν είχα ποτέ κάποιο πρόβλημα. Ειτε μιλάμε για την Vivodi στην οποια ήμουν από τους πρώτους 50 (!) συνδρομητές της στον κόμβο της Ακρόπολης, είτε μετά τη συμφωνία της On, με την On. 

Προφανώς και έγιναν λάθη στη πολιτικής της εταιρίας αλλιώς δεν θα φαλίριζε, όμως οι άνθρωποι του τεχνικου τμήματος όμως δεν νομίζω ότι ειναι υπεύθυνοι.

----------


## marimo

Η προσφορά ΟΤΕ 24.9 δεν υπάρχει πια..
Έχει γίνει 25.9 με δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης + μεταφοράς (που πριν ήταν ~32 ευρώ) αλλά χωρίς απεριόριστα αστικά / υπεραστικά. Προσφέρονται πλέον 250 λεπτά + 30' κινητά. 
Τα απεριόριστα έχουν πάει 29.90.

Η Wind μου έκανε προσφορά για 12μηνο στα 20 ευρώ (ενώ πριν δεν έκανε). Ανέφερε όμως ότι μπορεί το συμβόλαιο να γράφει 24 μήνες αλλά οι 12 είναι υποχρεωτικοί. Μυρίζει παγίδα, οπότε caveat emptor.

----------


## Zer0c00L

μια ερωτηση παλικαρια

ενας φιλος ειναι πελατης της ΟΝ και τον καλεσε ενας εξωτερικος συνεργατης της WIND (τηλ.: 2119891900) αν σας λεει κατι και του ειπε για 24μηνο συμβολαιο με 20 ευρω το μηνα
στην ιστοσελιδα η WIND αναφερει οτι τα 20 ευρω ειναι για τον πρωτο χρονο τον δευτερο γινονται 25 ευρω
στο συμβολαιο του/προσφορα και στην κληση που καταγραφηκε λεει απο τον εξωτερικο συνεργατη λεει οτι αναφερει 20 ευρω
προσπαθησα να του βρω τηλεφωνο επικοινωνιας με την WIND δεν τα καταφερα και θα προσπαθησει εκεινος μηπως βρει ακρη γιατι αν ειναι να το ακυρωσει θα πρεπει να το κανει εντος 10 ημερων αλλιως πληρωνει 70 ευρω.

----------


## sakis.kom

Εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες WIND δίνουν άλλες τιμές όπως αυτό το 20 ευρώ για 2 χρόνια. Αφού το γράφει, γιατί να μην του το δώσουν?
Μην δίνεις και τόσο σημασία στην κλήση που "καταγράφηκε".
WIND κεντρικά, τηλ χωρίς χρέωση 211-211-6550
Να προσέξει πολύ το τι έχει υπογράψει και να φαίνονται ότι δώρα του έδωσαν!

Ακύρωση συμβολαίων μέσα σε 14 ημέρες! Το πρόστιμο μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και 160 ευρώ!
Αν του ζητούσαν 70 ευρώ στις 10 ημέρες, θα τα έβαζαν στην τσέπη τους!

----------


## kalotatos

Χαιρετώ την παρέα. Ένας ακόμη vivodi-ανός.
Παρακολουθώ το θέμα τις τελευταίες μέρες και διαπιστώνω πως δεν προλαβαίνω τις εξελίξεις!
Θέλω ένα πρόγραμμα :

Έως 24 Mbps
Απεριόριστα σταθερά
2 ξεχωριστές τηλεφωνικές γραμμές
Προαιρετικά δωρεάν χρόνος σε κινητά.
Δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης (αν όχι δεν πειράζει)
Δωρεάν router (ή να διατηρήσω το υπάρχον)

Οπότε με βάση τις 5 ενεργές εταιρείες έχουμε και λέμε:

1. Δεν έχω ακούσει και τα καλύτερα για τη Wind και προτιμώ να την αποφύγω.

2. ΟΤΕ με βάση το site πάγιο 36,40€ που περιλαμβάνει:
4Mbps, απεριόριστα σταθερά,30' κινητά, για τηλεφωνική γραμμή με 2 κανάλια φωνής δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης

3. Η λύση της HOL προφανώς αποκλείεται, καθώς θέλω 2 "καθαρές" ξεχωριστές γραμμές(=αδιαπραγμάτευτο)

4. Μια συμπαθητική λύση είναι η *CYTA με 23€ +10,70€* για τη δεύτερη γραμμή.

5. Μια άλλη λύση (με βάση το site της *FORTHNET*) είναι:

Με πάγιο 24,90€ για 18μηνο συμβόλαιο
Απεριόριστα σταθερά
Έως 24 Mbps
12 ώρες(!) σε κινητά
2η τηλεφωνική γραμμή(+9.90€ πάγιο)
*Συνολικό πάγιο 34,80€*
Επίσης τέλη ενεργοποίησης εφάπαξ 34,90€(για την πρώτη γραμμή)
+25,90€(για τη δεύτερη γραμμή)-{αυτές τις χρεώσεις θα προσπαθήσω να τις γλιτώσω}

Παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με αν κάνω κάπου λάθος και βοηθήστε με να καταλήξω.
Βασικά είμαι μεταξύ CYTA και FORTHNET, αλλά αν η HOL μπορεί να μου προσφέρει 2 ξεχωριστές γραμμές,
τότε είναι η πρώτη μου επιλογή, γιατί είναι δοκιμασμένη με επιτυχία
(είχα παλιά 3 συνδέσεις HOL και ήμουν πολύ ευχαριστημένος-τις άλλαξα ελέω Vivodi!).
2 Ερωτήσεις: Γιατί δεν βλέπω να προτείνετε το πακέτο της Forthnet; Συμπαθητικό το βρίσκω
Αυτό που λέει στον ΟΤΕ αναφορικά με τα 2 κανάλια φωνής, σημαίνει 1 τηλεφωνικό αριθμό που λειτουργεί ανεξάρτητα σαν 2 γραμμές;
Σας κούρασα-ελπίζω μέχρι τη Δευτέρα να έχω καταλήξει.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## sakis.kom

Αν από την Forthnet στα έχουν επιβεβαιώσει, οκ. Το 60ρι πάντως κοίτα να το γλυτώσεις γιατί δεν είναι και μικρό ποσό.
Από εκεί και πέρα, η CYTA όπως ξέρεις.
Για HOL, κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο αν ίσως μπορύν να σε βάλουν σε γραμμή με 2 αριθμούς σε ανεξάρτητη λειτουργία και πες μας και εμάς.

Αυτά.

----------


## nap

> Η φορητότητα από ΟΝ σε όλους τους παρόχους, από αυτά που ακούω, πάνε στις 10 μέρες με max τις 15. Αν έχετε δει κάτι άλλο, διορθώστε με.


Στη δική μου περίπτωση, από ΟΝ για VDSL OTE, ισχύει αυτό που είπα και παραπάνω. Δευτέρα βράδυ έστειλα τα συμβόλαια, Τετάρτη μου ήρθαν SMS ότι έγινε δεκτή η αίτηση μεταφοράς, Πέμπτη με πήραν τηλέφωνο για να έρθει τεχνικός Παρασκευή. Τους είπα να έρθει Δευτέρα, γιατί δεν μπορώ αύριο, και μετά με πήραν (από άλλο τμήμα) να μου πουν ότι έστειλαν και το ρούτερ με κούριερ και θα το έχω Δευτέρα. Οπότε Δευτέρα υποθέτω ότι θα είναι όλα οκ, θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εξωτερικοί συνεργάτες WIND δίνουν άλλες τιμές όπως αυτό το 20 ευρώ για 2 χρόνια. Αφού το γράφει, γιατί να μην του το δώσουν?
> Μην δίνεις και τόσο σημασία στην κλήση που "καταγράφηκε".
> WIND κεντρικά, τηλ χωρίς χρέωση 211-211-6550
> Να προσέξει πολύ το τι έχει υπογράψει και να φαίνονται ότι δώρα του έδωσαν!
> 
> Ακύρωση συμβολαίων μέσα σε 14 ημέρες! Το πρόστιμο μπορεί να είναι ακόμα και 160 ευρώ!
> Αν του ζητούσαν 70 ευρώ στις 10 ημέρες, θα τα έβαζαν στην τσέπη τους!


σε ευχαριστω σακη (θα το διαβασει και θα πραξει αναλογως)

----------


## GR_Macedon

> Χαιρετώ την παρέα. Ένας ακόμη vivodi-ανός.
> Παρακολουθώ το θέμα τις τελευταίες μέρες και διαπιστώνω πως δεν προλαβαίνω τις εξελίξεις!
> Θέλω ένα πρόγραμμα :
> 
> Έως 24 Mbps
> Απεριόριστα σταθερά
> 2 ξεχωριστές τηλεφωνικές γραμμές
> Προαιρετικά δωρεάν χρόνος σε κινητά.
> Δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης (αν όχι δεν πειράζει)
> ...


Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση μεταξύ forthnet και cyta όταν η πρώτη σου παρέχει κανονική τηλεφωνική γραμμή και η δεύτερη μια voip.   Τώρα για το κόστος τηε forthnet πάρε στα κεντρικά και όχι σε κατάστημα ούτε σε promoter και με σιγουριά και εκδηλο το ότι δεν καίγεσαι ζήτα καλύτερη τιμή και πιστεύω ότι θα σου κόψουν το ένα από τα δύο τέλη σύνδεσης.

----------


## aroutis

> Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση μεταξύ forthnet και cyta όταν η πρώτη σου παρέχει κανονική τηλεφωνική γραμμή και η δεύτερη μια voip.


12 χρόνια με VOIP δεν ζήλεψα ποτέ κάποιον που είχε "κανονική" γραμμή.
Αν το VOIP είναι σωστά υλοποιημένο, δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> 12 χρόνια με VOIP δεν ζήλεψα ποτέ κάποιον που είχε "κανονική" γραμμή.
> Αν το VOIP είναι σωστά υλοποιημένο, δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.


Βασικά καλύτερο είναι.

----------


## nyannaco

Οταν δουλεύει είναι όντως καλύτερο.
Προσωπικά έχω τις ενστάσεις μου για τους εξής λόγους:
1. δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο σε διακοπή ρεύματος
2. απαιτείται παρέμβαση στην εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού για να μοιράσεις τηλέφωνο σε περισσότερες πρίζες
2. δεν ενδείκνυται για ηλικιωμένους που είναι τελείως άσχετοι με την τεχνολογία (ένα restart στο modem, βρε αδερφέ...), δηλαδή ακριβώςεκεί που είναι ζήτημα ασφάλειας η αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία του τηλεφώνου.

----------


## stelios71

Σάκη, θα ήθελα κι εγώ την κοπέλα.. Ευχαριστώ!

- - - Updated - - -

Σάκη, θα ήθελα κι εγώ την κοπέλα.. Ευχαριστώ!

- - - Updated - - -

Σάκη αν μπορείς ένα pm τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας με hol.
Thanks!

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Οταν δουλεύει είναι όντως καλύτερο.
> Προσωπικά έχω τις ενστάσεις μου για τους εξής λόγους:
> 1. δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο σε διακοπή ρεύματος
> 2. απαιτείται παρέμβαση στην εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού για να μοιράσεις τηλέφωνο σε περισσότερες πρίζες
> 2. δεν ενδείκνυται για ηλικιωμένους που είναι τελείως άσχετοι με την τεχνολογία (ένα restart στο modem, βρε αδερφέ...), δηλαδή ακριβώςεκεί που είναι ζήτημα ασφάλειας η αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία του τηλεφώνου.


Σαφώς και συμφωνούμε, μια παρατήρηση μόνο:
Όσον αφορά το 2, αυτή η παρέμβαση θα γίνει ούτως ή άλλως στα περισσότερα σπίτια το επόμενο διάστημα, διότι το επιβάλλει η σωστή λειτουργία του vdsl....

----------


## nyannaco

> Σαφώς και συμφωνούμε, μια παρατήρηση μόνο:
> Όσον αφορά το 2, αυτή η παρέμβαση θα γίνει ούτως ή άλλως στα περισσότερα σπίτια το επόμενο διάστημα, διότι το επιβάλλει η σωστή λειτουργία του vdsl....


Δεν το έχω πολυψάξει το VDSL γιατί δεν διατίθεται ακόμη στην περιοχή μου. Γιατί όμως να διαφέρει, εφόσον η τηλεφωνία παραμένει PSTN? Μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις λίγο;

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Σας έχει έρθει ο λογαριασμός του προηγούμενο μήνα ?

----------


## nyannaco

Προχτές μου ήρθε ειδοποίηση με mail ότι εκδόθηκε, και τον κατέβασα κανονικά από το My Οn.

Τώρα βέβαια το site είναι πάλι κάτω....

----------


## DVader

> 12 χρόνια με VOIP δεν ζήλεψα ποτέ κάποιον που είχε "κανονική" γραμμή.
> Αν το VOIP είναι σωστά υλοποιημένο, δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα.


Μην το λες αυτό ! ΈΧω Voip & Σταθερό με διάφορους αριθμούς ! Όπως και να το υλοποιήσεις μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα.... 
Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε ...ειδικά η παροχή Internet θα έπρεπε να είναι αδιάλειπτη ειδικά όταν περνάς Voip αλλά εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι !

Το Voip απαιτεί το απλό backup Internet με κάποιο τρόπο για να παίξει ..Και μόνο αυτό απαιτεί ένα έξοδο σε μηνιαία βάση....και να γυρνάει σε backup μόνο του.... χωρίς παρέμβαση ανθρώπου... 

Υπάρχουν τρόποι να το κάνεις αλλά όπως και να έχει είναι ένα έξοδο που δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο απλά για να έχω τηλέφωνο !

----------


## nyannaco

Ναι, και το άλλο που ξέχασα, είναι ότι με PSTN έχεις τηλέφωνο ακόμη και με δυσλειτουργία του internet, ενώ με το VoIP, χωρίς intenret δεν έχει ούτε τηλέφωνο (και κάποιοι πάροχοι, ονόματα δεν λέμε, έχουν κακό ιστορικό στη διαθεσιμότητα υπηρεσίας internet).

----------


## DVader

> Σαφώς και συμφωνούμε, μια παρατήρηση μόνο:
> Όσον αφορά το 2, αυτή η παρέμβαση θα γίνει ούτως ή άλλως στα περισσότερα σπίτια το επόμενο διάστημα, διότι το επιβάλλει η σωστή λειτουργία του vdsl....


Παρέμβαση τι είδους ? Τι εννοείς ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Οταν δουλεύει είναι όντως καλύτερο.
> Προσωπικά έχω τις ενστάσεις μου για τους εξής λόγους:
> 1. δεν έχεις τηλέφωνο σε διακοπή ρεύματος
> 2. απαιτείται παρέμβαση στην εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού για να μοιράσεις τηλέφωνο σε περισσότερες πρίζες
> 2. δεν ενδείκνυται για ηλικιωμένους που είναι τελείως άσχετοι με την τεχνολογία (ένα restart στο modem, βρε αδερφέ...), δηλαδή ακριβώςεκεί που είναι ζήτημα ασφάλειας η αδιάλειπτη λειτουργία του τηλεφώνου.


Μαζί σου 100%   :One thumb up: 

Από την άλλη κανένα πακέτο Voip δεν σου δίνει τσάμπα σταθερά ! Ναι μεν δεν έχεις πάγιο και έχεις χαμηλότερη χρέωση χωρίς ελάχιστο χρόνο για κάθε κλήση ...αλλά αν κάνεις αριθμιτικά πολλά τηλέφωνα σε 1 μήνα δεν σε συμφέρει !

Στο δικό μου σπίτι ανέκαθεν κάναμε πολλά τηλέφωνα....Αριθμητικά μιλώντας μιλάμε για κοντά 1000.. Σε Voip θα είχα φαληρήσει ! Στον ΟΤΕ που είμαι πληρώνω απλά το πάγιο !

----------


## Archon

> Μην το λες αυτό ! ΈΧω Voip & Σταθερό με διάφορους αριθμούς ! Όπως και να το υλοποιήσεις μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα.... 
> Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε ...ειδικά η παροχή Internet θα έπρεπε να είναι αδιάλειπτη ειδικά όταν περνάς Voip αλλά εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι !
> 
> Το Voip απαιτεί το απλό backup Internet με κάποιο τρόπο για να παίξει ..Και μόνο αυτό απαιτεί ένα έξοδο σε μηνιαία βάση....και να γυρνάει σε backup μόνο του.... χωρίς παρέμβαση ανθρώπου... 
> 
> Υπάρχουν τρόποι να το κάνεις αλλά όπως και να έχει είναι ένα έξοδο που δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο απλά για να έχω τηλέφωνο !


Το ups δεν ειναι μια λυση? Ναι, συμφωνω, ειναι ενα εξτρα εξοδο αλλα θα υπαρχει αδιαλειπτη παροχη ενεργειας (τα αρχικα του ups δλδ) και δεν θα στενοχωριομαστε καθε  φορα που θα γινεται διακοπη ρευματος (αν αυτο ειναι το προβλημα).

----------


## DVader

> Το ups δεν ειναι μια λυση? Ναι, συμφωνω, ειναι ενα εξτρα εξοδο αλλα θα υπαρχει αδιαλειπτη παροχη ενεργειας (τα αρχικα του ups δλδ) και δεν θα στενοχωριομαστε καθε  φορα που θα γινεται διακοπη ρευματος (αν αυτο ειναι το προβλημα).



Καταρχήν εγώ δεν μίλησα για ρεύμα ! Εγώ μιλάω για παροχή υπηρεσίας.... ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό !
Δηλαδή με το UPS θα έχω αδιάλειπτη παροχή Internet ? Και να παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα στην γραμμή και απλά δεν συγχρονίζει ο Router πως θα με βοηθήσει το UPS ? Ρεύμα έχω ! Το πρόβλημα για μένα δεν είναι το ρεύμα ...

Οταν και ποτέ στην Ελλάδα αποκτήσουμε σοβαρή παροχή Internet υπηρεσίας τότε τα ξαναλέμε !

----------


## akiss

Εκανα την αιτηση 9 του μηνος, εστειλα τα χαρτια στις 10 και στο σιτε της Ηολ μου λεει ενεργοποιηση στις 19.Αρα το λογικο 10ημερο.

----------


## kinq1

Φαίνεται ότι η ΔΕΗ τους έκοψε το ρεύμα για οφειλές ύψους 60.000 ευρώ...
http://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/3...is-on-telecoms

----------


## nyannaco

> Το ups δεν ειναι μια λυση? Ναι, συμφωνω, ειναι ενα εξτρα εξοδο αλλα θα υπαρχει αδιαλειπτη παροχη ενεργειας (τα αρχικα του ups δλδ) και δεν θα στενοχωριομαστε καθε  φορα που θα γινεται διακοπη ρευματος (αν αυτο ειναι το προβλημα).


Για σένα και μένα μπορεί να είναι, για την πεθερά μου (84) που θέλει μόνο τηλέφωνο, να της φορτώσω και UPS και modem? και να μην ξεσκονίζει μην πα και κουνήσει τίποτα; Δεν το βλέπω...




> Καταρχήν εγώ δεν μίλησα για ρεύμα ! Εγώ μιλάω για παροχή υπηρεσίας.... ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό !
> Δηλαδή με το UPS θα έχω αδιάλειπτη παροχή Internet ? Και να παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα στην γραμμή και απλά δεν συγχρονίζει ο Router πως θα με βοηθήσει το UPS ? Ρεύμα έχω ! Το πρόβλημα για μένα δεν είναι το ρεύμα ...
> 
> Οταν και ποτέ στην Ελλάδα αποκτήσουμε σοβαρή παροχή Internet υπηρεσίας τότε τα ξαναλέμε !


Και αυτό επιπλέον (το ξαναέθιξα παραπάνω).

----------


## riptor01

> Φαίνεται ότι η ΔΕΗ τους έκοψε το ρεύμα για οφειλές ύψους 60.000 ευρώ...
> http://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/3...is-on-telecoms


Λεει για μεταμορφωση. Στο Χαλανδρι γνωριζω οτι ειναι τα κεντρικα.

----------


## nasos27

> Εκανα την αιτηση 9 του μηνος, εστειλα τα χαρτια στις 10 και στο σιτε της Ηολ μου λεει ενεργοποιηση στις 19.Αρα το λογικο 10ημερο.


Παρομοίως.

----------


## DVader

> Λεει για μεταμορφωση. Στο Χαλανδρι γνωριζω οτι ειναι τα κεντρικα.


Λέει ότι είναι τα κεντρικά ! Αλλά οι υποδομές τηλεπικοινωνιών εκεί είναι ? Γιατί το συνδέει με την μεταφορά των συνδρομητών ..

----------


## nemesis1

> Τελικώς έκλεισα ΟΤΕ χωρίς ΟΤΕ TV προς το παρόν...
> 
> Απεριόριστα σταθερά
> 30' κινητά
> έως 24 ADSL (εως 5~6 στην περίπτωσή μου )
> Αναγνώριση δωρεάν
> 15% έκπτωση στο κινητό μου Cosmote
> Δωρεάν router..
> 
> ...



Ο κουριερ δεν ήρθε ποτέ...!!

Τηλεφώνησα ξανά στον OTE και μου λένε το θεϊκό....

- Να σας δώσουμε τον αριθμό voucher που σας αφορά να πάρετε στα ΕΛΤΑ να τους ρωτήσετε γιατι δεν ήρθαν!!!!
- ΕΓΩ να πάρω???*Ο πελάτης ΣΑΣ θα ζητήσει τα ρεστα απο τα ΕΛΤΑ με τα οποία έχετε ΕΣΕΙΣ συνεργασία???*

Χριστέ μου δεν ξεκινήσαμε καλά...

Τελικώς ζήτησα να μου αποσταλούν τα χαρτιά με mail...

*Αν μέχρι το απόγευμα δεν τα έχω τότε....

Sakis.com το τηλέφωνο και το όνομα της κοπέλας στην HOL σε παρακαλώ πολύ με pm...

*

----------


## nyannaco

Αυτοί εκεί στη ΔΕΗ δεν έχουν καθόλου μυαλό; Ετσι κι αλλιώς αργά το θυμήθηκαν, δεν μπορούσαν να περιμένουν λίγες μέρες ακόμη να μην  αφήσουν τόσες χιλιάδες κόσμο χωρίς υπηρεσίες; Εγώ πάντως αν πάθει τίποτα η πεθερά μου και δεν μπορεί να πάρει τηλέφωνο, θα τους κυνηγήσω.

----------


## riptor01

> Λέει ότι είναι τα κεντρικά ! Αλλά οι υποδομές τηλεπικοινωνιών εκεί είναι ? Γιατί το συνδέει με την μεταφορά των συνδρομητών ..


Δεν γνωριζω αν οντως εχει κατι στην Μεταμορφωση αλλα στο αρθρο λεει "Σε διακοπή της ηλεκτροδότησης του κτηρίου στην Μεταμόρφωση *όπου βρίσκεται η έδρα της εταιρείας* τηλεπικοινωνιών On Telecoms". Η εδρα ειναι το Χαλανδρι. Μπορει ο αρθρογραφος να εκανε απλα λαθος και να ηθελε να πει Χαλανδρι. Δεν αντιλεγω οτι μπορει να χρωσταει στην ΔΕΗ

- - - Updated - - -

Παντως εγω ουτε μειωση ταχυτητας εχω παρατηρησει ουτε διακοπη ιντερνετ και τηλ εχω. Μηπως δεν τους εκοψαν το ρευμα και ειναι ραδιοαρβυλα η μηπως ειναι καποιο warning και μεινουμε αργοτερα μεσα στην μερα η τις επομενες μερες.

----------


## nyannaco

Μπορεί να είναι με γεννήτρια για την ώρα (ίσως γι'αυτό είναι κάτω το site, κατεβάζουν τα υπόλοιπα για να κρατήσουν επάνω το data traffic?). Αν είναι έτσι όμως, δεν θα κρατήσει για πολύ...

----------


## DVader

> Μπορεί να είναι με γεννήτρια για την ώρα (ίσως γι'αυτό είναι κάτω το site, κατεβάζουν τα υπόλοιπα για να κρατήσουν επάνω το data traffic?). Αν είναι έτσι όμως, δεν θα κρατήσει για πολύ...


Και κλείσανε ένα Server ...Τι ρεύμα γλυτώνεις ....

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν γνωριζω αν οντως εχει κατι στην Μεταμορφωση αλλα στο αρθρο λεει "Σε διακοπή της ηλεκτροδότησης του κτηρίου στην Μεταμόρφωση *όπου βρίσκεται η έδρα της εταιρείας* τηλεπικοινωνιών On Telecoms". Η εδρα ειναι το Χαλανδρι. Μπορει ο αρθρογραφος να εκανε απλα λαθος και να ηθελε να πει Χαλανδρι. Δεν αντιλεγω οτι μπορει να χρωσταει στην ΔΕΗ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Παντως εγω ουτε μειωση ταχυτητας εχω παρατηρησει ουτε διακοπη ιντερνετ και τηλ εχω. Μηπως δεν τους εκοψαν το ρευμα και ειναι ραδιοαρβυλα η μηπως ειναι καποιο warning και μεινουμε αργοτερα μεσα στην μερα η τις επομενες μερες.


Ρε παιδιά το άρθο δεν αναφέρει κάτι για τηλεπικοινωνιακό εξοπλισμό ...Μπορεί να είναι τα διοικητικά κεντρικά γραφεία και τίποτα παραπάνω ! 
Άλλο υποδομές και άλλο γραφεία....

- - - Updated - - -

Βέβαια θα φανεί εντός της ημέρας !

Δεν νομίζω πάντως θα κόψουν τα πάντα πριν φύγουν όλοι οι συνδρομητές !

----------


## nyannaco

> Δεν νομίζω πάντως θα κόψουν τα πάντα πριν φύγουν όλοι οι συνδρομητές !


Μην ξεχνάς σε ποια χώρα είμαστε φίλε μου  :Thinking:

----------


## Archon

> Καταρχήν εγώ δεν μίλησα για ρεύμα ! Εγώ μιλάω για παροχή υπηρεσίας.... ότι και αν σημαίνει αυτό !
> Δηλαδή με το UPS θα έχω αδιάλειπτη παροχή Internet ? Και να παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα στην γραμμή και απλά δεν συγχρονίζει ο Router πως θα με βοηθήσει το UPS ? Ρεύμα έχω ! Το πρόβλημα για μένα δεν είναι το ρεύμα ...
> 
> Οταν και ποτέ στην Ελλάδα αποκτήσουμε σοβαρή παροχή Internet υπηρεσίας τότε τα ξαναλέμε !


Εχω την εντυπωση οτι τωρα πια με το vdsl ολες οι καμπινες εχουν εσωτερικες γεννητριες σε περιπτωση διακοπης και οι παροχοι στις ντουλαπες τους επισης. Αρα νομιζω οτι απο θεμα ιντερνετ ειμαστε καλυμενοι.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Δεν το έχω πολυψάξει το VDSL γιατί δεν διατίθεται ακόμη στην περιοχή μου. Γιατί όμως να διαφέρει, εφόσον η τηλεφωνία παραμένει PSTN? Μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις λίγο;


Λόγω των υψηλότερων συχνοτήτων στις οποίες παίζει η VDSL τεχνολογία, η κλασσική συνδεσμολογία έχει μεγάλες απώλειες. Ενδεικτικά στο σπίτι μου έβαλα vdsl και συγχρόνιζα στα 11mbps. Απομόνωσα λοιπόν το ζεύγος από τον κατανεμητή, αντικατέστησα την κεντρική πρίζα με μία διπλή, ξεπαραλλήλισα τις υπόλοιπες πρίζες δλδ για να λειτουργεί το τηλ σε όλες( αυτό που λέμε επιστροφή σήματος) και ο συγχρονισμός ανέβηκε στα 24 mbps.

----------


## DVader

> Μην ξεχνάς σε ποια χώρα είμαστε φίλε μου


Το ξεχνάω ώρες ώρες....  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Και μετά μου την λέτε εδώ.... γιατί δεν σκέφτομαι τους υπαλλήλους αλλά τους συνδρομητές ! :Razz: 

Ευτυχώς μου του θυμίζετε ...  :Thinking: 

Ελπίζω να μην γίνει πράξη και το ξαναλέω..Δεν έχω διαβάσει για υποδομές....Βασικά μπορούμε να βρούμε που είναι οι υποδομές άραγε...

----------


## nyannaco

> Λόγω των υψηλότερων συχνοτήτων στις οποίες παίζει η VDSL τεχνολογία, η κλασσική συνδεσμολογία έχει μεγάλες απώλειες. Ενδεικτικά στο σπίτι μου έβαλα vdsl και συγχρόνιζα στα 11mbps. Απομόνωσα λοιπόν το ζεύγος από τον κατανεμητή, αντικατέστησα την κεντρική πρίζα με μία διπλή, ξεπαραλλήλισα τις υπόλοιπες πρίζες δλδ για να λειτουργεί το τηλ σε όλες( αυτό που λέμε επιστροφή σήματος) και ο συγχρονισμός ανέβηκε στα 24 mbps.


ΟΚ, ξεπαραλλήλισες τις υπόλοιπες, και μετά; Να υποθέσω ότι δεν χρειαζόσουν συσκευή σε αυτές; Γιατί αν αυτό εννοείς, είναι κάτι άλλο! Εγώ μιλάω για υποχρεωτική αλλαγή της συνδεσμολογίας στην περίπτωση VoIP, ακριβώς επειδή θέλω και αλλού συσκευές.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> ΟΚ, ξεπαραλλήλισες τις υπόλοιπες, και μετά; Να υποθέσω ότι δεν χρειαζόσουν συσκευή σε αυτές; Γιατί αν αυτό εννοείς, είναι κάτι άλλο! Εγώ μιλάω για υποχρεωτική αλλαγή της συνδεσμολογίας στην περίπτωση VoIP, ακριβώς επειδή θέλω και αλλού συσκευές.


Ξεπαραλλήλισα και τις έβαλα στη δεύτερη υποδοχή της κεντρικής (διπλής πλέον) πρίζας, στην οποία επέστρεφα το σήμα από το σπλίτερ. Εχω λοιπόν κανονικά συσκευές και στις άλλες πρίζες.

----------


## DVader

> ΟΚ, ξεπαραλλήλισες τις υπόλοιπες, και μετά; Να υποθέσω ότι δεν χρειαζόσουν συσκευή σε αυτές; Γιατί αν αυτό εννοείς, είναι κάτι άλλο! Εγώ μιλάω για υποχρεωτική αλλαγή της συνδεσμολογίας στην περίπτωση VoIP, ακριβώς επειδή θέλω και αλλού συσκευές.


Όλα όσα λές τα καταλαβάινω και μάλιστα τα θεωρώ σωστά και στο adsl να γίνονται .... Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι τι εννοείς με την έννοια απομόνωσα στο ζεύγος από τον κατανεμητή...Το έβγαλες από την ρεκλέτα και το έβαλες που ?

----------


## nyannaco

> Όλα όσα λές τα καταλαβάινω και μάλιστα τα θεωρώ σωστά και στο adsl να γίνονται .... Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι τι εννοείς με την έννοια απομόνωσα στο ζεύγος από τον κατανεμητή...Το έβγαλες από την ρεκλέτα και το έβαλες που ?


Μάλλον στο Θείο Νώντα πήγαινε αυτό, όχι σε μένα, ε;

----------


## DVader

eeeeeeeeeeee  :Wall: 

Ναι στον θείο Νώντα !  uncle_nontas Για σένα ήταν ! Από λάθος πάτησα στην παράθεση σου !

Βασικά δεν κατάλαβα τι έκανε ..ακριβώς εκεί με τον κατανεμητή ! Εκτός και αν εννοεί κάτι ...άλλο ο παίχτης !

----------


## nyannaco

Εννοεί ότι αντί να αφήσει την εγκατάσταση όπως ήταν και να βάλει φίλτρο τηλεφώνου σε κάθε πρίζα (με τηλέφωνο), έδωσε στις υπόλοιπες πρίζες από το splitter, οπότε και δεν χρειάζεται ξεχωριστό φίλτρο σε κάθε πρίζα, και δεν "βλέπει" το VDSL σήμα τις υπόλοιπες πριζες και την καλωδίωσή τους.
Στη δική μου περίπτωση δεν με πολυβολεύει (και γι'αυτό δεν το θέλω) γιατί δεν έχω κεντρική πρίζα σε βολικό σημείο, θα πρέπει να επέμβω σε κουτί διακλάδωσης μαρκιά από το PC, οπότε μετά δεν θα μπορώ να έχω ενσύρματη σύνδεση με το modem/router, την οποία προτιμώ σαφώς από την ασύρματη.

----------


## netblues

> Εχω την εντυπωση οτι τωρα πια με το vdsl ολες οι καμπινες εχουν εσωτερικες γεννητριες σε περιπτωση διακοπης και οι παροχοι στις ντουλαπες τους επισης. Αρα νομιζω οτι απο θεμα ιντερνετ ειμαστε καλυμενοι.


Λαθος εντυπωση εχεις. Δεν υπαρχει κανενος ειδους backup power μεσα στις καμπινες vdsl. Αν κοπει το ρευμα, Internet τελος. Ειτε εχεις ups στο σπιτι, ειτε οχι.
Στο adsl δεν υπηρχε τετοιο θεμα, εδω υπάρχει.

----------


## nyannaco

Ο,τι και να έχουν οι καμπίνες, άμα πέσει το κέντρο του παρόχου και δεν δρομολογείται η κίνηση, υπηρεσία δεν...
Χωρια που η On έχει μόνο ADSL, το οποίο είναι πάντα από ΑΚ και δεν εξαρτάται καθόλου από πόρτες σε καμπίνες.

----------


## Archon

> Λαθος εντυπωση εχεις. Δεν υπαρχει κανενος ειδους backup power μεσα στις καμπινες vdsl. Αν κοπει το ρευμα, Internet τελος. Ειτε εχεις ups στο σπιτι, ειτε οχι.
> Στο adsl δεν υπηρχε τετοιο θεμα, εδω υπάρχει.




Off Topic


 :Sorry:  :Embarassed:  :Shocked:  Νομιζα οτι ειχανε. Γιατι δεν το εχουν κανει ομως? Ασχετο αλλα κουβεντα να γινεται. Αρα δικαιωνεται ο dvader.

----------


## netblues

Το feature κοπηκε προφανως λογω κοστους (αρχικου και συντηρησης) Επισης ανεβαζει τις πιθανοτητες κλοπης απο τους "συμπαθεις ρομα".

----------


## sakis.kom

> Εκανα την αιτηση 9 του μηνος, εστειλα τα χαρτια στις 10 και στο σιτε της Ηολ μου λεει ενεργοποιηση στις 19.Αρα το λογικο 10ημερο.


09/06...... και πάω για ενεργοποίηση στις 16/06  :Razz:

----------


## aroutis

Σημερα ήρθε το SMS , 19/6 με αίτηση 10/6 βράδυ. Ερώτηση, στην αίτηση ζήτησα modem αλλά δεν έχω δεί κάτι σε επικοινωνία για παραλαβή modem κλπ.
Τελικά τι παίζει με αυτό το θέμα; 

Σε επικοινωνία μόλις πριν λίγο μου είπαν ότι είναι δικό μου θέμα αν θα πάρω ή όχι και δεν παίζει χρέωση στον λογ/σμό τελικά ( :Thinking:  ) κάτι που μάλλον περίεργο μου δείχνει. 
Επίσης μου είπαν ότι οι τεχνικοί τους υποστηρίζουν κανονικά τα thomson της Vivodi...

Κανένας με προηγούμενη πείρα;

----------


## DVader

> Off Topic
> 
> 
>  Νομιζα οτι ειχανε. Γιατι δεν το εχουν κανει ομως? Ασχετο αλλα κουβεντα να γινεται. Αρα δικαιωνεται ο dvader.


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν  υπήρχε ποτέ baclup power ! Αυτό το ήξερα..Κάποια στιγμή πέρυσι στο Ηράκλειο έγινε μια πλημμύρα σε ένα υποσταθμό της ΔΕΗ και μείναμε χωρίς Internet 2 ημέρες !

----------


## Z€r0

24Mbps δίνει κανείς μέσω καμπίνας VDSL σε περιοχές που ενώ υπάρχει VDSL είναι κάποιος μακριά από το κέντρο; Γιατί και τα 24Mbps του ADSL καλά είναι για τους περισσότερους, γιατί να πληρώσει κάποιος παραπάνω για κάτι που δεν χρειάζεται;

Δηλαδή σε περιοχές μακριά απ’ τα κέντρα που έχουν όμως καμπίνες VDSL οι επιλογές είναι μόνο VDSL ή αργό ADSL;




> Λόγω των υψηλότερων συχνοτήτων στις οποίες παίζει η VDSL τεχνολογία, η κλασσική συνδεσμολογία έχει μεγάλες απώλειες. Ενδεικτικά στο σπίτι μου έβαλα vdsl και συγχρόνιζα στα 11mbps. Απομόνωσα λοιπόν το ζεύγος από τον κατανεμητή, αντικατέστησα την κεντρική πρίζα με μία διπλή, ξεπαραλλήλισα τις υπόλοιπες πρίζες δλδ για να λειτουργεί το τηλ σε όλες( αυτό που λέμε επιστροφή σήματος) και ο συγχρονισμός ανέβηκε στα 24 mbps.


Δηλαδή με VDSL εάν έχεις παραπάνω από μία πρίζες, μέγιστο συγχρονισμό θα έχεις μόνο στην κεντρική πρίζα; Εάν θες το router στην 3τη π.χ. στην σειρά από τις πρίζες και μόνο τηλέφωνο στην κεντρική(πρώτη πρίζα) θα υπάρχουν απώλειες εκεί;

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Δηλαδή με VDSL εάν έχεις παραπάνω από μία πρίζες, μέγιστο συγχρονισμό θα έχεις μόνο στην κεντρική πρίζα; Εάν θες το router στην 3τη π.χ. στην σειρά από τις πρίζες και μόνο τηλέφωνο στην κεντρική(πρώτη πρίζα) θα υπάρχουν απώλειες εκεί;


Ναι........

----------


## DVader

> 24Mbps δίνει κανείς μέσω καμπίνας VDSL σε περιοχές που ενώ υπάρχει VDSL είναι κάποιος μακριά από το κέντρο; Γιατί και τα 24Mbps του ADSL καλά είναι για τους περισσότερους, γιατί να πληρώσει κάποιος παραπάνω για κάτι που δεν χρειάζεται;
> 
> Δηλαδή σε περιοχές μακριά απ’ τα κέντρα που έχουν όμως καμπίνες VDSL οι επιλογές είναι μόνο VDSL ή αργό ADSL;
> 
> Δηλαδή με VDSL εάν έχεις παραπάνω από μία πρίζες, μέγιστο συγχρονισμό θα έχεις μόνο στην κεντρική πρίζα; Εάν θες το router στην 3τη π.χ. στην σειρά από τις πρίζες και μόνο τηλέφωνο στην κεντρική(πρώτη πρίζα) θα υπάρχουν απώλειες εκεί;


Τι παραπάνω από μια πρίζες ? Ταυτόχρονα συνδεδεμένες ? Σε παράλληλη .... ? Εννοείτε ότι έχεις απώλειες ...Εδώ και στο adsl έχεις ...

----------


## akiss

> 09/06...... και πάω για ενεργοποίηση στις 16/06


κανονισες κανα ραντεβου με την ευγενικη κοπελα που ελεγες?:P

----------


## Z€r0

> Ναι........


Μάλιστα οπότε εάν δεν παίζει μέσω powerline ενσύρματα από την κεντρική πρίζα ενσύρματα θα πρέπει να περνάω καλώδια. Ευτυχώς που δεν έχει έρθει το VDSL στην περιοχή μου θα με έβαζε σε μπελάδες. FTTH μια και καλή.




> Τι παραπάνω από μια πρίζες ? Ταυτόχρονα συνδεδεμένες ? Σε παράλληλη .... ? Εννοείτε ότι έχεις απώλειες ...Εδώ και στο adsl έχεις ...


Ο ηλεκτρολόγος έχει φέρει μόνο στην πρώτη πρίζα 4 ζεύγη από καλώδιο που έρχεται από το εξωτερικό κουτί και στις υπόλοιπες δύο υπάρχει μόνο ένα ζεύγος και πάνε με 2 χωριστά καλώδια(με ένα μόνο ζεύγος καλωδίων) από την 1τη στην 2ρη και από την 2ρη στην 3τη πρίζα. Εγώ χρειάζομαι το router στην 3τη πρίζα και το τηλέφωνο στην 1τη. Σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει ποτέ VDSL στην περιοχή μου τί μπορώ να κάνω σε αυτή την περίπτωση;

Σε ADSL τελευταία φορά δοκιμή στο χαλύβδινο 4800Kbps και σε αυτήν την 3τη πρίζα 4500Kbps, μικρή απώλεια φαντάζομαι. Παλιότερα είχα πρόβλημα με υγρασία στην κεντρική 1τη πρίζα αλλά το έλυσα με αντικατάσταση της.

----------


## DVader

> Μάλιστα οπότε εάν δεν παίζει μέσω powerline ενσύρματα από την κεντρική πρίζα ενσύρματα θα πρέπει να περνάω καλώδια. Ευτυχώς που δεν έχει έρθει το VDSL στην περιοχή μου θα με έβαζε σε μπελάδες. FTTH μια και καλή.
> 
> Ο ηλεκτρολόγος έχει φέρει μόνο στην πρώτη πρίζα 4 ζεύγη από καλώδιο που έρχεται από το εξωτερικό κουτί και στις υπόλοιπες δύο υπάρχει μόνο ένα ζεύγος και πάνε με 2 χωριστά καλώδια(με ένα μόνο ζεύγος καλωδίων) από την 1τη στην 2ρη και από την 2ρη στην 3τη πρίζα. Εγώ χρειάζομαι το router στην 3τη πρίζα και το τηλέφωνο στην 1τη. Σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει ποτέ VDSL στην περιοχή μου τί μπορώ να κάνω σε αυτή την περίπτωση;
> 
> Σε ADSL τελευταία φορά δοκιμή στο χαλύβδινο 4800 και σε αυτήν την τρίτη πρίζα 4500 μικρή απώλεια φαντάζομαι. Παλιότερα είχα πρόβλημα με υγρασία στην κεντρική 1τη πρίζα αλλά το έλυσα με αντικατάσταση της.


Σε σειρά λοιπόν με παράλληλή ...Από πρίζα σε πρίζα κοινώς...Νέο καλώδιο να πάει εκεί που θές ! 
Γενικώς αυτή η υλοποίηση που έχεις κάνει είναι λίγο χάλια ... Εγώ θα έβαζα νέο καλώδιο ....στην πρίζα που θέλω.... Απλά θα το έβαζα ψηλά στο γείσο και επειδή μιλάμε για ψιλό καλώδιο και ένα δεν θα φαίνεται κιόλας ! Το βάφεις το καναλάκι στο χρώμα του τοίχου και το ξεχνάς !

Παιδιά τα PowerLine είναι για μένα παντελώς άχρηστα και όπου τα έχω δει μόνο προβλήματα δημιουργούν !

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Σε σειρά λοιπόν με παράλληλή ...Από πρίζα σε πρίζα κοινώς...Νέο καλώδιο να πάει εκεί που θές ! 
> Γενικώς αυτή η υλοποίηση που έχεις κάνει είναι λίγο χάλια ... Εγώ θα έβαζα νέο καλώδιο ....στην πρίζα που θέλω.... Απλά θα το έβαζα ψηλά στο γείσο και επειδή μιλάμε για ψιλό καλώδιο και ένα δεν θα φαίνεται κιόλας ! Το βάφεις το καναλάκι στο χρώμα του τοίχου και το ξεχνάς !


+5000............

----------


## Z€r0

> Σε σειρά λοιπόν με παράλληλή ...Από πρίζα σε πρίζα κοινώς...Νέο καλώδιο να πάει εκεί που θές ! 
> Γενικώς αυτή η υλοποίηση που έχεις κάνει είναι λίγο χάλια ... Εγώ θα έβαζα νέο καλώδιο ....στην πρίζα που θέλω.... Απλά θα το έβαζα ψηλά στο γείσο και επειδή μιλάμε για ψιλό καλώδιο και ένα δεν θα φαίνεται κιόλας ! Το βάφεις το καναλάκι στο χρώμα του τοίχου και το ξεχνάς !
> 
> Παιδιά τα PowerLine είναι για μένα παντελώς άχρηστα και όπου τα έχω δει μόνο προβλήματα δημιουργούν !


Άστα να πάνε είναι η δουλειά αυτού του ηλεκτρολόγου γενικότερα, μάλλον καλώδιο θα τραβήξω εάν έρθει η ώρα εάν και δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο λόγω τοπολογίας, powerline και εγώ δεν τα θέλω.




> Ο ηλεκτρολόγος έχει φέρει μόνο στην πρώτη πρίζα 4 ζεύγη από καλώδιο που έρχεται από το εξωτερικό κουτί και στις υπόλοιπες δύο υπάρχει μόνο ένα ζεύγος και πάνε με 2 χωριστά καλώδια(με ένα μόνο ζεύγος καλωδίων) από την 1τη στην 2ρη και από την 2ρη στην 3τη πρίζα. Εγώ χρειάζομαι το router στην 3τη πρίζα και το τηλέφωνο στην 1τη.


Κάτι ακόμα, σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα λειτουργήσει η επιστροφή φωνής εάν ποτέ βάλω VOIP;

----------


## DVader

> Άστα να πάνε είναι η δουλειά αυτού του ηλεκτρολόγου γενικότερα, μάλλον καλώδιο θα τραβήξω εάν έρθει η ώρα εάν και δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο λόγω τοπολογίας, powerline και εγώ δεν τα θέλω.
> 
> Κάτι ακόμα, σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα λειτουργήσει η επιστροφή φωνής εάν ποτέ βάλω VOIP;


Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς ? Το echo στο voip δεν εξαρτάτε από τα καλώδια και τις απώλειες ..αν αυτό εννοείς ! Αν υποθέσουμε ότι παίζεις σε  20άρα ταχύτητα τότε τα θα παίζει μια χαρά ! Γενικά όσο καλύτερη ποιοτικά έχεις Internet γραμμή τόσο καλύτερα παίζει

Δώσε ένα μικρό παράδειγμα και θα σου πω...η αλήθεια είναι τι εννοείς ?

----------


## Z€r0

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς ? Το echo στο voip δεν εξαρτάτε από τα καλώδια και τις απώλειες ..αν αυτό εννοείς ! Αν υποθέσουμε ότι παίζεις σε  20άρα ταχύτητα τότε τα θα παίζει μια χαρά ! Γενικά όσο καλύτερη ποιοτικά έχεις Internet γραμμή τόσο καλύτερα παίζει
> 
> Δώσε ένα μικρό παράδειγμα και θα σου πω...η αλήθεια είναι τι εννοείς ?


Τίποτα εντάξει, είχα απορία εάν θα παίζει η VOIP με την συνδεσμολογία που έχω με το ρούτερ στην 3τη πρίζα και το τηλέφωνο στην 1τη, εάν έβαζα CYTA π.χ. αλλά λογικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα.

----------


## DVader

> Τίποτα εντάξει, είχα απορία εάν θα παίζει η VOIP με την συνδεσμολογία που έχω με το ρούτερ στην 3τη πρίζα και το τηλέφωνο στην 1τη, εάν έβαζα CYTA π.χ. αλλά λογικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα.


Όπως είπα είναι λάθος η σκέψη σου ! Το Voip δεν εξαρτάται από την συνδεσμολογία ....Το κατάλαβα ότι κάτι τέτοιο εννοούσες αλλά είπα να σε ρωτήσω πριν !
Εξαρτάτε από την ποιότητα της γραμμής σου ! Μην το μπερδεύεις. Δεν είναι PSTN... Σαν το Skype έχετε στο μυαλό σου !  (Μην με φάτε..Χοντρά χοντρά το λέω)
Όσο έχεις καλό Internet παίζει μια χαρά ! Ακόμα και το echo αν λέμε έχεις μπορεί να εξαρτάτε από το RX/TX που είναι παράγοντας over the ip ! 

Ένας παράγοντας που σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο κάποιες φορές σε επίλυση προβλημάτων είναι αν μιλάμε Voip τύπου Cyta που σημαίνει ότι βάζω το τηλέφωνο πάνω στον Router ή αν μιλάμε για OmniVoice/Yuboto/Viva ...κ.τ.λ.π.... με sip server οπότε εκεί παίζει με εξοπλισμό τύπου Voip Adapter για απλά τηλέφωνα ή soft clients τύπου Zoiper ή τύπου Voip Phones τύπου Yealink !

Όπως βλέπεις είναι τελείως άσχετα μεταξύ τους !

Κατάλαβες ?  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα !  :Razz:

----------


## nkar

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνεται αν δεν κάνουμε τίποτε μέχρι τις 30/6 ?
Φαντάζομαι κόβεται τηλεφωνο και internet αλλα τί γίνεαι με τη γραμμή?
Αναλαμβάνει π.χ. ο ΟΤΕ να μας τη μεταφέρει?
Απενεργοποιείται η γραμμή?
Το νούμερο χάνεται?

----------


## Z€r0

> Όπως είπα είναι λάθος η σκέψη σου ! Το Voip δεν εξαρτάται από την συνδεσμολογία ....Το κατάλαβα ότι κάτι τέτοιο εννοούσες αλλά είπα να σε ρωτήσω πριν !
> Εξαρτάτε από την ποιότητα της γραμμής σου ! Μην το μπερδεύεις. Δεν είναι PSTN... Σαν το Skype έχετε στο μυαλό σου !  (Μην με φάτε..Χοντρά χοντρά το λέω)
> Όσο έχεις καλό Internet παίζει μια χαρά ! Ακόμα και το echo αν λέμε έχεις μπορεί να εξαρτάτε από το RX/TX που είναι παράγοντας over the ip ! 
> 
> Ένας παράγοντας που σίγουρα παίζει ρόλο κάποιες φορές σε επίλυση προβλημάτων είναι αν μιλάμε Voip τύπου Cyta που σημαίνει ότι βάζω το τηλέφωνο πάνω στον Router ή αν μιλάμε για OmniVoice/Yuboto/Viva ...κ.τ.λ.π.... με sip server οπότε εκεί παίζει με εξοπλισμό τύπου Voip Adapter για απλά τηλέφωνα ή soft clients τύπου Zoiper ή τύπου Voip Phones τύπου Yealink !
> 
> Όπως βλέπεις είναι τελείως άσχετα μεταξύ τους !
> 
> Κατάλαβες ? 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Όχι απλά για VOIP από CYTA ρώτησα.

----------


## kostakislarisa

> ίσος ακουστή περίεργο... αλλα μέσα από κατάστημα wind αρχικά μου είπανε πως θα exw 12-13mbps  με την hol και μάλιστα ο υπάλληλος από την wind με πρότεινε στην HOL
> 
> εδώ πάντως στην γειτονιά μου έχει 5 σπίτια που έχουνε hol.. μίλησα και με το τεχνικό τμήμα και γνωρίζανε ακριβές ταχύτητες για το κάθε σπίτι...!! 
> 
> τώρα εγώ οτε ήθελα.. και ας είναι ο ακριβότερος αλλα αν δεν βρούνε πόρτα για 24άρει δεν θέλω να πάω με tpt...  
> 
> δεν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να έχουνε πόρτες για 24αρα σύνδεση? μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο όλο αυτό.. και μάλιστα από τον οτε...
> 
> ίσος να είναι η περιοχή πάντως εκεί που αναφέρεις που δεν έχει καλο δίκτυο η χολ..
> ...


Οι πόρτες αλλάζουν μόνο από adsl σε Vdsl, αν πάρεις adsl η πόρτα θα ρυθμιστεί για τη ταχύτητα που θα επιλέξεις, αν πάρεις 24 θα ρυθμιστεί 24 αλλά σε σένα θα φτάσει 10-12 που λες ότι έπιανε λόγω μήκους βροχου ποιότητα βροχου κλπ.. Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο για το τι ταχύτητα θα πιάσεις.. 










> Τίποτα εντάξει, είχα απορία εάν θα παίζει η VOIP με την συνδεσμολογία που έχω με το ρούτερ στην 3τη πρίζα και το τηλέφωνο στην 1τη, εάν έβαζα CYTA π.χ. αλλά λογικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα.


Όπου θες μπορείς να βάλεις το τηλέφωνο και το router. VoIP θα γίνουν όλοι οι παροχοι μέχρι το 2016-2017 νομιζω.

----------


## schumacher_

> Γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνεται αν δεν κάνουμε τίποτε μέχρι τις 30/6 ?
> Φαντάζομαι κόβεται τηλεφωνο και internet αλλα τί γίνεαι με τη γραμμή?
> Αναλαμβάνει π.χ. ο ΟΤΕ να μας τη μεταφέρει?
> Απενεργοποιείται η γραμμή?
> Το νούμερο χάνεται?


Η γραμμή απενεργοποιείται.
Ο αριθμός δεσμεύεται για 6 μήνες στον ΑΦΜ σου, ώστε αν θες να μπορείς να ζητήσεις νέα σύνδεση και να σου δώσουν το ίδιο νούμερο. Αυτό όμως μπορεί να σου το κάνει μόνο ο πάροχος που διαθέτει το σχετικό αριθμοδοτικό φάσμα, όχι οποισδήποτε. Αν περάσει το 6μηνο, αποδεσμεύεται.

----------


## Z€r0

> Όπου θες μπορείς να βάλεις το τηλέφωνο και το router. VoIP θα γίνουν όλοι οι παροχοι μέχρι το 2016-2017 νομιζω.


Η CΥΤΑ δίνει μόνο VOIP από τότε που ξεκίνησε την λειτουργία της. Ναι όπου θες μπορείς να τα βάλεις αλλά η τηλεφωνία θα παρέχεται από την σχετική port του router του παρόχου(εκτός και εάν δοθούν οι σχετικοί κωδικοί για χρήση σε άλλο router με VOIP) και θα επιστρέφει στις υπόλοιπες πρίζες με ένα Τ(ή μια διπλή πρίζα) και ένα splitter εάν έχω καταλάβει σωστά.

----------


## kostakislarisa

> Η CΥΤΑ δίνει μόνο VOIP από τότε που ξεκίνησε την λειτουργία της. Ναι όπου θες μπορείς να τα βάλεις αλλά η τηλεφωνία θα παρέχεται από την σχετική port του router του παρόχου(εκτός και εάν δοθούν οι σχετικοί κωδικοί για χρήση σε άλλο router με VOIP) και θα επιστρέφει στις υπόλοιπες πρίζες με ένα Τ(ή μια διπλή πρίζα) και ένα splitter εάν έχω καταλάβει σωστά.


Ναι το ξέρω απλά εξήγησα για τις πόρτες και για το τηλέφωνο. Τους κωδικούς για το VoIP λίγο δύσκολο να τους πάρεις.

----------


## anti exploit 7

από την ον μου είπαν σήμερα ότι μόνο η συνδρομητές που θα πάνε στην hol δεν θα επιστρέψουν τα  Modem/Router πίσω.όσοι πάνε αλλού θα πρέπει να επιστραφεί ο εξοπλισμός.

----------


## ThReSh

topic για "αγορά αυτοκινήτου/σπιτιού" 1.000.000+ posts...

----------


## Havic

έχει κανένας κεντρικό splitter (NID)? κοιτάω αλλά δεν βρίσκω.

----------


## DVader

> έχει κανένας κεντρικό splitter (NID)? κοιτάω αλλά δεν βρίσκω.


Πως είναι έτσι ? 

Πολλά splitter έχω αλλά όχι τέτοια ! Γιατί ψάχνεις τέτοια συγκεκριμένα ? PSTN δεν είναι αυτά ?

----------


## akisgr

> από την ον μου είπαν σήμερα ότι μόνο η συνδρομητές που θα πάνε στην hol δεν θα επιστρέψουν τα  Modem/Router πίσω.όσοι πάνε αλλού θα πρέπει να επιστραφεί ο εξοπλισμός.


xaxaxaxa μας κανεις πλακα τώρα έτσι?

τι να κάνει τον εξοπλισμό η εταιρία? αφού κλείνει.... 

δεν έχουνε αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο...! εγώ πάντως που πήγα να πληρώσω τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό το ρώτησα και είπανε δεν τα παίρνουμε πίσω...  :Smile:

----------


## DVader

> Πως είναι έτσι ? 
> 
> Πολλά splitter έχω αλλά όχι τέτοια ! Γιατί ψάχνεις τέτοια συγκεκριμένα ? PSTN δεν είναι αυτά ?


Χμζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ 

Τώρα κατάλαβα πως δουλεύουν αυτά ...Είναι ωραία αυτά ..Καλύτερα από αυτά που έχω... Ποιοτικά είναι καλύτερα...γιατί δεν χρειάζονται το φυσσάκι !

Τι πρόβλημα έχεις με αυτά ?

----------


## anti exploit 7

> xaxaxaxa μας κανεις πλακα τώρα έτσι?
> 
> τι να κάνει τον εξοπλισμό η εταιρία? αφού κλείνει.... 
> 
> δεν έχουνε αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο...! εγώ πάντως που πήγα να πληρώσω τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό το ρώτησα και είπανε δεν τα παίρνουμε πίσω...



πήρα τηλ στο 13802 στην ον για να ρωτήσω για τελευταίο λογαριασμό και μου το είπαν για το Modem/Router. Τώρα ποίος κάνεις πλάκα θα δείξει στο τέλος.

----------


## DVader

> πήρα τηλ στο 13802 στην ον για να ρωτήσω για τελευταίο λογαριασμό και μου το είπαν για το Modem/Router. Τώρα ποίος κάνεις πλάκα θα δείξει στο τέλος.


Βασικά πλάκα πλάκα μπορεί ...Να στείλουνε για να πληρώσουνε χρέη ! :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Σε σχέση με την διακοπή ρεύματος που έγινε χτές.....Τι έγινε τελικά ? ...Σε UPS αποκλείετε να είναι ακόμα ... Το site πάντως παίζει !

----------


## kalotatos

Με κάλεσαν σήμερα από ΟΤΕ και μου πρόσφεραν:

2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο
Απεριόριστα σταθερά
Πάγιο 18,90€
+5,50€ πάγιο δεύτερης γραμμής
Διατήρηση και των δύο αριθμών.
Δωρεάν τέλη μεταφοράς και ενεργοποίησης
Η προσφορά δεν περιλαμβάνει ίντερνετ.

Όσο αφορά το ίντερνετ μου είπαν πως θα ελέγξουν διαθεσιμότητα 
και θα μου κάνουν μια συνολική προσφορά σε 10 μέρες.
Αν θέλω να υπαναχωρήσω μπορώ εντός 15 ημερών από την υπογραφή του συμβολαίου.
Η συνολική τιμή της προσφοράς μου είπε πως θα διαμορφωθεί περίπου στα 30€

Μήπως είναι κάποια παγίδα;
Ποια η γνώμη σας;
Ο χρόνος εντωμεταξύ κυλάει εις βάρος μου...

----------


## riptor01

> Με κάλεσαν σήμερα από ΟΤΕ και μου πρόσφεραν:
> 
> 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο
> Απεριόριστα σταθερά
> Πάγιο 18,90€
> +5,50€ πάγιο δεύτερης γραμμής
> Διατήρηση και των δύο αριθμών.
> Δωρεάν τέλη μεταφοράς και ενεργοποίησης
> Η προσφορά δεν περιλαμβάνει ίντερνετ.
> ...


Να τους πεις και ευχαριστω!! Εμενα μου εκαναν προσφορα για 24αρι ιντερνετ και τηλ και μετα θυμηθηκαν να μου πουνε οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα ιντερνετ και ειμαι μια εβδομαδα τωρα ακομα στην ΟΝ ενω η ΟΝ εχει δωσει εγκριση να φυγω και ο οτε δεν με βαζει σε 4αρι πορτα γιατι λεει πρεπει να δεχτω καινουργια συμβαση που ειναι προφανως ακριβοτερη αλλιως να περιμενω μεχρι να υπαρξει διαθεσιμοτητα. Ζητησα χτες να μιλησω με υπευθυνο βαρδιας μου ειπε η κοπελα οτι θα με επερνε σε λιγα λεπτα γιατι μιλαγε στο τηλ και ακομα περιμενω απο χτες.

----------


## Havic

> Χμζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ 
> 
> Τώρα κατάλαβα πως δουλεύουν αυτά ...Είναι ωραία αυτά ..Καλύτερα από αυτά που έχω... Ποιοτικά είναι καλύτερα...γιατί δεν χρειάζονται το φυσσάκι !
> 
> Τι πρόβλημα έχεις με αυτά ?


1.To βάζεις στο καλώδιο του οτε.
2.Ξεχωρίζει το dsl και το τηλ.
3.Έχει gel για καλύτερη μόνωση
4.Δεν χρειάζεται φίλτρα σε κάθε συσκευή
5.Θεωρητικά είναι πολύ καλύτερο γιατί έχει λιγότερες πιθανότητες να υπάρχουν παρεμβολές στα καλώδια ή κάποιο φίλτρο χαλασμένο να σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

Στα αρνητικά θέλει 2 ζεύγη καλωδίων, ένα για το τηλέφωνο και άλλο ένα για το dsl.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν το βρίσκω να το αγοράσω και από ebay έχει 25€ μεταφορικά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να τους πεις και ευχαριστω!! Εμενα μου εκαναν προσφορα για 24αρι ιντερνετ και τηλ και μετα θυμηθηκαν να μου πουνε οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα ιντερνετ και ειμαι μια εβδομαδα τωρα ακομα στην ΟΝ ενω η ΟΝ εχει δωσει εγκριση να φυγω και ο οτε δεν με βαζει σε 4αρι πορτα γιατι λεει πρεπει να δεχτω καινουργια συμβαση που ειναι προφανως ακριβοτερη αλλιως να περιμενω μεχρι να υπαρξει διαθεσιμοτητα. Ζητησα χτες να μιλησω με υπευθυνο βαρδιας μου ειπε η κοπελα οτι θα με επερνε σε λιγα λεπτα γιατι μιλαγε στο τηλ και ακομα περιμενω απο χτες.


συγνωμη που παρεμβαινω στην συζητηση σας

για μενα ο ΟΤΕ σου ξεκαθαρισε οτι δεν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα να σε βαλει σε ΕΩΣ 24 και θεωρω την απαντηση σου αληθινη και ειλικρινη απεναντι σου

οι αλλοι εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα? στην περιοχη σου (γιατι μπορει να σου λενε οτι εχουν αλλα τα Α/Σ που θα σε συνδεσουν να ειναι απο κατι μετρα εως κατι χιλιομετρα μακρια σου με τα γνωστα αποτελεσματα) γιατι προσωπικα θα με εβαζε σε σκεψεις αν ο ΟΤΕ λεει οτι στην περιοχη που μενω δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα (πορτες) στο κεντρο

- - - Updated - - -




> Με κάλεσαν σήμερα από ΟΤΕ και μου πρόσφεραν:
> 
> 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο
> Απεριόριστα σταθερά
> Πάγιο 18,90€
> +5,50€ πάγιο δεύτερης γραμμής
> Διατήρηση και των δύο αριθμών.
> Δωρεάν τέλη μεταφοράς και ενεργοποίησης
> Η προσφορά δεν περιλαμβάνει ίντερνετ.
> ...


φανταζομαι να καταλαβαινεις οτι τηλεφωνια + διαδικτυο δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι στα 19 ευρω με ΟΤΕ.

καθως αν εδινε τετοιες (πραγματικα) τιμες καποιοι θα εκλειναν την επομενη μερα.

----------


## riptor01

> συγνωμη που παρεμβαινω στην συζητηση σας
> 
> για μενα ο ΟΤΕ σου ξεκαθαρισε οτι δεν εχει διαθεσιμοτητα να σε βαλει σε ΕΩΣ 24 και θεωρω την απαντηση σου αληθινη και ειλικρινη απεναντι σου
> 
> οι αλλοι εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα? στην περιοχη σου (γιατι μπορει να σου λενε οτι εχουν αλλα τα Α/Σ που θα σε συνδεσουν να ειναι απο κατι μετρα εως κατι χιλιομετρα μακρια σου με τα γνωστα αποτελεσματα) γιατι προσωπικα θα με εβαζε σε σκεψεις αν ο ΟΤΕ λεει οτι στην περιοχη που μενω δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα (πορτες) στο κεντρο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Καλησπερα φιλε μου, 

Ο οτε μου το λεει αυτο βαση το α/κ μεγαρου οτε. επισης η απαντηση του ηταν αφου ειχαμε υπογραψει συμβολαια γιατι πριν ελεγε οτι υπηρχε διαθεσιμοτητα. Τωρα μου λενε να περιμενω να μπω κατευθειαν σε 24αρα ειτε να μπω αρχικα σε 4αρα και να με βαλουν μετα σε 24αρα. Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι στην δευτερεη περιπτωση μου ζητανε καινουργιο συμβολαιο με πολυ ακριβοτερη τιμη χωρις αναγνωριση κλησεων και χωρις απεριοριστα τηλ. Δεν θα δεχτω εγω τετοιο συμοβλαιο με δικη τους υπαιτιοτητα.
Με ΗΟΛ που εχω μιλησει μου λεει οτι το α/κ που με εξυπηρετει ειναι του χαλανδριου με αποσταση απο το σπιτι μου <2χλμ. ειναι πανω στην λ.πεντελης λιγο πριν το χαλανδρι με μεγιστη ταχυτητα ~8 οσο δηλαδη πιανω και τωρα με την ΟΝ. Η φορθνετ μου ειχε πει το ιδιο και ο γειτονας μου που εχει φορθνετ πιανει 8.5. Και οι 2 τους λενε οτι εχουν στα κεντρα τους διαθεσιμοτητα.

----------


## Z€r0

> από την ον μου είπαν σήμερα ότι μόνο η συνδρομητές που θα πάνε στην hol δεν θα επιστρέψουν τα  Modem/Router πίσω.όσοι πάνε αλλού θα πρέπει να επιστραφεί ο εξοπλισμός.


Πολύ περίεργο από μέρους της ΟΝ μια τέτοια "συνεργασία" με την HOLe, πρώτα της μοιράζει τα στοιχεία μας και μετά λένε αυτό; Καλά ή θα τα πάρει από όλους ή από κανέναν. Πάντως εάν θέλουν να πληρώσουν κούριερ για αυτό το άχρηστο ΖΤΕ που έχουν δώσει ας έρθει να το πάρει, χώρο μου πιάνει. Και όσοι δεν έχουν άλλο router με 30 - 40 ευρώ παίρνουν καλύτερα router από αυτά που μοιράζουν π.χ. HOL και Wind με 20€. Εάν κάνουν τέτοια βλακεία να πληρώνουν κούριερ για να τα πάρει πίσω μόνο περαιτέρω ζημιά μπορεί να μαζέψουν, τελείως άκυρο.

Εδώ δεν ξέρουμε τί θα γίνει και με τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό... στην περίπτωση μου εάν πληρώσω τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό που μου εκδόθηκε ο εξοφλητήριος θα πρέπει να βγει πιστωτικός, θα τους βρω πουθενά να μου τα δώσουν πίσω;

Ακόμα δεν ξέρουν τί θα γίνει μου φαίνεται και είναι και ποιόν θα πετύχεις στο τηλέφωνο. Δεν τους φταίνε οι πελάτες που κλείνει η ΟΝ, εμείς τους καταλαβαίνουμε ας καταλάβουν και αυτοί κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλησπερα φιλε μου, 
> 
> Ο οτε μου το λεει αυτο βαση το α/κ μεγαρου οτε. επισης η απαντηση του ηταν αφου ειχαμε υπογραψει συμβολαια γιατι πριν ελεγε οτι υπηρχε διαθεσιμοτητα. Τωρα μου λενε να περιμενω να μπω κατευθειαν σε 24αρα ειτε να μπω αρχικα σε 4αρα και να με βαλουν μετα σε 24αρα. Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι στην δευτερεη περιπτωση μου ζητανε καινουργιο συμβολαιο με πολυ ακριβοτερη τιμη χωρις αναγνωριση κλησεων και χωρις απεριοριστα τηλ. Δεν θα δεχτω εγω τετοιο συμοβλαιο με δικη τους υπαιτιοτητα.
> Με ΗΟΛ που εχω μιλησει μου λεει οτι το α/κ που με εξυπηρετει ειναι του χαλανδριου με αποσταση απο το σπιτι μου <2χλμ. ειναι πανω στην λ.πεντελης λιγο πριν το χαλανδρι με μεγιστη ταχυτητα ~8 οσο δηλαδη πιανω και τωρα με την ΟΝ. Η φορθνετ μου ειχε πει το ιδιο και ο γειτονας μου που εχει φορθνετ πιανει 8.5. Και οι 2 τους λενε οτι εχουν στα κεντρα τους διαθεσιμοτητα.


τι να σου πω εγω εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα
εγω ειπα οτι δεν μου αρεσει να λεει ο ΟΤΕ οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα (που μπορεις να κανεις ελεγχο και ο ιδιος ωστε να δεις που ανηκεις με σιγουρια) και οι αλλοι να λενε οτι υπαρχει και να σου λενε και το Α/Κ (εισαι σιγουρος οτι ανηκεις εκει? για τσεκαρε το θα προτεινα εγω.)

----------


## Z€r0

> Τους κωδικούς για το VoIP λίγο δύσκολο να τους πάρεις.


Και αυτό είναι κάτι αρνητικό για όσους δεν θέλουν να έχουν το router του παρόχου πάνω αλλά μόνο το δικό τους.

----------


## riptor01

> τι να σου πω εγω εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα
> εγω ειπα οτι δεν μου αρεσει να λεει ο ΟΤΕ οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα (που μπορεις να κανεις ελεγχο και ο ιδιος ωστε να δεις που ανηκεις με σιγουρια) και οι αλλοι να λενε οτι υπαρχει και να σου λενε και το Α/Κ (εισαι σιγουρος οτι ανηκεις εκει? για τσεκαρε το θα προτεινα εγω.)


Επειδη στο σαιτ του ΟΤΕ για την διευθυνση μου βγαζει 24αρα διαθεσιμοτητα τους πηρα τηλ και μου λενε οτι αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με διαθεσιμες θυρες αλλα αν η περιοχη μπορει να εχει "γενικα" να υποστηριζει δηλαδη εως 24αρι. Οσο για τα Α/Κ και με τον οτε που μιλησα και με αλλες εταιριες η απαντηση ειναι οτι αν μεινω οτε θα με εχουν στο μεγαρο του οτε στο οποιο (βαση απαντησης οτε) υπαρχουν DSLAM ΜΟΝΟ για πελατες ΟΤΕ ενω οι αλλες εταιριες εχουν του χαλανδριου που με εξυπηρετει ως πιο κοντα! Δυστηχως δεν εχω αλλον τροπο να το εξακριβωσω

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Επειδη στο σαιτ του ΟΤΕ για την διευθυνση μου βγαζει 24αρα διαθεσιμοτητα τους πηρα τηλ και μου λενε οτι αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με διαθεσιμες θυρες αλλα αν η περιοχη μπορει να εχει "γενικα" να υποστηριζει δηλαδη εως 24αρι. Οσο για τα Α/Κ και με τον οτε που μιλησα και με αλλες εταιριες η απαντηση ειναι οτι αν μεινω οτε θα με εχουν στο μεγαρο του οτε στο οποιο (βαση απαντησης οτε) υπαρχουν DSLAM ΜΟΝΟ για πελατες ΟΤΕ ενω οι αλλες εταιριες εχουν του χαλανδριου που με εξυπηρετει ως πιο κοντα! Δυστηχως δεν εχω αλλον τροπο να το εξακριβωσω


οι διαθεσιμοτητες που εχουν στις ιστοσελιδες τους ειναι για κλαμματα (ολοι)

βαζω τα στοιχεια (νομο-πολη-περιοχη-τκ-διευθυνση-αριθμο) και αν μπορουσα να δημοσιευσω τι μου δειχνουν θα πεσετε κατω να κλαιτε μεχρι δακρυων

υποψην εχω ΟΤΕ VDSL 30/2.5 (λογω οικονομικου) αλλα σηκωνω και την 50/5

σε CYTA/FORTHNET/HOL που τσεκαρα λενε οτι δεν εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL στην περιοχη μου (φανταζομαι το γιατι....το Α/Κ που χρησιμοποιουν ειναι ανω του οριου 1000μ 

τωρα οτι αφορα την περιπτωση του φιλου και συνομιλητη riptor κανε την κινηση σου αναλογα με τι εχουν οι γειτονες σου (ιδιο χωρο με εσενα)

----------


## riptor01

> οι διαθεσιμοτητες που εχουν στις ιστοσελιδες τους ειναι για κλαμματα (ολοι)
> 
> βαζω τα στοιχεια (νομο-πολη-περιοχη-τκ-διευθυνση-αριθμο) και αν μπορουσα να δημοσιευσω τι μου δειχνουν θα πεσετε κατω να κλαιτε μεχρι δακρυων
> 
> υποψην εχω ΟΤΕ VDSL 30/2.5 (λογω οικονομικου) αλλα σηκωνω και την 50/5
> 
> σε CYTA/FORTHNET/HOL που τσεκαρα λενε οτι δεν εχουν διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL στην περιοχη μου (φανταζομαι το γιατι....το Α/Κ που χρησιμοποιουν ειναι ανω του οριου 1000μ 
> 
> τωρα οτι αφορα την περιπτωση του φιλου και συνομιλητη riptor κανε την κινηση σου αναλογα με τι εχουν οι γειτονες σου (ιδιο χωρο με εσενα)


Ο λογος που αρχικα επελεξα οτε ειναι επειδη εχει το κοντινοτερο Α/Κ απο το σπιτι μου και πιστευω/α οτι ετσι θα εχω πιο ευκολα περιπου στα 10 11ΜΒΠΣ ομως αν δω οτι ο οτε δεν εχει προθεση να με κρατησει σαν πελατη και να με εξυπηρετησει ενω εχει κανει μακακια τοτε θα αναγκαστω να παω σε αλλον παροχο με Α/Κ πιο μακρυα απο το επιθυμιτο και να εχω παλι περιπου στα 8....τι να κανω και εγω. Οσο για τις διαθεσιμοτητες που λες, ο οτε υποστηριζει πως δεν εχουν ολοι οι παροχοι σε ΟΛΑ τα Α/Κ δικα τους DSLAM και αρα ο οτε εχει μονοπολιο σε μερικα (αν καποιος γνωριζει σιγουρα ας το επαληθευσει αυτο)

----------


## DVader

> 1.To βάζεις στο καλώδιο του οτε.
> 2.Ξεχωρίζει το dsl και το τηλ.
> 3.Έχει gel για καλύτερη μόνωση
> 4.Δεν χρειάζεται φίλτρα σε κάθε συσκευή
> 5.Θεωρητικά είναι πολύ καλύτερο γιατί έχει λιγότερες πιθανότητες να υπάρχουν παρεμβολές στα καλώδια ή κάποιο φίλτρο χαλασμένο να σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.
> 
> Στα αρνητικά θέλει 2 ζεύγη καλωδίων, ένα για το τηλέφωνο και άλλο ένα για το dsl.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν το βρίσκω να το αγοράσω και από ebay έχει 25€ μεταφορικά.


Το είδα ....σε video στο youtube πως δουλεύει ...Ασε με να το ψάξω λίγο στην Ελλάδα μέσα από την δουλειάς μπας και το βρώ....γιατί πολλά τέτοια έχω ανακαλύψει ! Ασε να πάω την Δευτέρα στο γραφείο και τα λέμε πάλι !

Αντέχεις ?  :Razz:

----------


## Havic

> Το είδα ....σε video στο youtube πως δουλεύει ...Ασε με να το ψάξω λίγο στην Ελλάδα μέσα από την δουλειάς μπας και το βρώ....γιατί πολλά τέτοια έχω ανακαλύψει ! Ασε να πάω την Δευτέρα στο γραφείο και τα λέμε πάλι !
> 
> Αντέχεις ?


Ναι μωρέ δεν «καίγομαι».  :Smile:

----------


## kostakislarisa

> Ο λογος που αρχικα επελεξα οτε ειναι επειδη εχει το κοντινοτερο Α/Κ απο το σπιτι μου και πιστευω/α οτι ετσι θα εχω πιο ευκολα περιπου στα 10 11ΜΒΠΣ ομως αν δω οτι ο οτε δεν εχει προθεση να με κρατησει σαν πελατη και να με εξυπηρετησει ενω εχει κανει μακακια τοτε θα αναγκαστω να παω σε αλλον παροχο με Α/Κ πιο μακρυα απο το επιθυμιτο και να εχω παλι περιπου στα 8....τι να κανω και εγω. Οσο για τις διαθεσιμοτητες που λες, ο οτε υποστηριζει πως δεν εχουν ολοι οι παροχοι σε ΟΛΑ τα Α/Κ δικα τους DSLAM και αρα ο οτε εχει μονοπολιο σε μερικα (αν καποιος γνωριζει σιγουρα ας το επαληθευσει αυτο)


Δεν γίνεται με ΟΤΕ να παίρνεις από άλλο Α/Κ και με άλλο παροχο να παίρνεις από άλλο Α/Κ, διότι δε γίνεται να αλλάξουν οι υποδομές των βροχων. Είτε με ΟΤΕ είτε με άλλο παροχο παίρνεις από το ίδιο Α/Κ.

----------


## riptor01

> Δεν γίνεται με ΟΤΕ να παίρνεις από άλλο Α/Κ και με άλλο παροχο να παίρνεις από άλλο Α/Κ, διότι δε γίνεται να αλλάξουν οι υποδομές των βροχων. Είτε με ΟΤΕ είτε με άλλο παροχο παίρνεις από το ίδιο Α/Κ.


Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου για την διευκρινηση σου. Απορω ομως γιατι η ΗΟΛ και στο σαιτ της αλλα και με υπαλληλο μου λεει για Α/Κ χαλανδριου ενω ο ΟΤΕ μου λεει για Α/Κ διοικητικο μεγαρο οτε και πως μαλιστα εκει μεσα εχει μονο ο οτε dslam. αυτο στεκει η καποιος μου λεει ιστοριες?

----------


## john84

Οπου υπάρχει Dslam του ΟΤΕ στα Α/Κ υπάρχουν και των παροχων σαν συνεγκατασταση( με εξαίρεση την επαρχία σε οποιες περιοχές, οι πάροχοι δεν έχουν επεκταθεί). Προφανώς ο υπάλληλος της HOL χρησιμοποιεί της έδειξεις του site  της για να σε ενημερώσει οποτε και εικάζω ότι γι αυτό τον λόγο σου είπε τα ιδια.

----------


## riptor01

> Οπου υπάρχει Dslam του ΟΤΕ στα Α/Κ υπάρχουν και των παροχων σαν συνεγκατασταση( με εξαίρεση την επαρχία σε οποιες περιοχές, οι πάροχοι δεν έχουν επεκταθεί). Προφανώς ο υπάλληλος της HOL χρησιμοποιεί της έδειξεις του site  της για να σε ενημερώσει οποτε και εικάζω ότι γι αυτό τον λόγο σου είπε τα ιδια.


Καλημέρα σε όλους και σε ευχαριστώ φίλε. Άρα μία ζωή είτε αρχικά με ΟΤΕ είτε μετά με ον είτε τώρα όπου πάω πάντα θα είμαι στο ίδιο Α/Κ. Άρα δεν πρόκειται να δω με κανέναν διάφορα σε ταχύτητα. Θα ξαναρωτήσω και θα τους αναφέρω αυτά πού μου είπατε να δω τι απάντηση θα λάβω

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οπου υπάρχει Dslam του ΟΤΕ στα Α/Κ υπάρχουν και των παροχων σαν συνεγκατασταση( με εξαίρεση την επαρχία σε οποιες περιοχές, οι πάροχοι δεν έχουν επεκταθεί). Προφανώς ο υπάλληλος της HOL χρησιμοποιεί της έδειξεις του site  της για να σε ενημερώσει οποτε και εικάζω ότι γι αυτό τον λόγο σου είπε τα ιδια.


συνηθως ετσι ειναι

μερικες φορες ομως τα πραγματα διαφερουν π.χ εγω το κεντρο του ΟΤΕ ειναι κοντα μου ενω τα κεντρα που συστεγαζονται οι εναλλακτικοι ειναι μακρια μου (ανω των 1000μ) για αυτο το λογο κανεις τους δεν μου δινει VDSL ενω στον ΟΤΕ ειναι διαθεσιμο (βεβαια ηδη εχω 30αρα αλλα αντεχει και 50αρα αν αντεχαν τα οικονομικα μου)

----------


## EvaAthens

> Πολύ περίεργο από μέρους της ΟΝ μια τέτοια "συνεργασία" με την HOLe, πρώτα της μοιράζει τα στοιχεία μας και μετά λένε αυτό;


Το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ αυτό. Μίλησα με την τεχνική υποστήριξη της On. Βέβαια, στην αρχή και πριν αναφέρω ότι πάω hol, το παιδί μου έλεγε ότι δεν είναι σίγουρος αν θα κρατήσουμε τον εξοπλισμό και ότι θα μας ενημερώσουν. Όταν είπα ότι έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας στη hol, μου επιβεβαίωσε αυτό που έγραψε και ο anti exploit7. Όσοι πάνε εκεί, κρατάνε τον εξοπλισμό. 

Δεν έχω τις γνώσεις που έχουν άλλοι εδώ μέσα, τον ρώτησα όμως πώς θα λειτουργήσει αυτό από τη στιγμή που η On έχει τους δικούς της κωδικούς και λογισμικό και από ότι κατάλαβα (και αν το κατάλαβα σωστά), υπάρχει συνεργασία μεταξύ τους και δίνει οδηγίες στη hol για να μπορούν οι τεχνικοί της να ρυθμίζουν το όποιο θέμα μπορεί να προκύψει. Αυτό, επαναλαμβάνω, με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη. Κάποιος με περισσότερες γνώσεις από μένα, αν θέλει μπορεί να πάρει τηλέφωνο και να κάνει πιο in depth ερωτήσεις.

Πάντως, και εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση αυτή η συνεργασία με τη hol!

----------


## EnDLess

> συνηθως ετσι ειναι
> 
> μερικες φορες ομως τα πραγματα διαφερουν π.χ εγω το κεντρο του ΟΤΕ ειναι κοντα μου ενω τα κεντρα που συστεγαζονται οι εναλλακτικοι ειναι μακρια μου (ανω των 1000μ) για αυτο το λογο κανεις τους δεν μου δινει VDSL ενω στον ΟΤΕ ειναι διαθεσιμο (βεβαια ηδη εχω 30αρα αλλα αντεχει και 50αρα αν αντεχαν τα οικονομικα μου)


Και αλλού να συστεγάζονται οι εναλλακτικοί όλα τα καφαο στο ακ του ΟΤΕ πέφτουν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ αυτό. Μίλησα με την τεχνική υποστήριξη της On. Βέβαια, στην αρχή και πριν αναφέρω ότι πάω hol, το παιδί μου έλεγε ότι δεν είναι σίγουρος αν θα κρατήσουμε τον εξοπλισμό και ότι θα μας ενημερώσουν. Όταν είπα ότι έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας στη hol, μου επιβεβαίωσε αυτό που έγραψε και ο anti exploit7. Όσοι πάνε εκεί, κρατάνε τον εξοπλισμό. 
> 
> Δεν έχω τις γνώσεις που έχουν άλλοι εδώ μέσα, τον ρώτησα όμως πώς θα λειτουργήσει αυτό από τη στιγμή που η On έχει τους δικούς της κωδικούς και λογισμικό και από ότι κατάλαβα (και αν το κατάλαβα σωστά), υπάρχει συνεργασία μεταξύ τους και δίνει οδηγίες στη hol για να μπορούν οι τεχνικοί της να ρυθμίζουν το όποιο θέμα μπορεί να προκύψει. Αυτό, επαναλαμβάνω, με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη. Κάποιος με περισσότερες γνώσεις από μένα, αν θέλει μπορεί να πάρει τηλέφωνο και να κάνει πιο in depth ερωτήσεις.
> 
> Πάντως, και εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση αυτή η συνεργασία με τη hol!


θα ειναι μεγαλο φαουλ αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.(μετα την διαρροη στοιχειων των πελατων)

----------


## EvaAthens

> θα ειναι μεγαλο φαουλ αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.(μετα την διαρροη στοιχειων των πελατων)


Και όμως ισχύει! Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό πίσω από αυτήν την απόφαση. Επίσης, έχω αρχίσει να υποψιάζομαι ότι μάλλον το είχαν αποφασίσει και συμφωνήσει από την αρχή, γιατί από την πρώτη στιγμή που μίλαγα με hol, όλοι μου έλεγαν ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί θέμα με τα ρούτερ άλλου παρόχου. Τέτοια σιγουριά πια...; Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω  :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και αλλού να συστεγάζονται οι εναλλακτικοί όλα τα καφαο στο ακ του ΟΤΕ πέφτουν.


για εξηγησε μου τοτε πως γινεται να μην δινουν οι εναλλακτικοι VDSL (λογω αποστασης) οταν βαζω νομο-πολη-περιοχη-τκ-διευθυνση-αριθμο η αριθμο τηλεφωνου
ενω στον ΟΤΕ οταν βαζω τα ιδια στοιχεια να μου λεει διαθεσιμη η υπηρεσια VDSL (την οποια διαθετω και ειμαι σε λιγοτερο απο 1000 μ αποσταση απο Α/Κ δεν το συζητω αν μπει καμπινα καθως θα ειναι στην γωνια του σπιτιου μου.

επισης αν ισχυει αυτο που λες πραγμα που σου επισημανω οτι δεν ισχυει σε εμενα δεν θα ειχα τεραστιες διαφορες στην ταχυτητα ADSL οταν ημουν με ΟΤΕ και οταν ημουν σε ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ καθως συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου θα ημουν ιδιο Α/Κ και ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ που καταληγει το ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ μου (στην πραξη ειχα καλυτερη ταχυτητα στον ΟΤΕ και χειροτερη στους εναλλακτικους)

- - - Updated - - -




> Και όμως ισχύει! Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό πίσω από αυτήν την απόφαση. Επίσης, έχω αρχίσει να υποψιάζομαι ότι μάλλον το είχαν αποφασίσει και συμφωνήσει από την αρχή, γιατί από την πρώτη στιγμή που μίλαγα με hol, όλοι μου έλεγαν ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δημιουργηθεί θέμα με τα ρούτερ άλλου παρόχου. Τέτοια σιγουριά πια...; Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω


προσωπικα δεν θα επελεγα να παω στην HOL/VODAFONE αν ημουν συνδρομητης της ΟΝ και λαμβανα τετοια ενημερωση οτι αν παω αλλου θα πρεπει να πληρωσω για το ρουτερ.

----------


## EvaAthens

> προσωπικα δεν θα επελεγα να παω στην HOL/VODAFONE αν ημουν συνδρομητης της ΟΝ και λαμβανα τετοια ενημερωση οτι αν παω αλλου θα πρεπει να πληρωσω για το ρουτερ.


Οι άλλοι πάροχοι το δίνουν δωρεάν ούτως ή άλλως. Στη wind ίσως όχι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, αλλά μάλλον έχει να κάνει περισσότερο με ποιον συνεργάτη της θα μιλήσεις

----------


## EnDLess

> για εξηγησε μου τοτε πως γινεται να μην δινουν οι εναλλακτικοι VDSL (λογω αποστασης) οταν βαζω νομο-πολη-περιοχη-τκ-διευθυνση-αριθμο η αριθμο τηλεφωνου
> ενω στον ΟΤΕ οταν βαζω τα ιδια στοιχεια να μου λεει διαθεσιμη η υπηρεσια VDSL (την οποια διαθετω και ειμαι σε λιγοτερο απο 1000 μ αποσταση απο Α/Κ δεν το συζητω αν μπει καμπινα καθως θα ειναι στην γωνια του σπιτιου μου.
> 
> επισης αν ισχυει αυτο που λες πραγμα που σου επισημανω οτι δεν ισχυει σε εμενα δεν θα ειχα τεραστιες διαφορες στην ταχυτητα ADSL οταν ημουν με ΟΤΕ και οταν ημουν σε ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ καθως συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου θα ημουν ιδιο Α/Κ και ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ που καταληγει το ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ μου (στην πραξη ειχα καλυτερη ταχυτητα στον ΟΤΕ και χειροτερη στους εναλλακτικους)


Απ ότι γνωρίζω όλα τα καφάο καταλήγουν στο Α/Κ. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει και έγινε τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες. Παλιά αυτή η δομή ήταν σαν αστέρι με κέντρο το Α/Κ. Με την ανάπτυξη και τα καινούρια "οικοδομικά τετράγωνα" σε μερικές περιοχές έγινε δενδροειδές με κορυφή κάποιο καφάο (το οποίο πάλι κατέληγε στο Α/Κ) (επίσης αυτά τα καφάο θα είναι τα πρώτα που θα μπουν υπαίθριες καμπίνες xdsl) 

Τώρα εσύ μιλάς για μεγάλη διαφορά στις ταχύτητες με τους εναλλακτικούς. Δηλαδή είχες πιο μεγάλο attenuation;;; Κλείδωνες πιο χαμηλά;;; Αν ναι, προφανώς υπάρχει και δεύτερο συνεργαζόμενο "μικρό Α/Κ" στην περιοχή. Ο οτε έχει και στα δύο A/K dslam αλλά οι εναλλακτικοί μόνο σε ένα, στο κεντρικό. Οπότε όταν ένας χρήστης στο "μικρό Α/Κ" θέλει εναλλακτικό οι "οτεντζήδες πατσάρουν" χαλκό από το ένα A/K στο άλλο.  

Αλλιώς, μήπως είσαι σε υπαίθρια καμπίνα;;; Μπορεί το "δικό σου" καφάο να είναι συνδεδεμένο με υπαίθρια καμπίνα όπως είπα πιο πάνω.

----------


## anti exploit 7

διαρροή στοιχείων των πελατών ,διαρροή στοιχείων ρουτερ................

----------


## riptor01

> Απ ότι γνωρίζω όλα τα καφάο καταλήγουν στο Α/Κ. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει και έγινε τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες. Παλιά αυτή η δομή ήταν σαν αστέρι με κέντρο το Α/Κ. Με την ανάπτυξη και τα καινούρια "οικοδομικά τετράγωνα" σε μερικές περιοχές έγινε δενδροειδές με κορυφή κάποιο καφάο (το οποίο πάλι κατέληγε στο Α/Κ) (επίσης αυτά τα καφάο θα είναι τα πρώτα που θα μπουν υπαίθριες καμπίνες xdsl) 
> 
> Τώρα εσύ μιλάς για μεγάλη διαφορά στις ταχύτητες με τους εναλλακτικούς. Δηλαδή είχες πιο μεγάλο attenuation;;; Κλείδωνες πιο χαμηλά;;; Αν ναι, προφανώς υπάρχει και δεύτερο συνεργαζόμενο "μικρό Α/Κ" στην περιοχή. Ο οτε έχει και στα δύο A/K dslam αλλά οι εναλλακτικοί μόνο σε ένα, στο κεντρικό. Οπότε όταν ένας χρήστης στο "μικρό Α/Κ" θέλει εναλλακτικό οι "οτεντζήδες πατσάρουν" χαλκό από το ένα A/K στο άλλο.  
> 
> Αλλιώς, μήπως είσαι σε υπαίθρια καμπίνα;;; Μπορεί το "δικό σου" καφάο να είναι συνδεδεμένο με υπαίθρια καμπίνα όπως είπα πιο πάνω.


Παντως εμενα ο οτε μου λεει οτι εχει ΑΚ στο μεγαρο του οτε στην κηφισιας πανω και οτι εκει εχει μονο αυτος DSLAM και κανενας αλλος. αν μεινω οτε θα με βαλουν εκει. ολοι οι αλλοι παντως μου λενε του χαλανδριου για πιο κοντα! προφανως ολα τα ΑΚ ειναι του οτε αλλα ο οτε υποστηριζει οτι σε καποια εχει μονοπολιο δινοντας σε καποιους πελατες καλυτερες ταχυτητες σε συγκριση με αλλους παροχους. εγω παλι οτι μου λενε απο το 13888 σας λεω και απο την εξυπηρετηση αλλων παροχων.

----------


## kostakislarisa

> για εξηγησε μου τοτε πως γινεται να μην δινουν οι εναλλακτικοι VDSL (λογω αποστασης) οταν βαζω νομο-πολη-περιοχη-τκ-διευθυνση-αριθμο η αριθμο τηλεφωνου
> ενω στον ΟΤΕ οταν βαζω τα ιδια στοιχεια να μου λεει διαθεσιμη η υπηρεσια VDSL (την οποια διαθετω και ειμαι σε λιγοτερο απο 1000 μ αποσταση απο Α/Κ δεν το συζητω αν μπει καμπινα καθως θα ειναι στην γωνια του σπιτιου μου.
> 
> επισης αν ισχυει αυτο που λες πραγμα που σου επισημανω οτι δεν ισχυει σε εμενα δεν θα ειχα τεραστιες διαφορες στην ταχυτητα ADSL οταν ημουν με ΟΤΕ και οταν ημουν σε ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΟ καθως συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου θα ημουν ιδιο Α/Κ και ΚΑΜΠΙΝΑ που καταληγει το ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ μου (στην πραξη ειχα καλυτερη ταχυτητα στον ΟΤΕ και χειροτερη στους εναλλακτικους)


Πέρασε από κάποιο κατάστημα ή κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση ενός παροχου και ρώτησε αν εκεί που μένεις μπορείς να πάρεις Vdsl, το site μπορεί να μην είναι ενημερωμένο σωστά ή να είναι κάποιο bug..

----------


## kalotatos

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...highlight=cyta

Έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το λινκ σήμερα.
Προφανώς προέρχεται από εξωτερικό συνεργάτη της Cyta
Δεν περιλαμβάνει κλήσεις σε κινητά, αλλά μιλάει για 2 κανάλια φωνής.
Θέλω τα σχόλιά σας.

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> πήρα τηλ στο 13802 στην ον για να ρωτήσω για τελευταίο λογαριασμό και μου το είπαν για το Modem/Router. Τώρα ποίος κάνεις πλάκα θα δείξει στο τέλος.


Προσωπικά δεν θα πλήρωνα καν τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό σε μια πτοχευμένη εταιρεία. Οχι γιατί δεν μπορούν να τα διεκδικήσουν, αλλά γιατί δεν θα πάνε τα χρήματα εκεί που πρέπει.

----------


## kostakislarisa

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...highlight=cyta
> 
> Έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το λινκ σήμερα.
> Προφανώς προέρχεται από εξωτερικό συνεργάτη της Cyta
> Δεν περιλαμβάνει κλήσεις σε κινητά, αλλά μιλάει για 2 κανάλια φωνής.
> Θέλω τα σχόλιά σας.


Με 23€ αλλά διετες συμβόλαιο έχεις 24αρι απεριόριστα σταθερά και κινητά cyta και 300 λεπτά προς τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα, και με 3€ επιπλέον νομίζω έχεις 800 λεπτά για κινητά.

----------


## kalotatos

> Με 23€ αλλά διετες συμβόλαιο έχεις 24αρι απεριόριστα σταθερά και κινητά cyta και 300 λεπτά προς τα υπόλοιπα δίκτυα, και με 3€ επιπλέον νομίζω έχεις 800 λεπτά για κινητά.


Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου, αλλά αφορά 1 κανάλι φωνής. 
Αν θέλεις 2 κανάλια(όπως συμβαίνει στη δική μου περίπτωση) τότε κοστίζει +10,70 πάγιο, δηλαδή 33,70€
Εδώ έχουμε περίπτωση 2 καναλιών φωνής με απεριόριστα σταθερά και έως 24 mbps internet, χωρίς κινητά.
Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι η απάντησή του στο ερώτημα που του τέθηκε.
Τι συμβαίνει αν μετρηθεί η γραμμή και δεν είναι καθαρή και σωστή, ώστε να προχωρήσει η φορητότητα;
Αν στο μεταξύ λήξει ο μήνας τι κάνουμε με το νούμερο(τον αριθμό που έχουμε εννοώ);

----------


## Onyx_

Απο Παρασκευή είμαι στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν έχω λάβει ακόμα τον εξοπλισμό αλλα μπορώ να δω μέσα απο τα παλιό router την ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζω και τα πράγματα δυστυχώς είναι άσχημα. Με ON ήμουν στα 6600 και τώρα έχω πέσει στα 4900 - 5100. Μίλησα με τεχνική υποστήριξη και μου είπαν ότι όταν έρθει ο εξοπλισμός αν συνεχίσει και είναι στα ιδια επίπεδα να δηλώσω βλάβη το οποίο και θα κάνω. Επίσης τους ρώτησα σε περίπτωση που δεν διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα αν μπορώ να αλλάξω πακέτο, καθώς 4900 δεν ανήκει στο εύρος "εως 24" αλλά είναι ουσαστικά 4Mbps. Είχα θετική απάντηση, οπότε δεν πρόκειται να τους πληρώνω για 24 για πραγματική ταχύτητα 4,9. Προτιμώ να πάω και τυπικά στα 4 και να πληρώνω για 4.

Καλή μου αρχή...

----------


## riptor01

> Απο Παρασκευή είμαι στον ΟΤΕ. Δεν έχω λάβει ακόμα τον εξοπλισμό αλλα μπορώ να δω μέσα απο τα παλιό router την ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζω και τα πράγματα δυστυχώς είναι άσχημα. Με ON ήμουν στα 6600 και τώρα έχω πέσει στα 4900 - 5100. Μίλησα με τεχνική υποστήριξη και μου είπαν ότι όταν έρθει ο εξοπλισμός αν συνεχίσει και είναι στα ιδια επίπεδα να δηλώσω βλάβη το οποίο και θα κάνω. Επίσης τους ρώτησα σε περίπτωση που δεν διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα αν μπορώ να αλλάξω πακέτο, καθώς 4900 δεν ανήκει στο εύρος "εως 24" αλλά είναι ουσαστικά 4Mbps. Είχα θετική απάντηση, οπότε δεν πρόκειται να τους πληρώνω για 24 για πραγματική ταχύτητα 4,9. Προτιμώ να πάω και τυπικά στα 4 και να πληρώνω για 4.
> 
> 
> Καλή μου αρχή...


εγω οταν τους ρωτησα να μπω σε 4αρα θυρα μου ζητησαν 27.30 για 4αρα ταχυτητα και αναγνωριση κλησης που ειναι εξτρα τιμη απο τα 24.90 για 24αρι που συμφωνησα. εισαι σιγουρος πως θα πληρωνεις λιγοτερα απο αυτα που πληρωνεις τωρα?

----------


## sakisvele

> Με κάλεσαν σήμερα από ΟΤΕ και μου πρόσφεραν:
> 
> 2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο
> Απεριόριστα σταθερά
> Πάγιο 18,90€
> +5,50€ πάγιο δεύτερης γραμμής
> Διατήρηση και των δύο αριθμών.
> Δωρεάν τέλη μεταφοράς και ενεργοποίησης
> Η προσφορά δεν περιλαμβάνει ίντερνετ.
> ...



*2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο
Απεριόριστα σταθερά
Πάγιο 36,30€
Περιλαμβανει πάγιο δεύτερης γραμμής
Διατήρηση και των δύο αριθμών.
Δωρεάν τέλη μεταφοράς και ενεργοποίησης
Η προσφορά  περιλαμβάνει ίντερνετ εως 24 mbps
*
Αν θελετε μιληστε με την κα ΚΩΣΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΡΟΥΛΑ στο 210. 6295102

----------


## kalotatos

> *2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο
> Απεριόριστα σταθερά
> Πάγιο 36,30€
> Περιλαμβανει πάγιο δεύτερης γραμμής
> Διατήρηση και των δύο αριθμών.
> Δωρεάν τέλη μεταφοράς και ενεργοποίησης
> Η προσφορά  περιλαμβάνει ίντερνετ εως 24 mbps
> *
> Αν θελετε μιληστε με την κα ΚΩΣΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ ΡΟΥΛΑ στο 210. 6295102


Αν μπεις στο site του ΟΤΕ
https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/basket?...p_v_l_s_g_id=0

θα διαπιστώσεις πως το πάγιο είναι *35,40*.
Το θέμα είναι πως στο τηλέφωνο μου είπαν πως το τελικό πάγιο θα διαμορφωθεί στα *30 ευρώ*
(εφόσον υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα-χλωμό το βλέπω)

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Απ ότι γνωρίζω όλα τα καφάο καταλήγουν στο Α/Κ. Αυτό δεν αλλάζει και έγινε τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες. Παλιά αυτή η δομή ήταν σαν αστέρι με κέντρο το Α/Κ. Με την ανάπτυξη και τα καινούρια "οικοδομικά τετράγωνα" σε μερικές περιοχές έγινε δενδροειδές με κορυφή κάποιο καφάο (το οποίο πάλι κατέληγε στο Α/Κ) (επίσης αυτά τα καφάο θα είναι τα πρώτα που θα μπουν υπαίθριες καμπίνες xdsl) 
> 
> Τώρα εσύ μιλάς για μεγάλη διαφορά στις ταχύτητες με τους εναλλακτικούς. Δηλαδή είχες πιο μεγάλο attenuation;;; Κλείδωνες πιο χαμηλά;;; Αν ναι, προφανώς υπάρχει και δεύτερο συνεργαζόμενο "μικρό Α/Κ" στην περιοχή. Ο οτε έχει και στα δύο A/K dslam αλλά οι εναλλακτικοί μόνο σε ένα, στο κεντρικό. Οπότε όταν ένας χρήστης στο "μικρό Α/Κ" θέλει εναλλακτικό οι "οτεντζήδες πατσάρουν" χαλκό από το ένα A/K στο άλλο.  
> 
> Αλλιώς, μήπως είσαι σε υπαίθρια καμπίνα;;; Μπορεί το "δικό σου" καφάο να είναι συνδεδεμένο με υπαίθρια καμπίνα όπως είπα πιο πάνω.


επειδη η συζητηση μας ειναι εκτος του θεματος αστο καποια αλλη φορα θα σου εξηγησω

- - - Updated - - -




> Πέρασε από κάποιο κατάστημα ή κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση ενός παροχου και ρώτησε αν εκεί που μένεις μπορείς να πάρεις Vdsl, το site μπορεί να μην είναι ενημερωμένο σωστά ή να είναι κάποιο bug..


δεν υπαρχει κανενα θεμα φιλε μου στο να αλλαξω παροχο ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος με τον παροχο μου (ΟΤΕ) και με την υπηρεσια VDSL που πληρωνω

απλα για δοκιμη το εκανα ωστε να δω τι λενε οι ιστοσελιδες τους ετσι απο περιεργεια

----------


## Z€r0

> Το επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ αυτό. Μίλησα με την τεχνική υποστήριξη της On. Βέβαια, στην αρχή και πριν αναφέρω ότι πάω hol, το παιδί μου έλεγε ότι δεν είναι σίγουρος αν θα κρατήσουμε τον εξοπλισμό και ότι θα μας ενημερώσουν. Όταν είπα ότι έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας στη hol, μου επιβεβαίωσε αυτό που έγραψε και ο anti exploit7. Όσοι πάνε εκεί, κρατάνε τον εξοπλισμό. 
> 
> Δεν έχω τις γνώσεις που έχουν άλλοι εδώ μέσα, τον ρώτησα όμως πώς θα λειτουργήσει αυτό από τη στιγμή που η On έχει τους δικούς της κωδικούς και λογισμικό και από ότι κατάλαβα (και αν το κατάλαβα σωστά), υπάρχει συνεργασία μεταξύ τους και δίνει οδηγίες στη hol για να μπορούν οι τεχνικοί της να ρυθμίζουν το όποιο θέμα μπορεί να προκύψει. Αυτό, επαναλαμβάνω, με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη. Κάποιος με περισσότερες γνώσεις από μένα, αν θέλει μπορεί να πάρει τηλέφωνο και να κάνει πιο in depth ερωτήσεις.
> 
> Πάντως, και εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση αυτή η συνεργασία με τη hol!


Γενικότερα πάντως να μπαίνει όποιος θέλει στο router μέσα από τις εταιρείες και να παίζει δεν το θέλω. Καλύτερα δικό μου router με δικούς μου κωδικούς(κανενός παρόχου) και με 30 - 40€ βρίσκεις αρκετά καλύτερο από δαύτα.

Τα στοιχεία από την ΟΝ τα κατέχει νόμιμα η HOL;

Άθλιος αυτός ο εκβιαστικός τρόπος της HOL/Vodafone να πάρει τους πελάτες της ON. Δηλαδή στην ΟΝ προωθούν μόνο στοιχεία και εξοπλισμό στην HOL; Γιατί δεν μας έκαναν και καμία αποκλειστική προσφορά εξαρχής για να πάμε στην HOL;

Μπορούμε να παραδίδουμε τον εξοπλισμό της ON Telecoms και στα καταστήματα της Vodafone; θα πληρώνει η HOL τα κούριερ που θα παραλάβουν τους εξοπλισμούς από μη πελάτες ON - HOL;

Θα αναλάβει και τα χρέη της ON Telecoms η HOL/Vodafone; Θα την εξαγοράσει κιόλας; Η' μόνο θα βουτήξει πελατολόγια και εξοπλισμούς;

Πείτε στα κοράκια της HOL να λένε ότι θα κρατάνε και την IP τους από την ΟΝ όσοι την επιλέξουν, απορώ και πώς τους ξέφυγε!

Τρελό δούλεμα, κάνουν ότι θέλουν και κανείς δεν τους ελέγχει.

----------


## bytelord

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Sakis.com το τηλέφωνο και το όνομα της κοπέλας στην HOL σε παρακαλώ πολύ με pm...

Μπράβο σου και πάλι για όλη την βοήθεια που προσφέρεις!

----------


## vippy

> Προσωπικά δεν θα πλήρωνα καν τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό σε μια πτοχευμένη εταιρεία. Οχι γιατί δεν μπορούν να τα διεκδικήσουν, αλλά γιατί δεν θα πάνε τα χρήματα εκεί που πρέπει.


*Ωραία λογική*.. ο λογαριασμός αφορά υπηρεσίες που έχεις *ΗΔΗ* λάβει, πάγιο για διάστημα που πιθανότατα *ΗΣΟΥΝ* πελάτης τους και η λογική σου λέει να μην πληρώσεις γιατί "δεν θα πάνε τα χρήματα εκεί που πρέπει", (αλλά θα πάνε δηλαδή *σε δημόσιο* (πληρωμή συντάξεων και μισθών) και *δεδουλευμένα εργαζομένων* της εταιρείας). Εργαζομένων που πιθανότατα περιμένουν κάποιο σαν εσένα για να δουν το χρώμα του χρήματος για τελευταία λογικά φορά. Και πού θα θελες να πάνε τα χρήματα δηλαδή για να πληρώσεις, στον υπερτυχερό του τζόκερ??

..Και η λογική σου λέει να μην πληρώσεις γιατί "δεν θα πάνε τα χρήματα εκεί που πρέπει".. οκ, μια χαρά πάει αυτή η χώρα..  :One thumb up:

----------


## sdikr

> *Ωραία λογική*.. ο λογαριασμός αφορά υπηρεσίες που έχεις *ΗΔΗ* λάβει, πάγιο για διάστημα που πιθανότατα *ΗΣΟΥΝ* πελάτης τους και η λογική σου λέει να μην πληρώσεις γιατί "δεν θα πάνε τα χρήματα εκεί που πρέπει", (αλλά θα πάνε δηλαδή *σε δημόσιο* (πληρωμή συντάξεων και μισθών) και *δεδουλευμένα εργαζομένων* της εταιρείας). Εργαζομένων που πιθανότατα περιμένουν κάποιο σαν εσένα για να δουν το χρώμα του χρήματος για τελευταία λογικά φορά. Και πού θα θελες να πάνε τα χρήματα δηλαδή για να πληρώσεις, στον υπερτυχερό του τζόκερ??
> 
> ..Και η λογική σου λέει να μην πληρώσεις γιατί "δεν θα πάνε τα χρήματα εκεί που πρέπει".. οκ, μια χαρά πάει αυτή η χώρα..


Συνήθως στην τηλεφωνία - internet ο συνδρομητής προπληρώνει στον λογαριασμό τους επόμενους μήνα/μήνες,  οπότε καταλαβαίνεις οτι αν πληρώσει κάποιος τον λογαριασμό δύσκολα θα δεί μετά πίστωση

----------


## DVader

> Ναι μωρέ δεν «καίγομαι».


ΟΚ ! Άσε με να το ψάξω και τα λέμε πάλι ! :Razz:

----------


## vippy

> Συνήθως στην τηλεφωνία - internet ο συνδρομητής προπληρώνει στον λογαριασμό τους επόμενους μήνα/μήνες,  οπότε καταλαβαίνεις οτι αν πληρώσει κάποιος τον λογαριασμό δύσκολα θα δεί μετά πίστωση


Σωστός, αλλά έχω αμφιβολίες για το αν ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός που αναφέρει ο φίλος περιέχει πάγιο μήνα κατά τον οποίο δεν ήταν/δεν θα είναι πελάτης τους. Αν είναι έτσι τότε *ούτε εγώ θα προπλήρωνα για υπηρεσίες που δεν θα μου παρείχαν*. Για υπηρεσίες όμως που έχουμε λάβει, έχουμε όλοι -ηθική τουλάχιστον- υποχρέωση να πληρώνουμε, έτσι δεν είναι??

----------


## kostakislarisa

> Συνήθως στην τηλεφωνία - internet ο συνδρομητής προπληρώνει στον λογαριασμό τους επόμενους μήνα/μήνες,  οπότε καταλαβαίνεις οτι αν πληρώσει κάποιος τον λογαριασμό δύσκολα θα δεί μετά πίστωση


Ο λογαριασμός έτσι είναι πληρώνεις το πάγιο του μηνα που μπαίνει και τις κλήσεις από το μήνα που πέρασε αν έχεις ξεφύγει από ότι σου παρέχει στο πάγιο σου.

----------


## DVader

> *Ωραία λογική*.. ο λογαριασμός αφορά υπηρεσίες που έχεις *ΗΔΗ* λάβει, πάγιο για διάστημα που πιθανότατα *ΗΣΟΥΝ* πελάτης τους και η λογική σου λέει να μην πληρώσεις γιατί "δεν θα πάνε τα χρήματα εκεί που πρέπει", (αλλά θα πάνε δηλαδή *σε δημόσιο* (πληρωμή συντάξεων και μισθών) και *δεδουλευμένα εργαζομένων* της εταιρείας). Εργαζομένων που πιθανότατα περιμένουν κάποιο σαν εσένα για να δουν το χρώμα του χρήματος για τελευταία λογικά φορά. Και πού θα θελες να πάνε τα χρήματα δηλαδή για να πληρώσεις, στον υπερτυχερό του τζόκερ??
> 
> ..Και η λογική σου λέει να μην πληρώσεις γιατί "δεν θα πάνε τα χρήματα εκεί που πρέπει".. οκ, μια χαρά πάει αυτή η χώρα..


Τι σχέση έχει η χώρα με την πληρωμή ή όχι ενός λογαριασμού μιας πτωχευμενης ήδη εταιρείας !
Εν γένει συμφωνώ με την λογική του όλοι μια αλυσίδα είμαστε γιατί αυτό λές...αλλά εδώ η  OnTelecoms θα έπρεπε να έχει βγάλει ήδη ανακοίνωση σχετικά με τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό γιατί έχει δίκιο ο sdikr... Οι υπηρεσίες που λαμβάνεις προπληρώνονται ! Που σημαίνει ότι επόμενος μήνας που πληρώνεις δεν θα είσαι πελάτης της εταιρείας...Επίσης δεν θα υπάρχει εταιρεία και εργαζόμενοι .... άρα δεν θα υπάρχει και καταβολή μισθών ! Τώρα αν υπάρχουν χρωστούμενα ή όχι στους; εργαζόμενους αυτό δεν αφορά τον τρέχοντα λογαριασμό !

Κανονικά εφόσον η εταιρεία δεν προτίθεται να ξεκαθαρίσει την θέση της κανείς δεν θα έπρεπε να πληρώσει τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό !

 :Razz: 

 :Razz:

----------


## vippy

Η εταιρεία αφού πτωχεύει λογικά δεν θα εκδώσει άλλο λογαριασμό (και αυτό θα έπρεπε να το έχει ανακοινώσει όπως λες), αφού δεν θα παρέχει υπηρεσίες για τον Ιούλιο.
Τώρα, για τους μήνες Μάιο και Ιούνιο που έχει εκδωθεί λογαριασμός για υφιστάμενους πελάτες της και για υπηρεσίες που έχουν ήδη λάβει οι πελάτες της, γιατί να μην πληρωθεί αφου δεν περιλαμβάνει πάγιο Ιουλίου?! Δεν καταλαβαίνω ρε παιδιά..

----------


## DVader

> Ο λογαριασμός έτσι είναι πληρώνεις το πάγιο του μηνα που μπαίνει και τις κλήσεις από το μήνα που πέρασε αν έχεις ξεφύγει από ότι σου παρέχει στο πάγιο σου.


Για αυτό λέω ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει πάρει θέση η εταιρεία σε αυτό ! Κανονικά θα πρέπει οι πελάτες της να ζητήσουν συμψηφισμό με αφαίρεση του επόμενου παγίου !! 

Και εδώ λέω εγώ οι σωστές εταιρείες ακόμα και στο τέλος σέβονται τον πελάτη ! Μπορεί να είχε καλές έως άριστες όπως λέτε υπηρεσίες αλλά αυτό με τους λογαριασμούς είναι όντως μεγάλο σφάλμα ! Αλλά ποιος νοιάζεται τώρα.. Έκλεισε !

Πάντως να ξέρετε ότι ναι μπορέι να διεκδικήσει τα χρέη από τους λογαριασμούς οι πελάτες έχουν τον αντίλογο του παγίου !

----------


## nap

Για τα ρουτεράκια που λέτε, εμένα από HOL και Wind με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι αν πάω σε αυτούς, κρατάω το ρούτερ της ΟΝ και θα μου το ρυθμίσουν αυτοί, χωρίς περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Στον ΟΤΕ που πήγα τελικά, μου είπε η κοπελιά ότι αν ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή *πριν* παραλάβω το ρούτερ του ΟΤΕ, τότε να πάρω τηλέφωνο στην τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση να μου δώσουν αναλυτικές οδηγίες για το πώς να ρυθμίσω το ρούτερ της ΟΝ. Όταν της είπα "μα είναι κλειδωμένο από την ΟΝ" η απάντηση ήταν "μην ανησυχείτε, θα το ξεκλειδώσουμε".

Και τώρα αυτό που με καίει: είχα κλείσει ραντεβού για τεχνικό ΟΤΕ σήμερα 8-12 αλλά δεν ήρθε κάποιος να χτυπήσει κουδούνι. Αναρρωτιέμαι, μπορεί να ήρθε, να βρήκε μόνος του το κουτί κάτω στην είσοδο και να έκανε τη δουλειά του, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να ανεβεί στο διαμέρισμα, ή με έστησε και πρέπει να τους πάρω να τους βρίσω; Ίντερνετ έχω ακόμα με το ρούτερ της ΟΝ, δεν έχει πέσει. Και τηλέφωνο εξακολουθώ να έχω κανονικά. Πληροφοριακά, έχω κάνει αίτηση για VDSL 50, το KV είναι στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο.

Άκυρο, ήρθε τελικά.  :Smile:

----------


## satpit

Μιλησα και εγω με οτε σημερα...μου εδωσε προσφορα για τις 2 γραμμες που εχω στη Vivodi  στα 42 ευρω.
Αναλυτικα εως εξης...
ISDN απο ΟΤΕ για τις 2 γραμμες 35,40.
Internet εως 24, αστικα+υπεραστικα απεριοριστα,30 λεπτα σε κινητα και αν θελω εξωτερικο μου δινει 1500 λεπτα με 6,2 συνολο 41,6 ευρω.
πληρωνω για τη φορητοτητα τελος 31,23 ευρω.
Το isdn με προβληματιζει λιγο...επειδη δε ξαναειχα και το θεωρω λιγο ξεπερασμενο...πειτε και εσεις σας παρακαλω τη γνωμη σας.

----------


## johnny_s23b

σήμερα θα ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα forthnet. έχω φραγή στις εξερχόμενες και εισερχόμενες κλήσεις και δεν έχω ιντερνετ. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι στο router ZXHN H108N V2.5 δε ζητάει κωδικό για είσοδο στις ρυθμίσεις... το θέμα αυτό υπάρχει στη συζήτηση για τη forthnet. μήπως να ξαναέβαζα το speedtouch? από στατιστικά, αυτά βελτιώθηκαν, Actual Rate (Up/Down)	1020/16739 kbps,
Attainable Rate (Up/Down)	1212/18136 kbps

----------


## DVader

> Μιλησα και εγω με οτε σημερα...μου εδωσε προσφορα για τις 2 γραμμες που εχω στη Vivodi  στα 42 ευρω.
> Αναλυτικα εως εξης...
> ISDN απο ΟΤΕ για τις 2 γραμμες 35,40.
> Internet εως 24, αστικα+υπεραστικα απεριοριστα,30 λεπτα σε κινητα και αν θελω εξωτερικο μου δινει 1500 λεπτα με 6,2 συνολο 41,6 ευρω.
> πληρωνω για τη φορητοτητα τελος 31,23 ευρω.
> Το isdn με προβληματιζει λιγο...επειδη δε ξαναειχα και το θεωρω λιγο ξεπερασμενο...πειτε και εσεις σας παρακαλω τη γνωμη σας.


Εξαρτάτε τι εννοείς ξεπερασμένο ! ΟΙ τύποι των γραμμών είναι 2 PSTN,ISDN

Εγώ έχω 15 χρόνια ISDN και μάλιστα 2 ISDN ..Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα σε κάτι ! Στο ένα μάλιστα έχω 3 MSN ... Γενικά με βολεύει πολύ γιατί μπορώ να προγραμματίσω που θα χτυπάει ποιός αριθμός ! Ποιοτικά δεν έχω δεί διαφορά στην ποιότητα του ήχου ! Να σε ενημερώσω ότι μήνα οι κλήσεις που βγάζω είναι 1500 περίπου ίσως και παραπάνω ! Βέβαια έχω ζητήσει να μου φέρουν το netmod του Κόκκαλη αυτό με τα 5 λαμπάκια ...Για τα άλλα δεν είχα ποτέ και δεν ξέρω .... Θα συνιστούμε να πάρεις και εσύ του κόκκαλη !

Αν σου πουν μα/μου...πες τους το θέλεις για κέντρο και θα στο δώσουν ! Εγώ έχω κέντρο βέβαια ! 

Μην το σκέφτεσαι γενικά ! Χαλαρά ! Και ότι θέλεις από προγραμματισμό netmod πές μου ...... ! :Razz:   Το κακόμοιρο το netmod που έχω το έχω πιέι το αίμα στις ρυθμίσεις ! Όταν σου έρθει άνοιξε άλλο τοπικ και τα λέμε !

----------


## yyy

Ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός που βγήκε σε μένα έχει πάγιο για το διάστημα 28/05/2015-27/06/2015, με ημερομηνία πληρωμής 29/6. Άρα δεν υπάρχει κανένα επιπλέον διάστημα χρέωσης. Τώρα αν έφευγα πιο νωρίς από τις 27/6, θεωρητικά, θα μπορούσα να ζητήσω ανάλογη επιστροφή, αλλά νομίζω ότι θα ήταν ανεδαφικό!

----------


## aroutis

> Γενικότερα πάντως να μπαίνει όποιος θέλει στο router μέσα από τις εταιρείες και να παίζει δεν το θέλω. Καλύτερα δικό μου router με δικούς μου κωδικούς(κανενός παρόχου) και με 30 - 40€ βρίσκεις αρκετά καλύτερο από δαύτα.
> 
> Τα στοιχεία από την ΟΝ τα κατέχει νόμιμα η HOL;
> 
> Άθλιος αυτός ο εκβιαστικός τρόπος της HOL/Vodafone να πάρει τους πελάτες της ON. Δηλαδή στην ΟΝ προωθούν μόνο στοιχεία και εξοπλισμό στην HOL; Γιατί δεν μας έκαναν και καμία αποκλειστική προσφορά εξαρχής για να πάμε στην HOL;
> 
> Μπορούμε να παραδίδουμε τον εξοπλισμό της ON Telecoms και στα καταστήματα της Vodafone; θα πληρώνει η HOL τα κούριερ που θα παραλάβουν τους εξοπλισμούς από μη πελάτες ON - HOL;
> 
> Θα αναλάβει και τα χρέη της ON Telecoms η HOL/Vodafone; Θα την εξαγοράσει κιόλας; Η' μόνο θα βουτήξει πελατολόγια και εξοπλισμούς;
> ...


Παιδιά για remote administration μιλάνε , τι έχετε πάθει; Στην ON μια χαρά μπαίναν για Remote reset κλπ

----------


## anti exploit 7

> Παιδιά για remote administration μιλάνε , τι έχετε πάθει; Στην ON μια χαρά μπαίναν για Remote reset κλπ


και ο Z€r0 για το remote administration μιλάει  ...  θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι το Remote της κάθε εταιρείας και ειδικά της ον δεν ξεκλειδώνει ? εδώ γελάμε όλοι μαζί....

----------


## DVader

Βασικά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα κάνουν login ...τα ρουτεράκια της Ον στην HOL ! Θα έχουν λάθος στοιχεία ....οπότε για Remote δεν το βλέπω να μπορούν !
Όταν παίρνει κάποιος ένα router μπαίνει λογικά με demo account μέσα από το οποίο φορτώνει τους νέου κωδικούς και βασικά όλο το προφιλ !

Εφόσον δεν κάνει σύνδεση αλλά μόνο συγχρονισμό δεν παίρνει ip οπότε δεν βλέπουν από το ΤΥ τίποτα ! Οπότε μην αναχώνεστε ! Εκτός και αν η Ον.ΗΟΛ έδιναν τα μοντέλα ρουτερ οπότε το δίκτυο είναι ρυθμισμένο να τους κάνει ρεσετ και να πάρει μετά νέο προφίλ ! Τότε ναι θα παίξει !

Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει ! Κάποιος που το ξέρει αυτό ας πληροφορήσει..Μην πανικοβάλλεστε πάντως ! Δεν δίνει κάτι η Ον !
Να ξέρετε πάντως ότι τα pass για remote εγώ πάντα τα βρίσκω στο Internet κάποιες φορές όταν με ζητάνε πελάτες από το γραφείο και πηγαίνω εγώ !!
Τώρα για την Ον δεν το θυμάμαι !...Πάντως δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι κρυφά !

----------


## netblues

> Βασικά πιστεύω ότι δεν θα κάνουν login ...τα ρουτεράκια της Ον στην HOL ! Θα έχουν λάθος στοιχεία ....οπότε για Remote δεν το βλέπω να μπορούν !
> Όταν παίρνει κάποιος ένα router μπαίνει λογικά με demo account μέσα από το οποίο φορτώνει τους νέου κωδικούς και βασικά όλο το προφιλ !
> !


Κανεις λαθος.
Hol και wind παιζουν με pre-auth απο την πορτα του dslam, οποτε και mitsos@kitsos να λεει (και στη περιπτωση μας mitsos@on.gr) παλι μια χαρα θα δουλεψει.
Με αλλα λογια, δεν χρειαζονταi user name & pass κανενας router στο "ιδιοκτητο" δικτυο wind και hol. Εδω και πολλα χρονια.

----------


## DVader

> Κανεις λαθος.
> Hol και wind παιζουν με pre-auth απο την πορτα του dslam, οποτε και mitsos@kitsos να λεει (και στη περιπτωση μας mitsos@on.gr) παλι μια χαρα θα δουλεψει.
> Με αλλα λογια, δεν χρειαζονταi user name & pass κανενας router στο "ιδιοκτητο" δικτυο wind και hol. Εδω και πολλα χρονια.



Και αν το mitsos@on.gr που άνηκε σε μένα ...ανήκει σε άλλον στην hol ?

----------


## nothing

Μα γιατι το συζητατε καν αυτο το θεμα? 
Αφου και στην on δεν χρειαζοταν κατι.
Οτι και να εβαζες δουλευε κανονικα χωρις ρυθμισεις.

----------


## teirecias

Να καταθεσω κι εγω την εμπειρια μου με την ΟΝ ως πρωην (πλεον) πελατης της.
Σε γενικες γραμμες ημουν ευχαριστημενος εαν εξαιρεσω το γεγονος  οτι σε καμμια απο τις 2 συνδεσεις (σπιτι-γραφειο) δεν ξεπερασα ποτε τα 12 Mbps και το οτι ενω ειχα το προγραμμα των απεριοριστων αστικων - υπερστικων παρ' ολ' αυτα χρεωνομουν καθε φορα που καλουσα την εξυπηρετηση πελατων.
Το  οτι η εταιρεια κλεινει το εμαθα με δικη μου πρωτοβουλια κατοπιν κλησεως που ελαβα απο αλλη εταιρεια να μου κανει προσφορα και οταν ειπα οτι ειμαι ευχαριστημενςο απο την ΟΝ μου πεταξαν το: "η εταιρεια σας κλεινει".
Καλεσα λοιπον την ΟΝ (στην επιλογη μη υφισταμενος πελατης - γιατι στην αλλη επιλογη δεν απαντουσαν) και ζητησα να ενημερωθω ποσο κοστιζει να κανω καινουρια συνδεση. Μου απαντησαν οτι  η εταιρεια κλεινει και στην ερωτηση μου ποτε θα με ενημερωναν μου εκλεισαν απλα το τηλεφωνο !!!
Με μια γρηγορη ερευνα αγορας κατεληξα στην ΗΟL με 23 Ευρω το μηνα (μου εκαναν δωρο και τα τελη ενεργοποιησης και για τις 2 συνδεσεις (σπιτι - γραφειο) 35+35 = 70 ευρω) και μου ειπαν να χρησιμοποιησω το ρουτερ της ΟΝ. 
Που να θυμαμαι ομως σε ποιο ...καδο το ειχα πεταξει ?   :Razz:  ..εχω φυλαξει απο τις παλιες καλες μερες την HOL ενα Fritz!Box που  ...μαμει & δερνει .. (και στο γραφειο Fritz εχω παρει με Ν ασυρματο δικτυο)
Εν αναμονη της τελικης συνδεσης στο δικτυο της HOL (την Τεταρτη που μας ερχεται μας ειπαν θα συνδεθουμε) ...
ειδωμεν ..

----------


## netblues

> Και αν το mitsos@on.gr που άνηκε σε μένα ...ανήκει σε άλλον στην hol ?


Βρε δεν εχει σημασια..... Δεν φτανει καν στο bras οτι και να βαλεις. Απλα χρειαζεται κατι γιατι χωρις, οι περισσοτεροι routerσ δεν ξεκινανε καν να συνδεθουν.
Και ολοι το ιδιο να εχουν, το dslam θα βαλει το σωστο.

----------


## anti exploit 7

> Κανεις λαθος.
> Hol και wind παιζουν με pre-auth απο την πορτα του dslam, οποτε και mitsos@kitsos να λεει (και στη περιπτωση μας mitsos@on.gr) παλι μια χαρα θα δουλεψει.
> Με αλλα λογια, δεν χρειαζονταi user name & pass κανενας router στο "ιδιοκτητο" δικτυο wind και hol. Εδω και πολλα χρονια.


τι σχέσει έχει το remote administration του router με το pre-auth από την πόρτα του dslam ? και ποίος σου είπε εσένα ότι wind και hol δεν χρειαζονταi user name & pass για  remote administration.

----------


## nikosnikolakis

> *Ωραία λογική*.. ο λογαριασμός αφορά υπηρεσίες που έχεις *ΗΔΗ* λάβει, πάγιο για διάστημα που πιθανότατα *ΗΣΟΥΝ* πελάτης τους και η λογική σου λέει να μην πληρώσεις γιατί "δεν θα πάνε τα χρήματα εκεί που πρέπει", (αλλά θα πάνε δηλαδή *σε δημόσιο* (πληρωμή συντάξεων και μισθών) και *δεδουλευμένα εργαζομένων* της εταιρείας). Εργαζομένων που πιθανότατα περιμένουν κάποιο σαν εσένα για να δουν το χρώμα του χρήματος για τελευταία λογικά φορά. Και πού θα θελες να πάνε τα χρήματα δηλαδή για να πληρώσεις, στον υπερτυχερό του τζόκερ??
> 
> ..Και η λογική σου λέει να μην πληρώσεις γιατί "δεν θα πάνε τα χρήματα εκεί που πρέπει".. οκ, μια χαρά πάει αυτή η χώρα..


Εχω ήδη προπληρώσει το 1ο πάγιο και σε υπο εκκαθαριση εταιρείες προηγείται το δημόσιο.

*Spoiler:*




			Ετσι την έπαθα πριν χρόνια απο την Ολυμπιακή. Ακύρωσε την πτήση μου, δεν μου έδωσε ούτε τα χρήματα που δικαιούμουν, ούτε την αποζημίωση που δικαιούμουν. Προηγείται το δημόσιο και μετά όλοι οι άλλοι. 
		






> Σωστός, αλλά έχω αμφιβολίες για το αν ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός που αναφέρει ο φίλος περιέχει πάγιο μήνα κατά τον οποίο δεν ήταν/δεν θα είναι πελάτης τους. Αν είναι έτσι τότε *ούτε εγώ θα προπλήρωνα για υπηρεσίες που δεν θα μου παρείχαν*. Για υπηρεσίες όμως που έχουμε λάβει, έχουμε όλοι -ηθική τουλάχιστον- υποχρέωση να πληρώνουμε, έτσι δεν είναι??


Εχεις ήδη προπληρώσει ένα πάγιο. Και ναι, απο τη στιγμή που το προσωπικό θα μείνει απλήρωτο, όπως και οι πιστωτές, εγώ γιατι να είμαι ο καλός της υποθεσης;
Στην τελική προτιμώ να κάνω ενα donation στους υπαλλήλους.




> Τι σχέση έχει η χώρα με την πληρωμή ή όχι ενός λογαριασμού μιας πτωχευμενης ήδη εταιρείας !
> Εν γένει συμφωνώ με την λογική του όλοι μια αλυσίδα είμαστε γιατί αυτό λές...αλλά εδώ η  OnTelecoms θα έπρεπε να έχει βγάλει ήδη ανακοίνωση σχετικά με τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό γιατί έχει δίκιο ο sdikr... Οι υπηρεσίες που λαμβάνεις προπληρώνονται ! Που σημαίνει ότι επόμενος μήνας που πληρώνεις δεν θα είσαι πελάτης της εταιρείας...Επίσης δεν θα υπάρχει εταιρεία και εργαζόμενοι .... άρα δεν θα υπάρχει και καταβολή μισθών ! Τώρα αν υπάρχουν χρωστούμενα ή όχι στους; εργαζόμενους αυτό δεν αφορά τον τρέχοντα λογαριασμό !
> 
> Κανονικά εφόσον η εταιρεία δεν προτίθεται να ξεκαθαρίσει την θέση της κανείς δεν θα έπρεπε να πληρώσει τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό !


Πες τα γιατί θα με βγάλουν και τρελό.
Θα πληρώσω εγώ (που δεν ειμαι πελάτης αλλά τελος πάντων) μια εταιρεία, που ειναι υπο καθεστός εκαθάρρισης; Γιατί; Αφού οι εργαζόμενοι και οι πιστωτές δεν θα πληρωθούν. Για να πάνε τα χρήματα στην Αγγελική;

Ούτε το ρούτε θα επέστρεφα. Ας ερθουν να μου το ζητήσουν.

----------


## DVader

> Εχω ήδη προπληρώσει το 1ο πάγιο και σε υπο εκκαθαριση εταιρείες προηγείται το δημόσιο.
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Ετσι την έπαθα πριν χρόνια απο την Ολυμπιακή. Ακύρωσε την πτήση μου, δεν μου έδωσε ούτε τα χρήματα που δικαιούμουν, ούτε την αποζημίωση που δικαιούμουν. Προηγείται το δημόσιο και μετά όλοι οι άλλοι. 
> 		
> ...


Δεν κατάλαβες τι είπα  :ROFL:  

Προφανώς και πρέπει να πληρώσεις ...αλλά ως προς το ποσό που πρέπει να πληρώσεις...... είναι το θέμα μου ! Είναι ευθύνη της εταιρίας να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα αυτό όμως και να κάνει τους συμψηφισμούς ! Και πρέπει να πληρώσεις γιατί τις υπηρεσίες τις έχεις λάβει .... απλά πρέπει να σου αφαιρεθεί του επόμενου μήνα !

Σαν εκκαθαριστικός σκέψου το ! 

Βασικά λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα ?

- - - Updated - - -




> Βρε δεν εχει σημασια..... Δεν φτανει καν στο bras οτι και να βαλεις. Απλα χρειαζεται κατι γιατι χωρις, οι περισσοτεροι routerσ δεν ξεκινανε καν να συνδεθουν.
> Και ολοι το ιδιο να εχουν, το dslam θα βαλει το σωστο.


Ναι οκ  ....Πάντως θα μπουν οι σωστές ρυθμίσεις ..Αυτό είναι που μετράει !

----------


## Z€r0

> Ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός που βγήκε σε μένα έχει πάγιο για το διάστημα 28/05/2015-27/06/2015, με ημερομηνία πληρωμής 29/6. Άρα δεν υπάρχει κανένα επιπλέον διάστημα χρέωσης. Τώρα αν έφευγα πιο νωρίς από τις 27/6, θεωρητικά, θα μπορούσα να ζητήσω ανάλογη επιστροφή, αλλά νομίζω ότι θα ήταν ανεδαφικό!


Είμαι σε ανάλογη περίπτωση. Εάν ενεργοποιηθεί κάποιος νωρίτερα στον επόμενο πάροχο υπάρχει επιπλέον διάστημα χρέωσης στο πάγιο και δεν έχουν κλείσει και τυχόν χρεώσεις από το τελευταίο διάστημα χρήσης όσον αφορά κλήσεις εκτός παγίου. 

Κανονικά πρέπει να βγει ένας εξοφλητήριος λογαριασμός από την ON με χρέωση παγίου ανάλογα με την χρήση που έγινε π.χ. 28/05 - 20/06 + τις υπόλοιπες τυχόν χρεώσεις από κλήσεις και υπηρεσίες εκτός παγίου για το ίδιο διάστημα.

Εάν πληρώσεις τον λογαριασμό αυτόν κανονικά μπορεί ο εξοφλητήριος που κανονικά πρέπει να βγει μετά να είναι ακόμα και πιστωτικός εάν δεν έχεις π.χ. κάνει κάποια χρεώσιμη κλήση. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θα τα δώσει πίσω η ON; Θα τους βρούμε να μας τα δώσουν;

Ακόμα δεν ξέρουν τίποτα από την ON Telecoms σχετικά με τους λογαριασμούς. Εάν μάθει τίποτα κάποιος ας ενημερώσει.

Ότι αναλογεί να το πληρώσουμε εννοείται αλλά γιατί να πληρώσουμε παραπάνω. Κανονικά από την στιγμή που βγήκε ανακοίνωση από την ΟΝ ότι κλείνει στις 30/06 έπρεπε ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός να κατέβει και να υπάρχει ενημέρωση ότι π.χ. σε 1 εβδομάδα από την φορητότητα στον επόμενο πάροχο θα βγαίνει ένας τελικός εξοφλητήριος λογαριασμός και ότι το MyON θα μείνει ανοικτό π.χ. μέχρι τέλος Ιουλίου για πληρωμή των όποιων οφειλών, οι πληρωμές στις τράπεζες θα μπορούν να γίνονται χωρίς πρόβλημα μέχρι τότε, κτλ.

Υπάρχει κατανόηση για την όλη κατάσταση αλλά π.χ. γιατί κάποιος που ενεργοποιήθηκε 10 - 12 του μήνα αλλού να πληρώσει τα διπλάσια πάγια από αυτά που του αναλογούν στην ON.

Και σε όσους λένε ότι εάν δεν πάτε HOL θα σας ζητήσουμε το εξοπλισμό πίσω σας ενημέρωσαν πώς θα γίνει αυτό; Γιατί κανονικά - αφού δεν αναφέρεται και κάτι συγκεκριμένο γι' αυτό στο συμβόλαιο της ON - πρέπει να στείλουν αυτοί κούριερ ή γενικότερα να αναλάβουν αυτοί τα έξοδα για να τον παραλάβουν.

----------


## netblues

> τι σχέσει έχει το remote administration του router με το pre-auth από την πόρτα του dslam ? και ποίος σου είπε εσένα ότι wind και hol δεν χρειαζονταi user name & pass για  remote administration.


Απαντησα στο θεμα του login και οχι του remote administration.
Γενικως και χωρις remote administration ο isp μια χαρα ζει, ειδικοτερα σε πελατες που ειναι ηδη εγκατεστημενοι.
Απο τη στιγμη που δεχεται οποιοδηποτε router στο δικτυο του, δεν υπαρχει θεμα.

----------


## DVader

> Απαντησα στο θεμα του login και οχι του remote administration.
> Γενικως και χωρις remote administration ο isp μια χαρα ζει, ειδικοτερα σε πελατες που ειναι ηδη εγκατεστημενοι.
> Απο τη στιγμη που δεχεται οποιοδηποτε router στο δικτυο του, δεν υπαρχει θεμα.


Ούτε εμένα μου αρέσει αυτός ο αυτοματισμός του profile & remote administration ! Αλλά αφού λύνεται με δικό μου Router δεν υπάρχει λόγος πανικού !
Βεβαια με ένα ενδιάμεσο Firewall πάλι λύνεται το θέμα αλλά δεν είναι εφικτό σε κάθε σπίτι !

----------


## sedix

Σημερα  ενεργοποηθηκε  φιλος μου  απο την ontelecoms   στη wind  σε  3  διαφορετικα τηλεφωνα . 

Δουλευουν ολα ρολοι .  και τηλεφωνια και internet  εννοειται  με τα  ρουτερ  της  on . Δε πειραξε τιποτα , δεν εκανε καμμια ρυθμιση . 

Συχρονίζει  στα  ιδια  οπως  οταν ηταν στην ON .

----------


## Z€r0

Τα router της ΟΝ μιά χαρά θα συγχρονίσουν και θα πάρουν IP εννοείται σε όσους παρόχους δεν χρειάζονται username / password. WIND, HOL, Forthnet από ότι ξέρω δεν τα χρειάζονται πλέον για authentication. OTE δεν ξέρω αλλά νομίζω ότι ούτε εκεί χρειάζεται πλέον. Εάν κάνω λάθος ας το αναφέρει κάποιος που είναι στον ΟΤΕ ή στους υπόλοιπους παραπάνω παρόχους.

Το θέμα με τα router της ΟΝ είναι ότι όσες επιλογές σε αυτά είναι κλειδωμένες π.χ. για port forwarding δεν θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα να αλλαχθούν ούτε από την πλευρά του παρόχου πλέον χωρίς τα administrator passwords που είχαν από την ΟΝ.

----------


## teirecias

> Το θέμα με τα router της ΟΝ είναι ότι όσες επιλογές σε αυτά είναι κλειδωμένες π.χ. για port forwarding δεν θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα να αλλαχθούν ούτε από την πλευρά του παρόχου πλέον χωρίς τα administrator passwords που είχαν από την ΟΝ.


user: on
password: on


Y.Γ. οποιος εχει κρατησει εκεινα τα ....ζαβα ρουτερς της ΟΝ ειναι η αδαης η αξιος της μοιρας του ..

----------


## Z€r0

> user: on
> password: on


Αυτά είναι τα password που δίνονται στους χρήστες με περιορισμένα δικαιώματα και υπάρχουν και στο manual. Τα password που έχει ο πάροχος - ΟΝ - ξεκλειδώνουν και τις υπόλοιπες επιλογές στο interface του router που με τα password που έχουμε εμείς είναι κλειδωμένες.

----------


## teirecias

> Αυτά είναι τα password που δίνονται στους χρήστες με περιορισμένα δικαιώματα και υπάρχουν και στο manual. Τα password που έχει ο πάροχος - ΟΝ - ξεκλειδώνουν και τις υπόλοιπες επιλογές στο interface του router που με τα password που έχουμε εμείς είναι κλειδωμένες.


αυτο ακριβως ειπα συντροφε !

τι να το κανεις το ρουτερ της ΟΝ ???   (εκτος κι αν σου εχει χαλασει η  ....τοστιερα ... και κανα μπιφτεκακι ...μια χαρα το ψηνει..)   :ROFL: 

απο ρουτερ βρωμαει η αγορα ! γιατι να κολλησεις στο  κωλο-Pirelli ???

----------


## sdikr

> user: on
> password: on
> 
> 
> Y.Γ. οποιος εχει κρατησει εκεινα τα ....ζαβα ρουτερς της ΟΝ ειναι η αδαης η αξιος της μοιρας του ..


Το ωραίο πράγμα το να λέμε μεγάλα λόγια αλλά να μην ξέρουμε τίποτα - priceless!!

----------


## teirecias

> Το ωραίο πράγμα το να λέμε μεγάλα λόγια αλλά να μην ξέρουμε τίποτα - priceless!!


ξερουμε ομως  οτι τα ΑΤΙΜΑ τα ρουτερια της ΟΝ μας στελναν στον shrink  με δεδομενο τιμημα !!!

----------


## Z€r0

Έχω άλλο δικό μου router πάνω, για αυτούς που δεν έχουν άλλο το αναφέρω.

----------


## intech

> Το ωραίο πράγμα το να λέμε μεγάλα λόγια αλλά να μην ξέρουμε τίποτα - priceless!!


Ακριβώς !

----------


## anti exploit 7

> Ακριβώς !


QoS Settings  Bandwidth Allocation Minimum  0% τα έχεις ?

----------


## vampira

> Ακριβώς !


Χρόνια και ζαμάνια είχα να το δω αυτό το interface....
Άντε ρε On, κρίμα που έφτασες εδώ αλλά ήταν αναμενόμενο και προδιαγεγραμμένο έτσι όπως πήγαινες από ένα σημείο και μετά...

----------


## intech

> QoS Settings  Bandwidth Allocation Minimum  0% τα έχεις ?


Ναι + Allow more!
Βεβαια η δουλεια γίνεται πριν .. Με Astaro Hardware F/W +

----------


## anti exploit 7

> Ναι + Allow more!
> Βεβαια η δουλεια γίνεται πριν .. Με Astaro Hardware F/W +


σε όλα 0%+ allow more 
καλά γενικός και το ρουτερ καλό F/W έχει αλλά εννοείτε ότι θες κάτι παραπάνω για ασφάλεια.

----------


## intech

> σε όλα 0%+ allow more 
> καλά γενικός και το ρουτερ καλό F/W έχει αλλά εννοείτε ότι θες κάτι παραπάνω για ασφάλεια.


Μα αυτό σου είπα. Πριν από όλα (router), εχω το μηχανημα, με το Astaro professional.(Κοστισε $3.000).

Και Αμέσως μετά, Citrix.

----------


## nothing

Επειδή κάποιος ρώτησε να πω πως στον ΟΤΕ χρειάζεται να βάλεις το user και password για να συνδεθεις.

----------


## dimangelid

> τι να σου πω εγω εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα
> εγω ειπα οτι δεν μου αρεσει να λεει ο ΟΤΕ οτι δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα (που μπορεις να κανεις ελεγχο και ο ιδιος ωστε να δεις που ανηκεις με σιγουρια) και οι αλλοι να λενε οτι υπαρχει και να σου λενε και το Α/Κ (εισαι σιγουρος οτι ανηκεις εκει? για τσεκαρε το θα προτεινα εγω.)


Του λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για πάνω από 4mbps σε επίπεδο DSLAM ή κάτι άλλο τεχνικό, όχι καλωδίωσης. Άρα μια χαρά μπορεί να έχει διαθεσιμότητα από τους άλλους παρόχους.

- - - Updated - - -




> Παντως εμενα ο οτε μου λεει οτι εχει ΑΚ στο μεγαρο του οτε στην κηφισιας πανω και οτι εκει εχει μονο αυτος DSLAM και κανενας αλλος. αν μεινω οτε θα με βαλουν εκει. ολοι οι αλλοι παντως μου λενε του χαλανδριου για πιο κοντα! προφανως ολα τα ΑΚ ειναι του οτε αλλα ο οτε υποστηριζει οτι σε καποια εχει μονοπολιο δινοντας σε καποιους πελατες καλυτερες ταχυτητες σε συγκριση με αλλους παροχους. εγω παλι οτι μου λενε απο το 13888 σας λεω και απο την εξυπηρετηση αλλων παροχων.


Δεν γίνεται ο ένας πάροχος να σε εξυπηρετεί από το DSLAM Διοικητικού Μεγάρου και ο άλλος από του Χαλανδρίου. Όλοι οι πάροχοι έχουν τα DSLAM τους μέσα στα κτίρια του ΟΤΕ, η λεγόμενη συνεγκατάσταση, άρα όλοι σε εξυπηρετούν από το ίδιο αστικό κέντρο. Υπάρχουν και οι περιπτώσεις της απομακρυσμένης συνεγκατάστασης, η οποία συνήθως γίνεται αν δεν υπάρχει χώρος μέσα στο αστικό κέντρο. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όμως ο απομακρυσμένος εξοπλισμός λογικά συνδέεται με οπτική ίνα με το αστικό κέντρο, άρα ουσιαστικά και πρακτικά εξακολουθείς να συνδέεσαι στο αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## aroutis

> και ο Z€r0 για το remote administration μιλάει  ...  θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι το Remote της κάθε εταιρείας και ειδικά της ον δεν ξεκλειδώνει ? εδώ γελάμε όλοι μαζί....


Θεωρώ ότι από τη στιγμή που η εταιρία κλείνει, εφόσον έχει κάνει συμφωνία με την HOL, κανένα πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει στο να μπορεί η HOL να επαναρυθμίσει τους Routers της ON για να δουλεύουν στο δυκτιό της , να μη πω δλδ ότι προσωπικά το προτιμώ και όλας.

----------


## kostakislarisa

> Του λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για πάνω από 4mbps σε επίπεδο DSLAM ή κάτι άλλο τεχνικό, όχι καλωδίωσης. Άρα μια χαρά μπορεί να έχει διαθεσιμότητα από τους άλλους παρόχους.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν γίνεται ο ένας πάροχος να σε εξυπηρετεί από το DSLAM Διοικητικού Μεγάρου και ο άλλος από του Χαλανδρίου. Όλοι οι πάροχοι έχουν τα DSLAM τους μέσα στα κτίρια του ΟΤΕ, η λεγόμενη συνεγκατάσταση, άρα όλοι σε εξυπηρετούν από το ίδιο αστικό κέντρο. Υπάρχουν και οι περιπτώσεις της απομακρυσμένης συνεγκατάστασης, η οποία συνήθως γίνεται αν δεν υπάρχει χώρος μέσα στο αστικό κέντρο. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όμως ο απομακρυσμένος εξοπλισμός λογικά συνδέεται με οπτική ίνα με το αστικό κέντρο, άρα ουσιαστικά και πρακτικά εξακολουθείς να συνδέεσαι στο αστικό κέντρο.



Είτε είναι απομακρυσμενη είτε μέσα στο κτίριο του ΟΤΕ η οπτική φτάνει μέχρι το dslam του παροχου, απομακρυσμενη μη φανταστείς κάνα χιλιόμετρο 50-100 μέτρα είναι.. Και από το dslam πάει με χαλκό στον κατανεμητη του ΟΤΕ όπου και 'μοιράζεται' ανάλογα όπου ζητήσει ο παροχος. Πχ θέλω το όριο 1450 να πάει στην τάδε οδό.

----------


## nikosnikolakis

[QUOTE=DVader;5707201]Δεν κατάλαβες τι είπα  :ROFL:  

Προφανώς και πρέπει να πληρώσεις ...αλλά ως προς το ποσό που πρέπει να πληρώσεις...... είναι το θέμα μου ! Είναι ευθύνη της εταιρίας να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα αυτό όμως και να κάνει τους συμψηφισμούς ! Και πρέπει να πληρώσεις γιατί τις υπηρεσίες τις έχεις λάβει .... απλά πρέπει να σου αφαιρεθεί του επόμενου μήνα !

Σαν εκκαθαριστικός σκέψου το ! 

Βασικά λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα ?

- - - Updated - - -


Να το πω πιο απλά. Ακομα και προπληρωμένοι να μην ηταν οι λογαριασμοί, πάλι δεν θα τους πλήρωνα (αν ήμουν συνδρομητής τους). Είτε για την ταλαιπωρία που θα με αναγκαζαν στα καλά καθούμενα να ψάχνω για άλλον πάροχο, είτε επειδή ρίχνουν πιστόλι σε προσωπικό και προμηθευτές. Το κράτος το γράφω εκει που δεν πιάνει μελάνη (η μελάνη όχι το μελάνι  :Razz:  )

Οσον αφορά το προσωπικό, ας κάνουν ενα account στο gofundme, και θα χαρώ να βοηθήσω, ακομα και ως μη συνδρομητής τους, ακομα και ως δυσαρεστημένος πρώην πελάτης τους (εκατσα λιγους μήνες όταν ανοιξαν).

Αυτά.

----------


## DVader

[QUOTE=nikosnikolakis;5707634]


> Δεν κατάλαβες τι είπα  
> 
> Προφανώς και πρέπει να πληρώσεις ...αλλά ως προς το ποσό που πρέπει να πληρώσεις...... είναι το θέμα μου ! Είναι ευθύνη της εταιρίας να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα αυτό όμως και να κάνει τους συμψηφισμούς ! Και πρέπει να πληρώσεις γιατί τις υπηρεσίες τις έχεις λάβει .... απλά πρέπει να σου αφαιρεθεί του επόμενου μήνα !
> 
> Σαν εκκαθαριστικός σκέψου το ! 
> 
> Βασικά λέμε το ίδιο πράγμα ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Κοιτά έτσι όπως το θέτεις διαφωνώ...

Το κράτος είμαστε όλοι μας ....Εσύ,εγώ,ο άλλος απέναντι,ο δίπλα,κ.τ.λ.π ! Επειδή κάποιοι λοιπόν είναι απατεώνες δεν σημαίνει και εγώ πρέπει να φέρομαι έτσι ! Α και εδώ δεν μιλάμε για απατεωνιά στην μέση ! Το ότι κλείνει η εταιρεία είναι δικαίωμά της ! Το ότι είσαι πελάτης δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει για πάρτι σου για πάντα ! Θα ήταν απατεωνιά αν απλά σε μία νύχτα έκλεινε και άφηνε 20.000 τηλέφωνα εκτός !  Από όσο ξέρω γιατί συνδρομητής δεν είμαι της Ον έβγαλε επίσημη δημόσια ανακοίνωση που σημαίνει ότι ενημέρωσε τον κόσμο, υπηρεσίες συνεχίζει να παρέχει, στα απαντάνε στα τηλέφωνα από όσο ξέρω !
Είναι άδικο να της χαρακτηρίζουμε ως απατεώνας ! Τώρα αν φάγανε ή δεν φάγανε τα λεφτά οι μέτοχοι και παραμέτοχοι  είναι άλλη ιστορία !

Θα το ξαναπώ μια φορά ακόμα... Το κράτος είμαστε εμείς και είμαστε κρίκοι όλοι της ίδιας αλυσίδας ! Δεν το αναλύω παρακάτω γιατί είναι μεγάλη κουβέντα και είμαι off-topic αλλά έτσι είναι !

- - - Updated - - -

Ακόμα και πάροχο που αλλάζεις ....δεν καταλαβαίνω την ταλαιπωρία που θέτεις ! Όλοι οι πάροχοι παίρνουν τηλέφωνο όλους τους πελάτες της Ον για προσφορά..... Κανείς τους δεν κουνάει δάκτυλο ! Έχεις εδώ παλικάρια που ενδιαφέρθηκαν να βοηθήσουν τον κόσμο για καλύτερες προσφορές και μπράβο τους...
Στο κάτω κάτω εσύ εκτελείς την μεταφορά..Μόνος σου πας στο dslam ... με τα πόδια ...  Το ότι είναι ίσως μια αναστάτωση καλοκαιριάτικα το δέχομαι ... αλλά δεν πάει έτσι ... τι να κάνουμε τώρα....έκατσε..

Σορρυ για τον τονο μου αλλά ... δεν έχω ποτέ διάθεση κόντρας ...αλλά τα λέωωωωωωωωω χύμα...  :Razz:

----------


## Havic

Μπορεί όσοι είχαμε μείνει στην On να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι αλλά τώρα στο τέλος μας την έκανε μια χαρά, με ποιο δικαίωμα μοίρασε τα προσωπικά μας δεδομένα ( σιγά μην έδωσε μόνο τα κινητά, θα τα έδωσε όλα, διευθύνσεις, αφμ, κτλ) σε HOL και CYTA?

----------


## DVader

> Μπορεί όσοι είχαμε μείνει στην On να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι αλλά τώρα στο τέλος μας την έκανε μια χαρά, με ποιο δικαίωμα μοίρασε τα προσωπικά μας δεδομένα ( σιγά μην έδωσε μόνο τα κινητά, θα τα έδωσε όλα, διευθύνσεις, αφμ, κτλ) σε HOL και CYTA?


Με το ίδιο δικαίωμα που η On με έχει πάρει 850 φορές ....για να με πιάσει πελάτη της τα τελευταία 2 χρόνια !
Μέχρι και αριθμούς από το call center της είχα blacklisted !

Παιδιά είναι κοινή πρακτική για όλους ! Ανταλλάσσουν δεδομένα ...όλοι μαζί ! Δεν λέω ότι είναι σωστό αλά έτσι είναι ..Από την άλλη πάλι δεν είναι για όλους εγώ έλεγα πάντα που βρήκατε το τηλέφωνό μου ...."Μα από το Internet κύριε ..." .... Ποίες λίστες μου λες εσύ... και όντως έτσι ήταν !

Εγώ πάντως βρήκα την υγειά με το blacklist ! Πλέον το Elastix έχει πεδίο να γράφω και τον λόγο του blacklist και όλα κομπλέ ! Έχουν να με καλέσουν μήηηηηνες και ίσως και χρόνο !

----------


## blade_

τελικα σας εγιναν τπτ καλες προσφορες προς το τελος?η οχι ακομα?

----------


## GeorgeMan

Μίλησα με HOL, όχι με τη... γνωστή -πλέον- κοπέλα, για VDSL.

Μου έδωσαν δωρεάν VDSL router (νομίζω ούτως ή άλλως το έδιναν) και δωρεάν τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης της VDSL (που αλλιώς χρεώνονταν 50€ περίπου) και ό,τι άλλο περιελάμβανε η προσφορά από το site (5 ώρες προς κινητά, απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικά), VDSL 50mbps, με 33€ το μήνα, για 2 χρόνια.
Για να δούμε.

----------


## sakis.kom

Πιθανόν να είχες τα -2.11 σε κάθε λογαριασμό σου, γιατί το VDSL είναι +10 ευρώ από το ADSL.
Για το ρούτερ, ή το δίνουν σε όλους free ή επειδή μεταφέρεσαι από ΟΝ. Και εδώ δεν ξέρω σίγουρα.

----------


## Z€r0

> Μπορεί όσοι είχαμε μείνει στην On να είμαστε ευχαριστημένοι αλλά τώρα στο τέλος μας την έκανε μια χαρά, με ποιο δικαίωμα μοίρασε τα προσωπικά μας δεδομένα ( σιγά μην έδωσε μόνο τα κινητά, θα τα έδωσε όλα, διευθύνσεις, αφμ, κτλ) σε HOL και CYTA?


Από την HOL 213xxxx801 το έχουν ξεφτιλίσει, ότι και εάν τους έχω πει δεν λένε να σταματήσουν να με καλούν στο κινητό! Είναι επίσημοι συνεργάτες της ON Telecoms σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα τους. Ρώτησα εάν θα κλείσουν μαζί στις 30/06 και δεν μου απάντησε. Στο ότι έχουν τα στοιχεία από την ON Telecoms χωρίς την συγκατάθεση μου δεν είχαν τι να μου απαντήσουν παρά μόνο να λένε ότι τους τα έδωσε η ΟΝ, αυτοί γιατί τα χρησιμοποιούν ξανά και ξανά χωρίς να τα κατέχουν νόμιμα πάλι δεν μου απαντάνε.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> *Ρώτησα εάν θα κλείσουν μαζί στις 30/06 και δεν μου απάντησε.*




Off Topic


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:  Κι εγώ που είμαι πελάτης της HOL, όποτε θέλουν κάτι, πάντα στο κινητό με παίρνουν... Στο σταθερό πολύ σπάνια. Οπότε έχεις να φας κι άλλο πρήξιμο, μέχρι να επιλέξεις πάροχο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sauber

> Μίλησα με HOL, όχι με τη... γνωστή -πλέον- κοπέλα, για VDSL.
> 
> Μου έδωσαν δωρεάν VDSL router (νομίζω ούτως ή άλλως το έδιναν) και δωρεάν τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης της VDSL (που αλλιώς χρεώνονταν 50€ περίπου) και ό,τι άλλο περιελάμβανε η προσφορά από το site (5 ώρες προς κινητά, απεριόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικά), VDSL 50mbps, με 33€ το μήνα, για 2 χρόνια.
> Για να δούμε.


Σε μένα έδιναν δωρεάν μόνο τα 35 από τα 50 ευρώ, και χωρίς την καρτοκινητή με τα 120 λεπτά δωρεάν μηνιαίως.. δεν πίεσα και ιδιαίτερα βέβαια..

----------


## sakis.kom

> Ρώτησα εάν θα κλείσουν μαζί στις 30/06 και δεν μου απάντησε.


Έγραψες!!! :ROFL:

----------


## CDExpert

Απλά για ενημέρωση... Εγώ συνδέθηκα με τη WIND και σας βεβαιώνω οτι όλοι όσοι δυσφημούν την εταιρεία αυτή το κάνουν σκόπιμα. Με όλα όσα είχα διαβάσει εδώ φοβόμουνα οτι κάτι κακό θα αντιμετωπίσω... Όμως από την ενημέρωσή τους με sms για την πορεία της σύνδεσης μέχρι το δώρο που μου έστειλαν ήταν άψογοι σε όλα. Και οτι έπιανα με ON σε ταχύτητα την ίδια έχω και τώρα. Κρίμα που δεν πήγα νωρίτερα. Όσοι δεν έχετε αποφασίσει ακόμα ελέγξτε το. Με 20 το μήνα είναι value for money.

----------


## uncle_nontas

> Απλά για ενημέρωση... Εγώ συνδέθηκα με τη WIND και σας βεβαιώνω οτι όλοι όσοι δυσφημούν την εταιρεία αυτή *το κάνουν σκόπιμα.* Με όλα όσα είχα διαβάσει εδώ φοβόμουνα οτι κάτι κακό θα αντιμετωπίσω... Όμως από την ενημέρωσή τους με sms για την πορεία της σύνδεσης μέχρι το δώρο που μου έστειλαν ήταν άψογοι σε όλα. Και οτι έπιανα με ON σε ταχύτητα την ίδια έχω και τώρα. Κρίμα που δεν πήγα νωρίτερα. Όσοι δεν έχετε αποφασίσει ακόμα ελέγξτε το. Με 20 το μήνα είναι value for money.


Είσαι λίγο υπερβολικός όμως, ε;
Παρεμπιπτόντως, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!

----------


## sakis.kom

> Όμως από την ενημέρωσή τους με sms για την πορεία της σύνδεσης μέχρι το δώρο που μου έστειλαν ήταν άψογοι σε όλα.


Χαίρομαι που όλα σου πήγαν καλά και το ίδιο εύχομαι για όλους μας. Το δώρο ήταν από την προσφορά που έχω γράψει στο άλλο θέμα, της Α.Κ., ή από άλλον συνεργάτη?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Απλά για ενημέρωση... Εγώ συνδέθηκα με τη WIND και σας βεβαιώνω οτι όλοι όσοι δυσφημούν την εταιρεία αυτή το κάνουν σκόπιμα. Με όλα όσα είχα διαβάσει εδώ φοβόμουνα οτι κάτι κακό θα αντιμετωπίσω... Όμως από την ενημέρωσή τους με sms για την πορεία της σύνδεσης μέχρι το δώρο που μου έστειλαν ήταν άψογοι σε όλα. Και οτι έπιανα με ON σε ταχύτητα την ίδια έχω και τώρα. Κρίμα που δεν πήγα νωρίτερα. Όσοι δεν έχετε αποφασίσει ακόμα ελέγξτε το. Με 20 το μήνα είναι value for money.




Off Topic


		Οι περισσότεροι που κράζουν τη WIND, είτε είναι άσχετοι (που παντού "βλέπουν" απάτες και προβλήματα), είτε δεν υπήρξαν *ποτέ* πελάτες της και απλώς *παπαγαλίζουν* ό,τι τους έχει πει ο γνωστός τους, που με όλες τις εταιρίες παίζει να έχει πρόβλημα...  :Razz:  

Μέχρι πέρσι είχαμε WIND σε 2 γραμμές, τώρα έχουμε σε 1 και την Τρίτη 23/6 θα ξαναγίνουν 2 με τη δική μου (VDSL). Όλα μια χαρά είναι και κάνεις τρελή οικονομία, απλά σε εξυπηρέτηση είναι λίγο κατώτεροι σε σχέση με ΟΤΕ, HOL, ίσως και λίγο σε pings στα online παιχνίδια...  Γι' αυτόν που δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα απαιτητικός, μια χαρά είναι.  :One thumb up:

----------


## jap

Φίλε Μήτσο, εγώ που τα έγραψα είμαι πελάτης τους, είχα 2 γραμμές ταυτόχρονα στη wind και τώρα 1, και ο λόγος που επεσήμανα κάποια πράγματα, αν και γνωστά, είναι γιατί θεωρώ μεγάλη διαφορά για κάποιον πρώην συνδρομητή της ON (από την οποία επίσης πέρασα) που τον είχαν στα ώπα-ώπα να πέσει στα χέρια της Wind. Οι πρόσφατες στραβές διορθώνονται (αν και στο διπλανό thread έσκασαν μύτη κάποια παρατράγουδα - τους είπαν πως θα καταργούσαν τις χρεώσεις και στον επόμενο λογαριασμό ξαναεμφανίστηκαν). Το σοβαρότερο όλων για μένα το εξήγησα, ήταν η βλάβη που χρειάστηκε καταγγελία και σχεδόν ένας μήνας για να τη λύσουν. Και εξήγησα πως μπορεί να συμβεί και στις άλλες 'μεγάλες' εταιρείες αυτό - αν σου τύχει θα αλλάξεις κι εσύ αμέσως γνώμη για την HOL. Και παραμένω στη Wind για καθαρά και αποκλειστικά οικονομικούς λόγους.

----------


## stakar

Χάζευα τώρα τυχαία την προσφορά που έχει ο ΟΤΕ για Double Play με -20%,
απλά επειδή ειμαι λίγο άσχετος... :Wink: 
μπόρει να μου πει κάποιος ποιά είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ του
(Φορητότητα Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής & Τέλος Ενεργοποίησης Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής)
γιατί νόμιζα οτι είναι το ίδιο!
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## DVader

> Απλά για ενημέρωση... Εγώ συνδέθηκα με τη WIND και σας βεβαιώνω οτι όλοι όσοι δυσφημούν την εταιρεία αυτή το κάνουν σκόπιμα. Με όλα όσα είχα διαβάσει εδώ φοβόμουνα οτι κάτι κακό θα αντιμετωπίσω... Όμως από την ενημέρωσή τους με sms για την πορεία της σύνδεσης μέχρι το δώρο που μου έστειλαν ήταν άψογοι σε όλα. Και οτι έπιανα με ON σε ταχύτητα την ίδια έχω και τώρα. Κρίμα που δεν πήγα νωρίτερα. Όσοι δεν έχετε αποφασίσει ακόμα ελέγξτε το. Με 20 το μήνα είναι value for money.


Με το καλό και εύχομαι όλα να σου πάνε καλά ! Έτσι από περιέργεια .... Τι ip έχεις πάρει ?

- - - Updated - - -

Είσαι λίγο υπερβολικός όμως ...

----------


## BarcodeCrew

Ακόμα περιμένω το λογαριασμό από το προηγούμενο μήνα και τίποτα ακόμα. Παντού θέλουν να έχεις ένα παλιό λογαριασμό να το δούνε ή λένε **λακιες και γίνεται χωρίς να έχεις?

----------


## nnn

> Ακόμα περιμένω το λογαριασμό από το προηγούμενο μήνα και τίποτα ακόμα. Παντού θέλουν να έχεις ένα παλιό λογαριασμό να το δούνε ή λένε **λακιες και γίνεται χωρίς να έχεις?


Μήπως στον ζητάνε για τον Αριθμό βρόχου ?

----------


## teirecias

> Μήπως στον ζητάνε για τον Αριθμό βρόχου ?


γι' αυτο ακριβως το ζητανε !!!

----------


## riptor01

> Μήπως στον ζητάνε για τον Αριθμό βρόχου ?


+1 ακριβως για αυτο τον ζητανε. σε καποιους αναγραφεται στο πισω μερος σε αλλους στον μπροστα. στην ΟΝ το εχει πισω. επισης το θελουν για να εχουν αποδεικτικο διευθυνσης

----------


## dreamer25

Γιατι δεν το κατεβαζεις απο το myon?Και εγω ετσι εκανα το τελευταιο κατεβασα που χει και την ειδοποιηση.Για τον αριθμο βροχου ειναι.

----------


## sedix

> Είσαι λίγο υπερβολικός όμως, ε;
> Παρεμπιπτόντως, εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!




Kαθολου  υπερβολικος .  Με  οσα  διαβαζα  εδω  περι wind  και  για απατες των  εξωτερικων συνεργατων , ημουν και γω σκεφτικος 
αν θα επρεπε να μεταφερθω εκει . 

Εκανα ομως  την αιτηση  , ολα πηγαν ρολοι , μεταφερθηκα ακριβως τη μερα που μου ειπαν , πηρα ολα τα δωρα απο τον εξωτερικο συνεργατη , 
η γραμμη μου  << παιζει >>  μια χαρα  ( διαβαζα πχ οτι δε θα δουλευει το skype και  κατι τετοια ..... :Laughing:  )  , απο  τη wind μου επιβεβαιωσαν 
οσα  συμφωνησα στο συμβολαιο μου .


Καλο  ειναι λοιπον ειναι να μη γενικευουμε . Οτι  κακο με μια εταιρεια συμβαινει σε καποιον , δε παει να πει οτι θα συμβει σε ολους.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## andreasp

Παντως όποιος θέλει Wind με 2ετές συμβόλαιο, 20ευρώ τον μήνα και 15 ευρώ έξοδα μεταφοράς (απο 35 που είναι) ας μου πει.
Εγώ υπέγραψα σήμερα με ένα συμπαθέστατο παιδί απο την Zita Telecom, γραπτά ότι λέω επάνω στο συμβόλαιο.

----------


## DVader

> Kαθολου  υπερβολικος .  Με  οσα  διαβαζα  εδω  περι wind  και  για απατες των  εξωτερικων συνεργατων , ημουν και γω σκεφτικος 
> αν θα επρεπε να μεταφερθω εκει . 
> 
> Εκανα ομως  την αιτηση  , ολα πηγαν ρολοι , μεταφερθηκα ακριβως τη μερα που μου ειπαν , πηρα ολα τα δωρα απο τον εξωτερικο συνεργατη , 
> η γραμμη μου  << παιζει >>  μια χαρα  ( διαβαζα πχ οτι δε θα δουλευει το skype και  κατι τετοια ..... )  , απο  τη wind μου επιβεβαιωσαν 
> οσα  συμφωνησα στο συμβολαιο μου .
> 
> 
> Καλο  ειναι λοιπον ειναι να μη γενικευουμε . Οτι  κακο με μια εταιρεια συμβαινει σε καποιον , δε παει να πει οτι θα συμβει σε ολους....


Όλα είναι σχετικά ! Παντού μπορείς να την πατήσεις με εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες..Δεν είναι θέμα Wind ! Και εγώ στον ΟΤΕ με αναβάθμιση την πάτησα ..ελαφρώς όμως ! 
Wind δεν θα πήγαινα έτσι και αλλιώς ποτέ λόγω ΝΑΤ ! Τσάμπα να μου την δίνανε δεν θα πήγαινα !

- - - Updated - - -

Αλήθεια τι ip σου δώσανε ?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Όλα είναι σχετικά ! Παντού μπορείς να την πατήσεις με εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες..Δεν είναι θέμα Wind ! Και εγώ στον ΟΤΕ με αναβάθμιση την πάτησα ..ελαφρώς όμως ! 
> Wind δεν θα πήγαινα έτσι και αλλιώς ποτέ λόγω ΝΑΤ ! Τσάμπα να μου την δίνανε δεν θα πήγαινα !


ΝΑΤ?? Απλά δοκιμαστικά θα το έβαλαν σε κάποιους... Μ' ένα τηλεφώνημα αυτό διορθώνεται!  :One thumb up:

----------


## bill27

> Χάζευα τώρα τυχαία την προσφορά που έχει ο ΟΤΕ για Double Play με -20%,
> απλά επειδή ειμαι λίγο άσχετος...
> μπόρει να μου πει κάποιος ποιά είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ του
> (Φορητότητα Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής & Τέλος Ενεργοποίησης Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής)
> γιατί νόμιζα οτι είναι το ίδιο!
> Ευχαριστώ


Φορητοτητα τηλ.γραμμης ειναι οταν αλλαζεις παροχο και διατηρεις το ιδιο νουμερο,τελος ενεργ. τηλ.γραμμης ειναι τα λεφτα που θα δωσεις οταν ενεργοποιηθει η γραμμη σου.

----------


## kostakislarisa

> Παντως όποιος θέλει Wind με 2ετές συμβόλαιο, 20ευρώ τον μήνα και 15 ευρώ έξοδα μεταφοράς (απο 35 που είναι) ας μου πει.
> Εγώ υπέγραψα σήμερα με ένα συμπαθέστατο παιδί απο την Zita Telecom, γραπτά ότι λέω επάνω στο συμβόλαιο.


Φίλε μου κάνε μια ερώτηση σχετικά με αυτή την προσφορά, έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι 20€ για τον πρώτο χρόνο και 25€ για το δεύτερο.

Δες  εδω κάτω στον αστερισκο που έχει το λέει αυτό που σου λέω.

----------


## DVader

> ΝΑΤ?? Απλά δοκιμαστικά θα το έβαλαν σε κάποιους... Μ' ένα τηλεφώνημα αυτό διορθώνεται!


Σε όλους το βάζουν .... Αλλά γιατί να πρέπει να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο ...για να το φτιάξουν ...και όσοι το πάρουν χαμπάρι ! 
Γιατί το κρύβουν ....

Αυτά μου την σπάνε εμένα στην Wind

----------


## intech

> Σε όλους το βάζουν .... Αλλά γιατί να πρέπει να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο ...για να το φτιάξουν ...και όσοι το πάρουν χαμπάρι ! 
> Γιατί το κρύβουν ....
> 
> Αυτά μου την σπάνε εμένα στην Wind


Το 30% των συνδέσεων τους, είναι ΝΑΤ!

Δεν έχουν διαθέσιμες IP.

----------


## DVader

> Το 30% των συνδέσεων τους, είναι ΝΑΤ!
> 
> Δεν έχουν διαθέσιμες IP.


 :Razz: 

Για αυτό δεν πάω εκεί ....εγώ ! Βέβαια ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει ... ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε !
Αυτό που μου την σπάει σε αυτούς σε σχέση με το ΝΑΤ δεν είναι τόσο το ΝΑΤ το ίδιο όσο ότι δεν το λένε και το μαθαίνεις στο τέλος ...bonus έπλληξη .... 
Αν για το προφανές πρέπει να παίρνω τηλέφωνο που λέει ο φίλος ποιο πριν τι να πω...

Όπως μου έλεγε ο άλλος της Vodafone πριν από καιρό στο τηλέφωνο προσπαθώντας να με πιάσει πελάτη ότι υπόσχονται λέει 100% παροχή υπηρεσίας και μάλιστα το γράφουν και στο συμβόλαιο ! Και όταν τους ΄ρώτησα πως το κάνετε ρε παιδιά μου είπαν το αμίμητο:
Θα μου δίνανε μαζί με τον router και μια κάρτα 3G την οποία θα την είχα πάνω στον Router έτσι ώστε όταν δεν παίζει η γραμμή να μπαίνει με 3G... Λέω ωραία ....και αν δεν πιάνει το 3G όπως μου κάνει το stick της Cosmote .... και μου απαντάει: μα είναι δυνατόν κύριε να μην πιάνει το 3G της Vodafone ?

Έτσι δίνω και εγώ 100% παροχή !

- - - Updated - - -

Όμως ελεύθερη αγορά έχουμε ο καθένας πάει όπου θέλει !

NP !  :Razz:

----------


## sedix

> Όλα είναι σχετικά ! Παντού μπορείς να την πατήσεις με εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες..Δεν είναι θέμα Wind ! Και εγώ στον ΟΤΕ με αναβάθμιση την πάτησα ..ελαφρώς όμως ! 
> Wind δεν θα πήγαινα έτσι και αλλιώς ποτέ λόγω ΝΑΤ ! Τσάμπα να μου την δίνανε δεν θα πήγαινα !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αλήθεια τι ip σου δώσανε ?



Προφανως  με ρωτας εαν μου δωσανε ip μεσω  ΝΑΤ η οχι .   

Να  σου πω την αληθεια δε ξερω ( το ΝΑΤ εδω το διαβασα και ουτε ξερω τι ειναι ).

Εμενα αυτο που με νοιαζει  ειναι οτι , οσα εκανα με τη συνδεση μου οσο ημουν στην ΟΝ μπορω να τα κανω και τωρα στη WIND και αυτο μου αρκει .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Off Topic


		Για να δούμε αν έχετε ΝΑΤ ή όχι στη WIND, απλά πηγαίντε στο speedtest.net (ή οπουδήποτε αλλού βλέπετε το ΙΡ σας) και πείτε μας τι λέει κάτω αριστερά. Αν δε θέλετε να το πείτε όλο, τουλάχιστον πείτε τις πρώτες 2 τελείες π.χ. 10.100.κλπ...

----------


## intech

> Προφανως  με ρωτας εαν μου δωσανε ip μεσω  ΝΑΤ η οχι .   
> 
> Να  σου πω την αληθεια δε ξερω ( το ΝΑΤ εδω το διαβασα και ουτε ξερω τι ειναι ).
> 
> Εμενα αυτο που με νοιαζει  ειναι οτι , οσα εκανα με τη συνδεση μου οσο ημουν στην ΟΝ μπορω να τα κανω και τωρα στη WIND και αυτο μου αρκει .


Συμφωνώ, αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο. Οι ανάγκες διαφερουν ανάλογα με την χρήση και τον χρήστη.!

----------


## sedix

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Για να δούμε αν έχετε ΝΑΤ ή όχι στη WIND, απλά πηγαίντε στο speedtest.net (ή οπουδήποτε αλλού βλέπετε το ΙΡ σας) και πείτε μας τι λέει κάτω αριστερά. Αν δε θέλετε να το πείτε όλο, τουλάχιστον πείτε τις πρώτες 2 τελείες π.χ. 10.100.κλπ...





To  speedtest  λεει  :

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> To  speedtest  λεει  :




Off Topic


		 Μια χαρά είναι!

Οι Private (ΝΑΤ) IP συνήθως έχουν τους αριθμούς (10.0.0.0 έως 10.255.255.255, 172.16.0.0 έως 172.31.255.255, 192.168.0 0 έως 192.168.255.255).

----------


## DVader

> Προφανως  με ρωτας εαν μου δωσανε ip μεσω  ΝΑΤ η οχι .   
> 
> Να  σου πω την αληθεια δε ξερω ( το ΝΑΤ εδω το διαβασα και ουτε ξερω τι ειναι ).
> 
> Εμενα αυτο που με νοιαζει  ειναι οτι , οσα εκανα με τη συνδεση μου οσο ημουν στην ΟΝ μπορω να τα κανω και τωρα στη WIND και αυτο μου αρκει .


Δεν ξέρω τι χρήση κάνεις αλλά ίσως κάποια στιγμή να κάνεις κάτι που θα το καταλάβεις την διαφορά !
Για μένα το NAT είναι λόγος σοβαρός για άλλους μπορεί όχι ! Για αυτό έχουμε ελεύθερη αγορά !  :ROFL:

----------


## intech

http://www.nirsoft.net/countryip/gr.html

----------


## sedix

> Ελεος..... Είναι ΝΑΤ, Στγνώμη αλλά γίνατε ΟΛΟΙ ειδικοί!!!! Νομιζα οτι οικονομολόγοι, σεισμολόγοι, μελλοντολόγοι, μας τελείωσαν!!!
> 
> IP address is numbered 37.6.247.156. This IP address is fixed within Greece. IP Country code is GR. ISP of this address is "Tellas S.A.", organization is "Tellas S.A.". It is also assigned to a hostname adsl-156.37.6.247.tellas.gr.
> 
> Η διευθυνση αυτήμ δινεται απο το stargate mediation της V...nt, Ι νοών .......!!!!!!




Παναγια μου !!!   κινδυνευω ????   :Crying:  


Ηρεμιστε  πια  ρε  παιδια με αυτο το ΝΑΤ .  Μπορει  καποιος να εξηγησει  με απλα  ελληνικα  τι  ειναι  και  σε ποια περιπτωση  θα  εχω  καποιο  προβλημα ?

----------


## intech

> Παναγια μου !!!   κινδυνευω ????   
> 
> 
> Ηρεμιστε  πια  ρε  παιδια με αυτο το ΝΑΤ .  Μπορει  καποιος να εξηγησει  με απλα  ελληνικα  τι  ειναι  και  σε ποια περιπτωση  θα  εχω  καποιο  προβλημα ?


Το διεγραψα.... ΟΚ :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μια χαρά είναι!
> 
> Οι Private (ΝΑΤ) IP συνήθως έχουν τους αριθμούς (10.0.0.0 έως 10.255.255.255, 172.16.0.0 έως 172.31.255.255, 192.168.0 0 έως 192.168.255.255).


Μια χαρά είναι.

 37.6.0.0  37.6.255.255  65536  12/12/11  TELLAS Telecommunication Services S.A.

----------


## SfH

Off Topic


		Το speedtest προφανώς και θα δείξει πραγματική IP. Το ζητούμενο είναι τι λέει το router.

----------


## Z€r0

> Kαθολου  υπερβολικος .  Με  οσα  διαβαζα  εδω  περι wind  και  για απατες των  εξωτερικων συνεργατων , ημουν και γω σκεφτικος 
> αν θα επρεπε να μεταφερθω εκει .


Όλοι τα ίδια χάλια είναι οπότε εάν και συνήθως το φθηνότερο δεν είναι και το καλύτερο εφόσον θεωρήσουμε όλους τους παρόχους πάνω κάτω τα ίδια, καλύτερα να επιλέξουμε το φθηνότερο.

Το χειρότερο με τους εξωτερικούς συνεργάτες της WIND είναι η ασυνεννοησία μεταξύ αυτών και των κεντρικών της WIND, όταν συμφωνείς τηλεφωνικά η προσφορά που περνιέται στα κεντρικά - τουλάχιστον στην δική μου περίπτωση - δεν αντιστοιχεί με αυτήν που έχεις συμφωνήσει, όταν τους πάνε τα υπογεγραμμένα χαρτιά περνιέται σωστά. Από τα κεντρικά δεν μπορούσαν να μου πούνε ότι η προσφορά θα περαστεί σωστά εφόσον υπογράψω τα χαρτιά και ο εξωτερικός συνεργάτης για να μου το πει έπρεπε να μιλήσω με το αφεντικό τους. Επίσης η φορητότητα ξεκίνησε από την στιγμή που είχα συμφωνήσει τηλεφωνικά και όχι αφού υπογράψω το συμβόλαιο που είχε και λάθος επιλογές που ο συνεργάτης αυτός λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να διορθώσει και έπειτα πρέπει να διορθωθούν σε συνεννόηση με τα κεντρικά.

Με τον εξωτερικό συνεργάτη πέτυχα καλύτερη τιμή αλλά υπήρξε και κάποια ασυνεννοησία. Και το θέμα είναι ότι η WIND εάν έκανε την ίδια προσφορά μέσω του site της θα είχε μεγαλύτερο κέρδος και οι πελάτες που μπορούσαν να κάνουν την διαδικασία ηλεκτρονικά θα είχαν λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία.

Δεν είναι απόλυτη πρωτοτυπία της WIND και στην HOL διαβάζω ότι στέλνει συμβόλαια με μη συμφωνημένες τιμές και τις διορθώνει αργότερα. Τί να πω στην Ελλάδα μάλλον δεν παίζουν ρόλο τα συμβόλαια ή τηρούνται μόνο προς το συμφέρον των εταιρειών και είναι όλα άρπα κόλλα γενικότερα.




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Για να δούμε αν έχετε ΝΑΤ ή όχι στη WIND, απλά πηγαίντε στο speedtest.net (ή οπουδήποτε αλλού βλέπετε το ΙΡ σας) και πείτε μας τι λέει κάτω αριστερά. Αν δε θέλετε να το πείτε όλο, τουλάχιστον πείτε τις πρώτες 2 τελείες π.χ. 10.100.κλπ...


Η WIND μάλλον δίνει εξαρχής σε όσους ενεργοποιούνται IP από NAT πλέον. Εάν κάποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί παραπάνω μπορεί να διαβάσει και το ανάλογο θέμα "Ξεκίνησε να μοιράζει ip διευθύνσεις μέσω nat η wind?" και εάν αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο πρόβλημα για την ώρα ακούγεται ότι αλλάζει απλά με ένα τηλεφώνημα στο τεχνικό τμήμα μέσα σε 1 - 2 ώρες.

Για να καταλάβει κάποιος εάν παίρνει IP μέσω NAT πρέπει να δει τί IP παίρνει το router του μέσα από το interface του(συνήθως από NAT είναι από 10.x) και εάν αυτή δεν αντιστοιχεί με αυτή που φαίνεται έξω όπως π.χ. την IP που φαίνεται στο Speedtest.net τότε λογικά παίρνει IP από NAT.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Off Topic


		Sorry, λάθος μου τότε...  :Embarassed:  Η HOL πάντως το ίδιο ΙΡ μου δείχνει και στο speedtest και στο ρούτερ...  :ROFL:

----------


## yyy

Στη Forthnet έχει συνδεθεί κανείς; Το πακέτο με τα 25€ (24Mbps, σταθερά, κινητά) για πάντα ισχύει; Με δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης για εμάς της ΟΝ ή όχι;

----------


## EvaAthens

> Στη Forthnet έχει συνδεθεί κανείς; Το πακέτο με τα 25€ (24Mbps, σταθερά, κινητά) για πάντα ισχύει; Με δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης για εμάς της ΟΝ ή όχι;


Εγώ που μίλησα μαζί τους, μου είπαν ότι το πάγιο είναι για πάντα και ναι, για συνδρομητές On, τα τέλη είναι δωρεάν

----------


## yyy

> Εγώ που μίλησα μαζί τους, μου είπαν ότι το πάγιο είναι για πάντα και ναι, για συνδρομητές On, τα τέλη είναι δωρεάν


OK, ευχαριστώ  :Wink:

----------


## zenith

Στη  wind που συνδεσα την μια γραμμη ειμαι μεχρι στιγμης ευχαριστημενος.

Η συνδεση εγινε αμεσα, η πληροφορηση ακριβης, η εξυπηρετηση μεχρι στιγμης οκ (οχι σα την ΟΝ....).
ΝΑΤ εχω αλλα προς το παρον και μονο.


η αλλη γραμμη αναμενει την hol για συνδεση... ακομα....αν και ειχε 3-4 ημερες καθυστερηση στην  υπογραφη συμβολαιου σε σχεση με την wind.


Τοτε θα συγκρινουμε και στατιστικα γραμμης.

----------


## Dimos35

Πάντως ρε παιδιά ακόμα και τώρα στο τέλος η ON με εκπλήσσει ευχάριστα.
Όταν έμαθα ότι κλείνει μπήκα στο myON και με 2 κλικ άλλαξα τρόπο πληρωμής καθώς είχα δώσει πάγια εξουσιοδότηση να παίρνει αυτόματα το ποσό του λογαριασμού από την πιστωτική μου, φοβούμενος μη γίνει κάποιο μπάχαλο και τραβάνε λάθος ποσά.

Ο λογαριασμός Μαΐου είχε εκδοθεί και έγραφε στο site ότι στις 15/6 θα γινόταν χρέωση της πιστωτικής. Μπήκα εχθές στο e-banking μου και διαπίστωσα ότι πράγματι δεν είχαν χρεώσει κάτι στην κάρτα μου (πλήρωσα βέβαια τον λογαριασμό με μεταφορά του ποσού).

Θέλω να πω ότι τόσα χρόνια ποτέ δεν είχα θέμα με χρεώσεις – εξυπηρέτηση – υπηρεσίες. Και τα φαξάκια μου έστελνα όποτε ήθελα και ticket άνοιγα όποτε είχα πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή μου κλπ κλπ. Εύχομαι στην hol που πάω τώρα (ενεργοποιούμαι την Δευτέρα) να είναι το ίδιο καλά.

----------


## stakar

Κι εγω το λογαριασμό Μαΐου που έληγε 15/6 τον πλήρωσα κανονικά ηλεκτρονικά  (26,76€ - Πάγιο χρήσης 15/05/2015-14/06/2015)
Σήμερα που μπήκα στο My On το τρέχον υπόλοιπο εμφανίζεται: € 0, 
και στο σύστημα εχουν καταχωρηθεί τελευταίες κλήσεις μέχρι και 07/06/2015, απο εκει και μετα δεν φαινεται τίποτα αλλο!
Το καινούριο συμβόλαιο στην HOL το έστειλα υπογεγραμμένο πίσω με mail  στις 12/6, 
στις 15/6 με ενημέρωσαν με SMS οτι η αίτηση εγρίθηκε και περιμένω ενεργοποίηση στις 23/6

----------


## riptor01

Συνδεθηκα και εγω επιτελους στον ΟΤΕ σημερα (μετα απο πολλες φασαριες και τηλ). Παρατηρησα αυξηση γραμμης απο τα 7.2 που ειχα με ον τελευταια. Ανεβαζω εικονες απο τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ να μου πειτε τι βλεπετε μιας και δεν ειμαι τοσο ειδικος σε αυτα. Πληροφοριακα εχω το μοντεμ στο οποιο φευγει καλωδιο και παει σε powerline και στον 2ο οροφο αλλο powerline με καλωδιο σε access point. παιζω μονο ασυρματα μεσα στο σπιτι λογω χωρου και πολλων υπολογιστων. το μοντεμ ειναι μονο του στον τοιχο ολες οι συσκευες οι αλλες εχουν φιλτρα.

----------


## Z€r0

> Κι εγω το λογαριασμό Μαΐου που έληγε 15/6 τον πλήρωσα κανονικά ηλεκτρονικά  (26,76€ - Πάγιο χρήσης 15/05/2015-14/06/2015)
> Σήμερα που μπήκα στο My On το τρέχον υπόλοιπο εμφανίζεται: € 0, 
> και στο σύστημα εχουν καταχωρηθεί τελευταίες κλήσεις μέχρι και 07/06/2015, απο εκει και μετα δεν φαινεται τίποτα αλλο!


Οι ηλεκτρονικές πληρωμές λειτουργούν κανονικά δηλαδή. Και μένα οι κλήσεις έχουν σταματήσει να ενημερώνονται.

Ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός που έχει εκδοθεί ηλεκτρονικά δεν έχει αποσταλεί ταχυδρομικά ακόμα. Τον έχει λάβει κανείς;

Καλά από HOL δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα, κλήσεις στο κινητό κάθε μέρα και τώρα μου είπαν και το άπαιχτο ότι η ενεργοποίηση μου στην WIND δεν θα γίνει μέχρι τις 30/6 και μόνο αυτοί μπορούν να με ενεργοποιήσουν έγκαιρα.

----------


## Z€r0

Όποιος θέλει ας απαντήσει στο poll "Μετά την παύση εργασιών στην ON Telecoms σε ποιά εταιρεία θα μεταβείτε;" μήπως μπορέσουμε να έχουμε μία συνοπτική εικόνα για το πού θα μεταβούν οι συνδρομητές της.

----------


## EvaAthens

> Ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός που έχει εκδοθεί ηλεκτρονικά δεν έχει αποσταλεί ταχυδρομικά ακόμα. Τον έχει λάβει κανείς;


Σε ένα από τα τηλεφωνήματα με On, μου είχαν πει ότι θα στείλουν εκκαθαριστικό τον Ιούλιο. Αυτό μου είπαν, αυτό λέω. Τι θα γίνει στο τέλος ένας Θεός ξέρει. Για να μην έχει έρθει σε κανέναν όμως μέχρι στιγμής, μάλλον κάπως έτσι θα το κάνουν. Να φύγουν οι συνδρομητές και μετά να στείλουν τους τελευταίους λογαριασμούς

----------


## Siba

> Εκλεισα το web offer Forthnet 2play τελικα στα 25€ (18μηνη συνδεση) με απεριοριστα αστικα/υπεραστικα και 12ωρες προς (ολα) τα κινητα. 
> 35€ τελος φορητοτητας, δωρεαν εξοπλισμος. (wifi router)
>  Ευλογησον


Aκριβως 2 εβδομαδες (10 εργασιμες) μετα συνδεθηκα αβιαστα στο δικτυο της Forthnet. Δεν εχω παραλαβει ακομα εξοπλισμο αλλα 3-4 ρουτερ που δοκιμασα παιζουν ολα μια χαρα. Πρωτες εντυπωσεις, πολυ πιο απροσκοπτο streaming και σημαντικα πιο αποκρισιμη η γραμμη σε browsing. 

Tο Noise Margin ανεβηκε απο 8,5-9db σε 	11.5db (DS) και το Line Attenuation επεσε απο 34-35 στα 28. 
Επισεις η ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου ανεβηκε κατα περιπου 2Mbps+ φτανοντας τα ~8700 στο ασφαλεστερο προφιλ με δυνατοτητα για 9900+.  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## EvaAthens

> Aκριβως 2 εβδομαδες (10 εργασιμες) μετα συνδεθηκα αβιαστα στο δικτυο της Forthnet. Δεν εχω παραλαβει ακομα εξοπλισμο αλλα 3-4 ρουτερ που δοκιμασα παιζουν ολα μια χαρα. Πρωτες εντυπωσεις, πολυ πιο απροσκοπτο streaming και σημαντικα πιο αποκρισιμη η γραμμη σε browsing. 
> 
> Tο Noise Margin ανεβηκε απο 8,5-9db σε 	11.5db (DS) και το Line Attenuation επεσε απο 34-35 στα 28. 
> Επισεις η ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου ανεβηκε κατα περιπου 2Mbps+ φτανοντας τα ~8700 στο ασφαλεστερο προφιλ με δυνατοτητα για 9900+.


Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Στο είχα γράψει και σε ένα άλλο thread, δεν ξέρω αν το είχες δει. Από On δεν πήγες Forthnet; Πλήρωσες τέλη φορητότητας; Εγώ όταν είχα μιλήσει μαζί τους, μου είπαν για συνδρομητές On είναι δωρεάν τα τέλη

----------


## Siba

> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Στο είχα γράψει και σε ένα άλλο thread, δεν ξέρω αν το είχες δει. Από On δεν πήγες Forthnet; Πλήρωσες τέλη φορητότητας; Εγώ όταν είχα μιλήσει μαζί τους, μου είπαν για συνδρομητές On είναι δωρεάν τα τέλη


Ναι πραγματι, ωστοσο δεν εχω καποια τετοια ενημερωση. Τα τελη φορητοτητας ειναι 35€ απο οσο ξερω, δεν τα εχω πληρωσει ακομα αλλα προφανως θα περιλαμβανονται στον πρωτο λογαριασμο που θα εκδοθει.

----------


## EvaAthens

> Ναι πραγματι, ωστοσο δεν εχω καποια τετοια ενημερωση. Τα τελη φορητοτητας ειναι 35€ απο οσο ξερω, δεν τα εχω πληρωσει ακομα αλλα προφανως θα περιλαμβανονται στον πρωτο λογαριασμο που θα εκδοθει.


Ναι τόσο είναι τα τέλη. Επιμένω όμως σε αυτό που μου είπαν. Μίλησα με 2 κοπέλες από Forthnet και οι δύο μου είπαν ότι είναι δωρεάν. Όταν μίλησα μαζί τους, θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, ήταν αφού είχες κλείσει με Forthnet και επειδή θυμόμουνα το post που είχες γράψει, μπήκα, το βρήκα και σου έγραψα για τα δωρεάν τέλη. Μήπως αποφασίστηκε μετά; Μήπως άλλα ήξεραν οι μισοί και άλλοι οι υπόλοιποι; Γιατί και με άλλους παρόχους, δε σου έλεγαν όλοι τα ίδια. Γιατί δεν τους παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσεις; Δυστυχώς, όταν μίλησα μαζί τους, έχω σημειώσει τα πάντα, αλλά όχι τα ονόματα, αλλιώς θα σου τα έστελνα σε πμ

----------


## johnny_s23b

Σχετικά με τη δωρεάν φορητότητα στη forthnet, ισχύει και σε αυτούς που πήγαν στο πρόγραμμα χωρίς δωρεάν κλήσεις?  δε βλέπω ακόμα κάποια χρέωση, πήγα forthnet  στις 15/6 . όταν έκανα την αίτηση δεν υπήρχαν πληροφορίες για δωρεάν φορητότητα.

----------


## DVader

> Συνδεθηκα και εγω επιτελους στον ΟΤΕ σημερα (μετα απο πολλες φασαριες και τηλ). Παρατηρησα αυξηση γραμμης απο τα 7.2 που ειχα με ον τελευταια. Ανεβαζω εικονες απο τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ να μου πειτε τι βλεπετε μιας και δεν ειμαι τοσο ειδικος σε αυτα. Πληροφοριακα εχω το μοντεμ στο οποιο φευγει καλωδιο και παει σε powerline και στον 2ο οροφο αλλο powerline με καλωδιο σε access point. παιζω μονο ασυρματα μεσα στο σπιτι λογω χωρου και πολλων υπολογιστων. το μοντεμ ειναι μονο του στον τοιχο ολες οι συσκευες οι αλλες εχουν φιλτρα.


Έχεις λάθη στην γραμμή σου καθώς και υψηλό Attn... Το Attn μπορεί να πέσει αν λύσεις το πρόβλημα με τα λάθη ...
Τα PowerLine δεν μετράνε στο λάθη του modem γιατί αυτά έιναι στο κομμάτι του Ethernet !

Το καλώδιο που φεύγει από το modem πάει σε διαχωριστή ή είναι απευθείας στην πρίζα-τοίχο .... ? Δεν μιλάω για ISDN splitter .... Υπάρχουν κάποια για PSTΝ που σου δίνουν και τηλέφωνο... μαζί με τον ρουτερ στην ίδια πριζα...Αυτά εννοώ ! 

Κάνε το εξής...

Αν έχεις το φίλτρο βγάλτο και βάλτο απευθείας στην πρίζα και κάνε post τα νούμερα που δίνει ξανά !
Γενικά μας νοιάζει για τα νούμερα τι παίζει με το κομμάτι modem-καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό πρίζα εισόδου ...?  
Οι άλλες πρίζες τι παίζει ? 

Στην Ον τι νούμερα είχες...? Τα έχεις πουθενά ?

Τι παίζει γενικά με την εγκατάσταση σου ? Είσαι πολυκατοικία.... ?

----------


## Siba

> Ναι τόσο είναι τα τέλη. Επιμένω όμως σε αυτό που μου είπαν. Μίλησα με 2 κοπέλες από Forthnet και οι δύο μου είπαν ότι είναι δωρεάν. Όταν μίλησα μαζί τους, θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, ήταν αφού είχες κλείσει με Forthnet και επειδή θυμόμουνα το post που είχες γράψει, μπήκα, το βρήκα και σου έγραψα για τα δωρεάν τέλη. Μήπως αποφασίστηκε μετά; Μήπως άλλα ήξεραν οι μισοί και άλλοι οι υπόλοιποι; Γιατί και με άλλους παρόχους, δε σου έλεγαν όλοι τα ίδια. Γιατί δεν τους παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσεις; Δυστυχώς, όταν μίλησα μαζί τους, έχω σημειώσει τα πάντα, αλλά όχι τα ονόματα, αλλιώς θα σου τα έστελνα σε πμ


Nαι φυσικα και θα το ρωτησω, ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια :Smile:

----------


## EvaAthens

> Σχετικά με τη δωρεάν φορητότητα στη forthnet, ισχύει και σε αυτούς που πήγαν στο πρόγραμμα χωρίς δωρεάν κλήσεις?  δε βλέπω ακόμα κάποια χρέωση, πήγα forthnet  στις 15/6 . όταν έκανα την αίτηση δεν υπήρχαν πληροφορίες για δωρεάν φορητότητα.


Αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω. Έχω μπροστά μου τις σημειώσεις και τις παραθέτω:
24αρι internet
απεριοριστά σταθερά
12 ώρες προς κινητά
δωρεάν τέλη
δωρεάν εξοπλισμός
18μηνο στα 24,90ευρώ

Όταν μίλησα μαζί τους ήταν μεταξύ 8 και 12 Ιουνίου

- - - Updated - - -




> Nαι φυσικα και θα το ρωτησω, ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια


Με έχουν βοηθήσει και εμένα, παρόλο που είμαι πολύ καινούργια εδώ. Το ελάχιστο που μπορώ να κάνω  :Smile: 
Το θυμάμαι όμως πάρα πολύ καλά. Μου είχαν πει ότι έλεγαν και άλλοι πάροχοι, ότι μόνο για συνδρομητές On, λόγω πτώχευσης, είναι δωρεάν

----------


## riptor01

> Έχεις λάθη στην γραμμή σου καθώς και υψηλό Attn... Το Attn μπορεί να πέσει αν λύσεις το πρόβλημα με τα λάθη ...
> Τα PowerLine δεν μετράνε στο λάθη του modem γιατί αυτά έιναι στο κομμάτι του Ethernet !
> 
> Το καλώδιο που φεύγει από το modem πάει σε διαχωριστή ή είναι απευθείας στην πρίζα-τοίχο .... ? Δεν μιλάω για ISDN splitter .... Υπάρχουν κάποια για PSTΝ που σου δίνουν και τηλέφωνο... μαζί με τον ρουτερ στην ίδια πριζα...Αυτά εννοώ ! 
> 
> Κάνε το εξής...
> 
> Αν έχεις το φίλτρο βγάλτο και βάλτο απευθείας στην πρίζα και κάνε post τα νούμερα που δίνει ξανά !
> Γενικά μας νοιάζει για τα νούμερα τι παίζει με το κομμάτι modem-καλώδιο τηλεφωνικό πρίζα εισόδου ...?  
> ...


Καλησπερα και ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου φιλε.
Καταρχην οχι δεν ειμαι με διαχωριστη. Ειναι κατευθειαν στην πριζα το μοντεμ. εχω αλλες τρεις τηλ συσκευες με φιλτρα η καθεμια σε ξεχωριστες πριζες προφανως. Στην ον ειχα το 8αρι αρχικα οπου συγχρονιζα στα 7 κατι δεν θυμαμαι αλλα μετα δεχτηκα (κακως) προσφορα με 24αρα γραμμη οπου εκει αρχισαν καποια προβληματα αποσυνδεσης (αναβε κοκκινο λαμπακι στο ιντερνετ στο μοντεμ, δηλαδη εχανε το IP) και επεναερχοτανε μετα απο λιγο. αρχικα εκανα αλλαγη μοντεμ μετα αλλαξα πριζα, συνεχισαν τα προβληματα και αρα μετα το κλειδωσαν στα 7.2  (δεν θυμαμαι attn kai snr) με καποιες ρυθμισεις οπου οι αποσυνδεσεις συνεχισαν αλλα οχι με τον ιδιο ρυθμο.  Τωρα ομως με το μοντεμ του οτε αλλαξα πριζα και πηγα σε αλλο δωματιο λογω καινουργιων powerline που εχουν πανω τους πριζα. Μενω σε ιδιοκτητη μεζονετα 2 οροφων. Οι αλλες πριζες δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις. Επισης θα ηθελα να μου πεις ποια στοιχεια ειναι αυτα που δειχνουν οτι εχω λαθη στην γραμμη μου και αυτα τα λαθη ειναι σιγουρα μεσα στο σπιτι η μπορει να ειναι και εξωτερικα (καλωδια οτε)? Το σπιτι ειναι δεκαετιας αρχες 90 και ο ηλεκτρολογος που περασε την εγκατασταση σιγουρα δεν ηταν και ο καλυτερος αν κρινω απο αλλες ηλεκτρολογικες δουλειες μεσα στο σπιτι μου.

- - - Updated - - -

φιλε μου για να μην γεμισουμε το τοπικ με ποστ αν θες απαντα μου σε προσωπικο μηνυμα. Επισης οποιος αλλος θελει να με βοηθησει και εχει κατι να προτηνει ας μου στειλει ινμποξ!

----------


## Z€r0

> Σε ένα από τα τηλεφωνήματα με On, μου είχαν πει ότι θα στείλουν εκκαθαριστικό τον Ιούλιο. Αυτό μου είπαν, αυτό λέω. Τι θα γίνει στο τέλος ένας Θεός ξέρει. Για να μην έχει έρθει σε κανέναν όμως μέχρι στιγμής, μάλλον κάπως έτσι θα το κάνουν. Να φύγουν οι συνδρομητές και μετά να στείλουν τους τελευταίους λογαριασμούς


Αυτό είναι και το σωστό απλά δεν ξέρω εάν θα είναι διαθέσιμες οι πληρωμές στο MyON ή εάν θα ενημερωθεί το MyON τον Ιούλιο. Θα ξαναπάρω ένα τηλέφωνο την επόμενη εβδομάδα να τους ρωτήσω.




> Ναι πραγματι, ωστοσο δεν εχω καποια τετοια ενημερωση. Τα τελη φορητοτητας ειναι 35€ απο οσο ξερω, δεν τα εχω πληρωσει ακομα αλλα προφανως θα περιλαμβανονται στον πρωτο λογαριασμο που θα εκδοθει.


Τα δωρεάν τέλη για πελάτες On Telecoms τα έδιναν δωρεάν μόνο εφόσον ζητούσες προσφορά εάν έκανες την αίτηση online ή από κατάστημα και να έβλεπαν ότι είσαι από On Telecoms δεν ανέφεραν τίποτα. Πάρε καλύτερα ένα τηλέφωνο και εξήγησε τους ότι δεν ενημερώθηκες ότι υπήρχε κάποια προσφορά για δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης για τους πελάτες της On Telecoms μήπως και καταφέρεις να μην τα χρεωθείς.




> Σχετικά με τη δωρεάν φορητότητα στη forthnet, ισχύει και σε αυτούς που πήγαν στο πρόγραμμα χωρίς δωρεάν κλήσεις?  δε βλέπω ακόμα κάποια χρέωση, πήγα forthnet  στις 15/6 . όταν έκανα την αίτηση δεν υπήρχαν πληροφορίες για δωρεάν φορητότητα.


Νομίζω η προσφορά που έδιναν με τα δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης αφορούσε μόνο το πρόγραμμα με τα 24,90€ αλλά μπορείς και εσύ να τους πάρεις ένα τηλέφωνο και να τους αναφέρεις ότι δεν ενημερώθηκες για κάποια προσφορά ως πελάτης της On Telecoms. Ίσως καταφέρεις να σου κάνουν κάποια μείωση έστω στο τέλος ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## dimigar

Θα μείνουν μόνο 3 πάροχοι!!:                                  
http://www.kathimerini.gr/820159/art...inwniako-klado

----------


## DVader

> Θα μείνουν μόνο 3 πάροχοι!!:                                  
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/820159/art...inwniako-klado


Έαλ δεν το πιστεύω...Λογικό και αναμενόμενο ! Και εγώ παραμένω στον ΟΤΕ !  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## dreamer25

Αν συνεχιστει αυτη η οικονομικη κατασταση στη χωρα μας βλεπω στο τελος να μενει μονο ο ΟΤΕ...

----------


## babis3g

> Αν συνεχιστει αυτη η οικονομικη κατασταση στη χωρα μας βλεπω στο τελος να μενει μονο ο ΟΤΕ...


μπα  :Thinking:  θα αφησουν 4-5 να εχουμε ταχα και επιλογες

----------


## darax

Τρείς παίκτες θα μείνουν ...!!!
Οι άλλοι δύο ετοιμάζονται ...για απόσυρση ...!!!! :Thinking: 
Δεν είναι καλά νέα αυτά ..μήν δούμε πάλι καρτέλ στίς τιμές  :One thumb up:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Τρείς παίκτες θα μείνουν ...!!!
> Οι άλλοι δύο ετοιμάζονται ...για απόσυρση ...!!!!
> Δεν είναι καλά νέα αυτά ..μήν δούμε πάλι καρτέλ στίς τιμές




Off Topic


		Να 'ναι καλά η WIND, που κρατάει τις τιμές χαμηλά και όποτε κάνουμε αίτηση σε αυτήν, οι άλλοι πάροχοι μας δίνουν φοβερές προσφορές για να μείνουμε...  :Smile:

----------


## Homer1988

Τζάμπα πήγανε Forthnet όσοι πήγανε, σε λίγο θα ψάχνουμε πάλι για πάροχο. Καλύτερα ΟΤΕ, σίγουρα πράματα.

----------


## DVader

> Τζάμπα πήγανε Forthnet όσοι πήγανε, σε λίγο θα ψάχνουμε πάλι για πάροχο. Καλύτερα ΟΤΕ, σίγουρα πράματα.


Μαζί σου ....Σίγουρα πράγματα !

----------


## john84

αν και offtopic η forthnet δεν θα έχει την ιδια τύχη της on. Είναι μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος εταιρία και με εκτενέστερες υποδομές.

----------


## ThReSh

> αν και offtopic η forthnet δεν θα έχει την ιδια τύχη της on. Είναι μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος εταιρία και με εκτενέστερες υποδομές.


ε ναι, θα την εξαγοράσουν  :Razz:

----------


## babis3g

την φορθεντ ακουσα θα την παρει ο πουτιν  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dreamer25

Εφτασε και η ανακοινωση της ΕΕΤΤ.Ψιλοαργησε βεβαια.
http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/a...news_0437.html

----------


## sakis.kom

Τι ψιλο... χοντροάργησε και δεν λες τίποτα. Νωρίς το θυμήθηκαν. :Thumb down:

----------


## burlan

Καλά, τελικά έχουν πολύ θράσος αυτοί οι πωλητές. Τους λες στο τηλέφωνο ότι έχεις υπογράψει με άλλη εταιρία και περιμένεις για ενεργοποίηση. Αυτοί από την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Ή μπορεί να κάνουν πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Το μόνο που σου λένε είναι : "Αφού δεν έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί με την άλλη εταιρία, τότε μπορείτε να την ακυρώσετε και να κάνετε αίτηση σε μας". Εγώ τους απαντάω : "Σοβαρά μιλάτε? Να το κάνω επειδή το θέλετε εσείς?" Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Πάντως το άκουσα άπειρες φορές από την Wind και τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Καλά, τελικά έχουν πολύ θράσος αυτοί οι πωλητές. Τους λες στο τηλέφωνο ότι έχεις υπογράψει με άλλη εταιρία και περιμένεις για ενεργοποίηση. Αυτοί από την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Ή μπορεί να κάνουν πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Το μόνο που σου λένε είναι : "Αφού δεν έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί με την άλλη εταιρία, τότε μπορείτε να την ακυρώσετε και να κάνετε αίτηση σε μας". Εγώ τους απαντάω : "Σοβαρά μιλάτε? Να το κάνω επειδή το θέλετε εσείς?" Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Πάντως το άκουσα άπειρες φορές από την Wind και τον ΟΤΕ.


Και εγώ όταν ειχα dialup κάποτε πριν 11 χρόνια με έπριζαν στο τηλέφωνο. Μετά έβαλα hol και σύντομα όταν πρωτοέβαλα με πήρε μια τηλέφωνο από forthnet της λέω τώρα έχω βάλει internet με dsl και αυτή με διέκοψε και λέει καθήστε λίγο μα το ένα μα το άλλο μπλα μπλα, τις λέω δεν θέλω.

----------


## darax

Γίνεται μεγάλη μάχη γιά τούς εναπομείναντες ονίτες και όχι μόνο ....
τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα έχουν πάρει φωτιά ...απ'όλους πρός όλους !!

----------


## johnny_s23b

> Γίνεται μεγάλη μάχη γιά τούς εναπομείναντες ονίτες και όχι μόνο ....
> τα τηλεφωνικά κέντρα έχουν πάρει φωτιά ...απ'όλους πρός όλους !!


σήμερα με πήραν από ένα σταθερό χχχχχχ1380 που βρήκα ότι ανήκει σε συνεργάτη της hol ...
4 φορές κάλεσαν, την τέταρτη το πρόλαβα αλλά δε μιλούσαν. Με πήραν μάλιστα στο κινητό και σκέφτηκα αυτό που γράφεται εδω μέσα, ότι έχουν δώσει τα κινητά μας στη hol. Εγώ όμως έχω ήδη αλλάξει πάροχο.

----------


## dreamer25

Εμενα απο οταν ξεκινησε η διαδικασια φορητοτητας στη hol με παιρνουν συνεχεια απο τον ΟΤΕ.Τυχαιο???

----------


## riptor01

> Εμενα απο οταν ξεκινησε η διαδικασια φορητοτητας στη hol με παιρνουν συνεχεια απο τον ΟΤΕ.Τυχαιο???


δεν νομιζω, εδω εγω απο την παρασκευη εχω μπει οτε (ειχα κανει αιτηση καμια 1.5 εβδομαδα πιο πριν) και με περνουν ακομα τηλ για να μου κανουν προσφορα νταμπλ πλει οτε και αν θελω και οτε τιβι. τους λεω οτι ειμαι οτε και μου λενε συγνωμη δεν εχουμε ενημερωσει τις λιστες μας.

----------


## aroutis

Σήμερα με πήραν τηλ. από την HOL
για να μου κάνουν προσφορά.. lol

Είχε πλάκα όταν τους είπα ότι είμαι συνδρομητής τους...  :Wink: 

Speaking of ...

----------


## sakis.kom

> Καλά, τελικά έχουν πολύ θράσος αυτοί οι πωλητές. Τους λες στο τηλέφωνο ότι έχεις υπογράψει με άλλη εταιρία και περιμένεις για ενεργοποίηση. Αυτοί από την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Ή μπορεί να κάνουν πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Το μόνο που σου λένε είναι : "Αφού δεν έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί με την άλλη εταιρία, τότε μπορείτε να την ακυρώσετε και να κάνετε αίτηση σε μας". Εγώ τους απαντάω : "Σοβαρά μιλάτε? Να το κάνω επειδή το θέλετε εσείς?" Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Πάντως το άκουσα άπειρες φορές από την Wind και τον ΟΤΕ.


Μου το έχουν πει και εμένα αυτό. Δεν τους ενδιαφέρει τίποτα, απλά θέλουν να μας πάρουν πελάτες με κάθε τρόπο.

----------


## dreamer25

> δεν νομιζω, εδω εγω απο την παρασκευη εχω μπει οτε (ειχα κανει αιτηση καμια 1.5 εβδομαδα πιο πριν) και με περνουν ακομα τηλ για να μου κανουν προσφορα νταμπλ πλει οτε και αν θελω και οτε τιβι. τους λεω οτι ειμαι οτε και μου λενε συγνωμη δεν εχουμε ενημερωσει τις λιστες μας.


Αυτο γινοταν στη προηγουμενη μου δουλεια.Ειχε βαλει wind ο διευθυντης και επαιρναν συνεχεια απο wind!Και μετα αρχιζανε για κινιτη wind.Δε γλιτωνεις με τπτ!!!

----------


## DVader

> Αυτο γινοταν στη προηγουμενη μου δουλεια.Ειχε βαλει wind ο διευθυντης και επαιρναν συνεχεια απο wind!Και μετα αρχιζανε για κινιτη wind.Δε γλιτωνεις με τπτ!!!


Blacklist !! The solution is one...Blacklist Blacklist και ξερό ψωμί..Εχω βρει την υγειά μου έτσι !

----------


## EvaAthens

> Καλά, τελικά έχουν πολύ θράσος αυτοί οι πωλητές. Τους λες στο τηλέφωνο ότι έχεις υπογράψει με άλλη εταιρία και περιμένεις για ενεργοποίηση. Αυτοί από την άλλη δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Ή μπορεί να κάνουν πως δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Το μόνο που σου λένε είναι : "Αφού δεν έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί με την άλλη εταιρία, τότε μπορείτε να την ακυρώσετε και να κάνετε αίτηση σε μας". Εγώ τους απαντάω : "Σοβαρά μιλάτε? Να το κάνω επειδή το θέλετε εσείς?" Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω. Πάντως το άκουσα άπειρες φορές από την Wind και τον ΟΤΕ.


Εγώ από τη Cyta. Θα κάνουν και θα πουν τα πάντα για να τσιμπήσουν έστω και ένα πελάτη παραπάνω

----------


## Chryssostomos

> σήμερα με πήραν από ένα σταθερό χχχχχχ1380 που βρήκα ότι ανήκει σε συνεργάτη της hol ...
> 4 φορές κάλεσαν, την τέταρτη το πρόλαβα αλλά δε μιλούσαν. Με πήραν μάλιστα στο κινητό και σκέφτηκα αυτό που γράφεται εδω μέσα, ότι έχουν δώσει τα κινητά μας στη hol. Εγώ όμως έχω ήδη αλλάξει πάροχο.


2-3 μήνες έχω φύγει απο την Ον και ακόμα με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο για τις προσφορές.

----------


## Z€r0

Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιοι που δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί επίσημα από την On Telecoms, δεν πιστεύουν στα λόγια το τηλεπωλητών άλλων εταιρειών και δεν ενημερώνονται σχετικά ηλεκτρονικά π.χ. άνθρωποι μεγάλης ηλικίας που είχαν στην ON/Vivodi μόνο τηλεφωνία, να βρεθούν χωρίς τηλέφωνο μετά τις 30/6;

Δέχτηκε κανείς τηλεφωνική ή ταχυδρομική σχετική ενημέρωση από την On Telecoms;

Εμένα μου ήρθε μόνο σχετικό ενημερωτικό e-mail.

----------


## sakis.kom

Εκτός από email που έλαβα στο gmail μου (που το είχα δηλώσει και στην ενεργοποίηση στην VIVODI πριν 9 χρόνια), ΚΑΜΙΑ άλλη ενημέρωση δεν έλαβα.
Θα μείνουν άνθρωποι εκτός θα τους έρθει ξαφνικά, όταν θα δουν πως δεν θα έχουν τηλέφωνο!

----------


## dreamer25

> Εκτός από email που έλαβα στο gmail μου (που το είχα δηλώσει και στην ενεργοποίηση στην VIVODI πριν 9 χρόνια), ΚΑΜΙΑ άλλη ενημέρωση δεν έλαβα.
> Θα μείνουν άνθρωποι εκτός θα τους έρθει ξαφνικά, όταν θα δουν πως δεν θα έχουν τηλέφωνο!


Οντως και την ειδοποιηση την εγραψαν στο τελευταιο λογαριασμο τον οποιο δεν εστειλαν!!!!Δεν ξερω αν πηγε σε αλλους αλλα εγω μονο μεσω Myon το ειδα!Δε μου ρθε λογαριασμος.Ελπιζω για αυτες τις ομαδες ατομων να εχουν ενεργησει συγγενικα τους προσωπα.

----------


## Z€r0

> Οντως και την ειδοποιηση την εγραψαν στο τελευταιο λογαριασμο τον οποιο δεν εστειλαν!!!!Δεν ξερω αν πηγε σε αλλους αλλα εγω μονο μεσω Myon το ειδα!Δε μου ρθε λογαριασμος.Ελπιζω για αυτες τις ομαδες ατομων να εχουν ενεργησει συγγενικα τους προσωπα.


Δεν ξέρω τί έκανε η ON σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις αλλά ελπίζω να έστειλε κάποια ειδοποίηση μέσω ταχυδρομείου σε όσους είχαν μόνο τηλεφωνία. Μακάρι να μην υπάρξουν προβλήματα στην μετάβαση για το σύνολο των συνδρομητών της On Telecoms αλλά μάλλον δύσκολο είναι.

----------


## nyannaco

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιοι που δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί επίσημα από την On Telecoms, δεν πιστεύουν στα λόγια το τηλεπωλητών άλλων εταιρειών και δεν ενημερώνονται σχετικά ηλεκτρονικά π.χ. άνθρωποι μεγάλης ηλικίας που είχαν στην ON/Vivodi μόνο τηλεφωνία, να βρεθούν χωρίς τηλέφωνο μετά τις 30/6;
> 
> Δέχτηκε κανείς τηλεφωνική ή ταχυδρομική σχετική ενημέρωση από την On Telecoms;
> 
> Εμένα μου ήρθε μόνο σχετικό ενημερωτικό e-mail.


Η πεθερά μου που εμπίπτει σε αυτή την κατηγορία (ηλικιωμένη με τηλεφωνία μόνο) ενημερώθηκε τηλεφωνικά από την On. Λογικά τους ενημέρωσαν όλους.

----------


## tsioy

Σχετικά με τη HOL, όπως έγραψα και σε άλλο θέμα :
Σήμερα έλαβα τον πρώτο λογαριασμό απο HOL και παρά το γεγονός ότι η υπάλληλος μου είχε πει ρητά ότι ΔΕΝ θα χρεωθώ με τέλος ενεργοποίησης, υπάρχει χρέωση €35,9 ως τέλος ενεργοποίησης.
Επικοινώνησα με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης και μου είπαν ότι θα με ενημερώσουν για το αίτημά μου ( :Thinking: ) σε 5 εργάσιμες ημέρες...

Δεν αρχίσαμε καλά...

----------


## nyannaco

Δε είσαι ο μόνος, έχει συμβεί και σε άλλους - πιθανόν σε περισσότερους από όσους το έχουν αντιληφθεί μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## sakis.kom

Λάθος είναι. Θα το διορθώσουν. Απλά είναι το γμτ πως λάθη θα υπάρχουν και πρέπει να προσέχουμε τα πάντα.

----------


## EvaAthens

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση κάποιοι που δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί επίσημα από την On Telecoms, δεν πιστεύουν στα λόγια το τηλεπωλητών άλλων εταιρειών και δεν ενημερώνονται σχετικά ηλεκτρονικά π.χ. άνθρωποι μεγάλης ηλικίας που είχαν στην ON/Vivodi μόνο τηλεφωνία, να βρεθούν χωρίς τηλέφωνο μετά τις 30/6;
> 
> Δέχτηκε κανείς τηλεφωνική ή ταχυδρομική σχετική ενημέρωση από την On Telecoms;
> 
> Εμένα μου ήρθε μόνο σχετικό ενημερωτικό e-mail.


Εγώ δεν είχα καμία ενημέρωση ούτε τηλεφωνικά ούτε με email ούτε με ταχυδρομείο. Τους είχα δώσει email; Ούτε που θυμάμαι. Στην πολυκατοικία μου, άλλα δύο διαμερίσματα είχαν On. Με το που βγήκε η ανακοίνωση από την εταιρεία, καλού καλού, πήγα και τους ενημέρωσα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η πεθερά μου που εμπίπτει σε αυτή την κατηγορία (ηλικιωμένη με τηλεφωνία μόνο) ενημερώθηκε τηλεφωνικά από την On. Λογικά τους ενημέρωσαν όλους.


Πάλι καλά! Ναι, αυτό δείχνει ότι πρέπει να έχουν ενημερωθεί όλοι

----------


## dreamer25

Στην on θυμαμαι στον πρωτο λογαριασμο μου χαν ξαναχρεωσει τα τελη ενεργοποιησης τα οποια ειχα πληρωσει στον κουριερ οταν υπεγραψα το συμβολαιο.Αφου τους ειπα οτι θα κανω καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ και στη προστασια του καταναλωτη μου απαντησαν ταχυδρομικως οτι το θεμα τακτοποιηθηκε.Οποτε λαθη γινονται...

----------


## EvaAthens

> Σχετικά με τη HOL, όπως έγραψα και σε άλλο θέμα :
> Σήμερα έλαβα τον πρώτο λογαριασμό απο HOL και παρά το γεγονός ότι η υπάλληλος μου είχε πει ρητά ότι ΔΕΝ θα χρεωθώ με τέλος ενεργοποίησης, υπάρχει χρέωση €35,9 ως τέλος ενεργοποίησης.
> Επικοινώνησα με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης και μου είπαν ότι θα με ενημερώσουν για το αίτημά μου () σε 5 εργάσιμες ημέρες...
> 
> Δεν αρχίσαμε καλά...


Ωχ, ωχ, άρχισαν τα όργανα; Ο Σάκης έχει δίκιο. Λάθη θα γίνουν, ειδικά στην περίπτωση τη δική μας. Ξαφνικά από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, τους έπεσαν πόσοι συνδρομητές και για αυτό πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί μέχρι να ομαλοποιηθεί πλήρως η κατάσταση. Εγώ δεν ανησυχώ και τόοοοσο πολύ. Στο συμβόλαιο υπάρχει, έχω και email που επιβεβαιώνει το πάγιο και τα δωρεάν τέλη. Ας τολμήσουν να μου τη φέρουν... Τους τα χω΄μαζεμένα, θα πέσει πολύ κράξιμο  :Evil:

----------


## riptor01

Χτες εκανε η μανα μου χειρουργειο. Η κορη της κυριας στο διπλανο κρεβατι μας ειπε οτι διαβασε σε αρθρο της Καθημερινης οτι θα κλεισει σε λιγο καιρο και η CYTA. Αν καποιος εχει δει αυτο το αρθρο η γνωριζει κατι ας το επιβεβαιωσει!

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.kathimerini.gr/819772/article/oikonomia/epixeirhseis/dysmenhs-ek8esh-gia-thn-anapty3h-ths-cyta-sthn-ellhnikh-agora

----------


## DVader

> Χτες εκανε η μανα μου χειρουργειο. Η κορη της κυριας στο διπλανο κρεβατι μας ειπε οτι διαβασε σε αρθρο της Καθημερινης οτι θα κλεισει σε λιγο καιρο και η CYTA. Αν καποιος εχει δει αυτο το αρθρο η γνωριζει κατι ας το επιβεβαιωσει!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/819772/art...ellhnikh-agora


Δεν είναι ψέματα..Αλήθεια είναι αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα κλείσει .... Μάλλον θα πουληθεί !

----------


## dreamer25

Και σε αυτο το αρθρο αναφερεται πως η cyta οδευει προς πωληση οχι για κλεισιμο.

http://www.euro2day.gr/news/world/ar...-neo-gyro.html

Ακόμα και στην ελληνική αγορά, τα τελευταία 15 χρόνια εξαφανίστηκαν, μέσω συγχωνεύσεων και λουκέτων, περί τις 15 εταιρίες. Σήμερα παραμένουν τρεις παίκτες στην αγορά κινητής τηλεφωνίας (συν τη Cyta Hellas που λειτουργεί ως εικονικός πάροχος και οδεύει προς πώληση), και τέσσερις όμιλοι (μετά την πλήρη απόκτηση της HOL από τη Vodafone) που δραστηριοποιούνται στη σταθερή τηλεφωνία. Εδώ και μήνες μαγειρεύεται η πρόταση των Vodafone και Wind για εξαγορά της Forthnet, η πρόταση του ΟΤΕ ΟΤΕ +4,25% για απόκτηση της συνδρομητικής πλατφόρμας Nova (της Forthnet) και εσχάτως δημοσιοποιήθηκε η πρόθεση του κυπριακού οργανισμού τηλεπικοινωνιών για πώληση της Cyta Hellas.

----------


## nyannaco

> Σχετικά με τη HOL, όπως έγραψα και σε άλλο θέμα :
> Σήμερα έλαβα τον πρώτο λογαριασμό απο HOL και παρά το γεγονός ότι η υπάλληλος μου είχε πει ρητά ότι ΔΕΝ θα χρεωθώ με τέλος ενεργοποίησης, υπάρχει χρέωση €35,9 ως τέλος ενεργοποίησης.
> Επικοινώνησα με το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης και μου είπαν ότι θα με ενημερώσουν για το αίτημά μου () σε 5 εργάσιμες ημέρες...
> 
> Δεν αρχίσαμε καλά...





> Λάθος είναι. Θα το διορθώσουν. Απλά είναι το γμτ πως λάθη θα υπάρχουν και πρέπει να προσέχουμε τα πάντα.


Επικοινώνησα τηλεφωνικά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα τις προάλλες (νομίζω την 21η, που εκδόθηκε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός μου και το είδα). 
Χτες το βράδυ μου ήρθε SMS ότι θα πιοστωθεί στον επόμενο.

Καλά μέχρι εδώ, να δεχτώ ότι γίνονται λάθη υπό μη κανονικές συνθήκες, και να αναγνωρίσω την καλή διάθεση και την προσπάθεια επίλυσης.
Με ρωτάνε όμως αν έχω να τα πληρώσω τώρα, για να μου τα πιστώσουν στον επόμενο; Και επειδή το ποσόν είναι χοντρικά ενάμιση πάγιο, με πάνε ουσιαστικά δυόμιση μήνες πίσω! Παίζει;

----------


## yyy

Μίλησα πριν λίγο με τη wind και μου είπαν ότι οι προσφορές για τους συνδρομητές της ΟΝ ίσχυαν μέχρι χθες. Από σήμερα μάλιστα, θεωρείται ότι έχει χαθεί ο βρόγχος και απαιτείται να πληρωθεί το τέλος ενεργοποίησης νέας γραμμής, 75€!!!!

----------


## jap

Με δεδομένο ότι θέλει θεωρητικά χχ μέρες η φορητότητα και στην πράξη γίνονται 10-15 και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις περισσότερες, δεν το βρίσκω παράλογο. Ίσως θα έπρεπε η ON να το έχει τραβήξει περισσότερο, ίσως θα έπρεπε η ΕΕΤΤ να την έχει υποχρεώσει να δώσει περισσότερο από 1 μήνα περιθώριο, αλλά σίγουρα η Wind δεν φταίει να πληρώσει αυτή τον νέο βρόχο αν κάποιος κάνει αίτηση 3 εργάσιμες πριν το τέλος του μήνα.

----------


## nemesis1

Έχω συμφωνήσει με ΟΤΕ:

08/06/2015 - Αποδέχομαι προσφορά του ΟΤΕ
12/06/2015 - Ήρθε ο κούριερ με τα χαρτιά της φορητότητας.Υπεγράφησαν κανονικά.
15/06/2015 - Επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου (ο κ.Σφ***) για να δουν αν υπέγραψα και έστειλα τα χαρτιά!!!
17/06/2015 - Μου έστειλαν sms ότι έκαναν αίτηση στην ON και έγινε αποδεκτή....
23/06/2015 - Επικοινώνησα με την κυρία που έκανα την συμφωνία στο τμήμα προσφορών του ΟΤΕ (210-6295102) και μου είπε να μείνω ήσυχος και οτι μέχρι την Παρασκευή *(σήμερα)*θα λάβω εξοπλισμό και θα ενεργοποιηθώ....


Επειδή κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχει γίνει και αν ξαναπάρω τηλ θα επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου απο Δευτέρα *μήπως ξέρει κανείς ΠΟΥ μπορώ να ρωτήσω για να μάθω τί γίνεται??*

Ετσι όπως πάει θα χάσω την γραμμή μου....


*EDIT*

Κατάφερα και μίλησα με την κυρία απο την προσφορά..Σήμερα μου τα πε διαφορετικά...Να πάρω στο 13888 να δω γιατί καθυστερούν!!
Στην ερώτηση γιατι δεν μ,ου το πε την Τριτη η απάντηση ήταν...

- Σήμερα μου ήρθε η απάντηση οτι στις 17/06 έγινε αποδεκτή η αίτηση προς την On!!!!
- Μα σας το είπα την Τρίτη που μιλήσαμε ΕΓΩ!!
- Έπρεπε να το βλέπω κι εγώ στο φάκελο σας...

Τις είπα οτι έχω ήδη μετανιώσει που έκανα αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ, κατι πήγε να απαντήσει αλλά της το έκλεισα στα μούτρα....


Πήρα στο 13888 και μαντέψτε....ΔΕΝ ξέρουν γιατί δεν έχει προχωρήσει το αίτημα μου!!!Μου είπαν θα το δουν χωρίς να μου δίνουν χρονικό ορίζοντα!!

- "Την Τρίτη θα πάψω να έχω τηλ " τους είπα ΠΟΤΕ θα το δείτε το Σ/Κ ?? Αφού δεν δουλεύετε...

Το έβαλε λέει επείγον.... :Facepalm:

----------


## dimangelid

> Έχω συμφωνήσει με ΟΤΕ:
> 
> 08/06/2015 - Αποδέχομαι προσφορά του ΟΤΕ
> 12/06/2015 - Ήρθε ο κούριερ με τα χαρτιά της φορητότητας.Υπεγράφησαν κανονικά.
> 15/06/2015 - Επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου (ο κ.Σφ***) για να δουν αν υπέγραψα και έστειλα τα χαρτιά!!!
> 17/06/2015 - Μου έστειλαν sms ότι έκαναν αίτηση στην ON και έγινε αποδεκτή....
> 23/06/2015 - Επικοινώνησα με την κυρία που έκανα την συμφωνία στο τμήμα προσφορών του ΟΤΕ (210-6295102) και μου είπε να μείνω ήσυχος και οτι μέχρι την Παρασκευή *(σήμερα)*θα λάβω εξοπλισμό και θα ενεργοποιηθώ....
> 
> 
> ...


Το νούμερο δεν το χάνεις. Μέχρι και 6 μήνες από την διακοπή μιας σύνδεσης μπορείς να το ξαναπάρεις εφόσον το ζητήσεις. Στο θέμα μας τώρα: πάρε στο 13888 και ρώτησέ τους τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## nemesis1

> Το νούμερο δεν το χάνεις. Μέχρι και 6 μήνες από την διακοπή μιας σύνδεσης μπορείς να το ξαναπάρεις εφόσον το ζητήσεις. Στο θέμα μας τώρα: πάρε στο 13888 και ρώτησέ τους τι συμβαίνει.


εκανα edit απο πάνω...

----------


## Thomas

Το ίδιο ακριβώς έχω πάθει και εγώ, έκανα αίτηση μεταφοράς στον ΟΤΕ 10 Ιουνίου και είμαι ακριβώς στο στάδιο που είσαι και εσύ. 
Τους έχω πάρει τηλέφωνο και δεν γνωρίζουν γιατί υπάρχει αυτή η καθυστέρηση... Σε 4 μέρες δεν θα έχω καθόλου ιντερνετ ουτε τηλεφώνο..
Μένω περιοχή Πειραιά κέντρο.


Edit: Με πήραν πριν λιγο τηλέφωνο θα έρθει τεχνικός την Δευτέρα 29/6. Επιτέλους.

----------


## nothing

- Εγω παλι ειχα κανει αιτηση ηλεκτρονικα στις 5/6 Παρασκευη απόγευμα με καλεσαν για επιβεβαιωση και να μου στειλουν μετα τα χαρτια για να τα συμπληρωσω.
- Σαββατο τα ετοιμασα και τα εστειλα
- Δευτερα ο Οτε με ενημερωσε με sms οτι προωθηθηκε η αιτηση
- Τριτη η On με sms ενημερωσε οτι το αιτημα εγινε δεκτο
- Τεταρτη μεσημερακι (με 2 ωρες διακοπη υπηρεσιων) εγινε η αλλαγη και παιζαν ολα οκ (χρειαστηκε ενα τηλεφωνο απλα για τους κωδικους συνδεσης που επρεπε να βαλω στο router μου για να συνδεθει στο δικτυο)
- Παρασκευη ηρθε ο εξοπλισμος

----------


## jkoukos

Ο κανονισμός προβλέπει για υλοποίηση της φορητότητας, μέγιστο 14 *εργάσιμες* ημέρες. Συνήθως υλοποιείται νωρίτερα, ιδιαίτερα αν η μεταφορά γίνει προς τον ΟΤΕ.
Τώρα όμως λόγω των χιλιάδων συνδρομητών της ΟΝ και καθώς οι περισσότεροι πρόσφατα αποφάσισαν (μετά τις έρευνες προσφορών) που θα πάνε, έχει πέσει πολλή δουλειά στους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ και είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις.
Αν δε κάποιος είναι και άτυχος και πέσει σε σπάνια (αλλά υπαρκτή) περίπτωση "συστημικού λάθους", απλά έμπλεξε.

----------


## johnny_s23b

σήμερα μου ήρθε ο τελευταίος λογαριασμός vivodi. o λογαριασμός ήταν 24.66 αλλά εγώ είχα πληρώσει λίγες μέρες πριν το ποσό που μου έδειχνε στη σελίδα της ον... πιστεύω οτι δε χρειάζεται λοιπον να ξαναπληρώσω, είχα δώσει στις 9 του μήνα 24,79 τώρα μου ήρθε λογαριασμός 24,66 και στο υπόλοιπο προς πληρωμή δείχνει "0". τον Ιούνιο  είχα 15 μέρες vivodi και έχουμε προπληρώσει τα πάγια τον προηγούμενο μήνα... άρα τώρα δεν πληρώνω κάτι σωστά?

----------


## satpit

> Αν δε κάποιος είναι και άτυχος και πέσει σε σπάνια (αλλά υπαρκτή) περίπτωση "συστημικού λάθους", απλά έμπλεξε.


Καλα μιλαμε για την απολυτη γκαντεμια..Αιτηση ηλεκτρονικα στις 17/6/15 για φορητοτητα απο vivodi στον Οτε.
Σημερα μετα απο 8 εργασιμες ημερες η αιτηση ειναι ακομα στον Οτε...μπλοκαρισμενη στα πληροφοριακα τους συστηματα, κοινως τα "συστημικα λαθη".
Κανονικα σε 1 εργασιμη ημερα επρεπε να την ειχαν στειλει στη vivodi (On).
Φταιω εγω να κατεβω κατω και να τα κανω λιμπα???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJSahT6x8Q4

----------


## sakis.kom

Και όπως διαπιστώνουμε, ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ δεν είναι "καλύτερος" από τις άλλες εταιρίες. Όλοι έχουν τα προβλήματα τους, τα συστημικά τους, και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο.
Είναι να μην μας κάτσει κάτι τέτοιο.

Από την ΟΝ και εγώ, 16/06 έκανα αίτηση φορητότητας σε εξωτερικό συνεργάτη WIND και χθες 25/06 ενεργοποιήθηκα. Σύνολο 9 ημέρες.
Επίσης 09/06 έκανα αίτηση για νέο βρόγχο στην HOL, και εδώ φορητότητα αριθμού από την ΟΝ, και 19/06 ενεργοποιήθηκα. Σύνολο 10 ημέρες.

Πρόβλημα δεν αντιμετώπισα πουθενά, αν και το εγχείρημα μου ήταν από τα δύσκολα.
Έφυγα από την ΟΝ, την έσπασα σε δύο νέους παρόχους χωρίς να χάσω τους αριθμούς μου, και παράλληλα έχωσα μέσα και ένα νούμερο από την Yuboto.
Ουσιαστικά συνεργάστηκαν 5 εταιρίες. ΟΤΕ, ON, HOL, WIND, YUBOTO, και όμως όλα δούλεψαν ρολόι!

----------


## nemesis1

Off Topic


		Λυσσάξατε όλοι...ΒΡΟΧΟΣ λέγεται..
Βρόγχος είναι κάτι άλλο...

Απο την ΕΕΤΤ:

Τοπικός Βρόχος 
Είναι το κύκλωμα που συνδέει το τερματικό σημείο του δικτύου κάθε συνδρομητή με τον κύριο κατανεμητή στο Αστικό Κέντρο (Α/Κ) του ΟΤΕ. 



 :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## sakis.kom

Δεκτόν!  :Embarassed:  :One thumb up:

----------


## kalotatos

Έκανα τελικώς αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ
Σήμερα μου τηλεφώνησαν και μου είπαν κάτι περίεργα!

Οι δύο τηλεφωνικοί αριθμοί που μου παρείχε ή εταιρεία που κλείνει έχουν πάει σε 2 εταιρείες, 
δηλαδή ο ένας στην ΟΝ και ο δεύτερος στη Vivodi.
Μπορεί μεν να είχαν συγχωνευτεί, αλλά μου είπαν από τον ΟΤΕ πως λειτουργούσαν αυτόνομα ως εταιρείες.
Το θέμα τώρα είναι πως δεν μπορούν προς στιγμήν να ενεργοποιήσουν τη γραμμή μου ως ISDN, 
αλλά θα ξεκινήσουν ως 2 ξεχωριστές γραμμές και στη συνέχεια με δικές τους ενέργειες θα μπει ο δεύτερος αριθμός ως MSN στον κεφαλικό.
Σε ερώτησή μου ως προς τις επιπτώσεις σαν συνδρομητής, 
μου είπαν πως είναι καθαρά εσωτερικό θέμα και μπορεί να μας καθυστερήσει ελάχιστα περισσότερο.
Απλώς ήθελαν να με ενημερώσουν για αυτήν την (ομολογουμένως παράξενη) εξέλιξη.

Απορίας άξιο πώς οι δύο αριθμοί μου ξεχωρίστηκαν στις 2 εταιρείες, 
καθώς όταν έκανα την αίτηση να μπω στη VIVODI μου δώθηκαν και τα δύο νούμερα από αυτήν.
Αν έχετε κάτι να σχολιάσετε, ευπρόσδεκτο.
Ελπίζω να μην πέσω σε κάποια παγίδα και μετανιώσω που αιτήθηκα στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## sakis.kom

> Ελπίζω να μην πέσω σε κάποια παγίδα και μετανιώσω που αιτήθηκα στον ΟΤΕ


Όπως το λες. Για τον διαχωρισμό, δεν το έχω ξανακούσει από αλλού.

----------


## al3x1k0

> Το νούμερο δεν το χάνεις. Μέχρι και 6 μήνες από την διακοπή μιας σύνδεσης μπορείς να το ξαναπάρεις εφόσον το ζητήσεις. Στο θέμα μας τώρα: πάρε στο 13888 και ρώτησέ τους τι συμβαίνει.


Ναι αλλά τι υπηρεσίες θα λαμβάνει τις μέρες μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί;

----------


## nemesis1

Ξαναμιλησα με ΟΤΕ και σήμερα η κοπέλα στο τηλ μου είπε ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα....

Δεν έχουν "θυρες" 24αρες ελεύθερες στην περιοχή μου...

Και τόσες μέρες δεν μου το έλεγαν και μου το κρατάγαν για έκπληξη!!!

Θα με πάρουν από Δευτέρα να μου το πουν λέει γιατί Σ/Κ δεν δουλεύουν...

Σωωπα καλέ, σιγά που θα δούλευαν...

*Τι κάνω λοιπόν εγώ τώρα??* 

Πάει η γραμμή αφού μετά θα μου πουν πλήρωσε νέο βροχο κύριε ηλιθιε που ήθελες να ξαναμπλεξεις με ΟΤΕ...

----------


## schumacher_

> Απορίας άξιο πώς οι δύο αριθμοί μου ξεχωρίστηκαν στις 2 εταιρείες, 
> καθώς όταν έκανα την αίτηση να μπω στη VIVODI μου δώθηκαν και τα δύο νούμερα από αυτήν.
> Αν έχετε κάτι να σχολιάσετε, ευπρόσδεκτο.
> Ελπίζω να μην πέσω σε κάποια παγίδα και μετανιώσω που αιτήθηκα στον ΟΤΕ


Είναι αρκετά συχνό φαινόμενο στις on/vivodi

----------


## sakis.kom

> *Τι κάνω λοιπόν εγώ τώρα??*


Παραμένεις και περιμένεις. Δεν σε συμφέρει να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.

----------


## nemesis1

> Παραμένεις και περιμένεις. Δεν σε συμφέρει να κάνεις κάτι άλλο.


Μα δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος στον ΟΤΕ αφού δεν έχουν "Πόρτες" άρα απο Τρίτη πάπαλα το τηλέφωνο και το internet.
Γίνεται κάτι διαφορετικό που μου διαφεύγει?

Με κρατάει "ζωντανό" ο ΟΤΕ στο dslam τις ON?

----------


## darax

Πολύ πιθανό ... Δεν νομίζω να σε αφήσει ο ΟΤΕ ξεκρέμαστο ..!!

----------


## intech

Δεν μπορεί ο ΟΤΕ, να επέμβει σε DSlam (msan ON), άλλου παρόχου!!!!!!!!!!!
Είναι παράνομο, με πολύ σοβαρές επιπτώσεις.

----------


## koprodogis

Στην περίπτωσή μου, έκανα τα χαρτιά Δευτέρα 22 Ιουνίου και με ενεργοποίησαν Τετάρτη πρωί 24 Ιουνίου!!!
Τούμπα Θεσσαλονίκης και τα χαρτιά τα έκανα στο νέο κατάστημα στη Λαμπράκη.

Εξεπλάγην αλλά να που συμβαίνουν. Το θέμα είναι ότι κλείδωσα στα 7, ενώ με On ήμουν στα 8.
Θα αφήσω λίγο καιρό να πάρετε όλοι οι άλλοι τηλ και μετά θα τους ενοχλήσω μιας και μπορώ να πιάσω 12 πιστεύω

----------


## Z€r0

> Ξαναμιλησα με ΟΤΕ και σήμερα η κοπέλα στο τηλ μου είπε ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα....
> 
> Δεν έχουν "θυρες" 24αρες ελεύθερες στην περιοχή μου...
> 
> Και τόσες μέρες δεν μου το έλεγαν και μου το κρατάγαν για έκπληξη!!!
> 
> Θα με πάρουν από Δευτέρα να μου το πουν λέει γιατί Σ/Κ δεν δουλεύουν...
> 
> Σωωπα καλέ, σιγά που θα δούλευαν...
> ...


Εάν υπάρχουν 4άρες μπορούν να σε ξεκινήσουν από 4Mbps και όταν υπάρξει διαθέσιμη 24άρα θα σε αναβαθμίσουν.

----------


## frap

Μήπως απλά να πάρεις σκέτο POTS για να μεταφερθεί άμεσα ο βρόχος και να μην τον χάσεις και κατόπιν να αφήσεις αίτηση να τρέχει για double play; Θα σου στοιχίσει κάτι παραπάνω βέβαια...

----------


## nemesis1

> Μήπως απλά να πάρεις σκέτο POTS για να μεταφερθεί άμεσα ο βρόχος και να μην τον χάσεις και κατόπιν να αφήσεις αίτηση να τρέχει για double play; Θα σου στοιχίσει κάτι παραπάνω βέβαια...


Και για ποιο λόγο να πληρώσω το οτιδήποτε που δεν είναι ευθύνη μου?? 
Το μόνο που χρειάζονταν να κάνουν ήταν να με ειδοποιησουν για το τι παίζει και εγώ άμεσα θα πήγαινα σε άλλο πάροχο...

Μαλλον αυτό με τα 4mbps θα παίξει αφού ξέρω ότι έχουν αν και θα πιέσω όσο μπορώ για λύση άμεση και ας κόψουν το λαιμό τους στο πως...(ας απλώσουν μπαλαντέζα  :Razz: )

----------


## sakis.kom

> Μαλλον αυτό με τα 4mbps θα παίξει αφού ξέρω ότι έχουν αν και θα πιέσω όσο μπορώ για λύση άμεση και ας κόψουν το λαιμό τους στο πως...(ας απλώσουν μπαλαντέζα )


Η απάντηση που σου έδωσα μερικά μηνύματα πιο πριν και είπα να παραμείνεις, νόμιζα πως είχες ήδη ενεργοποιηθεί σε 4 και δεν μπορούσαν να σου δώσουν 24.
Αν σε καλύπτει γενικά ο ΟΤΕ και θέλεις να ενεργοποιηθείς σε αυτόν, ακόμα και με 4Mbps, τότε δες αν μπορούν να σου δώσουν τα 4 και αν ναι, μείνε.
Πρόσεξε όμως, αν σου πουν πως μπορούν να σου δώσουν 24 και "κρατηθείς" από τα λεγόμενα τους, δεν νομίζω πως μπορούν να στο εγγυηθούν πως θα γίνει σίγουρα αυτό.
Αλλιώς κάντην για αλλού και γρήγορα!

- - - Updated - - -




> Στην περίπτωσή μου, έκανα τα χαρτιά Δευτέρα 22 Ιουνίου και με ενεργοποίησαν Τετάρτη πρωί 24 Ιουνίου!!!
> Τούμπα Θεσσαλονίκης και τα χαρτιά τα έκανα στο νέο κατάστημα στη Λαμπράκη.


Ωραίος!!!

----------


## nemesis1

> Η απάντηση που σου έδωσα μερικά μηνύματα πιο πριν και είπα να παραμείνεις, νόμιζα πως είχες ήδη ενεργοποιηθεί σε 4 και δεν μπορούσαν να σου δώσουν 24.
> Αν σε καλύπτει γενικά ο ΟΤΕ και θέλεις να ενεργοποιηθείς σε αυτόν, ακόμα και με 4Mbps, τότε δες αν μπορούν να σου δώσουν τα 4 και αν ναι, μείνε.
> Πρόσεξε όμως, αν σου πουν πως μπορούν να σου δώσουν 24 και "κρατηθείς" από τα λεγόμενα τους, δεν νομίζω πως μπορούν να στο εγγυηθούν πως θα γίνει σίγουρα αυτό.
> Αλλιώς κάντην για αλλού και γρήγορα!


Ρε συ η ερώτηση είναι:
Αν αύριο εγώ πάρω την Hol προλαβαίνουν να με ενεργοποίησουν μέχρι την Τρίτη? 
Και γενικά προλαβαίνω να κάνω το οτιδήποτε με άλλο πάροχο? 

Εννοείται ότι ΔΕΝ θέλω 4αρα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι ότι θα το ψάξουν μελλοντικά για 24αρα.

Εδω δεν με ειδοποίησαν ότι έχουν θέμα και με άφησαν να περιμένω σαν μ@λ@κα...

----------


## nyannaco

Πιθανότατα δεν προλαβαίνεις με τίποτα! Δεν νομίζω να ολοκληρώθηκε ποτέ φορητότητα σε ένα διήμερο, πόσο μάλλο που η δική σου περίπτωση είναι και πιο περίπλοκη από μία απλή, σκέτη φορητότητα, λόγω του μπλεξίματος με τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## nemesis1

> Πιθανότατα δεν προλαβαίνεις με τίποτα! Δεν νομίζω να ολοκληρώθηκε ποτέ φορητότητα σε ένα διήμερο, πόσο μάλλο που η δική σου περίπτωση είναι και πιο περίπλοκη από μία απλή, σκέτη φορητότητα, λόγω του μπλεξίματος με τον ΟΤΕ.


Αυτό φοβάμαι κι εγώ.... 
Κοίτα να δεις που έμπλεξα με τα ζώα πάλι...

----------


## sakis.kom

> Ρε συ η ερώτηση είναι:
> Αν αύριο εγώ πάρω την Hol προλαβαίνουν να με ενεργοποίησουν μέχρι την Τρίτη? 
> Και γενικά προλαβαίνω να κάνω το οτιδήποτε με άλλο πάροχο?


Τόσο γρήγορα, όχι! Αλλά αν είναι να πας αλλού, κάντο γρήγορα μπας και προλάβεις να ξεκινήσουν οι διαδικασίες φορητότητας πριν κλείσει η ΟΝ!

Το παιδί πιο πίσω ήταν από τα πολύ τυχερά που τέλειωσε σε δύο μέρες!

----------


## eXrhstos

Και εμένα σε δυο ήμερες έγινε η φορητότητα .
 23-6 το μεσημέρι η αίτηση και 25-6 στις 10 το πρωί είχε γίνει η φορητότητα στην cyta και  μάλιστα από δυο παρόχους που ήμουν (vivodi-οτε) και δυο βρόχους,  σε έναν της cyta όμως με δυο αριθμούς που λειτουργούν κανονικά και ανεξάρτητα μεταξύ τους. Όπως ακριβώς ήμουν και με την VIVODI.

----------


## nemesis1

Αν ενεργοποιήθω στα 4mbps στις πόσες μέρες έχω δικαίωμα να φύγω χωρίς να πληρώσω ρητρα?

Στον ΟΤΕ μιλάω πάντα.μην μου πείτε να διαβάσω τι υπέγραψα γιατί δεν έχω υπογράψει τίποτα ακόμη...

Αύριο λέω να μιλήσω πρώτα μαζί τους, να δω τι θα μου πουν και ανάλογα να πάρω Hol να τους εξηγήσω τι παιζει και να μου πουν αν προλαβαίνουν να πάρουν την γραμμή σε πρώτη φάση, και ας με ενεργοποίησουν και σε 3 μέρες δεν με νοιάζει... 

Το θέμα είναι να πάρουν την γραμμή πριν ρίξουν γενικό στην On

*Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα χρειαστεί να στείλω και αίτημα ακυρωσης φορητότητας στον ΟΤΕ??*

----------


## teirecias

Συντροφοι.
η συνεχεια -οσον αφορα εμενα- εχει ως εξης:
εκανα αιτηση και για τις 2 γραμμες (σπιτι-γραφειο) στην HOL, ενεργοποιηθηκαν κανονικα ΟΜΩΣ ..στην γραμμη του γραφειου (πολυ σημαντικο !) για καποιο λογο δεν δουλευε ενα gadgetακι που εχω και ονομαζεται voice announcer. 
Στην επικοινωνια μου με την τεχνικη υποστηριξη της HOL λαμβανω την απαντηση  ΚΟΛΑΦΟ, 
 "πιθανον να χρειαζεται καποιες ρυθμισεις το εν λογω μηχανακι " !!! (σημειωτεον οτι ο επαϊων τεχνικος δεν γνωριζε ουτε καν την υπαρξη & λειτουργια του συγκεκριμενου μηχανηματος). Στην ερωτηση μου "γιατι στην πανομοιοτυπη δικης σας γραμμη (της HOL δλδ) στο σπιτι το voice announcer δουλευει μια χαρα ?" η απαντηση ηταν αποστομοτικη... "μπορει το μηχανημα που εχετε στο γραφειο σας να ....ΧΑΛΑΣΕ !!!" 
Μιας και το ..."red out"  ειναι ..θανατηφορο .. με συνοπτικες διαδικασιες εκανα αιτηση (εκ νεου ) στον ΟΤΕ ο οποιος τα εκανε ολα ισωμα...
Δουλευουν ολα μια χαρα ΕΚΤΟΣ ... απο το να δεχομαι τηλεφωνηματα απο ... την HOL !!!!
Οπως μου ειπαν οι τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ (ειδικα το παληκαρι που ηρθε για την συνδεση στο γραφειο σαν τον James Bond απο εξοπλισμο..) ειναι κατι σαν αντιποινα απο την HOL  για το γεγονος οτι μεσα σε 3 μερες τους πηραν τη γραμμη. Θα επανελθει το πολυ σε 3-4 εργασιμες γιατι δεν εχουν δικαιωμα να μην ξεμπλοκαρουν την γραμμη.
Θα ενημερωσω αμεσως μολις αρχισω να δεχομαι κλησεις και απο HOL.

----------


## intech

Τί άλλο θα δούμε, ειδικά απο Τετάρτη....

----------


## yyy

Μόλις πλήρωσα και τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό στην ΟΝ.
(Ναι, ξέρω, μέρα και ώρα που βρήκα)
 :hello:

----------


## Z€r0

> Μόλις πλήρωσα και τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό στην ΟΝ.
> (Ναι, ξέρω, μέρα και ώρα που βρήκα)


Σου ήρθε ταχυδρομικά εξοφλητήριος;

Και εγώ πλήρωσα τελικά τον τελευταίο που εκδόθηκε στο MyON αλλά δεν ήρθε ταχυδρομικά, o εξοφλητήριος εάν βγει πρέπει να είναι +/- 1 ευρώ(μπορεί να είναι και πιστωτικός) στην περίπτωση μου δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω ακριβώς γιατί δεν ενημερώνονταν οι κλήσεις τελευταία να έχω εικόνα, ελπίζω εάν βγει να είναι πιστωτικός ή μηδενικός για να μην ασχοληθώ με πληρωμή του.

----------


## yyy

> Σου ήρθε ταχυδρομικά εξοφλητήριος;
> 
> Και εγώ πλήρωσα τελικά τον τελευταίο που εκδόθηκε στο MyON αλλά δεν ήρθε ταχυδρομικά, o εξοφλητήριος εάν βγει πρέπει να είναι +/- 1 ευρώ(μπορεί να είναι και πιστωτικός) στην περίπτωση μου δεν μπορώ να υπολογίσω ακριβώς γιατί δεν ενημερώνονταν οι κλήσεις τελευταία να έχω εικόνα, ελπίζω εάν βγει να είναι πιστωτικός ή μηδενικός για να μην ασχοληθώ με πληρωμή του.


Λογαριασμό ταχυδρομικά έχω χρόνια να πάρω, μιας και είχα ενεργοποιήσει το eco-bill. 10/6 μου ήρθε το κλασσικό ειδοποιητήριο email του λογαριασμού, αλλά αυτή τη φορά έλεγε ότι ο *τελευταίος* λογαριασμός εκδόθηκε. Είχε ημερομηνία εξόφλησης 29/6.

----------


## Z€r0

> Λογαριασμό ταχυδρομικά έχω χρόνια να πάρω, μιας και είχα ενεργοποιήσει το eco-bill. 10/6 μου ήρθε το κλασσικό ειδοποιητήριο email του λογαριασμού, αλλά αυτή τη φορά έλεγε ότι ο *τελευταίος* λογαριασμός εκδόθηκε. Είχε ημερομηνία εξόφλησης 29/6.


Στο e-mail και εμένα γράφει "ο τελευταίος σας λογαριασμός" άρα μπορεί να ήταν όντως ο τελευταίος. Τα προηγούμενα ειδοποιητήρια τα έχω σβήσει από το e-mail για να δω εάν υπήρχε ανάλογη διατύπωση.

----------


## nyannaco

Θα σε πικρανω, αλλα ΟΛΑ  τα μαιλ εγραφαν παντα "ο τελευταιος", οπου τελευταιος = πιο προσφατος.
Αυτο που νομισες ειναι εκκαθαριστικος, οχι τελευταιος.

----------


## Z€r0

> Θα σε πικρανω, αλλα ΟΛΑ  τα μαιλ εγραφαν παντα "ο τελευταιος", οπου τελευταιος = πιο προσφατος.
> Αυτο που νομισες ειναι εκκαθαριστικος, οχι τελευταιος.


Ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση. Οπότε έμεινε και ο εκκαθαριστικός.

----------


## nemesis1

> Εάν υπάρχουν 4άρες μπορούν να σε ξεκινήσουν από 4Mbps και όταν υπάρξει διαθέσιμη 24άρα θα σε αναβαθμίσουν.


Τελικώς έγινε αυτό ακριβώς που είπε ο Z€ro... 

Μάλιστα η συνεννόηση έγινε στις 10 το πρωί και στις 3 που γύρισα από την δουλειά ήμουν ενεργοποιημένος!!

Πριν από αυτό είχα πάρει την Hol όπου και μου είπαν ότι δεν είχαν χρόνο για να κάνουν τις ενέργειες και να πάω σε αυτούς...Σε άλλους παροχους δεν δοκίμασα αφού τα ίδια θα άκουγα... 

Η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν αναγνώρισαν την συμφωνία που έκανα για τα 24 και την οποία θα την έχω όοοταν βρεθεί πόρτα και με πάνε στα 24....

27.13 μαζί με αναγνώριση!!! 
30€ δωροεπιταγή Γερμανός
Έκπτωση στο κινητό Cosmote που έχω... 

Κοινώς όχι μόνο ταλαιπωρηθηκα απίστευτα και πήρα κάτι που δεν ήθελα ΑΛΛΆ το πληρώνω και χρυσό από πάνω....

Πόσες μέρες έχω δικαίωμα για να κάνω αίτηση φορητότητα ξανά να πάω σε άλλο πάροχο??
Ξέρει κανείς??

Είμαι πολύ μανουριασμενος με αυτό που μου κάνανε




Ορίστε και ενα screen απο το DGN2200v3
Δεν μπορώ να βρω που έχει επιπλέον στατιστικά  :Evil: 
Το upload ειναι για τον..... :Thumb down:

----------


## jim68

Vdsl   http://fttxgr.eu/map.html?   έχει στην περιοχή σου;

----------


## nemesis1

Δυστυχώς ειμαι στους απέναντι άτυχους....

Πωω μου το θύμισες τώρα κι εχω γίνει μπαρούτι.... :Twisted Evil:  :Mad: 
Μέσα στην γκαντεμιά ρε γαμώτο... :Crying:

----------


## jim68

Υπάρχει κάποιο πλάνο για πότε θα έχει;

----------


## nemesis1

> Υπάρχει κάποιο πλάνο για πότε θα έχει;


Όχι δυστυχώς...

----------


## Z€r0

> Τελικώς έγινε αυτό ακριβώς που είπε ο Z€ro... 
> 
> Μάλιστα η συνεννόηση έγινε στις 10 το πρωί και στις 3 που γύρισα από την δουλειά ήμουν ενεργοποιημένος!!
> 
> Πριν από αυτό είχα πάρει την Hol όπου και μου είπαν ότι δεν είχαν χρόνο για να κάνουν τις ενέργειες και να πάω σε αυτούς...Σε άλλους παροχους δεν δοκίμασα αφού τα ίδια θα άκουγα... 
> 
> Η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν αναγνώρισαν την συμφωνία που έκανα για τα 24 και την οποία θα την έχω όοοταν βρεθεί πόρτα και με πάνε στα 24....
> 
> 27.13 μαζί με αναγνώριση!!! 
> ...


Νομίζω πρέπει να τους εξηγήσεις ότι την τάδε ημερομηνία συμφώνησες για την τάδε προσφορά με την τάδε χρέωση με έως 24Mbps και επειδή ενημερώθηκες και με πόσες μέρες καθυστέρηση ότι δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα για έως 24Mbps συμφώνησες για τις ίδιες παροχές και τιμή με έως 4Mbps και δωρεάν αναβάθμιση για έως 24Μbps όταν υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα. Δεν ξέρω βέβαια εάν συμφώνησες κάτι διαφορετικό για τα έως 4Μbps. Λογικά θα βγάλεις άκρη.

Για το πόσες μέρες έχεις να φύγεις από την στιγμή που ενεργοποιήθηκες δεν ξέρω να σου πω κάτι συγκεκριμένο, λογικά πρέπει να αναφέρεται σε αυτά που υπόγραψες ή συμφώνησες με τον OTE. Όποιος ξέρει ας το αναφέρει.

----------


## nemesis1

Η εξήγηση ειναι οτι:

Αυτή ειναι η προσφορά αυτή τη στιγμή για 4 και ήδη "τρέχει" αίτηση αναβάθμισης οπότε με το που υπάρξει "πόρτα" την παίρνω και αυτομάτως εχω την προσφορά που επέλεξα με τα 24...,
Έτσι μου είπε η τύπισσα (κράτησα στοιχεία με την συγκατάθεσή της και την ακριβή της θέση...όχι οτι μετράει αλλά τουλάχιστον με παρηγορεί αυτό...)

Εγώ νομίζω οτι θα μου την "παίξουν" την πουστι@ αλλά θέλω να ελπίζω οτι θα διαψευστώ...
Δεν έχω υπογράψει τίποτα εκτός απο την αίτηση μεταφοράς της γραμμής.Λογικά με την παράδοση του εξοπλισμού θα υπογράψω την συμφωνία.

Έχω ξενερώσει απίστευτα....

----------


## Z€r0

> Η εξήγηση ειναι οτι:
> 
> Αυτή ειναι η προσφορά αυτή τη στιγμή για 4 και ήδη "τρέχει" αίτηση αναβάθμισης οπότε με το που υπάρξει "πόρτα" την παίρνω και αυτομάτως εχω την προσφορά που επέλεξα με τα 24...,
> Έτσι μου είπε η τύπισσα (κράτησα στοιχεία με την συγκατάθεσή της και την ακριβή της θέση...όχι οτι μετράει αλλά τουλάχιστον με παρηγορεί αυτό...)
> 
> Εγώ νομίζω οτι θα μου την "παίξουν" την πουστι@ αλλά θέλω να ελπίζω οτι θα διαψευστώ...
> Δεν έχω υπογράψει τίποτα εκτός απο την αίτηση μεταφοράς της γραμμής.Λογικά με την παράδοση του εξοπλισμού θα υπογράψω την συμφωνία.
> 
> Έχω ξενερώσει απίστευτα....


Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τί να σου πω. Να σου δίνουν λιγότερα με δική τους ευθύνη, εσύ να συμφωνείς και να μην σε χάνουν από πελάτη και να πληρώνεις και παραπάνω; Και όταν σε γυρίσουν σε πιο πάνω παροχές(έως 24Mbps) να ισχύει η προσφορά και να πληρώνεις λιγότερα; Πολύ περίεργα μου ακούγονται. Τα παραπάνω που θα πληρώνεις μέχρι την αναβάθμιση θα στα πιστώσουν αργότερα;

Καλά ξεμπερδέματα.

----------


## nemesis1

> Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τί να σου πω. Να σου δίνουν λιγότερα με δική τους ευθύνη, εσύ να συμφωνείς και να μην σε χάνουν από πελάτη και να πληρώνεις και παραπάνω; Και όταν σε γυρίσουν σε πιο πάνω παροχές(έως 24Mbps) να ισχύει η προσφορά και να πληρώνεις λιγότερα; Πολύ περίεργα μου ακούγονται. Τα παραπάνω που θα πληρώνεις μέχρι την αναβάθμιση θα στα πιστώσουν αργότερα;
> 
> Καλά ξεμπερδέματα.


Όχι βέβαια... 
Αλλά και τι να έκανα?Ο χρόνος κυλούσε εναντίον μου και δεν είχα εναλλακτική...
Με έφεραν σαυτη την θεση και δεν είχα επιλογές... 

Θα δω, μάλλον θα κάνω φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο μέχρι την Παρασκευή..

----------


## eXrhstos

> Όχι βέβαια... 
> Αλλά και τι να έκανα?Ο χρόνος κυλούσε εναντίον μου και δεν είχα εναλλακτική...
> Με έφεραν σαυτη την θεση και δεν είχα επιλογές



Δημοψήφισμα!!!
 :Wink:

----------


## schumacher_

> Όχι βέβαια... 
> Αλλά και τι να έκανα?Ο χρόνος κυλούσε εναντίον μου και δεν είχα εναλλακτική...
> Με έφεραν σαυτη την θεση και δεν είχα επιλογές... 
> 
> Θα δω, μάλλον θα κάνω φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο μέχρι την Παρασκευή..


Σε ποιο αστικό κέντρο ανήκεις?

----------


## Z€r0

> Όχι βέβαια... 
> Αλλά και τι να έκανα?Ο χρόνος κυλούσε εναντίον μου και δεν είχα εναλλακτική...
> Με έφεραν σαυτη την θεση και δεν είχα επιλογές...


Εσύ καλά έκανες για να μην μείνεις χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet. Ο ΟΤΕ κατά την γνώμη μου δεν έχει κατανόηση, ποιός ο λόγος να χρεώνει παραπάνω για λιγότερα μέχρι να γίνει αναβάθμιση, θα έπρεπε να προσαρμόσει την προσφορά του.

----------


## nemesis1

> Σε ποιο αστικό κέντρο ανήκεις?


Ιπποδρόμου και μάλιστα σε συζήτηση με εργαζόμενο της Hol σήμερα που παίρνει κι αυτός απο το κέντρο αυτό μου εiπε οτι είναι απαρχαιωμένο και δεν υπάρχει χρονοδιάγραμμα για να δώσει vdsl...




> Εσύ καλά έκανες για να μην μείνεις χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet. Ο ΟΤΕ κατά την γνώμη μου δεν έχει κατανόηση, ποιός ο λόγος να χρεώνει παραπάνω για λιγότερα μέχρι να γίνει αναβάθμιση, θα έπρεπε να προσαρμόσει την προσφορά του.


Και σήμερα που μίλησα μαζί τους για υπαναχώρηση μου εξήγησαν οτι όλες οι "προσφορές" είναι "fix" πακέτα που παίζουν κατά καιρούς και δεν μπορούν να αλλάξουν απο τους υπαλλήλους...

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα αποφασίσω αν θα πάω Hol...
Έχω έτοιμα όλα τα χαρτιά και μένει να πατήσω send...

Τιμή: 23 ευρω για 2 χρόνια
Απεριόριστα τηλεφωνα
24 adsl
300' κινητά

35, κάτι φορητότητα....

Έτσι ξερά χωρίς τίποτα άλλο...
Ούτε κι αυτοί έχουν κάτι αυτό τον καιρό...

----------


## satpit

Καλο μηνα...παροτι μπηκε ο Ιουλιος εχουμε ακομα τηλεφωνο και internet  απο τη Vivodi!!!
Τι εγινε τελικα, ξερει καποιος???

----------


## nyannaco

Μήπως τους έπιασε το μέτρο της αναστολής διακοπών λόγω κλειστών τραπεζών;  :Razz:

----------


## satpit

> Μήπως τους έπιασε το μέτρο της αναστολής διακοπών λόγω κλειστών τραπεζών;


Λες ε???
Ειμαι ηδη ενεργοποιημενος στον ΟΤΕ απο τις 13:00.Σε καμια ωριτσα που θα γυρισω σπιτι, θα κανω επικαιροποιηση του τι συμβαινει...υποπτευομαι οτι θα εχω 2 συνδεσεις αν ισχυει αυτο που ειπες!!!

----------


## jkoukos

Στο ίδιο ζεύγος, ταυτόχρονα σύνδεση από 2 διαφορετικούς παρόχους; Με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο;

----------


## sakis.kom

> Λες ε???
> Ειμαι ηδη ενεργοποιημενος στον ΟΤΕ απο τις 13:00.Σε καμια ωριτσα που θα γυρισω σπιτι, θα κανω επικαιροποιηση του τι συμβαινει...υποπτευομαι οτι θα εχω 2 συνδεσεις αν ισχυει αυτο που ειπες!!!


Θα 'θελες!  :Razz:  Ακόμα δεν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως, γι' αυτό και αυτό που βλέπεις. Έχεις μισή υπηρεσία από τον ΟΤΕ και μισή από την ΟΝ.

----------


## darax

Είς το επανιδείν ΟΝ ..
Μακράν μια από τις καλύτερες εταρείας του χώρου !!

----------


## sakis.kom

Το site τους ακόμα είναι... ΟΝ.

----------


## nkar

Πάντως κοπήκαν τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ.
Αναρωτιέμαι ποια είναι η διαδικασία για εμας τους τελευταίους για να πάμε αλλού...

----------


## dimangelid

> Πάντως κοπήκαν τηλέφωνο και ιντερνετ.
> Αναρωτιέμαι ποια είναι η διαδικασία για εμας τους τελευταίους για να πάμε αλλού...


Φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο. Απορώ πραγματικά όμως, ένα μήνα πριν βγήκαν οι ανακοινώσεις. Γιατί το αφήσατε τελευταία στιγμή;

----------


## Anan

1) Διάβασα και τις 78 σελίδες του θέματος δώστε μου συγχαρητήρια.

2) Να ενημερώσω πως ακόμα και τώρα δεν έχω λάβει τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό εγγράφως (μάλλον θα παίξει αυτό που αναφέρθηκε με εκκαθαριστικό κάπου στον Ιούλιο), αλλά ούτε και έγγραφη ή άλλη ειδοποίηση οτι η εταιρία θα έκλεινε. Από σπόντα είχα μπεί εγκαίρως στο adslgr και έμαθα τα περι πτώχευσης, και έκανα αίτηση στη wind.

3) Μέχρι στιγμής ικανοποιημένος είμαι από Wind. Μου αρέσει που έχω γραμμη PSTN και δεν ενδιαφερόμουν και ιδιαίτερα για τον 2ο αριθμό. Το πάγιο είναι ΑΚΟΜΑ φθηνότερο και η υπηρεσία ικανοποιητική (δεν έχω καλό συγχρονισμό, όπως και με την ΟΝ βέβαια). Με 1 τηλ στην υποστήριξη, πήρα public IP σε 2-3 ώρες.

Αυτό που περιμένω είναι η λειτουργία των 120λ στο κινητό F2G που μου δώσανε, γιατί ακόμα δεν φαίνεται να τα έχει πάρει τα λεπτά. Έκανα την αίτηση με τον εξωτερικό συνεργάτη από τον sakis. Εσείς είστε ΟΚ με τα κινητα που σας έδωσαν (ένα με mobile internet και το αλλο με τα 120λ);

Καλή δύναμη σε όλους όσους μπλεξανε και ταλαιπωρούνται με τις αλλαγές παρόχων.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> 1) Διάβασα και τις 78 σελίδες του θέματος δώστε μου συγχαρητήρια.
> 
> 2) Να ενημερώσω πως ακόμα και τώρα δεν έχω λάβει τον τελευταίο λογαριασμό εγγράφως (μάλλον θα παίξει αυτό που αναφέρθηκε με εκκαθαριστικό κάπου στον Ιούλιο), αλλά ούτε και έγγραφη ή άλλη ειδοποίηση οτι η εταιρία θα έκλεινε. Από σπόντα είχα μπεί εγκαίρως στο adslgr και έμαθα τα περι πτώχευσης, και έκανα αίτηση στη wind.
> 
> 3) Μέχρι στιγμής ικανοποιημένος είμαι από Wind. Μου αρέσει που έχω γραμμη PSTN και δεν ενδιαφερόμουν και ιδιαίτερα για τον 2ο αριθμό. Το πάγιο είναι ΑΚΟΜΑ φθηνότερο και η υπηρεσία ικανοποιητική (δεν έχω καλό συγχρονισμό, όπως και με την ΟΝ βέβαια). Με 1 τηλ στην υποστήριξη, πήρα public IP σε 2-3 ώρες.
> 
> Αυτό που περιμένω είναι η λειτουργία των 120λ στο κινητό F2G που μου δώσανε, γιατί ακόμα δεν φαίνεται να τα έχει πάρει τα λεπτά. Έκανα την αίτηση με τον εξωτερικό συνεργάτη από τον sakis. Εσείς είστε ΟΚ με τα κινητα που σας έδωσαν (ένα με mobile internet και το αλλο με τα 120λ);
> 
> Καλή δύναμη σε όλους όσους μπλεξανε και ταλαιπωρούνται με τις αλλαγές παρόχων.





Off Topic


		Τα 120' στο F2G νομίζω δε μπαίνουν αυτόματα, καλύτερα πέρασε από ένα κατάστημα WIND να στο φτιάξουν... Ο αριθμός F2G πρέπει να είναι στο ίδιο όνομα με τον κάτοχο της σταθερής γραμμής...

----------


## sakis.kom

Όπως έγραψα και στο άλλο θέμα, για τις κάρτες F2G και 1GB, πάτε με ταυτότητα σε οποιοδήποτε κατάστημα WIND και τα παίρνετε.

----------


## Anan

Λοιπόν έχω να σας παρουσιάσω μια σούμα όσων προσφορών περιγράφονται στο παρόν τόπικ βρήκα οικονομικά ενδιαφέροντων. Είναι ατόφια τα ποστς των μελών που τα πόσταραν (στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις). Επόμενα entries πιθανόν να ακυρώνουν προηγούμενα (ως προς την οικονομική ανταγωνιστικότητα) γιατί τα σημείωνα σειριακά, όπως τα διάβαζα. Έχω σημειώσει και το post # για να ανατρέξει κανείς αν ενδιαφέρεται. Προφανώς ενδέχεται τώρα με το κλείσιμο της ΟΝ ορισμένες προσφορές να έχουν ήδη λήξει, αλλά τώρα μόνο ολοκλήρωσα όλο το θέμα. Τελοσπάντων, για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται
#[post #] [σχόλιο, δικό μου]

Προσφορές σταθερής και ιντερνετ:



#132 [Προσφορά Wind]
----------------------
ADSL έως 24
5 ώρες προς κινητά τρίτων
5 ώρες προς κινητά Wind (αυτό είναι το 10 ώρες προς κινητά)
Απεριόριστα προς σταθερά και Διεθνείς
25 ευρώ / μήνα

Εννοείται πως επέμενε 20 λεπτά ότι υπάρχει κάλυψη VDSL για τον αριθμό μου και πως δεν έχω ενημερωθεί.
Ότι είναι μεγάλη ευκαιρία και να το προσθέσουμε με 10 ευρώ μόλις το μήνα.
Εννοείται πως κάλεσα ΟΤΕ και δεν υπάρχει ακόμη πρόβλεψη για το επόμενο τρίμηνο

#138 
--------------
[Wind]
20€ 12μήνες και 25€ τους άλλους 12 δλδ 22.5€ ανά μήνα 24μηνο

Internet έως 24 Mbps
Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις
Δωρεάν 300’/μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά (μετά 0,1710 €/λεπτό)
Δωρεάν 120’ προς σταθερά και κινητά στο F2G καρτοκινητό σου και δωρεάν 1GB Mobile Broadband κάθε μήνα

Κρυφές χρεώσεις
Tέλος Ενεργοποίησης 35.00 €
Υποστήριξη εξοπλισμού WIND (εφάπαξ) 19,90 € (δεν έχει δωρεάν εξοπλισμό)
Λογαριασμός Ηλεκτρονικού Ταχυδρομείου 1.99 €/μήνα
13800 -Τμήμα Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών 0.25 € Χρέωση ανά κλήση
Τέλος Απενεργοποίησης σε Περίπτωση Προσωρινής Φραγής Υπηρεσιών (λόγω οφειλών) 5.17 €
αλλαγή προγράμματος ενεργοποιώντας πρόσθετη υπηρεσία 3.00 €
Σε περίπτωση ενεργοποίησης σε νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή ή μεταφορά ενεργής γραμμής σε νέα διεύθυνση, το κόστος είναι 75€

[HOL]
double play GR + 300 23€ 24μηνο
Internet έως24 Mbps
Απεριόριστα σταθερά Ελλάδος
300' προς κινητά Ελλάδος

hol double-play ευέλικτο 300΄ 20€ 24μηνο
Internet έως24 Mbps
300’ προς σταθερά & κινητά Ελλάδος
Τεχνική Υποστήριξη 13844 (χωρίς χρέωση)
ecare@hol.gr

Κρυφές χρεώσεις
Τέλος ενεργοποίησης(εφάπαξ)35,90 €
Από τις 30/06 το hol email μεταφέρθηκε από το Windows Live mail
Κλήσεις προς εθνικά σταθερά και κινητά εκτος χρόνου 0,0493 €/ λεπτό, προς σταθερά & 0,21€/ λεπτό, προς κινητά
Τιμή πώλησης Τηλεπικοινωνιακού Εξοπλισμού modem/router (ADSL2+) 19,90 € εφάπαξ
Επιπρόσθετο τέλος διακοπής σε περίπτωση “μη επιστροφής” χρησιδανεισμένου εξοπλισμού όταν διακόπτεται η υπηρεσία adsl internet 59,90 € εφάπαξ
Τέλος αλλαγής προγράμματος 12,00 € εφάπαξ
Τέλος Επανασύνδεσης σε περίπτωση προσωρινής διακοπής υπηρεσιών λόγω οφειλών 6,00 € εφάπαξ
Τέλος ανανέωσης συμβολαίου 3,00 € εφάπαξ

[Forthnet]
Forthnet 2play Απεριόριστα 24,90€ 18μηνο (0χι 24μηνο)
Κλήσεις προς κινητά 12 ώρες Δωρεάν
Απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς σταθερά
ADSL2+ Wi-Fi Router Δωρεάν
50SMS/μήνα προς κινητά από PC ή tablet Δωρεάν
Τεχνική Υποστήριξη 13831 (χωρίς χρέωση_

Κλήσεις προς όλα τα κινητά 0,0299€/λεπτό
Τέλος ενεργοποίησης υφιστάμενης τηλεφωνικής γραμμής 34,90€εφάπαξ
Τέλος μετατροπής υπηρεσίας(ισχύει για υποβάθμιση) 69,90€εφάπαξ
Μετά τα 50 δωρεάν sms 0,082€/sms

#187 [Wind]
------------
Πάγιο 20 ευρώ και για τα 2 χρόνια
+5 ευρώ για απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό
5 ώρες κινητά WIND/Q + 5 ώρες προς άλλα δίκτυα
Δωρεάν καρτοκινητό με 2 ώρες προς όλους, κάθε μήνα
Ο ένας: Ενεργοποίηση δωρεάν
Ο άλλος: Ενεργοποίηση 15 ευρώ
Νέος βρόγχος (για όποιον θέλει και δεύτερη ή καθαρά νέα γραμμή) 75 ευρώ
Δώρο ρούτερ
Το Tablet το έδιναν παλιότερα, τώρα δίνουν το ρούτερ
VDSL +10 ευρώ 

#193 [wInd]
--------------
Πάγιο 20 ευρώ και για τα 2 χρόνια
5 ώρες κινητά WIND/Q + 5 ώρες προς άλλα δίκτυα
+5 ευρώ για απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό ΑΛΛΑ αν βάλεις εξωτερικό σου μειώνουν τις ώρες προς κινητά σε σύνολο 5 ώρες και όχι 10
Δωρεάν καρτοκινητό με 2 ώρες προς όλους, κάθε μήνα
Ενεργοποίηση δωρεάν
Χωρίς χρέωση κούριερ
Νέος βρόγχος + Ρούτερ (για όποιον θέλει και δεύτερη ή καθαρά νέα γραμμή) 75 ευρώ
Νέος βρόγχος χωρίς Ρούτερ (για όποιον θέλει και δεύτερη ή καθαρά νέα γραμμή) 55 ευρώ
Δώρο ασύρματο τηλ. Sagem αντί του ρούτερ που λένε οι άλλοι. Λογικά θα γίνεται αν θες ρούτερ να σου το αλλάζουν με το Sagem
Αν αφαιρέσουμε το Sagem, παίρνουμε και την SIM με 1GB ίντερνετ κάθε μήνα.
VDSL +10 ευρώ

#204 [Forthnet]
--------------
- Internet 24/1
- Απεριόριστα σταθερά
- 12 ώρες (720 λεπτά) προς κινητά
- 18μηνη δέσμευση
- Κόστος €24,90
- Δυνατότητα προσθήκης nova με + €5

Η προσφορά είναι στα 3 ευρώ από το στάνταρ πακέτο με τα ίδια + δώρο τα λεπτά προς κινητά 

#207 [HOL]
---------------------
Μόλις μιλούσα με έναν εξωτερικό συνεργάτη της HOL. Εκείνος με κάλεσε.
Για να μην πολυλογώ γιατί μιλούσα μαζί του 35 λεπτά!... δίνει τα "κλασικά".

Ίντερνετ 24άρι.
Απεριόριστα σταθερά.
5 ώρες προς κινητά προς όλους.
+7 ευρώ για όποιον θέλει κλήσεις προς εξωτερικό. Μου φαίνεται πως αυτό πρέπει να έχει και ένα τέλος 3 ευρώ.
36 ευρώ ενεργοποίηση, που ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνει δωρεάν, είναι να κάνει κάποιος νέα σύνδεση κινητού VODAFONE ή να το συνδυάσει με κινητό... κάπως έτσι μου το είπε.
Όποιος θέλει νέο βρόγχο +50 ευρώ
Πάγιο 23 ευρώ τον μήνα.
Σημ. Αν "δηλώσετε" απλά (ακόμα και χωρίς να πραγματοποιήσετε) πως στο μέλλον "μπορεί" και "ίσως" να πάτε σε συμβόλαιο κινητού VODAFONE, τότε οι πρώτοι 6 μήνες πάγιο γίνονται 18 ευρώ και μετά πάτε κανονικά στα 23 ευρώ. 

#235 [Wind]
-------------
Μέτα από μια εβδομάδα ψάξιμο όπως και ο Σάκης την καλύτερη προσφορά την βρήκα στην Wind .
20 ευρώ το μήνα για 2 χρόνια
Απεριόριστο Ίντερνετ έως 24 mbps
Απεριόριστες αστικές + υπεραστικές κλήσεις
300' προς όλα τα κινητά + 300' προς Wind & Q
Τέλος ενεργοποίησης δωρεάν
Δωρεάν Sim F2Go 120' το μήνα
Δωρεάν ψηφιακές ευκολίες τηλεφωνίας (Αναγνώριση, Απόκρυψη, Φραγή, Εκτροπή, Αναμονή, Αυτόματη κλήση, Απόρριψη κλήσεων με απόκρυψη, «Μην ενοχλείτε»).
Σε περίπτωση ενεργοποίησης σε νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή το κόστος είναι 75 ευρώ
Σε περίπτωση φορητοτητας βρόγχου με νέα τηλεφωνική γραμμή το κόστος είναι 20 ευρώ
Αν ήθελα δώρα πχ Σαγεμ ασύρματο τηλ , τάμπλετ 7' TurboX , eStar έπρεπε να πληρώσω 20 ευρώ + 5 κούριερ

Τους είπα την πέμπτη θα περάσω από το γραφείο τους να υπογράψω και δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για τα δώρα 


#264 [Wind "Last Offer"]
--------------------
20 ευρώ για δύο χρόνια σταθερά
ADSL έως 24
απεριόριστα σταθερά
5 ώρες προς κινητά
Δωρεάν έξοδα μεταφοράς
Δυνατότητα χρήσης υπάρχοντος εξοπλισμού. Σε περίπτωση που δεν αγοραστεί νέος εξοπλισμός δεν υπάρχει και κόστος courrier.
1 κάρτα με 120 λεπτά Wind/Q
1 κάρτα με 1GB το μήνα
+1 ευρώ για 5 ώρες προς κινητά Wind από το σταθερό
+5 ευρώ για Διεθνείς προορισμούς
+6 ευρώ Static IP


#426 [Wind]
-----------------
Προσφορά από την WIND, από εξωτερικό συνεργάτη της εταιρίας. Επιβεβαιωμένη τηλεφωνικά.

Έχω μιλήσει πολλές φορές από την προηγούμενη παρασκευή μαζί τους γιατί πίεζα και εγώ
για το τι μπορούν να προσφέρουν περισσότερο, και είναι ότι καλύτερο υπάρχει μεταξύ όλων των εξωτερικών συνεργατών της WIND.

Τα παρακάτω είναι ακριβώς όπως τα γράφει στο site η WIND...

Απεριόριστο Internet έως 24 Mbps
Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις
Δωρεάν 300’/μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά
Για συνδρομητές κινητής WIND επιπλέον έκπτωση έως 20% στο μηνιαίο πάγιο του κινητού
Δωρεάν 120’ προς σταθερά και κινητά στο F2G καρτοκινητό σου και δωρεάν 1GB Mobile Broadband κάθε μήνα

Και μας δίνουν επιπλέον...

Δωρεάν το τέλος ενεργοποίησης
300' τον μήνα προς κινητά WIND/Q
Δωρεάν το ρούτερ ή ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο SAGEM (ή το ένα ή το άλλο)
Αποστολή κούριερ με δική τους χρέωση
Περιλαμβάνεται και η κάρτα SIM 1GB Mobile Brodband κάθε μήνα (αυτή κανένας δεν την έδινε μαζί με όλα τα άλλα που είπα)

20 ευρώ τελική τιμή και για τα 2 χρόνια

Τηλέφωνο δεν θέλω να δώσω ανοιχτά καθώς δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται, όποιος θέλει μου στέλνει ένα ΠΜ και του το στέλνω.
Και εγώ εδώ θα κάνω τα χαρτιά μου, για την μία μου συνδρομή.


#464
--------------
ονομαστικα η καλυτερη προσφορα ειναι της wind λογω του δωρεαν χρονου σε κινητο f2g 120 λεπτα τον μηνα. ολες δινουν 24αρι ιντερνετ απεριοριστα σε σταθερα και 300 λεπτα σε κινητα με 23 € η φορθ δινει 720 σε κινητα με 24.90 € η HOL cyta εχουν δωρεαν την ενεργοποιηση νεας γραμμης. η HOL μόνο για οσους ειναι απο την ον. η φορθ και η wind εχουν τελη ενεργοποιησης περιπου 35 € 


#472 [Wind]
----------
Λοιπόν η καλύτερη προσφορά είναι Wind.
Δίνει: Με 20ε το μήνα για 24μηνο συμβόλαιο
Δωρεάν τέλη ενεργοποίησης (από 37,5 νομίζω)
120' μηνιαίως σε ένα αριθμό Free2Go μόνιμα
Ένα Alcatel τηλεφωνάκι (της πλάκας βέβαια - μη ψαρώνετε)
Εως 24mbps (με ΟΝ είχα 7-9, κάτσε να μη τα πιάνει όπως υπόσχονται και τα λέμε...)
300' μηνιαίως προς όλα τα κινητά
300' μηνιαίως προς Wind/Q κινητά
Απεριόριστα αστικά/Υπερ.

Για router δε ρώτησα και σχετικά με τη sim που μπαίνει 1 gb το μήνα μου είπαν οτι αφορά ΜΟΝΟ τις tripleplay δηλ. ΚΑΙ κινητό με συμβόλαιο...

Αα και courier με 5ε δικά μου -- αλλά τι στο μετά από τέτοιο ξεβράκωμα ντράπηκα να τους πω οτι δε το πληρώνω...

Νομίζω οτι για όσους δεν έχουν και πολλά να διαθέσουν είναι η καλύτερη προσφορά.

Να ζήσουμε να τους θυμόμαστε. 


#502 [OTE]
---------------
Ενα μπραβο στον ΟΤΕ που ενω εχω κανει αιτηση μεταφορας στο δικτυο του σημερα με πηραν για να μου κανουν προσφορα σαν συνδρομητη ΟΝ. Τους απαντησα κυριολεκτικα "πλακα μου κανετε τωρα" και μετα υπηρξε μια μικρη παυση αμηχανιας και του εξηγησα οτι ηδη εχω κανει αιτηση μεταφορας. Παντως η προσφορα που κανουν για τους συνδρομητες ΟΝ ειναι 24αρι απεριοριστα και 30' κινητα με δικα μας τελη φορητοτητας 31.90 και δωρεαν εξοπλισμο με χρισιδανειο προφανως και ολα αυτα με 24.90 το μηνα για 2 χρονια! καπως κοντα με την προσφορα που πηρα και εγω απο το VIC τμημα τους. 


#504 [HOL & CYTA]
-----------
ΤΕΛΙΚΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ HOL!

Μόνο το τέλος ενεργοποίησης μας δίνουν δώρο.

Καλησπέρα σας ,
Μετά από νέα ενημέρωση που λάβαμε η προσφορά για μετάβαση απόon σε hol δεν θα αλλάξει και ισχύουν δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης και οι προσφορές που είναι ανεβασμένες στο site .

Με εκτίμηση .


Την ίδια στιγμή με την απάντηση μιλούσα με CYTA!
Με άφησε στην αναμονή και ΆΜΕΣΑ σε 1 λεπτό μου απάντησε πως τώρα ΆΜΕΣΑ μπορούμε να έχουμε το πακέτο με ένα πάγιο (το πάγιο του ίντερνετ) 18 ευρώ δώρο.

- - - Updated - - -

Με κάλεσαν ήδη. Έτσι γίνονται οι σωστές δουλειές. Για το DP κάνουν μόνο το πρώτο πάγιο δώρο (το πάγιο του ιντερνετ), δεν μπορούν κάτι άλλο.
Θα μου στείλουν σε email συνδιαστική προσφορά μαζί με κινητό ώστε να την αναρτήσω.

Να σημειώσω πως... αυτή η προσφορά που μου έκαναν είναι ατομική.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται καλεί Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ την CYTA και μπορεί να αιτηθεί την ίδια προσφορά, αλλά όχι μαζικά όπως είμασταν με την HOL. 


#525 [OTE?]
---------------
Οπως ειπα και σε προηγουμενο ποστ, δεν κανουν σε ολους την ιδια προσφορα, γενικα στους περισσοτερους κανουν οτι λεει το σαιτ, σημερα που με πηραν για να μου κανουν προσφορα παρολο που ηδη εχω κανει αιτηση μεταφορας μου ειπαν 24.90 24αρι απεριοριστα 30' κινητα με 31.90 μεταφορα και δωρο το ρουτερ κτλ..ομως εγω πηρα προσφορα απο ενα τμημα αλλο στυλ Very Important Customer το οποιο πρεπει να εχουν το τηλ. σου σε καταλογο αλλιως δεν σε περνουν με τιποτα. Μου εκαναν κατι λιγο καλυτερο απο αυτο. Απλα ηθελα και εγω να γλυτωσω τα εξοδα μεταφορας ομως μου ειπαν για την προσφορα αυτη ειναι αδυνατον. Οπως ειχα πει με ειχαν παρει και το εμαθα αυτο το τμημα τον δεκεμβριο 2 βδομαδες αφου ειχα ανανεωσει με ον για 23 ευρω και μου ειχαν δωσει ακριβως την ιδια προσφορα και στον οτε. ομως επρεπε να δωσω 70 ευρω και τους ειπα αν τα δωσετε εσεις ερχομαι αρνηθηκαν λογο χαμηλου συμβολαιου και ετσι αρνηθηκα και εγω. Πηρα ομως τωρα ζητησα να μιλησω με αυτο το τμημα με πηραν τηλ την επομενη μερα και μου εκαναν προσφορα! 


#548 [HOL]
----------------------

Σήμερα άρχισαν και σε μένα τα τηλεφωνήματα. Εκτός από το σταθερό και στο κινητό!!!

HOL από το τμήμα πωλήσεων:
α) 24Mpbs, 2 χρόνια με 21€/μήνα και μετά 25,70€/μήνα
β) 24Mbps + 300' σταθερά/κινητά, 2 χρόνια με 21€/μήνα και μετά 27€/μήνα
Μου είπαν ότι χρεώνουν τον εξοπλισμό, αλλά με τον υπάρχοντα της ΟΝ δε θα έχω κανένα πρόβλημα. Επίσης, μετά τα 2 χρόνια θα μπορούν να μου κάνουν πάλι κάποια από τις τότε ισχύουσες προσφορές.

Ότι γνωρίζαμε και από εδώ λοιπόν... 
Τηλ. 2130013801, τμήμα πωλήσεων. 


#561 [WIND]
---------------
Στις 12:00 υπέγραψα συμβόλαιο στο κατάστημα WIND ΝΕΑΣ ΣΜΥΡΝΗΣ.
Για πελάτες On, Vivodi.
Κόστος 20,99 ευρώ τον μήνα σταθερό για 2 χρόνια
ADSL απεριόριστο έως 24 Mbps/1Mbps
Απεριόριστες αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις
300 λεπτά δωρεάν τον μήνα προς όλα τα ελληνικά κινητά
120 λεπτά δωρεάν προς όλα τα κινητά από καρτοκινητό Q ή Free2Go
Χωρίς κόστος ενεργοποίησης γραμμής (μεταφορά)


#569 [CYTA, FORTHNET, WIND]
--------------
Για μόνο internet η Cyta:
Εώς 24Mbps / 12μηνο στα 21€ / Με Τέλος Σύνδεσης Υφιστάμενης Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής 30,00€.
Εώς 24Mbps / 24μηνο στα 18€ / Με Τέλος Σύνδεσης Υφιστάμενης Τηλεφωνικής Γραμμής 30,00€.

Για μόνο internet η Forthnet:
Εώς 24Mbps / 18μηνο στα 19,90€ / Τέλος ενεργοποίησης υφιστάμενης τηλεφωνικής γραμμής 34,90€

Για μόνο internet η Wind:
Εώς 24Mbps / 12μηνο στα 20€ / Τέλος ενεργοποίησης σε ενεργή γραμμή 35€
Εώς 24Mbps / 24μηνο στα 17€ / Τέλος ενεργοποίησης σε ενεργή γραμμή 35€ 
Επίσης με 5 Ευρώ επί πλέον τον μήνα, πήρα και απεριόριστα εξωτερικό. 

#693 [Διάφοροι]
--------------
Στις προσφορές ΟΤΕ (210 6295102 αν είναι λάθος που ανεβάζω το τηλέφωνο, παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με για διαγραφή), δίνουν το 24.9 για δύο έτη (37.9 για ένα(!) / όσο δίνουν το VDSL), με 30' κινητά.

Cyta με πήραν (κινητό εννοείται) 23 ευρώ για απεριόριστα σταθερά, 300' κινητά, απεριόριστα σταθερά/κινητά Cyta, 24άρι, διετές


#739 [HOL]
---------------
Τώρα ΜΟΛΙΣ με πήραν από τα κεντρικά. Είχα επικοινωνήσει με τον φίλο jjokeris και μου είχε δώσει τα στοιχεία της κοπέλας που είχε μιλήσει εκείνος.
Με πήρε άλλη κυρία (έχω όνομα) και η απάντηση της είναι πως ΝΑΙ το 20.89 ισχύει και ταυτόχρονα ΚΑΙ το 35.90 για δωρεάν τέλη Θα πάρω τώρα εγώ στα κεντρικά,
σε μια ευγενέστατη κοπέλα που έχω μιλήσει ήδη νωρίτερα, ώστε να μου κάνει αυτή την προσφορά. Θα ενημερώσω!

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν...! Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι στην HOL, όπως και σε όλες τις εταιρίες, που είναι ευγενέστατοι και κάνουν ότι γίνεται καλύτερο μπορούν!
Προσφορά μέσα από την HOL.

Πακέτο Double Play GR +300 με ότι αναφέρουν και στο site.
Ρούτερ δεν γίνεται ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ να το έχουμε δωρεάν. Αν ήταν στο χέρι της και η αλλαγή με την χρέωση είχε συμβεί πρόσφατα, θα μπορούσε να μου το δώσει.
Φορητότητα του δεύτερου αριθμού μου της ΟΝ. Περνάνε επάνω και το 210-300 που έχω από Yuboto.gr, περνάνε και ένα 213 που θα μου δώσουν γιατί έχω αιτηθεί νέο βρόγχο.
Δώρο: Προπληρωμένη SIM με νέο αριθμό, για έναν χρόνο, και αυτόματη φόρτωση 120' ομιλίας κάθε μήνα.
Δωρεάν τέλος ενεργοποίησης/φορητότητας (για πελάτες ON)

Τελική 20.89 ευρώ για 2 χρόνια
Νέος βρόγχος (δικό μου αίτημα) 49.90

Σε λίγο θα μου στείλει το συμβόλαιο μέσω email


Ευχαριστώ φίλε jjokeris!


#918 [OTE μονο τηλέφωνο]
---------------
Με κάλεσαν σήμερα από ΟΤΕ και μου πρόσφεραν:

2 χρόνια συμβόλαιο
Απεριόριστα σταθερά
Πάγιο 18,90€
+5,50€ πάγιο δεύτερης γραμμής
Διατήρηση και των δύο αριθμών.
Δωρεάν τέλη μεταφοράς και ενεργοποίησης
Η προσφορά δεν περιλαμβάνει ίντερνετ.

----------


## Havic

Δεν ξέρω αν σχετίζετε με την ON αλλά σήμερα πρώτη φορά μου ήρθε μήνυμα στο κινητό που έγραφε μλκιες να για να απαντήσω και να χρεωθώ στο θεό… αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τον αριθμό μου τον έδωσε σε CYTA και HOL (τους οποίους μπλόκαρα για να μην χτυπάει το κινητό όταν με καλλούν) μάλλον τον έδωσε και αλλού, so brace yourselfs και αν δείτε κάνα περίεργο μνμ αγνοείστε το.

----------

